#ubuntu-touch 2012-06-18
<cnd> good morning
<cnd> dandrader, bregma: standups :)
<dandrader> started working on greedy windows feature for unity compiz
<bregma> I'm not doing much touch work right now
<cnd> I'm going to try to get the old utouch-frame code removed, it was blocked on the xorg-gtest include header namespace changes
<cnd> bregma, ok, does it make sense to end daily standups here?
<bregma> probably
<cnd> dandrader and I already do another standup elsewhere
<cnd> ok
<dandrader> yeah, I don't see a problem
<bregma> I still hang around tough, just highlight me if you need me
<dandrader> RIP utouch daily stand up meetings
<cnd> yep
<cnd> :)
 * bregma cues Carole King music
<tvoss> good morning
<tvoss> back from vacation
<tvoss> catching up with mail
<cnd> tvoss, good morning :)
 * bregma cues marching bad music
<Satoris> The standup is dead, long live the standup.
<dandrader> :)
<bregma> gods damn it now I have James Taylor's cover of Carole King's "You've Got a friend" running through my head
<bregma> last time this happened it took days to recover
<bregma> I don;t even _like_ that music
<dandrader> cnd, I need to recognize a double tap with 3 fingers. should the application do it or should grail do it?
<dandrader> (double-tap recognition)
<cnd> dandrader, grail can't detect a double-tap
<cnd> the application needs to do the detection like double-click detection
<dandrader> cnd, you mean that applications do the double-click recognition themselves and not the toolkit?
<cnd> dandrader, the toolkit does, yes
<cnd> so here, nux could have double-tap recognition
<dandrader> ah, good idea
<cnd> it should be a simple timer setup
<dandrader> it's simple, that's for sure
<cnd> dandrader|lunch, if you get a minute, please review https://code.launchpad.net/~chasedouglas/utouch-frame/remove-v1/+merge/110880
<dandrader> cnd, on it now
<cnd> thanks
<cnd> dandrader|afk, bregma, fyi, ginn has been removed from the desktop seed for quantal
<cnd> it should be off the isos after a the meta-packages are updated
<cnd> and demoted to universe
<dandrader> cnd, ok
<dreamon> Hello. Want to use utouch for ubuntu 12.04. hardware is a wetab-tablet pc. added ppa:utouch-team/utouch and installed utouch. but nothing cant see any usage.
<dreamon> can anyone help me?
<dandrader> dreamon, you don't have to install utouch from the ppa. Ubuntu 12.04 already has it
<dreamon> ohhhh
<dreamon> what can I do to make it work. want 2finger scrolling.. and right click by touch.. and sizing windows.
<dandrader> dreamon, have you seen this page? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch/
<dreamon> on 11.10 I used twofing.
<dandrader> dreamon, also, have you checked your settings in "System Settings" -> "Mouse and touchpad" -> Touchpad tab
<dreamon> yes I did. but dont now how to handle it
<dandrader> dreamon, ah, you want two-finger scrolling with you touchscreen, not a touchpad, right?
<dreamon> there is no touchpad tab, only a mouse tab
<dreamon> right not touchpad.. I use a tablet pc
<dandrader> ok, then I don't really know the status of this, but I think that will depend on what toolkit each application uses and whether that toolkit (gtk, qt, etc) has this 2-finger scrolling implemented.
<dreamon> hmm.. twofing worked on every application..
<dandrader> for trackpads, yes
<dandrader> because it's done by the synaptics driver in the X server
<dandrader> but for touch events coming from a touch screen, those touches go directly to the applications and then it's up to the apps to decide what they wanna do with it
<dandrader> those apps can use, for instance, utouch-geis to derive gestures from those touches
<dreamon> how can I test if utouch work ?
<dandrader> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch/Testing
<dandrader> notice that 3 and 4 finger gestures are consumed by Unity (the window manager)
<dandrader> so on your tests (if you're running Unity as your wm), you will be able to get only 2-touch gestures
<dandrader> dreamon, if a 4-fingers tap brings up unity's dash it means utouch is working on your tablet
<dandrader> or if you can move windows using 3 fingers
<dreamon> started geisview any touch brings only a lot off 0.0, 0.0, 0.0, 0.0
<dreamon> http://www.wetab.eas-impact.de/index.php?site=forum_topic&topic=7&ws_session=c5112090f3445d30e093c9522117b151
<dreamon> This guy tould it would work.
<dandrader> well, I can't read german. but that was late 2010. no need to add ppas by now
<dreamon> He told to install package hid-dkms and hid-egalax-dkms
<dreamon> but could not find it.
<dandrader> dreamon, one thing is switching to a virtual terminal (ctlr + alt + f1) and using "xinput test ..." to see if you're getting proper touch events out of your x server
<dreamon> (ctrl+alt+f1) -> xinput test brigt unable to connect to server
<dreamon> brigt brings.
<dandrader> export DISPLAY=:0.0
<dreamon> Ok. what parameter needs xinput?
<dandrader> actually nevermind :) , xinput won't get any output from a within vt, you gotta do it from a regular terminal emulator
<dreamon> sry.. my english is not as good as it should be.. ;)
<dreamon> Ok so I will go back to ctrl alt f7 and go in terminal
<dreamon> xinput list -> eGalax Inc. USB TouchController id=9
<dreamon> may this help?
<dandrader> the general idea is to first identify what's your multitouch device and then to "xinput test-xi2 [ID]"
<dandrader> then you lay 3 fingers on the screen
<dandrader> you will get a lot of output
<dandrader> and would check if you got a "touch begin" and a "touch end" for three different touches
<dandrader> the "detail" property is the unique touch id
<dreamon> use ID 9 .. and there is a lot of data scrolling.. when I touch the display
<dandrader> so that you known that your device is really sending a stream of touch events for each individual finger you laid on the screen
<dandrader> but browsing through that huge stream of data can be a pain
<dandrader> if that's ok then the problem really is in the applications side (i.e. what gui toolkits do with those touch events)
<dreamon> i touch with one finger.. can see a begin update and end.
<dandrader> but if the xinput test-xi2 check is successful gestures in Unity really should work.
<dreamon> no touch again one finger.. see begin update.. and now touching with second finger.. it scrolls again. But cant read anymore.. its to fast
<dreamon> I'm not sure if he is notice the second finger.. I think the mousepointer is simply jumping between both positions
<dandrader> dreamon, the mouse pointer is one thing, the touch events are another
<dreamon> It dont work. the second finger is not recognized as an other finger.
<dreamon> think we should stop for today. it really late and stormy weather comes up.
<dandrader> dreamon, ok then the problem is that your touchscreen hardware is either not multitouch capable or its linux driver doesn't have multitouch support
<dandrader> sure
<dreamon> some guy wrote there is a driver called : eGTouch_v1.01.1014.L-x.tar.gz
<dreamon> tomorrow I will give it a another try.
<dreamon> Thanks a lot for your help.
#ubuntu-touch 2012-06-19
<cnd> dreamon, hi, I believe your touchscreen is only two-touch
<cnd> so you won't get any unity gesture support
<cnd> you can verify with "xinput list 9"
<cnd> it will tell you the maximum number of touches you can perform
<cnd> if applications are written to support two-touch gestures, you will be able to use them
<cnd> however, I don't know how many applications have support right now
<dreamon> cnd, Max number of touches: 1 -> Think your right
<dreamon> cnd, but I know 2Fingers are working with "twofing" fine.
<dandrader> implementing this window switching with gestures is proving to be much more trouble than I anticipated
<dandrader> as usual :)
<cnd> dandrader, what trouble are you hitting?
<dandrader> I'm not stuck. it's just that it was not so trivial to integrate the "3-touch tap anywhere for app swtich" into the existing gestures delivery logic
<dandrader> and had to make a "compound gesture recognizer"
<dandrader> I had to make it so that a single gesture can have more than one target
<dandrader> in the window switching case, a 3-touch gesture can have as a target both the window it hits and the switcher
<cnd> yeah
<dreamon> Ok, now works 2Finger touch. how can i programm some gestures?
<cnd> dreamon, I would suggest looking into touchegg
<cnd> that allows for gesture to keyboard mappings
<cnd> otherwise, if you're a developer you can add gestures using utouch-geis
<dreamon> Want to add twofinger up/down scrolling like Arrow up/down ..touchegg shows "unknown gesture"
<dreamon> how can i teach?
<cnd> to be honest, I've not used touchegg much
<cnd> what I remember of it made it seem intuitive though
<dreamon> is there a wiki? couldnt find one
#ubuntu-touch 2012-06-21
<dandrader> phew, double tap to switch to previous window is ready
<cnd> dandrader, sweet!
<cnd> I'm getting excited
<cnd> new gestures to play with!
#ubuntu-touch 2012-06-22
<dandrader> cnd, funny. it seems I gonna need an intra-application gesture ownership mechanism analogous to the touch ownership from XInput
<cnd> dandrader, heh, what's going on?
<dandrader> if a 3-touches gesture comes in, it will get two targets: a GesturalWindowSwitcher and the Compiz Window it hits
<cnd> yeah
<dandrader> once a tap-and-hold is recognized by the CompoundGestureRecognizer inside that GesturalWindowSwitcher
<dandrader> the compiz window must stop reacting to that gesture
<dandrader> otherwise it will move the window around while the window switcher is being displayed in front of it
<cnd> yeah
<dandrader> so I was thinking about making the GesturalWindowSwitcher claim exclusivity over that "hold" gesture so that the compiz window get a "you lost your gesture" event and no longer moves the window
<cnd> it's annoying how many state machines have to be built for system gestures to work properly
<cnd> c'est la vie
<dandrader> I hope I'm making things as simpe as possible :)
<cnd> yeah, it's tough
#ubuntu-touch 2012-06-24
<sacarde> hi
<sacarde> can you help me to use "pinch" touch on my Touchpad ?
<sacarde> I need:  SGS-L ?
<sacarde> for : Pinch Zoom
<sacarde> which packages I have to install?
#ubuntu-touch 2013-06-17
<javierbuilder1> hello, i have  write my qml interfaces, how build one project with utouch in qtcreator and  include my UIs ?
<Illegal0pcode> Is the CM10.1 base at M1 or is it uptodate.
<javierbuilder1> hello
<javierbuilder1> how can play video in qml?
<javierbuilder1> utouch have component for videos?
<kostkon> javierbuilder1, http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtmultimedia/multimediaoverview.html
<javierbuilder1> kostkon,  thanks., i have one question i build much ui interfaces write in qml , how add to my project in ubuntu qtcreator. ? i need create one simple application  or one tabbed ui ?
<javierbuilder1>  i have one question i build much ui interfaces write in qml , how add to my project in ubuntu qtcreator. ? i need create one simple application  or one tabbed ui ?
<bzoltan1> javierbuilder1:  I would go with the simple application template. Just create a new simple application, see what it creates and merge your qml app to it. Feel free to ping me if you have any problem :)
<javierbuilder1> bzoltan1, thanks. i need  for tomorrow maybe in 8 hours  can have useable my application..
<javierbuilder1> i need use menu similar at mobile smartphone  in the footer.. example on this  ?
<javierbuilder1> GStreamer; Unable to play - "file:///home/kiosco1/video/home/hackvier/dwhelper/barilochenieve.mp4"  Error No URI set
<javierbuilder1> ping bzoltan1
<bzoltan1> javierbuilder1:  shoot
<javierbuilder1> toolbar menu in footer similar to smartphone
<javierbuilder1> with wipe gesture
<javierbuilder1> examples please
<bzoltan1> javierbuilder1:  I am not sure what you mean.
<javierbuilder1> mmm this image can help https://www.google.com.ar/search?q=meego+menu+toolbar&client=ubuntu&hs=b57&channel=fs&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=4pO-UcHROYXUrgHN74E4&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAQ&biw=941&bih=781#facrc=_&imgrc=Dz1__qamruJ5hM%3A%3BBk-7iO2YUJMBzM%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fimg4.hostingpics.net%252Fpics%252F519347Capture8.png%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fforum.meego.com%252Fshowthread.php%253Ft%253D3081%3B481%3B800
<javierbuilder1> GStreamer; Unable to play
<javierbuilder1> how use gestures in utouch ?
<mtivi> Hello, I have a question about how to install last dayly ubuntu-touch build. Here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install I read that i need 2 files: raring-preinstalled-armel+grouper.zip and raring-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip . But I can't see any *phablet*.zip
<DrCode> hi all
<DrCode> is it possible to multiboot ubuntu tuch and android in nexus 7?
<mtivi> hello, DrCode. I Read in forum that dualboot doesn't work now.
<DrCode> wow, I see
<DrCode> it was possible
<javierbuilder1> mtivi i need see one example application for touch  ? you know where i can see code of touch application?
<mtivi> javierbuilder1, try to search here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> dpm, sergiusens, rsalveti, lool, mhall119: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=42657971
<dholbach> for some reason I couldn't post on friday
<dholbach> maybe we could try to answer a bunch more questions for some time mid-week?
 * dpm looks
<dpm> dholbach, sounds good. Let me know if I can help with any new questions
<dholbach> there are still loads of questions unanswered :)
<dholbach> I'll go in there and try to answer a few of them myself
<mmrazik> popey: can you help me with stock-ticker-mobile-app lp setup? Its broken. I need the trunk to live in lp:~stock-ticker-dev/stock-ticker-mobile-app/trunk and not lp:~robertsteckroth/stock-ticker-mobile-app/trunk
<mmrazik> I need to move the branch and change it in the trunk series in launchpad
<mmrazik> I'm getting launchpad errors/mails because of this
<mmrazik> the other option is to remove it from autolanding. I tcan't work in this setup anyway
<dpm> dholbach, where should I look for the unanswered questions? In the google doc?
<dpm> or in the forum post?
<dholbach> the google doc spreadsheet - yep
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Eat Your Vegetables Day! :-D
<dholbach> JamesTait, and the same to you! I'll take care of that! ;-)
<JamesTait> dholbach, awesome - do you think you could talk to my boys as well? ;)
<timp> JamesTait: bad idea, having an eat your vegetables day implies that you don't have to eat them on all the other days
<dholbach> JamesTait, you might want to ask somebody a bit more moderate to take care of the task ;-)
<JamesTait> dholbach, timp, to be completely fair, they're actually not that bad with their veggies - and I don't just mean they get lots of potatoes by way of eating crisps. ;)
<dholbach> haha
<diwic> this conversation makes me hungry.
<dholbach> yeah! :)
 * JamesTait hands diwic a carrot.
<diwic> JamesTait, thanks :-) I actually eat a lot of carrots
<diwic> easy to go pick in the fridge
<timp> JamesTait: hmm, in Netherlands we don't consider potatoes as veggies, and each "proper" Dutch dinner should consist of meat, potatoes, and veggies
<timp> boiled potatoes even :s
<JamesTait> timp, no, technically I think potatoes would be classified as tubers.
<JamesTait> timp, but in simplistic terms, for my boys' sake, "they grow in the ground and they're not worms, so they're probably vegetables." :-P
<popey> mmrazik: sure.
<mmrazik> thanks
<popey> mmrazik: do you need to disable autolanding in the meantime until we move the code?
<popey> tvoss: about?
<mmrazik> popey: not really. I would only disable it if this state takes too long to get rid of the failure e-mails
<popey> ok, will get it sorted today
<popey> thanks for letting me know
<tvoss> popey, yup :)
 * popey spins up the hangout-o-tron
<tvoss> popey, lost on a vt right now :)
<popey> k
<tvoss> popey, mind postponing until I have UI again, not sure lynx can do hangouts ;)
<popey> lol, sure
 * popey unmutes his music again
<popey> hi penk_! - loving seeing your posts about the handwriting recognition
<penk_> popey: yes, I already asked help from tmoenicke to check the revision # http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~penk/phablet-extras/maliit-plugins-qml-candidates/revision/2135
<penk_> popey: hope we can get merge that patch, then I can continue with qtdeclarative5-zinnia-plugin package, as well as Writing.qml
<Mingting> Hello
<Mingting> I am new to Ubuntu Touch
<Mingting> I want to porting Ubuntu Touch to One Development Device.
<mzanetti> om26er: ping
<om26er> mzanetti, hey!
<mzanetti> om26er: hi. how is it going?
<om26er> mzanetti, its going great, how about you ?
<mzanetti> om26er: fine here too... feeling a bit monday'ish :D
<om26er> mzanetti, monday is fun though :p
<mzanetti> om26er: have you ever used the "listen to signals" or "call a Qt slot" features from autopilot?
<om26er> mzanetti, no, I have not used it, I did see that in one of the branches a while back it was being used
<mzanetti> om26er: I have absolutely no clue how that work or should be used.
<popey> Mingting: seen the porting guide?
<popey> ogra_: will we need to update the porting guide for post-container-flip world?
<mzanetti> om26er: but autopilot-qt lacks tests for this feature and there's a blueprint saying I should write some for that
<om26er> mzanetti, I think thomi had a branch that was using it, not sure which. but it was pretty early when I started using autopilot
<Mingting> Yes, i follow the porting guide.
<mzanetti> om26er: do you think you could help me out with that? i.e. preparing a small example that uses that
<Mingting> But, cm don't support my device. and, i have the whole source code about my device.
<Mingting> i will try to merge the ubuntu's change to my source tree.
<om26er> mzanetti, I would help if I could but I am not sure about it either.. I can look for branches related to thomi and see if I find something out of those
<ogra_> popey, for sure ... once we know how to handle ports in that new world
<mzanetti> om26er: yeah. that would already be great...
<mzanetti> om26er: if you could find that one branch you said
<om26er> mzanetti, I am trying to find ;)
<om26er> mzanetti, lp:~thomir/tavastia/add-autopilot-tests though it touches just a little
<mzanetti> om26er: cool. thanks
<mzanetti> om26er: whats your opinion on that feature? is it needed at all?
<om26er> mzanetti, i don;t think its needed, If it was we'd be using it for sure..
<mzanetti> om26er: fair point... I think jppiiroinen requested it at some point but turned out he was "abusing" autopilot for unit testing.
<om26er> now that I am thinking it may help us counter some timing issues in jenkins (may)
<mzanetti> om26er: not sure about that... usually you can catch them all with a Eventually() on some property changes
<om26er> mzanetti, but there is a point it would rather complex autopilot use for alot of people...and it seems to be a lower level thing that UI testing
<mzanetti> om26er: yeah... but I don't see how the signal handling would change that
<om26er> 'more work'
<ogra_> popey, the current changes are minor for ports, the prob is that not everything is sorted in the design ... foundations would like to repartition the devices, that will cause lots of issues for porting
<popey> right
<Gaz> will ubuntu touch be made for micromax a57
<Guest5604> will ubuntu touch be made for micromax a57
<ogra_> depends if someone ports it
<popey> ogra_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5773576/ ever seen that when building on arm?
<ogra_> missing libe in the linker commend ?
<ogra_> *command
<popey> dunno ☻
<popey> it's a set of examples from spotify
<ogra_> likely a -lpthread
<ogra_> (just guessing though)
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5773586/ is the makefile
<popey> not comprehensive ☻
<Laney> you need to pass -pthread
<popey> ah, in the individual example makefile.. ok.
<Laney> wherever that erroneous line comes from
<Laney> WOO, SAUCY!
<ogra_> yeah
<javierbuilder1> morning
 * ogra_ sees the applaunched thread on the ML and wonders what preloading would gain us ... all the libs we use should be in ram already due to the shell
<popey> ooh, makes now
<popey> ta
<javierbuilder1> friends how configure  multitouch  panel ?
<Laney> how do I get arrow keys in the terminal? :-)
<ogra_> javierbuilder1, should happen automatically from the android layer
<ogra_> Laney, swipe from the bottim, tap on "panels"
<ogra_> one of them has the arrow keys
 * ogra_ forgot which
<Laney> hmm
<Laney> I can't easily do the bottom swipe
<Laney> the keyboard doesn't dismiss
<ogra_> switpe it down
<Laney> nothing happens
<davmor2> I see that the raring build is still on 160 does this mean that we have to upgrade to saucy installer now for daily images?
<ogra_> you need to tap the upper edge of the kbd for that
<Laney> but if I switch away and back it's not there so I can get to it
<Laney> oh yes, the area to grab is quite thin :/
 * ogra_ thinks the kbd edge needs to be a bit wider and visually get something like a small handle so you get that you can swipe it down
<Laney> also swiping on the terminal does up/down in history which is nice
<ogra_> davmor2, raring is dead ... long live saucy :)
<davmor2> ogra_: does saucy work on an n7 yet?
<Laney> yes
<ogra_> davmor2, phablet-flash should automatically get you saucy if you call it with no options
<ogra_> davmor2, kind of :)
<ogra_> still shaky afaik
<Laney> works better than raring did for me
<davmor2> okay thanks guys
 * ogra_ heard reports about apps not starting
<Laney> like, apps launch and everything
<Laney> i had them not starting on raring :P
<ogra_> (starting to white/black screen)
<Laney> yes, exactly that
<davmor2> yeap I see saucy now :)
<javierbuilder1> ogra_,  i dont use  android i use pc and panle multitouch by usb them are 2 device.. i can rotate the desktop but so need rotate the panel usb
<ogra_> well, this chjannel is mainly for Ubuntu Touch ... the phone OS ...
<javierbuilder1> ogra_, i try use ubuntu-touch
<javierbuilder1> but i write one application in qml.  and i want use coponents of ubuntu touch
<javierbuilder1> the phone os work in 64 bits ?
<javierbuilder> #parabola
<sil2100> Hi guys
<sil2100> gusch_: do you know about what are the plans regarding phone-app?
<gusch_> sil2100: I only know it's currently split up into 3 apps
<sil2100> gusch_: are those apps ready? Do those have their LP projects?
<sil2100> Since it's still in our stack config, been wondering if we could remove that and add those 3 ones instead
<sil2100> It's not being daily-released, but still it's gathering dust
<gusch_> sil2100: I don't think the split is done already
<gusch_> sil2100: boiko should be here soon, he knows
<sil2100> gusch_: thanks
<popey> good "morning" aquarius
 * aquarius laughs
<kalikiana> popey, ugt http://x0.no/4bl ;-)
<popey> kalikiana: ☻
<sergiusens> sil2100: gusch_ can't daily release the phone-app until the proper indicator-messages lands
<javierbuilder> Oranger,  ping
<sil2100> sergiusens: thanks! Ok, noting that down
<asac> do we (aim to) support HDR and panorama pictures on N4?
<gusch_> asac: there is no plan for that right now afaik
<asac> ok. so my hope that we automatically get that from android hals wasn't justified?
<asac> or is it mostly UI and design?
 * ogra_ grumbles about groupers bad battery mgmt
<ogra_> silly thing died in the middle of flashing
<popey> oof
<tvoss> asac, hdr is a parameter supported by the hal, I would think that panorama is done in software
<asac> do all N10 support 3G data?
 * ogra_ stomps his foot ... silly grouper 
<rtg_> ogra_, here are the zImage size differences for mako:
<rtg_> ECRYPTFS=m zImage = 6552368
<rtg_> ECRYPTFS=y zImage = 6589544
<rtg_> KEYS=n     zImage = 6504920
<ogra_> wow, so it was on the edge already
<ogra_> not that big of a difference though
<rtg_> 90k diff with ecryptfs built in
<ogra_> right
<sil2100> boiko: hi!
<ogra_> sergiusens, so i implemennted adbd in initrd .(only for failed rootfs mount, but i will move it to kick i on any kind of panic) that should give us more abilities to debug the flipped n10 ... could you try the last flipped image ?
<ogra_> s/kick i/kick in/
<boiko> sil2100: hi
<sil2100> boiko: I wanted to ask about the status of the new phone-app alternatives - sergiusens said you're waiting for the new indicator-messages being released, but how is the status in overall?
<boiko> sil2100: alternatives? well, what I have done was a conditional compilation of messaging-menu support (depending on the presence of messaging-menu-message.h)
<seyyideg> hello
<sergiusens> ogra_: ack
<seyyideg> is there somone who can answer me some questions
<ogra_> i still eed to fix the fstab cration for grouper and manta, so even if the rootfs mouting works we'll likely not get a session yet
<sergiusens> asac: no, not all n10 support 3g
<ogra_> sniff ... and the appmanager still dies on grouper
<ogra_> tough there is a lot of flashy stuff going on on the display now ... i wonder if i can call that progress :P
<didrocks> ogra_: you are creating a native blink tag now? :)
<ogra_> sergiusens, rsalveti, that NM snippet in the build scripts, do you guys think we could get rid of it (now that cyphermox added a hack to the session)
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntu Touch Manual Installation | http://askubuntu.com/q/309253
<ogra_> didrocks, yeah, super native :)
<didrocks> heh :)
<rsalveti> ogra_: was that pushed after all?
<rsalveti> I remember it didn't work for me
<ogra_> rsalveti, i dont think it was yet
<ogra_> but i imagine that the two could clash
<ogra_> the build sets up a dbus polkit setting ...
<ogra_> in one of the post build hooks
<sergiusens> ogra_: rsalveti remind me of the snippet?
<cyphermox> ogra_: it's not working for the UI
<cyphermox> but it's working for nmcli
<rsalveti> https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/session-manager-touch/policykit-networkcontrol-hack/+merge/169291
<seyyideg> does ubuntu touch work good with a galaxy note 2 ?
<ogra_> cyphermox, right, i wonder if that old dbus snippet is in our way here
<cyphermox> the issue is that the UI is expecting some other policykit bit somewhere, or something else than NM tries to use polkit to authentify something
<cyphermox> ogra_: old dbus snippet/
<cyphermox> ?
<cyphermox> I was thinking of possibly modifying the NM dbus rules to explicitly list the phablet user
<cyphermox> I just couldn't try it yet
<cyphermox> it's very likely an issue with that "atconsole" thing in the dbus config for NM
<cyphermox> that file would be different IIRC if NM was built without polkit
<cyphermox> I'm out of battery for now though and I need to reflash my n4, but on the bright side I managed to reproduce Rick's battery drain issue
<ogra_> sergiusens, rsalveti, cyphermox http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/touch-preview-images/ubuntu-build-phablet-saucy/view/head:/customization/hooks/45-add-adming-group-nm.chroot
<cyphermox> I got a full syslog with NM in heavy debug mode, so perhaps it will bring more info to be able to debug
<ogra_> modifies /etc/dbus-1/system.d/org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.conf
<ogra_> at image build time
<cyphermox> ogra_: I don't think that's it
<ogra_> ok
<ogra_> just noted that this is there since quantal
<cyphermox> or at least you know, not quite
<ogra_> *noticed
<cyphermox> right file though, I guess
<ogra_> and i think unmodified since
<cyphermox> but that rule is sound, although I don't think it should be required
<ogra_> (despite the nice typo in the filename of the hook :) )
<cyphermox> yeah ;)
<ogra_> cyphermox, err, wait, does the admin group still exist ? i think we switched to sudo for thaat
<timp> I added this ppa on my laptop: http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-unity/daily-build-next/ubuntu/ raring/main
<timp> and after apt-get update && apt-get upgrade, I don't have a desktop environment anymore
<timp> ah dist-upgrade seems to fix it :)
<m-b-o> mhall119: there's a review for you, fixes the weather app on device.
<mhall119> m-b-o: ah, cool, thanks
<mhall119> dholbach: looks nice!  But folks still can't comment on them on that topic
<mhall119> how will we get feedback on the answers?
 * davmor2 is sad weather app isn't working in saucy on my galaxy nexus :(
<ogra_> on flipped it doesnt work either
<mhall119> davmor2: m-b-o fixed it, just needs to go through the process
<davmor2> mhall119: woohoo! /me == happy bunny
<dholbach> mhall119, probably just through submitting a new question in the form
<mhall119> dholbach: do you think it would be wise to mention that at the top or bottom?
<dholbach> sure
<davmor2> mhall119: should contacts we add show up in people, more so those that we mark as favourite or is that code that is to land yet?
<mhall119> davmor2: I'm not sure what's going on with the people lens, sergiusens or ogra_ might though
<dholbach> mhall119, done, at the top
<sergiusens> mhall119: vala/libgee ... there's a bug logged
<sergiusens> it's going to be removed anyways
<davmor2> sergiusens: what is replacing it?
<sergiusens> davmor2: contacts app or the 100 scopes
<davmor2> sergiusens: ah fair enough :)
<ogra_> yeah, it will vanish
<sergiusens> ogra_: do I need to just flash the boot image?
<FunkyPenguin> silly question, but how does one take a screenshot of the device running touch?
<ogra_> sergiusens, better do a fill falsh
<ogra_> sergiusens, theoretically it should mount the rootfs now, but if it doesnt it should fire up adbd
<m-b-o> mhall199: iit seems property "locked" is also not available anymore. Will update the MP in some minutes
<mhall119> m-b-o: it seems "active" isn't being accepted either
<m-b-o> mhall119: hmm
<sergiusens> FunkyPenguin: iirc /systen/bin/screencap myshot.png
<FunkyPenguin> sergiusens: lovely, thanks
<m-b-o> mhall199: probably qtcreator fooled me, will try another solution
<mhall119> Kaleo: is there any code yet for https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-extras ?
<morphis> awe: ping
<awe> morphis, pong
<Kaleo> mhall119: nerochiaro is working on adding the first batch
<nerochiaro> mhall119: Kaleo: correct. the browser should be coming soon
<mhall119> browser?
<mac_> hi
<mac_> i need help
<mhall119> hi mac_
<mac_> hi
<mhall119> ask your question or state your problem, and hopefully someone here can help
<mac_> i want to install ubunt on my htc sensation
<mac_> xe
<mac_> can some one help
<mhall119> !devices | mac_
<ubot5> mac_: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<mhall119> mac_: is your device on that list?
<mac_> yes but say htc sensation 4g
<mac_> mine is htc sensation xe
<mac_> is it same?
<mac_> look like same in video
<mhall119> I don't know if it's the same or not, sorry
<mac_> i thinks its same
<mhall119> m-b-o: latest MP code works, thanks!
<m-b-o> mhall119: was unable to reproduce the error on my desktop, but neokore helped me out
<mac_> can i try htc sensation 4g will it work on sensation xe
<mac_> can i try htc sensation 4g will it work on sensation xe
<mhall119> m-b-o: you may have an older version of the UI components on your desktop
<marss1994> i need help pleas D:  , i hav insatll ubuntu to my nexus 4 step by step, but now when i boot my phone nothing happend and i can't restor from a backup, i can only boot to the recovery mode pleas help !!!
<marss1994> is there anybody who can help me ?
<sergiusens> marss1994: what steps did you follow?
<marss1994> on the ubuntu page :https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<sergiusens> marss1994: doing -b wipes the filesystems, so if you didn't offload the backup, it's probably not there
<sergiusens> marss1994: if you want to go back to android you'd need to follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install#Restoring_Android
<sergiusens> marss1994: if you want to get ubuntu working, tell me and let's get to it
<marss1994> yes i want to get ubuntu working pleas
<sergiusens> marss1994: so you did a phablet-flash -b and it rebooted eventually, right? Do you have the console output from when you did this?
<tmoenicke> penk: ping
<marss1994> you mean the output from the console on the desktop? then not more :/
<mac_> Is HTC Sensation XE supported ?
<mac_> =============================================> Is HTC Sensation XE supported ?
<sergiusens> marss1994: ok, does the device boot and stay in a black screen or continously reboot?
<marss1994> the google logo apears for a while and the the device switch off
<sergiusens> marss1994: ok, can you run 'adb logcat' and provide a pastebin with the output?
<sergiusens> ogra_: testing manta as soon as it charges a bit
<mac_> Is HTC Sensation XE supported ?
<Asad2005> I have just boot a used nexus 4, Do i need to root the device first and hwo difficult to go to original android later?
<Asad2005> *bought
<ogra_> sergiusens, great
<marss1994> did i find that in the recovery mode ?
<marss1994> or what do you exactly mean?
<mac_> can some one have answer for my question please
<mac_> Is HTC Sensation XE supported ?
<sergiusens> !devices
<ubot5> You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<marss1994> oh i forgot to tell you that the recovery maneger is  now from ubuntu
<mac_> yes
<sergiusens> marss1994: hook up the device to your workstation, boot the device (black screen doesn't mean much) and then run 'adb logcat', copy that into http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/ and provide the link once the paste is done
<sergiusens> marss1994: please use my nick so I get highlights when you have more feedback or I may not notice
<genii> mac_: According to the bot's link, no one's currently working on that mode. Closest looks to be Sensation XL, which is still Work In Progress
<genii> mode->model
<seb128> hum, my nexus7 is unhappy, "can't mount /sdcard"
<seb128> (try to format it from the recovery mode)
<marss1994> <sergiusens>  where did i find adb logcat ?
<sergiusens> marss1994: just run it from the command line on your workstation
<marss1994> sergiusens: sorry, i use ubuntu since tow days, can you give me the command ?
<sergiusens> marss1994: hmmm, you know that ubuntu touch is in developer preview mode, right?
<marss1994> sergiusens; yes i know, but i want to learm more about that, like learning by doing
<sergiusens> marss1994: ok, so you have a default ubuntu installation where you installed phablet-tools and ran phablet-flash ?
<sergiusens> ogra_: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5774430/
<ogra_> sergiusens, hey, i can not pull everything into the initrd
<ogra_> use adb shell :)
<ogra_> logcat wont help you, there is no anroid at all
<ogra_> (its the ubuntu initrd)
<seb128> ogra_, do you know what to do if a nexus7 error out when trying to mount or format /sdcard from the recovery mode?
<sergiusens> ogra_: I would, but I still get the reboots
<ogra_> sigh
<ogra_> thats whith todays image ?
<sergiusens> ogra_: yup
<marss1994> segiusens:right, and when i start adb logcat it's just waiting for device
<ogra_> can you check in recovery whats in last_kmsg
<sergiusens> ogra_: yeah, one sec
<ogra_> might be that it mounts now  but dies later
<ogra_> seb128, /sdcatd is just a link on the n7 ... ignore that function
<ogra_> it links to /data/media
<ogra_> so if you format /data it will be formatted too
<sergiusens> ogra_: seb128 you want to format /data/media
<ogra_> is that a partition ?
<ogra_> i guess a rm -rf via adb would suffice
<sergiusens> ogra_: that's what you see in the recovery menus
<ogra_> ah
 * ogra_ hasnt looked ... my grouper is screwed atm
<marss1994> sergiusens: no adb can't find the device
<sergiusens> marss1994: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<marss1994> 13.04
<cdesai> ogra_: by default, recovery won't format /data/media if you wipe data
<cdesai> sergiusens: hey
<sergiusens> marss1994: run adb kill-server and rerun adb logcat
<sergiusens> cdesai: hey
<cdesai> sergiusens: if you didn't see it already, we need https://github.com/CyanogenMod/android_build/commit/0f5bb3af4b3a14421885125ce4f9fba328b9bdd8.patch too
<seb128> sergiusens, ogra_: hum, ok, still no luck ... whatever I adb push doesn't end up on the device, "autodeploy.zip not found"
<ogra_> seb128, try a factory reset from the recovery menu
<sergiusens> cdesai: just have that one patch to apply... didn't directly push because of the space error... but will do it soon
<seb128> ogra_, I tried that already
<sergiusens> seb128: ogra_ or try pushing directly from recovery
<ogra_> that should format /data and populate it with the subdirs
<cdesai> sergiusens: okay, thanks
<seb128> the log has "I: Can't partition non-vfat: datamedia"
<OXI17> e ai
<seb128> "I: Can't format unknown volume: /external_sd"
<seb128> "I: Can't format unknown volume: /emmc"
<marss1994> sergiusens: it's still waiting for a device
<ogra_> the latter two are fine
<sergiusens> marss1994: dumb question, but is it plugged in?
<sergiusens> seb128: did you try a fastboot -w ?
<seb128> sergiusens, no, trying
<marss1994> sergiusens:yes ofcourse
<sergiusens> marss1994: ok, as a test, if you reboot into recovery, does adb logcat do anything? I don't want the output
<sergiusens> marss1994: just want to know if it works
<Asad2005> I am trying to install on nexus 4 but not rooted i am about to start step 4, does the image download by itself or do i need to download the images in my ubuntu pc first
<seb128> sergiusens, that worked, thanks!
<sergiusens> seb128: np, but something really weird has to happen for you to need that :-)
<seb128> sergiusens, yeah, seems that happened ... :-)
<marss1994> sergiusens: the white cursor stop for a while
<sergiusens> ogra_: put the manta to charge again... ran out of juice
<sergiusens> marss1994: explain?
<ogra_> sergiusens, hmm probably the reboots are realted to power, better charge it for 1h
<ogra_> theoretically it should find its rootfs now
<ogra_> unless you didnt reflash with the latest or the bootimg didnt end up in the anroid zip
<sergiusens> ogra_: ok, I'll wait, pretty positve it did flash correctly though
<marss1994> sergiusens: the withe bar you write with, flashing all the time, when i switch my device on it stop flash
<FunkyPenguin> sergiusens: looks like /systen/bin/screencap doesn't exist
<FunkyPenguin> popey: how do you get screenshots of your device?
<sergiusens> FunkyPenguin: on the android side
<bzoltan> ping Kaleo
<sergiusens> shell@android:/ $ which screencap
<sergiusens> /system/bin/screencap
<sergiusens> FunkyPenguin: ^^
<marss1994> sergiusens: i think adb can't find my device, would it be bad?
<popey> FunkyPenguin: android-sdk-linux/tools/lib/monitor-x86_64/monitor
<FunkyPenguin> sergiusens: ah, ok. thanks, i was looking from within the the ubuntu shell
<popey> I'm doing it from my desktop
<FunkyPenguin> popey: grassy arse
<popey> nil problemo
<sergiusens> FunkyPenguin: popey fwiw I always do adb root; adb shell /system/bin/screencap /data/myshot.png; adb pull /data/myshot.png .
<popey> nice
<marss1994> sergiusens: ok, i think it would be more easy for me to return to android, but how can i do that without adb ?
<sergiusens> marss1994: you need fastboot
<sergiusens> marss1994: it's really hard for me to follow your issue though
<sergiusens> marss1994: what's your technical background?
<mhr3> uh oh, i bricked my phone
<popey> Well done you.
<sergiusens> marss1994: which brings up the question, what does the recovery screen look like? I'm wondering if you are in recovery or the bootloader
<sergiusens> mhr3: with nexus that can only happen if you flash the bootloader
<mhr3> sergiusens, i was running phablet-flash -b, and after it started writing userdata it failed
<mhr3> so now it can't boot
<sergiusens> mhr3: ah, not to worry
<sergiusens> mhr3: means your partitions are wrong or your bootloader is providing the wrong info to fastboot
<marss1994> sergiusens: i start the recovery mode,than there is a background with the ubuntu logo, i can istal
<sergiusens> mhr3: just boot into recovery
<marss1994> sergiusens: install zip ore make a backup, things like that
<sergiusens> mhr3: run phablet-flash --no-device-validate
<sergiusens> mhr3: provided the recovery image was flashed which I think it was
<sergiusens> mhr3: if not we would need to manually flash it
<marss1994> sergiusens: and to your other question, i studying on an technical colleg in cologne
<sergiusens> marss1994: ok, two more things to try... plug the usb cable in a different usb port or try a different cable
<mhr3> sergiusens, yep, that seems to do something, had to add also -d maguro though
<marss1994> sergiusens: nothing happend, too
<sergiusens> mhr3: ack ... so if you have time later and don't mind returning to android (downloading a factory image) and using phablet-flash -b again that would be great... want to see if a new bootloader would fix this and it's a problem of you having an old one
<mhr3> sergiusens, shall i just restart it once it pushed the .zips?
<sergiusens> marss1994: so you are in recovery and adb doesn't work at all?
<sergiusens> marss1994: let's go with the obvious then... do this
<sergiusens> mhr3: it should do it alone though
<samsunggalaxy10-> Hey i have a galaxy 10.1, how long until theres a stable rls?
<mhr3> sergiusens, think it bailed out on
<mhr3> adbd is already running as root
<sergiusens> marss1994: try adb kill-server and the 'sudo adb start-server'
<sergiusens> mhr3: doesn't bail out with that message though
<sergiusens> mhr3: as in shouldn't
<mhr3> sergiusens, well, otherwise it's doing something for a long time without showing me anything :)
<sergiusens> mhr3: adb push takes it's time
<mhr3> sergiusens, it looks like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/5774516/
<ogra_> sergiusens, you should add a fake animation to phablet-flash to not get that question 20x per day
<sergiusens> mhr3: do you have an ubuntu logo on the screen?
<mhr3> yep
<marss1994> sergiusens: 'daemon started successfully'
<sergiusens> ogra_: probably
<sergiusens> marss1994: no run 'adb shell ls'
<sergiusens> mhr3: check the recovery menu 'deploy from zip'
<sergiusens> mhr3: the two files should be there
<mhr3> sergiusens, you mean "install zip from sdcard"?
<marss1994> sergiusens: ok
<sergiusens> mhr3: exactly that
<mhr3> sergiusens, nope, they're not there
<marss1994> sergiusens: and next ?
<sergiusens> mhr3: might need to reformat /data and /data/media then
<sergiusens> marss1994: did it work?
<marss1994> sergiusens: yes
<sergiusens> marss1994: tht can only mean you had the wrong android-tools-adb installed
<sergiusens> marss1994: follow this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install#Manual_Installation
<mhr3> sergiusens, ehm, know how do i exit from sideload?
<sergiusens> mhr3: supposedly by sending null from your workstation, but it hardly works for me, I just reboot
<mhr3> sergiusens, i guess "Error mounting /data" is not a good sign?
<sergiusens> mhr3: yeah, you need to reformat from the menus
<sergiusens> mhr3: "Mounts and Storage" -> "format /data and /data/media"
<mhr3> yep, it's running
<Kaleo> bzoltan: pong
<bzoltan> Kaleo:  Hello there... did you leave the sdk chanel permanently ?
<Kaleo> bzoltan: yeah, that was an experiment
<mhr3> sergiusens, hm, even after formatting the the zips still don't show up :/
<bzoltan> Kaleo:  not a good one I think :)
<Kaleo> bzoltan: I'm not sure :)
<bzoltan> Kaleo:  it depends ... I still refuse to talk about various topic in a public
<Kaleo> bzoltan: in that case, I can come back
<bzoltan> Kaleo:  If you have nothing serious against it then please... I think we can keep the technical discussions here, but many other things would be just noise here
<sergiusens> mhr3: no, you would need to recopy them
<Kaleo> bzoltan: note that #ubuntu-app-devel is the channel, not #ubuntu-touch
<bzoltan> Kaleo: I am present on both
<mhr3> sergiusens, for some reason my /data/media isn't pointing to anything useful
<mhr3> so /sdcard/ can't be written to
<dpm> fginther, sergiusens, as discussed the other day, here's a heads up that the name of the Calendar app has changed from ubuntu-calendar-app to calendar-app, so the Jenkins jobs and the Launcher should be updated
<ogra_> mhr3, its the other way round, /sdcard should be a link to /data/media
<ogra_> (and /data/media is just a huge empty dir)
<mhr3> ogra_, still, i can't write to it
<ogra_> thats strange, unless it is mounted readonly ... yu are root in recovery and should have write access to everything thats mounted rw
<mhr3> nvm, rebooted, works again
<mhr3> weird that df doesn't list the mount
<ogra_> the mount of /data ?
<mhr3>  /data/media
<Asad2005> Can i root my nexus 4 from ubuntu pc
<ogra_> there is no need to "root" a nexus device, they are open ...
<mhr3> ogra_, ok anyway, i have the two saucy zips on the device, do i just flash them? order matters?
<ogra_> see the install wikipage
<codinho_> Asad2005, yep
<ogra_> Asad2005, it hads instructions how to get into unlocked mode
<codinho_> Asad2005, just use google
<mhr3> odd that one is armel, and one armhf
<ogra_> mhr3, not if you look at the content :)
<ogra_> android is always armel
<sergiusens> mhr3: that is ok, android is armel, ubuntu armhf
<mhr3> hmm, good to know :)
<codinho_> mhr3, you can't compare such things :)
<sergiusens> link from /sdcard to /data/media/0 gets created on boot
<mhr3> so just flash both?
<ogra_> we would build it as armhf if the binary blobs wouldnt break then :)
<Asad2005> codinho_: I thought unlocked mode was for the sim
<ogra_> Asad2005, see the install wikipage ... it has all instructions you need
<ogra_> just follow the guide step by step
<codinho_> Asad2005, I don't know does any providers could lock nexus 4?
<ogra_> are there any providers selling it ?
 * ogra_ thinks nexus4 is exclusively sold by google
<popey> ogra_: marketplace vendors on amazon
<codinho_> ogra_, that is what I'm talking/asking about
<popey> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Google-Nexus-Smartphone-Black-Free/dp/B00A986MEG/
<ogra_> popey, well, but not providers ...
<codinho_> yep
<codinho_> no contracts
<ogra_> i guess there are some resellers indeed
<codinho_> me too
<codinho_> I can definitely  say that there are no such providers here
<codinho_> in Soviet Russia
<NeedHelp> Hello
<NeedHelp> Hello ?
<NeedHelp> I need help
<NeedHelp> ?
<NeedHelp> Hello
<javierbuilder> hello i want do one menu flickable  .. for maybe  12 items..  what componente use, one  flickable + tlistview ?
<slangasek> ogra_: so what's the latest status of container-flip on grouper?  Are you investigating this already, or would it be worth me taking a look?
<ogra_> slangasek, ubuntuappmanager is constantly dieing on the android side
<slangasek> ogra_: mmm?  that's not the problem I was having
<ogra_> i was hoping i can find some time tomorrow to debug it more with rsalveti
<slangasek> the problem I'm having is that grouper goes into a reboot loop because init dies immediately
<slangasek> so if you're not having this problem, perhaps you can point me to what I'm doing wrong
<ogra_> beyond that, the fstab creation isnt ready for n7 and there are udev rules i need to add for the device permissions
<rsalveti> ogra_: but you said you're able to get it to boot at least, right?
<ogra_> yeah, so should you
<rsalveti> I just need someone with a bit of time to help me understand what is happening at the graphic stack
<rsalveti> as I don't have a device in hands
<ogra_> todays image definitely boots, and starts the container
<ogra_> slangasek, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5775001/
<ogra_> you need these two changes to get it to try to fire up the session
<slangasek> ogra_: you are misunderstanding
<ogra_> slangasek, boot into recovery and take a look at /proc/last_kmsg
<slangasek> ogra_: *Ubuntu* is not booting
<ogra_> yes i got that
<slangasek> this has nothing to do with lxc-android-config - init is dying immediately
<ogra_> which is weird
<ogra_> do you see some console realted message ?
<slangasek> I get no messages from init (upstart)
<slangasek> what should the console setting be, and where is it configured?
<ogra_> in /proc/last_kmsg zou should see it
<ogra_> *you
<ogra_> it is configured at image creation time
<slangasek> see what, exactly?
<ogra_> if there is something like "no initial console found" rigth before it reboots
<ogra_> it is very prominent
<slangasek> note that I've just reflashed the device for the partitioning work, so it'll take me a bit to query last_kmsg for anything
<slangasek> yeah, I haven't been seeing that at all
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> well, how did you reflash with todays image then ?
<ogra_> if init dies that is a clear indicator that either the cmdline or the kernel is wrong (one version to old)
<ogra_> but the issues we had before were console related, they are fixed in todays bootimg
<ogra_> also it should not reboot at all
<ogra_> hmm, though ... it will if it found the rootfs ...
<ogra_> my update tomorrow will give you adbd instead of rebooting ... i didnt really get to it today with all the meetings
<ogra_> i was meaning to turn that into a proper panic script for the initrd
<TobyK> is the saucy image for nexus 7 stable yet?
<ogra_> slangasek, oh, btw there are at least three different partitioning schemes for the n7 ... will be fun to work with ...
<slangasek> hurray
<ogra_> (i think there are more, but i know 3 at least)
<slangasek> ogra_: how did I reflash> I reran phablet-flash -b, after booting to recovery
<ogra_> lol
<ogra_> that gives you unflipped
<slangasek> yes, I know
<slangasek> that's what I flashed today
<ogra_> right ... havent seen that ever
<slangasek> if you meant to tell me that "last week's flipped image was broken and today's flipped image works", you didn't mention that :P
 * ogra_ hasnt touched unflipped since a monthj or so
<ogra_> no, todays flipped doesnt show anything on the screen
<slangasek> that's "works" compared to what I have currently
<ogra_> due to ubuntuappmanager commiting suicide every few seconds
<slangasek> the unflipped images are working fine, I have no problem with those
<ogra_> well, you said you used phablet-flash to flash them
<ogra_> (teh flipped ones) .... or am i totally confused now ?
<slangasek> 12:36 < ogra_> well, how did you reflash with todays image then ?
<slangasek> you didn't say you were asking about flipped images
<slangasek> I haven't tried today's flipped image yet
<ogra_> heh, just assume that i always refer to flipped :)
<ogra_> i dont touch anything else
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> todays flipped should get yu into ubuntu so you can work via adb
<ogra_> or ssh if you manage to get up wlan
<slangasek> ok; will test that once I'm done arguing with partition tables :)
<ogra_> and use the above pastebin to make it be closer to working
<swordfish> Good evening!... For those interested: we have ubuntu touch checkers!! https://launchpad.net/checkers
<pmcgowan> swordfish, thats awesome
<popey> swordfish: ooh!
<popey> swordfish: are you using qtcreator? if so it can create packaging for you
<swordfish> pmcgowan, popey thank you!...
<swordfish> popey, yes... I can try creating the package...
<popey> that would be great, would love to see this in the collection ppa ☻
<pmcgowan> ogasawara, I love cking, talk about jfdi
<swordfish> popey, ok... I created the package... How can i add description of the packages and all those nice things?
<popey> swordfish: http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-06-17-210853.png looks good on the device
<popey> swordfish: if you push to your branch I'll happily make mods and push a branch with the necessary tweaks
<swordfish> popey, yeee, it works on the phone! sadly i couldn't test that. I had to flash back android :( ...
<swordfish> popey, anyway do i need to push only the deb or you  need something else?
<popey> push your code with the /debian folder included
<javierbuilder> hello i want build menu flickable + icon
<javierbuilder> exis examples
<swordfish> popey, ok, sorry for the delay... I added the whole folder...
<popey> no problem ☻
 * popey takes a look
<popey> swordfish: ok, I'll push a branch and propose for merging
<swordfish> popey, ok perfect... BTW qtquick is really awesome!
<popey> swordfish: https://code.launchpad.net/~popey/checkers/packaging-changes/+merge/169940 hope that's all okay
<swordfish> popey, thank you!... I'm going to merge them!...
<popey> swordfish: as a test I pushed to my own ppa.. which is scheduled to start in an hour or so https://launchpad.net/~popey/+archive/ppa/+build/4722605
<Minste> something wrong with build saucy-15? When I try to phablet-flash -b everything seems fine until validating. then I get this error: Validatind download for saucy-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip
<Minste> Error while downloading, ensure connection
<swordfish> popey, ok thank you i will test it :D ... Just another questio what happens if I make some modification to the code? You have to recompile it and publish it again in the collections?
<mhall119> swordfish: yes, just give popey or I a shout and we'll pull the new code and rebuild it
<mhall119> just make sure you update the debian/changelog to a new version, and describe what changed
<swordfish> mhall119, ok... Thank you guys you!...
<nik90> mhall119: Do you happen to know how to create a dependency to a launchpad blueprint?
<mhall119> nik90: between one BP and another?
<nik90> mhall119: Like for instance for now the clock app depends on the Alarms API, I like to link to to Zsombri's Alarms API blueprint
<nik90> mhall119: yes
<mhall119> nik90: there's a link at the bottom of the BP to add a dependency
<nik90> mhall119: ah thnx
<sigmaone> Where can I buy a phone ubuntu in Sudan
<popey> sigmaone: you can't yet
<sigmaone> why
<popey> because it's not finished yet
<sigmaone> aha 2014??
<popey> sigmaone: that would be a reasonable guess, yes
<sigmaone> good, it better than android
<mhall119> that's our goal :)
<popey> *amogst our goals ☻
<popey> </spanish_inquisition>
<mhall119> nobody ends the spanish inquisitioN!
<Minste> What code could i use to check permissions on a file? Cause I can't save after editing ~/.config/maliit.org/server.conf
<netcurli> Minste: does the directory maliit.org exist?
<Minste> netcurli: have no idea, just followed the answer I got on my question about changing keyboard layout. http://askubuntu.com/questions/307923/ubuntu-touch-cant-change-keyboard-input
<Minste> no wait. the answer was on the mailingslist. sorry. https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg02407.html
<rsalveti> sergiusens: will apply http://people.canonical.com/~sergiusens/patches1/
<rsalveti> will just test it quickly
 * ogra_ scratches heard ...
<ogra_> sergiusens, any idea why i see demo content in the gallery on the tablet but not on the phone using the same image ?
<sergiusens> rsalveti: ack, I did really give it a test of two builds, but feel free to corroborate
<sergiusens> ogra_: image doesn't delete old content?
<sergiusens> ogra_: might of had an old image from before
<ogra_> oh, wait, thats userdata ... could well be that it is a leftover
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> ok, seems the white screen issue is a race
<ogra_> changing unity8 delay in /etc/device-services from 2 to 4 sec seems to make it better
<rsalveti> weird, is that nexus 7?
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> it works on every 3rd or 4th boot anyway
<ogra_> delaying the shell makes it better but it still fails sometimes
 * ogra_ sets it to 5 sec
<ogra_> hmm, no, still happens
<rsalveti> that makes no sense
<ogra_> no, its a red herring
<ogra_> i'm sure there is some kind of race ... but its not the shell
<sergiusens> ogra_: one of the lens/scopes?
<ogra_> might be
<sergiusens> ogra_: does launching apps work?
<ogra_> i find it intresting that it happpens on flipped and unflipped
<ogra_> sergiusens, thats the issue ... you get a white screen most of the boots, but not all the time
<ogra_> white screen when starting an app that is
<ogra_> one out of four works
<ogra_> roughly
<sergiusens> ogra_: might be qtubuntu then
<ogra_> but it definitely looks racy ... its not reliable broken/working
<sergiusens> ogra_: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5775426/
<ogra_> ah, merci
 * ogra_ promises to keep it this time
<ogra_> sergiusens, are you still in the device ?
<stgraber> ogra_: progress, I've got the nexus4 booting using the loop-mounted image with read-only / and the LXC container at least starts ueventd now
<ogra_> it should start a lot more though :)
<stgraber> ogra_: oh, actually, after a little while it even started all the other services!
<ogra_> great
<ogra_> though "a little while" needs research, that should be up really quickly ...
 * ogra_ hopes thats not the loop but something fixable in the lxc setup :)
<ogra_> stgraber, congrats !
<stgraber> ogra_: also, that image was entirely auto-generated, so I've got re-producable results now
<j2_> hey is there to install on droid bionic
<ogra_> cool
<stgraber> ogra_: I still need to script my changes to the initrd though
<stgraber> ogra_: so I've got sf running but can't seem to run any of the tests... everything appears to be segfaulting, wondering if that's related to ro /
<robert_ancell> mhall119, hey, I merged some changes from bzoltan into animal-farm and euchre - do you update the PPA? Or should / can I just push changes into there directly?
<j2_> hey is there to install on droid bionic
<ogra_> sergiusens, could you bindmount /dev to /data/ubuntu/dev, chroot into /data/ubuntu  and run the script from http://paste.ubuntu.com/5775442/  ?
<sergiusens> ogra_: sure
<ogra_> thats essentially what the initrd script runs ...
<ogra_> i wonder if its a quoting issue or some such
 * sergiusens wonders why plain text pastebin requires auth
<ogra_> ask IS :)
<mhall119> robert_ancell: if the changes are in the bzr branches, I'll just update and rebuilt and upload
<aquarius> sergiusens, because IE will, sometimes, guess the mimetype of a thing even if you say it's plain text
<robert_ancell> mhall119, yep, all updated
<aquarius> sergiusens, that's a guess, mind. Ask IS :)
<ogra_> sergiusens, hmm, though ... that might not give us the wanted result,  the chroot does indeed not run udev ... but try it anyway
<mhall119> robert_ancell: pushed both to the PPA
<robert_ancell> mhall119, ta
<mhall119> np
<sergiusens> aquarius: well, if it is that, then only IE should suffer from it :-)
<aquarius> sergiusens, nah, the problem is not you uploading with IE, it's you uploading a thing which is malicious JavaScript and then pointing IE users *at* it. :)
<sergiusens> aquarius: yeah, so only IE users agent string should make them log in :-)
<aquarius> ha! harsh. :)
<ogra_> aquarius, pfft, that will teach them to use ubuntu !
<sergiusens> ogra_: this is what it prints /dev/block/mmcblk0p9
<ogra_> sergiusens, sad, thats what it is supposed to print
 * sergiusens will brb
<sergiusens> ogra_: indeed
<Minste> whats the status of bluetooth connection on mako? can it be used for calls?
<rickspencer3> mhall119, are the instructions on d.u.c still the best way to set up the SDK on saucy?
<Orokusaki> Anyone know why I cannot load a module in the a init.d file?
<Orokusaki> it used to work in the developer preview, but doesn't seem to work in saucy
<Orokusaki> I used to use 90userinit
<Orokusaki> should I use /etc/modules? or a init.devicename.rc file?
<mhall119> rickspencer3: as far as I'm aware, yes
<rickspencer3> thanks mhall119
<mhall119> I upgraded to saucy and haven't had a problem, but haven't done a clean install of the SDK ffrom here
<rickspencer3> mhall119, so far it seems to have worked
<rickspencer3> I'll try actually hacking on a project later
 * mhall119 hopes it's another productivity tool :)
<Orokusaki> "startpar-bridge (plymouth-stop--stopped) state changed from stopping to killed" anyone ever get this? I get it over and over again in dmesg...
<mhall119> rickspencer3: btw, have you decided on a new name for reddpics?
<rickspencer3> mhall119, yeah, I'm going to call it redgur
<rickspencer3> just haven't had a chance to hack on it yet
<mhall119> I'd like to add quickmeme support too, in addition to imgur
<mhall119> that should cover 80% of reddit pics
<rickspencer3> mhall119, well, then it wouldn't be an imgur client
<mhall119> but it would be reddit image browser :)
<rickspencer3> mhall119, then you'd have to use the reddit api, etc...
<rickspencer3> which would be fine, but it would be a totally different app
<ogra_> sergiusens, so ... could you unpack the initrd (with abootimg-unpack-initrd ...  then edit scripts/touch , add "wait $!" right after /sbin/adbd, repack and try if that gets out out of the reboot loop (and in via adb)
<ogra_> *gets you out
<ogra_> sergiusens, in case that works, run the script from the paste again in that env ...
<ogra_> that should have a working udev and show what ubuntu sees
<dixeflatline> hello
<dixeflatline> quick question for anyone listening... trying to get 3G GSM data via T-Mobile
<dixeflatline> nmcli con up id "T-Mobile connection 1"
<dixeflatline> i then get /system/bin/sh: sudo: not found
<dixeflatline> any ideas
<dixeflatline> or Error: Unknown connection: T-Mobile connection 1.
<stgraber> slangasek: hey, can you remind me of what's the trick to get the wifi working on the nexus4? I now managed to get my LXC container to start properly here with a ro / but wlan0 still doesn't show up
<stgraber> slangasek: AFAICT I have all the right partitions mounted in the container, so if ueventd is the one loading the firmware, it should work. Though I vaguely remember you saying that the kernel tries to load it from /lib/firmware or a similar location outside the container
<ogra_> that was udev
<ogra_> and this is fixed in the recent images
<ogra_> with the new ordering of the upstart jobs
<stgraber> ogra_: ok, so something is still wrong on my device, may be related to loop-mount+read-only
<ogra_> can you "ifconfig up" it ?
<stgraber> nope, wlan0 just doesn't exist (looked in iwconfig)
<slangasek> stgraber: I didn't use any tricks for wireless, I just rebooted twice to get the indicator to show me contents
<Minste> aren't uoa-create facebook command working anymore?
<stgraber> ogra_: it looks a lot like android missed some part of the hardware init and the kernel never received the firmware (which AFAIK is the only thing it needs before wlan0 shows up)
<ogra_> the firmware lives in /vendor
<ogra_> usually
<ogra_> and /vendor needs to be a link to /system/vendor ... is that the case in your container ?
<Orokusaki> Does the network manager have any bugs showing an empty list at the moment? Just curious.. =)
<Orokusaki> I noticed it did awhile back with raring.. even if everything else was working, etc
<ogra_> it shows an empty list if it cant talk to the device
<stgraber> ogra_: yep, /vendor is a symlink to /system/vendor and I've got a lib and firmware dir in there with the usual content
<Orokusaki> Sup ogra, you helped me awhile back.. don't remember what it was for
<Orokusaki> I have wlan0 up, I can use iwlist, etc inside of the chroot, I can connect to a network, use ifconfig and route, etc.. but no wireless shows in my list
<Orokusaki> with the developer preview I had this problem
<Orokusaki> I noticed if I unmounted /proc in 90userinit it would for some reason work
<Orokusaki> also, my kernel does not have fanotify
<Orokusaki> =)
<ogra_> stgraber, well, grep for wpa_supplicant in init.rc ... to see the actual command it uses to bring up the device, probably that reveals something
<Orokusaki> my /proc inside the chroot is not mounted, it seems like a dead chroot.. I have to manually run mount -t proc proc /proc to get a proc filesystem to show ip in my chroot
<Orokusaki> dead chroot= dead proc fs I mean.. ghost
<ogra_> yes, thats on purpose ...
<ogra_> the process that runs init in the chroot has a proper proc
<Orokusaki> @ogra so I should not mount it myself...
<ogra_> you can mount it yourself as long as you use ubuntu_chroot shell
<ogra_> it does no harm
<Orokusaki> okay.. I do
<Orokusaki> I unmount proc outside of chroot and mount it inside of chroot
<ogra_> and helps for commands that read from proc
<ogra_> no
<Orokusaki> oh
<Orokusaki> so keep it mounted both sides then?
<ogra_> dont touch the proc mounts, they are right as they are by default
<Orokusaki> okay... I just notice I cannot access /proc/net in the chroot by default.. is this correct?
<Orokusaki> thanks by the way!
<ogra_> yes, the chroot doesnt have proc mounted ... the rootfs that was used via init has it though
<Orokusaki> Odd... I should have a network manager list... is abgn and etc all okay?
<ogra_> you only chroot into the filesystem .... not actually into the running system that owns the proc
<ogra_> it should
<Orokusaki> nothing major in upstart that I can see
<ogra_> not sure if it uses fanotify though ...
<ogra_> since you mentioned that
<Orokusaki> dmesg shows a rolling command that keeps restarting.. network manager stays started, etc... I got it to work in the developer without fanotify by unmounting proc outside of chroot
<Orokusaki> odd
<Orokusaki> when I load my wireless module, and restart Network Manager
<Orokusaki> it changes.. instead of just empty.. it changes to "select a wireless network: empty"
<Orokusaki> but I can scan inside the chroot and see all the wireless networks.. maybe its a bug
<Orokusaki> =)
<Orokusaki> I am using yesterdays saucy build
<dixeflatline> can you get GSM data?
<Orokusaki> HP Touchpad here..
<ogra_> Orokusaki, try to use phablet-network-setup from the PC , probably that helps
<ogra_> there are srill bugs in NM in saucy as far as i know
<Orokusaki> thanks.. I ill find out what that is
<ogra_> it comes with phablet-tools
<ogra_> (see the install instructions)
<Orokusaki> got it! thanks! I will report back.. trying to get a module to auto load... taking a stab at init.tenderloin.rc
<Orokusaki> Can we play music yet?? I copied over a mp3 and I don't think that works yet..  I guess try to play a video to test audio?
<dixeflatline> media-player <full_path_to_video_file> --desktop_file_hint=/usr/share/applications/media-player.desktop
<dixeflatline>  /home/phablet/Pictures
<Orokusaki> thanks!
<dixeflatline> /home/phablet/Videos
<Orokusaki> =)
<Orokusaki> I'd follow you off a cliff
<dixeflatline> video lens by modifying the /usr/share/unity/lenses/mockvideos/mockvideos.json file to point at your installed videos
<dixeflatline> haha
<dixeflatline> no worries
<Orokusaki> very cool info, gracias
<javierbuilder> how can integrate  maliit keyboard in my proyect?
#ubuntu-touch 2013-06-18
<Orokusaki> anyone know how to insert a module automatically? I have tried /system/etc/init.d/90userinit.. this runs some commands, but not modprobe as of saucy.. the developer preview worked this way.. I have also recompiled and used init.tenderloin.rc and that doesn't seem to work either.. fustrated.. buy you a beer?
<asterismo> hi people
<asterismo> i want to know the set of applications that is shipped with ubuntu touch in the current version
<asterismo> i'm planning to install it in a Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 p3113, at least the rarinig build, the newer is not quite working yet
<asterismo> is there any email application (with PGP support), media player and basic apps?
<asterismo> anyone?
<RAOF> There isn't an email application.
<RAOF> But there are a bunch of basic apps.
<stgraber> ogra_, slangasek: ueventd in a polling loop, does that ring a bell?
<stgraber> (polling fd=4 which is apparently a socket, I'm assuming netlink)
<slangasek> stgraber: yes
<slangasek> stgraber: I think I filed a bug about this; killall ueventd worked to let it respawn without the loop
<slangasek> anyway, it's an android bug, not high on my list until we have an android source package :)
<slangasek> https://bugs.launchpad.net/touch-preview-images/+bug/1190792
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1190792 in touch-preview-images "ueventd in a busy loop on container-flipped image" [Undecided,New]
<stgraber> slangasek: ah, simple enough to workaround then, thanks
<stgraber> slangasek: could you pastebin /data/misc/wifi/WCNSS_qcom_cfg.ini?
<slangasek> stgraber: from the N4?
<stgraber> trying to bring up the wifi by hand, the kernel complains about that file being missing
<stgraber> slangasek: yep
<stgraber> as part of my loop-mount setup, I wiped /data, so that may explain why it's working for you and not for me (or I'm simply missing whatever usually generates it)
<slangasek> stgraber: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5775722/
<slangasek> ah :)
<stgraber> and success, I've got wifi!
<stgraber> so apparently something is supposed to copy /etc/wifi/* to /data/misc/wifi/ when Android starts, except that this part never happened on my phone...
 * stgraber tries with a completely blank /data, see if it populates in that csae
<stgraber> *case
<stgraber> nope, that doesn't help... oh well, I'll just hack around it for now and have the pre-start script copy those over
<stgraber> slangasek, rsalveti: so if you want to play with read-only loop-mount for nexus4: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5775889/
<stgraber> that'll grab the various files from cdimage, generate a 1.3GB system.img file, push that to the data partition and flash a new bootimg
<stgraber> works fine here, except for wifi which I need to manually tweak to get started and unity which doesn't start for some reason (the hybris tests all pass though)
<brian_> Hi All.
<brian_> I have a Galaxy Note II and would love to finally have Ubuntu running on it.
<brian_> Is it possible yet?
<arunprasadr> hello folks :) where can i find the source code for all core apps(including browser)?
<diwic> hi, how do I enable wifi? Right now I'm on Nexus 4, saucy image, and no networks showing up in the indicator.
<dholbach> good morning
<diwic> fixed it (thanks askubuntu!)
<brian_> Hi All. I have a Note II and was hoping I could install Ubuntu on it. Is that possible or is it not ready yet?
<tvoss> mzanetti, can you point gema to the ubuntu touch bug tracker?
<popey> Good morning
<popey> tvoss: which component?
<tvoss> popey, making calls
<popey> http://bugs.launchpad.net/phone-app
<mzanetti> tvoss: huh? bugs.launchpad.nat?
<mzanetti> net
<jussi> does ubuntu touch not have a messaging client? or how do I see messages... ?
<seb128> jussi, there is a messaging indicator
<seb128> jussi, the phone-app should do sms and stuff
<seb128> jussi, friends-app does social protocols (facebook, etc)
<jussi> seb128: hrm, phone app doesnt seem to have any messages at all. how does that work? I just see keypad and a contacts key.
<popey> at the top, swipe across to conversation view
<seb128> jussi, the header bar with the title, swipe left/right
<seb128> ?
<jussi> ahhhhhhhh
<jussi> thanks seb128 and popey
<seb128> jussi, yw!
<seb128> hum, is the phone-app working for others on the saucy grouper image (classic one, not the container flipped one)
<seb128> bah, gallery gives a white screen only as well
<popey> seb128: not many apps are working on grouper for me
<popey> (just flashed with todays daily)
<popey> in fact i have yet to find an app that works
<seb128> popey, calculator was working for me
<popey> not for me
<diwic> seb128, popey are you trying with the flipped or unflipped saucy images?
<seb128> diwic, unflipped
<popey> the one that comes from phablet-flash, which I believe is unflipped
<seb128> I think
<diwic> the flipped still seems to be in eternal reboot mode for me
<seb128> diwic, the one from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/current/
<didrocks> seb128: quite simple, just adb shell in the device
<didrocks> seb128: if / looks like an ubuntu FS, you are in the flipped one
<diwic> seb128, the unflipped is in /ubuntu-touch-preview and the flipped in /ubuntu-touch I think
<seb128> didrocks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5776423/
<diwic> seb128, anyway my Nexus4 arrived yesterday evening, and it seems to work with the flipped image, so now I can start working on enabling something, finally :-)
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, this is androidish :)
<seb128> diwic, great!
<seb128> didrocks, what I though, well it's broken for some reason :/
 * seb128 ponders going back to raring image
<popey> seb128: https://bugs.launchpad.net/touch-preview-images/+bug/1192068
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1192068 in touch-preview-images "No applications start on grouper with latest unflipped image" [Undecided,New]
<popey> maybe confirm?
<seb128> popey, done
<popey> thanks
<kalikiana> so… why is shell access not part of the install, but hidden in the release notes?
<kalikiana> I literally followed every link until I saw it by chance
<popey> kalikiana: you mean ssh installation?
<kalikiana> popey, adb shell would've been enough
<kalikiana> more specifically the part how to get into the ubuntu shell
<popey> ahh
<popey> are the release notes not a typical place to put it?
<popey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes#Accessing_the_device_over_ADB seems pretty clear
 * popey shrugs
<kalikiana> under release notes I would expect things like "3g is hosed" or "app missing"
<kalikiana> the "release notes" in this case are more like first steps after install
<kalikiana> I'm not saying it's not cleary, it's simply not what the page claims to be
<popey> yeah, i can understand that
<popey> maybe it needs an "Install" page, a "PostInstall" and "ReleaseNotes"
<popey> ?
<kalikiana> the first half of the "release notes" page is what should be "PostInstall"
<kalikiana> after that come the actual release notes
<kalikiana> like known issues, device specific and that stuff
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Autistic Pride Day! :-D
<ogra_> stgraber, nice ! integrating your code should be easy ...
<brian_> Is there an OS ready for Note II yet?
<didrocks> ogra_: ++
<ogra_> :)
<didrocks> nice and thanks to avoid me writing such a similar email :)
 * ogra_ hasnt used a mail signarute in years .... but is inclined to put "life is not a kindergarten" into his signature ...
<didrocks> heh, would be appropriate :)
<vadi> Ubuntu Touches Qt Creator is failing to find phonon... is this version of Qt Creator intended as a replacement or a supplement to the original?
<popey> vadi: not sure I understand, you're using qtcreator on ubuntu (what version?) and it doesn't find your phone? (which phone?)
<vadi> Hey. Using Ubuntu 12.04. I've been using Qt Creator to develop Qt apps, and installed the Ubuntu Touch stuff as I'd like to play with that. Because I now had two icons in the dash (I installed the qt creator originally from a .run installer), I uninstalled the official one
<katie> anyone know how to fix this issue when flashing a phone -- 'Error when downloading, ensure connection' -- ?
<vadi> I'm trying to build a project I have (unrelated to touch) and it is failing to find phonon, the media framework of qt, that the project requires
<vadi> Is it using Qt 5 by chance? I heard that was removed there
<popey> vadi: ours is built on qt5, yes
<vadi> Ah ok, so I should have kept the old
<vadi> Also in the Welcome tab, when I click on the Develop tab, I get a whole lot of unresponsive windows opened. Is this known?
<vadi> About four of them...
<popey> I have seen that before, yes
<vadi> Okay
<popey> I had to clear out my .config/QtProject folder to fix that iirc
<vadi> Having these two side by side might prove difficult, huh
<popey> yeah
<tvoss> zsombi, ping
<zsombi> tvoss: pong
<tvoss> zsombi, mind pinging me the blueprint for the alarm service
<zsombi> tvoss: sure, in a sec
<zsombi> tvoss: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/sdk-system-alarm-api
<tvoss> zsombi, thanks :)
<zsombi> tvoss: welcome :)
<aquarius> did I see the other day that the web browser is now in the archives?
<ogra_> yup
<aquarius> ogra_, what's the package name? maybe I'm just blind
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# apt-cache madison webbrowser-app
<ogra_> webbrowser-app | 0.20daily13.06.14-0ubuntu1 | http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/ saucy/universe armhf Packages
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/#
<aquarius> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=webbrowser-app ?
<aquarius> shows nothing...
<aquarius> um. what's ports.ubuntu.com? :)
<popey> that site shows nothing for saucy at all aquarius
<aquarius> oh, OK
<popey> (I looked too)
<aquarius> also, that means it's only in saucy, so nm :)
<ogra_> and packages.u.c doesnt show armhf iirc
 * aquarius builds
<aquarius> nice, new web game works in the browser.
<aquarius> apart from not showing web fonts, but that's not a total crisis :)
<pmcgowan> hey aquarius hows it going
<aquarius> so far, well :)
<aquarius> speaking as a bloke who has been working for himself for 12 hours so far. Even I can't screw it all up that fast ;)
<tvoss> aquarius, hey dude :)
<aquarius> heya tvoss!
<tvoss> aquarius, how goes?
<sergiusens> ogra_: just saw your last two comments, going to do that now
<ogra_> sergiusens, great
<ogra_> sergiusens, i think i have an idea whats wrong though ...  but would be good to have you confirming that assumption via adbd in the initrd
<aquarius> tvoss, so far, pretty well, I think :)
<xnox> ogra_: where abouts does the android-rootfs build lives these days? i'm after latest/greatest/saucy one.
<xnox> ogra_: as in all the compilation rules & magic.
<ogra_> xnox, you mean the binary images ?
<ogra_> see the porting guide ... its all included in the repo
<xnox> ogra_: compilation from source to binaries.
<ogra_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting is how you build it
<xnox> ogra_: ok, thanks, reading.
<ogra_> but for the package we habe a tarball of the repo
<ogra_> http://phablet.ubuntu.com/export/
<xnox> ogra_: and that's everything we'd want to build using the android cross-toolchain?
<xnox> as a normal deb?
<ogra_> so what you want as a first step is add a debian dir to that ...
<ogra_> then have debian rules  call . /build/envsetup.sh ...
<ogra_> and after that iterate over the four subarches calling "brunch $subarch"
<ogra_> the build will be trivial
<ogra_> at least the initial build
<ogra_> the binaries we need should all end up in the out/ dir then
<xnox> ogra_: sounds similarish to how the cross-toolchain is built.....
<ogra_> (which would be system.img recovery.img and ramdisk.img per arch)
<xnox> ack.
<ogra_> (would be good to just dump these into /usr/lib/$packagename-subarch/
<ogra_> )
<xnox> ogra_: and the export tarballs are generated from the repo checkout?
 * xnox likes repo checkouts.
<ogra_> somehow, yeas, not sure how exactly though, rsalveti does that, he can surely tell you
<sergiusens> xnox: can you login to hespiridium?
<sergiusens> xnox: building android is basically, repo sync; source build/envsetup.sh; brunch $device
<sergiusens> xnox: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/touch-preview-images/phablet-build-scripts/view/head:/ubuntu-touch-build
<xnox> sergiusens: permission denied. is that the gitweb instance? i'd like to have access to that.
<xnox> sergiusens: well sure, it's just I wanna now build it using packaged toolchain ;-)
<sergiusens> xnox: yeah, that's where all the git repos are
 * xnox goes to poke is
<sergiusens> xnox: no one works directly on the server though, just in case :-) But feel free to login asking IS and snoop all you want
<xnox> sergiusens: push access?
<sergiusens> xnox: yeah, you would get push access :-)
<xnox> sergiusens: i'd like to push the cross-building toolchain git repository & repo manifest there....
<sergiusens> xnox: today only rsalveti and myself have that
<sergiusens> xnox: wait, why the toolchain?
<xnox> cause launchpad doesn't support git & it's in github at the moment.
<sergiusens> xnox: oh, so not packaged still
<xnox> sergiusens: well, it's the debian source package.
<xnox> sergiusens: gcc-arm-linux-androideabi from ppa:ubuntu-toolchain-r/test at the moment.
<ogra_> xnox, well, we would like it to use the packaged binary of the toolchain
<xnox> ogra_: sure.
<ogra_> so it doesnt become a part of the build
<sergiusens> xnox: we are doing some crazy pull-lp-source and pull-lp-bin magic for stuff that's packaged
<sergiusens> xnox: I would prefer we still pull the source package manually for now and then modify the build repo to pick it up from wherever it's installed
<xnox> ogra_: i don't have any git hosting at the moment. so i'm thinking where to store it. cause i dislike github. I fully understand that we do not want to bootstrap toolchain during android build, and instead simply build-depends on gcc-arm-linux-androideabi fromt eh archive.
<ogra_> ah, k
<xnox> sergiusens: no. apt-get install gcc-arm-linux-androideabi and use it from /usr/bin/. Not pull-lp-source nor build anything.
<sergiusens> xnox: perfect
 * xnox could use git.debian.org mrah.
<bfiller> tvoss, Kaleo : hangout? content picking..
<sergiusens> xnox: just got confused with the mention of adding it to the repo manifest
<xnox> sergiusens: gcc-arm-linux-androideabi has it's own minimalistic manifest to pull correct bionic & headers.
<xnox> (5 repos only)
<xnox> + android core/build machinery
<tvoss> bfiller, I asked the guys to skip this week, all were good
<tvoss> bfiller, will work with gusch to answer questions and iron out issues
<tvoss> bfiller, next week as usual
<sergiusens> xnox: ok, as long as the default build isn't modified, it's all ok... feel free to push and maybe provide an alternative manifest
<bfiller> tvoss: ok, jamie and tyler and I are on
<xnox> sergiusens: yeah, I'm hoping to host two new git repositories on there and that's all.
<sergiusens> xnox: perfectly fine with that
<xnox> do we have gerrit yet?
<sergiusens> xnox: not yet
<xnox> ok.
 * ogra_ uploads the last fix to make grouper work in flipped
<xnox> ogra_: \o/
<ogra_> now its just manta thats missing
<Black_Mage> anyone knows about bluetooth support with nexus 4?
<nik90> ckpringle: sry to disturb, could you check with jouni regarding the visual desings?
<ckpringle> nik90: he isn't online?
<nik90> ckpringle: I was told they would be handed over on friday
<nik90> ckpringle: no I cant find him in this channel
<jounih> nik90: heya
<nik90> jounih: hi
<nik90> jounih: I was just wondering on the progress of the visual designs
<jounih> nik90: the designer's back from holiday now, we should be able to push the timer and stopwatch designs end of today
<nik90> jounih: ah nice. Would that been an update to your existing branch?
<nik90> the one where we got the clock designs?
<jounih> nik90: yep, i'll push to my branch, the same one as before. Do you want me to drop you an email once it's there?
<nik90> jounih: yes that would be nice
<nik90> jounih: I also had another question regarding the icon assets like the delete icon
<nik90> jounih: or would that come as part of a general package for everyone?
<jounih> nik90: Kaleo should know more about when the icon theme is landing and how to use it
<jounih> it will be a general theme for everyone to use
<nik90> jounih: ok
<ogra_> sergiusens, aha ... echo 0 >/proc/sys/kernel/panic
<ogra_> that should prevent the reboot ...
<ogra_> (not sure if the kernel panicing tears down adbd though, i'd rather have the script execution held while adbd is running than poking off the last resort function of the kernel)
<ogra_> (it blocks fine on grouper and moguro here, not sure why manta is so different)
<gusch> jhodapp: ping
<seb128> did anyone look packaging/adding qtsystems (https://qt.gitorious.org/qt/qtsystems) to the touch image?
<ogra_> seb128, i guess thats a question to the sdk team ... bzoltan etc :)
<seb128> ogra_, does they read this channel or do I better chase them somewhere else? ;-)
<JamesTait> tvoss, mhr3: ping re X-Ubuntu-Touch in the .desktop file.
<tvoss> JamesTait, about to jump on a call
<ogra_> seb128, well, i guess i just pinged bzoltan above :)
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> ogra_, bah, can't win ... after reboots and reboots I've working apps on grouper, but no onscreen keyboard :/
<bzoltan> seb128: We have qtsystems in the qt5-proper PPA
<ogra_> seb128, bah
<ogra_> bzoltan, can that move to the archive ?
<JamesTait> tvoss, no worries, it can wait. :)
<seb128> bzoltan, is that going to be added to the default set of packages/the image at some point?
<tvoss> JamesTait, cool
<seb128> bzoltan, I would like to use it to get the disk space infos for the system settings info panel
<davmor2> seb128: grouper is nexus7 right?
<ogra_> yes
<seb128> yes
<ogra_> seems to be a saucy specific issue there ... i have the same (mis)behavior on flipped
<esigolo> there is any progres log or dev status for the final release?
<ogra_> esigolo, there are weekly updates to the mailing list
<esigolo> ogra_: i'm following I just wondered if there was a website or something
<bzoltan> seb128:  I do not know the distro policy, but you know the qtsensors, qt3d, qtlocation, qtfeedback, qtconnectivity, qtsystems, qtpim, qtwayland modules are not released officially with the Qt5, so they are just our packages made from the git source
<pmcgowan> seb128, is there an interface in qtmobility for that?
<davmor2> seb128: what I found helped was to open the browser,  click on the url, so the keyboard came up and then reboot, I found it more reliably brought up the keyboard in dash then.  The other thing let the n7 boot then give it 30-60 seconds for everything to display before actually unlocking it
<ogra_> bzoltan, well, we have the others in the archive, no ? (at least we dont use any qt related PPA anymore) so it should be possible to bring in qtsystems too
<pmcgowan> seb128,  QSystemStorageInfo
<seb128> pmcgowan, yes, but from what I found on google, qtmobility is for qt 4.8
<pmcgowan> oh
<davmor2> seb128: I found that if you open it as soon as the display appeared it played up
<seb128> pmcgowan, and qtsystems is what is recommended for qt5
<bzoltan> seb128: I have the qtsystem from https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/+archive/ppa
<seb128> bzoltan, I will try that, thanks!
<pmcgowan> seb128, right
<seb128> davmor2, thanks for the tips, will try that
<bzoltan> ogra_:  I really do not know why it is not in the archive ... I just made an apt-cache policy ... Mirv could tell us, but he is off for two weeks (bugger)
<sergiusens> ogra_: manta is based out of a newer AOSP codebase
<ogra_> geez, eho approved that !
<ogra_> *who even
<seb128> bzoltan, ogra_: that can wait for Mirv to be back
<bzoltan> seb128: we even provide the qtsystems5-examples
<seb128> bzoltan, I will use the ppa meanwhile, thanks!
<ogra_> sergiusens, ah
<davmor2> seb128: n7 seems to play up far more than the galaxy nexus for me
<seb128> davmor2, weird, the onscreen keyboard works in the browser, not in the app lens though
<ogra_> yeah, that might explain ...
<bzoltan> seb128:  good luck and feel free to ping me if something is wrong
<seb128> bzoltan, thanks, will do
<davmor2> seb128: :) told you
<ogra_> davmor2, definitely
<sergiusens> ogra_: echo "initrd: starting adbd for debugging" >/dev/kmsg || true
<ogra_> well, that obviously showed up in your demsg
<davmor2> ogra_, sergiusens: any idea when 3g/phone signal strengths will land?  There are a few things that are missing but can be worked around however you're 3g not working due to signal strength isn't obvious till you move 3 feet away from the big steel post and it works fine :)
<ogra_> the prob is that it actually moves on after this
<sergiusens> ogra_: yeah, true :-)
<ogra_> after adbd it should just stop ...
<ogra_> and it does so on grouper and maguro for me ... i tested that code on both beforee uploading
<ogra_> apparently manta moves on and in the end kills /init (of the initrd) and doesnt find /sbin/init since it didnt find the disk
<mhall119> popey: you should get some core app developers on UUPC
<popey> ooh!
<ogra_> (and i expect "echo 0 >/proc/sys/kernel/panic" to not help with that)
 * popey looks at nik90 
<sergiusens> ogra_: hmm... I think I found the issue, abootimg is lying to me
<ogra_> oh ?
<sergiusens> ogra_: abootimg -u says it updates nicely, but I just grabbed it again and it wasn't updated
<ogra_> oh, thats evil
<sergiusens> let me go with a create
<ogra_> it usually complains loudly if there are issues
<sergiusens> ogra_: ok, going to recovery to get the last_kmsg was the wrong thing it seems
<ogra_> oh, why /
<sergiusens> ogra_: look at this http://paste.ubuntu.com/5777232/
<sergiusens> ogra_: grabbed it with adb wait-for-device shell cat /proc/last_kmsg|pastebinit
<ogra_> yeah, looks fine that way
<ogra_> but it still reboots i guess ?
<sergiusens> ogra_: yeah system watchdog timer reset
 * ogra_ doesnt get why wait wouldnt work, thats a posix function
<sergiusens> ogra_: wait did work it seems
<ogra_> i'll try to rework the adbd part after the standup so it is an actual panic function, probably that helps
<ogra_> oh !
<sergiusens> ogra_: going to give you adb wait-for-device shell cat /scripts/touch|pastebinit
<sergiusens> ogra_: I added a logline after the wait
<ogra_> adb shell find /dev -name userdata|pastebinit ...
<ogra_> see what that gives
<sergiusens> ogra_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5777239/
<ogra_> ah, we have it twice
<ogra_> k
<ogra_> i know what to do then :)
<awe> ogra_, why are there .bootimg-<device> files in the daily-preinstalled folder?  Are these required or just side-artifacts of the build?
<ogra_> side artifact and helpful for hacking them
<sergiusens> awe: you don't need them, they should be inside of the .*armel.*zip
<ogra_> awe, just ingore them
<awe> sergiusens, that's what I figured, but never safe to assume...
<ogra_> *ignore too :)
<mhall119> ricmm: still having those weird app loading/osk problems on nexus 7
<mhall119> on saucy-15 build now
<ogra_> same on flipped saucy ...
<ogra_> works every nth boot
<mhall119> yeah
<ogra_> and looks like a race ...
<mhall119> can't find any pattern to when it does and when it doesn't
<popey> mhall119: i added checkers to the collection ppa and updated the metapackage
<mhall119> I've also noticed that taps on the OSK in the dash are falling through to the launcher icons under it again
<mhall119> popey: \o/
<mhall119> popey: is that 2-player, or with an AI?
<popey> both!
<popey> i didnt realise till after I uploaded it, that it has a 2 player option
<mhall119> nie
<mhall119> nice too
<mhall119> ricmm: it does seem that the OSK and app issues might be separate issues though, sometimes the keyboard works and the apps don't
<mhall119> though I can't recall a time when the opposite was true, that apps worked and the keyboard didn't
<ricmm> mhall119: ok, we are working right now on enabling certain things that will make this a non-issue
<ricmm> also, once the new notifications land this should be automatically fixed
<ricmm> stay tuned today for such developments
 * mhall119 is very curious about how the notifications are fixing this
<ricmm> the notifications are the culprit, they try to register something out-of-sync with the app manager which causes it to crash mid-way while the shell is coming up
<mhall119> ah ha!  now it makes sense
<ricmm> which makes it discard the session observers the shell holds, so it never gets the events of apps being started
<mhall119> so when can we expect this?
 * mhall119 isn't opposed to compiling a few packages from source
<zsombi> tvoss: ping
<ricmm> mhall119: today perhaps
<tvoss> zsombi, pong
<zsombi> tvoss: could we have the tomorrow's alarmmeeting ~30 mins or 1h earlier?
<rsalveti> stgraber: awesome, will give that a try today, thanks!
<mhall119> ricmm: I'll keep hitting F5 on the changelog URL then :)
<ogra_> rsalveti, its so trivial that i was tempted to just implement it :)
<zsombi> tvoss: otherwise I can be there for 30 mins only :(
<mhall119> tvoss: zsombi: would it be possible to get work items for the alarm API assigned to milestones so we can know when they might be ready?
<tvoss> zsombi, let me see what google cal says :)
<tvoss> mhall119, sure
<mhall119> thanks tvoss
<zsombi> tvoss: okay, thx :)
<rsalveti> ogra_: :-)
<rsalveti> xnox: why do you need git access?
 * ogra_ triggers the flipped build that should make grouper fully work now 
<rsalveti> unhappy about tracking the package in bzr?
<rsalveti> or you really need to track that in git?
 * mhall119 kisses ogra_ 
 * ogra_ kisses mhall119 back
<ogra_> so much love here today :)
<xnox> rsalveti: https://raw.github.com/xnox/manifest-gcc-arm-linux-androideabi/master/default.xml
 * awe wishes we stick to hugs
<mhall119> yeah, those are less awkward
<rsalveti> xnox: oh, ok, so you need to run repo against this manifest and such, right?
<xnox> rsalveti: that's the manifest for debian source package of gcc androideabi cross-toolchain. I could track it in bzr, but that would be cumbersome to maintain.
<ogra_> :)
<xnox> rsalveti: correct.
<davmor2> ogra_: to bring some balance to the channel I hate you all for being so damn good at you jobs.....oh man failed at the last hurdle ;)
<rsalveti> xnox: sounds good, we can push your repo there, but you'd need to ask is permission to push it via ssh
<ogra_> haha
<rsalveti> xnox: and yes, the tarball is created after a clean repo sync
<xnox> rsalveti: i think #is gave me permissions now.
<rsalveti> xnox: cool, just please be careful when pushing stuff there :-)
<xnox> rsalveti: ok, about the tarball. is there a magic target or something?
<davmor2> seb128: did you have any joy with the keyboard on the n7 in the end?
<xnox> ogra_: rsalveti: at the moment i noticed that brunch builds, well everything. but are all .img needed for flipped container model? e.g. the userdata.img ?
<ogra_> xnox, we need system, ramdisk and recovery
<rsalveti> xnox: the dump contains the needed files to build all the 4 targets (just missing the binary blobs)
<rsalveti> yeah
<seb128> davmor2, I plugged an usb keyboard
<ogra_> cheater !!
<xnox> ogra_: ack. /me ponders if i'll trick the build system into building just those images.
<ogra_> xnox, i would bother with the build system for the start ...
<rsalveti> yeah, don't worry about that unless you really need to customize it
<ogra_> xnox, we can talk again in 15,.04 ....  after you sorted the debian/copyright file
<xnox> ogra_:  =))))
<ogra_> getting the stuff packaged and building as is should be really quick ... but the surrounding work is hell
<xnox> ogra_: as Dan Brown's fans would say, specifically which of the Dante's 9 circles of hell you refer to here =)
<ogra_> after taking a look you will realize that all of them are involved :)
<ogra_> just a licensecheck over the whole tree sould give you an impression
<xnox> well i've seen half of main rebuilt in the scrollback.
<stgraber> rsalveti: current known issues with that script is unity not starting (unity8 segfaults) and the wifi not coming up automatically (I'm planning to add a one-line change to the Android wlan script to fix that one)
<ogra_> stgraber, it does come up on normal flipped (afaik)
<ogra_> so we should (eventually) research whats different there
<davmor2> seb128: well there is always one with a thinking out of the box idea isn't there :)
<seb128> lol, yeah ;-)
<rsalveti> stgraber: seg fault is interesting, weird
<seb128> davmor2, btw, I think that was you that was mentioning the screen blinking every now and then when the device is suspended? did you ever open a bug about that?
<stgraber> ogra_: right. AFAICT something in Android is supposed to populate /data/misc/wifi with the content from /etc/wifi at boot time. But for some reason that doesn't happen here, so I have to manually do the copy, then I can load the firmware just fine...
<davmor2> seb128: Erm I have no idea I think I went to but had no idea what to file it against.  Let me double check though
<ogra_> stgraber, thats done by the factory reset function of recovery
<seb128> davmor2, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-touch-preview/+bugs
<ogra_> stgraber, we should see if we can rip that info out there at build time and kind of integrate it in our installer
<seb128> davmor2, report here in doubt ;-)
<davmor2> seb128: ah nice /me bookmarks the page
<seb128> davmor2, https://bugs.launchpad.net/touch-preview-images/+bug/1187867
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1187867 in touch-preview-images "Screen doesn't stay powered off on suspend" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ogra_> we'll hopefully have in-archive bugs soon
<seb128> davmor2, in fact seems like it's reported and you commented on it
<ogra_> only a few packages left in the PPA
<seb128> ogra_, what component would you bug about this one?
<ogra_> powerd
<ogra_> or kernel
<ogra_> actually i noticed that the screen isnt really off
<davmor2> seb128: yeap that would be why I couldn't remember filing it mhall119 beat me to it :)
<stgraber> ogra_: not sure that's it though (but certainly something we should look into). mako.rc contains:
<stgraber>     # Workaround for conn_init not copying the updated firmware
<stgraber>     rm /data/misc/wifi/WCNSS_qcom_cfg.ini
<stgraber>     rm /data/misc/wifi/WCNSS_qcom_wlan_nv.bin
<stgraber> but I'm not seeing anything that creates those file, so I'm not sure how they're supposed to appear post-boot when init is removing them right after /data is mounted...
<ogra_> recovery should create them
<stgraber> sure, but then they'd be removed by android at boot time
<ogra_> i guess looking at the google script that does a plain android install might help
<stgraber> the two lines I pasted earlier come from the init script in post-fs-data
<ogra_> there should be something creating them in the device specific init
<stgraber> indeed there should be, just not seeing it ;)
<mhall119> kenvandine: ping
<stgraber> ogra_: ah, there's a comment referring to conn_init, maybe that's what's usually creating those (not sure why it wouldn't be called though)
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> just looking at the code here
<ogra_> seems that copies it in place if the files dont exist
<ogra_> and it is called from the init.rc
<mhall119> Kaleo: hey, are you still working on a way to get commandline args from a QML component?
<stgraber> ogra_: before you ask for it, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5777396/
<ogra_> stgraber, heh
<ogra_> looks fine
<stgraber> [    5.871265] fs_mgr: No entries found in fstab
<stgraber> [    5.871356] init: fs_mgr_mount_all returned an error
<stgraber> not sure if that could be related (some condition not being met in init as a result of that)
<stgraber> (those come from dmesg)
<kenvandine> mhall119, pong
<ogra_> stgraber, well, we can rip fs_mgr out of the init.rc dont worry
<mhall119> kenvandine: hiya, couple of things
<mhall119> 1) Did you see my screenshot on discourse about the system settings app on a nexus 7?
<stgraber> ogra_: yeah, that's probably a good idea, we're not really using it anyway
<kenvandine> mhall119, not yet
<mhall119> and 2) does/will the Friends backend service update the messaging menu in Touch?
<mhall119> kenvandine: http://test.ubuntu-discourse.org/t/system-settings-for-ubuntu-touch-development-is-underway/225/15?u=mhall119
<kenvandine> mhall119, ah...
<kenvandine> what version?
<kenvandine> i think i fixed that yesterday
<mhall119> of system-settings?
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> it was too wide for the n4
<mhall119> whatever was available to install last night
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> update today :)
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntu Touch on Samsung galaxy Nexus yakjuxw 4.2.1 | http://askubuntu.com/q/309749
<stgraber> ogra_: I'll try to add a bogus entry in fstab, see if that makes it happy ;)
<ogra_> either that or just use the same code we use to rip ubuntu_chroot out of init.rc
<ogra_> (unless thats hardcoded in init.rc)
<mhall119> kenvandine: it could use an icon too :)
<kenvandine> mhall119, yeah
<kenvandine> we know :)
<kenvandine> mhall119, if you install signon-ui from saucy-proposed, you can add/remove accounts too :)
<mhall119> kenvandine: ah, yes, it fits perfectly now
<kenvandine> :)
<mhall119> kenvandine: now I just need my social network notifications in my messaging menu
<kenvandine> mhall119, yeah yeah... :)
<mhall119> and google UOA setup
<mhall119> and..
<mhall119> and...
<mhall119> and....
<Asad2005> My nexus 4 build is JDQ39, where can i get the official image to download in my pc just in case ubuntu installation fail
<ogra_> there is a link on the install wikipage iirc
<stgraber> ogra_: do you have code for the mount_all command in init?
<stgraber> ogra_: I'm wondering if the fact that we don't mount the /data partition means that post-fs-data is never triggered which would explain why the rest never happens
<ogra_> stgraber, in the initra.fs-tools-ubuntu-touch package
 * tvoss is happy to read this: http://www.ubuntu.com/phone/carrier-advisory-group
<ogra_> i'm just about to change that to make nexus 10 work with flipped though
<ogra_> oh, wait, you mean the android init ? no i didnt touch the android side at all (and would like to avoid that as much as possible, fearing to break any binary blob assumptions)
<stgraber> ogra_: I "think" I may have a way around that, trying to now. Replacing the "mount_all fstab.mako" call by a "trigger post-fs-data" call
<Black_Mage> anyone knows about bluetooth support with nexus 4?
<rsalveti> tvoss: cool!
<sergiusens> ricmm: https://launchpad.net/~phablet-team/+archive/mir/+build/4723746
<stgraber> ogra_: right, so removing the mount_all line fixed the error in dmesg but didn't resolve the wireless issue...
<sergiusens> tvoss: what is that?
<sergiusens> goes and posts on g+
<stgraber> slangasek: can you paste a "ps faux" of you phone? I want to see if I'm missing some android services here
<apw> in the touch browser, when you flick up the URL bar there is such a small separation between the end of the URL and the (x) that is is impossible (for me at least) to get the text cursor to the end of the URL to add characters to it
<apw> is this known or should i file a bug
<jounih> nik90: I've pushed the new designs for the clock app now
<jounih> nik90: lp:~jounihelminen/ubuntu-clock-app/designs
<stgraber> ogra_: hey, so where do you currently turn the rootfs tar.gz into the zip file? I'm looking at where to hack to get the new .tar.xz stuff on cdimage (alongside .tar.gz and .zip for now)
<ogra_> stgraber, thats a script in my home dir on  nusakan
<ogra_> stgraber, /home/ogra/utouch-android/do-zip-android
<ogra_> it uses all the stuff in that dir
<ogra_> (and was supposed to land in livecd-rootfs once the updater-binary is in the archive
<ogra_> )
<stgraber> ogra_: ah, ok, so probably not where I want to add my stuff. I think I'll change livecd-rootfs/live-build to generate the .tar.xz for the touch images
<ogra_> yeah, livecd-roofs already has code for the initrd generation, just add it before that stuff
<slangasek> stgraber: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5777557/
<stgraber> slangasek: thanks
<stgraber> slangasek: ok, so I'm indeed missing some stuff here, so some trigger in init.rc didn't happen. Will look into that after lunch
<ogra_> stgraber, slangasek, there are device specific partitions sometimes /efs for example ... might be the n4 uses such stuff
<slangasek> ogra_: sorry, context?
<ogra_> compare the mount output on both
<ogra_> slangasek, stgraber has issues in his loop setup
<slangasek> the n4 doesn't have a /efs
<ogra_> on the android side ?
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# cat /proc/414/mounts|grep efs
<ogra_> /dev/block/platform/omap/omap_hsmmc.0/by-name/efs /factory ext4 ro,relatime,barrier=1,data=ordered 0 0
<ogra_> gnex definitely does
<slangasek> yes, N4 does not
<stgraber> ogra_: I'm pretty confident the partition list is correct, my initrd mounts all the partitions that I commented in the fstab and all of those are passed (bind-mounted) by LXC. But I think that the fact that they are pre-mounted is preventing some trigger from happening and causes some services to never start
<ogra_> k
<stgraber> I've been reading through Google's documentation of their init system and now have a reasonable understanding of how that stuff works and where I may be stuck
<rsalveti> stgraber: I think there might be some post fs mount events in the init script
<rsalveti> which is probably not called in your case
<rsalveti> init.rc:on fs
<rsalveti> init.rc:on post-fs
<rsalveti> init.rc:on post-fs-data
<stgraber> rsalveti: everything appears to be called but the late_start class
<AskUbuntu> Terminal app on Ubuntu Touch nexus 4 | http://askubuntu.com/q/309770
<rsalveti> stgraber: hm, weird
<rsalveti> the class is started by some other actions
<rsalveti> class_start late_start
<stgraber> rsalveti: tracked it down to "on nonencrypted" not being triggered. Adding a one line change to fix that now
<stgraber> rsalveti: ok, fixed, that worked
<rsalveti> on nonencrypted
<rsalveti>     class_start late_start
<rsalveti> yeah
<rsalveti> cool
<icy_> are there news for ubuntu touch and the gs3?
<stgraber> rsalveti: testing an updated version of my script now, hopefully that'll fix most of my current issues
<rsalveti> stgraber: cool
<stgraber> rsalveti: got the shell running!
<rsalveti> stgraber: awesome!
<rsalveti> ship it
<stgraber> ;)
<stgraber> just need to add some code to move /home/phablet to writable storage
<rsalveti> indeed
<rsalveti> stgraber: are you mounting /var/log/ as tmpfs?
<stgraber> nope, bind-mount it to writable storage
<rsalveti> ok, cool
<stgraber> rsalveti, slangasek: updated version, now boots with working wifi and the unity shell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5777764/
<rsalveti> awesome
<slangasek> stgraber: what's 'axel'?  Never heard of this :)
<stgraber> slangasek: download splitter, that's what I used for cdimage as it tends to be slow otherwise. It opens 10 http streams for that file which usually is good enough to use all the bandwdith I have here
<stgraber> rsalveti: hmm, although I see the list of wifi networks I can't seem to connect to them (don't get prompted for the password). Testing phone calls and SMS now, see if that part works.
<rsalveti> hm, wonder if the nm package was updated in the archive
<rsalveti> can you use nmcli directly?
<rsalveti> cyphermox: ^
<stgraber> rsalveti: oh, I have an idea, I guess having /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections read-only doesn't help ;)
<rsalveti> :-)
<ekcex> is anyone working on a ebook reader for touch?
<stgraber> rsalveti: calls and sms work, wifi is much happier too though for some reason can't associate but that may be related to my weird wifi setup
<rsalveti> stgraber: ok, good progress then
<awe> ogra_, flipped looks pretty good on maguro, although only if I manually run ofono
<ogra_> hmm, weird
<awe> I'm going to the version we landed yesterday with the SIM retry logic
<awe> s/to/try/
<awe> ogra_, two other issues a) reboot & shutdown aren't reliable, and I have to pull the battery sometimes and b) the phone is running *really* hot ( and there are lots of kernel log messages about it )
<awe> ogra_, that said, SMS in/out, phone calls in/out work
<awe> as does 3g
<awe> ogra_, oh yea...one other issue... the ringtone sounds pretty bad/occasionally distorted
<ogra_> we might still miss some interlinks/permissions in /dev
<ogra_> yeah, sound still has issues it seems, on the grouper i dont even get the volume control
<awe> lots of ALSA/pulse errors in syslog
<ogra_> i fear we clash with alsa UCM profiles that we ship in the distro
<ogra_> maguro matches one of the pandaboard versions here ...
<ogra_> there are still udev vs ueventd issues we need to solve over time
<ogra_> but its awesome that it works at all
<awe> ogra_, I'm going to take a look at the radio log next, and then will move on to mako
<ogra_> i think mako is far more racy (i wish i had one i could use for working to easier weed that out)
<awe> also need to try and figure out why things don't work if started by upstart, but I want to see if mako works at all
<awe> ogra_, have you asked for one?
<awe> maybe even a short-term loaner?
<ogra_> well, i asked for "a phone" prior to the sprint ... and got a maguro :)
<awe> might not be a bad investment ( ChickenCutlass...nudge, nudge )
<awe> ogra_, anyways nice work
<ogra_> thanks, and thanks for testing !
<awe> np
<awe> ogra_, one last question... is there a foolproof method to shutdown?  I'm concerned about mako 'cause I can't pull the battery ( which is what I've had to do several times w/maguro )
<ogra_> reboot -fp
<ogra_> (force powerdown)
<ogra_> also if you need to get into bootloader/recovery ... upstarts reboot understands  that with the -f switch
<ogra_> (reboot -f bootloader .... or recovery)
<ogra_> after all the broken shutdown/reboot stuff is a bug though ... not yet sure if it is kernel or upstart
<ogra_> (could also be that the container keeps it alive)
<awe> ogra_, have you looked into the heat issue?  This is the first time I've actually felt the glass getting hot...
<ogra_> not yet, no
<ogra_> i dont use the radio here, mine doesnt get hot
<slangasek> ogra_: sweet, the latest flipped image does work on grouper... of course, it also spits out a lot of kernel detail to the console now, looks like maybe we should re-enable plymouth? ;)
<ogra_> oh, wiwo, thanks for testing, i hadnt even started to rsync
<slangasek> hmmm, and also we ought to have a 'quiet' argument
<ogra_> s/wiwo/wow/
<slangasek> because when powering on the screen, it flickers to text console and shows a bunch of text :P
<ogra_> oh ?
<ogra_> it didnt do that here with yesterdays image
<slangasek> it does here
<slangasek> console=tty1?
<slangasek> that's part of the new stuff, right, and not something I've accidentally done here?
<ogra_> i can point the console somewhere else ... grouper has the prob that it needs an actual console to boot with linux
<ogra_> right
<slangasek> I don't think it's wrong to point the console to tty1, it's just wrong to have things spewing /to/ the console
<slangasek> does this kernel support 'quiet'?
<ogra_> i havent tried if it actually needs an existing device or if having a value for console other than "none"  is enough
<ogra_> dunno, i would expect most kernels do ... it certainly doesnt have apw's loglevel patch though
<ogra_> so even with quiet there will still be stuff printed
<slangasek> hmm... quite a lot, yes
<slangasek> right, enabling plymouth still makes it unhappy
<ogra_> slangasek, it wouldnt if you would run consiole_setup in the initrd
<ogra_> (that fixes plymouth)
<slangasek> well, one thing at a time
<ogra_> all plymouth initd hooks/scripts are diverted
<ogra_> so you can just set FRAMEBUFFER=Y
<ogra_> and update it
<ogra_> that makes it run console_setup
<ogra_> *initrd
<slangasek> apw: ogra_ says there's a loglevel patch missing for the grouper kernel, that would have something to do with the console spew on boot?
<nik90> thanks jounih, will look at the designs
<slangasek> interesting; console=tty7 works for the kernel, then panics shortly after upstart starts
 * ogra_ wonders why his bip instance just died
<slangasek> it was frightened by the netsplit?
<ogra_> ah, there was one ?
<ogra_> i thought it was the mentioning of apw in the channel that scared it somehow :)
<ogra_> since it immediately died after your ping :)
<awe> ogra_, so reboot -fp doesn't shutdown the system.  ;(
<awe> it caused a reboot, which aborted, followed by a second reboot which was successful
<ogra_> hmpf
<ogra_> try poweroff -f then
<awe> are you tracking bugs yet?  If not, I was planning on writing up my results in an email...
<davmor2> ogra_: to annoy the living hell out of you, did it work?
<slangasek> I'm not sure 'reboot' honors '-p'
<ogra_> yeah, it used to years back
<slangasek> 'halt -fp', 'shutdown -fp now', 'poweroff -f'
<ogra_> you could turn reboot into poweroff with that
<slangasek> right, back before it was upstart and Keybuk read the spec :)
<ogra_> yeah :)
<awe> poweroff -f seems to have done the trick.  Now let's see if it boots on a power on...
<cyphermox> rsalveti: no, NM wasn't updated in the archive
<rsalveti> cyphermox: yeah, stgraber found the issue
<rsalveti>  /etc/ was mounted as ro
<awe> ogra_, it won't boot after 'poweroff -f'.  ;(
<awe> this is why I'm gonna be super-careful when testing mako
 * slangasek blinks
<slangasek> why would that stop it from booting?
<awe> cause it didn't shutdown/poweroff properly?
<ogra_> there is code in the bootloader that also triggers the charger animation for example ...
<awe> pulling the battery is required at this point
<ogra_> so it can well be that you make it go stuck ...
<ogra_> and the n4 is pretty hottid if you have to take out the battery
<awe> which is why I'm skittish about mako.  I guess as long as I don't ever reboot it, I'm fine
<rsalveti> you can hold down the power button with mako
<rsalveti> you cannot remove the battery, but there's a hardware reset
<awe> to what?
<awe> Didn't we have problems with mako before which required pulling the battery?
<rsalveti> right, that's different
<awe> I don't think we ever root caused it?
<rsalveti> that was the battery running out of battery completely
<rsalveti> and not being able to charge enough to boot the system again
<rsalveti> was probably a hardware issue
 * awe hopes rsalveti is right, but will still try to avoid rebooting mako while flipped
<ogra_> teboot should work fine
<ogra_> *re
<awe> s/rebooting mako/powering off mako via the command line/
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> slangasek, i dont think we should bother much with flddling with plymouth though ... i think there are too many option switched on in out kernel
<ogra_> when i asked rtg to enable the HW console he switched on a ton of other tty related bits, i was planning to go through them to get the same behavior as on all other android kernels we have
<ogra_> geez
<ogra_> *options switched on
<slangasek> well, I'm not worried about plymouth per se right now
<slangasek> I'm worried about the junk being printed to the console
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> i could add a quick hack to kill off the backlight (and power it back on at container startup) ....
<ogra_> but that leaves you with a black screen for quite some time
<ogra_> not sure thats much better
<barry> stgraber: i fixed the infloop and now i'm getting a proper signature error.  try to fix the sig on the blacklist file and let's see if it works
<JCBir> hello friend can any one tell is ubuntu is available for micromax a116
<sergiusens> JCBir: !devices
<sergiusens> !devices
<ubot5> You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<JCBir> it only says for All Nexus devices i am form india and using micromax handset a116
<JCBir> canvas HD A116
<JCBir> its not for any other android
<stgraber> barry: try now
<barry> stgraber: sweet! works perfectly
<barry> stgraber: it's a little slow getting the xz files.  maybe that's expected.  i need to plumb in some feedback in verbose mode
<awe> ogra_, now I'm getting an insufficient permissions error when trying to adb into the phone.  Any ideas?  Another race?
<ogra_> no, thats on the PC side
<ogra_> adb kill-server; sudo adb start-server
<ogra_> i heard reconnecting the cable helps too
<awe> ogra_, thanks...fixed
<Michael0285-3453> Can anybody help me please? i'm trying to install ubuntu phone on a galaxy nexus, but get stuck after phablet-flash -b
<CPCookieMan> Quick question, if I have Android booted, but Ubuntu Phone deployed, how do I get it to boot Ubuntu Phone?
<CPCookieMan> I'm trying to port to the Galaxy Nexus LTE (toro).
<CPCookieMan> Is there something I should be putting into init.rc?
<pmcgowan> Michael0285-3453, whats the problem?
<Michael0285-3453> Device detected as maguro Download set to http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview//daily-preinstalled/current Starting new HTTP connection (1): cdimage.ubuntu.com Starting new HTTP connection (1): cdimage.ubuntu.com Download directory set to /home/michael/Hentede filer/phablet-flash/saucy-16 Retrieving files The device needs to be unlocked for the following to work Flashing system to /home/michael/Hentede filer
<CPCookieMan> Well, is the device unlocked?
<pmcgowan> that all looks normal
<CPCookieMan> When you boot, under the Google logo, do you see a lock?
<Michael0285-3453> yes
<CPCookieMan> Guys, I'm so close to Ubuntu Touch, I just need to know the command that actually starts it instead of Android.
<pmcgowan> Michael0285-3453, you need to follow the instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install exactly
<ogra_> it replaces android ... if your install worked it would boot into ubuntu touch
<ogra_> so something wasnt installed properly
<Michael0285-3453> i really think i did
<CPCookieMan> ogra_ I'm porting, I needed to leave full android in tact so that the system would even boot.
<Michael0285-3453> it should be unlocked and i also tried factory reset/data wipe
<pmcgowan> Michael0285-3453, so after you got that message did the phablet-flash exit?
<ogra_> CPCookieMan, well,  there is no way to run ubuntu touch under android
<CPCookieMan> Ok, but could someone send me their init.rc that boots Ubuntu Touch?
<Michael0285-3453> the device just goes into fastboot mode
<Michael0285-3453> and i get that error
<CPCookieMan> Parts of my radio are APKs, that's why I've left Android intact.
<ogra_> that wont work
<CPCookieMan> Why not? I'm pretty fluent in Linux, I'd think it should. I am just missing the code that makes it start Ubuntu Touch.
<pmcgowan> Michael0285-3453, the device needs to be booted into android or ubuntu for phablet-flash to work
<pmcgowan> Michael0285-3453, fromt he bootloader can you get it to still boot into android
<CPCookieMan> Fine guys, I'll figure it out myself...
<Michael0285-3453> pmcgowan thank you very much for helping me. Yes i can boot into android
<Michael0285-3453> but the device simply restart itself
<pmcgowan> when does it restart, after it boots?
<ogra_> CPCookieMan, the code is in the repo tree that you used to build your android image
<ogra_> (on phablet.ubuntu.com)
<Michael0285-3453> no during phablet-flash -b
<Michael0285-3453> it just seems that i'm so close
<pmcgowan> do you see it copy to the sdcard on the device?
<Michael0285-3453> no, i don't think so
<Michael0285-3453> It all goes very fast
<CPCookieMan> You can output to a log if you'd like to see it slower
<pmcgowan> you have the output in your terminal? you can put it in a pastebin?
<Michael0285-3453> this i what follow phablet -b
<Michael0285-3453> Device detected as maguro Download set to http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview//daily-preinstalled/current Starting new HTTP connection (1): cdimage.ubuntu.com Starting new HTTP connection (1): cdimage.ubuntu.com Download directory set to /home/michael/Hentede filer/phablet-flash/saucy-16 Retrieving files The device needs to be unlocked for the following to work Flashing system to /home/michael/Hentede filer
<slangasek> ogra_: yeah, I want us to fix the root issue here and get the text off the console :)
<slangasek> ogra_: we should at least issue a 'clear' before starting the container anyway, to clean up any residual console output; we already do this for lightdm on the desktop
<ogra_> slangasek, right, that measn a bit of time to invest into disabling option by option and test the kernel
<ogra_> *means
<slangasek> well, are you sure this isn't just a matter of apw's loglevel sauce patch?
<slangasek> that seems like what 'quiet' is supposed to do, and that's an Ubuntu patch
<ogra_> no, we dont have any console output in unflipped
<ogra_> but upstart wants a hardware console to talk to ... and tegra doesnt offer one in the android defconfig
<ogra_> so i asked rtg_ to enable that ... but there were like 20 options enabled additionally in that patch
<ogra_> i would also like to get rid of /dev/tty[0-9] again ... we dont need them at all
<slangasek> sure; my question is why passing 'quiet' at boot doesn't suppress the kernel output, because that's what 'quiet' is supposed to do - which depends on an Ubuntu patch
<ogra_> wellm quiet quietens to info level ... the ubuntu patch makes that critical level
<ogra_> our patch just quietens a bit more
<rtg_> slangasek, 'cause its not applied to the Nexus kernels. we have almost none of the distro SAUCE patches backported to these kernels.
<slangasek> ok
<ogra_> but that will not quieten dircet printfs ... of which the android drivers are full
<slangasek> so I think we want that patch brought in
<ogra_> (since there is no console usually)
<slangasek> ogra_: ugh, that's horrible
<ogra_> yes, it is
<ogra_> android ...
<slangasek> I wonder if vt.handoff=7 would do anything on the N7
<slangasek> or just explode
<rtg_> slangasek, start a bug against linux-{maguro,mako,manta,grouper} so we don't forget.
<ogra_> slangasek, try it :) its just an abootimg away :)
<pmcgowan> Michael0285-3453, sorry then what after flashing files? that will take some time
<slangasek> trying now
<CPCookieMan> So they're building with saucy now?
<webcommander> Why cant i download and install ubuntu touch on my nexus 4
<slangasek> ogra_: do you want to pre-emptively add 'quiet' to your boot options?  Since it ought to be there anyway
<CPCookieMan> webcommander, You'll have to give us more than that.
<ogra_> slangasek, we can, but thats moot once we have the console removed again
<ogra_> as is the whole quiet patching imho ... once i'm done with manta and have it booting i'll go over the kernel options and make it behave right again
<slangasek> ogra_: wait, where do you get removing the console?
<slangasek> it's just been added
<slangasek> do you mean you want upstart changed to work without a console?
<ogra_> slangasek, no, i dont want the framebuffer being used
<ogra_> as it is on all other android based kernels
<slangasek> ok, so where do we point the console?
<slangasek> I thought we had no other options on grouper
<ogra_> i'm surprised that surfaceflinger works at all to be honest
<slangasek> rtg_, ogra_: bug #1192309
<ubot5> bug 1192309 in linux-manta (Ubuntu) "nexus kernels need to support kernel 'quiet' option" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1192309
<ogra_> we dont want fbcon ...
<ogra_> and we want to get rid of everything thats not needed to make upstart happy, what we enabled was way to much
<slangasek> hmm.
<ogra_> i just didnt have the time yet to go over that
<slangasek> disabling fbcon makes sense, but then, where does /dev/console go?
<ogra_> but imho the grouper kernel needs to behave exactly the same as all other android kernels
<slangasek> that's what upstart breaks on - /dev/console spitting errors
<slangasek> the other android kernels have a console somewhere other than the main tty
<ogra_> well, it doesnt on maguro, mako, manta
<Michael0285-3453> pmcgowan sorry, i'm not sure what that means. I dont't think it writes any files to the device. The android system is still intact. Could it be that the device is not rooted?
<CPCookieMan> cd ..
<ogra_> nothing has fbcon
<CPCookieMan> doh
<slangasek> I'm not talking about fbcon
<slangasek> I'm talking about */dev/console*
<ogra_> and i'm pretty sure we can get grouper to do that too
<slangasek> mako boots with console=ttyHSL0,115200,n8.  What's the equivalent for grouper?
<pmcgowan> Michael0285-3453, it must be, if you go back into android double chekc the device setup instructions
<ogra_>  /dev/console usually points to some virtual debugging device
<slangasek> so why did the grouper kernel get changed to enable fbcon, instead of doing this?
<ogra_> usually /dev/ttyFIQ0
<ogra_> (had to look it up)
<ogra_> because it didnt work there and upstart fell over
<ogra_> but what we enabled was to much
<pmcgowan> Michael0285-3453, it needs to be rooted with usb debug turned on for adb to work
<ogra_> we dont need 150 ttys and we dont need fbcon
<ogra_> the point is that someone needs to go through thse options, disable one by one and find when upstart falls over to find the one option we actually need out of the 20 that were enabled
<pmcgowan> Michael0285-3453, if I understand you right, it says flashing the files then the command exits ? otherwise it should copy the files to the device and that takes time
<Michael0285-3453> pmcgowan usb debug is turned on but i'm not sure if it is rooted
<slangasek> ogra_: um, the option that made upstart not fall over *was* fbcon, because that's what gives upstart a real device to write to that doesn't error out when used
<ogra_> i doubt that
<slangasek> ogra_: if the conclusion is "we shouldn't use fbcon", then disabling the enabled options one-by-one doesn't help
<ogra_> i think it was CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE
<ogra_> but i didnt have time to test that tehory yet
<ogra_> in any case what was enabled was way to much and i know that i could boot desktop images without any console output in the past
<ogra_> so it must be possible on touch as well
<ogra_> slangasek, the nit that worries me is that we behave different to all other kernels we have and that can cause probs later, so i want to go back as fasr as i can again
<ogra_> and keep the change actually as minimal as possible
<slangasek> sure
<esigolo> the things are getting hot In São Paulo again
<webcommmander> every time i run the phablet-flash -b it runs for a bit and then says 404
<esigolo> webcommmander: using proxy ?
<webcommmander> no
<webcommmander> it identifies my phone type and then it says 404
<esigolo> is possible to say wich address to use but i can't remember the command i'm searching
<esigolo> phablet-flash -p cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/current/
<esigolo> just to see if it works
<webcommmander> ok trying it now
<webcommmander> it says it does not exist
<webcommmander> the directory does not exist
<pmcgowan> esigolo, thats for local paths, need to use -u
<esigolo> pmcgowan: thanks my mistake
<webcommmander> still does not work
<pmcgowan> webcommmander, do phablet-flash -u http://thepath
<pmcgowan> do you still get 404
<webcommmander> ye 404
<mterry> What are the changes (or source bzr branch) in indicator-appmenu in ppa:phablet-team/ppa?  I can't find any pointer in the changelog
<mterry> sergiusens, ^ ?
<pmcgowan> webcommmander, you are doing this on the same system you are talking to me on?
<webcommmander> ye
<webcommmander> yes
<pmcgowan> webcommmander, you got me, phablet-tools version is 0.14daily13.06.12.1-0ubuntu1
<pmcgowan> ?
<sergiusens> mterry: I think that's a Saviq thing
<mterry> sergiusens, ok, you had uploaded the last two, so I jumped to you  :)
<webcommmander> how do i check the version
<CPCookieMan> Have they updated it to use the Saucy files instead of the Raring files? That messed up a few of my scripts.
<sergiusens> mterry: let me check then, but it might of been a copy
<mterry> Saviq, if you're still around, what are the changes (or source bzr branch) in indicator-appmenu in ppa:phablet-team/ppa?  I can't find any pointer in the changelog
<Saviq> mterry, dunno, don't even know if there are any
<Saviq> renato_, any pointers on that ^?
<webcommmander> i am updating the phablet-tools
<mterry> Saviq, it's got a lot of changes, looking at a diff with saucy.  A lot of hud stuff, etc
<sergiusens> mterry: if we need to start using the one from archives we can delete from the ppa
<pmcgowan> webcommmander, to check do apt-cache policy phablet-tools
<mterry> sergiusens, well I didn't want to do that without understanding the differences / why we have the phablet one
<mterry> sergiusens, but it's true that the one in the phablet ppa is uninstallable on saucy (links to libbamf3-0 which doesn't exist)
<mterry> Trying to rebuild it, I got a ftbfs
<Saviq> mterry, ah, if it's HUD changes, then tedg, can you help?
<tedg> mterry, Not sure which version that is, but I think it's old.
<mterry> tedg, 13.01.0phablet2 from 5/2?
<tedg> mterry, Yup, super old :-)
<mterry> tedg, OK, so saucy should be used in preference? I'll just delete from PPA then
<tedg> mterry, Sure.
<renato_> Saviq, sorry but I did not have any clue about that
<tedg> mterry, I'd just say with everything archive should be preferred :-)
<mterry> tedg, yeah...  but unity build scripts still use the ppa...
<sergiusens> mterry: I can't find the quantal version we used, which probably means I just imported it from way back
<tedg> mterry, Heh, can you delete the unity build scripts and tell Saviq to use debian/rules?  ;-)
<Saviq> tedg, can you tell didrocks to land unity in distro ;P
<sergiusens> Saviq: it already lands ;-)
<sergiusens> unity 77
<sergiusens> 7
<Saviq> sergiusens, good, then we can make sure we drop the build scripts tomorrow :P
<Saviq> tedg, ^
<tedg> didrocks, Land Unity RIGHT NOW!!!  ;-)
<sergiusens> Saviq: is that your blocker?
<Saviq> sergiusens, that, too
<Saviq> sergiusens, we can't land smart scopes support without that
<pmcgowan> tedg, I think its sudo land unity
<Saviq> sergiusens, now we're only waiting for notifications, which will be done tomorrow
<tedg> pmcgowan, Ah, yes!
<Saviq> sergiusens, so yes, tomorrow we cut the cord to ppa:phablet-team for unity8 builds
<tedg> sudo -u didrocks land unity
<AskUbuntu> Flashing ubuntu on galaxy nexus from Windows pc | http://askubuntu.com/q/309905
<stgraber> ogra_, rsalveti, slangasek: alright, so there's nothing wrong with my changes and the wifi. It's just that the wifi driver or our wpa supplicant is unable to associate with my wifi. Running another AP without authentication on 5Ghz worked
<stgraber> so http://paste.ubuntu.com/5778573/ works perfectly fine including wifi (at least as well as without my changes)
<mhall119> hmmmm, I keep hitting refresh on the saucy-preinstalled.changelog, but it still stays at saucy-16 :(
<awe> stgraber, this could be another casualty of the driver-specific wpa_suppl code that Android ships, but we lack...
<awe> stgraber, we found 5g wi-fi performance to be very poor in general on the touch devices
<stgraber> awe: well, what's surprising here is that it fails to associate on my 2.4Ghz network but works fine on a 5Ghz one, logs from the client/kernel and access point don't say much. The AP says the client never responded and the client says the AP kicked it out, hard to know what happened exactly...
<stgraber> running Android's wpa_supplicant seems to be more reliable at associating, but once associated dhcp still won't work and it'll drop the connection after a few minutes
<stgraber> I've got a dozen other mobile devices on that AP and they all work fine, so it's a bit weird but I'll wait for some more people to try the container-flipped nexus4, see if we can find patterns
<awe> does it work OK with the non-flipped nexus4?
<stgraber> never tried ;)
<awe> baseline dude...
<awe> ;D
<stgraber> that phone must have run Android for a good minute, just enough to start adb and wipe it
<awe> haha
<awe> stgraber, it's not necessarily the delta between our wpa_supplicant and Android's, I believe it's the lack of the Qualcom wpa_supplicant nl80211 driver library...
<awe> and the similar BCM library on maguro
<awe> anyways, I'm about to flash my nx4 with the flipped image, so I'll let you know how well it works out for me
<stgraber> awe: ok, if you want to get the exact same thing I have, use http://paste.ubuntu.com/5778573/
<stgraber> awe: that gives you flipped + read-only / with loop-mount
<awe> stgraber, at this point I'm just trying to get ogra_ feedback on his base flipped container images.  We need to ensure RILD and all of it's uglieness still works correctly.  So far it looks good, although start-up is still a bit racy
<awe> also I managed to crash maguro once today, but in general I haven't see any badness coming from RILD ( at least on maguro ), which is good.
<mhall119> does anybody know the reason we don't support CDMA but CyanogenMod does?  It it technical, legal, political?
<mhall119> I guess political and legal are kinda the same
<vadi> Has anyone had luck downgrading back to qt4 APIs by chance?
#ubuntu-touch 2013-06-19
<ShippD> nobody here
<pico> some people are here
<pico> does anyone know how to set the default timezone?
<slangasek> pico: run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata' from the shell
<pico> many thanks! also, is there a difference between the shell you get with adb shell and the terminal app? the adb shell's PATH can't find sudo
<slangasek> pico: yes, in the current images there's a difference - 'adb shell' gives you a shell in the android environment and the terminal app gives you one in the Ubuntu chroot.  Starting roughly next week, 'adb shell' will also give you an Ubuntu shell.
<slangasek> this is probably documented in the wiki, though I wouldn't be able to tell you where :)
<jcastro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes
<jcastro> is what you want to bookmark
<jcastro> you have to do the tzdata thing every time you flash at the moment
<jcastro> good to know we're consolidating the adb/chroot thing
<pico> thanks, I really should have read the topic...
<jcastro> no worries, just pay it forward!
<mhall119> jcastro: we're not really consilidating it, we're swapping it from "Ubuntu chroot on top of Android" to "Android chroot on top of Ubuntu"
<mhall119> though I'm not 100% it'll be a chroot in the new setup
<Zarkeo> Hello I am having trouble installing ubuntu touch to my Nexus 10. When I run sudo phablet-flash -b -l i get the following error "Error while downloading, ensure connection"
<Zarkeo> Full output: jwhorto1@Jaycen-Lenovo:~/Downloads/adt-bundle-linux-x86_64-20130522/sdk/platform-tools$ sudo phablet-flash -b -l The -l/--latest option is deprecated, latest is now the default Device detected as manta Download set to http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview//daily-preinstalled/current Starting new HTTP connection (1): cdimage.ubuntu.com Starting new HTTP connection (1): cdimage.ubuntu.com Download directory
<mhall119> Zarkeo: you shouldn't need sudo
<Zarkeo> without sudo, same problem
<mhall119> Zarkeo: can you get to http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/current/ in your browser?
<Zarkeo> Connecting to cdimage.ubuntu.com (cdimage.ubuntu.com)|91.189.92.174|:80... connected. HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found 2013-06-18 21:09:22 ERROR 404: Not Found.
<Zarkeo> yes
<mhall119> 404 means no
<Zarkeo> the 404 is only from shell
<mhall119> well, it means you got to *something*
<mhall119> but not the right page
<Zarkeo> Downloading http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview//daily-preinstalled/current/raring-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip --2013-06-18 21:09:22--  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview//daily-preinstalled/current/raring-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip Resolving cdimage.ubuntu.com (cdimage.ubuntu.com)... 91.189.92.174, 2001:67c:1360:8c01::21, 2001:67c:1360:8c01::1f, ... Connecting to cdimage.ubuntu.com (cdimage.ubunt
<Zarkeo> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found 2013-06-18 21:09:22 ERROR 404: Not Found.  Error while downloading, ensure connection
<mhall119> oh, raring, that's the problem
<Zarkeo> Spent a couple hours trying various workarounds, to no avail. Help is much much much appreciated.
<mhall119> you need to make sure you have the latest version of phablet-tools installed
<mhall119> it should be looking for saucy images, not raring ones
<mhall119> apt-get udpate && apt-get upgrade
<mhall119> you should get phablet-tools 0.14something
<Zarkeo> trying now
<AskUbuntu> How to use Google Contacts in Ubuntu Touch? | http://askubuntu.com/q/309982
<Zarkeo> However, before running apt-upgrade, i got
<Zarkeo> apt-cache show phablet-tools Package: phablet-tools Priority: extra Section: admin Installed-Size: 141 Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com> Architecture: all Version: 0.14daily13.05.29ubuntu.unity.next-0ubuntu1
<Zarkeo> apt-upgrade still running, will still try after fiished, regardless
<mhall119> yeah, I have 0.14daily13.06.15-0ubuntu1 installed on saucy
<mhall119> what Ubuntu release are you on?
 * mhall119 is betting Quantal
<Zarkeo> I am running 12.10
<Zarkeo> same error after upgrade
<mhall119> yup, quantal, for some reason the phablet-tools PPA doesn't have the latest package for quantal
<mhall119> https://launchpad.net/~phablet-team/+archive/tools/+packages
<mhall119> best to ask when Europe gets started for the day, someone should be able to get the latest package built for Quantal
<Zarkeo> Perhaps upgrading to 13.04 would do as well?
<mhall119> it would, make sure you re-enable the PPA
<Zarkeo> Will try that, thanks for help so far. Much appreciated,
<tvoss> zsombi, is the time more convenient for you?
<zsombi> tvoss: yes, excellent! sorry, yesterday my network went off and couldn't get it back
<tvoss> zsombi, no worries
<zsombi> tvoss: (I have dentist @ 4:45 UTC+3 :/)
<tvoss> zsombi, fun ... not :)
<zsombi> tvoss: :D
<Zarkeo> Help installing touch to Nexus 10 would be appreciated
<Zarkeo> I am getting HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found 2013-06-18 23:19:32 ERROR 404: Not Found.  Error while downloading, ensure connection
<Zarkeo> after running phablet-flash -b
<Zarkeo> fyi I got it to work with: phablet-flash -b -r raring/monthly-06
<dholbach> good morning
<didrocks> oSoMoN: hey!
<didrocks> oSoMoN: on https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/webbrowser-app/assets-under-usr-share/+merge/168813, it's not "just" a lintian warning, it shows things we are normally not doing
<didrocks> oSoMoN: like shipping arch independant files in multiple packages
<didrocks> so we are duplicating the icons between all archs
<oSoMoN> didrocks: I understand that, but fixing it would require important changes in the code
<didrocks> and that eat mirror disk space
<didrocks> oSoMoN: how about that:
<oSoMoN> didrocks: ah, good point, I didn’t think of that
<didrocks> - having all asset in an arch: all package under /usr/share
<didrocks> - using symlinks in the arch-dependant path under /usr/lib/ ?
<didrocks> that should avoid the extra complexity
<didrocks> and will enable to have something cleaner (we need that for all apps)
<oSoMoN> didrocks: that’s an option indeed, would you mind writing it in the MR for the record? I won’t have time to get to it before I leave on holidays tonight
<didrocks> oSoMoN: no hurry anyway, but yeah, let's think about it. I think that may be an option, we need to come with a solution which we can integrate easily for all QML apps
<didrocks> as I think it's not an isolated case and won't be in the future for sure :)
<oSoMoN> didrocks: agreed
<didrocks> oSoMoN: ok, copying/pasting that discussion, thanks!
<didrocks> enjoy your holidays as well :)
<oSoMoN> thanks, will do for sure :)
<didrocks> heh :)
<JamesTai2> Good morning all - have a happy, relaxed World Sauntering Day. :)
<popey> hmm, phablet-flash --list-revisions only shows quantal and raring for me
<webcommander> Hey guys . i am having trouble installing ubuntu phone on my nexus 4
<webcommander> it says : Resolving cdimage.ubuntu.com (cdimage.ubuntu.com)... 91.189.92.174, 2001:67c:1360:8c01::1f, 2001:67c:1360:8c01::20, ... Connecting to cdimage.ubuntu.com (cdimage.ubuntu.com)|91.189.92.174|:80... connected. HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found 2013-06-19 10:34:31 ERROR 404: Not Found.  Error while downloading, ensure connection when i try install it
<didrocks> popey: diet for you, no saucy :)
<popey> webcommander: can you pastebin the full output of you running whatever command?
<webcommander>  phablet-flash -b Device detected as mako Download set to http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview//daily-preinstalled/current Starting new HTTP connection (1): cdimage.ubuntu.com Starting new HTTP connection (1): cdimage.ubuntu.com Download directory set to /home/domantas/Downloads/phablet-flash/saucy-17 Retrieving files Downloading http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview//daily-preinstalled/current/raring-pr
<popey> didrocks: wise! got some exercise last night walking round my local town turning it from blue to green though ☻
<popey> webcommander: paste.ubuntu.com
<popey> please paste there
<webcommander> i pasted it
<popey> (then give us the urle)
<popey> -e
<webcommander> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5779958/
<popey> thanks
<popey> webcommander: you should probably update your phablet-tools package, you're getting raring files when you should be getting saucy
<popey> webcommander: 0.14daily13.06.12.1-0ubuntu1 is the version of phablet-tools I'm running here and it works fine
<popey> apt-cache policy phablet-tools
<popey> will tell you what version you have
<webcommander>  Installed: 0.14daily13.05.29ubuntu.unity.next-0ubuntu1
<popey> ye olde
<webcommander> what do i type to update my phablet-tools
<popey> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<webcommander> doing it
<didrocks> popey: ahah! it's more difficult while biking though :)
<popey> hah
<webcommander> did not update
<popey> webcommander: how did you install phablet-tools? You should have a PPA enabled for it
<webcommander> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<popey> no, how did you originally install phablet-tools?
<webcommander> ~$ sudo add-apt-repository ppa:phablet-team/tools
<popey> can you pastebin the entire output of "apt-cache policy phablet-tools" please?
<webcommander> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5779990/
<popey> ahh, you're running quantal?
<webcommander> ye
<popey> looks like the phablet-tools package hasn't been updated for 12.10 (quantal). Not sure whether that was a deliberate decision or not
<webcommander> ok so i have to instal ubuntu 13.04
<popey> will ask the developers when they awake in a few hours
<popey> thats _one_ option
<popey> but probably not the only option
<popey> you may be able to get away with just grabbing the raring phablet-tools deb package from the ppa and install that on 12.10
<popey> worth a go ☻
<webcommander> thanks, i will try that and come back later if it does not work
<asac> sergiusens: do u have a phablet-tools ppa/branch to try the flipped image?
<ogra_> grrr
<ogra_> asac, i think sergiusens is on vac. until friday
<daker> hey oSoMoN anyidea why the browser doesn't pick the ubuntu light font ? is it a bug ?
<oSoMoN> daker: no idea why, but there is a bug report to track the issue
<oSoMoN> daker: https://bugs.launchpad.net/webbrowser-app/+bug/1186372
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1186372 in webbrowser-app "Browser doesn't load local Ubuntu Light font" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Asad2005> If I install the ubuntu touch now and have no problem if some apps crash sometimes, would my phone be usable in terms of contacts,sms, calls..etc or just for testing purpose? Is it just like ubuntu beta in PC. How about the playstore apps can install them
<om26er> We are not getting latest versions of some apps in the latest images...
<om26er> phone-app is a week behind with its updates
<Asad2005> and how about the first part of the question
<Asad2005> Will my phone be usable but with some crashes which is ok with me
<nik90> Asad2005: It depends on the mobile device you have.
<nik90> Asad2005: on the nexus 4, the contacts, sms, calls, wifi, 3G are working.
<Asad2005> ok thanks its nexus 4
<nik90> Asad2005: then you are good to go :-)
<JamesTait> tvoss, mhr3, about X-Ubuntu-Touch in the .desktop file - is the intended meaning "This is an application like any other that is also compatible with Touch", or "This is an application like any other that is enhanced for Touch", or "This is an application that is specifically targeted at Touch (i.e. has a touch interface hardware requirement) and not useful elsewhere"?
<Asad2005> How do i confirm this  'adb devices' should not show the device as 'offline'
<Asad2005> i issued adb devices and it gave me a number then device
<Asad2005> does that mean its ok on line
<mhr3> JamesTait, i'd say "This is an application like any other that is also compatible with Touch"
<popey> Asad2005: if "adb devices" shows a serial number then "device" then it's all good
<JamesTait> mhr3, OK.  So is it fair to say that if an application doesn't have that property, or the property is present and set to false, that the app is not suitable for Touch-based devices?
<mhr3> JamesTait, that was the idea yes, only apps with that will category be presented on the device
<JamesTait> mhr3, perfect, thanks!
<asac> bzoltan: sdk talk ok here? or prefer other channel?
<bzoltan> asac: sure it is good here
<asac> have troubles getting simple touch app with c++ backend to work. just used the wizard, but cant run it
<asac> sounds familiar?
<bzoltan> asac: yes it does
<bzoltan> asac: are you on raring?
<asac> ok... so not ready yet? saw that the other qt quick examples use a main.cpp
<asac> no ...saucy
<bzoltan> asac:  on saucy we are weak
<asac> bzoltan: why?
<bzoltan> asac: I just made the new QtC build for saucy -> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/+archive/experimental/+build/4727156
<asac> so i should grab that?
<bzoltan> asac: because we support 4 releases with tools and libs
<bzoltan> asac: yes, please
<asac> ok. who is working with you on automating that?
<asac> should i enable that ppa?
<asac> or just install the debs?
<bzoltan> asac: i would not.. that is just a sendbox I use
<bzoltan> asac: just install the debs
<bzoltan> asac: qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu and qtcreator
<asac> bzoltan: ok... now the simple UI with C++ backend doesnt exist ... just extension library
<bzoltan> asac: i assume you are done with this-> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:canonical-qt5-edgers/qt5-proper && sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-sdk-team/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-sdk
<asac> is there a qml test app possible in that too or do i need two projects now?
<bzoltan>  asac:  we do not suggest/support hybrid QML/Qt application model
<asac> hmm. would really like to have one thing
<asac> because thats how i would develop apps that need something new
<asac> rememeber that for stuff that isnt in our platform we will tell people that they have to punch that into their click package
<bzoltan> asac:  we would like to keep the C++backends and the QML apps separate
<asac> so the development model of doing the libs separately is only interesting for ... maybe platform people, but not really app devs
<asac> bzoltan: who is we?
<bzoltan> we as Ubuntu and we as canonical
<asac> that doesnt match my mental model
<asac> as i said... if you are an app dev you want one project ... one shot
<asac> no questions asked
<asac> thats our primary audience :)
<asac> or am i wrong? :-P
<bzoltan> asac: yes, if you are an app developer then do the apps in QML/JS
<asac> not really.
<asac> i want to develop an app and need C++ for that :)
<bzoltan> if you need something more.. .you can use all the QML plugins available on the platform
<asac> and lots of people will
<ogra_> if you do, you rather want to write a QML C++ backend for your QML/js app
<bzoltan> asac: hard to explain ... it is a long story. Are you OK for a quick hangout
<asac> ogra_: but i will not ship it separately
<asac> because we have no means to ship libs separately
<asac> we have a) in platform by us ... or b) as part of the app package ...
<ogra_> asac, no, it will be shipped in the platform api after you submitted it
<asac> sigh
<asac> a) either its in platform
<asac> b) or you have to put it in your app package
<ogra_> (i'm not necessarily agreeing, but i understan the plan behind it)
<ogra_> b should not happen
<ogra_> in the current world order
<asac> well, you have to be pragmatic
<asac> platform api will be super stable
<asac> adding stuff will be wrangling since we will maintain it forever
<ogra_> but will get added features over time
<ogra_> as long as thhey dont break existing ones
<asac> so in order to keep innovation high, its inevitablethat you need b)
<ogra_> you need b as a developer who hacks around stuff
<asac> whatever yhou do, platform api will not meet the needs for a whole bunch of cool innovative apps that could be built
<bzoltan> asac:  the bottom line is that Ubuntu Touch app development is QML/JS or HTML5 ... if you need C++, you will make QML plugins, packages and distributed separately
<ogra_> you will not have b in a stable release, either of the app or the platform
<ogra_> (as i said, i'm not necessarily agreeing, but that is how it is designed today and how it was communicated to devs from day one ... i didnt see anyone scream up about it yet)
<asac> who is the messenger?
<asac> the seed of this message?
<ogra_> everyone related to app development
<asac> I need to talk to him :-P
<asac> ok so pat :)
<ogra_> not sure when or how it was decided to go that route
<asac> i dont think it was ... i think something was decided that morphed into the interpretation that we hear here now :)
<bzoltan> asac: it was
<bzoltan> asac: I was and am on this topic very much. You can run it with Pat or Richard.
<asac> i can accept that we said we don't support this for 13.10... i can't accept that we said that our sdk will not support those that need a C++ backend for their qml app
<asac> for the full story :)
<asac> but well... i will catch up on that topic
<bzoltan> asac: we can revisit the decision of course.. i am not religious :) but it was decided after considering all other options and consequences
<ogra_> nobody said you are not able to write C++
<asac> personally, i believe it is not that difficult and very benefitical
<asac> so lets see, lets see
<asac> bzoltan: yeah
<asac> all good
<bzoltan> asac: we _DO_ suppport C++ backends
<ogra_> the point is that if you add a C++ module it should be in a way that all benefit from it
<xnox> tweaked build/* to use system-wide toolchain if available, slowly progressing with gcc-4.8 build of grouper.
<asac> so going back on topic... now if i want to build my own backend to be used by my qml app
<bzoltan> asac: but we want developers to write QML apps and not C++ apps with QML UI
<asac> do i create two projects?
<ogra_> so you shoouldnt ship it in your app but submit it to the platform api
<asac> and can make them depend on each other?
<xnox> and fixing failures as it goes along....
<bzoltan> asac: Yes, you create a backend project and an app project
 * ogra_ is curious if anything will work at all after xnox is done :)
<ogra_> gcc 4.8 sounds so scary :)
<asac> bzoltan: and it will just build all in one shot?
<asac> and i can express dependencies?
<bzoltan> asac: That is the beauty ... you do notbuild the QML/JS app
<ogra_> no dependencies in click packages :)
<ogra_> (except on the API)
<Asad2005> i have just installed ubuntu touch nexus 4 and having network error how do i set up network
<bzoltan> asac: True and important that we have absolutely no concept about the intake of the plugins...
<bzoltan> Asad2005: I would open the QtCreator and clone the network of my PC to the device
<ogra_> Asad2005, saucy ? there are some bugs ... but using phablet-network-setup from your PC and a reboot should work
<Asad2005> with device connected to pc?
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> phablet-network-setup copies the working wlan connection data from your PC over
<asac> bzoltan: maybe we could include an example qml file in the extension library template?
<asac> would help me to get over the first line :)
<Asad2005> i dont have wifi in my pc only wired
<Asad2005> ogra_: i dont have wifi in my pc only wired
<ogra_> yeah, thats tricky then i think
<Asad2005> From the phone how do i get to the setting app
<bzoltan> asac: We can do that... What I do is to create the plugin project.. make a .deb and install it on the phablet/pc and just use it from the app project. ... 3-4 clicks
<ogra_> settings are only acceessible from the top panel ... if you tap on the clock entry the settings panel opens
<asac> bzoltan: so mything catches the type "mynew1" ... but i cannot import mynew1 0.1
<asac> bzoltan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5780190/
<xnox> ogra_: heh, well as linus says """ "gression testing"? What's that? If it compiles, it is good; if it boots up, it is perfect."""
<Asad2005> Ok i got it, howdo i now setup my gmail and contact sync
<ogra_> xnox, haha
<asac> bah ... i give up for now. i can't even build this extension library project... only the individual files in the UI :)
<xnox> asac: doesn't the terminal app from core-apps, have VT c++ module with QML wrapper around it?
<asac> is that developed in qtcreator?
<asac> wanted to figure the qtcreator experience as well
<ogra_> Asad2005, http://sergiusens.github.io/posts/google-contacts-on-ubuntu-touch.html
<asac> xnox: where do i find the source?
<xnox> asac: lp:ubuntu-terminal-app
<asac> coolio
<ogra_> it is preinstalled
<ogra_> open the hud in the app lens and search for term
<asac> xnox: i think that doesnt have a qtcreator thing included
<asac> well... maybe i shouldn't use our IDE :)
<asac> lol
<asac> well, i hoped for nice syntax and auto expansion support :)
<asac> oh wait
<xnox> asac: also it looks like the plugin is separate in lp:ubuntu-terminal-app/plugin sigh
<asac> no ... that doesnt really help i think
<asac> yeah ... hell. i just a one shot experience :)
<bzoltan>  asac:  sorry, my env is messed since I am doing and testingth enew release of the QtC ...
<asac> no prob
<asac> bzoltan: so i found my libUbuntuExample.so finally :) ...
<asac> ../build-mycppapp-Desktop-Debug/backend
<asac> how can i add that to the qtcreator project as something to consider? LD_LIBRARY_PATH?
<netcurli> asac: in the qmlproject file there is "importPaths"
<asac> hi netcurli ... let me check
<Asad2005> IS there a how to for using the phone, home button, back button ....etc
<asac> netcurli: is that also in the UI somewhere?
<asac> netcurli: ok ... d i just put the path there?
<ogra_> Asad2005, not yet, there will be a tour later
<netcurli> I think you have to put the path to the directory above where the .so file is
<ogra_> Asad2005, essentially all the edges and swiping is how you use it
<ogra_> there are no actual buttons needed
<Asad2005> what about unlocking the screen and how do i install apps from playstore
 * asac can't find the importpath feature in the UI for projects in qtcreator
<xnox> asac: in your project double click on .qmlproject file, it has importPaths setting.
<xnox> so it's part of the source....
<Asad2005> Do i need to install qtcreator in my PC?
<ogra_> if you want to develop apps
<Asad2005> ogra_: I want to install apps from playstore
<ogra_> you cant run android apps on ubuntu touch
<Asad2005> ogra_: adb reboot-bootloader: command not found
<xnox> Asad2005: adb reboot bootloader
<ogra_> no dash
<Asad2005> this was from the install wiki
<Asad2005> ogra_: same it did not work
<Asad2005> ogra_: can i reboot device by vol up/down and power to accomplish this
<ogra_> stgraber, looking through your code, i would very much like to get rid of /tmpmnt ... i wonder if we could do that with clever re-ordeing (mount /data and move it to $rootfs later or so)
<xnox> ogra_: so grouper build has finished. And I have a few *.img and *.zip. So can I just replace "raring-preinstalled-armle+grouper.zip" with my "cm-10.1-20130619-UNOFFICIAL-grouper.zip" ?
<ogra_> Asad2005, well, that it doesnt work is a bit weird, did you use phablet-flash to install ?
<Asad2005> ogra_: yes
<ogra_> xnox, yes, but you need to flash the armhf zip too afterwards, so it picks up the android initrd from /system/boot/
<Asad2005> Yes i want to restore android
<ogra_> xnox, alternatively, flash, boot into recovery and cp -a /system/boot/* /data/ubuntu/boot/
<xnox> ogra_: so I flash the one I built.zip and then flash raring-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip on top ?
<ogra_> before doing the first boot ...
<ogra_> right, either that or copy th eandroid ramdisk manually for the container
<ogra_> it picks it up from /boot on startup (which translates physically to /data/ubuntu/boot)
<Asad2005> ogra_: I dont get it, i have installed as per the wiki step 1 to 4
<xnox> Asad2005: which wiki page?
<ogra_> Asad2005, right, if you do adb shell, does it say @android in the shell prompt ?
<Asad2005> Now at the end of thewiki it says restore android and i am following that but getting that error
<Asad2005> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<Asad2005> yes
<ogra_> Asad2005, you can always reboot holing the vol keys to get to bootloader, but to prevent others from having these problems it would be helpful to know why it is broken
<ogra_> (especially since it seems to work for others)
<ogra_> is the adb shell running as root ?
<ogra_> (does it say shell@ or root@ in the prompt ?)
<Asad2005> ok i have extracted the archieve of original image and cd into that folder then run that command
<Asad2005> yes root@android
<ogra_> hmm, then the reboot bootloader should just work
<Asad2005> do i need to issue that command after adb shell
<ogra_> it should just work without being in the shell
<ogra_> but adb needs to be runnng as root first
<Asad2005> or from my pc terminal
<Asad2005> ok i will try as root
<ogra_> from your PC terminal indeed, with the device attached and after "adb root"
<ogra_> else you would be just the shell user, and that does not have the privileges to issue a reboot
<Asad2005> ok it worked as root
<Asad2005> thanks
<ogra_> good, phew, so nothing is broken :)
<Asad2005> ogra_: one more question, the original image i have downloaded is .tgz not zip format is that ok
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> oh wait, you mean the android image
<ogra_> yeah, thats ok
<Asad2005> yes
<webcommander> how does one install apps on ubuntu touch
<popey> webcommander: we have a couple of PPAs with some apps in
<popey> webcommander: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~popey/+junk/phablet-flash-wrapper/view/head:/add_apps.sh
<popey> that script, run on your laptop/desktop will install some
<xnox> ogra_: my "bootsplash" looks like "A N D R O I D _" is that normal?
<ogra_> heh, not really, but the groouper kernel is screwed up wrt fbcon
<ogra_> just ignore the screen :) it should hopefully go away with the next kernel upload
<xnox> ogra_: yeah, I think i am stuck in a reboot loop and it throws me into recovery.
<ogra_> xnox, adb shell in recovery ...
<ogra_> then cat /proc/last_kmsg
<ogra_> that gives you the boot log from last failed boot
<ogra_> (dmesg and all console output)
<ogra_> oh, wait
<ogra_> xnox, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current/saucy-preinstalled-touch-armhf.bootimg-grouper dd that into the LNX partition and try again
<ogra_> your system zip might include the wrong boot.img
<xnox> ogra_: download that, adb push, and then from adb shell, dd that into where?
<ogra_> find /dev -name LNX
<xnox> ogra_: ack. one moment.
<ogra_> likely somewhere under /dev/block/foo/bar/by-name
<xnox> yeah found it.
<diwic> hmm, every time Nexus 4 shut down its screen, ssh stops working. I assume it's some autosuspend feature - any way to avoid that?
<diwic> just annoying having to press the power button all the time :-)
<xnox> ogra_: seeing loads of boot messages, and at init-bottom it gets stuck and reboots again. =/
<ogra_> diwic, use adb in parallel, that prevents suspend
<ogra_> xnox, can you pastebin the last_kmsg output ?
<xnox> ogra_: i was hoping to build something for raring / phablet-preview images. instead of saucy. as at least i know that
<webcommander> i tryed to run the script throught terminal but it just opened it
<ogra_> adb shell cat /proc/last_kmsg | pastebinit
<diwic> ogra_, thanks
<popey> webcommander: how did you try to run the script?
<ogra_> xnox, oh
<ogra_> xnox,, well, then using the flipped bootimg will indeed not work
<webcommander> ./add_apps.sh
<popey> webcommander: at that point (assuming your phone is connected via usb) it should connect and start doing stuff
<ogra_> xnox, but that also means that you have to do all debugging from android instead of ubuntu
<popey> can you paste the output from the terminal into http://paste.ubuntu.com and give me the url?
<xnox> ogra_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5780352/
<ogra_> xnox, looks good, i bet it would work with a flipped saucy image (at least to the point that you can adb into the ubuntu rootfs ... and debug the android container
<ogra_> )
<ogra_> unflipped raring is a different beast since that first boots you into android
<dholbach> .
<bzoltan> asac: with the backend project in the qtc you just hit a bug ... i fixed it. you can build the backend on the device but you need to fix a script like this https://code.launchpad.net/~bzoltan/ubuntu-qtcreator-plugins/fix_packaging/+merge/170314 on your env  in order to make it work
<xnox> ogra_: ok, let me look into installing flipped saucy (normal) and check if that works on my nexus7 and then try fiddling with it to use these .img files.
<asac> bzoltan: cool. when will this land?
<asac> so i can try the deb?
<ogra_> xnox, right
<bzoltan> asac:  tomorrow
<ogra_> the last flipped saucy will work on the n7 but be a bit noisy on the screen on boot
<asac> bzoltan: thx
<bzoltan> asac:  we do not have too many users for beta testing :)
<asac> bzoltan: can i just copy the file somewhere here locally?
<popey> webcommander: are you doing this on a mac running osx?
<bzoltan> asac: i need to make this c++ backend with QML app scenario smooth..
<bzoltan> asac:  sure
<webcommander> no partition
<tvoss> charles, mind if I note you down for my two action items? I put myself down there as a reminder mostly :)
<asac> odd that i cant navigate from the merge/diff view directly to the file
<popey> webcommander: eh?
<webcommander> i have two systems on my hard drive
<popey> webcommander: and you're running ubuntu now?
<charles> tvoss: the define & implement TODO items? sounds good
<webcommander> yeah
<tvoss> charles, exactly, great and thx :)
<webcommander> i did it . i just added bash infront of the location of the script
<webcommander> thanks
<webcommander> bye guys
<popey> heh
<nik90> hi popey :)
<popey> hello!
<popey> So my wishlist item is that when I flash the device, i want data to be saved as well as my home
<popey> e.g. I install vnstat to keep an eye on network usage (we don't have capped plans in the UK so I need to keep an eye on data usage), and vnstat stores its data in /var/lib/vnstat
<popey> which gets lost every time I flash the device, which is annoying
<ogra_> xnox, btw, you might want to take over this blueprint ... https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/foundations-1305-android-builds-revisited
<xnox> ogra_: nah, doko is still on the hook to deliver all of this ;-)
<ogra_> oh ? he does the android packaging now ?
<davmor2> popey: couldn't you just get everything to write to home and then symlink to their correct places and kill 2 birds so to speak
<xnox> ogra_: no, just bionic/toolchain
<ogra_> well, the spec is for the whole of the android packaging ... iirc doko only had two WIs
<asac> dobey: can you update your WI in https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/foundations-1305-android-builds-revisited ?
<asac> err
<popey> davmor2: the symlinks would need recreating every time I flash, so whatever it still needs manual intervention
<popey> which I don't want
<jaywink> popey, made a little post-flash script where you could hdd the vnstat stuff and just do it after a flash to reinstall stuff https://github.com/jaywink/ubuntu-post-install/blob/master/ubuntu-touch-post-flash-script.sh
<xnox> ogra_: right, I see. Yeah, i guess i'll be uploading/preparing/landing that android.dsc
<asac> dobey: ignore
<davmor2> popey: but you would at least retain your data, it might be a good temporary work around maybe at least
<popey> hmmmmm
<popey> yeah, jaywink i have a post-install script, just rather not have to fiddle about ☻
<jaywink> popey, aight :)
<popey> and this is one use case, what about the others
<popey> where other people might have some other database somewhere (they shouldn't of course, but may)
<jaywink> so annoyed that my N9 broke, so I have to use my Nexus phone as my primary phone now and cannot see how ubuntu touch develops any more for a while :(
<davmor2> popey: is there an adb pull to get info off the system?  if so you could write a small script that pulls all the data you want to keep that isn't in home, flash the device and then push the data back again post flash?
<davmor2> jaywink: ubuntu touch has phone/sms/terminal/browser/wifi/3g what more could you need ;)
<netcurli> popey: I have a new version of https://launchpad.net/akari that you could put in the collection ppa
<popey> netcurli: sure thing!
<popey> davmor2: yes, that's what I have now, but it's messy
<davmor2> popey: :(
<chris123> good morning.  i am trying to ssh into the phablet (nexus4) with the latest build, and the password "phablet" isnt working, was this changed?
<popey> chris123: not that I'm aware of
<chris123> i think i forgot to adb in..... i bet i am using my local IP address
<popey> :D
<chris123> id10t error
<popey> PICNIC error
<popey> Problem In Chair, Not In Computer. :D
<chris123> ya, good ol PICNIC
<chris123> thanks popey.  take it easy
<awafaa> silly question, but where are the bluetooth settings hiding? or are they not enabled yet?
<seanfell> I was wondering how can I move a file to the ubuntu touch phone. I am using 13.04 on my desktop.
<stgraber> ogra_: well, if we did that the only change would be that tmpmnt would be called data, which would just make it a bit more confusing...
<awafaa> seanfell: using 'adb push $FILE /data/ubuntu/$DIRECTORY' works for me
<stgraber> ogra_: note that I'm using --move instead of --bind so that should fix most issues the previous implementation had
<awafaa> or pulling from the phone via http/ftp etc :)
<ogra_> stgraber, why, if we move mount it to be /data afterwards too that matches
<xnox> ogra_: yeah, I booted into saucy-flipped on grouper.
<xnox> ogra_: now trying to work out, how to replace android there, with the one i built.
<ogra_> xnox, well, you can just use the system.img from your out dir and flash it with fastboot to the system partition
<ogra_> (in bootloader mode indeed)
<stgraber> ogra_: well, I'm just not sure why "mkdir /tmpmnt ; mount /tmpmnt ; mount $rootmnt; mount --move /tmpmnt $rootmnt/data" is worse than "mkdir /data ; mount /data ; mount $rootmnt; mount --move /data $rootmnt/data"
<stgraber> ogra_: I mean, we're just talking about a directory name that exists only for a fraction of a second in a ramfs
<ogra_> well, it appeared cleaner to me to give it the right name from the beginning
<ogra_> i actually didnt plan to keep tmpmnt ... though if you think it makes sense we can indeed keep it
<xnox> ogra_: full screen of powering on/off wifi =( so doesn't work.
<ogra_> what exactly doesnt work ?
<xnox> ogra_: does not complete booting.
<stgraber> ogra_: as we don't actually do anything with it other than move mount it, I think it's fine. I'd agree with you if we were writing data to it or calling other commands using it before the move mount. The advantage I see of tmpmnt is that it's a name that's less likely to ever be used by initramfs-tools (or an initramfs-tools script)
<stgraber> ogra_: data is a bit too generic so you can't exclude that at some point some initramfs-tools will want to ship data and will create a /data for that
<ogra_> stgraber, heh, ok. lets keep it then ... just feels a bit like a wart
<ogra_> xnox, you should be able to adb in
<xnox> ogra_: correct. whell lxc-info is running, despite /var/log/lxc/android.log being a read-only file system.
<ogra_> xnox, and then examine the lxc-android-config upstart log etc
<ogra_> /var/log/lxc/android.log ?
<ogra_> what would that be
<ogra_> we dont produce a log with that name
<ayr_ton> One noob question: I have terminal-app and friends-app installed by apt-get install from default saucy repo, but these apps doesn't appear in apps list from unity. Theres something special thing to do for have these apps working?
<ayr_ton> (I'm using Ubuntu Touch in Galaxy Nexus)
<ogra_> ayr_ton, the shell deosnt dynamically add icons yet ... go to the apps list, tap the looking glass and search for "term"  it should show up then
<ayr_ton> ogra_: Interesting. Let me see...
<ayr_ton> ogra_: Amazing. It works. Thanks for the relevant information :)
<lool> cyphermox: hey, I've updated to the switched root images (might be unrelated) and I've noticed that touch on N7 doens't renew DHCP leases
<ayr_ton> Last noob question: At friends app, it says: "No online accounts configured, you can add one in System Settings". A quick search on google and I don`t figure out how to add accounts.
<lool> cyphermox: what happens is that it does a DHCPDISCOVER, then my DHCP server pings the IP address previously assigned to this MAC address, sees it responds, allocates a new address, and then the device DHCPREQUESTs the new address
<lool> this happens when the lease expires on the device
<lool> cyphermox: but I don't have this issue with other Ubuntu installs here, so seems like a config option which isn't set right?
<cyphermox> Well maybe yeah but I don't see why it would be any different than usual
<cyphermox> I'll look, I can reflash my n7.
<lool> cyphermox: thanks; I've worked around this locally by setting ping-check to false on my dhcp server in the mean time
<lool> (the default is ping-check true)
<cyphermox> I have a portable router with me I can make the lease time very short
<cyphermox> Oh wait... You mean isc-dhcp server? Perhaps that's what's slightly broken for some reason?
<lool> cyphermox: as I said, it works fine with other Ubuntu installs
<lool> cyphermox: Yes, isc-dhcp-server; what's wrong with it?  isn't it the recommended DHCP server?
<cyphermox> Yes
<cyphermox> But we've had similar issues in the past
<cyphermox> Honestly I can't think of any reason aside some kernel change that could cause dhcp to not work just on the n7... None of that dhclient, NM or whatever code changed recently, or has a delta from desktop anyway
<lool> cyphermox: exactly; I was thinking some NM config or so isn't picked up
<ogra_> lool, we have two concurring wpa_supplicants
<lool> cyphermox: I would expect a DHCPREQUEST with the old address to renew the lease instead of a DISCOVER
<lool> it seems to be client side
<ogra_> iirc awe wanted to have a meeting about that
<lool> ogra_: that's bad; shouldn't affect DHCP leases though?
<ogra_> we need to get rid of one (preferably the ubuntu one) and have NM talk to the android one i guess
<AskUbuntu> How to add accounts to friends-app in Ubuntu Touch? | http://askubuntu.com/q/310172
<awe> ogra_, what do you mean we have two concurring supplicants?
<ogra_> awe, one inside the container and one outside
<ogra_> you mentioned yesterday that this is a prob
 * awe thinks someone goofed then...
<awe> we shouldn't
<cyphermox> I don't expect these to be an issue so much though
<awe> we're not starting *any* wpa_supplicants on the Android side in the non-flipped model
<lool> ogra_: at the moment I see only one running wpa process here
<cyphermox> The android one wouldn't have configuration, the Ubuntu one would be the only one visible to nm in dbus
<ogra_> awe, right, we should not have one on the ubuntu side since the one on the adnroiud side handles the HW (which we cant from ubuntu)
<awe> A stock Android/CM actually starts two supplicants, one for base Wi-Fi, and one for P2P
<awe> ogra_, wrong
<awe> Ubuntu controls the entire network stack
<ogra_> wrong ?
<awe> other then the driver
<ogra_> but not the firmware
<awe> we use Ubuntu's userspace networking stack
<awe> for Wi-Fi
<ogra_> which is usually loaded by wpa_supplicant in android from an init.rc entry
<awe> 3g is a different story due to RILD
<awe> no
<awe> not in our images
<awe> ogra_, since day 1, touch has used Ubuntu's wpa_supplicant & NM
<ogra_> well, i clearly see two  wpa entries being executed when the android container starts
<ogra_> one for wlan one for p2p
<cyphermox> ogra_: driver is fine on current images
<awe> then a) we either have a bug in our images or b) you have a bug in your flipped container model
<ogra_> awe, how do we prevent the init.rc services from being executed ?
<awe> we patch it?
<awe> rsalveti, ^^
<ogra_> not on phablet.ubuntu.com
<cyphermox> ogra_: file a bug, assign it to me?
<ogra_> init.rc definitely has the wpa entries
<ogra_> and we wouldnt get the right firmware from ubuntu
<awe> wpa_supplicant doesn't load the fw
<cyphermox> Though again, the running wpa in the container wouldn't do anything that I know
<ogra_> well, if it isnt an issue we can indeed keep it
<awe> cyphermox, running wpa_supplicants in the container would be bad
<cyphermox> Why?
<awe> because it does all kind of driver config
<cyphermox> Without being configured they shouldn't do anything at all
<awe> it's similar to our udev vs. ueventd problem
<awe> cyphermox, they are configured, that's the problem
<awe> ogra_, just checked my mako, and it definitely is *not* running wpa_supplicant in the container
<ogra_> yeah, you seeem to be right, i dont know why i saw three of them running the last days on my maguro
<awe> I also checked the init*rc scripts, and it seems I see at least one property which sets wpa_supplicant to stopped
<cyphermox> How so? How can the android side supplicant have any meaningful config?
<ogra_> there is definitely only one now
<awe> cyphermox, because that's how Android works
<cyphermox> That makes no sense
<awe> the init.rc file inclues all of the device and service config
<cyphermox> Please, file bugs we can tackle each issue one at a time
<awe> cyphermox, it does... you need to think about how a manufacturer configures a device
<awe> cyphermox, there's no bug file here
<lool> win 128
<lool> Ups
<cyphermox> Awe: you're misunderstanding, the android supplicant can't possibly have a network block.
<awe> cyphermox, that said... ogra_ may have a bug in his flipped container model
<cyphermox> Please, file bugs for such things so we can understand what is going on
<ogra_> that might be udev related though, not NM or wpa_supplicant
<awe> cyphermox, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5780551/
<ogra_> awe, you chopped off the intresting parts where it loads the firmware from /data :)
<xnox> the ubuntu logo is upside down on saucy ubuntu-touch images =(
<ogra_> ??
<ogra_> which ubuntu logo
<xnox> ogra_: the launch home screen button, in the launcher on the left edge.
<ogra_> how can that be upside down ?
<ogra_> its a triangle
<awe> cyphermox, I was merely commenting that we shouldn't be running wpa_supplicant both inside & outside the container.  That's brain damaged, and thankfully not happening in our current images
<cyphermox> awe: I wholeheartedly agree.
<awe> cyphermox, if it's happening in the flipped images, then we have a bug in our flipped logic
<xnox> ogra_: well, instead of the dot on the left/center, the dot is on the right/center, thus it's mirrored.
<awe> which is what I've been testing for the past day or so
<ogra_> xnox, ah !
<ogra_> yeah, same here
<xnox>  /o\
<cyphermox> However, I'm saying even if we did, it's not a critical, world ending issue
<awe> if it were any airplane, I wouldn't fly on it
<ogra_> awe, cyphermox yeah, sorry for spreading confusion
<awe> s/any/an/
<awe> ogra_, np
<awe> makes for a little excitement first thing in the morning for me
<awe> ;D
<awe> ogra_, are we running a custom kernel in your flipped images?
<ogra_> yeah, you dont boil in your own sweat there :P ... i dont need raised temperature :P
<awe> well...I can't seem to reproduce that problem again either
<awe> ( ie. the maguro getting super-hot )
<ogra_> awe, on grouper we had to enable HW_CONSOLE (and what the pulls in) ... all other kernels are the same as before the flip
<awe> ogra_, reall???  hmmm
<ogra_> s/what the/what that/
 * awe wonders if the killswitch failure for enable/disable Wi-Fi is caused by NM trying operate the killswitch within a container
<ogra_> tegra sadly doesnt offer a /dev/console without that ... makes upstart unhappy ... the other arches just set /dev/console to the ram console proper
<awe> cyphermox, enable/disable Wi-Fi works in the flipped container model
<awe> which is weird
<awe> cause off works from inside the container, but on fails...
<awe> cyphermox, I'll give it a try with mako next
<cyphermox> Heh
<cyphermox> OK, let me know
<cyphermox> I was just playing with the kikkswitxh too, but my patch isn't ready yet
<cyphermox> Err, killswitch
<ogra_> does rfkill work through /dev or through sysfs ?
<awe> ogra_, question for you... with the manual instructions.. you first autodeploy the dev-specific <armel> zip, then it says to reboot... but how do you do so when the device now is 1/2 flipped, 1/2 unflipped?
<ogra_> note that all things you do through dev *can* be buggy in the flipped model
<ogra_> we dont have all possible udev rules and device permissions set right yet
<ogra_> awe, with a hard reset after it deployed the image (holding down power long enouogh)
<xnox> ogra_: flashing my system.img, results in infinite boot messages "Powering on wifi" / "Powering off wifi" & the ubuntu rootfs ('/') gets mounted read-only for some reason. Stopping the container, remounting rootfs as rw, restarting the container results in "adb" connection being dropped and rootfs is read-only again =(
<awe> sure, but if off works, then on should too
<awe> ogra_, ack
<ogra_> xnox, thats bad, do you have a properly populated fstab ?
<awe> ogra_, hmmmm... I had to pull the battery on maguro
<awe> ogra_, hopefully long press works for mako...
<ogra_> awe, there is surely a way to do it with sideload or through the "install zips from sdcard" recovery entry
<awe> ogra_, sure... I was just following the directions we told everyone else to follow.  ;)
<ogra_> it is important that the armel image is in place before the generic armhf one though, since we need to copy the ramdisk from /system/boot/
<ogra_> well, i know sergiusens  is working on making phablet-flash work with flipped
<awe> if need be, I know how to use "install zip from sdcard...".  ;/
<ogra_> should only be until next week that you need the manual flash
<awe> again, just pointing out that the instructions on the wiki are lacking...
<ogra_> its a wiki, feel free to improve :)
<awe> immutable page dude... no time for red tape today
<awe> especially if I want to finish my flipped testing
<ogra_> xnox, there needs to be a /dev/root entry with 0 0 for the fsck options ... so mountall doesnt attempt an fsck
<awe> ogra_, it's noted in my notes which I'll share with you later today
<ogra_> ok
<ogra_> xnox, else it will remount readonly all the time
<xnox> ogra_: right, i have that. it works fine with /stock/ flipped saucy, it's just my system.img and starting android container that screws everything up.
<ogra_> thats weird
<ogra_> it shouldnt have any influence outside the container
<ogra_> but i think it means your build wasnt successfull ...
<xnox> .... and there is ramdisk missmatch?!
<jdstrand> curious, why isn't /proc mounted in the unflipped images? will it be in the flipped ones (I assume so)?
<ogra_> xnox, is there ?
<ogra_> jdstrand, it is mounted, it just doesnt look that way :)
<ogra_> and yes, we have /proc mounted in flipped
<xnox> ogra_: well if fastboot flash system, does that also provide updated /boot/android-ramdisk.img?
<jdstrand> ogra_: ok, thanks
<ogra_> jdstrand, if ubuntu_chroot init is called there is a /proc mount happening, ubuntu_chroot shell doesnt get you into the stage with a mounted proc though
<jdstrand> ah, that makes sense
<ogra_> in flipped we just use lxc ... behaves like any other lxc container with one exception (you cant use lxc-console since there are no gettys)
<awe> jdstrand, "ubuntu_chroot shell" just does a chroot to /data/ubuntu
<awe> jdstrand, whereas "ubuntu_chroot init" actually issues a clone() then a chroot()
<dman_> how do i change the theme on my nexus 4 running ubuntu touch
<stgraber> ogra_: hey, do you have working display on today's grouper container-flipped image?
<stgraber> ogra_: I just flashed mine with my loop-mounted script, everything boots fine, I have SF running and unity8 running but the screen remains black
<ogra_> stgraber, there is no "todays" image
<ogra_> it is still the same as yesterday
<stgraber> ogra_: sure, whatever is current on cdimage ;)
<ogra_> well, yesterdays worked
<ogra_> or current that is
<stgraber> ogra_: ah, I have a bunch of tty related oops in dmesg
<ogra_> oh ?
<ogra_> thats weird
<ogra_> i have it in my hand running here
<ogra_> there were fbdev issues but they shouldnt be related
<stgraber> ogra_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5780825/
<stgraber> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# uname -a
<stgraber> Linux ubuntu-phablet 3.1.10-5-grouper #13-Ubuntu SMP PREEMPT Mon Jun 17 19:34:48 UTC 2013 armv7l armv7l armv7l GNU/Linux
<stgraber> does that match yours?
<popey> ogra_: do we have a script for flipped images?
<popey> or is it still "get it from this special place and manually install"?
<ogra_> popey, i think rsalveti has some secret sauce
<popey> ʘ‿ಠ
<ogra_> stgraber, no, because i run a locally fixed fbdev atm
<rsalveti> yeah, just a sec
<ogra_> stgraber, did you have scrolling text on boot ?
 * popey pictures rsalveti with http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002L639UY
<rsalveti> popey: http://people.canonical.com/~rsalveti/phablet/phablet-tools_0.14daily13.06.15-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<rsalveti> popey: then phablet-flash --flipped
<rsalveti> popey: lol
<ogra_> heh
<rsalveti> popey: this will land later today, so it's safe to manually install it for now
<popey> great!
<stgraber> ogra_: don't think so, let me reboot to check
<ogra_> stgraber, that image should have fbdev running and actually do a plain ugly white on black test boot
<ogra_> s/test/text/
<ogra_> stgraber, also, did you try it "un-looped" ?
<ogra_> i'm pretty sure just flipped works
<stgraber> ogra_: wtf, rebooted and now it works...
<ogra_> heh
<stgraber> ogra_: and yeah, I've got scrolling text at boot time
<ogra_> comical rays
<ogra_> :)
<stgraber> ok, so my script works fine with mako and grouper then
<ogra_> good
<stgraber> ogra_: hmm, can't seem to run applications though, they all give me a white screen... don't have that issue on mako
<stgraber> on the other hand, I've got working wireless on grouper!
<ogra_> stgraber, known bug
<ogra_> apps work one out of 5 boots
<ogra_> ricmm is on it iirc
<stgraber> great, so not my fault ;)
<ogra_> nah, just do a few reboots ... start the calculator after each one ... one will work
<ogra_> ... keep it running ... never reboot ...
<ogra_> its a tablet, you dont reboot these :P
<stgraber> ogra_: yeah and considering how slow USB transfers are to it, I'm not likely to reflash it every 5min as I'm doing with my N4
<ogra_> it is slower than mako ?
<stgraber> around 20x slower, yes
 * ogra_ wonders why, they are both USB 2.0 
<ogra_> might be that there is an adb setting we could set to make it faster
<stgraber> ah no, just ~8x slower apparently
<ogra_> s/adb/g_android/
<stgraber> 1329kB/s for grouper vs ~10000kB/s for mako
<ogra_> wow
<ogra_> i dont see anything that could be speed related in /sys/class/android_usb/android0/
<ogra_> probably the init.rc has something
<stgraber> got working apps! (took just 2 reboots)
 * popey replaces ogra_ with the Known_bug_bot
<ogra_> heh
<web_commander> how o
<web_commander> how do i make ubuntu touch blue
<ogra_> you get a funnel and a buket full of blue pixels ... then find the hole to fill them in
<ogra_> (i dont think you can yet)
<web_commander> can you change the theme on ubuntu touch?
<cgomezmendez> somebody knows is x11 will be ported?
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> there will be XMir at some point for the desktops though ... but not sure that this will be much usable on touch
<cgomezmendez> i see,thanks by the info
<cyphermox> so where do I get the flipped saucy images again?
<cyphermox> for mako
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~rsalveti/phablet/phablet-tools_0.14daily13.06.15-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<ogra_> use phablet-flash --flipped
<ogra_> cyphermox, ^^^
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> why don't we have the flipped ones by default like last week or so anymore?
<cyphermox> oh, nevermind
<cyphermox> it's actually my process that changed >.<
<ogra_> we never had the flipped ones by default
<ogra_> we are planning the switch for next week
<cgomezmendez> what is a flipped image?
<popey> cgomezmendez: android in a container on top of ubuntu, instead of (the current) ubuntu in a container on top of android
<popey> (put simply) (and probably inaccurately)
<ogra_> no, perfect :)
<popey> yay, ubuntu logo in recovery console, like that
<popey> strange that i have a different logo in recovery on nexus 7 and nexus 4
<cgomezmendez> ah ok
<Minste> how can I setup an online account? when I type uoa-create facebook and my username I get this error: Traceback (most recent call last):
<Minste>   File "/usr/bin/account-console", line 214, in login_process_cb
<Minste>     print >> sys.stderr, 'Got authentication error:', error.message
<Minste> TypeError: unsupported operand type(s) for >>: 'builtin_function_or_method' and '_io.TextIOWrapper'
<Minste> /usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/gi/types.py:113: Warning: g_variant_unref: assertion 'value != NULL' failed
<Minste>   return info.invoke(*args, **kwargs)
<ricmm> stgraber: that issue will disappear when the new notifications land
<ricmm> I thought they had landed yesterday, I guess I was wrong
<morphis> awe: ping
<awe> morphis, pong
<awe> ( I ponged yesterday, but never heard back from you? )
<morphis> awe: hm then I didn't saw the pong or znc swallowed
<awe> np
<awe> whatsup?
<morphis> awe: just wanted to ask if you need help with any particular ofono work
<morphis> will have time to do some work
<morphis> and before  I start with anything I thought it's better to talk with you first
<awe> sure
<awe> and thanks
<morphis> I saw the telephony blueprint
<awe> I'm going to be reviewing the blueprint work items this afternoon...
<morphis> ok
<awe> let me give it some thought & discuss with rsalveti, and maybe figure some work you could take on
<morphis> fine for me, I am able to take every of those things but need to see it stays in time for me
<awe> OK, I'll email you and/or ping you on IRC tomorrow, if that's OK with you
<morphis> awe: fine for me
<awe> great
<awe> I appreciate the offer of help too
<morphis> :)
<morphis> awe: btw. do you have plans to merge the rilmodem stuff upstream?
<awe> morphis, if upstream will take it, definitely...  haven't had that discussion yet though.
<morphis> ok
<morphis> as I saw some point about moving the rilmodem out of the ofono source tree
<awe> been more concerned with getting stuff working, moving to saucy, testing flippped
<awe> yes, we discussed that, but I think we want to have the upstream conversation first, before making such a change
<morphis> ok
<morphis> would prefer that too
<awe> prefer not splitting the code out?
<Jetrix> Cristian andas por aqui
<Jetrix> Hello my friends
<morphis> awe: yes, and merging the rilmodem code upstream
<morphis> as it's something more than just ubuntu profitates from
<awe> morphis, ack
<ZDmitry> mhall119, ping
<jdstrand> awe: thanks
<mhall119> ZDmitry: pong
<krabador> rsalveti, are you here?
<ZDmitry> mhall119, I have done some autopilot test. Can You look at MP? https://code.launchpad.net/~hiroshidi/ubuntu-terminal-app/autopilot-tests-panels/+merge/170388
<mhall119> balloons: can you look at ^^
<balloons> ZDmitry, :-) Sure thing
<ZDmitry> balloons, thanks
<mhall119> balloons: I added you to the team, so you can approve MPs for any of the core apps now
<balloons> mhall119, ohh.. nice
<cyphermox> back later, going to get lunch
<micha33-eE3l> when i type adb root, i get adbd cannot run as root in production builds. Does this mean my device is not rooted?
<micha33-eE3l> I've been triyng to install by following wiki...touch but get an error after phablet-flahs -b. Can anybody please help me?
<balloons> ZDmitry, did you see the ubuntusdk emulator I was trying to encourage folks to adopt?
<micha33-eE3l> Is it posible to just ad the ubuntuphone image to the device and istall it in recovery mode by apply update from ADB?
<balloons> ZDmitry, it's sitting in my +junk for now, but very useful: lp:~nskaggs/+junk/ubuntusdk_autopilot_emulator
<balloons> micha33-eE3l, there is a manual method for installation
<ZDmitry> balloons, thanks.
<balloons> it looks like you have some of those ideas in your main_window class
<balloons> micha33-eE3l, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install#Manual_Installation
<balloons> ZDmitry, are you going to be in channel for a bit? I'll just comment directly on the merge, but feel free to ping
<ZDmitry> balloons, I'll be here
<balloons> hmm.. I'm wondering if things are still broken on the desktop..
<ZDmitry> balloons, which ones?
<balloons> ZDmitry, I need org.kde.konsole.. which package is that?
<ZDmitry> balloons, that is qtdeclarative5-konsole-qml-plugin
<balloons> ZDmitry, so will terminal run on the desktop?
<balloons> I was thinking it didn't at the moment
<ZDmitry> balloons, but it's strange. If you installed with apt-get then you should already had qtdeclarative5-konsole-qml-plugin
<balloons> ZDmitry, yea, I just pulled the branch. I suppose I should install from the ppa, heh
<balloons> yes, ok so it doesn't seem to work on my saucy desktop.. brb
<ZDmitry> balloons, at Core App PPA there are versions for raring and saucy, so everything should work
<balloons> ZDmitry, yes, it was opengl errors as a result of some driver testing I was doing. I reverted and all is well again
<balloons> ok, back to the review :-)
<ZDmitry> balloons, good
<mhall119> kenvandine: why is the header font on system-settings and friends lighter than other apps?
<kenvandine> mhall119, no idea
<kenvandine> it's intentional
<kenvandine> sorry
<kenvandine> not intentional :)
<mhall119> it's intentionally light, or intentionally different?
<mhall119> oh
<mhall119> man, you've got me all kinds of confused :P
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> so my guess is all the other apps are doing something different
<kenvandine> i just set the title
 * kenvandine looks at phone-app
<kenvandine> oh
<kenvandine> could it be PageStack vs. Tabs ?
<kenvandine> mhall119, must be
<kenvandine> mhall119, indeed... that must be it
<kenvandine> please file a toolkit bug
<kenvandine> mhall119, confirmed
<kenvandine> the style is different between Tabs and PageStack
<mhall119> kenvandine: by design or no?
<micha33-eE3l> trying to install manually. Device is MAGURO but what image file to use? armel, boot, phablet, system?
<micha33-eE3l> armel
<kenvandine> mhall119, i doubt by design
<kenvandine> probably just a bug
<mhall119> ok
<kenvandine> it looks terrible... inconsistent
<kenvandine> i never noticed... but now that you pointed it out, it is very annoying
<cgomezmendez> what's the password for root user?
<cgomezmendez> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes#AdbAccess the wiki doesn't say
<ZDmitry> cgomezmendez, password is the same as user name: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes#User_Accounts
<balloons> ZDmitry, so everything looks good, it's a nice base test. If you can just modify it to use the emulator we should merge it
<ZDmitry> balloons, ok, I'll replace current emu with ubuntusdk emu.
<balloons> ZDmitry, basically just the non-custom stuff should go in there.. you can keep the main_window.py file and functions specific to your app :-)
<balloons> in other words, you can have more than one emulator.. if you need an example let me know
<ZDmitry> balloons, of course
<dixeflatline> anyone be able to help with my N4 with GSM data?
<mhall119> kenvandine: aquarius: my daughter *loves* to play dropping letters
<kenvandine> i don't think my kids have tried it yet
<aquarius> mhall119, cool. I am pleased :)
<kenvandine> i should have then do that
<mhall119> even without sound on the N7
<kenvandine> they always play plonk when they use my n7
<aquarius> mhall119, it's a good training tool for someone learning vocabulary
<aquarius> and just fun for everyone else ;)
<mhall119> aquarius: only complaint, the green word box at the top makes it easy to hit the unity panel and bring up the settings overlay
<aquarius> mhall119, hrm.
<aquarius> that is a good complaint.
<kenvandine> indeed
<aquarius> not entirely sure how you solve it :)
<mhall119> especially in the panic of almost losing
<mhall119> :)
<kenvandine> padding or a header
<aquarius> then you've got this random gap at the top
<kenvandine> agreed
<kenvandine> not ideal for sure
<aquarius> and I have to say that this is not a problem specific to DL. Any app which puts a thing at the top of its window has this problem.
<kenvandine> i have a similar complaint with plonk
<aquarius> Might be worth asking design about that.
<aquarius> because it's a general problem.
<kenvandine> it is very easy to hit the edge of the screen
<mhall119> yeah, I suppose you could make it go full screen and cover the panel
<kenvandine> causing an edge swipe
<mhall119> yeah, that too
<aquarius> Perhaps the solution is a bit of tweaking around edge swipe and edge press sensitivity.
<mhall119> edge-swipe-detection can be made smarter
<kenvandine> yeah, like perhaps if you swipe off and back again
<aquarius> DL could indeed be fullscreen, and that might help.
<kenvandine> it doesn't trigger
<micha33-eE3l> I've been following wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install#Manual_Installation and everything goes smooth untill After the final reboot the device DOESN'T boot into the Ubuntu Touch UI. Any ideas?
<aquarius> Doesn't help anyone else with the problem, but, hey ho :)
<mhall119> kenvandine: would be hard to tell, unless you stored some old swipe data
<kenvandine> yeah, not sure what else to do
<mhall119> because once you go off screen, it's a new event when you come back on
<kenvandine> micha33-eE3l, sorry, not really... i've mostly just used phablet-flash
<kenvandine> which magically works
<dixeflatline> I have used TWRP and flashed the dailys
<dixeflatline> no problems
<aquarius> ya. srsly, this is a design question, dudes. It is possible that design will say "the answer here is: don't put pressable stuff at the top of your window", in which case that's info that devs need to know, or they may say "yes, we need to tweak things in the following way, because we want people to be able to have pressable stuff at the top of the window"...
<dixeflatline> though i need assistances with GSM data
<micha33-eE3l> i have been triyng phablet-flash a few days now but that doesn't work for me either
<dixeflatline> whats your error?
<dixeflatline> does adb see your device?
<micha33-eE3l> Error while executing fastboot flash system /home/michael/Hentede filer/phablet-flash/saucy-17/saucy-preinstalled-system-armel+maguro.img Make sure the device is connected and viewable by running 'adb devices'Ensure you have a root device, one which running 'adb root' does not return an error
<micha33-eE3l> yes
<micha33-eE3l> but the device auto restarts at the end of phablet-flash
<dixeflatline> close your terminal and run:
<dixeflatline> sudo -s
<dixeflatline> adb kill-server
<dixeflatline> adb start-server
<dixeflatline> adb devices
<dixeflatline> make sure its online
<dixeflatline> and try it again
<dixeflatline> that solved my issue.  last time i used phablet-flash
<netcurli> I have run into problems with the sensitive edges especially on websites in the browser on the phone and this is something which cannot be covered really by design guidelines
<micha33-eE3l> thank you very much :-)
<dixeflatline> you can also use your custom recovery and download the 2 .zip files you need and flash that way
<micha33-eE3l> i'll try
<micha33-eE3l> is there a guide for that? just in case
<dixeflatline> hmmm no?  not sure.  i just looked at a python script and saw which flash 1st 2nd
<dixeflatline> and skipped the ubuntu touch recovery
<micha33-eE3l> and the 2 .zip files are the ones from the manual installation? saucy-preinstalled-armel+maguro.zip  and saucy-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip
<dixeflatline> yeah
<dixeflatline> do device file first
<F41L> Curious, I haven't checked with the ubuntu touch project in a while. Is the desktop docking mode available now?
<ogra_> F41L, thats a 14.04 feature ... wont happen yet
<F41L> argh
<F41L> thanks :3
<ogra_> we need a stable system before adding fancy features
<dixeflatline> lol
<ogra_> 13.10 is stable system wime :)
<micha33-eE3l> device file? is that the one named ...armel?
<ogra_> *time
<dixeflatline> saucy-preinstalled-armel+maguro.zip
<micha33-eE3l> thanx :-)
<dixeflatline> yeah
<dixeflatline> thats mid october right?
<awe> pwd
<awe> !#@
<jdstrand> ricmm: hey, so talked to jjohansen
<jdstrand> ricmm: I forgot there were 4 different kernel versions to backport
<jdstrand> they all have nexus in the name, so they must use only one kernel, right?
<jdstrand> anyhoo
<jdstrand> he is starting with the newest kernel (mako) and moving backwords
<jdstrand> ricmm: ^
<jdstrand> ricmm: manta, grouper, maguro come next
<jdstrand> ricmm: he hopes to have some done today (eg, mako) and is continuing to work on the others
<jdstrand> so this week is possible
<jdstrand> ricmm: as for aa2 vs aa3, aa2 is what's enabled now, but being that it is an upstream kernel, it lacks the Ubuntu compat patches, so it won't be as easy to use
<jdstrand> ricmm: but since we should have the aa3 backport pull requests from jj soon (which will have the compat patches), that shouldn't matter
<awe> ogra_, rsalveti, need help from one of you guys to restore my nexus to non-flipped
<rsalveti> awe: sure, 1 sec
<rsalveti> awe: install http://people.canonical.com/~rsalveti/phablet/phablet-tools_0.14daily13.06.15-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<rsalveti> then reboot into recovery
<rsalveti> adb shell
<rsalveti> reboot -f recovery
<rsalveti> then phablet-flash -d <device>
<awe> awesome
<rsalveti> next image should have a working 'adb reboot', then phablet-flash will be able to reboot the device automatically
<awe> that would very, very, nice!  ;D
<ZDmitry> balloons, ping
<balloons> ZDmitry, pong
<ZDmitry> balloons, I done with ubuntusdk integration. Look at it, please.
<balloons> sure thing.. just a sec
<balloons> ZDmitry, hmm.. I remember you having a popup.. I wonder if we can make click_popup_item a part of the sdk itself
<balloons> there's a function to set popupvalues.. I think we should be able to use that.. that would be the intent, heh
<balloons> let me see
<ZDmitry> balloons, yes, we have set_popup_value in ubuntusdk emu, but that's not work for me.
<balloons> hmm yes indeed.. I was hopping to get some more popup examples, so thank you ;-)
<balloons> I'm thinking about what we could do
<balloons> what you've done looks good
<mhall119> balloons: on http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/ can that include tests of things like audio playback and camera image capture?
<balloons> mhall119, what do you mean?
<mhall119> balloons: I see 100% pass rate on grouper, but it has missing functionality still
<balloons> mhall119, ohh I get it
<mhall119> I don't want it to show "everything's fine on grouper" when it doesn't have things like working audio and camera
<balloons> yes indeed those must not be part of the smoke testsuite
<mhall119> speaking of which, sergiusens ogra_ any idea when those will be working on grouper?
<ogra_> who, what ?
<ogra_> medai stuff on grouper ? no idea ... we should definitely fix it :)
<mhall119> yeah, we should
<mhall119> :)
<balloons> mhall119, the tests are here: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-test-case-dev/ubuntu-test-cases/touch
<balloons> I believe things like audio and camera depend on pitti getting movkdev support for it
<balloons> plars, ^^ ?
<balloons> plars, mhall119 is wondering if tests for audio and camera are on the radar for ubuntu-touch
<plars> balloons: there are already some camera tests for the app itself
<plars> balloons: and there are some lower level ones planned for things like camera, gps, etc
<plars> mhall119: ah, those are just smoke tests
<plars> mhall119: those are very new and as smoke tests, just cover very basic functionality
<mhall119> plars: I just want something that will show me 1) that they don't currently work on grouper and 2) will turn green to show me when they are working
<plars> those tests will be expanded on, of course. Next thing coming is the autopilot tests
<mhall119> so that things don't looke more complete than they are
<mhall119> ok, cool, I'll wait for that then
<mhall119> thanks plars
<balloons> as they say, soonTM
<balloons> ty plars :-)
<rsalveti> mhall119: send me a grouper, I can debug it then :-)
<ZDmitry> balloons, we can function from the main_window emu as click_action_popover_item to  ubuntusdk emu, since it aimed to work with ActionSelectionPopover.
<balloons> ZDmitry, indeed.. I'm playing with the popover code now
<balloons> from your perspective everything is good :-)
<ZDmitry> balloons, ok
<balloons> if I don't get it in a second, we'll merge anyway and you can refactor whenever we get support for it :-)
<ricmm> jdstrand: the most important ones are mako and maguro, we need those two in parallel
<ricmm> due to being phone ref
<jdstrand> ricmm: ack. maguro is last on the list for ease of backporting, so we won't have it today
<jdstrand> jjohansen: fyi:
<jdstrand> 15:16 < ricmm> jdstrand: the most important ones are mako and maguro, we need those two in parallel
<jdstrand> 15:16 < ricmm> due to being phone ref
<ricmm> right, need to bump maguro in prio then ;)
<ricmm> jjohansen: but all in all, great work and thanks for the effort
<ricmm> when you have adequate patches please ping rsalveti for review
<jdstrand> it will likely be closer to friday aiui
<jdstrand> but, yeah, we're on it (and by 'we' I mean jj :)
<jjohansen> ricmm: its not a matter of bumping maguro's priority. maguro is dependent on work done for grouper, as we are working backwards through changes made to the subsystem
<jjohansen> so working through the reverts for 3.1 have to come before I get to 3.0
<rsalveti> right, guess having it for mako would already be a great start
<ricmm> ok
<nik90> popey, mhall119: did any of you upgrade to saucy?
<mhall119> nik90: I have
<nik90> mhall119: how is your overall experience? I am kinda thinking about it but now sure..
<nik90> mhall119: raring has been awesome for me
<mhall119> nik90: so far so good, some weird graphic glitches sometimes
<mhall119> but digging the new smart scopes
<mhall119> everything app-dev related seems to work just fine
<nik90> mhall119: ah nice..I am might upgrade then
<balloons> ZDmitry, your approved. I'll look more into the popover for the next iteration of the emulator
<ZDmitry> balloons, thanks
<popey> nik90: personally, no. i dont plan on upgrading to saucy until release
<popey> _someone_ has to stay behind and defend the base
<dixeflatline> hey guys can i pick a brain for a min?
<popey> or something
<balloons> is the calendar app decs about?
 * popey points dixeflatline at mhall119, he has brains to spare
<mhall119> lies
<balloons> osomon?
<mhall119> dixeflatline: but I will answer questions if I can
<nik90> popey: :)
<balloons> I keep mixing my v's and c's today
<balloons> fat finger typing ftw
<dixeflatline> trying to get my TMobile GSM data working.  When I try and start the connection via nmcli con down id "TMobile"
<dixeflatline> I get this error:
<dixeflatline> ** (process:4664): WARNING **: Could not create object for /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/Settings/1: uid 32011 has no permission to perform this operation
<dixeflatline> ** (process:4664): WARNING **: handle_property_changed: failed to update property 'available-connections' of object type NMDeviceModem.
<dixeflatline> yet i have root:root to my TMobile file and chmod 600 it
<dixeflatline> in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/
<mhall119> dixeflatline: are you running the nmcli with sudo?
<dixeflatline> i did that aswell
<dixeflatline> as sudo i get:
<dixeflatline> Error: Unknown connection: TMobile.
<dixeflatline> like i said that connection is there.
<mhall119> this is beyond me, and I don't have a phone to test it on
<mhall119> can anybody else help dixeflatline ?
<Minste> dixeflatline: I had same issue. I got a tips to touch the file after chmod 600. then I had to restart network-manager before I was able to connect.
<dixeflatline> @minste i will try that now.
<aquarius> mhall119, are you an xbmc user?
<dixeflatline> i get the same error
<dixeflatline> i ran sudo touch /etc/xxx/xxxx/TMobile
<dixeflatline> then reset net-manager
<Minste> dixeflatline: Okay. then we didn't have the same issue :/
<dixeflatline> thanks for your input.  I will try a new file and generate a new uuid.
<Minste> why generate uuid? The only thing i do is make a mobile broadband connection on computer, push the file to phone. change permissions, touch the file, restart network-manager and connect...
<dixeflatline> generate i uuid via phone vs. desktop seems to a better idea to me
<dixeflatline> ill keep the uuid from network-manager.
<dixeflatline> ill be back in 10
<dixeflatline> thanks @Minste
<Minste> np :)
<mhall119> aquarius: nope
<aquarius> mhall119, ah, OK. I was planning to point someone with an Ubuntu device at the XBMC web interface(s) to see if they work in the browser. No native app needed ;)
<popey> aquarius: i am
<aquarius> popey, cool. What I did was install the wTouch xbmc extension. http://wiki.xbmc.org/index.php?title=Add-on:WTouch
<aquarius> popey, then you can set that to be the default thingy for the web interface in the xbmc settings
<popey> hmm, my xbmc machine seems borked
<aquarius> and then... just hit http://xbmcbox:8080/ in the browser and tadaaah you have a remote!
<aquarius> works quite well on iOS safari :)
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5781804/
<aquarius> it'd be interesting to see if it works in the ubuntu browser
<popey> oh nice
<popey> will try tomorrow, dont fancy fixing it tonight
<popey> now while I have ouya to play with ☻
<aquarius> yeah
<aquarius> it might be a nice thing to tell people who are all "I want xbmc"... to say "hey, this already works! use it" :)
<popey> ☻
<aquarius> also, web apps ftw. :)
<popey> lies
<bkerensa> I was wondering how Canonical is addressing the commercial distribution limitations of certain source and binary bits its using? (maybe no longer)?
<bkerensa> mhall119 suggest I ask here
<mhall119> bkerensa: it would help if you specific which bits exactly
<mhall119> if you know which ones were a concern for FFOS
<mhall119> that might be a concern for us too
<bkerensa> Any broadcom or qualcomm bits that are used in the radios that have licenses prohibiting commercial distribution or use
<dixeflatline> SWEET @Minste im getting a new error
<dixeflatline> Error: Timeout 90 sec expired.
<dixeflatline> my APN settings are just bummed lol
<dixeflatline> at least its trying to connect
<Minste> thumbs up :)
<dixeflatline> you put your phone number in there or username / pw in the file?
<krabador> can't i run ubuntu-terminal-app on ubuntu-touch?
<dixeflatline> yeah krabador
<dixeflatline> go to app screen and click on search and type terminal
<Minste> dixeflatline: it depends on your carrier. I'n Norway where I live, we dont have a username or password for our connections.
<popey> terminal app is probably the one I use the most! :D
<dixeflatline> Thanks Minste.  I will play with this file some more.
<krabador> dixeflatline, yeah!!!!
<krabador> great.
<krabador> some daily ago, on my i9100, "search" was fals
<krabador> false
<Minste> dixeflatline: check your APN settings from your carriers homepage to make sure you have the right setup for your connection. Or you could make a connection on your desktop, just to check differenses in th 2 files.
<dixeflatline> i just sudo nano "connection" and looking the APN setting now
<dixeflatline> thanks again
<netcurli> I have a problem with qtwebkit in qml, it is giving me segfaults: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5781869/ Does this look like an upstream bug and if so how do we get it filed there?
<toucher> hello, i am searching for a tutorial on how to dualboot my lg nexus 4
<toucher> there is one xda-developers regarding nexus 7 which working great
<toucher> now i'd like to do the same on the nexus 4 phone
<toucher> any recomendation?
<hal> hello
<Guest94051> ok lol
<Guest94051> so how far along is the mantaray builds, out of curiosity
<Guest94051> anyone awake
<dixeflatline> @Minste got connected
<dixeflatline> thanks brother, couldnt have done it without you
<dixeflatline> https://launchpad.net/~phablet-team/+archive/ppa is this repository for phablet or PC?
<n-iCe> is ubuntu phone finished for the nexus 4?
<n-iCe> All working? no more beta? not testing?
<dixeflatline> stable = 13.10
<dixeflatline> mid october
<n-iCe> Where can I download?
<n-iCe> the last image?
<dixeflatline> they are on saucy daily d/l now
<n-iCe> what?
<dixeflatline> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/current/
<dixeflatline> to install
<dixeflatline> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<n-iCe> all is working dixeflatline ?
<dixeflatline> @n-iCe No sir.  Its a dev preview.  I am getting mine to just about to a day to day state.
<n-iCe> ota update?
<dixeflatline> if you have a CDMA then you wont get 3g data
<dixeflatline> daily updates
<dixeflatline> like a rom nightly
<n-iCe> I see
<n-iCe> I use 3G yes
<n-iCe> what will I get then?
<dixeflatline> you on GSM or CDMA?
<n-iCe> CDMA
<dixeflatline> their is no cdma as of now
<n-iCe> so, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/current/ download the zip and just flash with the custom recovery? like every rom?
<dixeflatline> this will help you https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<n-iCe> what else is not working to you?
<dixeflatline> i can only use phone, text, and browse
<dixeflatline> no blue tooth or gps
<dixeflatline> stuff like that
<n-iCe> then why you use it, lol
<dixeflatline> cause its more fun to  dev then have other roms made for you
<dixeflatline> its a dev preview so these are things to expect and use to play/learn
<n-iCe> oh, are you a dev?
<n-iCe> you code?
<dixeflatline> i code, but not a dev
<n-iCe> do, they do the code and dev for you?
<n-iCe> do > so
<dixeflatline> no
<n-iCe> explain me, maybe I can help, and work on it
<dixeflatline> linux i know so i can contribute to the ubuntu touch
<dixeflatline> i gotta go.
<dixeflatline> see you tomorrow
<n-iCe> those install wiki are for nexus 7
<knrubar> what model of phone do you have?
<n-iCe> Nexus 4
<n-iCe> mako
<n-iCe> I downloaded all the files
<n-iCe> I have twrp
<knrubar> me too and the wiki directions worked for me.  are you running ubuntu for your pc OS?
<n-iCe> yes I do
<n-iCe> should I just flash saucy-preinstalled-armel+mako.zip ?
<knrubar> I used the phablet-flash -b  command and it downloads all the files needed and does the flashing
<knrubar> It's part of the phablet-tools package in Step 1
<knrubar> just a warning, be prepared for a less than smart, smart phone.  Mobile data requres command line to activate
<n-iCe> thanks
#ubuntu-touch 2013-06-20
<slangasek> ogra_: the new grouper kernel is beautiful, thanks :)
<mhall119> new kernel?  what goodies does it include?
<slangasek> mhall119: it fixes the console handling, so that with the flipped image we don't get scrolly kernel text
<slangasek> and we also don't get a reboot loop
<slangasek> :)
<slangasek> instead we get beautiful Ubuntu Touch
<mhall119> ah, I'm not using hte flipped image yet, so I didn't know about those problems
 * mhall119 goes back to wishing and hoping for camera and audio to work
<jordanl> anyone mind helping me out real quick?
<mhall119> jordanl: what's up?
<iLeoable> Hello
<dixeflatline> whats crackin
<iLeoable> Is there any way to install ubuntu-touch on HTC Thunderbolt running ICS?
<dixeflatline> hmm hold.  see if its been ported
<iLeoable> ok thanks
<dixeflatline> it doesnt look like its been ported yet
<iLeoable> awwww crap
<iLeoable> thanks though for checkinng!
<dholbach> good morning
<tvoss> Saviq, ping
<tvoss> dholbach, ping
<dholbach> tvoss, pong
<mardy> timp: hi! About bug 1189728
<ubot5> bug 1189728 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "[Page] Cannot scroll content if its height is less than page height" [High,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1189728
<mardy> timp: I don't understand what you write in your first paragraph; do you mean that I'm doing something wrong in my test case?
<AskUbuntu> Ubunut.Components module missing | http://askubuntu.com/q/310531
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Dump the Pump Day and happy World Refugee Day! :-)
<Laney> seb128: hey, where did the icons you got for the settings panels come from?
<Laney> appearance doesn't get one on the device atm
<seb128> Laney, design, but they are temporary ones, they didn't decide yet on whether they want monochrome or colored icons for the panels
<seb128> Laney, once they decide on that they will include them in the theme
<seb128> Laney, I fwded you the email and the zip, feel free to include the icon you need as a temporary solution, that's what Ken and I did, you also want to s/cccccc/808080 in the .svg to get the right color
<Laney> ah cool, there is a settings-backgrounds in there
<Laney> merci
<seb128> de rien
<Asad2005> I have restored original android for my nexus 4 as per the install wiki, can i use the same procedure to install other modified images like cyanogenmod?
<matt95> hello everyone, i'm trying to port the ubuntu touch preview on my HTC One X. the build ends fine without any error but my phone after installation it remains on the bootanimation.
<matt95> i think that there's something wrong with the kernel itself, do you have any auggestion?
<matt95> bobody?
<xnox> matt95: you read porting guide right?
<matt95> yes i followed everything :(
<matt95> but nothing seems to works
<xnox> Asad2005: once it's back to normal android, sure just read cyanogenmod instructions and install using their instructions.
<matt95> i flash the .zip file and its boot.img in fastboot
<matt95> that should be enough
<xnox> matt95: there seemed to be a port for HTC One X already....
<xnox> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<matt95> it is the old version
<matt95> and i wanted to made one by myself
<matt95> now even that man can't boot the hox, i've already contacted him
<matt95> with this new version i mean
<xnox> matt95: hmmm....... you'd still want to continue using the same htc one x kernel though.
<Asad2005> xnox: I mean since the nexus is unlocked (rooted), can i just unzip cyanogenmod image cd to it and flash
<xnox> Asad2005: no idea =) I've never run cyanogenmod. But if you are back to stock nexus4 normal way (whichever that is) to install cyanogenmod should work.
<matt95> i use the kernel that my machine puts out once everything is compiled, right?
<xnox> matt95: no, that will not work, ever =)
<xnox> matt95: try the old kernel from http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2171786 but with raring-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip
<xnox> and see if that boots.
<matt95> that's why then... so what kernel do i have to pick up? cause if i compile a normal cyanogenmod i do flash the boot.img that the machine gives me back and everything works just fine
<xnox> hm.
<matt95> i'll try thanks
<matt95> yeah but my question is, where did he get that kernel/boot.img? the cyanogenmod.zip file to be flashed is the one that he had taken from the out/target/htc/endeavoru
<matt95> so basically he's doing my same thing
<matt95> but with the latest repositories i think there's something wrong
<matt95> let's see, i'm rebooting
<matt95> as i though, it doesn't boot up...
<matt95> so the problem is with the saucy-preinstalled-phablet.armhf.zip
<xnox> matt95: don't use saucy-preinstall-phablet, that's still flaky.
<xnox> matt95: wait, it seems fixed now.
<matt95> ???
<xnox> matt95: are you using the one from here: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/current/
<matt95> ye exactly
<Asad2005> matt95: How did you flash the .zip file and its boot.img in fastboot ? can you please shed somelight
<Asad2005> I dont want to go to windows pc, i want to use ubuntu
<matt95> i've compiled the .zip file following the guide on the ubuntu porting site, i took the output file from the out/target/htc/endeavoru and flashed it in recovery, then i flashed the saucy-preinstalled.zip and then i rebooted to fastboot and flashed the boot.img(which is the kernel)...
<matt95> then i rebooted but nothing boots ups, it is stuck at the bootnaimation
<matt95> i'm using ubuntu too
<om26er> my screen rotation is not working on the latest image. What broke ?
<asac> hmm. wonder how we could automate screen rotation testing.
<timp> mardy: I'm checking bug 1189728. There is indeed something wrong. I thought I got it to work well yesterday, but not anymore..
<ubot5> bug 1189728 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "[Page] Cannot scroll content if its height is less than page height" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1189728
<timp> mardy: so I'm looking into it.
<mardy> timp: thanks!
<mardy> timp: indeed with the rectangle being all red, it wasn't easy to notice :-)
<ogra_> asac, a usb driven stepper motor, a pattern and a camera
<asac> yeah. i had this idea of the validation train... having device train drive through the office to roam wifi, go in cellar etc. :)
<asac> guess one could combine that concept :)
<ogra_> heh
<popey> asac / ogra_ you only really need to lay the device flat and lift one edge off the table to trigger rotation ☻
<ogra_> that only works for mako though
<ogra_> for grouper you would need to oil the table :P
<asac> :)
<ogra_> no, but seriously, if you want to test the full stack you wont get around some tilting HW solution
<timp> mardy: it seems that internally in the Flickable, if its height equals the contentsHeight, flicking is disabled
<timp> mardy: that is the case here, even though I set the topMargin to keep space for the header, perhaps that margin is not taken into account when comparing height with contentsHeight
 * timp trying to think of a solution
<mardy> timp: that seems quite logic, in fact
<mardy> timp: I think that when the header is visible, you should make the height of the flickable smaller
<timp> mardy: if you add -1 to the rectangle height instead of +1, it also works.. just not if the height is equal to contentHeight
<mardy> timp: really? ah, I didn't try that. Weeeird!
<timp> mardy: currently there are two options for dealing with the header:
<timp> 1. if there is no flickable, make the Page less high, so that its top touches the header bottom
<timp> 2. if there is a flickable, keep the Page height the same, but set a topMargin for the flickable.
<timp> we are in case 2. the problem is that the Flickable automatically disables flicking if contentHeight === height
<timp> it is some bad interaction between the header, and the automatic flicking detection of the Flickable
<timp> mardy:                 flickableDirection: Flickable.VerticalFlick
<timp> mardy: adding ^ to the Flickable fixes the problem.
<timp> but it would be nice to find a way to make it work for the default:
<timp> Flickable.AutoFlickDirection (default) - allows flicking vertically if the contentHeight is not equal to the height of the Flickable. Allows flicking horizontally if the contentWidth is not equal to the width of the Flickable.
<mardy> timp: looks like the isVerticalFlickable() function is wrong, then
<mardy> timp: it does "if ( (direction === Flickable.AutoFlickDirection && (object.contentHeight !== object.height))" ...
 * xnox was struggling with making value selector flickable on a page and eventually gave up.
<timp> mardy: it doesn't matter. I am testing now with the object.contentHeight !== object.height commented out. the Flickable still cannot be flicked because the same comparison is probably inside the Flickable
<timp> xnox: what do you mean making it flickable? if you have it inside a ListView or Flickable, when the ValueSelector is expanded its height is adapted so it should work
<xnox> timp: right. let me summon qt-creator and check what i was doing wrong.
<timp> let's continue these discussions in #ubuntu-app-devel
<Venkat> Hello
<popey> hi
<Venkat> I'm from India, when Ubuntu will be ready for sale
<Venkat> I mean, when Ubuntu will come to Market
<[mbm]> every time I go to download ubuntu they ask for money, but I always figured that was because I use a nigerian proxy server
<popey> Valtam: next year
<Valtam> hi popey
<cdesai> wrong guy popey :-P
<Valtam> doh
<popey> oops
<popey> s/valtam/venkat/
<xnox> [mbm]: yeah, it's a contribution page for ubuntu project. you can skip it. Or download directly from plain http at http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<xnox> no contribution pages there ;-)
<ogra_> rsalveti, there should be a flipped manta image to test now
<Valtam> popey, sent you a pm
<diwic> rsalveti, I need this file, I believe. Should it be added to libhybris-dev? http://phablet.ubuntu.com/gitweb?p=CyanogenMod/android_hardware_libhardware.git;a=blob;f=include/hardware/audio.h;h=beac717708eb1d1e12055de366ce856f2431006a;hb=HEAD
<ogra_> diwic, around ?
<diwic> ogra_, hi
<ogra_> heay
<ogra_> sooo ...
<ogra_> we created ucm profiles for the tegra and panda desktop images ...
<ogra_> way back ...
<ogra_> :)
<diwic> okay
<ogra_> now we have that android container that initializes the sound devices already ... and the maguro (galaxy nexus) device is identical to panda ... and the grouper (nexus7) device is well, identical to what we used for the n7 desktop image
<ogra_> so we are applying UCM profiles from the ubuntu side after the android container inited them ... and i was wondering what we can do
<ogra_> (this results indeed in a mess)
<diwic> ogra_, I'm actually looking through code for the android audio hal right now
<Makalak> guys, we're trying to build ubuntu for htc one x, but we keep getting stuck at boot anim, what r ur thoughts?
<diwic> ogra_, the current plan is to make PulseAudio use the audio hal
<Makalak> is there a make to debug this?
<ogra_> well, right, i just think we need to get rid of the UCM profiles on the ubuntu side if the android container is used
<diwic> ogra_, that's what I think too
<diwic> ogra_, as for short-term dogfooding I don't know the current state on the various images, what works and what not
<ogra_> diwic, we will still need them for the panda desktop images though ... i thought about haaving an alsa-ucm-profiles package that we can omit to install on touch images
<diwic> ogra_, can't we just skip the UCM udev rules completely on touch images?
<ogra_> do they only get set by udev ?
<ogra_> i thought the alsactl init stuff does some parts
<diwic> ogra_, hmm, and then we can skip the ucm files too because nobody likes unused files around
<ogra_> we will have to divert a lot of udev rules anyway, that would just be one more indeed
<diwic> ogra_, and then we're at your proposal, alsa-ucm-profiles
<ogra_> haha
<diwic> ogra_, it's annoying we ship all ucm files on the x86 desktop images too, btw :-)
<ogra_> well, i didnt mean to come to a decision right now ... just wanted to implant the thought in your brain for further thinking about it :)
<ogra_> but yeah, having them on x86 is definitely a waste
<diwic> (but that might all change with an Atom SoC or so)
<ogra_> yeah
<diwic> ogra_, but in the short term, feel free to just divert the udev rule - I think that's the only thing currently using UCM
<ogra_> ok
<diwic> ogra_, Luke disabled ucm in pulseaudio
<diwic> ogra_, and I don't think alsactl does anything ucm related
<ogra_> ok
<Guest30155> Hey there. I'm planning to check out touch on  my Galaxy Nexus, does the telephone part work?
<diwic> ogra_, btw, would the panda (TI) and maguro (Samsung) use the same UCM profile? That doesn't make sense.
<ogra_> Guest30155, it does, if you have a SIm without PIN
<ogra_> diwic, maguro is essentially a pandaboard
<Guest30155> Ok, so i have to disable the pin code?
<ogra_> yeah
<diwic> ogra_, oh, so a TI OMAP processor inside? Interesting.
<ogra_> diwic, even though it is from samsung, gooogle forced them to use omap
<ogra_> it isnt actually a panda, but close enough to cause issues
<ogra_> SDP4430 codec :)
<diwic> ok :-)
<ogra_> geez, within 10 mins it got dark outside (we had bright sunshine right before, bow i need to turn on the light)
<ogra_> s/bow/now/
 * ogra_ waits for the thunder
<popey> surely you live in a basement like the rest of us, we don't need daylight!
<ogra_> heh
<morphis> ogra_: yeah, weather theses days is really inconsistent :D
<ogra_> it was consistently unbearable hot for the last few days here
<ogra_> i'm actually waiting for the promised rain
<morphis> ogra_: you're in germany?
<ogra_> yeah, in the center
<morphis> we had some kind of a tiny storm already yesterday
<morphis> sitting in the norht
<ogra_> north, south and east got it yesterday
<ogra_> ah, cool, i didnt know
<morphis> :)
 * ogra_ is in kassel
 * morphis is near osnabrück
<ogra_> heh, i come from hannover ...
<ogra_> nearly neighbors
<morphis> hehe, originally I am coming from Verden so really close :)
<xenos1984> lower saxony meeting here? ;)
 * xenos1984 is born in wolfsburg
<ogra_> hey hey
<xenos1984> btw, i asked someone to buy me a nexus 7 in germany, and it's already on the way to me
<xenos1984> so now i wonder which image to flash - raring or saucy?
<xenos1984> does any of those support the gps yet?
<popey> xenos1984: saucy
<popey> xenos1984: i dont think we've hooked up the gps to the location API yet
<xenos1984> popey: hm... i don't know anything about the location API... but could i get like raw NMEA data? or gpsd running?
<popey> xenos1984: perhaps
<galaxytab> hello
<xenos1984> popey: i guess then i'll just give it a try... so basically my plan is to use Navit for routing
<ogra_> navit ? is that the meego one ?
<galaxytab> my phone doesn't boot it's stuck in boot screen
<xenos1984> provided that i get Navit and all its requirements to run... but hey, i already managed to do this on a TomTom
<popey> nice
<popey> be interested to see your progress - i have an n7 and n4
<xenos1984> ogra_: well, it also supports meego, but many other devices
<xenos1984> popey: i'll keep you informed :)
<ogra_> right i remember trying an early version on my n900
<ogra_> woah ... the new coloring of the lockscreen bites
 * ogra_ liked the former color scheme better
<xenos1984> so far i tried navit on my laptop (ubuntu 12.04) and some tomtom - recently some people used it on raspberry pi running raspbian
<xenos1984> seems logical to me to use it on ubuntu touch :)
<ogra_> rain !!!!
<ogra_> oh finally !!
<popey> ♫ It's raining men... Haleluja! ♫
<popey> etc
<ogra_> lol
 * ogra_ wonders when the cats will notice ... they sleep outside since yesterday night
<esigolo> I was wondering when someone will port whatsapp to ubuntu touch ! is the only thing i'm waiting for
<ogra_> i think that was ported weeks ago ... called whosthere though ... but still with bugs i heard
<highvoltage> esigolo: afaik the whatsapp staff themselves have done it, they have been hanging around recently and been asking questions
<esigolo> highvoltage: excelent news I'm not a developer already thought to help with feedback. Testing and reporting difficulties But without the whatsapp is difficult for me to communicate with everyone I know through the whatsapp
<mhall119> esigolo: you should send WhatsApp an email telling them you'd like an Ubuntu client
<esigolo> Done LOL
<mhall119> Calendar App team meeting starting now in #ubuntu-touch-meeting
<nik90> esigolo: I just realised that whatapp had a client for nokia symbian. I was using it on my nokia xpressmusic 5800 long time back. So porting it (and updating) for touch should be easy
<nik90> esigolo: I hope whatapp consider this
<esigolo> nik90: I sent an e-mail asking when it will be done LOL
<nik90> esigolo: nice. Lets hope the reply is positive
<esigolo> I have one GTI9000B
<esigolo> I was thinking to connect on my ubuntu machine at home and give access to developers to test
<esigolo> i don't now it is would be useful
<esigolo> know*
<mhall119> nik90: the more people who ask for it, the more likely they are to make it
<rsalveti> diwic: I'll add the file to libhybris
<rsalveti> should be part of libhybris-dev
<diwic> rsalveti, thanks. See my just sent email too, though
<rsalveti> diwic: hm, nothing here, might take a few minutes
<diwic> rsalveti, ah, didn't click the send button. Done now.
<diwic> rsalveti, but if you add audio.h please add audio_policy.h too while you're at it
<rsalveti> sure
<rsalveti> diwic: which device had the smart android audio hal?
<diwic> rsalveti, more than one.
<rsalveti> that's interesting, though audioflinger would cover most of the logic
<diwic> rsalveti, well, audioflinger uses hal for both pcm and mixer
<diwic> rsalveti, the problem comes if you want to use hal for mixer and direct alsa for pcm
<rsalveti> right
<diwic> rsalveti, but I'm not sure. It's not easy to keep four audio HAL implementations in your head simultaneously :-)
<diwic> they all seem to do it in slightly different ways
<diwic> maybe some don't do it
<rsalveti> diwic: that was my impression as well
<rsalveti> would it be hard to have a pulse element that would use the hal for both pcm and mixer?
<rsalveti> but the second option sounds more clean, just more work I guess
<diwic> rsalveti, it's possible, but we lose some of pulseaudio's features, such as dynamic latnecy
<rsalveti> yeah
<rsalveti> ideally pcm would go directly to alsa
<diwic> nexus7 probably does not
<diwic> tuna seems to; there is a call out_write -> start_output_stream -> select_output_device
<rsalveti> right
<diwic> manta seems to; same there out_write -> start_output_stream -> select_devices
<kenvandine> ogra_, the touch images are built from the ubuntu-touch.saucy seed right?
<diwic> qcom audio (nexus4) seems to: there are calls from out_write -> AudioStreamOutALSA::write -> snd_use_case_*
<rvr> Grrr
<diwic> rsalveti, so three out of four seem "smart" to me
<ogra_> kenvandine, the flipped ones, yes
<rvr> I think I soft-bricked the Nexus 4
<kenvandine> oh
<rvr> while installing saucy
<rvr> And howto out there how to recover?
<kenvandine> so to get something seeded we need to add it in 2 places?
<rvr> adb devices doesn't list anything
<kenvandine> ogra_, where do the unflipped images come from?
<diwic> rsalveti, but I'm on holiday tomorrow, back on Monday with fresh energy hopefully to tackle this, and perhaps some new smart idea :-)
<ogra_> kenvandine, jenkins ... flipped comes from cdimage (and we'll default to these next week)
<kenvandine> ok, so maybe i should just worry about seeding system-settings for flipped
<rsalveti> diwic: cool, will take a look at the code later today as well, want to understand a bit more of what is happening there
<vrruiz> Is there any equivalent file for Nexus 4 to saucy-preinstalled-armel+grouper.zip?
<kenvandine> vrruiz, the mako one
<vrruiz> kenvandine: For nexus 4?
<vrruiz> Those are armel builds, not armhf
<vrruiz> Ok, I see that's not an issue
<vrruiz> However, I only see one zip file, this mako are images
<vrruiz> Ok, cdimage stores the armel+mako.zip (I was looking at my Downloads folder)
<ogra_> vrruiz, ubuntu touch consists of two zips ... the amrel+$subarch.zip and the armhf.zip ... the armel one has all device specific bits in it, armhf is device agnostic and carries the whole rootfs
<vrruiz> ogra_: Good to know, thanks
<mfisch> has anyone tried valgrinding a process on the device? My results are somewhat odd, like the stack reported doesn't go down far enough to the original caller
<mfisch> My stacks end at calls like g_malloc, not the actual code calling g_malloc which is what I need
<balloons> nik90, ping
<nik90> balloons: pong
<balloons> nik90, so last I looked the clock app branches with tests were still hanging out unmerged
<nik90> balloons: yes, I am waiting on omer to fix the stuff
<nik90> balloons: I have also been meaning to write some tests myself, but have been preoccupied with the new toolbar api and design changes. But I do intend to get my tests in before this weekend
<balloons> nik90, are the bugs up to date on what's been started on vs not?
<balloons> nik90, I just want to make sure I represent the state of things well :-)
<nik90> balloons: the bugs are up to date.
<balloons> I only see one in progress
<nik90> balloons: yeah that
<nik90> balloons: that's the add timer test which is being written by me
<nik90> balloons: omer is just fixing the existing tests which do not any bug reports
<balloons> ok perfect.. so people who want to add things can pull any open bug report
<nik90> balloons: yup. They can start working on any bug which is not taken
<nik90> balloons: I always make sure that the bug reports are up to date
<nik90> mhall119: I will send an email as well :)
<TToivanen> Hi guys. I successfully built ubuntu touch for the HTC One X back in the day. Now I'm attempting again and did the usual patches etc... But it remains stuck at oem logo. Any idea what could be wrong?
<nik90> balloons: I had a question about the autopilot test
<nik90> balloons: Is it possible to test the accuracy of the stopwatch time keeping by letting it run for 25-30 seconds? Or should we just put that as a manual test?
<nik90> The reason I am bringing this up was because we had some bug reports where the stopwatch time lagged on certain devices. It has been fixed but I dont want it appear again by mistake
<bzoltan> does anybody know how to figure out on the phablet  that it is accessible with adb... like, I am a shell script running on the phablet and I want to know if that chap sitting next to me with a PC can see me with adb or not
<cdesai> bzoltan: getprop init.svc.adbd
<bzoltan> cdesai:  that is on android... I am in the ubuntu chroot
<cdesai> bzoltan: right, though if you're using the flipped images you might be able to do that
<bzoltan> cdesai: is the flipped image availabe for testing?
<cdesai> yep
 * bzoltan is running like hell to get it
 * bzoltan is running back to cdesai to ask where to get that image from
 * cdesai points bzoltan to the maling list, where he can get more info about that and some links
<bzoltan> cdesai: thanks... I found the mails
<fabry> ciao
<fabry> !list
<ubot5> fabry: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubot5 !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubot5 !alis ».
<fabry> ok
 * ogra_ wonders what !list actually does in a file sharing channel ... i never was in one, but that bot msg always made me wonder
<esigolo> !list
<ubot5> esigolo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubot5 !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubot5 !alis ».
<doomlord> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VsrHTxWA3dU
<doomlord> ^^^ thats running in emulation on the desktop , not on arm hardware i guess?
<popey> ogra_: bots reply with list of warez to share
<ogra_> ah
<popey> ogra_: apparently we get lots of Italians because somewhere something was published in Italy that IRC is only used for piracy, so people see that and try it ☻
<ogra_> LOL
<esigolo> is possible to create a virtual machine with ubuntu-touch?
<esigolo> I'm forced to use windows 7 to work
<ogra_> esigolo, i think there is some work going on to get a qemu emulator working
<ogra_> and if it is only for testing your apps oyu should be able to install unity8 in an x86 ubuntu install in a vm
<esigolo> ogra_: you know where can i get more information about it?
<ogra_> on the mailing list ... or wait until monday, then sergiusens  is back
<ogra_> he works with someone from the community who sent the patches for this
<esigolo> okay
<esigolo> found this also http://askubuntu.com/questions/259338/is-there-an-ubuntu-touch-emulator-or-a-way-to-install-it-in-a-vm
<ogra_> it isnt done yet
<ogra_> but if it is only for UI stuff an x86 install with unity8 on top and running should be fine
<esigolo> thanks
<zoopster> doomlord: that's running on the desktop, yes
<AskUbuntu> i have a software that works on ubuntu 12.10 desktop. can it work on ubuntu touch? | http://askubuntu.com/q/310722
<esigolo> do you guys know if it is possible to set a diferent date for one user session only on linux?
<dixeflatline> yo
<popey> word
<dixeflatline> how goes it
<popey> tickety boo
<dixeflatline> thats good?  haha
<dixeflatline> is there a way to increase the notification volume?
<mhall119> does anybody else in the UK say "tickety boo", or is it just popey ?
<dixeflatline> haha i had to google that
<dixeflatline> didnt know that was a saying
<popey> mhall119: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kzVCahrtaWI
<popey> imagine me doing that whenever you hear me say "Tickety Boo"
<mhall119> popey: heh
<rsalveti> Saviq: mzanetti: bug 1193070
<ubot5> bug 1193070 in touch-preview-images "[shell][regression] hard to slide an app to get to the shell (tablet, manta)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1193070
<netcurli> mhall119, popey: can either of you help me by confirming this bug and telling me where to report it? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5781869/
<Saviq> rsalveti, thanks
<mhall119> netcurli: confirmed with the sample program you provided
<mhall119> but it doesn't happen with other apps
<netcurli> the webview seems to have a problem when it is hidden the whole time
<mhall119> ah, interesting
<mhall119> without the webview, or if you make it visible, it doesn't segfault?
<netcurli> yes
<netcurli> I have the problem in my podcast client where I have a webview in a page and I get the segfault when I don't open this page
<netcurli> and close the app again
<davmor2> meh update today seems to of wiped out most of the apps from working on the galaxy nexus, looks like it might be the indicator system at fault, do we know when the apps will update to the new system?
<pmcgowan> davmor2, apps are all working for me, what are you seeing
<davmor2> pmcgowan: Frequently Used apps is populated, I see camera phone gallery fb browser gmail, installed is blank squares, available for download is populated,  if I search for terminal I get a blank square that doesn't launch anything
<pmcgowan> davmor2, it is as you say
<pmcgowan> hmm
<davmor2> pmcgowan: basically if I can't see it in the launcher or in the apps page I can't launch it
<pmcgowan> yeah weird
<davmor2> pmcgowan: camera isn't working , calendar crashes the phone
<pmcgowan> and searching backs out the running apps
<pmcgowan> davmor2, camera ok for me
<davmor2> pmcgowan: I just get a white page
<pmcgowan> bah
<davmor2> oh hang on there are some updates
<davmor2> nope still the same
<davmor2> pmcgowan: also very oddly notes seems to be opening 2 application in the overview page
<mhall119> Document Viewer team meeting starting in #ubuntu-touch-meeting
<pmcgowan> davmor2, looking very buggymjust froze for me
<davmor2> pmcgowan: Yay!!!! well at least I'm not the only one
<kenz_> guyz
<kenz_> please let me know how too install ubuntu on to live with walkman
<kenz_> quit?
<kenz_> any boys here?
<morphis> awe: ping
<kenz_> cool
<kenz_> dude how to root sony live with walkman into ubuntu touc
<kenz_> ubuntu touch
<popey> kenz_: dont think that's a supported device yet
<kenz_> popey
<kenz_> its not supported?
<kenz_> Popey
<kenz_> is that because BSD has not been released to android?
<popey> i don't see it on this list https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<kenz_> i too dint see it
<kenz_> wat to do
<popey> ask your friendly neighbourhood geek to port for you ☻
<kenz_> even the boot screen is not appearing
<kenz_> actually by holding down the volume low button and plugin in the usb would keep the phone on flash mode
<kenz_> now being into ubuntu its not happening
<kenz_> lights change green/blue
<kenz_> wat to do
<popey> nobody has ported it yet though, so gettin into flashing mode wont help
<kenz_> atleast help me tp do start it
<kenz_> i will be the ONE ;)
<kenz_> ok...in that case i will be tow
<kenz_> i will be tow
<kenz_> i will check back the space later :)
<kenz_> thanks popey
<stgraber> ogra_: hey, just to confirm, I should be able to dd the bootimg from recovery to the partition that has the boot label right?
<stgraber> ogra_: (just making plans for the upgrader proof of concept)
<awe> morphis, we discussed ofono priorities this afternoon.  Our preference would be for you to tackle a bug first, them move on to taking one or more work items
<ogra_> stgraber, right ... note that there are as many names for the boot partition as there are for userdata
<awe> there's a SMS related bug I'm trying to find that deals with implementing support for SMS error reports that would be a good starting point.
<awe> then if that goes OK, USSD support would be a follow-on...
<stgraber> ogra_: recovery images are device-specific right?
<johnjohn101> will touch work on a nexus 7?  i might be able to get one.
<morphis> awe: fine for me
<ogra_> stgraber, they contain kernel and initrd, so yes
<ogra_> johnjohn101, yes
<stgraber> ogra_: ok, good, so won't be a problem if we hardcode the paths in there then ;)
<johnjohn101> org_:  is it stable enough to try now? or should I wait until october?
<awe> morphis, OK I'll assign you the bug(s)
<morphis> awe: ok
<lenios_> johnjohn101, you should wait
<stgraber> ogra_: oh yeah and that's where we'll have slangasek's partition tables too so yeah, definitely hardware specific so definitely ok to hardcode the path to the various partitions and use that for flashing/updating
<ogra_> stgraber, you should be able to pulll the info over from the android system at build time of the recovery
<johnjohn101> lenios_:  so mid october when 13.10 is released?
<lenios_> maybe
<stgraber> ogra_: yeah, I expect so, after all they also do boot.img updates from their stuff
<ogra_> right
<awe> morphis, https://bugs.launchpad.net/phone-app/+bug/1089431
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1089431 in phone-app "[telephony] SMS send error checking non existent" [High,Confirmed]
<ogra_> the exact naming should be in the updater-script from the system image
<morphis> awe: will have a look
<awe> ok
<morphis> awe: hm, so we're not handling the error rild returns
<awe> morphis, I haven't looked at the code in awhile... but that's what sergio seemed to think was the problem
<awe> it sounds like the failure code is not passed back correctly to the core ofono code
<awe> also, while you're looking at that code, there are a couple of driver functions that have been defined, but don't work
<awe> .sca_query, .sca_set
<awe> and cgsms_query/set
<awe> I didn't look to see whether or not RILD supports these functions, but if it does, it'd be nice to clean these up and make sure they work properly
<morphis> for sure
<jdstrand> ChickenCutlass: hey, to use --flipped, should I also use -b?
<ChickenCutlass> jdstrand, no
<jdstrand> ok
<jdstrand> thanks
<ChickenCutlass> np
<jdstrand> ChickenCutlass: you're instructions were quite clear, I was just being too clever in my head :)
<jdstrand> your*
<mfisch> mhall119: victor asked me if the demo scope was tried on the phone, but I didnt know if that was even possible yet
<mhall119> mfisch: we'd have to build it on arm, but it should be possible
<mfisch> mhall119: I can build it on arm, but I confess ignorance on running it on a phone
<mhall119> mfisch: so the problem right now is that the phablet images don't have searching enabled on the home lens
<mfisch> mhall119: ok
<mhall119> so even if it was working, there would be no way to try it
<mfisch> thats what I was worried about, I'd not seen the scopes running before
<mfisch> let me at least make sure it builds
<mhall119> they'll run
<mhall119> mfisch: sorry, my router had to be rebooted
<mhall119> mfisch: so I have multiple scopes running, I just can't use them
<mfisch> mhall119: ok, well like I said I'll check that it compiles and doesn't immediately fault
<mfisch> mhall119: when that feature is working, please let me know if the scope i wrote works or not
<mhall119> mfisch: will do
<mhall119> no idea when searching on home will be enabled though
<mfisch> okay, I'll let victor know
<mhall119> rickspencer3: http://www.iloveubuntu.net/meet-reddgur-ubuntu-touch-aimed-reddit-image-browsing-utility :)
 * rickspencer3 looks
<rickspencer3> mhall119, looks like they didn't discover press and hold
<mhall119> that one took me a while to find too, and quite by accident
<rickspencer3> :)
<rickspencer3> I was thinking about making the first panel instructions
<rickspencer3> some of the jokes make sense without the titles
<Minste> I need my phone to be as stable as possible for daily use, but what container type (flipped/unflipped) will you say is the best? I'm running mako.
<k1l> hmm, dont know if its stable enough for daily use so far?
<dixeflatline> i been using mine for a few days.
<dixeflatline> basic but works
<Minste> k1l: I have used it for some days, and its stable enough for daily use for me. Tested the flipped last time, and all went good until i ran upgrade. Hereafter I will test everything on my maguro before flashing/install on my mako.
<pmcgowan> Minste, the flipped images will become default next week, probably wait until then to switch
<Minste> pmcgowan: okay, thanks :)
#ubuntu-touch 2013-06-21
<djjeff> anybody else up in here have a TAB 10.1 WIFI (P7510)
<RobbyF_> djjeff, I had one :)
<djjeff> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<RobbyF_> I figured I'd say something rather than leave you hanging here.
<djjeff> I have Ubuntu Touch loaded on my TAB 10.1
<djjeff> followed https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/p4wifi
<djjeff> I can adb shell and get root
<djjeff> but nothing shows up on my screen
<djjeff> its black
<djjeff> I guess its cause I have a TAB 10.1 from CANADA
<RobbyF_> hmm
<djjeff> I tried loading up UK version of Ice Cream Sandwhich and my screen would not come on at all
<djjeff> had to ODIN reflash canadian version of ICS 4.0.4
<djjeff> to get the samsung logo to show up
<RobbyF> are you using the latest version of ubuntu touch? daily image?
<RobbyF> I think there was a graphics issue on tablets WAYS back on dev preview
<djjeff> I used http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/current/saucy-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip
<RobbyF> I'm not able to help you out sorry. someone here will. gets popular in here around 12 hours from now
<djjeff> I guess I should try the raring build
<djjeff> see what happens
<RobbyF> oh neat
<RobbyF> chromium is on the latest saucy build
<kc8qvp> My friend wants to install Qt 5.1 and try out the new stuff for Android development.  I told him to add these repos:    ppa:ubuntu-sdk-team/ppa  ppa:canonical-qt5-edgers/qt5-proper  ppa:canonical-qt5-edgers/qt5-beta-proper
<kc8qvp> is that correct?  sufficient?
<kc8qvp> I was particularly wondering if there exists an ubuntu-sdk-team repo that corresponds with qt5-beta-proper
<n00b_> Hello
<n00b_> Can anyone help me figure out how to update the time on the phone from Terminal in OS X?
<n00b_> When I try to connect via ssh it says Permission denied
<n00b_> Anyone there?
<djjeff> OMFG I got it WORKING!!!!!!!!!!!
<djjeff> I have Ubuntu touch on my TAB 10.1
<jono> djjeff, :-)
<djjeff> no wifi no ssh no apt-get?
<djjeff> its a start tho
<jono> djjeff, there is wifi support
<jono> there is also ssh via the terminal and apt-get :-)
<djjeff> not on the build im using :(
<djjeff> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/raring/monthly-06/raring-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip
<krato> hi all
<dholbach> good morning
<djjeff> GM
<seb128> dholbach, good morning my german friend! ;-)
<dholbach> salut mon ami français - comment ça va?
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
<PaoloRotolo> please, do you know where I can find Qt Design 5?
<seb128> dholbach, ca va bien, et toi ?
<seb128> PaoloRotolo, hey, do you mean qtcreator? or what is qt design?
<dholbach> seb128, oui, ça va - heureux que le weekend est proche :)
<seb128> ;-)
<PaoloRotolo> seb128, I found online "qt desing 4" to design qt interfaces.
<PaoloRotolo> Hi dholbach :)
<dholbach> ciao PaoloRotolo
<PaoloRotolo> :D
<seb128> ok, dunno about "qt design", qtcreator include tools to build interfaces though
<PaoloRotolo> seb128, I know, but when I download the source of an Ubuntu Touch app like "Weather", i can't find anything in the design tab.
<seb128> I don't know if people use visual tools to build the UI for those, or just write qml code
<veebers> tmoenicke: Hi, would you have a couple of moments to answer some queries i have?
<tmoenicke> veebers: sure
<veebers> tmoenicke: would a hangout be alright?
<tmoenicke> veebers: yep
<tmoenicke> sec
<tmoenicke> veebers: calling you
<krato> hi to all
<krato> i like to port the ubuntu touch to new hardware
<krato> I need some info about porting
<TobyK> 'lo :)
<TobyK> does anyone have a work-around for when you boot up and apps don't start up (i.e. show blank screen)?
<popey> TobyK: sounds like a bug
<TobyK> my Nexus 7 is unusable 'cos I can't get past this
<popey> krato: we have a porting page on the wiki linked from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch
<popey> TobyK: I hear it sometimes "fixes" after a reboot
<TobyK> popey: yes, I actually added that comment to the bug, but I've rebooted about 12 times now and it's still not working
<popey> ☹
<TobyK> getting desparate now, tried deleting all my configs from home directory, killing anything and everything, etc.
<TobyK> FYI the bug is here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/touch-preview-images/+bug/1191144
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1191144 in touch-preview-images "On most boots, apps do not run" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<TobyK> I can help debug this issue if someone wants me to try anything :)
<om26er> A recent change in some lower level component broke our autopilot. If the shell is killed and we run our test suite only the first test passes all others fail
<om26er> it seems the app textures are not destroyed and it remains visible on screen even if the process is killed.
<om26er> mzanetti Saviq ^
<mzanetti> om26er: right.. I've seen that too yesterday
<om26er> tests pass if the shell is running with screen unlocked, but if the shell is killed (phablet-test-run -n) tests fail
<mzanetti> Saviq: do you know where that comes from?
<mzanetti> greyback might be able to help here ^
<mzanetti> greyback: we have the issue that we can't run autopilot tests for apps when the shell is running because they are started minimized
<mzanetti> greyback: now, stopping the shell is not an option any more because apps are stopped/hidden/whatever too
<mzanetti> om26er: FYI, if we would have autopilot tests running on the phone in CI this change would not have made it into the release
<om26er> mzanetti, you are right,  we are working on that.
<om26er> well we have the jobs there its just a matter of hooking it to -ci jobs
<greyback> om26er: mzanetti: this is to test shell?
<mzanetti> greyback: no, the apps mainly
<greyback> mzanetti: would a testing shell not be best then? One which does not ensure newly opening apps go in from of shell, when shell doesn't expect it
<greyback> s/from/front/
<mzanetti> greyback: actually it would be best to run them with the real shell... but I opened a but in december that apps launched from command line should be opened in foreground and I seem to be alone with that opinion since then
<Saviq> mzanetti, om26er no, first I've heard
<Saviq> mzanetti, om26er ah
<Saviq> mzanetti, om26er, that should be fixed in the most recent shell
<om26er> Saviq, is that not released yet ?
<Saviq> om26er, yes it is
<mzanetti> Saviq: I flashed yesterday evening.
<mzanetti> Saviq: I can see this behaviour since then
<mzanetti> let me try to flash again
<greyback> interesting, let me see
<Saviq> mzanetti, and if you go `webbrowser-app --desktop_file_hint=/usr/share/applications/webbrowser-app.desktop`
<om26er> Saviq, last one from phablet-team ppa is 33hours hold, and I have that installed
<Saviq> om26er, and if you do ↑ that the app launches minimized?
<mzanetti> Saviq: then its minimized in the apps lens
<Saviq> launches full-screen here...
<mzanetti> Saviq: without the --dekstop_file_hint its not showing up at all
<Saviq> mzanetti, yes, that's required
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah... I think there is some certain circumstance where it actually works... but not always
<om26er> Saviq, no in that case it opens in the front
<Saviq> it even focuses over a previous app here
 * Saviq reads again
<om26er> Saviq, as I said if the shell is running and greeter is unlocked tests run fine.. but if the shell is killed they don't
<ogra_> rsalveti, did you have a chance to test manta yesterday ?
<Saviq> mzanetti, your translation was wrong ;P
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's when the shell _isn't_ running
<mzanetti> Saviq, om26er: this seems to work now mostly
<mzanetti> I just launched 3 apps from command line and the first 2 of them actually showed up in foreground
<mzanetti> If there are already minimized apps running, running another one from the command line brings the wrong one to the foreground
<Saviq> om26er, I can't reproduce, I stopped the shell (and removed from /etc/device-services)
<Saviq> om26er, and all the apps I start / stop go away
<Saviq> om26er, and well, it's unrelated to the shell - it'd have to be the app manager in qtubuntu
<mzanetti> om26er: anyways, in general you should work towards the goal that the shell is running during the autopilot tests
<mzanetti> om26er: so instead of using -n you probably want to import the shells autopilot helpers and call unlock the greeter before running the apps tests
<om26er> Saviq, right, i see the issue on two devices, you have the latest image ?
<om26er> Saviq, who should I contact for qtubuntu ?
<Saviq> om26er, ricmm
<Saviq> mzanetti, can you file a bug for the wrong app comes to front issue?
<mzanetti> Saviq: sure
<om26er> mzanetti, there is a way to unlock the shell? I though that needed some help from mir et al
<Saviq> om26er, just drag from the right :)
<mzanetti> om26er: lp:unity/8.0/tests/autopilot/unity8/tests/helpers.py: unlock_greeter()
<om26er> mzanetti, it would definitely make more sense to run our tests while the shell is running as that's our target
<mzanetti> om26er: if you want to reuse that you might need to depend on unity8-autopilot in the app's autopilot packages
<mzanetti> om26er: also I'm not sure how to connect to 2 different autopilot interfaces in 1 test suite (the shell and the app). you might want to talk to veebers or thomi about that
<mzanetti> Saviq: what component is it actually that I should report the bug for?
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's most probably the app manager, so touch-preview-images and assign ricmm
<mzanetti> Saviq: cheers
<mzanetti> katie: ping
<katie> mzanetti, hello
<mzanetti> katie: lp:~mzanetti/unity/8-edge-hinting-onPressed and lp:~mzanetti/unity/8-edge-hinting-onReleased
<mzanetti> katie: if you care about my opinion, the onReleased feels totally weird to me... I like the onPressed the most. second place is the one in the current image
<katie> mzanetti, ooh.. great
<katie> mzanetti, i'll have a look
<seb128> bah, could io be any slower on grouper?
 * seb128 trying to build packages there
<Minste> When I get a sms, the phone are really slow until I manage to red the message. also the notification symbol just flashing and shows nothing in the message dropdown. Have to go to phone-conversations and open the tekst to get the notification symbol stop flashing or read the message. Is this a known bug? running mako.
<Minste> read*
<davmor2> seb128: grouper I think is the worse of the lot to be honest :(
<davmor2> seb128: from what I see it seems it is the least well supported ubuntu touch demo devise
<seb128> well, in that case I just use it as a buildd for testing a bug
<esigolo> .
<djjeff> I almost have wifi working on the P7510 TAB 10.1
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntu Touch Contacts | http://askubuntu.com/q/311016
<esigolo> there is a list with what is working and what is not?
<esigolo> I'm reading the changelog but
<esigolo> i'm not a developer so is a little bit confuse for me
 * xnox ponders if my nexus7 is screwed or not..... volume down key doesn't work.
<om26er> mzanetti, I had internet issues. My question is, to be able to unlock the screen would we need to restart the shell in testability ?
<xnox> it booted, hope is not lost =)
<mzanetti> om26er: yes
<om26er> mzanetti, the current unity shell is always able to introspect, is that something also considered for the QML version?
<om26er> for example to test unity 7 there is no need to restart it, it just works
<mzanetti> om26er: I'd say no... I think having the testability always enabled imposes a security risk too... especially since its possible to invoke slots through autopilot-qt
<om26er> mzanetti, ack
<nik90> popey: can you help test https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/clock-fontsizes
<popey> sure thing!
<nik90> popey: and let me know if the fonts sizes look ok on the phone
<nik90> thnx
<popey> np
<rtg_> ChickenCutlass, ogra_, when updating an N10 from Android, do I need to 'phablet-flash -b' before 'phablet-flash --flipped' ?
<ChickenCutlass> rtg_, yes
<rtg_> ack, thanks
<ogra_> rtg_, n10 doessnt work with flipped yet
<ChickenCutlass> oops
<rtg_> bummer
<ChickenCutlass> ogra_, I thought we fixed that
<ChickenCutlass> guess not
<rtg_> what device _does_ work ?
<popey> oh crud, i can't take screenshots anymore now I've got a flipped image
<ogra_> ChickenCutlass, well, i havent heard back from rsalveti yet ... and even then we dont have the udev rules for getting SF up yet
<ChickenCutlass> rtg_, n4 and original nexus
<ogra_> rtg_, all other nexus devices do
<nik90> popey: oh
<popey> ooh, maybe I can
<nik90> popey: but that's ok..I just need your opinion about it
<ogra_> i dont have an n10 and the ones we have in the team are in a different TZ, that makes everything a bit slow
<rtg_> ogra_, even N7 ? I thought grouper was having issues.
<ogra_> rtg_, not since the last kernel upload
<rtg_> ah, cool. I actually fixed something :)
<ogra_> note though that the current image is broken (took 4h to get the fix in the archive) i just started a new build ... wait 2h for a fixed image
<rtg_> with your clear directions of course.
<rtg_> well, I'm flashing my N10 to begin with
<ogra_> well, getting some feedback if it gets to an adb session with the new iimage would help
<popey> nik90: having trouble actually starting it... one mo
<sidnei> uhm, i flashed latest and now contacts are not showing up, even the ones i add manually
<sidnei> oh, same as the question in ask :)
<davmor2> ogra_: why does search not work on the home lens?
<ogra_> heh, ask one of the UI guys ... i.e. Saviq
<ogra_> or ted
<Saviq> davmor2, 'cause it's not the real home scope yet
<davmor2> Saviq: ah okay that makes sense then
<Saviq> davmor2, we're going to make it real soon
<Saviq> davmor2, i.e. it's fake data currently (and not even a fake scope, as is the case for video and music)
<popey> nik90: ok, got it running.. what do you want to know?
<nik90> can you check the font size of the current world locations
<nik90> my personal feeling was that it looks too big, however I wasnt sure how they look on the phone
<sidnei> so it's not possible to search for installed apps either? eg, i installed the terminal app, how do launch or even get a shortcut to it on the screen?
<popey> is it the same size as the word "Search" in the button?
<popey> it looks big but nicely readable
<popey> nik90: none of the cities wrap or go off the screen
<popey> even long ones like Washington DC, United States
<popey> Or my fave Yamoussoukro, Ivory Coast
<popey> nik90: http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-06-21-141732.png
<popey> nik90: anything else?
<nik90> popey: nope. The screenshot helped
<popey> nik90: you know the buttons in the stopwatch are off screen?
<nik90> popey: yes, there is a bug report on it
<popey> thought so
<nik90> popey: I have asked renato to fix it who is very busy at the moment
<popey> ok
<nik90> popey: besides with the new visual design, that should also be fixed
<popey> of course
<nik90> I got the desigsn this morning
<popey> yay
<nik90> will start implementing soon :)
<sidnei> is it normal that ofonod is constantly at 20% cpu?
<dorsatum> hi, i was following the tutorial given on this page ->http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/tutorials/getting-started/currency-converter-phone-app/
<dorsatum> and the last point mentioned
<dorsatum> where we can view and use ComponentsShowcase.qml
<dorsatum> that part doesn't work out for me
<dorsatum> the ubuntu-ui-toolkit folder that i have
<dorsatum> has only examples
<dorsatum> any ideas?
<mhall119> dorsatum: under examples is ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gallery
<mhall119> that's where the showcase has been moved to
<mhall119> qmlscene ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gallery.qml
<mhall119> should get it running for you
<sidnei> http://theravingrick.blogspot.com.br/2013/06/the-social-phone.html mentions 'Search the application lens' but i can't find out how to do that
<sidnei> is this something that's on unity-next but not on the image perhaps?
<pmcgowan> sidnei, you can search it now, go to apps view, click the search text in the top panel
<sidnei> oooh, now it works
<sidnei> i was trying to drag down instead of tap
<morphis> sergiusens: ping
<morphis> sergiusens: you're the reporter of https://bugs.launchpad.net/phone-app/+bug/1089431 ; did you restest this with a recent version of ofono?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1089431 in phone-app "[telephony] SMS send error checking non existent" [High,In progress]
<om26er> mzanetti, wouldn't it make more sense to have the unlock screen thing in autopilot itself? else each app will have to implement it in its tests.
<pmcgowan> sidnei, interesting, not an unreasonable expectation
<om26er> mzanetti, also jcollado have been able to execute multiple apps in a test suite, though not sure if that's the way we'd like to have in our apps: lp:~javier.collado/ubuntu-test-cases/memory_usage_measurement
<sidnei> pmcgowan: it's also confusing that you have to be on the 'apps' view, and it doesn't work on the 'home' view for example
<rtg_> ogra_, whats the story on 'adbd cannot run as root in production builds' ? I've done 'sudo fastboot oem unlock' and 'adb kill-server; adb start-server'.
<rtg_> this is on an N10 with stock Android 4.2.2
<ogra_> you should have done the adb start-server with sudo
<ogra_> iirc
<rtg_> ogra_, no joy
<ogra_> and indeed you need to enable adb in the android UI
<ogra_> usb debugging etc
<rtg_> done that with USB debugging
<ogra_> did it no pop up a question in the screen if you want to allow your PC to connect ?
<rtg_> yep, said yes
<rtg_> I'll try disabling that, then restarting the adb server
<ogra_> hmm, that should work ...
<rtg_> drat, same deal
<ogra_> did you get any popup on the PC side ?
<rtg_> popup for what ?
<ogra_> iirc i had that with the latest android version for some devices
<ogra_> a gtk popup telling you about the device being connected with a yes/no question
<rtg_> I do not appear to have any popups hiding on my desktop
<ogra_> i havent had that on all devices, but on some
<matv1> Hi, can anyone tell me if Caldav connectivity is on the wishlist for the calendar app? Or is this not the right place to ask?
<esigolo> is not possible to run adb shell from windows is it?
<esigolo> I mean after flashing
<ogra_> why wouldnt it ?
<ogra_> as long as you have an adb.exe it should work as it did before
<esigolo> adb shell error: device not found
<ogra_> well, adbd is definitely running on all images ... try to re-plug
<ogra_> sounds like a windows side issue
<esigolo> maybe driver ?
<ogra_> probably
<esigolo> should i install from the SDK manager?
<ogra_> androids SDK manager ?
<ogra_> nope
<esigolo> from where ?
<ogra_> i thought you had flashed already ?
<esigolo> yes i'm running touch now
<esigolo> i just want to access the shell
<esigolo> phone shell
<ogra_> well, how did you install ?
<esigolo> adb push and flashed with cwm
<ogra_> and which image did you flash
<ogra_> (download url would be helpful)
<esigolo> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/current/saucy-preinstalled-armel+mako.zip
<esigolo> and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/current/saucy-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip
<ogra_> ok
<ogra_> that still uses android as the base so the device side is 100% identical to what you had on android
<ogra_> there is no reason for adb to not give yu access ...
<esigolo> but touch is runing [2013-06-21 11:29.13]  /cygdrive/c/ubuntu [T801628.AK0033640] → fastboot.exe devices                                                                                                                                        v ──────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────â”
<esigolo> weird
<esigolo> with ubuntu runing on phone I should be able to access right?
<ogra_> fastboot ???
<ogra_> fastboot is accessing the device in bootloader mode only
<ogra_> you want adb
<esigolo> just to see if i can see the device
<esigolo> listed
<ogra_> you wont se it with fastboot
<esigolo> adb devices also
<esigolo> Exclamation mark on device manager
<ogra_> well, i'd blame windows
<mzanetti> om26er: yeah... could make sense. could you please discuss that with thomi?
<esigolo> ogra_: fixed
<ogra_> what was it ?
<esigolo> just forced to use the driver
<esigolo> on the device manager
<esigolo> option select driver from the list
<esigolo> and select Android adb interface
<esigolo> ogra_: how can I send a text msg?
<ogra_> go to the apps lens,  tap the looking glass, search for friends
<ogra_> i think thats also handling SMS
<ogra_> (though dont rely on me, i have no SIM card in my phones
<ogra_> )
<esigolo> thansk
<esigolo> I received a new msg
<esigolo> but is just blinking
<esigolo> i can't find the text anywere
<pmcgowan> esigolo, it will be in the conversation tab of the phone app, the messaging pulldown is temporarily busted
<esigolo> pmcgowan: thansk
<om26er> Saviq, i have a feature request, unity shell should only support one running instance, if a new instance is called it should first kill the already running and start new. how does it feel ?
<awe> ogra_, so any other ideas on udev fix for rmnet?
<awe> I tried your rule, and no go...
<ogra_> phablet NetworkManager[1079]:    SCPlugin-Ifupdown: device added (path: /sys/devices/platform/msm_hsic_host/usb1/1-1/1-1:1.5/net/rmnet_usb0, iface: rmnet_usb0): no ifupdown configuration found.
<ogra_> Jun 20 23:39:59 ubuntu-phablet NetworkManager[1079]: <warn> failed to allocate link cache: (-10) Operation not supported
<ogra_> Jun 20 23:39:59 ubuntu-phablet NetworkManager[1079]: <info> (rmnet_usb0): carrier is OFF
<ogra_> awe, thats what i'm seeing on flipped
<awe> and that's bad
<awe> there should be no rmnet_usb* devices
<ogra_> now i wonder what is that link cache it talks about :)
<awe> there aren't in the non-flipped image
<ogra_> Jun 20 22:42:28 ubuntu-phablet NetworkManager[504]: <info> Policy set '3g' (rmnet_usb0) as default for IPv4 routing and DNS.
<awe> ogra_, NM is trying to use these devices because they appear to be eth devices
<ogra_> thats what i have in non flippe
<ogra_> d
<ogra_> in your log
<awe> don't pay attention to the NM logs
<ogra_> heh, well, you attached them :)
<awe> ogra_, yes... to illustrate that in non-flipped, NM sees rmnet0...3, and ignores
<ogra_> what i noticed though ...
<awe> in flipped, it sees those and ignores, but then also sees rmnet_usb0...3 too
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# cat /proc/393/mounts|grep sysfs
<ogra_> sysfs /sys sysfs rw,relatime 0 0
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# mount |grep sysfs
<ogra_> sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/#
<awe> and tries to use them
<ogra_> we do mount /sys differently
<awe> whatever we're doing, it's not correct
<awe> ;D
<ogra_> right, so probably try to add a /sys entry to your fstab (that will override the default)
<ogra_> with just rw,relatime as options
<awe> I'm not sure how that fixes things...
<ogra_> given how weird android is, i can imagine the nodev blocks someting
<ogra_> (using devices from /sys instead of /dev)
<ogra_> beyond that, let me go through init.rc of mako
<Joe_B> For the contributor agreement, what if I don't have a "Canonical Project Manager or contact"?
<awe> pwd
 * awe sighs
<mhall119> Joe_B: what do you plan on contributing to?
<Joe_B> mhall119: to start with I was just going to browse the sdk and take a look around, so this isn't something I need to deal with immediately.
<Joe_B> Are there plans for a wallpaper changer? support for live wallpapers?  I could maybe help with the first.
<mhall119> wallpaper changer I believe is on the feature list
<mhall119> I don't know about live ones
<mhall119> since it's really just a background for the dash
<Saviq> om26er, found it
<Saviq> om26er, it should be handled via upstart
<Saviq> om26er, but then it could fail to start if it finds an instance already
<Saviq> om26er, file a bug against unity/8.0 please?
<om26er> Saviq, yes will do. if the shell is already running it should be killed and a new instance shall be started. that's pretty much what we have in desktop unity right now
<Saviq> om26er, only with --replace
<Saviq> om26er, by default it would just fail to start
<Saviq> om26er, but that, IMO, should be handled via upstart
<Saviq> om26er, i.e. restart unity8
<Saviq> om26er, I don't want to build such functionality into unity8, hardly feels like the right place...
<om26er> Saviq, so what's the final word should we have a bug for unity/8.0 regarding this or nor ?
<om26er> *not
<Saviq> om26er, bug, yes please
<Saviq> om26er, how it's gonna get solved is a different issue
<Saviq> om26er, but bug, yes, please
<om26er> Saviq, bug 1193412
<ubot5> bug 1193412 in Unity "Starting unity from terminal should restart it" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1193412
<om26er> though it went to https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/
<Saviq> om26er, yeah, there's no way to only target unity/8.0
<Saviq> greyback, ricmm, can you please comment on https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1193412 whether what I wrote makes sense?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1193412 in Unity 8.0 "Starting unity from terminal should restart it" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<greyback> Saviq: yep, looks ok.
<ogra_> awe, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5787218/ here are some more devices that need radio ownership
 * ogra_ hopes he has alll now
<ogra_> awe, see if that fixes it
<Joe_B> In the qtcreator, why is it supported platforms seems to list only desktop for everything? is there an example touch app in there?
<awe> ogra_, it's not radio ownership that's the issue.
<awe> I'll give it a try, but am not optimistic
<awe> I'm also going to re-flash non-flipped to do some more poking around
<ogra_> well, we were missing all the permissions for these devices (along with the ownership)
<awe> I'll try...but don't think it'll solve the problem
<awe> ogra_, so is the plan to just add all this stuff into one giant android udev rule???
<awe> ogra_, wouldn't it make sense to create rules files for each device?
<ogra_> awe, yeah, and a generic android rule
<ogra_> for now one giant one will do though
<ogra_> but yeah, i didnt plan to keep it that way :)
<awe> so will we try and split before we make flipped the default, and or will we flip and then try and break apart?
<ogra_> in fact i think we should have a translation tool that parses ueventd.rc into a rule
<ogra_> i would filp first
<awe> ogra_, do you have a blueprint you're working off of?
<ogra_> nope
<awe> as I think it's important to track a WI for splitting apart this giant udev rule
<ogra_> there was a flipping BP ... but that was a0 pretty sparse on WIs and b) owned by pat
<awe> ogra_, hmmmm... you might want to discuss with ChickenCutlass then.  seems like thi sia something easily lost
 * ogra_ doubts that given we need to find a proper way for ports anyway ... but yeah, we might want to create a container-flip-cleanup BP
<awe> ogra_, no dice
<ogra_> ok
<awe> ogra_, can we track workarounds we've tried in the bug?
<awe> I'll add what I've tried to so far
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> we will need these rules anyway though
<mhall119> Kaleo: ping
<rickspencer3> mhall119, I'm looking for docs on using notify-osd with the Ubuntu components ... little help?
<mhall119> rickspencer3: I don't think there is an API for it yet, not outside of the shell itself and maybe some custom stuff for the default apps
<rickspencer3> oh?
<mhall119> AFAIK, none of the Unity integration APIs are available from QML yet
<rickspencer3> that bites
<mhall119> so, no launcher, indicators, etc
<rickspencer3> booo
<mhall119> agreed
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, how did you do this for sharing from the Gallery?
<rickspencer3> ^
<morphis> awe: hm, I didn't verified the bug yet cause of a missing suitable SIM card but at least according to the source code some things have changed in the relevant code parts so I would expect the bug already to be fixed
<awe> morphis, can you add comments to the bug directly, I'm in a meeting right now.  I will look it over.  Also, did you see my comment about handling error reports?
<morphis> awe: yes I did
<morphis> awe: pinged sergiusens here to ask wether he can shortly retest with an latest image
<awe> sergio is on vacation
<awe> please update the bug, and I can test if you don't have the capability to do so
<morphis> awe: will get a SIM card with credits tomorrow
<awe> k
<morphis> let me verify my findings and I will add them
<morphis> will do that tomorrow but need to get some other work done today
<Kaleo> mhall119: pong
<mhall119> Kaleo: hey, I was checking up on some SDK stuff
<mhall119> 1) The component to access commandline args, to replace the C++ app launcher that the docviewer is using
<Kaleo> mhall119: it's merged for a few weeks
<Kaleo> mhall119: however the online doc is not up to date
<mhall119> and 2) The background tasks discussions originally included a way to play music in the background, is that available or being worked on?
<mhall119> Kaleo: right, I know the developer.u.c docs are out of date, I think dpm was going to update them
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, the gallery uses share-app to do that actual share
<Kaleo> mhall119: yeah, dpm is
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, but what about the notify-osd integration?
<Kaleo> mhall119: 2) is not available nor being worked on currently
<mhall119> Kaleo: is that planned to be done before October?
<Kaleo> mhall119: I think it slipped the spreadsheet
<Kaleo> mhall119: it's in https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-1305-background-task-service and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MissingSDKFeatures
<Kaleo> mhall119: I'll put it in the spreadsheet
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, even trickier
<kenvandine> there is qml bindings in share-app
<rickspencer3> :/
<kenvandine> a few lines of c++
<kenvandine> well
<mhall119> thanks Kaleo
<kenvandine> now that the new notify-osd has landed in the shell
<kenvandine> i bet you can do it without that
<svip> I am trying to deploy Ubuntu Touch on an old Nexus (the second newest one, I believe), and after having seemingly been succesful, it suddenly went to Ubuntu's bootloader and complained that it could not deploy the autodeploy.zip file, because the device was no longer connected.  I tried to reboot it, but no luck.  Now when I reboot its bootloader, it says 'Downloading...' and 'Do not turn off target !!' and I can only select START.
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, mhall119 pmcgowan tells me that Ubuntu Components sdk integration for notify-osd should come next week
<rickspencer3> \o/
<pmcgowan> oh man
<pmcgowan> heh
<mhall119> \o/
<svip> What does downloading in this context mean? :S
<mhall119> svip: Nexus what?
<svip> mhall119: I dunno, Nexus 3?  Maybe?
<svip> It doesn't say on the device.
<mhall119> I don't think they come in 3
<svip> Board name is tuna REV 9, if that helps.
<mhall119> tuna?  hmmm, I don't know what that one is
<svip> mhall119: Ah, Galaxy Nexus.
<svip> Oh great, now I am in the good bootloader again (or at least the one where I can select recovery mode).
<svip> Oooh, now it appears to be working.
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, i'll look forward to that
<kenvandine> then i can drop most of the cpp code from share-app :)
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, you will be the first to know then
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, excellent :)
<svip> mhall119: Hm, nah, I was wrong, after the autodeploy.zip was put on; it now just boots to a black screen.
<awe> ogra_, I need to grab some grub, but wondering if you need more debug info from me rE: the 3g bug?
<awe> ogra_, I'll be back ~15-20m
<svip> mhall119: I always speak too soon!  Sorry; now it is working. :)
<awe> I just re-flashed non-flipped and will take a look at sysfs to see if I see the same devices
<ogra_> awe, great
<stgraber> ogra_: hey, do we use swap on any of the touch devices?
<ogra_> stgraber, yep, a swapfile ... but the plan is to get rid of it
<stgraber> ogra_: good, I like that plan, because that file is changing between every rootfs .tar.gz and so always ends up in my diffs ;)
<ogra_> stgraber, well, not sure *when* we can get rid of it .... ricmm and rsalveti might know .... it kind of goes together with being able to put apps to sleep
<ogra_> iirc
<rsalveti> stgraber: ogra_: we'll probably keep it for a while, at least until we get some optimizations done in the shell
<rsalveti> stgraber: we might change the way we create it then
<awe> ogra_, I checked and the devices in /sys look the same flipped vs. non-flipped.  I'll look at the NM code next, however I need to spend some time on the socket retry code next
<awe> s/retry code next/retry code now/
<FunnyLookinHat> Hey guys - how do you install a terminal ?
<pmcgowan> FunnyLookinHat, there is one in the image
<FunnyLookinHat> pmcgowan, in the latest saucy?  I'm not seeing on in my launcher
<pmcgowan> FunnyLookinHat, you need to search in the apps lens
<pmcgowan> we are actually changing that to show them all by default until categories get finished
<FunnyLookinHat> Ah ok
<FunnyLookinHat> good idea :)
<genii> Is the Slimport adapter utilized?
<genii> ( on the Nexus 4 )
<ChickenCutlass> wtf
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, what do I need to import for FriendsDispatcher?
<kenvandine> Friends 0.1
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, like this:
<rickspencer3> import Ubuntu.Friends 0.1
<rickspencer3> ?
<kenvandine> no
<kenvandine> import Friends 0.1
<kenvandine> not in the Ubuntu namespace
<rickspencer3> thanks kenvandine
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, one more ... how do I get the account # from the AccountService inside a delegate?
<kenvandine> is the id
<kenvandine> it's "id"
<rickspencer3> so account.id
<rickspencer3> or just "id"
<kenvandine> probably account.id
<kenvandine> i don't remember.. :)
<rickspencer3> hmm
<rickspencer3> doesn't seem to be either :/
<kenvandine> oh
<kenvandine> it's accountId
<rickspencer3> ah
<rickspencer3> nice
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, https://twitter.com/rickspencer3/statuses/348172567355482113
<kenvandine> rickspencer3, nice!
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, and ... https://twitter.com/rickspencer3/statuses/348173215039885312
<kenvandine> even better!
<rickspencer3> mhall119, I have a new version of reddgur in the branch that supports micro-blogging
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, I can't wait to add notify-osd support, that will be sweet
<kenvandine> yeah :)
<rickspencer3> kenvandine, when I get back from holidays, I'll extract those buttons and that dialog into self-container unit
<kenvandine> cool
<kenvandine> nice component
<icoop> hi! I just flashed ubuntu-touch on my galaxy nexus. Now I am trying to add online accounts to use the friends app. On askubuntu someone had the same question but no answer. Does anyone here have a tip for me?
<rickspencer3> icoop, you need to use the terminal app to add the accounts
<rickspencer3> icoop,  to add twitter do $uoa-create twitter <your-twitter-handle>
<rickspencer3> to add facebook do $uoa-create facebook <your-facebook-id>
<rickspencer3> (unless kenvandine added a UI for it since I last did this)
<icoop> perfect! Thank you!
<jcastro> icoop: can you close your question on askubuntu or post an answer when you get it sorted?
<icoop> sure
<jcastro> thanks man!
<rickspencer3> dang it
<rickspencer3> is the fact that installed apps don't show up properly in the Apps lens a well known issue?
<rickspencer3> arg, this means I can't get to the terminal!
<rickspencer3> rsalveti, sergiusens ? ^
<rickspencer3> ChickenCutlass, ^ ?
<ChickenCutlass> rickspencer3, what's up -- terminal not working?
<rickspencer3> ChickenCutlass, App Lens is not working
<rickspencer3> ChickenCutlass, the icons for installed apps are all empty windows
<ChickenCutlass> rickspencer3, hmm. working for me.
<rickspencer3> also when I search
<rickspencer3> oh fudge
<ChickenCutlass> rickspencer3, do an update / upgrade then reboot
<ChickenCutlass> maybe
<rickspencer3> ChickenCutlass, I installed the Developer Support
<rickspencer3> which took hours to install
<rickspencer3> and I bet it busted me
<ChickenCutlass> weird
<mhall119> rickspencer3: bzr merge lp:~mhall119/+junk/reddgur/ to get the packaging files I've been using
<rickspencer3> ChickenCutlass, if I just phablet-flash will it install the today's image again for me?
 * rickspencer3 tries
<ChickenCutlass> rickspencer3, yes
<ChickenCutlass> it will
<rickspencer3> oh boy
<rickspencer3> ChickenCutlass, it shows some weird looking grub-like page!
 * rickspencer3 falls to floor in panic
<ChickenCutlass> rickspencer3, you running the flipped image?
<ChickenCutlass> rickspencer3, if so -- you will see the recovery screen
<rickspencer3> ChickenCutlass, I phablet-flashed this morning
<rickspencer3> so, whatever I got
<rickspencer3> ChickenCutlass, also, phablet-flash just fixed my issue
<ChickenCutlass> ok
<popey> 22:05:19 < rickspencer3> ChickenCutlass, I installed the Developer Support
<popey> did you do that in qtcreator?
<rickspencer3> popey, yes
<popey> right
<popey> i suspect it added one of bzoltan1's ppa's and pulled in some crack
<rickspencer3> popey, that stuff needs some QA badly
<djjeff> I wish I could install grub bootloader on my tab 10.1
<rickspencer3> based on usage I suspect that the functionality is largely untested
<rickspencer3> it's starting urk me, tbh
 * rickspencer3 shakes fist
<mhall119> +1
<wilee-nilee> Stella, Stellaaaaaa
<rickspencer3> lol
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<popey> alan@deep-thought:~$ grep ppa /usr/share/qtcreator/ubuntu/scripts/qtc_device_developertools
<popey> $ADB apt-add-repository ppa:canonical-qt5-edgers/qt5-proper -y
<popey> that would be it I imagine
<popey> rickspencer3: you may be able to get away with "sudo ppa-purge ppa:canonical-qt5-edgers/qt5-proper"
<rickspencer3> popey, well, I guess it will all get blown away the next time I phablet-flash ;)
<popey> that too
<vthompson> Does anyone know how packages that are built in the core apps PPA by Jenkins are built into the images?
<popey> vthompson: i suspect sergiusens or ricmm can answer questions related to that
<popey> or rsalveti
<vthompson> rsalveti, sergiusens, or ricmm  there are currently two packages in the PPA for the Nemo Folderlistmodel QML plugin that music-app and ubuntu-filemanager-app use.  qtdeclarative5-nemo-qml-plugins-folderlistmodel is the older plugin (ubuntu-filemanager-app still depends on this, but I have a merge proposal to change this). qtdeclarative5-nemo-qml-plugin-folderlistmodel is the newer package that music-app depends on. When
<vthompson> ubuntu-filemanager-app changes to depend on the latter, the image will need to have that package
<mhall119> why the name change?
<rsalveti> rickspencer3: I know Saviq was working in a few fixes for the shell
<rsalveti> black screen and also into the installed apps issue (blank icons)
<rsalveti> vthompson: right, and where is the new package?
<vthompson> mhall119, name change was *probably* because the set of Nemo plugins were split up. Now we only need the Folderlistmodel.
<vthompson> rsalveti, the package is in the PPA as nemo-qml-plugin-folderlistmodel
<rsalveti> vthompson: in the core apps ppa?
<rsalveti> if so, the image will already use that
<vthompson> the older plugin was under nemo-qml-plugins. It hasn't been built since March
<vthompson> Yep
<vthompson> The PPA also has "nemo-qml-plugins" I think there's a conflict
<vthompson> I don't see the new version in the manifests.
<vthompson> Is it because ubuntu-filemanager-app depends on the old plugin still? Will this be automatically fixed when they change their dependency?
<vthompson> music-app isn't get built into the image yet, so nothing in the image depends on the newer plugin.
<rsalveti> right, yeah, just change the dependency for the file manager
<vthompson> Cool, glad to hear it'll be transparent
<vthompson> rsalveti, thanks for your help!
<rsalveti> it should, if not, just ping me
<vthompson> I'll check the manifests once the update is in the PPA
<vthompson> On a related note, how do we get music-app to get built into the images?
<rsalveti> guess first thing is getting an approval from mhall119
<rsalveti> and popey
<rsalveti> then just create a bug against https://launchpad.net/touch-preview-images and assign it to me or sergiusens
<vthompson> rsalveti, gotcha thanks
<mhall119> vthompson: rsalveti: is it functionally ready enough to be included in the daily device images?
<mhall119> I don't have audio on my N7, so I can't verify
<mhall119> we should ship some sample music too
<vthompson> I'd like someone to test on a device to verify that it is...
<vthompson> It is usable in my sandbox
<vthompson> We still have yet to go through a good iteration of design work, however. The app looks nice, but if we'd rather not change things dramatically on users/testers/early adopters, then we could wait.
<Saviq> rsalveti, the black thumbnails is something that will be improved / resolved with the switch to Mir, not working on it now
<Saviq> rsalveti, empty icons are fixed in libunity already
<Saviq> rickspencer3, ↑
<mhall119> Saviq: \o/
<rsalveti> Saviq: awesome
<rickspencer3> thanks Saviq
<Saviq> "not working on it now" == "not for surfaceflinger"
<mhall119> Saviq: any idea when we'll have working "Frequently used" section or ability to drag apps to/from the Launcher?
<Saviq> mhall119, freq is relatively easy, we need to start reporting data to zeitgeist (we decided for the upstart job to do it)
<Saviq> mhall119, then pick it up from there
<Saviq> mhall119, drag'n'drop... we can do it within the shell relatively easy as well, mzanetti is working on that within the launcher, should be relatively easy to add dragging from dash to launcher
<Saviq> mhall119, but then we have to see whether the system-wide d'n'd support in the platform happens in the mean time
<Saviq> mhall119, which would be better to use, because it wouldn't be something internal to the shell
<Saviq> mhall119, and would get us closer to d'n'd items onto launcher shortcuts
<Saviq> to open
<Saviq> mhall119, that said, that's not something we're actively working on now, but it's on various TODOs
<mhall119> Saviq: ok, thanks
<mfisch> ChickenCutlass: is this coming from hybris? It's new in powerd (for me): =============> Skipping libc.so
<mhall119> I used to have a patched launcher file, but it was such a pain to replace it every time I phablet-flased
<Saviq> mhall119, oh, that's gonna happen quicker
<Saviq> mhall119, it's gonna be a dconf-key away
<Saviq> mhall119, mzanetti and Wellark are working on that ~now
<rsalveti> mfisch: yes, and was removed with latest hybris already
<mfisch> rsalveti: thx
<mhall119> Saviq: ah, that would be nice, so it'll persist as long as /home/phablet does
<Saviq> mhall119, yup, so phablet-flash should be fine
<Saviq> mhall119, only -b would be bad
<Saviq> mhall119, but then the flipped container image is coming, when -b becomes only a first-time exercise
<mhall119> ah, nice, Android updates without over-writing Ubuntu stuff
#ubuntu-touch 2013-06-22
<Joe> Help, please, I am trying to install ubuntu touch on a Nexus 4 and I keep getting the initial Google boot screen and then it shuts off. I can boot into recovery mode.???
<buc28> hello world
<mhall119> hello
<bzoltan1> popey:  what? who? when? Me? I did not touch any of the PPAs  Qt5 stack recently... what did go wrong?
<kc8qvp> ~/sb end
<mit> hi guys sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list command not found
<ogra_> apt-get install nano :)
<mit> ok and then?
<ogra_> then the editor command is found
<mit> ~$ sudo /etc/apt/sources.list sudo: /etc/apt/sources.list: command not found
<mit> ~$ sudo /etc/apt/sources.list sudo: /etc/apt/sources.list: command not found
<ogra_> thats not the same you wrote above
<mit> deb not found
<mit> deb not found
<mit> ??
<AskUbuntu> When is ubuntu touch available for Sony Xperia Z? | http://askubuntu.com/q/311394
<matv1> Is there anyone here up to speed on the calendar app development? I am trying to find out what the status is on syncing.
<matv1> More specifically CalDav
<ekm> hi
<ogra_> rsalveti, todays image should boot on manta now (i added per device udev rules to lxc-android-config)
<ogra_> (still building though)
<austin_powers_12> Hi everybody, I'm starting learning QML. How I set an Icon to a Button?
<ns5> I'm using Ubuntu 13.04, I created a ubuntu touch project with qt creator, but when I use qmlscene to run the app, it has 90% possibility that the app window has nothing but the content of the window beneath.  Any idea?
<austin_powers_12> try to expand the windows
<austin_powers_12> window
<austin_powers_12> that's work for me
<ns5> austin_powers_12: works like a charm, thanks!
<kilj> Hi to all! I have a noob (maybe) question. After installing ubuntu on my nexus7 and connecting qt with device I see next tip: "You will find Ubuntu UI templates drom File - New File or Project", but I have not new templates and choosed button "Desktop templates"  is disabled. (I use Ubuntu 13.04). Help please...
<ns5> when I run my qml app, I get a lot of "ReferenceError: column is not defined", but the app runs fine, is this a real error?
<dorsatum> hi guys, my ubuntu-ui-toolkit folder has only examples, and within it there is no ComponentsShowcase.qml file. how can this be sorted?
<dorsatum> is there anyway the entire thing can be re installed?
<slim> hi all, I just installed ubuntu touch on my nexus s but now way to get network working neither on the device nor with qtcreator cloning of my machine !!!
<slim> any issue to activate network?
<austin_powers_12> maybe this is not a channel for development issues. Can anybody tell me where I have to go?
<netcurli> you can try #ubuntu-app-devel for problems with app development, but as it is the weekend, there will be probably not many responses there either
<austin_powers_12> netcurli: thanks
<Havenoname> That's better. An unregistered username.
<Havenoname> I have a question, or two. To start, would I have better luck asking for help here or on Ask Ubuntu? Not sure of the etiquette in this channel.
<netcurli> If you think others might have the same questions then there are probably better for AskUbuntu. Otherwise feel free to ask questions here
<Havenoname> Oh I hate this keyboard. Well then since I'm here, where abouts would I go to find the touch sensitivity on the latest nexus 10 tablet build? It's very much lacking currently.
<Havenoname> If it is present at all.
<k1l_> !touch | Havenoname
<ubot5> Havenoname: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<k1l_> or #ubuntu-arm if its the desktop ubuntu you are running
<Havenoname> It's Ubuntu Touch.
<Havenoname> I thought I was in #ubuntu-touch tbh.
<k1l_> sorry, i got lost in my billion channels im in :/
<Havenoname> Ok so it isn't just me? I'm on a 72+ stretch gulping down coffee and sugar trying to clean house. I wasn't even sure I was in IRC to begin with.
<k1l_> this is the right place, but im not sure how active this channel is on a saturday afternoon in summer :/ just bring some patience
<Havenoname> I have plenty.
<Havenoname> But I'd think Saturday afternoon would be better than most other times really.
<Havenoname> I answered my own question through perseverance and dumb luck. Yay for me.
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntu Touch porting: bad file tree | http://askubuntu.com/q/311463
<Adriank> hello
<Adriank> does anyone know any good links to install ubuntu on motorla defy
<rsalveti> ogra_: cool, thanks
<rsalveti> ogra_: but noticed you're now copying the device specific rule file during runtime
<rsalveti> the fs will be ro later on
<rsalveti> so we might need to deal with this differently
<ogra_> i havent tried it yet, but was hoping udev might understand links
<ogra_> so that we can have the actual file in the android system img and create the link from the initrd before the rootfs goes ro
<rsalveti> right, but slangasek was going to do something to understand the original files, right?
<rsalveti> we don't necessarily need to ship such files
<ogra_> not sure, i thought he wanted to write a pasrer
<ogra_> *parser
<rsalveti> right
<rsalveti> understanding the original files is better as we don't need to ship such files
<ogra_> hmm, if a link would work and the file is always named the same we wouldnt even need to have the system rw
<rsalveti> as they are already part of the android ones anyway
<ogra_> yeah
<rsalveti> right
<ogra_> well, whatever he does, for now what we have will work ... we can adapt on the move
<rsalveti> yup
<rsalveti> only issue is that the file will no be tracked by the package
<rsalveti> as you're copying it over at the upstart job
<ogra_> thats fine
<ogra_> also with the postinst
<rsalveti> alright, will give that a try later then
<rsalveti> thanks :-)
<ogra_> if i can find the property file the postinst copies it ... if not (i.e. at image build time) the upstart job does it on first boot
<ogra_> so that upgrades work too
<rsalveti> right
<Adriank> hi
<Adriank> does any know a good install guide for motorola defy ubuntu
<ParadoxGuitarist> Is there any reason why I wouldn't be able to run a precompiled binary on a nexus 7 with Ubuntu-touch?
<ParadoxGuitarist> As long as you have the x86 libs installed?
<slangasek> rsalveti, ogra_: oh right, / will be ro so we can't dynamically generate rules and store them there... however, I think udev will follow symlinks, so we could link /lib/udev/rules.d/nn-android.rules to /run/so-n-so, which is generated at boot time
<ogra_> slangasek, well, i would just put it into /system :with a fixed name but device specific contetnt )
<popey> ParadoxGuitarist: nexus 7 is arm, so no, you can't run x86 binaries on it
<ogra_> slangasek, that way we can generate it from the ueventd.rc and ship it in the container
<ogra_> at android build time
<webcommader> the add_apps.sh does not work anymore.do you know why???
 * ogra_ applauds brazil
<slangasek> ogra_: and I would prefer to limit the amount of work coded into the android image :)
<ogra_> well, but that brings us more hw specific bits to the ubuntu side
<webcommader> is there any other way to install all the apps
<ogra_> webcommader, i think the shell changed with the recent version, might be that popey needs to adjust the script
<webcommader> ok
 * ogra_ sees all apps in the app lens now, but not all of them have a name/icon
<ogra_> (with a fresh install that is, no script involved)
<popey> i have
<webcommader> whats the link
<popey> just pushed
<popey> I had updated it on my local machine, but not pushed
<webcommader> ok
<popey> one moment
<webcommader> ok
<webcommader> can you send me the link when you are finished
<popey> its done
<popey> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~popey/+junk/phablet-flash-wrapper/view/head:/add_apps.sh
<popey> you only need to edit one line
<popey> change line 14, so it says UBUNTU_ROOT="/"
<webcommader> which line
<popey> rather than UBUNTU_ROOT="/data/ubuntu"
<popey> quite proud of that ☻
<webcommader> It says that it cant find the directory
<popey> eh?
<webcommader> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5790640/
 * popey looks
<popey> hmm
<popey> dunno, it works here on my nexus 4
<webcommader> what command did you use
<popey> does your script look like http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~popey/+junk/phablet-flash-wrapper/view/head:/add_apps.sh ?
<popey> maybe bzr branch lp:~popey/+junk/phablet-flash-wrapper
<popey> to get it from launchpad
<webcommader> i dont have bzr installed
<popey> install it ☻
<webcommader> ok doing it now
<webcommader> i didnot have branch installed ether
<webcommader> still does not work
<ogra_> popey, thats for flipped, right ?
<ogra_> popey, check for the existence of /etc/init/lxc-android-config.conf and make it switch conditionally, that upstart job only exists on flipped
<webcommader> what are the blank icons in the apps section
<popey> ogra_: thanks
<compuspital> hey mhall119
<compuspital> I have a few ideas for core app weather
<compuspital> hey kgunn Thanks for all you do!
#ubuntu-touch 2013-06-23
<AskUbuntu> Motorola razr hd XT925 - touch preview | http://askubuntu.com/q/311593
<AmEv> Hmmm... Trying to compile a kernel, but can't get it to fit in a proper boot.img...
<postmodern> so will ubuntu phone image contain apt-get?
<postmodern> so i can install .deb packages for arm?
<djjeff> I put raring onto my tablet and it works
<djjeff> I put saucy onto my tablet
<djjeff> it starts but the screen is all black
<djjeff> what could be causing that
<djjeff> drivers were changed in saucy?
<djjeff> I can do adb shell and get into the chroot ubuntu when running saucy and was able to check /var/log
<djjeff> postmodern it already has apt-get
<dorsatum> hi, guys, i tried at my hand at the standard currency converter app, the issue i had was that initially Componentshowcase.qml wouldn't work, because a number of components were not installed
<djjeff> you just need to chroot into /data/ubuntu
<dorsatum> Now, the qml file is there but once i type Qt in the dash
<dorsatum> i get 4 resultss for Qt Components for components showcase
<dorsatum> how can this  be resolved?
<dorsatum> any ideas?
<popey> postmodern: it does currently, but I don't know about the final version
<AskUbuntu> ubuntu touch os for Sony xperia go | http://askubuntu.com/q/311655
<TobyK> Hi... in which order should I flash the armhf vs armle files?
<popey> TobyK: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install#Manual_Installation
<TobyK> got it, thanks popey
<postmodern> popey, awesome, i hope it does, somehow!
<postmodern> popey, it would make things much simpler for me and other developers
<ogra_> postmodern, by default apt will be disabled in the final image, app will be installed using click packages, but there will be a "developer" option that lets you enable apt if desired
<ogra_> *apps
<postmodern> ogra_, why?
<ogra_> because we do image based updates of the system
<postmodern> ogra_, i guess being able to re-enable it is better than having to jail break the phone ;)
<ogra_> (the developer option will disable that and you will need to use apt, cant have both reliably)
<postmodern> ogra_, that sounds like a _horrible_ system update design
<postmodern> ogra_, user install apt packagees should be installed outside of the main system image ?
<ogra_> why ? apt isnt the primary tool on a target to install anything for endusers
<ogra_> that would require heavi modification of apt for no good
<ogra_> the default install mechanism are click packges
<ogra_> an enduser wil never get in touch with apt
<postmodern> ogra_, then sounds like apt isn't verify configurable and highly coupled to /usr
<ogra_> the point is that apt is a system wide tool that requires administrative rights ... click packages are user based
<ogra_> additionally there is the fact that / will be readonly ... you would have to remount it all the time for apt actions
<ogra_> (there also wont be any UI for apt/debs)
<ogra_> it is a tool for developers that use the commandline, we will indeed offer a way for you to use it, but it wont be the default
<postmodern> ogra_, sounds like a design limitation in apt
<ogra_> that it doesnt allow per user installed packages ?
<ogra_> yeah, kind of
<ogra_> but then it was never designed for that from the grouod up
<ogra_> *ground
<ogra_> beyond the fact that it is way to heavyweight for a phone
<ogra_> (you need to maintain huge databases on disk etc)
<ogra_> hmm, no tedg ...
<ogra_> teh hud service looks really bad wrt startup time http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/ubuntu-touch/bootchart-maguro.png
<ogra_> (friends-dispatcher too
<ogra_> )
<postmodern> ogra_, sounds your contradicting yourself
<ogra_> ?
<ogra_> postmodern, in what ?
<postmodern> ogra_, should be a way to install additional packages
<ogra_> for developers there will be ...  the default package management is done via click packages though
<postmodern> ogra_, ok
<ogra_> there wont be any UI integration with apt, you will only be able to use it from commandline ... so there is no reason to enable it by default (or ship endless megabytes of package DBs in the image)
<ogra_> and as i said above it breaks the concept of diffed system upgrades
<ogra_> s/system/system image/
<AskUbuntu> ctrl+R shortcut doesnt work anymore | http://askubuntu.com/q/311770
<AmEv_> Eh...?
<AmEv_> Trying to get a "custom" kernel, but when I add the configs and patth, it makes the zImage too big.
<ogra_> define to big
<AmEv_> It came out 3.8MB.
<AmEv_> Then initrd.img was .2MB.
<AmEv_> So, 4MB.
<AmEv> It does boot into Android without the patches on the Wiki, but adding them, abootimg chews me out that it's too big.
<AmEv> The new kernel, keeping the ramdisk.
<AmEv> Then there's the issue of black screen on boktup...
<AmEv> PS: antares is my device.
<AmEv> So, what is the best way to troubleshoot blank screen on boot?
<AmEv> Still going to try the latest image....
<mcmohan> hi
<mcmohan> im looking for some help in installing ubuntu touch
<mcmohan> hi anybody there
<mcmohan> hi guys
<mcmohan> im looking help in installing ubuntu touch
<mcmohan> anybody can help me?
<wilee-nilee> mcmohan, I can't help other than to say all the info you need is in the channel headers.
<mcmohan> yes
<mcmohan> im stuck in final step
<mcmohan> since in not very good in linux
<wilee-nilee> mcmohan, You realize this is in development, there is not much there really, and to do anything with it you will have to have some experience, IE in knowing how to chroot...etc. In other words you may find it even if you get it running not done yet and satifactory.
<wilee-nilee> not satisfactory*
<wilee-nilee> At least that is what I found, nice golas of the development of it but hardly close to finish.
<wilee-nilee> goals*
<popey> mcmohan: whats the specific issue?
<gnito> touch on the note 2?
<popey> gnito: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices its listed there
<popey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/n7100 is the specific page
<gnito> the n7100 is the unlock version, i have the AT&T
<wilee-nilee> mhall119, I recognized you, lol
<mhall119> so it's not just lurking, it's stalking :)
<wilee-nilee> lol I actually help in #ubuntu at times, actually just lurking the channels is a great education.
<wilee-nilee> on the OS's
<mhall119> that's actually why I lurk in most of the channels too
<popey> I lurk because I'm following mhall119
 * mhall119 constantly looks over his shoulder
<netcurli> :D
<popey> Yeah, keep watching buddy..
<wilee-nilee> I'm just a couch enthusiast, just happened to get a computer from a recycler that was ubuntu when I returned to college, never had used a computer regularly, and found open source to be an interesting secondary pursuit.
<popey> Oh that's rather excellent
<wilee-nilee> Kind of a obsession really, I'm in a intercultural studies program otherwise, lol
<AndroUser> Hoi
<Frederik> Hi
<AskUbuntu> No keyboard in wireless app for Saucy Touch 22? | http://askubuntu.com/q/311907
<yakov> hello
<popey> hi yakov
<yakov> i tried to install touch on nexus 7 3g but seems like install stuck on 'waiting for device'
<yakov> could you give me some hints
<popey> how did you install?
<yakov> usual install from wiki
<yakov> phablet-flash -d grouper -b
<yakov> installer rebooted device to boot menu and stuck with message <waiting for device>
#ubuntu-touch 2014-06-16
<JoshStrobl> hey guys, how do I re-install a core app like the File Manager and Calendar? They don't open, icon blank, and just doing an uninstall then click the Install button again doesn't work. Is it a package I can grab via apt-get or a particular click I need to push and install using adb?
<nhaines> JoshStrobl: not possible.
<JoshStrobl> nhaines: *sigh*
<JoshStrobl> nhaines: so I gotta do a fresh install then?
<nhaines> JoshStrobl: sounds like it.
<Vairam> can anyone send me the download link for ubuntu touch latest build for droid razr xt912
<lotuspsychje> !devices | Vairam
<ubot5> Vairam: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<lotuspsychje> Vairam: ubuntu-touch works best for nexus devices for now..
<Vairam> oh
<lotuspsychje> Vairam: its also best you install channel=devel to receive updates
<Vairam> i tried old build it has problem with tower
<lotuspsychje> Vairam: also check the XDA formums for your device
<Vairam> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/current/
<Vairam> files from this link is not working
<dholbach> good morning
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday and happy Fresh Veggies Day! :-D
<ybon> It's now three days my girlfriend uses the Nexus 4 on Ubuntu Touch I've installed for her, and she's yet gone to work with *my* phone :D (that they are both totally similar, apart from one being in English and the other in French)
<ybon> Is phablet-screenshot working? I need to send her the SMS she receive :p
<ybon> I have this error remote object '/tmp/mir_screencast_768x1280.rgba' does not exist
<popey> ybon: yes, you need to patch it as the mir socket moved
<popey> one moment let me find the bug
<ybon> thanks popey :)
<popey> ybon: bug 1327139
<ubot5> bug 1327139 in phablet-tools (Ubuntu) "mirscreencast broke (moved socket) in #71" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1327139
<ybon> thanks!
<ybon> davmor2: about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-messages/+bug/1329289 are you sure the message is not sent?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1329289 in indicator-messages (Ubuntu) "Messaging indicator sometimes fails to send a reply" [Undecided,New]
<ybon> I was about to file an issue about a similar problem I have with the indicator
<oSoMoN> sil2100: hey could you (or someone you trust) comment on this minor packaging change in webbrowser-app? https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/fonts-liberation/+merge/223203
<ybon> but in my case the message *is* sent, but never appears in the message app as sent
<davmor2> ybon: Yes as I never receive it :)
<davmor2> ybon: I'm sending messages to myself.  So I know that the text comes through correctly
<ybon> davmor2: ok :)
<ybon> So I need to file a new one
<ybon> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-messages/+bug/1330390
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1330390 in indicator-messages (Ubuntu) "Some messages sent from the indicator never appear in the message-app" [Undecided,New]
<ybon> where I can find the translation for "Unlock your PIN" message in the unlock PIN page? It's far too long in French, I'd like to propone another
<ybon> popey: I don't see how to apply the info from the mirscreencast bug to phablet-screenshot, any hint?
<ybon> i.e. I don't see any command line option for defining the socket in pablet-screenshot
<popey> ybon: you need to ninja edit phablet-screenshot - the line which calls mirscreencast, add a -w /run/mir_socket
<popey> i think
<ybon> ooookey :)
<ogra_> time that sergio returns so we can merge that fix
 * ybon ninja mode
<ybon> still remote object '/var/run/mir_screencast_768x1280.rgba' does not exist
<popey> ybon: you need to update your phablet tools it seems you have very old ones
<ybon> I see mir_screencast_768x1280_60Hz.rgba in /tmp
<ybon> oh
<popey> yeah, the freq was added a while back
<ybon> should I need a new ppa?
<popey> or ninja that in
<popey> what release of ubuntu you using?
<ybon> 14.04
<ybon> yet time to upgrade? :p
<popey>   Installed: 1.0+14.10.20140528.1-0ubuntu1
<popey> no, I'm sticking to 14.04 as long as I can
<lotuspsychje> till 2019 :p
<ybon> 1.0+14.04.20140416-0ubuntu1
<ybon> so I'm late, yeah
<popey> yeah, yours is olde
<ybon> it may be that I'm using a wrong ppa
<popey>         500 http://ppa.launchpad.net/phablet-team/tools/ubuntu/ trusty/main amd64 Packages
<popey> thats where my phablet-tools came from
<ybon> APT-Sources: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty/universe amd64 Packages
<ybon> this is mine I guess
<ybon> let me change that
<ybon> thanks :)
<popey> np
<popey> how are you btw ☻
<popey> also "morning"
<ybon> :)
<ybon> I'm fine :)
<ybon> familly time https://twitter.com/informagicien/status/478299349718687745
<ybon> and setting up my girlfriend phone :)
<ybon> I'm planning a new run on OSMTouch, but don't know exactly when, as I need a bit of time to understand how to override the QT map to allow more control
<popey> oh i saw that picture on the weekend, didn't realise you took it!
<ybon> I took it... and eat it! ;)
<popey> hehe
<sil2100> oSoMoN: hey! Sure
<oSoMoN> sil2100, thx!
<ybon> humm, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/phablet-tools shows mine as latest, so I need something more cowboy I guess
<popey> well, the ppa will still fail with the mir_socket issue, but should have the 60Hz added
<ybon> adding this one https://launchpad.net/~phablet-team/+archive/tools atm
<ybon> popey: just thinking, what about organizing a OSMTouch sprint at some point?
<popey> sounds fun ☻
<ybon> :)
<popey> i like the idea of community people planning and running sprinting events.
<popey> I'm planning on making some core apps hackdays soon. Maybe we could combine this, have core apps days mon-weds, and community app sprinting thurs-fri?
<popey> (of course people are welcome to hack on whatever they want on whatever day they like)
<popey> but we focus on two apps per day usually.
<ybon> that sounds nice
<ybon> also I can move somewhere over the world if there is some IRL event where we can have a more IRL sprint :)
<popey> thats also something we're thinking of doing
<ybon> The next need on OSMTouch is to have our own QtMap, so we can control more think, like double tap for zooming, or more map styles
<popey> will bring it up in our team call later today
<popey> maybe a sprint in the london office
<ybon> cool :)
<ybon> I would love that!
<ybon> popey: screenshort working, thanks!
<popey> \o/
<ybon> (oh but phone frozen :p )
<popey> ☹
<ybon> damn, no way to unfreeze it
<ybon> first time I see that
<ybon> rebooting :s
<ybon> someone able to help debug why I cannot install any app? This is was I get http://i.imgur.com/GD4YJZ8.png
<ybon> the download seems ok, but then the install fails
<ybon> downloads_db.cpp:147]  out of memory Error opening database <= in the ubuntu-download-manager logs
<popey> ybon: what image you running?
<popey> oof
<ybon> #79
<popey> go to accounts, sign out of Ubuntu One, and sign back in
<ybon> ok
<popey> then try again
<popey> also we have some datacentre issues over the weekend which are still happening, if that doesn't fix it, then it *could* be that
<ybon> but it works from my other phone
<popey> ah okay, so likely is that issue
<popey> auth token expired
<ybon> (which I don't have with my right now because my gf took it by error this morning :p )
<popey> hah
<ybon> popey: but it seems that download is ok, only the install fails
<popey> out of disk space?
<ybon> according to df -h, no
<ybon> popey: relogged, should I restart also?
<popey> cant hurt
 * ybon invoking black wizards at some point
<popey> but shouldn't need to
<ybon> ok :)
<ybon> let's do that just in case
<popey> get some chalk and a chicken
<ybon> do you think sardinian gnocchis can do the job?
<ybon> I can go for raviolis too if needed
<popey> the gods of phone aren't fussy
<popey> just no apples
<ybon> :D
<ybon> gasp, same error popey :(
<popey> hm
<popey> could be DC issue still then, i see no apps on my phone
<ybon> ok
<ybon> note that I see this problem from some days
<ybon> and yet Friday I was able to download from my own phone, but not from the one of my gf, having this error
<ybon> So I guess it's more linked to the phone itself than to an external source
<meaning> hello all.
<popey> hi
<meaning> I'm gonna idle here a little bit as I am pretty enthusiastic about the project :)
<popey> super!
<meaning> especially interrested in the oem / tablet creation possibilities
<meaning> I am looking for a device that would be molest proof...
<lotuspsychje> meaning: we all run ubuntu-touch without molest here :p
<meaning> hahaha yes I dont doubt it :)
<lotuspsychje> its already more stable and much safer that bl**dy android
<meaning> but I'm working in a very specific field where people tends to be very agressive with the hardware.
<lotuspsychje> you wanna hammertest devices :p?
<meaning> I'm looking for devices that looks like the ones we could use in the streets
<meaning> avoiding vandalism
<lotuspsychje> explain that a bit plz :p
<meaning> well...I work with mentally insane people...want to make them make use of tablets. but they could easily hit them, break them...etc.
<lotuspsychje> meaning: well you need rubber protection, rather then ubuntu touch then>?
<lotuspsychje> meaning: or you want the software to be safe too?
<meaning> I would like them to onyl be able to make use of very specific features
<lotuspsychje> games?
<meaning> a closed interface
<meaning> yes games would be great
<lotuspsychje> we have few games apps already on touch
<meaning> lotuspsychje are you working for canonical ?
<lotuspsychje> tnx to all the dev guys working on it
<lotuspsychje> no, im a happy touch user
<meaning> ok :)
<lotuspsychje> meaning: installed touch on nexus7 tablet, and working smoothly
<lotuspsychje> meaning: you have developing skillz?
<meaning> just a little bit :)
<meaning> my company has its own dev team
<meaning> I am product manager ;)
<lotuspsychje> meaning: interesting!
<lotuspsychje> meaning: wich company is that
<meaning> that's why I like to approach possible partners by connecting directly to the irc chans...in my opinion it is the best way to proceed
<meaning> I'dd like not to talk about this atm ;)
<meaning> sorry man :)
<lotuspsychje> kk
<lotuspsychje> no sweat
<lotuspsychje> you know 2 oem ubuntu touch phones are up to come this year?
<lotuspsychje> you can follow news on omgubuntu if you like
<meaning> yes but I definitely will need tablets
<meaning> :)
<meaning> I already do
<meaning> heh
<lotuspsychje> well touch works on my tablet
<meaning> lotuspsychje it's good to see that enthusiasm of users around here ! :)
<meaning> gotta go for now...I'm working in GMT+1...meaning its time to lunch for me ! ;)
<meaning> bbl
<lotuspsychje> well, the enthousiasm is all about ubuntu
<meaning> see you !
<lotuspsychje> laterz
<Mirv> oSoMoN: any update on the Oxide update? we'd like to land Qt 5.3 this week and the compositing working would be absolutely needed for web
<oSoMoN> Mirv, it will be landing this week for sure
<Mirv> oSoMoN: ok, keep me posted
<oSoMoN> will do
<AskUbuntu> E:unable to open debricking | http://askubuntu.com/q/484061
<mpt> Wellark, how long does a Wi-Fi hotspot take to start, usually?
<mpt> Half a second? Five seconds? Twenty?
<ogra_> mpt, on the phone ?
<mpt> ogra_, yes
<ogra_> a week or two :)
<mpt> har har
<ogra_> (to implement it first)
<ogra_> once implemented its a matter of a few seconds
<mpt> Hmm, a few seconds is slow UI-wise
<mpt> Okay, so we’ll need some progress feedback
<mpt> Thanks ogra_
<ogra_> it needs to switch the driver to a different mode and then do all the network-manager magic on top
<ogra_> cyphermox, so i tested the BT audio stuff today on flo ... i get a connection but audio doesnt get routed through the BT speaker
<cyphermox> ogra_: ok
<cyphermox> have you tested on mako too?
<cyphermox> I never had my hands on a flo to take a look at bluetooth
<ogra_> my mako still runs the last promoted image that doesnt have the cahnges yet
<cyphermox> ah, right
<tedg> dbarth, alex-abreu, hey guys, I noticed that you're not registering for domains in url-dispatcher with webapps. Is there a reason, or didn't know about it, or TODO?
<tedg> We'd put that feature in primarily for webapps. I'll drop it if it's useless :-)
<alex-abreu> tedg, mostly that I didn't know about it :)
<alex-abreu> tedg, any quick pointer where I can have a look?
<alex-abreu> tedg, this is something that I have been waiting for some time (if it is what I think it is) but I missed the MR so didn't know it was in
<tedg> alex-abreu, http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/platform/guides/uri-dispatcher-guide/
 * tedg is trying to be good and use the new fancy link mhall119 gave him
<mhall119> :)
<tedg> alex-abreu, Basically allows facebook webapp to register for http://*.facebook.com
<alex-abreu> tedg, precisely what I wanted :) ... awesome!
<tedg> alex-abreu, So that way if an app has "Go to my Facebook page" and links, it could go to the webapp.
<Saviq> barry, hey, I ended up with multiple versions of (preinstalled, afaict) clicks installed for the same user, anything I can do to debug what's happened?
<pmcgowan> Saviq, yeah we all have that since last week, maybe gatox would know
<alex-abreu> tedg, I might submit a few MRs or bgs, to enhance the uses cases (after I actually see what kind of patterns it can support)
<tedg> alex-abreu, Cool, it's fairly simple right now. Just a domain suffix.
<gatox> pmcgowan, Saviq no..... has pkcon changed in any way?
<alex-abreu> tedg, right, it might be handy to e.g. support http & https and more precisely a form such as https?, etc.
<tedg> alex-abreu, Sitting down with mpt we couldn't come up with use cases that needed more. So if you've got them we're game.
<tedg> alex-abreu, You can register multiple in that case.
<alex-abreu> tedg, we got them :)
<pmcgowan> gatox, my theory was competing updates form the store and image
<pmcgowan> since we download both at the same time
<alex-abreu> tedg, right, but might be simpler w/ the ?
<Saviq> gatox, nothing I know of
<barry> Saviq: no idea from me, unfortunately
 * Saviq wonders who should be notified of this
<ogra_> Saviq, the click scope people ?
<ogra_> or cjwatson as click maintainer ?
<gatox> Saviq, if it is about click updates
<gatox> me
<Saviq> gatox, I'm not sure what happened, I just noticed after flashing my device today that I got missing icons
 * ogra_ doubts its a UI thing ... 
<gatox> Saviq, i'll look into that... but the weird thing is that no changes has been made there this last weeks
<ogra_> i have the same on my flo here
<ogra_> well, i have them duplicated
<Saviq> gatox, I didn't use the settings app to update anything OTA
<Saviq> ogra_, yup, and missing icons?
<ogra_> music, calculator etc are there twice
<ogra_> right
<Saviq> yeah, same thing
<gatox> Saviq, ahh no system/click updates from system settings?
<ogra_> and one is trannslated, the other isnt
<Saviq> ogra_, yeah, probably .mo missing
<ogra_> i had updates iirc
<ogra_> it is like that since a while on my flo ... (a week or so)
<Saviq> gatox, not for those apps, no, preinstalled got updated via image flashing
<gatox> Saviq, mmm if it wasn't during a system/click update from system settings..... then not me
<Saviq> gatox, yeah, I didn't think so
<Saviq> ogra_, do you know of a bug#?
<ogra_> nope
 * Saviq files
<ogra_> i dont have it on my mako
<ogra_> only on the flo
<ogra_> (the mako is running promoted (79) though ... )
<cjwatson> Saviq: simply having multiple versions shouldn't be a problem in itself
<ogra_> cjwatson, well, the Ui presenting both of them to you is one :)
<cjwatson> then people should say what they mean rather than coming up with proxies
<cjwatson> Saviq: could you please pastebin: ls -l /opt/click.ubuntu.com/.click/users/phablet/ /home/phablet/.cache/upstart-app-launch/desktop/ /home/phablet/.local/share/applications/
<Saviq> cjwatson, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7653266/
<cjwatson> Saviq: ok, that's an ubuntu-app-launch bug - its hook should have synchronised ~/.local/share/applications/ with the source directory (~/.cache/upstart-app-launch/desktop/) and has failed to do so
<cjwatson> Saviq: there might be something useful in ~/.cache/upstart/click-user-hooks.log (or something like that)
<ogra_> is the dir still called upstart-app-launch after the rename ?
<Saviq> cjwatson, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7653270/
<cjwatson> ogra_: it was for a while, but indeed I just noticed it isn't any more
<Saviq> grr ^W
<ogra_> well, tedg should have done some transition from a maintainer scritp or so
<cjwatson> Saviq: ls -l ~/.cache/ubuntu-app-launch/desktop/
<cjwatson> ogra_: shouldn't be necessary
<ogra_> k
<Saviq> cjwatson, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7653277/
<cjwatson> Saviq: right, still an ubuntu-app-launch bug despite my initial mistake :)
<cjwatson> click has given it the right data but it isn't dealing with removed files properly
<tedg> Sync issue between the cache and local/share/apps?
<cjwatson> tedg: apparently; but that's entirely controlled by your hook :)
<tedg> Sure, just missing a pastebin I think of the applications directory listing?
<cjwatson> tedg: part of http://paste.ubuntu.com/7653266/
<cjwatson> (disregard the first block, my u-a-l checkout was out of date)
 * ogra_ assumes it will only affect people that updated preinstalled apps during the renaming ... i.e. wont affect promoted images (since they are so far apart in versions)
<tedg> Who's machine is this? /me wants to ping the right person :-)
<ogra_> tedg, Saviq and I see it
<tedg> My guess is that you got one of the interim images that had the click desktop hook run.
<ogra_> the pastes are from Saviq
<tedg> ogra_, Can you see if they both have the X-Ubuntu-Application-ID field?
<ogra_> right, i dont see it on my mako that only runs promoted images ... i do see it on my flo that runs all devel images
<tedg> UAL won't delete something it didn't creat.
<tedg> create
<tedg> And it checks for that field to see if it created it.
<ogra_> where is that tag exactly ?
<tedg> ogra_, In the desktop file, likely towards the end.
<tedg> ogra_, Generated one ~/.local/share/applications
<ogra_> looking at gallery app, only the second one has it
<tedg> Yeah, so the first one was created by the click desktop hook. Which is why UAL didn't delete it (and won't).
<tedg> That was caused by a bug where the click desktop hook wasn't changed for the rename, so it ran before the UAL one.
<ogra_> tedg, well, the prob now is that the UI gives me no way to remove the broken one
<ogra_> trying the usual way i only get a "open" button ... no "remove" anywhere
<ogra_> funnily tapping the icon-less entry properly opens the app
<tedg> ogra_, Heh, if you just remove the applications directory and run the UAL hook it'll rebuild it for you.
<tedg> Not a GUI solution, but a pretty quick fix.
<ogra_> tedg, right, i dont moind doing that ... but we have many people out there running the proposed images ... probably a mail is in order to tell them how to get rid of that
<sil2100> dholbach: ping :)
<dholbach> sil2100, pong
<cjwatson> tedg: ah, yeah, that would make sense
<tedg> Sorry, wireless firmware died :-/
<davmor2> Mirv: header isn't right in gallery on qt5.3 either
<tedg> Sure, I'm surprised that people would be running devel-proposed for things they don't expect to wipe regularly. But don't mind sending the mail.
<ogra_> well, some people like to live on the edge
<ogra_> (i dont)
<ogra_> :)
<davmor2> tedg: because someone has to find the faults
<tedg> I'll see if I can find the video of the house they just burned down in Dallas because the foundation was falling into the lake :-)
<tedg> davmor2, We're good, we have enough faults, we don't need you to find more :-)
<davmor2> tedg: Tough :P
<Mirv> davmor2: oh, ok... file a bug, ping devs
<janimo> barry, hi, I filed two MRs agains system-image-cli last week (one based on our conversation)
<barry> janimo: yep, thanks i saw them, and they are on my list to review.  i was working on a few other big branches first, but i think both are sufficiently stalled at the moment that i won't wait for them to finish before looking at your branches.  hopefully in the next day or so, but ping me if they languish any longer than that
<janimo> barry, thanks!
<janimo> barry, the auth one is useful as some of our OEM builds are served over restricted https connections
<oSoMoN> didrocks, hey, I need a core-dev ack on https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/fonts-liberation/+merge/223203, do you have a minute to look at it?
<didrocks> oSoMoN: sure, doing
<didrocks> oSoMoN: approved
<oSoMoN> thanks!
<didrocks> yw ;)
<ogra_> sergiusens, there is a phablet-screenshot fix awaiting your review and ack ...
<lotuspsychje> any news on pdf reader yet?
<balloons> ping jdstrand
<jdstrand> balloons: hey
<balloons> jdstrand, just curious about apparmor errors I still see from mknod: Jun 13 20:47:22 ubuntu-phablet kernel: [19523.720367] type=1400 audit(1402692442.412:389): apparmor="DENIED" operation="mknod" parent=1852 profile="com.ubuntu.calendar_calendar_0.4.319" name="/home/phablet/autopilot/fakeenv/tmp99b763f1/.config/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/theme.ini.TJ9415" pid=9415 comm="qmlscene" requested_mask="c" denied_mask="c" fsuid=32011 ouid=32011
<balloons> they don't affect anything, but they still exist and are a bit weird..
<jdstrand> balloons: that isn't an exception listed in click.rules
<jdstrand> this gets back to the problem of fakeenv that we discussed. there are non-app specific readonly paths that are affected by using fakeenv
<jdstrand> they either need to be added to the click.rules file and copied in by the test tool or symlinked from the fakeenv to the real location by the test tool
<balloons> jdstrand, is this yet another rule we didn't add then?
<lotuspsychje> downloading version 83...
<balloons> if so, I guess, can we do so?
<jdstrand> balloons: well, like I said. there is a choice. 1) have the test tool create the symlink from the fakeenv to the actual file and don't change the policy or 2) copy the file in to place in the fakeenv and update the policy
<jdstrand> I think '1' is easier to maintain cause it is only in the test tool, whereas '2' is in the test tool and the clic.rules file in autopilot
<jdstrand> '1' isn't totally isolated, but apps won't be allowed to change the contents of those symlinked files, so it shouldn't really be a problem
<jdstrand> balloons: this is really going to have to be done for every file that is affected by resetting the XDG variables that isn't in the app-specific directory
<jdstrand> balloons: grep HOME /usr/share/apparmor/easyprof/*/ubuntu/*/*|cut -d ':' -f 2- | sed 's/^ *//' | grep -v APP_|sort -u
 * jdstrand would ignore the cordova-ubuntu-2.8 ones
<balloons> jdstrand, ahh that's what you mean
<balloons> so symlinking everything listed here will allow the app to read it under the fake home as usual and nothing more
<balloons> and then I shouldn't see the errors
<balloons> cool
<jdstrand> balloons: right. apparmor will resolve the symlink so the policy doesn't have to be updated, yet, the app is accessing it under the fakeenv
<rickspencer3> may I assume that image #83 has the split greeter revert?
 * rickspencer3 updates
<dobey> rickspencer3: #81 had it
<rickspencer3> oh?
<rickspencer3> dobey, was #81 promoted?
<dobey> according to landing team mail
<dobey> no, i don't think so
<rickspencer3> right
<ogra_> yeah, wplit greeter is out now
<ogra_> *split
<ogra_> cyphermox, awesome ... music from my speaker in #83 !!
<cyphermox> ogra_: rsalveti landed the pulse changes?
<ogra_> well, it works on mako (which just got 83 since i promoted it 30min ago)
<ogra_> it doent work on flo ... which likely needs some extra pulse love
<rsalveti> cyphermox: not yet, hopefully landing this week
<cyphermox> hmm
<rsalveti> cyphermox: oh, sorry
<cyphermox> it should not work on either, or work on both
<rsalveti> cyphermox: you mean the config changes
<cyphermox> yeah
<rsalveti> not pulse-droid
<cyphermox> I see what you mean now ;)
<rsalveti> not yet, will push in a few, just flashing a clean image to test
<lotuspsychje> image gallery still crashing on version 83 on my nexus7
<cyphermox> so how does it work on mako then?
<cyphermox> unless we're just lucky in this particular case, and it goes to bluetooth anyway
<cyphermox> ogra_: on flo, did you start music-app after or before connecting the bluetooth device?
<ogra_> after
<ogra_> i even killed and restarted it
<cyphermox> ugh
 * cyphermox will go buy a flo tomorrow
<rsalveti> ogra_: cyphermox: wonder how it works on mako but not on flo without the pulse changes
<ChickenCutlass> cyphermox, rsalveti oh so the a2dp pulse thing did not land yet
<rsalveti> will test and see
<rsalveti> nops
<ChickenCutlass> lol
<ogra_> i'd try again but the BT indicator doesnt start scanning
<ChickenCutlass> I wonder why it worked
<cyphermox> rsalveti: that's what I was saying
<ogra_> in fact i cant enable BT now on my flo
<ogra_> :(
<rsalveti> I got an a2dp device in hands, will test after it finishes flashing latest image
 * ogra_ reboots :(
<cyphermox> rsalveti: a2dp only?
<rsalveti> yup
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> what device?
<cyphermox> I don't have any that are a2dp only
<rsalveti> I guess it's the same speaker ogra_ had in the sprint
<cyphermox> oh ok
<dobey> ugh. #83 has the black screen of death issue still for me :(
<cyphermox> Bose Mini SoundLink
<rsalveti> yeah
<cyphermox> ack
<cyphermox> rsalveti: will you have time to help me with bluez/hsp this week?
<cyphermox> like I mentioned before, kind of out of options and ideas on why it doesn't work
<rsalveti> cyphermox: yup, planning to spend some time on that tomorrow already
<cyphermox> alright
<cyphermox> I tried with pulse-droid but didn't manage to switch the port to something that would do hsp
<ogra_> ok, no go on my flo ... just confirmed again
<cyphermox> all the profiles already appear fine for it
<ogra_> its funny, since flo and mako are largely the same devices
 * dobey wonders how the heck to even debug this issue
<ogra_> dobey, start with /system/bin/logcat -d
<ogra_> that should show you any driver issues
<dobey> i did an adb shell while the screen was black, and whoopsie was doing something. not sure what crashed though
<rsalveti> cyphermox: ogra_: system-settings seems to be quite broken for me on latest
<rsalveti> after entering in the bluetooth section, I can't get back
<cyphermox> broken how?
<rsalveti> and the enable/disable icon is not there
<cyphermox> click at the top left
<cyphermox> press I mean
<rsalveti> there's no top left :-)
<rsalveti> let me take a picture
<cyphermox> no title?
<rsalveti> nops
<cyphermox> yuck
<cyphermox> why did this make it in the archive then? :D
<rsalveti> right :-)
<rsalveti> ogra_: how to take a screenshot now?
<rsalveti> phablet-screenshot is not working for me
<rsalveti> Failed to connect to server. Error was :connect: No such file or directory
<rsalveti> remote object '/tmp/mir_screencast_768x1280.rgba' does not exist
<rsalveti> guess because of the socket path changes
<cyphermox> ah
<cyphermox> there's a slight difference in the file name yeah
<rsalveti> 115     adb shell mirscreencast -m /tmp/mir_socket -n1 -f $MIRFILENAME
<rsalveti> wonder if we already have an MR for that
<rsalveti> https://code.launchpad.net/~ogra/phablet-tools/fix-socket-location/+merge/222422
<rsalveti> ogra_: we need to land that :-)
<rsalveti> let me test/review
<rsalveti> cyphermox: http://people.canonical.com/~rsalveti/system-settings.png
<cyphermox> cute.
<rsalveti> but it seems that every screen is broken
<rsalveti> in system-settings
<rsalveti> wtf
<rsalveti> this is image 84
<ChickenCutlass> rsalveti, I am running 84 -- its fine for me
<rsalveti> weird, let me reboot
<rsalveti> nah, still broken
<rsalveti> wonder if that's a bad config or such
<rsalveti> ChickenCutlass: cyphermox: yeah, worked fine after erasing ~/.config and such
<ChickenCutlass> weird
<rsalveti> can't connect, I'm able to see the device but stays on connecting
<dobey> W/Adreno-ES20( 2368): <core_glReadPixels:212>: GL_INVALID_OPERATION
<dobey> W/Adreno-EGLSUB( 2368): <CacheInvalidateHandle:243>: PMEM_INV_CACHES undefined
<dobey> ogra_: ^^ if you're still around, do you think that could maybe be related to unblank failure? i see that on image #50 though which works, so maybe not?
<rsalveti> cyphermox: can't connect with mako, for whatever reason
<rsalveti> let me test with flo
<rsalveti> alright, connected after removing the previous config I had for it, and rebooting
<rsalveti> cyphermox: but after connecting with mako the route is still as before, not changed automatically (as expected)
<cyphermox> yeah
<AskUbuntu> Toughbook CF-C2 touch screen not detected | http://askubuntu.com/q/484226
<elrafie> Hello
<elrafie> hi all
<elrafie> do ubuntu touch works in HTC one MAX
<elrafie> do ubuntu touch works in HTC one MAX
<elrafie> Hello
<elrafie> do ubuntu touch works in HTC one MAX
<elrafie> Hello
<elrafie> do ubuntu touch works in HTC one MAX
<popey> !devices | elrafie
<ubot5> elrafie: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<elrafie> i found htc one
<elrafie> but not max
<elrafie> is one max and  one are same ?
<elrafie> popey
<elrafie> is one max and  one are same ?
<elrafie> i found htc one but not max
<popey> i have no idea
<dobey> i'm sure he doesn't know
<dobey> heh
<popey> by the way, asking the same question over and over isn't useful usually
<dobey> indeed
<elrafie> who can answer this quesion
<dobey> you can
<noobfish> Hello
<noobfish> I think about buying a Nexus 4 or 5 (my current phone broke down these days)
<noobfish> I read that sound and bluetoth are making problems in nexus 5
<noobfish> is this still up to date ?
<noobfish> or in generall... is nexus 5 a bad idea ?
<dm1ri> a bad idea in the meaning of using it for ubuntu touch or in general?
<dm1ri> i have a question too, i still have a galaxy nexus^^ is there any way to install utopic on it? can i probaly use the armhf image?
<noobfish> in generall it's a good phone:P i mean about ubuntu
<robotfuel> artmello|afk: can you look at this when you have a chance, https://bugs.launchpad.net/gallery-app/+bug/1330648
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1330648 in gallery-app "lrt test found crash file _usr_share_click_preinstalled_com.ubuntu.gallery_2.9.1.996_gallery-app.32011.crash" [Critical,New]
<robotfuel> artmello|afk: if it's a problem with libQt5Core or with the SDK and not the gallery-app let me know so I can assign it to the right project
<AskUbuntu> Use Ubuntu on Tablet with mouse/keyboard? | http://askubuntu.com/q/484266
<msvb-lab> Hi folks, got a problem after running 'dualboot.sh' and getting the /system/app/UbuntuInstaller.apk seems correct.
<msvb-lab> ...but I see no 'Ubuntu Dualboot' icon in my apps list inside CM 10.2.1.
<msvb-lab> Whoops, I meant Cyanogenmod 11 (not 10.2.1.)
<msvb-lab> I just upgraded to 11 yesterday so assume this is a problem for UbuntuInstaller.apk?
<msvb-lab> No ideas?
<GLaDOS_> I need help!
<GLaDOS_> I have samsung model:sm-T10R2, how do i install unbuntu????
<sarnold> GLaDOS_: some unofficial ports are listed at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<GLaDOS_> sweet, would the Galaxy tab 2 port work even though my is a 3??
<genii> Not sure I'd chance it.
<GLaDOS_> oh could I brick my device?
<GLaDOS_> I assume so
<genii> Conceivably. And since it's not an official port, not much we could do for you here about it.
<GLaDOS_> Thank you genii!
<genii> GLaDOS_: You may find someone on the XDA forums that's working on it, but not listed on the official page given earlier
<GLaDOS_> Thank you genni!! Take care!!!
<frecel> GLaDOS_: compare the hardware elements of galaxy 2 and 3
<frecel> GLaDOS_: if glaxy tab 3 just uses newer versions of the same hardware than I think you have some chance of making it work
<frecel> GLaDOS_: if it doesn't then don't even bother
<GLaDOS_> sweet Ill try it out
<GLaDOS_> Thanks frecel!
<GLaDOS_> http://www.phonearena.com/phones/compare/Samsung-Galaxy-Tab-3-7.0,Samsung-GALAXY-Tab-2-7.0/phones/7834,6929 seems pretty close, take not where the chip type is located, on the table, there is no listing for tab2, because the field on the \left appys
<GLaDOS_> applys
<GLaDOS_> Id assume so?
#ubuntu-touch 2014-06-17
<msvb-lab> Has anyone succeeded in dualbooting (via dualboot.sh) with Cyanogenmod 11?
<sergiusens> rsalveti: ever seen something like: D/ACDB-LOADER( 1833): No existing ION info in ACDB driver ?
<rsalveti> sergiusens: hm, not sure, but I'd guess so
<rsalveti> sergiusens: why?
<sergiusens> rsalveti: can't make calls on this mako...
<sergiusens> rsalveti: but I just swapped SIMs, my SIM scissoring might have busted the one I bought today :-P
<rsalveti> sergiusens: right :-)
<sergiusens> provisioning worked, and it seems to be registered on the network as well
<sergiusens> rsalveti: on another topic, is this common? E/MP-Decision( 1064): Error 13 setting online status to 0 for cpu3 ... have a bunch of those here...
<rsalveti> sergiusens: yeah, that's because of ogra_'s changes during init
<rsalveti> but nothing critical, just annoying indeed
<ogra_> you can disable the upstart job that forces the cores online
<sergiusens> rsalveti: rsalvetiso I still get those weird errors when making a call, but seems to work now
<sergiusens> rsalveti: we should suppress those at least
<rsalveti> sergiusens: right, afaik some are coming from a binary blob
<ogra_> sergiusens, impossible
<ogra_> MP-Decision is a binary blob ...
<sergiusens> E/MP-Decision is from the blob then?
<sergiusens> meh
<sergiusens> suppress them in logcat itself then :-)
<ogra_> if you want it quiet to see logs disable /etc/init/no-cpu-hotplug.conf
<cwayne> is there a dbus service to get the device's location?
<rsalveti> cwayne: there's location-service
<cwayne> rsalveti: how would you call that from a scope?
<rsalveti> cwayne: hm, not sure, better ping mandel or tvoss
<rsalveti> never used that interface
<msvb-lab> It seems Cyanogenmod 11 update (released yesterday?) messed up dualboot.sh, causing UbuntuInstall.apk to be put in the right location, but it's logic doesn't work.
<msvb-lab> That is, no icon appears in the app list.
<shuduo> anyone know why 'run application on device' failed by Ubuntu-SDK?
<dholbach> good morning
<nhaines> dholbach: good morning.  :)
<dholbach> hey nhaines
<nhaines> I'm bummed.  I went to update my Miiverse webapp on Friday and it's completely broken.  And when I updated it to use the instructions given on developer.ubuntu.com it stayed broken.
<nhaines> Works on my desktop but not on the phone.
<nhaines> Before bed I'll reboot my phone into Ubuntu and capture some error messages.
<nhaines> But apparently webapp-container in trusty and in utopic are completely incompatible.
<nhaines> Luckily I'm not as angry about it today, so I should be in a much better mood when I write on the list.  :)
 * asac installs latest devel promotion \o/
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Eat Your Vegetables Day! :-D
<dm1ri> thx :D didn't know there was anything like tah
<kurros> whee
<ogra_> didrocks, would you have time to drop by in the landing meeting ? there was a question coming up about why the silos are all configured to build without -proposed, do you know anything about that ?
<didrocks> ogra_: I can come, but the answer is easy I guess: I think it's just that it was not reenable after utopic opened
<didrocks> ogra_: I cut that off at release opening times as there are some troubles
<didrocks> but otherwise, it should pick them, so it's just an oversight to not reenable them
<ogra_> didrocks, ok
<ogra_> didrocks, thanks
<la_juyis> hi dpm ! I forgot to "prepare for android update", and now it seems I can't neither update nor uninstall dual boot. any tip to at least uninstall so i can reinstall again?
<dpm> hi la_juyis, does doing a regular dualboot install (i.e. running dualboot.sh) not work?
<la_juyis> dpm, nope, didn
<la_juyis> t work either :/
<dpm> la_juyis, what error are you getting, or where is the installation getting stuck?
<la_juyis> dpm, that's the thing. I don't get any errors
<la_juyis> it seems like it worked, but then either trying to update or reboot into ubuntu does nothing
<dpm> la_juyis, have you got the SuperUser app installed?
<dpm> on the Android side
<dpm> la_juyis, and have you tried running the Dual Boot app on the Android side and reinstalling Ubuntu?
<la_juyis> dpm, yes, I do have it installed.
<la_juyis> dpm, how can i reinstall ubuntu? :)
<la_juyis> dpm, in the menu i just see prepare for the update, uninstall and update storage use
<dpm> la_juyis, you can use the "Uninstall Ubuntu" menu option (it won't remove your user data unless you explicitly tell it to) and then reinstall
<dpm> la_juyis, also check that even if the SuperSU app shows in the list of apps, that you can run it too.
<ogra_> dpm, so with the reverting of the split greeter a bunch of greeter translations are gone (i guess nobody bothered to translate stuff that was initially supposed to be dropped) ...
<ogra_> is anyone looking into that ?
<dpm> ogra_, I had no idea, which translations? lightdm?
<ogra_> dpm, nope, the greeter is part of unity8 afaik ...
<la_juyis> i can run the app. and even after tapping "uninstall" it doesn't offer me the option to reinstall. rather the uninstall option keeps showing :/
<ogra_> i see some of the "xx songs player today" messages not translated etc ...
<ogra_> dpm, Saviq should be able to point you in the right direction
<dpm> ogra_, ah, that's not Unity, that comes from each app
<Saviq> ogra_, dpm, the infographics system is changing completely anyway
<ogra_> oh, ok ... well, it was translated in the split greeter (or at least there were nore translated strings, it wasnt complete there either)
<ogra_> s/nore/more/
<Saviq> although there's a compat layer for the old approach
<dpm> ogra_, so the translations should still be shipped from within each app, perhaps something broke the loading of the infographics translations in the post-split greeter?
<ogra_> might be, i only see the symptoms :)
<dpm> la_juyis, hm, weird. The only thing I can think of is to close and restart the app. If that does not work, then I'd recommend to ping ondra for dualboot help
<Saviq> ogra_, TBH I can't confirm what you're seeing, but that might be because I've never seen infographics translated from any app..
<ogra_> Saviq, most (not all) were properly translated for me with the split greeter setup
<ogra_> now there are less of them translated ... but it could indeed be an app regression
<la_juyis> dpm, thanks. no success on this side so i'll ping him
<sil2100> dpm: hey!
<dpm> la_juyis, argh, sorry to hear that, so yes, I'm sure he should be able to help
<dpm> hey, morning sil2100!
<nhaines> Anyone know what the expected schedule for landing the bootsplash is?
<ondra> la_juyis: have you updated android recently?
<la_juyis> ondra, hi! I don't  seem to be able to update, reboot or uninstall ubuntu after a -I must admit-  not careful android upgrade.
<la_juyis> ondra, indeed :/
<la_juyis> ondra, i don't mind reinstalling ubuntu, but i can't do that either ATM
<ondra> la_juyis: no your Ubuntu and dualboot app is fine
<ondra> la_juyis: Android update just wipe out SU, so dualboot app cannot gain su
<ondra> la_juyis: you just need to reinstall SU and then everything will be fine
<sil2100> dpm: could you help us out a bit? We would need someone non-english native-speaker to check which of our core applications are missing translations in our latest proposed image :)
<la_juyis> ondra, i have the superuser app installed. is there any other i need?
<la_juyis> ondra, i also tried running dualboot.sh so it could get whatever it needed, but no luck there either
<la_juyis> so can't reinstall, can
<la_juyis> t uninstall :)
<dpm> sil2100, sure, just give me a few minutes, I'm using dualboot and I'm having problems updating to the latest image
<ondra> la_juyis: when you run SU app, does it say something, it needs su native binary which is removed by Android update
<ondra> la_juyis: dualboot.sh should reinstall it though, can you paste somewhere output of dualboot.sh so I can have a look what is the problem
<sil2100> dpm: thanks! :)
<la_juyis> ondra, sure, let me paste it
<la_juyis> ondra, pastebin.ubuntu.com/7657487/
<dpm> ondra, dualboot.sh does not seem to install the SuperSU app. I'm having that same problem myself: I used the option to prepare Android update, did Android update, ran dualboot.sh and SuperSU is listed in the apps list, but does not find a su binary
<dpm> so rebooting to Ubuntu fails, as it cannot find the super user app
<dpm> ondra, here's my dualboot.sh output: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7657498/
<dpm> sil2100, I think in the meantime I'll start an emulator. Which apps should I be looking for for missing translations? And why do we expect translations to be missing?
<sil2100> dpm: so, we know for instance that the dialer-app is missing translations right now, because we released a new dialer-app without the new translation enablement... with the dropping of the desktop translations we want to make sure nothing got missed out, and maybe make a list of which apps still need to work
<seb128> ricmm, hey, do you know if that's a known issue? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7657512/
<seb128> ricmm, robert_ancell is hitting that when trying to run unity8 desktop on current utopic
<la_juyis> dpm, good eye!
<seb128> ricmm, seems like platform-api ish
<la_juyis> dpm, so I had installed superuser app, but now I've installed supersu and it's updating!
<dpm> la_juyis, ah, cool. How did you do the SuperSU install?
<la_juyis> dpm, via google play
<la_juyis> i'll update the wiki
<la_juyis> (unless there's a better way to do it?)
<la_juyis> dpm, so instead of re running dualboot.sh just re install supersu app, right?
<ricmm> seb128: cache = 0x7fff4b22dc24 "libubuntu_application_api_test.so.1"
<ricmm> he is probably using a mixed up set of platform-api/unity-mir/unity8-desktop-session packages
<dpm> la_juyis, that does not seem to work for me, unfortunately. I've got SuperSU installed already, but it's still complaining about the missing su binary, so let's wait first for what ondra has to say
<ricmm> similar to the time it wasnt working for you
<ricmm> due to an incomplete upgrade
<la_juyis> dpm, what about trying to uninstall it and install it again manually?
<dpm> la_juyis, yeah, tried that too, but dualboot.sh installs it in the system partition, so it cannot be uninstalled. I can only uninstall subsequent updates from Google Play, but not the version that dualboot.sh installed
<seb128> ricmm, hum, ok, I was under the impression he dist-upgraded/was uptodate
<seb128> ricmm, could it be a package missing?
<seb128> ricmm, sorry, I don't much more info, doing debugging through other side of the world via email and a day delay in replies ;-)
<ricmm> seb128: right so his issue is that he didnt upgrade unity8-desktop-session-mir
<ricmm> because thats the one that sets that wrong env var
<ricmm> the latest package in utopic does the correct thing
<ricmm> so, I guess he might've done an upgrade but not necesarily a dist upgrade? not sure
<seb128> ricmm, I've sent him an email, thanks
<seb128> ricmm, it might be that he has a local hacked version as well
<ondra> dpm, la_juyis sorry was on call
<ondra> dpm: hmm, looks like script things there is already su on your device
<ondra> dpm: can you check $ adb shell
<ondra> dpm: and then su
<ondra> la_juyis: ^^
<dpm> ondra, that seems to work
<dpm> I get this prompt after running su  on the command line: 1|shell@mako:/ $
<la_juyis> ondra, i could get su
<la_juyis> after giving permissions from the phone supersu app
<ricmm> seb128: probably, the change is only in the upstart job so it should be trivial to incorporate in his work
<seb128> ricmm, yeah, I think I've enough info to write him an useful reply, thanks ;-)
<ondra> la_juyis, dpm : so you can run su from shell and then call "ls /data" and it will show  you content?
<ondra> la_juyis: OK that looks fine then
<oSoMoN> ogra_, is it a known issue that when upgrading to the latest libgcc1 in the archive (1:4.9.0-7ubuntu1) all applications fail to start?
<ondra> la_juyis: then go to SU app, remove permissions for Dualboot app and try to start ubuntu from dualboot app, it should request permissions again
<ogra_> oSoMoN, nope ... Mirv had some upgrade issues too but different (he couldnt boot)
<oSoMoN> ogra_, I’ll file a bug then, it looks pretty critical
<ogra_> i think sil2100 wants to build an image today, we should see then if it actuall yhappens on properly built images too
<ondra> dpm: can you get sudo in your shell?
<la_juyis> ondra, right
<dpm> ondra, I cannot get 'ls /data' to show the contents of /data, no
<ondra> dpm: then your sudo is broken
<oSoMoN> ogra_, I don’t see why it wouldn’t, I just installed a clean #85, verified that apps start, then upgraded only libgcc1 and all apps fail to start
<ondra> dpm: did you get request to grand permissions when you called su?
<dpm> ondra, no
<dpm> so I did adb shell
<ondra> dpm: if not, just run "$ dualboot.sh full" that should reinstall SU
<dpm> then su
<ondra> dpm: yep
<ogra_> oSoMoN, did you tell doko about it (in #ubuntu-devel) ?
<ondra> dpm: what did it say when you did su?
<dpm> ondra, it said nothing
<oSoMoN> ogra_, nope, let me do that
<ogra_> ++
<ondra> dpm: yeah reinstall SU
<dpm> ondra, how? With 'dualboot.sh FULL'?
<dpm> ondra, 'dualboot.sh FULL' gives me "error: device not found", even though adb devices shows it
<ondra> dpm: yea " $ dualboot.sh full"
<dpm> ondra, so running 'dualboot.sh full' actually uninstalled SuperSU, I no longer have it listed in my apps :/
<ondra> dpm: what, that is even more strange
<dpm> ondra, but installing SuperSU from Google Play then fixes it
<ondra> dpm: can you send me please log
<dpm> ondra, which log?
<ondra> dpm: no it's OK, so it installed that needed su binary, that cannot be installed from store
<ondra> dpm: so is SU now working?
<dpm> ondra, yep, after I installed it from the store. I know what happened: 'dualboot.sh full' fails to download the SuperSU zip, but continues with the installation nevertheless
<ondra> dpm: OK
<ondra> dpm: yeah there is new version of SU, but I was hopping it will still succeed to download
<ondra> dpm: so is dualboot now working>
<ondra> ?
<dpm> ondra, so line 9 is where it shows the message that the .zip file cannot be downloaded: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7657668/
<dpm> ondra, yes, it's working now, but we should either update the wiki or fix the script to download the right .zip file
<ondra> dpm: yep
<dpm> ondra, can I leave it in your hands to do one of the two?
<ondra> dpm: if we update script, what is the process?
<dpm> ondra, from what I know Alex requests IS to upload the script to humpolec.ubuntu.com, but I don't do the releases, so best talk to him
<ondra> dpm: OK
<dpm> thanks ondra
<ondra> dpm: but it download it fine from your script, and tested locally it also download it correctly
<ondra> dpm: there is bug in Android, that sometimes SU app disappears, I saw it happening before, it's good work around to install it from store though
<t1mp> any ideas what can be wrong here? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7657726/
<t1mp> I flash image 83, but then when the device reboots it is stuck in the Google screen
<t1mp> and when I cat /etc/ubuntu-build (I can still adb to the device) it says it is image 84
<dpm> ondra, yes, but in any case, it seems that the Android update breaks su, so the full workaround is to run 'dualboot.sh full' and then install SuperSU from the store.
<ondra> dpm: normally that dualboot.sh full should be enough
<Mirv> oSoMoN: did you reboot after the upgrade?
<ondra> dpm: I think when SU disappeared it was more specific to your phone
<ondra> dpm: it did not happen to me
<oSoMoN> Mirv, no, does rebooting help?
<Mirv> oSoMoN: no, you just get everything broken at that point
<ondra> dpm: for me re-running dualboot.sh was enough to get SU pack
<ondra> back
<Mirv> oSoMoN: downgrading gcc works
<Mirv> oSoMoN: since t1mp was also seeing the same, I just made a tarball http://people.canonical.com/~tjyrinki/gcc/fix_gcc.tar that has deb:s that can be dpkg -i *.deb:d on the device
<oSoMoN> Mirv, thanks, that’s handy
<ogra_> Mirv, not true ... everything thats not C++ works fine :P
<Mirv> hehe
<t1mp> where are click packages installed on device again?
 * t1mp is looking for notes-app source
<t1mp> it is not included in /opt/click.ubuntu.com
<t1mp> ok found it
<nhaines> t1mp: where did you find it?  D:
<ogra_> nhaines, /usr/share/click/preinstalled/
<ogra_> (i guess)
<nhaines> ogra_: thanks.  :)
<Laney> click list --manifest should show you
<t1mp> nhaines: click pkgdir com.ubuntu.notes :)
 * Laney learns
<Laney> !
<nhaines> t1mp: yay.  :)
<nhaines> I'm actually getting some work done today using pomodoros.  I'm using an Android app to keep score, but on my second monitor on my computer I'm running the Ubuntu clock app and using that timer.  :)
<nhaines> There are a couple bugs that are kind of touchy but I guess they're not worth reporting since the app's going to be tossed out and restarted?
<nhaines> Very useful to see a nice countdown on the screen though.  :)
<nik90> nhaines: actually if they are feature requests, do report them since timer and stopwatch will be added in the clock app post RTM. Also we are moving code from the old clock app to the new one, so any improvements in the old clock app benefits the new one to an extent.
<nhaines> nik90: that's very good to know!
<nik90> nhaines: :)
<nhaines> They were actually more like interaction quirks.
<nhaines> Maybe I should write a pomodoro app for Ubuntu then.  :)  I'll see if the existing app has any source code free.  Better to contribute to what's already working.
<nik90> nhaines: we actually got some contributions to the stopwatch in the old clock app from some new contributors. The design for the old clock app has been opened up. So anybody can jump in and fix it.
<nik90> popey: do you know who the welcome screen devs are?
<popey> nik90: no, part of unity8 so guess they hang out in #ubuntu-unity, Saviq may know?
<Saviq> nik90, wassup?
<nik90> popey: thnx
<nik90> Saviq: I got a design for the clock app where I need to show full screen notifications in the welcome screen when an alarm is triggered
<nik90> Saviq: https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1JvDyhsW17d1-Mz8OY1YMBKwfRI2z9qgyRjbujEsxEMk/edit#slide=id.g18895458d_00
<nik90> Saviq: is that possible in the current implementation?
<popey> sounds like one for MacSlow
<Saviq> nik90, no, and it's not design that I got signed off yet
<Saviq> nik90, so it won't happen for some time at least
<Saviq> nik90, it's only being discussed now whether we should allow full-screen notifications on the greeter now, but it's not nearly designed yet
<Saviq> nik90, so fall back to the standard bubble for now
<nik90> Saviq: ok I just wanted to ask around about that
<nik90> Saviq: ok, as long as it is at least being discussed that is fine
<nik90> Saviq: I assume that means it cannot be ready for RTM? (I can let my designer know)
<asac> stgraber: you are not in -ci-eng?
<asac> :)
<asac> barry: stgraber: can you help thostr_ to reconfigure a silo while sil etc. are afk?
<barry> thostr_: i can try!
<thostr_> barry: Mirv has done it by now
<barry> thostr_: k
<sergiusens> dbarth_: oSoMoNhey, any reason why I can't see attached PDFs in gmail?
<seb128> mardy, hey, is signond supposed to run in unity8 sessions?
<dobey> seb128: it's a dbus service that should only run as long as it needs to run, afaik
<mardy> seb128: yes
<dbarth_> sergiusens: we miss download support in oxide right now
<Elleo> my device has been stuck on the google image for a pretty long time (~40 minutes) after flashing #85 :/
<dbarth_> sergiusens: that's the branch alex-abreu merged proposed recently; it's in review
<sergiusens> dbarth_: but shouldn't I get the prerender of the pdf from the web as well?
<dbarth_> https://code.launchpad.net/~abreu-alexandre/oxide/add-download-requested-support
<seb128> dobey, mardy: trying on a fresh unity8-desktop utopic install, installing click fails, the score log has "Failed to connect to socket /run/user/1000/signong/socket: No such file or directory"
<dbarth_> sergiusens: you mean on the desktop?
<dobey> seb128: ignore that "critical"
<dobey> seb128: if installing click fails, there is some other problem most likely
<sergiusens> dbarth_: I'm talking about phone; then again, I'm asking as a dumb user
<sergiusens> :-)
<dobey> seb128: did the progress bar in the preview fill up?
<dbarth_> sergiusens: nw
<dbarth_> sergiusens: it works on the desktop, the pdf pre-render
<dbarth_> sergiusens: but i don't think they have it on mobile
<dbarth_> let me check ios though
<seb128> dobey, it displays directly a fully downloaded, but maybe the things I tried are just small, not sure
<dbarth_> sergiusens: right, it goes to mail-attachment something, which is a link to the actual attachemnt, hence the need for download suppotr
<dobey> seb128: if you didn't get an error in the UI about needing to log in, and the progress bar filled up, then the problem is with the actual install of the downloaded click package, not the credentials or download
<dobey> seb128: ie, the "pkcon install-local" likely failed
<seb128> dobey, ok, thanks, so we are probably back tot packagekit backend issues
<dobey> right
<seb128> dobey, should the click but in some .cache dir?
<seb128> but->be
<dobey> seb128: i think it gets downloaded in ~/.local/share/ubuntu-download-manager or something like that
<sergiusens> dbarth_: thanks
<dobey> seb128: definitely under .local/share/ somewhere, but don't remember the exact path.
<seb128> dobey, nothing in there :/
<sergiusens> dbarth_: one more; I can't do more than one login from the gmail webapp, is that on purpose?
<seb128> dobey, I'm going to try to debug, I just got misleading by the signond error in the logs, thanks for pointing out that it's not the issue
<dobey> .local/share/ubuntu-download-manager/Downloads/
<dobey> that's the path where they get downloaded to
<seb128> k
<seb128> the directory is there, but empty
<dobey> seb128: check ~/.cache/upstart/scope-registry.log for error message about the command failing
<seb128> dobey, I've a warning in there "InstallingPreview got error in getting credentials during startDownload"
<dobey> seb128: also, do a search and clear the search, to see if the app shows up in installed apps
<dobey> seb128: oh weird
<dobey> seb128: you should have gotten the preview about a login error in that case
<seb128> dobey, not, it's list in the "available" section
<dobey> ok
<seb128> dobey, sorry, that was an old entry, I clean/retried, I get "QIODevice::read: device not open" and "Network error: "Operation canceled (5)"
<dobey> seb128: ok, that looks like a network connection issue :-/
<seb128> I can ping outside without issue though :/
<dobey> seb128: yeah. i can open amazon webapp on my nexus 4 and it seems to work ok, but when i try to search for available apps, add a u1 account, or install the system image update, on wifi, it doesn't work
<dobey> seb128: i've seen that specific issue with QIODevice happen on my phone before though, and a reboot fixed it
<seb128> :/
<seb128> let me try a reboot
<dobey> seb128: sorry this is a pain to debug. way too many gears for wrenches to fall into. :-/
<seb128> not your fault, thanks for reply/trying to help there!
<seb128> dobey, download worked after a reboot, it's in .local/share/u-d-m/Download
<dobey> seb128: cool. and it also failed to install?
<Agontuk> I'm trying to boot ubuntu but can't get past bootlogo. last_kmsg only says "Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!" and no other useful info. How can I debug the issue ?
<seb128> yes, but I guess there we are back to the pk issues
<seb128> dobey, mvo has those as "known issues"
<mardy> seb128: that's a harmless warning, there's a branch to remove it
<dobey> yep, pkcon is failing
<dobey> right
<Agontuk> anyone?
<dobey> Agontuk: maybe ask in #ubuntu-kernel for help debugging kernel panics
<Agontuk> OK. I didn't know there's another channel :)
<oSoMoN> Mirv, we’re ready to release a new version of oxide, so I’ll request a landing to go through the CI train, but it’s a bit of a special package that currently can’t be built from just a branch, we have a build ready in https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ppa, so I guess we could copy it to the silo PPA once assigned, would that work?
<ogra_> mdeslaur, why do we use polkit at all if we make it depend on a group ? polkit is exactly designed for not having to use group permissions but seats and session permissions based on consolekit/logind
<jdstrand> Mirv: fyi, I can help with the pocket copy if needed (also, this is something I/we've done in the past with a number of packages)
<didrocks> yeah, a binary copy is possible as the ppa is enabling all archs build (not sure if it builds against -proposed though)
<mdeslaur> ogra_: not quite... we use polkit to control access to stuff that makes sense to simply give to whoever has access to the console, but we mostly use policykit to grant privileges to the default user that is in the sudo group
<ogra_> sounds a bit like abusing the tool to me
<mdeslaur> ogra_: the stuff that we grant access to the console user has been audited to make sure it can't be used to escalate privileges
<mdeslaur> ogra_: no, that's exactly what it was designed for
<ogra_> hmm, k
<oSoMoN> great, so I’ll file a landing request
<mdeslaur> ogra_: the stuff that requires the user to be in the sudo group typically either hasn't been audited, or is known to enable some sort of privilege escalation
<ogra_> mdeslaur, that is an issue we *will* have to solve then ... latest if the first customer who wants a locked down phone comes around
<mdeslaur> ogra_: yes, definitely...and we're going to have to plan for it, as it's going to be a lot of work
<oSoMoN> Mirv, sil2100: so I’ve filed a landing request for oxide 1.0.2 but we don’t have an associated MR, can I get a silo anyway?
<mdeslaur> ogra_: I'm not opposed to removing root access...it just needs to be done right, or else it's security theatre
<ogra_> i seriously wasnt aware of that, since i know that polkit had been designed back then to get away from /etc/group|password stuff and to abstract that on a higher level
<ogra_> you caught me a bit by surprise that we tie it into sudo :)
<mdeslaur> I really preferred it when we called the group "admin"
<ogra_> well, thats just a name ...
<ogra_> that we tie the tool into a group but still use logind is the bit that seems weird to me
<mdeslaur> we have multiple access rights, basically: Everybody, console users, admins without a password, and admins with a password
<mdeslaur> the tie-in with logind is just for the "console users" part
<ogra_> hmm, k
<mterry> tedg, heyo!  I just wanted to confirm that the locked-user support in indicators is still scoped work, despite the unsplitting of the greeter (even the integrated greeter will need support for that)
<tedg> mterry, Uhm, we were discussing it. Frankly I was a bit against it, seems we've given up on any semblance of security there...
<tedg> Not sure why we'd put things in accounts service just to pull them out in the same session.
<sil2100> oSoMoN: hi! Let me get back to you in a moment
 * ogra_ thinks we should keep the greeter in the shell and turn the lightdm greeter into a "user chooser" ... then make the shell always start locked by default 
<ogra_> (for all users)
<mterry> tedg, in the same session?
<mterry> tedg, well we're also planning to use a split greeter on the unity8 desktop images this cycle
<mterry> tedg, so they'll be useful there
<mterry> tedg, and it's not like we have *no* security -- we'll disable adb by default
<mterry> tedg, between that and confinement, the user's password in a keyfile won't be as world-readable as it sounds
<tedg> mterry, Sure, as long as unity8 has no bugs, we're good :-)
<sil2100> oSoMoN: ok, I'm back for your disposal
<mterry> tedg, fair enough.  Though that does just put us on an even footing with iOS and presumably Android
<mterry> tedg, we can surpass them post RTM
<oSoMoN> sil2100, thanks :) so I need a silo for landing request on line 37, without a MR associated to it (we’ll binary copy packages from an existing PPA)
<sil2100> oSoMoN: oh, ok ;) Then in this case we would need the names of the source packages you'll copy into the PPA in the 'Additional sources packages to land'
<sil2100> oSoMoN: then once you do binary copies to this PPA, CI Train can track them and be able to release them into the world
<tedg> mterry, I'm not sure how we'd do it in the same session. The way the indicators are built is that they have a model, and then that drives the display. We're bringing up a different model depending on whether we're in the greeter or not. (i.e. live data vs. account service data). So it's not trivial to do. Hate doing it for a small time when we know it's not what we really want.
<Agontuk> Guys, anyone can help me with the kernel panic problem? I don't know how to debug it :(
<oSoMoN> sil2100, ok, done
<mterry> tedg, do you know much about the unity8-side code?  Could it just switch models as the greeter comes in?
<ogra_> mterry, tedg, why do we need to split out the greeter at all ?
<sil2100> oSoMoN: let me assign a silo then
<tedg> mterry, Not sure that we get a signal or anything like that, I think it's all in Unity8. They probably should tell logind though.
<tedg> ogra_, So that the lock screen runs in a different user. If there's a bug, you don't compromise the user's session, only the lightdm session. Also, so that login passwords aren't evaluted in the user's session.
<ogra_> mterry, tedg, cant we keep the locking part in the shell and have a simple passwordless user selector as the greeter ... would just need some pam maginc in the lock screen
<mterry> ogra_, we'll *need* a split greeter for use cases like encrypted home.  And even when that's not the case, we like a split greeter for security reasons (harder to break in due to bugs in unity8 and the pam helpers can be run as root that way, which is how they expect to be run -- some don't work as the user)
<ogra_> hmm, k
<mterry> tedg, but isn't choice of model in the unity8 code?  It could just start reading from a different exported model from the service
<tedg> mterry, data model not menu model :-)
<tedg> mterry, So yes, it could choose a different menu, but that's mostly display in our world.
<tedg> mterry, So we can have less data on that display.
<tedg> mterry, But I'm not sure of all the control elements. Like you need a PIN to access settings.
<ogra_> we also cant leave that session running ... it needs to free up the ram after logging in
<tedg> Eh, need to sit down and draw it out.
<mterry> tedg, I see what you're saying about data/menu models..  Hm
<tedg> ogra_, Sure, the only reason to keep it running is to make it start faster. Other tricks can be played.
<ogra_> right
<tedg> mterry, How does the launcher handle it? Does it just manually pop a PIN prompt if an application is selected?
<mterry> tedg, I'd have to see what the current code does -- the desired behavior, what we did for split mode, is to look like an unlock attempt if you launch an app, but when you unlock, we also launch the app like you asked
<mterry> and/or launch it when you press the button, but I'd have to ask design about the implications of doing that
<tedg> mterry, How do I turn on PIN unlocking?
<brendand> ogra_, oops i've fallen into the reboot trap
<brendand> ogra_, is it possible to get out of?
<brendand> ogra_, or am i basically done until the next build?
<mterry> tedg, edit ~/.unity8-greeter-demo and do something like:
<mterry> [General]
<mterry> password=pin
<mterry> passwordValue=1234
<mterry> tedg, there are a few visual oddities with it now I believe -- I need to land a unity8 branch to bring it back up to code
<mterry> it bitrot since the last time we were using it
 * tedg set his password to 1111 so know one knows it by reading the IRC log
<tedg> no one
<mterry> tedg, :)
<ogra_> brendand, reboot trap ?
<ogra_> brendand, by using apt ?
<tedg> mterry, Hmm, no, that didn't seem to work.
<brendand> ogra_, well i rebooted and now i'm stuck on the google screen. it's probably the issue you were discussing with doko earlier
<mterry> tedg, uh oh
<mterry> tedg, oh oh
<ogra_> brendand, right i guess there is no easy way out but re-flashing ... doko has a new libstdc++6 in a PPA but not yet in the archive
<mterry> tedg, change [General] to [phablet]
<tedg> mterry, Ah, yes, that works.
<mterry> tedg, sweet
<brendand> ogra_, i still have shell access, so i can probably install from the ppa
<brendand> ogra_, where is it?
<mterry> tedg, I'm going to grab lunch, I'll be back online later if there are other problems
<tedg> k
<ogra_> brendand, according to doko in the "ubuntu-toolchain-r/ppa "
<nik90> rsalveti: ping
<rsalveti> nik90: pong
<nik90> rsalveti: hey, I was told by charles that you and your team would be implementing the fix to show the welcome screen when an alarm is triggered. At the moment it does not unlock the phone automatically.
<nik90> rsalveti: is there a Blueprint or Bug report tracking this work item?
<oSoMoN> sil2100, thanks for the silo, so now I can binary copy packages there?
<charles> nik90, to be pedantic, I said his team, I don't know if rsalveti's the one getting the work ;-)
<rsalveti> nik90: we're waiting the design for that first, thostr_ is taking care of that
<sil2100> oSoMoN: I don't think you have the required permissions ;) Where do you want to copy it from?
<rsalveti> we need a design to know how to properly handle the alarms system-wide
<nik90> rsalveti: ack
<rsalveti> like if we just need to quickly wake up the device or keep it up until the user dismiss the alarm
<nik90> charles: I missed the "or" in you and the team :)
<charles> nik90, seems like a name /was/ mentioned though
 * charles checks his scrollback
<oSoMoN> sil2100, oxide-qt (utopic) from https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ppa/+packages
<nik90> rsalveti: Can I check back on this item in a week to see if you guys got any decision from design?
<rsalveti> nik90: sure, just ping thostr_ directly :-)
<nik90> rsalveti: will do. thnx :)
<sil2100> oSoMoN: why did you build it in that PPA? Is that also an archive builder there?
<charles> nik90, ricmm suggested that mandel might pick up that tasking for powerd turning on the screen when the alarm wakes up the phone
<brendand> ogra_, that does the trick
<charles> nik90, still a fair question though, I don't know if there's a blueprint/ticket for this in LP or not
<ogra_> brendand, well, seems it also just landed in -proposed ... should be in the archive within the next 30-45min
<oSoMoN> sil2100, because we needed a PPA connected to armhf hw, and this is the one chrisccoulson had at hand, I guess
<nik90> charles: I will check with thostr_ and mandel later then.
<oSoMoN> sil2100, if binary copying is a concern, I guess we can do a source copy
<nik90> charles: oh btw since you are here, I wanted to discuss with you about alarms
<nik90> charles: is now a good time?
<sil2100> oSoMoN: well, if this PPA uses HW builders and was built with -proposed then I guess there's no reason
<charles> nik90, no, I'm about to leave to take my wife to work, will you be around in about an hour?
<sil2100> oSoMoN: would like to get some info on that first though
<sil2100> And copy either binary or source then :)
<nik90> charles: yes, that would be ok
<charles> nik90, okay I'll ping you when I get back
<nik90> charles: thnx..cya
<oSoMoN> jdstrand, does the ubuntu-mozilla-security PPA build with -proposed enabled?
<jdstrand> oSoMoN: no
<oSoMoN> sil2100, ^
<jdstrand> oSoMoN: just -security
<jdstrand> so for utopic, that would mean effectually, release
<jdstrand> we can do a source only pocket copy to the ppa and have it rebuild
<jdstrand> (if needed)
<sil2100> oSoMoN, jdstrand: ok, so I would prefer rebuilding those in the silo PPA, as this is the state that it will live in
<oSoMoN> sil2100, fair enough, let’s go for a source copy
 * sil2100 does that then
<sil2100> Better safe then sorry I guess
<sil2100> I mean, I'll do it if LP stops timing out
<sil2100> Ok... let me do a dput instead, this is taking me no-where
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntu on my Galaxy Nexus | http://askubuntu.com/q/484636
<PonchO> Hi folks!
<PonchO> I hope hope i am in the right forum ^^
<jdstrand> fyi, I'm not convinced it is better
<jdstrand> (rebuilding from source in -proposed)
<popey> PonchO: wassup?
<PonchO> I have problems connecting to a VPN WLAN network. Do i have to do something like install vpnc on my ubuntu touch? If yes, how?
<jdstrand> cause this is just like uploading to a silo a week ago, doing the testing and publishing today
<jdstrand> sil2100: ^
<PonchO> popey: I'm really starting to test it, but i don't even know the sudo pw...:-D
<jdstrand> in fact, I just heard that a lot of people have done testing with the binaries in the mozilla ppa and this would invalidate that
<popey> PonchO: are you using ubuntu on a phone?
<PonchO> popey: yeah, on my Nexus 4. It works quite good, though i dont have a SIM card inside up to now...
<PonchO> popey: Ok, not that much apps, but i wanna give it a try. :-)
<popey> PonchO: I dont think we support vpn connections yet
<PonchO> popey: Ok thanks, than think i can wait for that feature...thanks for the answer.
<popey> np
<sil2100> jdstrand: well, as a core-dev I can assume you know what you're doing, so I can try doing a binary copy indeed - just this requires me to open up the copy page at least once
<jdstrand> sil2100: I'd be happy to do the copy myself if you'd like
<PonchO> popey: but it looks very nice and works good in most cases. I'm looking forward to work with the first stable. So far, good work and thanks again. Have a nice day.
<popey> you too!
<sil2100> jdstrand: let me check if you have the necessary permissions and it would be great if you could
<jdstrand> sil2100: I should. I've done it before
<sil2100> Since I'm struck by the endless LP timeout bug
<sil2100> jdstrand: excellent
<jdstrand> sil2100: what silo? (that said, I haven't done it for awhile, if I don't I'll comeback)
<sil2100> jdstrand: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-007/
<sil2100> :)
<jdstrand> sil2100: I'll also make sure that the people test against the oxide in the silo against the latest image if they haven't already
 * jdstrand is in a meeting with them atm
<sil2100> jdstrand: ok, thanks
<nhaines> I'm trying to launch a URL as a web app.  I'm using the documented instructions at developer.ubuntu.com, which worked for saucy but broke in trusty and doesn't work in utopic.
<jdstrand> sil2100: appears to have worked: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-007/+packages
<jdstrand> so, good :)
<nhaines> Right now it *does* work on trusty on my desktop.
<sil2100> jdstrand: \o/
<jdstrand> (it is trying to rebuild the ftbfs archs)
<nhaines> Looks like this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7659097/
<jdstrand> but the others have copied
<sil2100> dpm: hi! Did you have time to check those translations of core apps on the latest image? :)
<nhaines> sil2100: I'm testing image 83.  Friends is missing translations in German.  Calendar is translated but the name is not localized.
<sil2100> nhaines: oh, 83? So, we wanted to test 84 or 85 since those have the 'new touch-only translations'
<sil2100> 83 was still using the desktop ones
<nhaines> Ah, now that I can't help with yet.  :)  I'm noticing a couple apps with mixed or no translations.  (Gallery isn't translated, for instance.)
<nhaines> Anyway, in that case I'll stop testing.  :)
<sil2100> nhaines: thanks :) We want to make sure that if we promote #85 we won't regress too much with translations
<nhaines> Definitely a good idea.  :)
<ogra_> stgraber, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7659240/
<ogra_> just had that
<stgraber> ogra_: hmm, let me take a quick look
<ogra_> (it seems to have copied it fine http://system-image.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/utopic/generic_x86/ has it)
<ogra_> oh, wait, no, it doesnt
<ogra_> (silly me, i looked at generic, not _x86)
<stgraber> ogra_: hmm, does it happen if you do the copy again? I'm not finding anything obviously wrong and I'm in another meeting... (well, so are you :))
<ogra_> heh, i'll try
<ogra_> takes quite long (it did so the former time too)
<ogra_> stgraber, worked this time (but took endless)
<dpm> sil2100, sorry for the delay, I did. It looks to me as if there aren't any big regressions in translations on image 83. Even dialer shows its translations. The only one where translations are not included or loaded is Gallery
<sil2100> dpm: thanks! Excellent timing, as I am in the middle of the e-mail creation
<dpm> sil2100,  I see I'm behind with images, though, let me upgrade to the latest to confirm
<sil2100> dpm: ah, ok, I misunderstood you - we would need at least #84 to be installed
<dpm> np, upgrading...
<sil2100> As I mentioned before, #83 still has the old translations
<ogra_> well, we promoted 85 already ...
<ogra_> so whatever is missing needs to be added anyway
<asac> promoted? /me goes and gets latest and greatest
<ogra_> with your beloved gmail fix :)
 * asac feels the promotions happen faster than he can click and is impressed
<ogra_> and the new and all shiny diler, messaging and contacts app redesigns
<ogra_> *dialer
<asac> really?
<asac> wow
<asac> that will be a big change i guess
<ogra_> yep
<ogra_> with new bottom edge and all
<ogra_> seriously sexy
 * asac hopes we dont sacrifice too many kittens to get such a velocity :)
<asac> hmm. downloader doesnt reconnect when switching to wifi :)
<asac> is that supposed to happen?
<asac> i was on 2g and update download was too slow; enabling wifi made it stop; i had to puase and resuem manually (but only waited 30 secs or so)
<asac> barry: mandel: do you know if that is supposed to work?
<barry> asac: i don't know, but it should definitely pause and resume.  it's possible switching networks confuses udm
<dpm> sil2100, so after testing image #86, dialer: untranslated (should get the translations back as soon as we ship the new touch langpacks), gallery: untranslated (not sure if this is a regression), all other have the same translations they used to have
<asac> barry: right, wnated to know if you know if udm has that feature or if its buggy
<asac> barry: can i try downloading something to test this?
<asac> (not want to wait for next update)
<barry> asac: i don't know specifically, but you could certainly try doing a cli update (specifying -b 0 to force a full), then switch networks in the middle of that
<sil2100> dpm: \o/
<sil2100> dpm: thanks :)
<sil2100> dpm: happy to hear that!
<dobey> meh. i don't see anything "logcat -d" output that shows a particular error related to screan blanking. on image #85 however, it does take about 5 seconds go to from "Unblanking display: 0" to "Done unblanking display: 0" and i only get blakc screen with the backlight on when it is unblanked :(
 * dobey wonders how to debug further :-/
<asac> dbarth_: \o/ it really works :). many many thanks!
<asac> nice
<asac> dbarth_: anything planned to make the transitions more exciting? I find myself staring at a white page for enough time that I wonder if something is buggy
<davmor2> asac: ran out of sacrificial kittens moved on to puppies and fluffy bunnies
<dbarth_> asac: glad you like it
<dbarth_> asac: limiting switching by hosting multiple apps together
<dbarth_> asac: now you see what i was alluding to this morning
<dbarth_> i may need to bribe xnox to get the google+ namespace back though ;)
<mterry> tedg, I was talking to boiko about the emergency dialer and for that use case, we were thinking the dialer-app could transform into emergency mode when the greeter was up and locked -- but we'd need to know when the greeter is up.  So we may add a property to the greeter dbus api like GreeterIsActive or something similarly dumb -- it would always be true in split mode.  What do you think of that for helping indicators know when to change data m
<mterry> odels?
<tedg> mterry, Could we just check logind for "is locked" ?
<mterry> tedg, logind doesn't think the session is locked in this case though
<mterry> because it's not really, from a lightdm/logind sense
<tedg> mterry, Hmm, okay.
<tedg> mterry, So is the unity8 session going to start having the various greeter APIs on dbus?
<tedg> mterry, Selected user and all that?
<mterry> tedg, it has them now
<mterry> tedg, has for months
<mterry> tedg, under the com.canonical.UnityGreeter dbus name, just like the split greeter exposes
<tedg> Ah, I've never looked there :-)
<tedg> mterry, So sure, please make it a signal as well.
<mterry> tedg, you don't like PropertyChanged notifications?
<tedg> mterry, Ah, so you mean a real property. I didn't think that QtDBus sent those.
<mterry> tedg, we manually do it for the other properties on the greeter
<mterry> tedg, QtDBus needs to get its act together
<tedg> mterry, Don't blame QtDBus on this one. The properties was proposed to the dbus list, thiago listed problems and suggested solutions, and everyone went "screw you" and changed the spec.
<mterry> tedg, but the spec did change...  And the rest of the world implements it
<tedg> mterry, Where "rest of the world" is gdbus :-)
<mterry> tedg, yes...  :)
<mterry> tedg, but more importantly, the spec did actually change!
 * mterry just wants his syntactic sugar in QtDBus
<ybon> is there a way to import contacts from SIM card?
<cm-t> ybon: I was just there to ask the same thing, only saw howto import from vcf
<ybon> ok
<ybon> popey: just installed the new version, but still now way to install or update apps on my gf phone :/ Do you think it's worth creating an issue on lp?
<popey> ybon: yes, absolutely, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scope-click/+filebug?no_redirect
<ybon> ok, thanks :)
<cm-t>  is it a bug that I can't import contact from SIM (should i fill a bug for that or is it on the planning, or did I missed something) ?
<asac> davmor2: ohhhh thats getting cruel :)
<davmor2> asac: well it was that or I moved onto the endangered species but apparently they're guarded now, who knew? ;)
<dobey> cm-t: file a bug, yes
<dobey> cm-t: "no access to contacts on sim" is certainly a bug
<dobey> ybon: what do you mean you can't install or update apps?
<davmor2> asac: last few images have all been pretty stable to be honest :)
<ybon> dobey: when I click on "install" a click app, it download, but then fails with an error message
<ybon> let me show you the screen
<ybon> dobey: http://imgur.com/JehOgDU
<tedg> mterry, When do you expect to change the desktop greeter? Soon?
<dobey> ybon: on emulator, or on a phone?
<ybon> it's from the beginning, never been able to install any app on this phone
<ybon> a Nexus 4 phone
<ybon> I have two, the other one works without issue for installing apps
<dobey> ybon: look at ~/.cache/upstart/scope-registry.log and see if there is a log of a command failing
<mterry> tedg, how do you mean?  Add this dbus property to the desktop greeter?
<tedg> mterry, No, you were saying the 14.10 desktop greeter would be U8?
<mterry> tedg, oh, I doubt that's necessarily true
<mterry> tedg, we have a unity8 preview desktop image we make
<mterry> tedg, and it should get on there, one hopes
<mterry> tedg, but desktop team may not switch generally to it for 14.10
<msvb-lab> Anyone got the dualboot.sh script (Ubuntu Touch on Nexus via recovery) to work on Cyanogenmod 11?
<ybon> dobey: cat: /root/.cache/upstart/scope-registry.log: No such file or directory
<msvb-lab> I mean after I updated from CM10.2 to CM11 I used dualboot.sh as usual but UbuntuInstall.apk doesn't appear in the app list (even though its there in /system/app/.)
<dobey> ybon: ~phablet
<mterry> tedg, but it's going to take me time to re-split the greeter now
<dobey> ybon: root has nothing :)
<tedg> mterry, Hmm, okay.
<ybon> yeah, i was there sorry ;)
<tedg> mterry, Trying to figure out a development environment for all this...
<mterry> tedg, ah fair.  ubuntu-emulator?  I tend to just develop on the phone
<ybon> dobey: 2014-06-17 21:40:14,983 - CRITICAL - ../../../../lib/SignOn/connection-manager.cpp 106 setupSocketConnection p2p error: QDBusError("org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.FileNotFound", "Failed to connect to socket /run/user/32011/signond/socket: No such file or directory") 1
<ybon> something like this ring a bell?
<ybon> let me paste it all somewhere over the rainbow
<tedg> mterry, Yeah, but I need split somewhere as well.
<dobey> ybon: no, ignore that one
<mterry> tedg, oh.  there isn't a version of the split greeter in the archive right now  :-/
<tedg> dobey, We need to find a way to suppress that printout.
<ybon> dobey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7660116/
<tedg> mterry, So, do you think there will be shortly?
<dobey> tedg: i blame mardy :)
<tedg> dobey, It's all open source, submit a patch ;-)
<mterry> tedg, well that's what I meant by "it's going to take me time to re-split the greeter" -- RTM stuff takes priority and whatnot, and the re-split has to be careful to not interfere with integrated-greeter mode, so I have to do some extra work
<mterry> tedg, have to go afk for a bit again, fyi
<dobey> tedg: i can't. if i try to submit a patch for online-accounts, i'll end up rewriting the whole thing
<tedg> mterry, Okay, do you have a ballpark idea? This week? This month? I'm just not sure what some time is, in this case. (I have no idea what else you're working on)
<tedg> dobey, and that's a bad thing because…
<tedg> ;-)
<dobey> because it's a waste of my time and energy
<dobey> anyway
<dobey> ybon: do you have any meaningful data on this device?
<ybon> dobey: not really
<dobey> ybon: if it's safe to desroy all the data, i'd suggest doing "adb reboot bootloader" and then "ubuntu-device-flash --channel devel-proposed --bootstrap --wipe" after, and sseeing if it still fails.
<ybon> ok
<ybon> just for me to understand, why not directly the second line?
<dobey> --bootstrap only works when the device is at the bootloader
<ybon> okay, thanks :)
<ybon> so the idea is 1. to boostrap everything again 2. switch to devel-proposed instead of devel?
<dobey> ybon: well, you can use devel instead if you want
<dobey> it shouldn't make a difference right now
<ybon> okay
<ybon> it's my gf one, so it's better if it's a little bit "stable" :)
<ybon> dobey: I don't click anything inbetween the two lines, right?
<dobey> maybe you want to backup contacts/photos and stuff first then unless she doesn't care to lose all the data.
<ybon> she don't have contacts for now, as she have all in the SIM ;)
<ybon> good point about the pictures :)
<ybon> Just backuping
<ybon> resinstalling now
<ybon> -s
<ybon> resintalled, now testing
<ybon> dobey: it's working! :)
<ybon> thanks for you help :)
<dobey> ybon: no problem
<Elrafie> hello al
<Elrafie> i have htc one max and want to install ububtu touch
<Elrafie> is it possible plz
<Elrafie> and it is not on the devices list
<Elrafie> i need to know if possible or not
#ubuntu-touch 2014-06-18
<jacco> hi
<Mirv> t1mp: hi. I did hear about the gallery header problem as well, and yes it's a new problem. I asked davmor2 to file a bug about it, but I think one hasn't been filed yet
<cm-t> dobey: I didn't (yet) file the bug, about contact, because I can't find ubuntu-phone-contacts in ubuntu-phone-coreapps, tryed in ubuntu-phone-commons but no bugsystem there, any suggestion (bug is about no contact sync from SIM)?
<dholbach> good morning
<cm-t> good morning dholbach , *
<dholbach> cm-t, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/address-book-app/+bugs maybe?
<cm-t> oh, sound logic…
<cm-t> thanks dholbach
<cm-t> dholbach: dobey: I finally added 3 bugs, hopes it was the good thing to do (1 for each type of import: SIM, file, account)
<dholbach> good work! :)
<cm-t> #1331346 #1331348 and #1331351
<cm-t> I added "for human being" in the description since I found on askubuntu some way to sync contact, but using CLI and need a device
<kempe> clear_highmon
<ogra_> cm-t, contacts sync with google contacts works since a while (together with calendar syncs)
<ogra_> (set up a google account in the system-settings, there are checkboxes for both actionas after you created the account)
<cm-t> ogra_: yes, maybe, i don't know. I can't find this option anywhere
<cm-t> I just remember on May, first boot, something asked me to sync/import on first launch of contact, but never re-opened this
<cm-t> yesterday I put my SIM for the first time (i was using the phone for demo purpose only)
<cm-t> and now I am not asked for anything, and can't find this option in the interface
<cm-t> I found some howto on askubuntu, but there require the use of command line (this is not "human being")
<cm-t> ogra_: I go check what you said about online account
<cm-t> ogra_: you are right about account sync, I am updating the bug about it thanks for the notice
<cm-t> ogra_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/address-book-app/+bug/1331351 do you think it sound logic ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1331351 in address-book-app (Ubuntu) "No access to contacts on account" [Undecided,New]
<cm-t> maybe the title need to be updated
<ogra_> i would call it something like "contacts syncing is not intuitive"
<cm-t> you are right, done
<dholbach> can anyone reply to https://twitter.com/hilmi09/status/477031264982020096 please?
<yoldovah> hi i have a question regaring porting
<yoldovah> i have setup my tree and then i run source build/envsetup.sh  && lunch     but it just complains to me  "build/core/product_config.mk:223: *** Cannot locate config makefile for product "     how do i fix this
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy International Panic Day! :-D
<davidxn> i failed execute the binary compile by gcc, it says Permission denied
<davidxn> but it runs successfully in adb shell
<yoldovah> did all the knowledgeable people in here die ?  lol
<seb128> mardy, hey, do you think you could commit those to g-c-c-signon trunk?
<seb128> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/167546576/gnome-control-center-signon_0.1.7~%2B14.04.20140211.2-0ubuntu2_0.1.7~%2B14.04.20140211.2-0ubuntu3.diff.gz
<seb128> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/169660217/gnome-control-center-signon_0.1.7~%2B14.04.20140211.2-0ubuntu3_0.1.7~%2B14.04.20140211.2-0ubuntu4.diff.gz
<seb128> mardy, those were direct uploads to the archive, it would put trunk back in sync (I would do it but I don't have commit rights for the project)
<mardy> seb128: sure, will do -- I guess I can commit directly, without a MP?
<seb128> mardy, yes, you can since it's already in Ubuntu
<seb128> mardy, thanks
<seb128> mardy, one other question for you ;-)
<mardy> seb128: :-)
<seb128> mardy, libaccount-plugin-1.0-0 Recommends unity-control-center .... I'm about to do a mr to change that, would you prefer to add a | u-s-s-o-a or to demote the recommends to a suggest?
<seb128> mardy, that current brings u-c-c on the unity8-desktop iso and we don't want it there
<seb128> currently*
<mardy> seb128: that recommends is technically correct; I think that the problem is probably on the plugins
<mardy> seb128: because libaccount-plugin-1.0-0 should be installed on unity8
<mardy> seb128: it's not needed there
<seb128> mardy, should or shouldn't?
<mardy> seb128: oops, should *not* be installed
<mardy> seb128: it's gtk stuff
<mardy> seb128: I guess that the correct solution would be to split all the account plugin packages into account-plugin-<provider>-data (installed in both unity7 and unity8) and account-plugin-<provider>-unity7
<seb128> mardy, ok, libaccount-plugin-google and -oauth depends on it  and are both install
<seb128> -google seems seeded, -oauth is a depends of account-plugin-evernote
<seb128> install->installed
<seb128> mardy, are those libaccount-plugin binaries work with the touch stack?
<mardy> seb128: yes, actually also facebook, twitter and others need -oauth, not sure why there isn't a dependency there
<mardy> seb128: libaccounts-plugin doesn't work with the touch stack, but the plugin packages (such as account-plugin-google) do
<mardy> seb128: because they also ship qml files for touch
<seb128> mardy, twitter has a depends on "libaccount-plugin ... | u-s-s-o-a"
<mardy> seb128: right, this is probably the solution we agreed with kenvandine some time ago
<seb128> should the oauth do the same then?
<mardy> seb128: it was deemed that splitting the packages would not be worth
<seb128> because from a ldd look, that .so depends on gdk
<seb128> not sure why it's useful on unity8
<mardy> seb128: I think that evernote and google should do the same as twitter
<seb128> recommends on | u-s-s-o-a?
<seb128> well depends rather
<mardy> seb128: yes, with depends
<seb128> mardy, ok, I'm going to mp changes for that, thanks!
<mardy> seb128: thanks to you!
<mamenyaka> is there a "Phablet Ports Administrators" member available to talk to? ogra_, dholbach, rsalveti
<popey> mamenyaka: might want to ask a specific question and if someone can help they will
<mamenyaka> popey: thank you, there is no specific question, I was just wondering if this "Ubuntu Touch port maintainers" teams are still alive
<popey> they are
<popey> very much so
<mamenyaka> and what purpose do they serve?
<mamenyaka> I have 4 teams, they were created to work with phablet-flash
<popey> i dont know
<popey> https://launchpad.net/~phablet-ports-admins is owned by dholbach
<edwardoid> anyone is active?
<popey> edwardoid: sure
<edwardoid> hi ;) I have a question. How can I use JS libs in developing apps for Ubuntu Touch?
<mamenyaka> popey: and what about 4.4.2 images?
<yoldovah> im getting lots of errors hen using lunch command   like this one  :   cc: error: unrecognized command line option ‘-mfloat-abi=softfp’    how can this be solved ?
<cwayne> mardy: heya, I've been having trouble adding an account on the last promoted image, any ideas?
<popey> cwayne: what kind of account?
<cwayne> popey: soundcloud.  the only thing i see in the logs is: Jun 18 02:08:03 ubuntu-phablet signond[3129]: ../../../../src/signond/signondaemon.cpp 388 init Failed to SUID root. Secure storage will not be available.
<popey> oh, not tried soundcloud, sorry.
<mardy> cwayne: that warning is harmless (and even wrong). What is the problem, exactly?
<mardy> cwayne: the account creation fails?
<cwayne> mardy: yeah, it brings me back to the accounts page, but none was added
<mamenyaka> sergiusens: hi, do you have a moment? Are the Ubuntu Touch port maintainers teams still used for something?
<mardy> cwayne: try pasting the full log, after setting the logging level to 2 in /etc/signond.conf (and killing signond)
<mardy> cwayne: oh, and make sure to edit any sensitive info out of the syslog
<ogra_> up to the team members
<mamenyaka> ogra_: and what about the phablet-flash?
<ogra_> ??
<ogra_> not sure what you mean ... phablet-flash is depreecated since months
<mamenyaka> ogra_: that's what I was going for
<mamenyaka> the teams were created mainly for phablet-flash
<ogra_> people should use rootstock-ng or provide a system-image server
<mamenyaka> I have a 4.4.2 based port, so do I need a server to redistribute it?
<ogra_> in any case we dont control the teams under port maintainers ... all we do is provide them the launchpad infrastructure for mailing lists, bug tracking etc
<ogra_> no idea if they actually use it
<ogra_> either a system-image server or set up a howto for using rootstock-ng
<ogra_> where you can point users to ...
<mamenyaka> ogra_: so then I can delete the lp:~pollux-image-dev/phablet-image-info/pollux branches in the maintainers team?
<mamenyaka> ogra_: I have a how to on xda, but this system-image server sounds interesting
<ogra_> no idea what that is
<ogra_> i would ask the owner/last committer
<mamenyaka> I am
<mamenyaka> with a manifest.json for the phablet-flash
<ogra_> ah
<mamenyaka> with the device uri
<mamenyaka> but since it's deprecated, i assume it's safe to get rid of
<ogra_> i think Tassadaar has some experience with system-image ... he runs a community server
<ogra_> you shoudl perhaps talk to him
<mamenyaka> ok, thanks
<popey> as if by magic
<sergiusens> ogra_: if he comes back, tell him I intend to add community server support to ubuntu-device-flash as a 'community fallback' install
<ogra_> sergiusens, there he is :)
<mamenyaka> Tassadar: hi, do you have a moment?
<Tassadar> depends on what you need
<mamenyaka> Tassadar: just some info on a system-image server :)
<Tassadar> okay, ask
<mamenyaka> I have a 4.4.2 based port
<mamenyaka> what do I need for the server?
<Tassadar> https://www.stgraber.org/2014/02/11/your-own-ubuntu-touch-image-server/
<Tassadar> I have mine set-up so that it builds the device-specific bits on my server and grabs the rootfs from ubuntu's s-i server
<Tassadar> the basics should be described in that blog post
<mamenyaka> and then how would you flash your device using the server?
<sergiusens> Tassadar: you should be able to link direct (absolute paths) in the channel/device json
<ogra_> using the --server arg for ubuntu-device-flash pointing to your server
<sergiusens> Tassadar: saying that in case you want to avoid the ubuntu rootfs copying
<Tassadar> sergiusens: I need to patch the rootfs
<sergiusens> Tassadar: heh, I felt like having a deja vu when mentioning this :-P
<Tassadar> yes)
<mamenyaka> so ubuntu-device-flash and rootstock-ng do the same flashing?
<sergiusens> rootstock is for custom builds
<sergiusens> but more of a development focus
<sergiusens> device flash and system server for distribution
<ogra_> sergiusens, rootstock is for manual installs too
<mamenyaka> "you need a valid SSL certificate" is this still valid?
<Tassadar> no
<Tassadar> it can handle http now
<Tassadar> sergiusens: also, the rootfs would be signed by different gpg key
<Tassadar> so I don't think that would've work
<sergiusens> ah, right, you don't have the keys
<Mirv> oSoMoN: new Oxide seems to rock on Qt 5.3 too :) I'd say that blocker is now fixed.
<cwayne> mardy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7663375/
<oSoMoN> Mirv, I wasn’t worried about it, but thanks for the confirmation :)
<Mirv> thanks chrisccoulson also for that
<Mirv> oSoMoN: I'm always worried about everything :)
<mamenyaka> okay, thank you Tassadar
<oSoMoN> Mirv, when do you think you will land the Qt5.3 silo?
<Mirv> oSoMoN: today? :)
<Mirv> oSoMoN: we have a meeting in 40 minutes, hopefully we'll have a plan after that. there's only 1 certainly known blocker bug, that is that the gallery-app's header is broken
<oSoMoN> Mirv, sounds good, I’m asking because of silo 7 that also contains webbrowser-app, hopefully I can land it in the next hour, so we’ll need to sync up on that
<Mirv> oSoMoN: ok. webbrowser-app is not a big problem as it's easy and relatively quick to rebuild.
<mdeslaur> ogra_: hey, any idea why the lightdm.override file in the touch images no longer starts on runlevel?
<mdeslaur> ogra_: I'm trying to put runlevel back in, but it's making it fail for some reason
<mardy> cwayne: it seems that the authentication succeeded, but then for some reason the account got deleted
<mardy> cwayne: where is the code for the plugin?
<cwayne> mardy: lp:~jamesh/unity-scope-soundcloud/go-port
<dobey> lol
<dobey> youtube webapp clearly says in the description that it's a webapp, and someone rated it 1 star with "this sucks, it's a web app"
<mardy> cwayne: did you modify the access-token from the syslog, before pasting it?
<cwayne> mardy: nope
<mardy> cwayne: if I append that to "https://api.soundcloud.com/me?access_token=" and I try to open it in the browser, it fails
<mardy> cwayne: that's why the account creation fails
<mardy> cwayne: this code is failing: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~jamesh/unity-scope-soundcloud/go-port/view/head:/accounts/soundcloud/Main.qml
<cwayne> blargh
<cwayne> mardy: i wonder i i just have a blank Main.qml if it'd create the account but not populate the displayname
<mardy> cwayne: not blank, but you can remove the whole completeCreation function
<cwayne> mardy: i meant blank as in like what twitter has
<dobey> hmm, youtube is weird on image 50. can't play videos on youtube.com in browser or webapp, but they play ok embedded in g+
<cyphermox> who can I talk to for suggested changes to the ListItems in the UI toolkit? I'd basically need a Subtitled item where I can put the subText at the right edge rather than under the main text, and where I can add a control property.
<Jazzcat> Hi Folks, I'm trying to get ssh working over my wifi and was hoping someone might have an idea. I've run "sudo service ssh start" and used "touch /userdata/.writable_image" to enable a password change in case it was a requirement. I've tested from 2 machines
<ogra_> mdeslaur, hmm, on a real device ?
<mdeslaur> ogra_: I'm looking at the emulator currently
<Jazzcat> I get "Permission denied (publickey)."
<mdeslaur> ogra_: is it different on a real device? /me looks
<Jazzcat> nexus 5
<ogra_> mdeslaur, we dropped it because it caused the emulator to fail (and because it costs 2 second boot time to wait for runlevel for no apparent reason)
<ogra_> mdeslaur, why do you want to add it back ?
<mardy> cwayne: yes, that would work
<mdeslaur> ogra_: because our upstart apparmor job is going to be start on starting runlevel
<ogra_> ugh
<mdeslaur> yeah
<ogra_> that will add several seconds to the boot again
<ogra_> why does it need to start on runlevel ?
<mdeslaur> we haven't found another place to put it
<mdeslaur> yet
 * ogra_ wouldnt mind to simply add a "on started apparmor-foo" to our override ... but if that means to wait for runlevel *and* apparmor ...
<mdeslaur> ogra_: I tried that, and it didn't work
<ogra_> weird
<mdeslaur> I can't figure out why lightdm is finicky on the emulator
<mdeslaur> like, why is it failing if I add runlevel back?
<ogra_> i wish i could tell you :)
<ogra_> i think rsalveti took a look, couldnt find any reason and gave up in the end
<ogra_> since dropping it gave us good benefit in boot time anyway
<mdeslaur> ok
<cwayne> mardy: thanks, i was able to at least get the account added
<cwayne> still no luck working with the scope though...
<mardy> cwayne: maybe they changed their APIs, or for some reason are returning an invalid access token?
<cwayne> mardy: nah, i can do account-console login and have it be happy
<cwayne> oh i wonder if it's cus there's no app-access thingy for this scope
<Jazzcat> I haven't been able to find much online other than this http://askubuntu.com/questions/348714/ubuntu-touch-apt-get-install-openssh-server-error
<dholbach> ricmm, have ever seen anything like this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7663604/ (crash of 'ubuntu-sdk' on startup)
<dholbach> ricmm, it says this in the console http://paste.ubuntu.com/7663650/ - could it be that it's looking for /etc/ubuntu-platform-api/application.conf for some reason? (it's not there and not installed by the package)
<boiko> dednick: https://code.launchpad.net/~boiko/telephony-service/active_call_indicator/+merge/223556
<boiko> dednick: sorry it took so long
<boiko> dednick: you should check this property only when dialer-app is in focus though, when it is in background or closed, you should still rely on the value of hasCalls
<dednick> boiko: ta
<boiko> dednick: I will ask tiago to review it, I'll let you know once this is merged
<dednick> boiko: about the "touch to open dialer", should I be using app-launch for that?
<Jazzcat> brb
<boiko> dednick: I think you can launch dialer:///?view=liveCall or something like that
<dednick> boiko: ok, i'll take a look into it
<boiko> dednick: I just need to check how to register that URI for dialer first :)
<dholbach> ricmm, zbenjamin, bzoltan: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtcreator/+bug/1331470
<ubot5> Error: ubuntu bug 1331470 not found
<zbenjamin> dholbach: that link is broken
<ricmm> the link is broken, but yes, the issue is known
<ricmm> I'm currently working on a good solution for it
<ricmm> it happens when you have qtcreator and the unity8-desktop-session-mir installed in parallel
<ricmm> because it bring in qtubuntu-sensors, and for some reason qtcreator opens that up
<ricmm> zbenjamin: does qtcreator load every plugin available on the system?
<zbenjamin> ricmm: seems the webview is opening that
<zbenjamin> ricmm: this doesn't seem to be triiggered by QtC itself but by the webview used in qtc
<ricmm> ah, interesting
<zbenjamin> ricmm: http://code.woboq.org/qt5/qtwebkit/Source/WebKit/qt/WidgetApi/qwebframe.cpp.html#_ZN9QWebFrameC1EP8QWebPage
<dholbach> zbenjamin, ricmm - the bug is currently private, let me add you to it
<zbenjamin> ricmm: seems line 228 is loading the plugin
<dednick> boiko: could you add a method on the TelepathyHelper for getting the callIndicatorVisible property?
<boiko> dednick: there is: callManager.callIndicatorVisible
<dednick> boiko: ah! ok, thanks!
<boiko> dednick: callManager is available if you import Ubuntu.Telephony
<ricmm> zbenjamin: is this something that can be toggle? or is it too deep in qtwebkit
<ricmm> anyways, the underlying problem comes from having qtubuntu-sensors in the system
<ricmm> which it will then try to open
<mdeslaur> ogra_: ok, I think I'll add an apparmor.override to ubuntu-touch-session that does a start on starting lightdm
<ogra_> sounds good
<dholbach> ricmm, so if you have ubuntu-sdk and something like unity8-desktop-session-mir installed the problem is going to come up?
<ogra_> rsalveti, did you ever research further why starting lightdm on runlevel hung the emulator ?
<ricmm> dholbach: yes, I'm trying to work a way to fix it without removing qtubuntu-sensors
<ricmm> dholbach: but the quick way to make it work, is have qtubuntu-sensors removed
<dholbach> excellent, thanks a lot
<ricmm> have you received many reports from the community?
<dholbach> ricmm, no... it just happened to me right now
<ricmm> ok
<mterry> MacSlow, heyo!  when we demoed the boot animation to some design people in Malta, they commented that it was too small on manta and it wasn't vertically centered -- do you have time to fix such issues?
<Jazzcat14736251> I'm trying to get ssh working over wifi to my Nexus 5 (running ubuntu touch via multirom) and was hoping someone might have an idea. I've run "sudo service ssh start" and used "touch /userdata/.writable_image" to enable a password change in case it was a requirement. I've tested from 2 machines
<zbenjamin> ricmm: i heared it one time from someone else but could not reproduce
<zbenjamin> but i cannot remember who it was
<Jazzcat14736251> I get permission denied: public key
<ogra_> Jazzcat14736251, we dont support password auth, you need to copy yoour ssh key in place via adb
<Jazzcat14736251> ok, thank you. I wasn't aware that this had changed. It did work previously. Thank you for your assistance :)
<ogra_> yes, it used to work, but made our security team unhappy :)
<Jazzcat14736251> ah, that makes sense. Cheers :)
<MacSlow> mterry, hm... it's GU-based and using the values we got from Design... on mako and manta. I can look into it on Friday.
<mterry> MacSlow, thanks
<MacSlow> mterry, did we get any information of how much bigger it's meant to be? I can't recall the logo being not centered.
<mterry> MacSlow, I can see it not being vertically centered on mako
<mterry> MacSlow, I can't recall seeing it on manta, but it looked like it was mako's size on manta
<dholbach> zbenjamin, ricmm: 1331470 was just closed, because the retracer couldn't get a complete backtrace - I don't know... do you need any more info from me on this?
<mterry> ogra_, if there is a seed change, does that just ignore CI?
<zbenjamin> dholbach:  at least i don't need more infos on that
<ogra_> mterry, we usually do direct uploads, but note that -meta is currently blocked by lool adding a framework entry, you will have to wait til he is done
<zbenjamin> dholbach: also i had the feeling ricmm knows already about the problem and where its coming from
<dholbach> ok excellent, thanks
<mterry> ogra_, not in a rush
<dholbach> ricmm, shall I reopen the bug or do we have another one already?
<ricmm> dholbach: no need
<ricmm> dholbach: can you test silo 015 for me please?
<ricmm> as soon as its done publishing
<Jazzcat14736251_> Apologies if this is too far off topic. It may be my ignorance about ssh keys. I ran: ssh-keygen -t rsa -C "myemailaddress@gmail.com"
<Jazzcat14736251_> then adb push ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub /home/phablet/.ssh/known_hosts
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> why did you rename the key to known_hosts ?
<sergiusens> authorized_keys
<ogra_> right
<dholbach> ricmm, hum... I don't quite know what to do - how do I get stuff from silo 015 for testing? O:-)
<sergiusens> using phablet-shell once should probably setup things for you or qtcreator connect to device
<ogra_> dholbach, make your image writable, pull the debs and install them :)
<Jazzcat14736251_> ah, cool ty.
<sergiusens> dholbach: citrain-push --help is your friend :-)
<ogra_> if you have the phablet-citools package installed :)
<dholbach> sergiusens, I never used that tool and had no idea it existed
<ricmm> dholbach: add https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-015/ to the image
<ricmm> to the device I mean
<dholbach> ogra_, is this in a special ppa?
<ricmm> and test that deb from there
<ogra_> dholbach, phablet-tools PPA
<ricmm> or yea, better ogra's instructions
<ricmm> mines are more legacy
<sergiusens> ricmm: citrain-push does all that for you
<Jazzcat14736251_> so hopefully I've got this right now: adb push ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub /home/phablet/.ssh/authorized_keys
<ricmm> right right sorry
<sergiusens> ricmm: citrain-push device-upgrade 15
<ogra_> dholbach, the package name is actually phablet-tools-citrain, sorry
<dholbach> ricmm, I used your old school method - test worked out fine!
<dholbach> ubuntu-sdk starts up fine
<dholbach> sergiusens, ogra_: it was something to test on my desktop
<ogra_> oh, ok
<ogra_> weird stuff these desktop things ...
<ricmm> but we need to test on device too
<ogra_> :P
<sergiusens> dholbach: citrain-push device-upgrade 15
<ricmm> to make sure things dont break there
<ricmm> dholbach: can you test that too perhaps?
<sergiusens> dholbach: and after to citrain-push host-purge 15
<dholbach> ricmm, I have a meeting coming up in a bit - it could take me a bit longer to get back to you
<brendand> is there any guide on how to use mirscreencast to record a video of the phone? it's not exactly self explanatory
<ricmm> ok
<ogra_> brendand, it is pretty painful  .... i started a phablet-screenrecord tool a while ago but thats still far from being finished ...
<brendand> ogra_, like what's that Failed to connect thing about?
<ogra_> brendand, you can use multiple frames via the -n option of mirscreencast (note that gets gigantically huge)
<ogra_> brendand, and then something like: avconv -f rawvideo -pix_fmt rgba -s 1200x1920 -framerate 24 -i mirscreencast-raw-video.rgba -vcodec h264 myvideo.mp4
<ogra_> brendand, failed to connect ?
<ogra_> brendand, oh
<ogra_> use -m /run/mir_socket
<vthompson> balloons, well, I was going through and was going to start seeing what could be done to fix the code you had for backing this up... so I ran a test to see what errors I'd get. I forgot that it was blowing away ~/. Fun times
<balloons> vthompson, uh-oh
<vthompson> not too big of a deal. I assume reflashing w/o boot strap would be the best way to get /home/phablet back in shape?
<vthompson> balloons, this is what was output for the test: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7664112/
<balloons> vthompson, ohh on the device..whew, that's much easier then yay
<rsalveti> ogra_: that was an upstart bug afaik
<rsalveti> ogra_: but don't think that's fixed
<ogra_> mdeslaur, ^^^^
<balloons> vthompson, you simply straight restored the old code I had>/
<ogra_> rsalveti, no, obviously not, else it would have worked for mdeslaur
<vthompson> balloons, yep. Going to start debugging now
<mdeslaur> rsalveti, ogra_: oh, interesting
<mdeslaur> thanks
<balloons> vthompson, I do wonder about it.. ok, I'll let you have at it for a bit
<rsalveti> mdeslaur: ogra_: bug 1318681
<ubot5> bug 1318681 in upstart (Ubuntu) "lightdm not started when running the ubuntu-touch x86 emulator" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1318681
<mdeslaur> thanks!
<mdeslaur> so, the current image seems broken in the emulator
<mdeslaur> is there a known-good one?
<ogra_> hmm, it shouldnt be broken
<ogra_> i think you can use --revision to go backwards in versions
<rsalveti> mdeslaur: hm, let me check
<rsalveti> I know people are usually not testing the emulator before promoting the images
<rsalveti> which is bad
<rsalveti> so it could be broken for a few days without notice
<ogra_> davmor2, ^^^^
<mdeslaur> it's slow as molasses, and the scopes don't seem to be working
<ogra_> davmor2, can we do a quick "it boots" test of the emulator for future promotions ?
<rsalveti> mdeslaur: can you check if /dev/kvm is available in your host?
<rsalveti> it shouldn't be slow (the x86 one)
<rsalveti> unless kvm is not available
<mdeslaur> rsalveti: my old image boots fine
<rsalveti> oh, ok
<rsalveti> downloading latest and will check
<ogra_> are you sure you use the x86 variant ? :)
<mdeslaur> thanks
<davmor2> ogra_: no I can't run the emulator it hates my gfx card :)
<mdeslaur> ah, frak
<mdeslaur> ogra_: d'oh
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> davmor2, expense a new one ;)
<mdeslaur> rsalveti: my bad
<davmor2> ogra_: this is my machine and I like it the way it is thanks :P   I can try and rebuild it on my laptop but that is on utopic so I don't know how much flux that might cause
<ogra_> utopic would be better actually
<ogra_> so we see the emulator itself still works as well
<davmor2> rsalveti: how do I update the emulator Updates says there aren't any
<mdeslaur> ogra_, rsalveti: apps scope still seems broken for me, even with i386 emulator
<rsalveti> davmor2: create a new instance
<rsalveti> just before promoting something, run emulator create & run and see if it works fine
<rsalveti> mdeslaur: does it show up after doing a search?
<mdeslaur> rsalveti: yes
<mdeslaur> oh, that was a known issue, I remember now
<mdeslaur> geez, sorry for all the noise today
<oSoMoN> Mirv, is Qt 5.3 close to landing?
<cwayne> ogra_: hey, any chance of getting ubuntu-touch-session in today?
<ogra_> oSoMoN, there was an email ...
<ogra_> cwayne, i'll try to ... i know we are short on silos but i guess this one is small and quick anyway
<ogra_> cwayne, will ping yoou once it is ready
<oSoMoN> ogra_, I know, I just wanted a finer-grained ETA :)
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> stgraber, again ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/7664283/
<ogra_> (re-running like last time)
<ogra_> stgraber, bah, the re-run also failed http://paste.ubuntu.com/7664307/
<sil2100> Wellark: hi! Did you have any time to look at the indicator-network crasher?
<stgraber> ogra_: looking
<ogra_> stgraber, note, i triggered a third run
<ogra_> (running atm)
<stgraber> ogra_: ok, killed yours
<ogra_> noticed :)
<stgraber> ogra_: ok, so the problem appears to be with the locking... I can run two copy-images concurently, same thing with import-images...
<stgraber> ogra_: and if import-images runs between the time copy-image starts and ends, orphan files get removed, which causes that error
<ogra_> ah, k
<stgraber> ogra_: figuring out what's wrong with the lock now because that clearly used to work...
<ogra_> right, must have chnaged recently
<vthompson> balloons, Ok, I've pushed an update that is no longer destructive
<vthompson> the main issue there was that the backing up and restoring was not being done properly
<balloons> vthompson, obviously :-)
<vthompson> also, I made a change to make ~/Music after we move it over.
<vthompson> :)
<vthompson> you were using dirname instead of basename for the name of the backed up folder
<balloons> awesome.. and it works then?
<vthompson> I also changed it so we do attempt to patch mediascanner, but the daemon is running so I might revert that and add a sleep to ensure the database is set up
<vthompson> No, sadly there is still something going on that is using my normal music db when it runs
<balloons> vthompson, hehe.. I figured as much.
<balloons> I'm thinking whatever is causing patching to not work also means backup and restore won't work
<vthompson> possible, but that seems very odd
<vthompson> but would account for what I'm seeing
<vthompson> maybe it takes time for the modified db to be seen by the plugin due to dbus
<stgraber> cdimage@nusakan:/srv/system-image.ubuntu.com/bin$ ./import-images -vvv
<stgraber> 2014-06-18 16:15:30,243 INFO Something else holds the global lock. exiting.
<stgraber> ogra_: fixed ^
<stgraber> copy-image running now
<ogra_> stgraber, thanks !
<dednick> boiko: is there a dialer-app counter-part to that MP which makes use of the new property? or is that still to be done?
<boiko> dednick: still to be done
<dednick> boiko: i'm wondering if the property should be set through requests? so that other apps can request that it's visible. or actually, that it's reverse logic. It should always be visible unless something requests it to not be.
<dednick> ie. hasCalls() && !mCallIndicatorVisible;
<dednick> well, not that, but you probably get my meaning.
<boiko> dednick: the problem is if the application dies before setting it to be visible again
<yoldovah> can someone help me with these errors http://pastebin.com/U1SJRNMd :
<vthompson> balloons, I'm at a loss. Adding time to allow things to settle doesn't seem to help
<davmor2> rsalveti: the networking seems really slow on i386 emulator
<vthompson> balloons, what if we set up the image such that the test songs were in ~/Music by default? We'd also need some manual or automated way to setup our device beforehand apart from running AP
<stgraber> ogra_: copy done
<davmor2> rsalveti: is there a way to trigger a flick on the emulator.  For example try changing the day in the emulator on the weather app
<ogra_> stgraber, since a while :)
<ogra_> stgraber, thanks
<stgraber> ogra_: yeah, I wasn't looking at that shell too closely
<ogra_> :)
<stgraber> ogra_: btw, if you can pass -vvv if you want to see what's actually going on when doing those copies
<ogra_> stgraber, ok, will do next time
<yoldovah> can someone help me with these errors http://pastebin.com/U1SJRNMd :
<balloons> vthompson, yea.. technically we could simply copy the songs directly into music as the devices are empty
<mterry_> ogra_, your favorite thing!  https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/ubuntu-touch-session/boot-animation/+merge/223609
<balloons> vthompson, although it's annoying to hear, I'm not surprised backup/restore doesn't work. Something larger is at play
<ogra_> mterry_, yeah ! ... cwayne is before you in my queue for u-t-s though :)
<ogra_> though i wonder if i couldnt just land both together ... they are zero risk
<rsalveti> davmor2: yeah, it seems this is a regression
<rsalveti> davmor2: investigating that
<mterry_> ogra_, nothing is zero risk!  :)
<rsalveti> davmor2: well, guess you could use autopilot for that
<ogra_> close to :)
<mterry_> ogra_, you already have a silo for the cwayne thing?
<ogra_> mterry_, not yet ...
<mterry_> ogra_, your call on together or separate -- both quick landings I hope, so not a big deal regardless
<ogra_> right
<vthompson> balloons, the tests run as root right? Maybe the answer is as simple as starting and stopping the mediascanner2 service? It's a user upstart job though
<balloons> vthompson, the tests run as the phablet user
<balloons> vthompson, yes we could completely stop the service right.. replace the db and music should use it or ?
<ogra_> popey, davmor2, ugh, whats up with the browser fonts in 87 ?
<ogra_> many of my webapps have suddnely a different font
<davmor2> ogra_: ah pass then I'm looking at planet.ubuntu.com and it's no different
<davmor2> ogra_: did the compositing part of the browser land yet that might explain it
<ogra_> i have some that used to use the ubuntu font and now use something like "helvetica/arial" from what i see
<ogra_> probably thats right and was wrong before though ... not sure what the page is supposed to use actually
<vthompson> balloons, there must be some sort of dbus contention when the tests are running. When I start and stop the service during the test run I see in the ms2 log that it is adding the test files.
<vthompson> balloons, so I only see 2 solutions 1) ship with the test songs in ~/Music and make a small script that we'd use before testing to do the backup of ~/Music, or 2) we disable all the tests
<vthompson> also, I think we need to assess why Jenkins isn't working. We've only been focusing on the click test changes
<Wellark> sil2100: there is a dbus-cpp branch that should fix the crash, but we are basically trying to figure out what to do with that branch as it breaks dbus-cpp ABI
<Wellark> I will try tomorrow to split the branch in a way that we can prevent indictor-network from crashing without breaking dbus-cpp ABI
<Wellark> or I need to work around the dbus-cpp crash inside indicator-network
<dobey> Wellark: just do what gcc does in that case… "abi? what's abi?"
<dobey> </sarcasm>
<Wellark> dobey: :))
<rsalveti> davmor2: did you test on trusty or utopic?
<rsalveti> as your host
<davmor2> rsalveti: utopic
<rsalveti> davmor2: thanks
<davmor2> rsalveti: just rebuilding now to see how 87 does
<sil2100> Wellark: thanks! During the meeting we decided to anyway 'whitelist' the issue, but it's good to hear a fix is near ;)
<rsalveti> davmor2: also got that with 60
<rsalveti> so I wonder if it's something with the host
<rsalveti> ogra_: are you using trusty?
<ogra_> on my laptop
<rsalveti> yes
<davmor2> rsalveti: I can't test on trusty it hates my AMD gfx card
<davmor2> rsalveti: unless you fixed that :)
<rsalveti> ogra_: if so, can you run the emulator (latest image) and see if network is working properly in there
<rsalveti> davmor2: not yet
<rsalveti> hard to fix broken blobs
<davmor2> rsalveti: you're just not trying ;)
<ogra_> it is downloading the image ... takes 30min over my line ...
<davmor2> ogra_: 30mins ouch
<ogra_> 2MBit ... what can i say
<davmor2> ogra_: 60MBit here so just a little faster
<davmor2> rsalveti: so 87 opens up for me
<rsalveti> davmor2: right, it opens up fine here as well, just not sure why network is so slow
<yoldovah> can someone help me with these errors http://pastebin.com/U1SJRNMd :
<davmor2> rsalveti: man that is slow
<davmor2> rsalveti: This must be what it's like to be on ogra_ 's connection
<ogra_> heh
<rsalveti> davmor2: ogra_: tested 50, 60, 70, 80, all had slow network
<rsalveti> so I believe this is host-side
<rsalveti> testing on trusty should tell us that
<davmor2> rsalveti: could be it would make more sense
<yoldovah> i don’t understand why there is a support channel here where questions aren’t even acknowledged   d[O.o]b
<ogra_> rsalveti, davmor2, so 87 on trusty runs fine here
<ogra_> hmm, but the browser doesnt work
<ogra_> yeah, seems like i have no network at all here
<ogra_> hmm, and no terminal app
<rsalveti> ogra_: right, the lack of network is what I'm trying to understand now
<rsalveti> I know it was working before, but can't get any image to work fine here atm
<rsalveti> I imagine this could also be host related
<yoldovah> i think ubuntu has the very worst support team lol
<yoldovah> ignorant
<ogra_> rsalveti, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7664802/
<ogra_> thats what i have in syslog when the emulator starts (on the host)
<rsalveti> hm weird
<rsalveti> ogra_: davmor2: hm, it works fine after disabling nm
<rsalveti> inside the emulator
<ogra_> not here
<rsalveti> ogra_: disable the network-manager upstart job inside the emulator and restart it
<rsalveti> you'll see just eth0 then
<ogra_> ah, k
<rsalveti> and not a bunch of extra interfaces
<ogra_> i only stopped nm
<ogra_> rsalveti, doesnt work here
<ogra_> i cant ping the DNS server
<rsalveti> ogra_: ping doesn't work
<rsalveti> ogra_: try apt-get update
<rsalveti> or browser
<ogra_> Could not resolve 'archive.ubuntu.com'
<ogra_> i tried browser first
<ogra_> why would ping not work ? i can definitely ping my own IP
<ogra_> rsalveti, i can also ping the gateway
<rsalveti> not sure, I just know it's not supposed to work :-)
<rsalveti> weird
<rsalveti> here it worked fine without nm
<rsalveti> run ifconfig
<rsalveti> I just had eth0
<rsalveti> with nm I have 5 extra interfaces
<ogra_> still doesnt work here and i think its the name resolution
<rsalveti> hm, weird, will test it a bit more
<ogra_> davmor2, the browser is scrolling very very stuttery for me here on 87 :(((
<davmor2> ogra_: wonder if it is the same issue as on manta
<ogra_> bah and fullscreen veideo worked everywhere but not in yourtube ... thats a shame
<ogra_> ah, not everywhere ... but on some sites
<dobey> ogra_: any ideas about how to further debug the screen unblank not working? logcat -d didn't show any errors when it failed :(
<ogra_> dobey, not really ... check logs ...
<ogra_> (syslog and the unity8 log in ~/.cache/upstart/)
<dobey> hmm, ok. i'll update again and try that, thanks
<AlbertA> Laney: could you review https://code.launchpad.net/~albaguirre/indicator-power/use-new-brightness-dbus-interface/+merge/223339
<Aizen> Hello. Can someone elaborate this line mentioned in the porting guide "Make sure you have proper permissions in the ramdisk and /init can start". I'm pretty sure init is not starting in my case :(
<Aizen> I checked the /proc/last_kmsg but found nothing useful. Only "Kernel panic- not syncing".
<Aizen> Anyone can give me a possible solution ?
<ogra_> Aizen, are you sure you even get that far ?
<ogra_> (the ubuntu ramdisk has proper permissions by default, not sure what that sentence refers to
<ogra_> )
<Aizen> ogra_, thanks for the reply. My device just shows boot logo and then restarts. I added some echo statements in the init script to check if it's printed to kmsg. I also tried to light up the led. Nothing worked. So it's possible that kernel fails to start init.
<ogra_> well, /init is just a shell script
<ogra_> did you try putting some echo at the top somewhere ?
<ogra_> right after it mounts /proc
<mhall119> jhodapp: is there a way to embed a YouTube video in a QML app, without putting it inside a WebView?
<mhall119> or open it in the media-player directly, instead of embedding?
<Aizen> ogra_, yes. I tried echo "something" to /dev/kmsg and to /proc/kmsg. Nothing worked :(
<ogra_> at the very top of the init script ?
<Aizen> right after mounting proc and sysfs
<Aizen> and dev
<ogra_> (though if it fails it should drop you into adb)
<ogra_> right, so then i would suspect your kernel is missing something
<jhodapp> mhall119: you could use the MediaPlayer QML object, but that's not playing those videos properly yet from my understanding
<ogra_> i,e, not even properly unpacking the ramdisk
<ogra_> check your kernel messages
<jhodapp> mhall119: check with bfiller's team though, they were working on a generic media playback QML component that could be reused
<Aizen> ogra_, I thought kmsg provides the kernel output
<Aizen> is there other way?
<Aizen> Ohh, kernel is unpacking the ramdisk successfully. I checked
<ogra_> Aizen, no, thats what i mean ... check if there are any errors with unpacking the ramdisk etc ... literally read it from the top
<ogra_> if it does that it will also execute the /init script
<ogra_> there must be something before that breaks it
<mhall119> bfiller: ping regarding re-usable media-player component that jhodapp mentioned
<bfiller> mhall119: we don't have it yet, probably won't make it for rtm
<ogra_> it might be unpacking but your kernel has a size limit set for example ... that way you could end up with a corrupt unpacked ramdisk
<bfiller> mhall119: but code to do playback is quite simple
<Aizen> ogra_, Strange problem :(. I also use recovery this way (by unpacking). But recovery boots fine.
<bfiller> jhodapp: MediaPlayer qml component is working now
<bfiller> mhall119: look at gallery code for video playback or any qtmultimedia example
<jhodapp> bfiller: with YouTube videos?
<ogra_> Aizen, you mean you dont use a boot.img on your phone ?
<mhall119> jhodapp: bfiller: is http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/QtMultimedia.MediaPlayer/ the component you're both talking about?
<bfiller> jhodapp: havne't tried that
<bfiller> mhall119: yes
<mhall119> bfiller: thanks, I'll give it a try
<jhodapp> thanks bfiller
<bfiller> jhodapp: we're using it for local playback
<mhall119> bfiller: and I can just give it a youtube url?
<bfiller> mhall119: that I don't know, it works for file urls
<jhodapp> bfiller: cool
<mhall119> oh, yeah, I'm specifically wanting to use youtube
<jhodapp> mhall119: only one way to find out :)
<bfiller> mhall119: do you have a url to actual video? didn't know we could get those links easily
<Aizen> ogra_, yes. We use a custom init script and two ramdisk in the sbin folder. Init script checks if we press any button during boot. If we did, it unpacks the recovery ramdisk, else the default ramdisk.
<mhall119> bfiller: I think so, looking at a youtube channel's RSS feed
<Aizen> If I press button, recovery boots fine. But If I don't, it should boot ubuntu ramdisk. That's where the problem occurs
<ogra_> hmm, that could perhaps cause issues, not sure ... quite an unusual setup
<jhodapp> bfiller: mhall119: there's a trick to getting that URL...I've figured it out prior but forget right now
<mhall119> jhodapp: do I have to construct a special URL using the video ID?
<jhodapp> don't know
<Aizen> ogra_, what's more strange is that I unpacked the boot.img and replace the ubuntu ramdisk with android ones and it boots fine into android :P
<ogra_> i suspect you might be missing some kernel option ... but even then you should get to the start of init
<ogra_> unless your unpacking mangles the content somehow
<Aizen> ogra_, is there any specific changes required in kernel cmdline ?
<ogra_> not for the ramdisk, no
<ogra_> you need a proper console= option for when you get out of the ramdisk and into the actual rootfs
<ogra_> but for entering it there is nothing specific required ...
<ogra_> you might need some kkernel options so that udev can start etc ... but thats also only executed later in the ramdisk
<Aizen> hmm, don't know how to solve this. last_kmsg gives no indication as to where's the problem :(
<ogra_> try pulling it off the device and put it on paste.ubuntu.com
<Aizen> ogra_, here it is, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7665226/
<ogra_> Aizen, init=init ??
<ogra_> where does that come from ?
<ogra_> (on your cmdline)
<Aizen> ogra_, it's taken from the stock kernel. I think it specifies which file to run first at boot.
<ogra_> try dropping it
<ogra_> or at least make it init=/init
<Aizen> tried the second one. Didn't help.
<Aizen> OK, we'll try with dropping
<ogra_> the kernel usually iterates over /init /sbin/init and various other places ... i wouldnt specify it at all
<Aizen> I'll check back with you after building
<Tassadar> "noinitrd" might cause some problems too)
<ogra_> Tassadar, oh, right !
<ogra_> Aizen, ^^^
<dobey> Tassadar: oh, hi!
<dobey> Tassadar: are you running the latest builds on a hammerhead?
<Aizen> ogra_, Tassadar, tried removing both. Still nothing. BTW, I'm only trying out boot.img first. I don't have ubuntu installed right now. I installed before for testing but same problem occurred then too.
<ogra_> thats fine
<symin> what is the difference between all the different ubuntu-touch channels? ubuntu-touch/utopic ubuntu-touch/utopic-proposed etc ?
<ogra_> it will not find a rootfs and drop you into an adb shell
<ogra_> symin, you only want devel or stable ... ignore the others
<ogra_> well, you actually only want devel :)
<ogra_> stable is old stuff
<symin> ogra_, cant find devel, there is utopic, utopic-proposed-customized-de cant see the rest but i assume devel
<Tassadar> dobey: not the latest, I don't use utouch very often
<Tassadar> why, is there some problem with those?
<ogra_> symin, ubuntu-touch/devel is an alias to the current best image
<ogra_> ubuntu-device-flash will know what to do with that
<dobey> Tassadar: yeah, after pulling off the charger, when the screen blanks, it will more often than not, fail to show anything when you unblank
<Tassadar> I think that new split greeter thingy caused that
<Tassadar> is it reverted already?
<dobey> Tassadar: it is reverted and still happens
<ogra_> since 5-6 images
<Tassadar> hm
<Aizen> ogra_, is there any other ways I should try ?
<dobey> no idea what it is, but yes, it is likely related to that
<Tassadar> hammerhead's drivers have problems with framebuffer blanking
<Tassadar> if it is doing that
<symin> ogra_, havent touched ubuntu for few months, I am using dual boot, can I still use ubuntu-device-flash? There is no devel on the list in dual boot app
<dobey> hmm
<Tassadar> (most devices these days do)
<ogra_> symin, thats pretty bad, then use utopic
<dobey> Tassadar: i did some GLES errors related to the GPU, but they weren't consistently spewed when the unblanking failed. maybe another log has more info though, no idea
<ogra_> they are the same, just that the channel with the release name is a dead end
<Tassadar> lemme try it
<symin> ogra_, thanks
<Tassadar> dobey: it will probably take a while, slow internet connection ;____;
<dobey> Tassadar: no worries
<dobey> Tassadar: thanks for looking at it. i've been feeling like a loner the past couple of weeks with this issue :-/
<Tassadar> hm, the apparmor stuff on first boot are taking quite a long time
<jjohansen1> Tassadar: yes, that is known. A fix for that should land soon
<Tassadar> good
<Tassadar> hm, yeah, the display drivers aren't happy
<Tassadar> I think it is probably because of that blanking
<Tassadar> I'll try to hack-disable it in kernel
<Tassadar> once I'll find where <_<
<dobey> Tassadar: ah, thanks for looking!
<Tassadar> dobey: don't rejoice yet, it might be something else
<Tassadar> in which case I have no idea what to do with it)
<Tassadar> anyway, if it indeed is framebuffer blanking, then I would suggest not to do that at all, because it doesn't work on new qualcomm chips
<dobey> i have no idea hwo to not do that
<Tassadar> the thing which does all the operations around suspend would have to stop doing that
<Tassadar> what is that anyway, mir? unity8?
<dobey> i have no idea
<dobey> upower probably
<dobey> but upower hasn't changed lately
<Tassadar> hm
<Tassadar> would be really nice to know what changed
<Tassadar> well, even if I ignore the blank request, it just vomits errors to dmesg
<dobey> Tassadar: indeed. i have no idea what to look at for that. :(
<Gnar> how come ubuntus sucks so fucking bad?
<IdleOne> sarnold: if you feed them they will come :)
#ubuntu-touch 2014-06-19
<sarnold> IdleOne: too true :) I <3 our community, no one took the bait :)
<phunyguy> they probably thought there were no ops.... he did the same in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<phunyguy> got a swift kick in the hind-quarters
<oSoMoN> Mirv, good morning! any update on the Qt 5.3 landing?
<Mirv> oSoMoN: I'm fixing some small things regarding emulator with rsalveti's patches now. if emulator gets to working, we already have gallery fixed, framework bumped and music app fixed so I think emulator is the only remaining real blocker
<Mirv> oh and getting ack from QA, still
<Mirv> regarding qtbase unit tests
<Mirv> (the fact that a couple needed to be disabled, but they are fine when locally run)
<dholbach> good morning
<Laney> AlbertA: there you go, thanks for the patch
<AskUbuntu> What security differences are between click and .deb package? | http://askubuntu.com/q/485401
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Juneteenth and happy Sauntering Day! :-D
<mpt> ogra_, hi, I’m working on the low disk space warning. When we do warn the user, what specific suggestions can we offer?
<mpt> ogra_, we could offer a button for opening the Apps scope in delete-apps mode
<mpt> ogra_, I guess one is to go to the detailed “Storage” screen <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AboutThisDevice#storage>
<seb128> mpt, he might be off today, it's an holiday if parts of Germany
<mpt> ah, thanks
<mvo> seb128: and part of france too, no? don't you get all the german and french holidays ;) ?
<seb128> mvo, lol, no, not this one
<seb128> mvo, is that a real German one? or one some of guys pretend it's real? ;-)
<mvo> seb128: I just made it up to slack for a day ;)
<seb128> mvo, I knew it!
<seb128> ;-)
<mpt> gahhhhhhh
<seb128> mardy, hey
<mpt> I just discovered that I redesigned something in 2012 because I forgot I already designed it in 2009
<seb128> mardy, mhr3, dobey: so, when trying to install a click on unity8-desktop-mir, I get an online-account-ui segfault, is that a known issue?
<seb128> OnlineAccountsUi::Request::windowId (this=this@entry=0x0) at request.cpp:204
<seb128> mpt, :-(
<seb128> mardy, mhr3, dobey: in practice when I click on "install" for a click, I get a black screen for a second, then it sends me back on the app preview page with a spinner but the "install" button is still there/not replaced by the install bar
<seb128> which I guess is a side effect of the online-accounts-ui segfault
<seb128> is that process supposed to be called? I already have a configured account on there
<seb128> oh, fun, in fact unity8 is frozen after that
<mhr3> seb128, can you get attach gdb to it and open a bug with the trace?
<mhr3> should never happen
<mhr3> seb128, but yea.. no idea why it crashes... mardy's thing :)
<seb128> mhr3, unity8's one seems like something in your land, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7668294/
<seb128> mhr3, it's in libunity8-scope
<seb128> libunity-scope
<mardy> seb128: hi!
<seb128> mardy, hey
<mardy> seb128: no, AFAIK online-accounts-ui shouldn't be invoked when you install a click package
<mardy> seb128: we have a click hook for OA, but that doesn't invoke online-accounts-ui
<seb128> mardy, it is for some reason, and hits http://paste.ubuntu.com/7668305/
<mardy> seb128: but indeed, if there's a segfault, that's something I should fix. It never crashed there before, though
<mhr3> seb128, that's not the main thread though
<mhr3> seb128, t a a bt
<seb128> mhr3, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7668310/
<seb128> mhr3, the ?? from the first line of the bt doesn't match any binary in procmaps so I'm not sure what's going on there
<seb128> mhr3, seems to be thrd 1 as well?
<mardy> seb128: can you reproduce it reliably?
<seb128> mardy, yes, it happens every time I click "install" in the store lens on the daily utopic ubuntu-desktop-next install (unity8 desktop image)
<mhr3> what the? why is main thread 29?
<mardy> seb128: if so, please enable logging in /etc/signond.conf, then kill signond and try again
<mardy> seb128: then please paste the syslog somewhere, but make sure you replace any sensitive bits with XXX
<seb128> mardy, do I just need to uncomment the LoggingLevel?
<mardy> seb128: yep
<seb128> k
<seb128> mardy, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7668346/
<seb128> mardy, I get the segfault as well when I open u-s-s online's panel
<mardy> seb128: please file a bug
<seb128> mardy, k, against what? u-s-s-o-a? with the log and bt?
<mardy> seb128: it fails because I didn't implement a password query dialog, which apparently is being requested by some plugin (must likely it's the U1 one)
<mardy> seb128: yes, u-s-s-o-a with the log
<seb128> mardy, is that new? because I could install click on monday
<mhr3> seb128, i don't really see anything super weird in the trace
<mhr3> seb128, although few more symbols would be nice :)
<mhr3> but it looks like the main thread is just waiting for normal render pass
<mhr3> maybe the black screen broke mir
<mardy> seb128: no, it's not new; something happened to your account's password, it cannot be found anymore
<mhr3> afterall it is waiting for a condvar inside swapbuffers... but that can be completely normal
<mardy> seb128: if you delete and re-create your U1 account, it should work
<mardy> seb128: or maybe you changed your U1 password on the server, so the one that OA has is no longer valid
<seb128> mhr3, unity-system-compositor segfaulted as well apparently, from apport collector
<seb128> mardy, let me try deleting/adding it back
<Aizen> ogra_, you there ?
<seb128> mardy, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/+bug/1332033
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1332033 in ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts (Ubuntu) "online-accounts-ui segfaults on unity8 desktop session" [Undecided,New]
<Aizen> How can I solve the "Kernel panic - not syncing: No init found.  Try passing init= option to kernel. See Linux Documentation/init.txt for guidance" problem ?
<seb128> mardy, ok, works after removing the account and adding it back
<mardy> seb128: thanks for the bug report
<seb128> yw, thanks for the help debugging ;-)
<pmcgowan> Mirv, any chance of landing today?
<Mirv> pmcgowan: I was just finishing an e-mail, but yes. we need at least ricardo to wake up and test the emulator first.
<t1mp> Mirv: does that mean it will also land in the archive for utopic on desktop?
<pmcgowan> Mirv, sounds good
<pmcgowan> t1mp, yes
<Mirv> t1mp: yes it would mean it
<dobey> seb128: no, that is not a known issue
<seb128> dobey, sorted out since, my online account was not valid and that stack has no UI to query about password/let you fix that, I opened a bug and mardy said it's a known issue/something he plans to work on
<dobey> ah ok
<mterry> ogra_, whatever happened to that ubuntu-touch-silo?  I don't see it in the CI train
<popey> mterry: ogra_ is on vacation today
<mterry> oh noes
<mterry> popey, thanks for heads up, I'll talk to CI folks
<popey> np
<oetker201> Hi Users.
<seb128> mterry, it's on l9 on the table and marked ready=no (if that's the same one you are talking about, not sure)
<mterry> seb128, ah doesn't have a silo assigned, I thought he was further along
<seb128> mterry, it's "ready=no" so it's not going to get one until that's flagged yes
<mterry> seb128, sure -- I just meant that's why I didn't think line 9 was what he had been looking at yesterday, I thought he talked about a silo
<mterry> seb128, but I'm sure it was -- how many ubuntu-touch-session branches can one man juggle?
<seb128> mterry, I don't know of anything, just saw it in there, maybe you are talking about something else?
<seb128> hehe
<unvi3h> Is ubuntu touch running on an galaxy tab2 ?
<popey> !devices | unvi3h
<ubot5> unvi3h: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<Aizen> ogra_, you there ?
<popey> Aizen: its vacation day in Germany today
<Aizen> popoy, ahhh didn't know that :). Can you help me with something ?
<Aizen> *popey
<Aizen> popey: I'm unable to boot the ubuntu ramdisk. I always get the message "Kernel panic - not syncing: No init found.  Try passing init= option to kernel"
<popey> I don't sorry.
<Aizen> OK. No problem.
<mterry> fginther, heyo!  So I'd like to land the welcome wizard first-boot setup thingy in the next few days.  I'm realizing that will probably affect the automated test stuff
<mterry> fginther, in which component does the sort of "get the system ready" hacks that would turn off the welcome wizard live?
<fginther> mterry, one moment, in a meeting
<oSoMoN> Mirv, I’m testing the Qt 5.3 build, and the "dungeon fury" webapp doesn’t seem to work anymore
<oSoMoN> other webgl stuff works though
<Mirv> oSoMoN: ok. I don't find such app in my store (and not in the automated startup tests folder where popey ran all the apps). we might need add to the list of apps needing a look.
<oSoMoN> Mirv, yeah, I’ll add it to the test plan
<oSoMoN> in fact all playcanvas games seem to not work anymore
<Mirv> oSoMoN: shouldn't they use oxide now if they're not 13.10 framework webapps (which are now considerated deprecated)?
<oSoMoN> Mirv, yes, they should, and actually they do
<oSoMoN> Mirv, I’m seeing the same issue in the browser app, so it’s not a framework issue
<Mirv> oSoMoN: hmm, interesting, it's the same 1.0.2 after all, just rebuilt.
<oSoMoN> yes
<fginther> mterry, I'm looking. will send you a link when I find it
<mterry> fginther, kthx
<mterry> Anyone here feel like helping me test boot animation silo?  I just need someone to boot a few times with it, confirm it doesn't do insane things
<mterry> kgunn, ^ if you have some minutes today
<fginther> mterry, this looks close to what you are asking for: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-test-case-dev/ubuntu-test-cases/touch/view/head:/scripts/provision.sh#L130
<fginther> mterry, that's for disabling the welcome screen after flashing
<mterry> fginther, yes...  Looks like I probably want to edit phablet-config to add a new command and then edit this to use it
<fginther> mterry, is this welcome wizard an additional thing (so we'll have two things on first use?)
<mterry> fginther, yes
<fginther> mterry, got it
<kgunn> mterry: ack will do
<fginther> mterry, then that's probably a good approach. They may also be a case for a single 'phablet-config --get-my-device-ready' or somesuch that covers any and all steps that need to be disabled between flashing and running a test, but that may be something for another day.
<AlbertA> Laney: thanks for the review - I'll get to the renaming
<Laney> AlbertA: cheers, not sure what to do about the other comment mind
<AlbertA> charles: on https://code.launchpad.net/~albaguirre/indicator-power/use-new-brightness-dbus-interface/+merge/223339
<sergiusens> pitti ev is it possible to only have apport/whoopsie run when I'm connected to a power source?
<AlbertA> charles: what do you mean to remove the brightness code?
<AlbertA> charles: I mean it is currently being used...
<Laney> he means that the indicator itself doesn't use it
<ev> sergiusens: going a bit deeper, is whoopsie waking up a lot for you?
<sergiusens> ev I guess I just wanted to mean apport
<sergiusens> if a crash happens, creating the report is rather intensive
<AlbertA> Laney: I see...well this is only a transitional patch anyway...I want to get all the powerd/unity-system-compositor screen state changes in
 * Laney nods
<AlbertA> Laney: but avoid regressions... we can clean it up after that lands
<charles> AlbertA, Laney: my point is that it doesn't make sense to do upkeep / patches on code for features that we're not using
<Laney> the wider 'we' is
<AlbertA> charles: but it's currently being used though by system-settings...otherwise I wouldn't have the need to patch it
<Laney> but hold the phone, the point may be moot
<pitti> sergiusens: it doesn't currently do that, but of course we could teach it to; but I suppose that won't make ev very happy as it skews the statistics a lot?
<charles> yep, sounds like mpt and seb128 are haggling out a deal to keep it :-)
<ev> that would be a big concern, yeah
<sergiusens> pitti: my personal use case is being on the road all day and having a buggy app
<oSoMoN> Mirv, chrisccoulson: I filed bug #1332122 to track the regression with playcanvas games on Qt 5.3
<ubot5> bug 1332122 in Oxide "[regression] playcanvas games don’t work anymore with Qt 5.3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1332122
<ev> sergiusens: if it's just for your personal use case, you can easily disable apport
<pitti> sergiusens: apport has a crash rate limiting though, so it shouldn't hit too often for one app
<ev> I'd rather see us optimise apport to be a bit lighter than try to hack around it
<mpt> pitti, why would delaying reports until you’re on power skew the statistics? It wouldn’t change the total number of reports, just when they’re submitted.
<sergiusens> pitti: heh; strange, I had that for mediascanner a moth ago; loaded a song that the scanner didn't like and I had an eternal loop of crash + collection
<kenvandine> seb128, this is the MP for settings https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/ubuntu-system-settings/libqofono/+merge/223736
<charles> AlbertA, Laney: fwiw I'm not against either of your patches, I'm just against doing upkeep on code that we won't use
<charles> AlbertA, Laney: since seb128's talked mpt into keeping the slider, that argument's moot now ;-)
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks, adding to my review queue
<Laney> charles: get to reverting!
<AlbertA> charles: sure... I just need this transition patch since I'm requesting to land some powerd/usc display state changes
<charles> Laney, yep. I want to make those dbus sync calls async instead
<ev> mpt: this is about generating the report at all, not when we send it
<charles> AlbertA: right. I'll approve your patch as an interim step
<mpt> ev, sure, I used “submitted” as a catch-all for generation+submission (perhaps I shouldn’t have)
<charles> AlbertA, can you push the fixes for Laney's comments wrt naming and dependencies?
<AlbertA> charles: yes I'm about to...just making sure it compiles
<mterry> fginther, https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/phablet-tools/welcome-wizard-disable/+merge/223766 and https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/ubuntu-test-cases/no-wizard/+merge/223768
<jdstrand> dholbach: hi! couple of questions
<AlbertA> Laney: charles: I don't see a dependency on powerd currently in debian/control.... should I add one for usc? I mean it's dbus so it's a build dep
<AlbertA> it's not a build dep I mean
<jdstrand> dholbach: I noticed http://askubuntu.com/q/485401 earlier today, and wrote a (rather exensive) answer to it. istr you sometimes link these questions in various places, so thought I'd mention it
<jdstrand> dholbach: also, we currently have http://developer.ubuntu.com/publish/apps/security-policy-for-click-packages/. that is for 13.10. did someone update it for 14.04/14.10? 14.10 should have something on scopes too
<Laney> AlbertA: Right, Depends not Build-Depends
<dholbach> jdstrand, a large bunch of the scopes docs (including publishing) needs to be documented still
<Laney> powerd ought to be there too
<Laney> unless there's graceful degradation in which case Recommends
<dholbach> jdstrand, and no, AFAIK the security policy isn't updated yet and I don't know if anyone has it on their todo lists
<jdstrand> dholbach: I'm I able to do that with the new system?
<dholbach> jdstrand, I'll add http://askubuntu.com/q/485401 to the click-reviewers-tools doc
<jdstrand> I could take a few minutes and update that single page
<dholbach> err, I mean, add the link to the code
<dholbach> jdstrand, that'd be awesome - do you have an account on developer.u.c?
 * jdstrand clicks 'sign-in'
<jdstrand> oh no, that is for myapps
<jdstrand> dholbach: I don't know. where do I try?
<jdstrand> I remember I wrote the initial one, you added it, I edited it, then I thought the system changed
<doanac> mterry: saw your MP about disabling the welcome-wizard. When is that change going to land in phablet-tools?
<doanac> ie - trying to understand how/when we should land this change
<AlbertA> Laney: ok...
<fginther> doanac, mterry poked me a little while ago about this and wants to land it in "the next few days"
<doanac> fginther: ack
<janimo> barry, ping re system-image-cli MRs :)
<barry> janimo: thanks!  yes, getting to it :)
<barry> rsn :)
<janimo> thanks :)
<Mirv> rsalveti: so we'd need robotfuel's word if we can publish or not next I think. meanwhile the departments unity8 landing is stuck in autopkg testing for >1h already.
<Mirv> I wonder if I should just m&c so I can start the unity8 rebuild already
<rsalveti> hm, not sure
<robotfuel> Mirv: I am looking at the last test now...
<Mirv> robotfuel: ok
<robotfuel> Mirv: they pass locally for me so +1, I also found some other test that should be enabled to bump coverage levels up, but I don't think it should hold up the release.
<Mirv> robotfuel: thanks! I'll proceed now with what's still needed for the landing
<kgunn> ogra_: so i captured some crash files y'day, one was "init"...was just looking at them, and i noticed "unity7 stop/waiting"
<kgunn> any reason ?
<kgunn> thats in ther
<popey> kgunn: ogra is on vacation today
<kgunn> popey: thanks...was more curiosity
<kgunn> than anything
<seb128> dbarth, oSoMoN, hey, is that known that webbrowser segfaults in utopic if you try to copy/paste from its url entry?
<kgunn> weird..."xsession-init stop/waiting" in there too
<robotfuel> Mirv: how long will you be on vacation?
<Mirv> robotfuel: 2 weeks
<Mirv> during that 5.3.1 should be hopefully out.
<robotfuel> Mirv: I mentioned in the email how to fix the tests that are broken in the builders, but I'll have a MP for you when you get back, it's really simple.
<robotfuel> Mirv: have a good holiday :D
<oSoMoN> seb128, on desktop you mean?
<seb128> oSoMoN, yes
<seb128> oSoMoN, trying to ctrl-C and doing ctrl-V in gedit under unity7
<seb128> oSoMoN, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7670010/
<Mirv> robotfuel: thanks a lot!
<seb128> could be an osk issue
<oSoMoN> seb128, this reminds me a similar crash I was seeing on trusty, could it be that you have maliit-framework installed on this desktop by any chance?
<oSoMoN> seb128, and if you do, does uninstalling maliit-framework make the crash go away?
<seb128> oSoMoN, I do, otherwise that inputcontextplugin.so wouldn't be in the bt, and I'm sure uninstalling it would fix it since that's where it segfaults
<seb128> oSoMoN, that both has unity8-mir-desktop and unity7 installed, so uninstalled it is not a solution
<seb128> oSoMoN, but I guess you are saying it's a bug in the framework and not the app then?
<oSoMoN> seb128, yes, I think it is, would you mind filing the bug against https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/maliit-framework/+filebug
<seb128> oSoMoN, thanks
<oSoMoN> yw
<seb128> Elleo, hey, around? could you have a look to ^ (see the pastebin url from 10 minutes ago) and tell me if it's a known issue?
<Elleo> seb128: it's not something I'm aware of, I haven't done much on the maliit-framework side yet though (I've mostly been focused on the ubuntu plugin so far)
<Elleo> seb128: but I'm going to be digging into the framework soon to try and sort out some memory consumption issues, so if you file a bug I'll have a dig into that at the same time
<seb128> Elleo, do you know who is looking at that side?
<seb128> Elleo, k, I can do that, thanks
<Elleo> seb128: at the moment I don't think anyone is (except upstream), but I will be doing so
<Laney> I thought maliit didn't really have an upstream atm
<seb128> I'm going to file that bug
<seb128> let's see how that goes
<Elleo> Laney: quite possibly, I know the Jolla folks are also using it, but glancing at the maliit repos it doesn't look like there's been any activity in a while
<Laney> maybe everyone's forked it
<Laney> I'm sure Canonical must have changed stuff ...
<Stskeeps> i'm not really sure if we really modified anything in our packaging of it, either -- a lot of the magic is in the kbds themselves
<Elleo> yeah, maliit is quite nicely designed from that stand point
<Elleo> pretty much everything we do is just in our ubuntu-keyboard package
<Stskeeps> https://github.com/nemomobile-packages/maliit-framework
<Elleo> although I have a feeling there might be a few patches against it
<Laney> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/165167788/maliit-framework_0.99.0%2Bgit20130615%2B97e8335-0ubuntu5_0.99.0%2Bgit20130615%2B97e8335-0ubuntu6.diff.gz
<Laney> "Forwarded: no"
<Laney> nice
<didrocks> Laney: what do you complain about? the tag is here! (j/k)
<didrocks> Laney: oh, a rationale? ;)
<Laney> heh
<Laney> the content of the tag :P
<Laney> but yeah it hasn't changed /that/ much
<Laney> would be good for someone to get upstream commit access and just push this stuff
<didrocks> yeah
<ahayzen> robru, ping
<robru> ahayzen, pong
<ahayzen> robru, hi just starting using the phablet-shell ... but when i start it, it first tries to use my github SSH key to authenticate... so i have to cancel it...is this expected?
<robru> ahayzen, what? it's not a complicated script, just read the source to see what it's doing
<robru> ahayzen, it copies your SSH key down to the device so that you can log in without a password
<ahayzen> robru, idk i just installed it from the PPA and ran it ...was wondering why it was prompting me for my github SSH key?
<robru> ahayzen, my script does not have any knowledge of github. it shouldn't prompt you for anything, it should just copy your key down and then connect automatically without any prompting. that's the whole point, is that it *doesn't* prompt for anything.
<robru> ahayzen, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7670231/
<ahayzen> robru, ah could this be the issue 'this script will push down the newest ssh key it can find in
<ahayzen> ~/.ssh/*.pub, so if you find the wrong key being pushed down, simply use 'touch'
<ahayzen> to make your desired key the newest one, and then this script will find it.' ?
<robru> ahayzen, I guess. that's just following the same rules as ssh-copy-id.
<ahayzen> robru, yeah thts what it says in the code comments
<robru> ahayzen, yeah I know, I wrote those :-P
<ahayzen> robru, magic that works :)
<robru> ahayzen, I don't see why it would be a problem though. do you not have the private key that corresponds to that github key?
<ahayzen> robru, meanwhile nice job on the shell it is much better
<ahayzen> robru, the github key was the latest
<robru> ahayzen, thanks, is it working then? I'm confused.
<robru> ahayzen, I don't know what you mean by "the github key".
<robru> $ ls ~/.ssh/*pub
<robru> /home/robru/.ssh/id_rsa.pub
<ahayzen> robru, yeah after running touch against the ubuntudevice.pub it is working
<robru> and I use github all the time
<robru> ahayzen, I don't understand your SSH setup, and you're the first person who's had a problem with this
<ahayzen> robru, i get 4 files back when i run that ... basically before when i ran phablet-shell it was asking me for my github password to unlock the keyring
<robru> ahayzen, are you using some kind of ssh key that was issued to you by github? Did you not just make your own key and then give it to github?
<ahayzen> robru, but after running touch against it, it now picks the right one
<ahayzen> robru, i think i made my own i don;t use it  that much it was just for university work
<robru> ahayzen, ok, this is literally the first time I've ever heard of somebody having an ssh key that didn't Just Work with this script
<ahayzen> robru, i think maybe i have too many SSH known hosts or something my RPis complain sometimes
<robru> ahayzen, hmmm, dunno, sorry. at least it's working now though... hopefully that "solution" didn't break github for you...
<ahayzen> robru, thanks for ur help and the script :)
<robru> ahayzen, you're welcome
<lotuspsychje> gallery crashes on my nexus7
<lotuspsychje> says permission denied on logs
<lotuspsychje> on version 87
<lotuspsychje> anyone else got this issue?
<sarnold> lotuspsychje: could you grep for DENIED in /var/log/syslog?
<sarnold> lotuspsychje: if there's anything, please include those lines in the bug report :)
<lotuspsychje> holdon
<lotuspsychje> sarnold apparmor denied
<lotuspsychje> exec gallery etc
<lotuspsychje> tryed tail f on syslog
<vince_> Hi all, i am new to phone apps i would likemake a sms importer but i can not find the sms api
<vince_> Someone know where to find it ?
<awe_> vince_, do you mean a way to import SMS messages from a SIM?
<awe_> if so, this isn't isn't supported, and there really isn't an SMS-specific API available to apps yet
<awe_> vince_, your best bet though it to send an email to the ML
<awe_> as you'll get more eyeballs vs. asking on IRC
<vince_> thanks awe_
<vince_> bye all
<IanWizard-Cloud> Anyone know if anyone has any plans for the G3 (LG)?  I'm trying to decide if it's worth it to me to get that and risk having to delve back into things to work on porting it myself.
#ubuntu-touch 2014-06-20
<AskUbuntu> similarities between N900 Maemo 5 OS and Ubuntu | http://askubuntu.com/q/485710
<WanLee> hello everyone
<WanLee> :)
<WanLee> proud to be there
<Kohelet> so I'm attempting to port ubuntu touch to the Xperia Z Ultra and I was wondering about the UCM part of the porting guide...it's sort of vague and I'm not entirely sure what's required for that part
<oSoMoN> robru, hey, do we have an ETA on when silo 5 will be merged and cleaned? it looks like everything is in the release pocket now, not sure why the status is not updated in the spreadsheet
<AskUbuntu> Alternatives solutions for Ubuntu Emulator | http://askubuntu.com/q/485819
<mandel> Elleo, morning! I have the branches you needed for the browser, I need to ensure that nothing goes wrong and I'll request a silo
<Elleo> mandel: awesome, thanks, I've got most of the other download stuff implemented now so it'll be good to get the header stuff in there :)
<mandel> Elleo, I have a branch ready with the property, let me push it. Could you test it to see if it is what you needed?
<Elleo> mandel: sure, that'd be good;
<mandel> Elleo, here it is lp:~mandel/ubuntu-download-manager/expose-property
<Elleo> thanks
<mandel> Elleo, if at some time you can give me a hand on how to generate the qml docs I would appreciate it, I have the cpp docs working but I did not quite understand how to get the qml ones when the code is pure cpp
<Elleo> mandel: sure; you'll probably want to use qdoc for that (which isn't great, but it seems to be the best option for QML docs from C++)
<mandel> Elleo, I have doxygen working correctly for the cpp, no idea what is needed to use qdoc + cmake :-/
<mandel> Elleo, I'm sure that I will be able to do it but I'm super busy and will take me longer than it should ..
<Elleo> okay, well I'll happily try and put together a quick branch that generates the qml docs for you if you like
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday and happy Dump The Pump Day! :-D
<Elleo> it looks like the qml implementation is already using qdoc comments, so I'd guess it's just the cmake integration that's needed?
<mandel> Elleo, yes, cmake is what is missing
<Elleo> mandel: okay, I'll try and put something together while that branch is building
<mandel> Elleo, awesome, thx!!!
<Elleo> no problem :)
<AskUbuntu> instalar ubuntu touch en lg l7 | http://askubuntu.com/q/485861
<Elleo> mandel: I think you'll need to use a QVariantMap for the header property, as your StringMap isn't registered as a QML type
<seb128> ricmm, hey, is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-location/+bug/1332311 a platform-api issue?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1332311 in indicator-location (Ubuntu) "indicator-location-service crashed with SIGABRT in internal::ToBackend::exit_module()" [Medium,New]
<ricmm> seb128: is that on the desktop preview session?
<ricmm> or is he somehow bringing up the location-service outside of the unity8 session
<ricmm> seb128: but yes, thats the platform-api trying to be used without a selected backend
<seb128> ricmm, it's unity7, I've both sessions installed for testing
<seb128> ricmm, but installing unity8 shouldn't lead to unity7 to welcoming with you with an apport prompt at every login ;-)
<ricmm> seb128: why does indicator-location-service autostart in the unity7 session?
<seb128> ricmm, because it's upstart job doesn't restrict the sessions where it should start
<seb128> but even, shouldn't that exit gracefully rather than abrt in those cases?
<1JTAAIUFE> does hdmi on nexus 4 work yet?
<seb128> ricmm, can you triage the bug as you see fit? either reassign to the platform-api with a "shouldn't abrt on desktop configs" or turn it into "upstart job should start it only under unity8 sessions"
<ogra_> 1JTAAIUFE, no ... and unlikely it will for this release
<ogra_> focus is on getting the phones that go on sale ready
<ogra_> with a proper phone OS only
<1JTAAIUFE> lame
<ogra_> feel free to send patches
<1JTAAIUFE> sure sure. right after i cure cancer
<ogra_> you are aware that you need a stable phone OS before you can add fancy desktop toying, right ?
<1JTAAIUFE> ya theyreare plentyof those tho
<ricmm> seb128: thinking of the best way to deal with it, I'll sort it out
<ogra_> well, then feel free to develop a desktop for either of these
<seb128> ricmm, thanks
 * ogra_ notes it is friday and stops feeding the troll
<1JTAAIUFE> ogra_, was hoping these devs would. instead of reinventing the wheel
<ogra_> 1JTAAIUFE, we will once we have a stable base for this
<ogra_> this has nothing to do with reinventing anything ... it is a converged system that works in both scenarios, cant do that with any other OS
<oSoMoN> ogra_, when you have a minute, could you confirm bug #1332122 ?
<ubot5> bug 1332122 in Oxide "playcanvas games use too much memory and the renderer gets killed by the kernel’s OOM handler" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1332122
<ogra_> oh, that is why some dont start !
<ogra_> oSoMoN, hmm, cant confirm it for dungeon fury ... works here (and the flicker is gone)
<ogra_> i can confirm it for the other flickering one "jungle chaos" though
<ogra_> it never starts
<ogra_> oh, wait, thats 5.3
<ogra_> i dont have 5.3 anywhere yet
 * ogra_ upgrades his flo 
<ogra_> bah, battery drained :(
<ogra_> that will take a while ...
<oSoMoN> ogra_, it looks like the issue is not 5.3 specific, although it seems to happen more since we switched to 5.3
<ogra_> right, i see it on the last promoted image here
<ogra_> with the new oxide the flickering seems gone ... but some games dont start at all
<oSoMoN> ogra_, if you could confirm that the renderer process gets killed by the OOM killer, that would be great
<oSoMoN> that’s what I’m seeing here
<ogra_> will check
<Elleo> mandel: put together a branch doing qdoc generation: https://code.launchpad.net/~michael-sheldon/ubuntu-download-manager/generate-qdocs/+merge/223901
<Elleo> mandel: I haven't made any changes to the packaging though, I'll leave that to you as I wasn't sure if you'd want it in the current lib's doc package or a new one specifically for the qtdeclarative package
<ogra_> oSoMoN, dungeonfury runs fine here on my freshly upgraded flo :/
<oSoMoN> ogra_, can you test with other playcanvas games?
<sergiusens> oSoMoN: hey, is the location stuff supposed to be working from the browser now? I recall you telling me it didn't
<sergiusens> wondering if there's a bug I can subscribe to
<ogra_> sergiusens, it worked for me in osmtouch in malta
<ogra_> (only GPS after getting a fix though)
<sergiusens> ogra_: osmtouch is no browser based though ;-)
<sergiusens> there was a specific problem with the browser
<ogra_> i thought its a webapp-container
<sergiusens> ogra_: osmtouch is qml
<ogra_> ah, k
<sergiusens> ogra_: using that map provider thing
 * sergiusens forgets the name
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> fun, i always thought its just a webapp
<seb128> sergiusens, seems like https://bugs.launchpad.net/webbrowser-app/+bug/1182658 is about that?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1182658 in webbrowser-app "Geolocation is not working in the browser" [High,In progress]
<seb128> sergiusens, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webbrowser-app/0.23+14.10.20140620-0ubuntu1 just landed
<seb128> sergiusens, which refers to that bug, not sure if that's a partial fix or the real one  though
<sergiusens> seb128: nice, I'll give it a go later today; I really want to start attaching locations to my beer checkins :-)
<oSoMoN> sergiusens, support for geolocation permission requests in the browser is landing as we speak
<sergiusens> I like these responses :-)
<Shadow007> hmm,holla..
<Shadow007> is ubuntu touch support for Google Maps Service .etc ???
<oSoMoN> sergiusens, note that getting a first fix with the GPS can take a long time, but it eventually works
<Aizen> ogra_, you there?
<ogra_> Aizen, only half way ... very busy today
<ogra_> oSoMoN_, so i cant confirm it for any game on the flo
<ogra_> the flo also has the flickering again
<ogra_> i dont have that with the new oxide on mako (but with old Qt)
<Aizen> ogra_, just a quick suggestion. I asked you a day ago about my init process not starting. I think I found the problem. When kernel tries ti run the init process, it get's error -13 (permission denied).
<Aizen> But the init file is executable, I checked
<ogra_> Aizen, well, /init in the initrd is executable
<Aizen> I know, but kernel can't execute it :(
<Aizen> ogra_, Maybe rootfs is not mounted properly? How can I check it ?
<ogra_> Aizen, rootfa doesnt come into play at all
<ogra_> only after /init was processed
<ogra_> the kernel uncompresses the initrd to tmpfs ... then runs /init in there ... which processes a bunch of scripts ... and then calls the run-init command to switch too the rootfs the scripts before have assembled
<ogra_> (and run-init executes /sbin/init in the rootfs)
<ogra_> if it executed /init but fails it will spawn an adb shell and stop the boot
<ogra_> i asume your issue is the first step above
<Aizen> ogra_, yes. I even chmoded it before packing the ramdisk. Still don't work. I'm out of ideas :|
<ogra_> you shouldnt touch the ramdisk and first make sure it works with the default boot.img your build produced
<ogra_> (it surely does on other devices as is)
<Aizen> by default you mean android boot.img ?
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> the produced ubuntu boot.img
<davmor2> pmcgowan: with qt5.3 out are we going to hold the meeting this afternoon still?
<ogra_> that comes out of your android build
<ogra_> during build it pulls the ubuntu-generic-initramfs package from launchpad, unpacks it and grabs the intramfs from there ... then it creates a boot.img
<ogra_> thats the boot.img you need to use for booting
<pmcgowan> davmor2, I have a conflict myself
<pmcgowan> davmor2, hows it looking?
<Aizen> ogra_, boot.img built by the kernel.mk file? That doesn't work in our device without modification. That's why we use custom bootimg.mk file.
<davmor2> pretty damned good to be honest
<pmcgowan> good to hear
<pmcgowan> I am happy to cancel
<ogra_> pmcgowan, we got a good bunch of test regressions ... but only one per app (except the galler which started to fail in 22 tests even before the 5.3 landing)
<ogra_> *gallery
<davmor2> pmcgowan: bfiller needs to push the already fixed gallery app for the header fix but wanted to do some other bits to it as I understand it.  Other than that nothing looks horrifically broken
<ogra_> http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch/mako/91:20140620.1:20140530/8639/
<Aizen> anyway that's a good point. I'll take a look how the build produces boot.img
<ogra_> calculator, calendar, music and messagimg all have one new failure it seems
<pmcgowan> ok looks reasonably good
<ogra_> sadly not promotable though ...
<pmcgowan> davmor2, I will cancel the invite
<davmor2> ogra_: the music app back and forward I've done that this morning it works fine so I don't know why that didn't pass
<ogra_> davmor2, i assume most of these are simple AP adjustments we need
<ogra_> mpt, could we have a mute button iin the sound indicator ...
<Laurynas> hi
<Laurynas> i was too lazy to search... could anyone tell me, if i could try to install it on W7 phone?
<ogra_> mpt, as we have no quick way to mute your phone atm if it rings while sitting in the opera or some such :)
<ogra_> Laurynas, nope, we need to use the android drivers
<Laurynas> ;/ sad, would like to try it out
<Laurynas> ;]
<popey> that happened to me this week ogra_
<popey> alarm went off when i was at the kids school concert.
<ogra_> popey, i know thats what i had in mind ;)
<popey> ☹
<popey> hehe
<popey> I like that you think I go to the Opera tho ☻
<ogra_> haha
<mterry> fginther, heyo -- did I mention yesterday that I had gotten phablet-config wizard-wizard --disable support branches up?
<mandel> Elleo, superb, no problem
<mandel> Elleo, did you test the branch?
<Elleo> mandel: yeah, I mentioned above using StringMap/QMap<QString, QString> for the headers property doesn't work, as it's not a registered QML type; so you'd either need to use something like a QVariantMap for the property and convert it or write a wrapper object (QMap can't be registered directly iirc due to not being QObject derived)
<Elleo> mandel: I made a quick change on my end use a QVariantMap but I'm hitting a segfault when setting the headers
<Elleo> mandel: that could be due to a mistake in my changes though, so still need to have a bit more of a look at that
<mandel> Elleo, ok, so templates are not welcome in QML.. go an figure :-/
<mandel> Elleo, I'll do a work around, no worries
<Elleo> okay, thanks
<mandel> Elleo, one question, operator overloading, does it work in QML?
<mandel> Elleo, or do I have to add a setHeader(QString, QString) QString header(QString) deleteHeader(QString) methods?
<Elleo> mandel: not certain, but I don't think so
<mandel> Elleo, ack, methods it is then
<Elleo> mandel: a QVariantMap might be nicer since then it can be set like "headers = { 'Cookies' : 'blahasdfasfd', 'Referer' : 'http://fake.com', etc. } in QML
<mandel> Elleo, ack, then I would have to do something to ensure that the headers are all strings and value<QString> or toString work correctly
<Elleo> you can check QVariant.canConvert(QVariant::String) to make sure it's either a stirng type or something that can be converted to a string type
<Elleo> well "yourVariant.canConvert(QVariant::String)"
<lool> cjwatson, stgraber: Hey, FYI I've filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/system-image/+bug/1332538 capturing what I think is a dangerous problem we ought to guard against before we allow production image updates
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1332538 in system-image (Ubuntu) "No UID checks on rootfs updates" [Undecided,New]
<lool> cjwatson, stgraber: If you have better ideas on how to solve this, could you add them there?
<ogra_> lool, hmm, we are planning to use libnss-extrausers ... initially only for non-system users ...
<ogra_> i wonder if we should probably adjust that plan for system-users
<ogra_> so that they get created in a writable passwd/shadow/group setup on first boot and dont change theirr UID on the installed system
<mpt> ogra_, I have been nagging Richard about Silent Mode since April last year. Unfortunately it’s not in the requirements, except for System Settings
<ogra_> mpt, ugh ...
<ogra_> sounds like a serious RTM req. to me
<mpt> yeah, even feature phones have it
<mpt> ogra_, if we had a Silent Mode it would also need (2) an easy toggle, (3) an API for developers “play this sound except in Silent Mode” vs. “play this sound even in Silent Mode”, and (4) use of that API by the Clock app (so that your alarm still wakes you up, for example)
<mpt> It’s not just a matter of adding a switch to the UI somewhere
<mpt> There’s a partial spec at <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SilentMode> but it hasn’t been touched since August.
<ogra_> mpt, well, fo rnow i think a mute button that puts the volume to zero would do i think
<ogra_> i agree that we should long term have deeper integration
<Elleo> mandel: figured out why I was getting segfaults; looks like you either need to be creating the m_download object when the SingleDownload is created or have some intermediate property that can store the headers; otherwise the headers can't be set until after the async call to download() is completed because before that functions that access m_download will segfault due to it still being null
<Elleo> mandel: I can work around it in the browser by having an extra property that holds them until it gets the downloadIdChanged signal, but that'd be pretty nasty for most QML devs, as they'd be expecting to be able to set the headers declaratively too
<Elleo> mandel: so it'd be good if that can be resolved in such a way that the headers property can be set before download() is called
<mpt> ogra_, the sound indicator already has one of those — the icon at the left end of the slider. Unfortunately indicator menus take a while to open. ;-)
<ogra_> mpt, OH !
<ogra_> not very intuitive though
<Elleo> mandel: also it'd be especially important for cases where devs are using the default download autostart, since they'd have no way of setting the headers at all then
<ogra_> it should have an ubuntu shape around it to indicate you can use it as a button
<lool> ogra_: I'm not sure how it helps to use extrausers?
<mpt> ogra_, well it’s a pretty niche function, given that it isn’t Silent Mode…
<lool> ogra_: if you like to outline how this would work in the bug, please do; it feels to me that the problem is the desync between what gets applied by updates and files created in writable dirs in the mean time
<lool> we dont scan for files in writable dirs today; we just applied the updated UIDs to the read-only parts
<mandel> Elleo, true
<ogra_> lool, right, we would need to drop everything into extrausers on first boot and then have a process on upgrade that monitors additions/removals to the readonly passwd file and transfer them into extrausers
<lool> ogra_: it seems tricky to do the monitoring on the phone side
<ogra_> you just diff what comes with the update against what came with the past update
<ogra_> (and only act on additions/removals ... not on any other changes)
<mterry> MacSlow, if you are despondent that there is nothing left to review, I have some testing I need done on the wizard...  ;)  Not urgent, if you have other stuff to do, do that
<MacSlow> mterry, not that I'm out of tasks, but sure hand over what you need looked at
<mterry> (This is a general call too anyone else) -- I'd like to enable the wizard shortly.  To test, just install "ubuntu-system-settings-wizard" on the phone.  Then after running through it, to get it back, do "adb shell rm /home/phablet/.config/ubuntu-system-settings/wizard-has-run"
<cwayne> mardy: i don't suppose there's any update on account-plugins-as-clicks?
<mterry> MacSlow, ^ just need people to run it through it's paces, make sure it doesn't blow up their system before landing
<MacSlow> mterry, ok... noted those steps down
<MacSlow> mterry, is over the weekend early enough or do you need that today?
<mterry> MacSlow, not today
<MacSlow> mterry, ok
<mterry> MacSlow, if you happen to feel wizard-y this weekend, that would be nice  :)
<mterry> but no pressure to waste weekend time
<MacSlow> mterry, well I don't expect it to burn many hours so it won't be an issue
<popey> mtwhat triggers it?
<popey> bah!
<cwayne> popey: how did you get that OOBE screen you put on g+?
<cwayne> its the system-settings wizard right?
<popey> ubuntu-system-settings-wizard install that
<AlbertA> ricmm: any idea why media-hub fails in this test for amd64? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7675221/
<AlbertA> ricmm: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/178040425/buildlog_ubuntu-utopic-amd64.media-hub_0.0.2%2B14.10.20140620-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<ogra_> jhodapp, ^^^^
<ricmm> right, jim is better for that
 * jhodapp looking
<AlbertA> jhodapp: this is in relation to this MP: https://code.launchpad.net/~albaguirre/media-hub/use-new-dbus-interface-for-display/+merge/223338
<ogra_> stgraber, hmm could it be that you forgot -k when you re-published generic_x86 ? the version numbers are off now
<jhodapp> AlbertA: I've seen that before...another bug that only seems to happen on the CI servers
<jhodapp> AlbertA: oh so you don't see this happen before that change?
<AlbertA> jhodapp: I'm not sure actually
<jhodapp> AlbertA: do you need me to review that change for you and test it?
<AlbertA> jhodapp: yeah that would be great
<AlbertA> jhodapp: all other archs built fine
<jhodapp> AlbertA: ok I'll get to that this afternoon
<AlbertA> jhodapp: this is line 8 in the ci train spreadsheet
<jhodapp> AlbertA: awesome, thanks for updating that
<pitti> tedg: hey Ted, how are you?
<pitti> tedg: did you ever try to use ubuntu-app-launch in a (s)chroot?
<pitti> tedg: I get a neverending stream of shm error messages with that: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7675247/
<pitti> tedg: but presumably the important one is the "Unable to find job 'application-legacy': The name com.ubuntu.Upstart was not provided by any .service files"
<pitti> tedg: certainly the schroot doesn't have an upstart session running; can I start that manually?
<ogra_> tedg, on that note .... we got a lot new .crash files in from ubuntu-app-launch_desktop-hook  image testing ... can you take a look at them ?
<pitti> tedg: I'm asking because testing in a schroot (while I develop all the click testing stuff) is magnitudes faster than on a real phone and the emulator
<ogra_> tedg, http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch/mako/91:20140620.1:20140530/8639/sdk/ has one at the bottom (and in four other unrelated tests they happen too)
<tedg> pitti, It really needs an Upstart user session, I mean, that's kinda how it works :-)
<tedg> pitti, If you could get a user session running with a dbus session bus, I think that's all it needs.
<pitti> tedg: right, I figured as much: hence my question, can I start that manually?
<tedg> pitti, But you'll probably need to create a new session type.
<tedg> pitti, You can do init --user, but that'll try to run all the jobs.
<tedg> pitti, So you'll need to navigate through them by setting the desktop.
<pitti> tedg: ubuntu-app-launch said it was creating a session bus by itself (it complained when dbus-x11 wasn't installed), but I can try
<tedg> ogra_, looking
<ogra_> thx
<tedg> ogra_, Cool, honestly that's what I was hoping for. Put new crash points in to try and find this DB error :-)
<tedg> ogra_, Well, not crash, recoverable errors. It recovers.
<ogra_> right, but it makes our image less green
<pitti> $ /sbin/init --user
<pitti> init: dbus pre-start process (9360) terminated with status 127
<pitti> tedg: ^ I guess that's not healthy? (it's running, though)
<tedg> Uhg, there's not the data I was expecting :-(
<ogra_> only a dependency list it seems
<tedg> pitti, You might need to grab stgraber here, he set up the early upstart session stuff.
<seb128> pitti, see #ubuntu-desktop recent backlog if you are on utopic, the upstart update from earlier is buggy
<tedg> Might be able to help you navigate those waters better.
<pitti> nope, still the same "com.ubuntu.Upstart was not provided" error, even with init --user running
<seb128> pitti, ignore that
<seb128> pitti, our issue was with xsession-init, your looked similar but is not
<pitti> tedg: ah, thanks
<tedg> pitti, You'll need to get a login that is setup with that dbus session bus as well.
<tedg> pitti, I think you can cat ~/.cache/upstart/dbus-session unless ogra_ has moved it already.
<ogra_> i havent yet
<ogra_> (next week)
<tedg> Cool, then it'll be /run/user/32001/upstart/dbus-session, right?
<ogra_> i was pondering to just export it into the the upstart env
<dpm_> pitti, I tried to change my locale to 'ca', but it seems it's not added to the seeds? I thought it had made it to the cut-off in the end?
<ogra_> instead of using a file at all
<pitti> dpm_: we need to rebuild ubuntu-touch-meta forthat
<tedg> I think people want it to ssh in and test things.
<tedg> I guess they could pull it out though.
<ogra_> if people test things they will have to do that under the upstart session anyway
<ogra_> and the profile.d scripts we have make the phablet user end up in it by default
<ogra_> even on console
<pitti> tedg: ah, it looks different now: Unable to find job 'application-legacy': GDBus.Error:com.ubuntu.Upstart0_6.Error.UnknownJob: Unbekannter Auftrag: application-legacy
<ogra_> as i said i was *pondering* ... i wont land it if it doesnt work :)
<pitti> tedg: "Unbekannter Auftrag" == "unknown job"
<ogra_> (and fall back to use a file in /run)
<tedg> ogra_, Cool, what ever works :-)
<tedg> pitti, So that means that it can't find one of the job's path when asking upstart. Which would be odd.
<tedg> pitti, Is there a /usr/share/upstart/session/application-legacy.conf ?
<pitti> tedg: yes
<pitti> tedg: ah, wait -- I just set the dbus session of the already running init of my host system, but that's wrong
<pitti> it shuld be a completely separate init and dbus process
<tedg> You should also install UAL on your host system. It's great! ;-)
<pitti> but width dbus-launch; export D-S-A= ... /sbin/init --user & u-a-l I still get the ServiceUnknown: com.ubuntu.Upstart error, hmm
<pitti> ok, stgraber isn't online yet, I'll ask him next week
<pitti> tedg: thanks so far!
<tedg> pitti, Cool, that guy knows containers pretty well too ;-)
<dpm_> thanks pitti. Is this rebuild to ubuntu-touch-meta to include the additional languages something planned, or does it need to be requested?
<mhall119> pmcgowan: it would be nice if there was a way to enable "Demo Mode" on the phone that would make it re-run through the "how to use the edge swiping" every time you wake the phone or something
<mhall119> has that been discussed yet?
<pmcgowan> mhall119, there is such a thing
<pmcgowan> from command line as I recall, one sec
<pmcgowan> mhall119, there is a dbus command to renable it, would that suffice?
<dpm_> hi mterry, I think you might be responsible for the new setup wizard, so nice work! :) I'd like to start pointing translators to it - in which project are its translations hosted?
<mhall119> pmcgowan: having in it system-settings would be nicer, but I could manage dbus
<stgraber> pitti: ?
<pmcgowan> mterry, does that demo-edges thing still exist or is there some other property now
<stgraber> ogra_: hmm, looking
<pmcgowan> mhall119, we could I suppose, or at least put it in phablet-tools
<mhall119> pmcgowan: whatever it is, we need to let people who might be showing it off at events know how to use it
<mhall119> even loco-team events, it would have been nice to have for my last release party
<stgraber> cdimage@nusakan:~$ bin/copy-image ubuntu-touch/utopic-proposed ubuntu-touch/utopic generic_x86 87 -k -vvv
<stgraber> ogra_: ^
<stgraber> ogra_: so no, I did pass -k
<popey> mhall119: pmcgowan we should just have a click which is unconfined which resets back to factory
<stgraber> ogra_: maybe I passed the wrong number though?
<popey> just launch it, and it restarts unity with everything reset
<mhall119> popey: I don't necessary want everything reset
<pmcgowan> popey, well not factory reset, thst  a little different
<robru> oSoMoN, well it's merged now
<mhall119> it's my daily driver afterall
<popey> well, you could have options for what to reset
<pmcgowan> that will be in settings
<popey> welcome screen, initial tutorial, reset user metrics
<pmcgowan> but re-enabling the wizard seems different to me
<pmcgowan> popey, stop making work for me!
<mhall119> I'd even be happy with an app that just triggered the wizard
<pmcgowan> lets see what mterry says
<popey> haha
<nhaines> demo-content should include infographic metrics.  :)
<mhall119> In Soviet Canonical, employees give work to managers
<popey> ☭
<ogra_> stgraber, hmm ... thats weird then ... i checked my history too and had the -k everywhere
<stgraber> ogra_: ok, let me check what's the state of things and how we can fix it :)
<stgraber> ogra_: hmm, looking at http://system-image.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/utopic/ I see the same versions for all devices
<stgraber> ogra_: it's utopic-proposed/generic_x86 which is out of sync with the others, but that's very easily explained (very likely caused by someone respinning only the i386 rootfs for whatever reason, resulting in a new build only for the x86 device)
<stgraber> we could do a nasty version hack on all other devices to get the versions back to sync, or you could just respin armhf only which should have the same effect (without the system-image hackery)
<mterry> dpm_, ubuntu-system-settings
<mterry> pmcgowan, demo-edges still exists
<mterry> pmcgowan, I'm adding a new option to phablet-config -- phablet-config welcome-wizard --disable
<AskUbuntu> Does ubuntu touch support desktop convert desktop convergence yet? | http://askubuntu.com/q/486030
<mterry> pmcgowan, https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/phablet-tools/welcome-wizard-disable/+merge/223766
 * mterry goes afk again for a little bit of lunch
<dpm_> mterry, nice, thanks
<ogra_> stgraber, oh, then it is probably rsalveti's fault :P
<ogra_> stgraber, right ...
<ogra_> will check if we can do that during the next week (we dont have planned builds atm)
<rsalveti> ogra_: not my fault :P
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> i guess there were failed armhf builds at some point but x86 finished
<msvb-lab> Anyone succeeded with the dualboot.sh script (Ubuntu Touch on Nexus via recovery) on Cyanogenmod 11 yet?
<dobey> how do i get the requisite upstart processes running on the user's session bus, without starting a whole new X session? just dbus and upstart only?
<dobey> no love
<lotuspsychje> ste
<cdepauw> I've been using ubuntu touch for about 5-6 mo
<cdepauw> and my phone no longer associates with a carrier
<cdepauw> I went to a store owned by the carrier t-mobile and they told me the service and card are working
<cdepauw> they put the card into a different phone and were able to send/recieve calls
<cdepauw> is there a reason ubuntu touch does not show a carrier in the cellular configuration screen?
<cdepauw> I've tried 'choose carrier:' and 'Manually' from the Cellular configuration screen
<cdepauw> and from the 'Carrier' screen, I choose refresh
<cdepauw> but no carrier appears
<pmcgowan> cdepauw, your modem may be off due to a recent bug
<pmcgowan> under ubuntu that is
<pmcgowan> cdepauw, check https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/urfkill/+bug/1321627
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1321627 in urfkill (Ubuntu) "Wrong WWAN value in saved-states" [Critical,Triaged]
<cdepauw> pmcgowan i followed the steps that last person gave in the thread there
<cdepauw> and now my service is back
<cdepauw> pmcgowan: thank you so much!
<pmcgowan> cdepauw, thats great and sorry for the trouble
<dobey> how does a click app know to load the c++ qml plug-in code from inside it's click folder?
<sarnold> dobey: iirc, there's a LD_PRELOAD set before the application is launched; this might also be useful for you: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/Specifications/ApplicationConfinement/#Launching_applications
<dobey> sarnold: is there an env var or something one can set to make aa-exec-click not simply abort when trying to launch an app under X?
<sarnold> dobey: I think -x will do the job
<cdepauw> pmcgowan I'm just glad there's a good shell on touch for making changes like that
<pmcgowan> cdepauw, indeed
<cdepauw> the keyboard seems great always, but for the terminal it seems lacking somehow
<cdepauw> I guess that's just how it is though. I doubt the experience would be better on other platforms
<pmcgowan> cdepauw, there are some options in terminal with long press and such
<pmcgowan> cdepauw, if you are not on it the ubuntu-phone mailing list has such issues as you ran into
<dobey> sarnold: hmm, with that i get "aa-exec: ERROR: Permission denied"
<sarnold> dobey: oh, is this inside an LXC container?
<sarnold> dobey: apparmor doesn't yet support nested apparmor profiles; since lxc uses apparmor to enforce some aspects of the container, you can't also use apparmor profiles within the container
<dobey> sarnold: hmm. :-/
<jjohansen1> dobey: if you turn off apparmor confinement on the container, you can setup an apparmor namespace for the container and use apparmor in the container
<jjohansen1> dobey: note: that it will take some manual changes to do, as this isn't something supported by lxc atm
<sarnold> jjohansen1: heh, elsewhere xnox suggested replacing aa-exec with an "exec" shell script. that's probably the path of least hassle :)
<jjohansen1> so currently its either one or the other, with the ability to stack profiles scheduled to land for 15.04 atm (it could be 14.10 but it would probably be experimental)
<asac> how long idle before the phone is supposed to switch off the screen?
<AlbertA> asac: 60 secs
<asac> thx
<jdstrand> bfiller: hey, I was redoing my contact sync. I have contacts in google. all I need to do on the phone is add the google account, then select it and check Contacts, correct?
<jdstrand> bfiller: yes, that seemed to work. something got messed up so I removed the google account, stopped lightdm, blew away all the syncevo and evo folders, started lightdm, added the account and it worked fine
<jdstrand> not sure why it happened, but I had the old way of import and an alternate account in there
<lotuspsychje> !devices
<ubot5> You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<lotuspsychje> thatsmekaustubh_: check this site, or xda forums for fonepad
<thatsmekaustubh_> <lotuspsychje> can i pm you?
<lotuspsychje> you can ask here
<thatsmekaustubh_> I want to stay updated about discussions here from my android phone
<thatsmekaustubh_> it is low end android 2.3 phone
<thatsmekaustubh_> how do i stay connected?
<thatsmekaustubh_> question not so related to ubuntu touch
<thatsmekaustubh_> thats why i wanted to ask you in private
<lotuspsychje> an android irc app?
<thatsmekaustubh_> yes sort of I have already installed andchat
<sarnold> thatsmekaustubh_: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/06/20/%23ubuntu-touch.html
<lotuspsychje> sarnold: did you see the gallery app error yesterday, i was on irc from my n7
<sarnold> lotuspsychje: oh yeah, that sounds a little familiar
<lotuspsychje> sarnold: crashes on several version of touch on my nexus
<bfiller> jdstrand: I think if you did the sync manually from the old days it would mess up the new way of adding the google account
<jdstrand> yeah, that is what I figured
<bfiller> jdstrand: but yes, simply adding the account and switching on the contacts setting should be all you need to do
<AlbertA> jhodapp: so for http://paste.ubuntu.com/7675221/, which is the first test in the suite, I suppose gstreamer takes a while to start the first time - increasing the timeout helped out
#ubuntu-touch 2014-06-21
<xenos1984_> hi everyone, i'm trying to figure out how exactly the gps works on a nexus 7, i.e., how the gps data gets from the gps device to the application
<xenos1984_> so far i understood that the application level interface is provided by QtLocation, but i'm interested in the low level interface
<xenos1984_> is there some serial device aka /dev/tty* or the like which provides NMEA data? or some other interface / driver?
<xenos1984_> any hint to hardware docs or some driver code where i could look this up myself would also be highly appreciated
<Aizen> ogra_, you there ?
<Joropo> Hola
<Aizen> Where should I place the android system.img ? My device isn't officially supported so I have to do it manually.
<cwayne> anyone good with go+qml around?
<Drew> Hello
<popey> hello
<pitti> stgraber: I was wondering how to launch an upstart user session in a schroot, to make "ubuntu-app-launch" work in a schroot; do you happen to know how?
<doflaherty> there were references in some of the landing team e-mails to MMS support - has that landed yet or is it still in progress?
<dobey> pitti: i managed to get 90% of the way to having that work yesterday. it was stressful :(
<dobey> pitti: and in the end I still got blocked by apport issues (doing it inside an lxc)
<dobey> err, not apport, apparmor
<dobey> doflaherty: i think receiving works mostly, but sending isn't quite there yet, iirc
<doflaherty> dobey, is there a way to test that aside from asking my friends to send me pictures?  t-mo lets me send text messages via e-mail, but attaching images doesn't seem to work
<dobey> doflaherty: no idea
<Aizen> ogra_, you there? I finally got the init process working :). But now I'm getting "initrd: Couldn't find a system partition" error. Where should I place the android system.img ?
<Aizen> Anyone ?
<tonyt> Hi, i just installed ubuntu touch on nexus 7
<tonyt> does the panel change from portrait to landscape - doesn't seem so
<frecel> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-sound/+bug/1332858
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1332858 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu) "Speaker icon should change to indicate that sound is muted" [Undecided,New]
<jjohansen> apparm
<stgraber> pitti: init --user?
<stgraber> pitti: you'll then need to set UPSTART_SESSION to the right value (you can find it in /run/user/<uid>/usptart/sessions if XDG_RUNTIME_DIR is set
<stgraber> pitti: after that, initctl should work as expected and target that user session
<DirkT> Hi, does any of you know if desktop convergence is supported on the Nexus 7? I haven't found any statement using Google.
 * DirkT is patiently walking away yet still waiting for an answer
<popey> DirkT: no
<DirkT> popey: thanks for the info. I'd like get a device that supports desktop convergence. What should I get at this stage to be as officially supported as currently possible?
<popey> DirkT: we're some way off from full desktop convergence, I wouldn't like to recommend a device yet.
<DirkT> Well, then let me ask differently: has a Nexus 7 decent hardware enough to run one day desktop convergence? ;)
<popey> Couldn't tell you.
<popey> We're not there yet.
<popey> I wouldn't want to say yes, and you come back to me in 18 months and complain ☻
<wilee-nilee> DirkT, Don't hold your breath I have a nexus 7
<DirkT> Ok, no problem. One of my clients is an investment company that is connected to an Asian noname Android device manufacturer. I would like to build sometng to convince them that Ubuntu is the sugar in the cake that they have been lacking so far. ;) So, desktop convergence aside, what works currently works with Nexus 7 pretty well, yeah? It's not lacking anything hardware wise that would spoil the show?
<DirkT> Nexus 7 is close hw-wise to that other product, hence my interest.
<popey> the devices we currently support are Nexus 4, Nexus 7 and Nexus 10
<DirkT> Yes, but screen size aside is any one of them able to do things the others can't?
<DirkT> (as far as Ubuntu is concerned)
<popey> Sure, the Nexus 4 can make phone calls ㋛
<wilee-nilee> DirkT, the touch is not a ubuntu desktop environment, you might look closer at it's functionality.
<wilee-nilee> not yet anyway, ;)
<DirkT> wilee-nilee: I know. Until convergence is there. :-P
<DirkT> Ok, so currently Nexus 4 has the most features. Thanks. :-)
<DirkT> Thanks to the team here for making Ubuntu Touch's awesome. :-)
<wilee-nilee> DirkT, again don't hold your breathm canonical has the doors open for providers to bite the worm, seems there is something coming up for the touch is all.
<wilee-nilee> I would pay big bucks for the docking phone to the desktop, just waiting for it to happen ;)
<DirkT> :-) It'll be a killer.
#ubuntu-touch 2014-06-22
<rahhh> hello
<rahhh> how can i root my galaxy mega
<rahhh> hello
<wilee-nilee> rahhh, You want #android-root this is ubuntu touch support.
<rahhh> you told me to come here
<rahhh> argh
<Guest75209> arggg
<wilee-nilee> rahhh, YOU wanted ubuntu on your phone
<rahhh> i do
<Guest75209> yup
<rahhh> i just dont know how to root it
<wilee-nilee> rahhh, you need to see if it is a supported phone
<rahhh> oh
<rahhh> how do i know
<wilee-nilee> rahhh, I have the feeling this is a whim and you have no idea what the touch is.
<wilee-nilee> rahhh, needed links are in the channel header
<rahhh> wilee-nilee, you could be right
<rahhh> i just wanted something else on my phone and i thought ubuntu would be like a better operating system
<rahhh> ok
<wilee-nilee> rahhh, it is ubuntu based but nothing like the desktop, and in development still, kinda rough not far your daily use cell.
<wilee-nilee> as of yet
<rahhh> oh i see
<rahhh> and i see that it is not working on galaxy mega yet
<rahhh> hmmm i wonder if there is an alternative
<rahhh> probably not because galaxy mega is still about a year old
<rahhh> so really new
<rahhh> ok thanks
<AskUbuntu> ubuntu touch for galaxy s4(i9500) | http://askubuntu.com/q/486616
<Hallaji> Hi
<Hallaji> how to install ubuntu touch on galaxy s4?
<Hallaji> please guide me to install ubuntu touch on galaxy s4...
<wilee-nilee> Hallaji, look at the channel headers and find supported phones if yours is follow the install info there in the header.
<Hallaji> thx
<wilee-nilee> np
<Hallaji> wilee-nilee, I found my device image or port. But I don't know how to install ubuntu touch from my ubuntu desktop on my phone
<Hallaji> and how to dualboot with my android?
<wilee-nilee> Hallaji, Is your phone supported?
<wilee-nilee> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<wilee-nilee> I'm not sure you can dual boot it easily
<Hallaji> wilee-nilee:yeh, this is my phone:
<Hallaji> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/i9505
<wilee-nilee> wilee-nilee, All I can do is point you to the install info.
<Hallaji> so?
<Hallaji> what are I doing?
<wilee-nilee> Hallaji, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install this is not a dual install, I have the feeling that what you want and can get done is not the same.
<Hallaji> then, when i installed ubuntu touch on my device, I can't access to my android?
<wilee-nilee> Hallaji, not with this install it will be gone off the phone.
<wilee-nilee> Hallaji, the touch is not more than a development at this point, not really a beginners toy.
<popey> anyone fancy confirming bug 1332925 ?
<ubot5> bug 1332925 in whoopsie (Ubuntu) "crash reports are not being uploaded automatically" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1332925
<joke_art> hello
<popey> hello
<joke_art> i'm new in here
<joke_art> don't know where to start
<popey> depends why you're here ☻
<popey> to learn, develop, install, test...
<joke_art> to learn
<popey> about anything in particular?
<joke_art> i don't have developers skill to develop ubuntu touch
<joke_art> from the base
<joke_art> basics
<popey> developer.ubuntu.com is the place to start
<joke_art> i don't have any skill
<joke_art> can you teach me how to make basic app?
<popey> joke_art: we have tutorials on the website
<popey> http://developer.ubuntu.com/start/
<popey> http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/sdk/tutorials/
<joke_art> okay, i'll try it
<joke_art> i have install it,
<joke_art> now idk what to do..
<DanChapman> joke_art: follow this tutorial http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/qml/tutorial/building_your_first_qml_app/ it's a real nice introduction
<edwardoid> Fga
<edwardoid> Anyone here?
<whichSmartphone> I would like to buy a smartphone to use with ubuntutouch, I would likesome suggest,  a direct http link would be an help.
<whichSmartphone> http://developer.ubuntu.com/start/ubuntu-for-devices/devices/ , nexus 4, nexus 7 wifi 2013, nexus 10. To use ubuntutouch in a smartphone the smartphone  must have 3g or LTE,am I right?? please give an help, some info , and some shop online where to buy a smartphone in 2014 t
<arnav-g> wait, you can use any of the both 3G or LTE
<pipedream> is there an nexus 7 2013 wifi+3g that is different from a nexus 7 2013 wifi+lte?
<whichSmartphone> thanks arnav-g, I understood that. I have no idea about which smartphone to buy, may you give me a link where to buy to a nexus 4 phone ?? Can someone tell me that he had bought  a nexus 4 there and it works with ubuntu touch? or can someone tell me he had bought a nexus 7 2013 wife+3g or wife+lte (please tell me where also) and it also works well with ubuntutouch??
<arnav-g> 3g nexus 7 is 2012 model
<arnav-g> whichSmartphone: You could prolly get a Nexus 5? Or you could tell me your budget so that I could suggest? :)
<mike321> Hello can someone compile this for ubuntu touch ? https://www.facebook.com/pages/Goldbug/765809276783788
<whichSmartphone> Nexus 5  is not in the list of  "ubuntu for devices" , anyway if you tell me that you own a nexus 5 and it works well with ubuntutouch, please tell me where to buy it also. an amazon link for example. It would be great to have a  possibility to choose between cheap,middle cheap,expensive one.
<whichSmartphone> and really thanks arnav-g for your help anyway:) my english is so and so as you read.
<arnav-g> If you see on XDA Forums you have multirom ubuntu touch builds available
<arnav-g> for Nexus 5
<arnav-g> So buying an old device if you have budget for a new hardware one is foolish and kinda stupid
<whichSmartphone> I didn't know about these XDA forums, do you mean this "http://forum.xda-developers.com/" ??
<whichSmartphone> http://www.google.it/nexus/5/ this cost 349 Euro,  is it a nice price ?? which is the range between a cheap phone price, and a very expensive phone??
<arnav-g> whichSmartphone: pretty nice price but
<arnav-g> you can also look for a second hand mint device on swappa decent condition at cheap prices
<cgomes> Hello
<cgomes> I'm testing the Ubuntu Music App from the touch-coreapps. Can anyone indicate me where should I put my music files
<cgomes> Or which file should I edit to point to my music?
<whichSmartphone> "[15:52] <arnav-g> you can also look for a second hand mint device on swappa decent condition at cheap prices" please give me some link somewhere , ebay? amazon? any other place to shop online? and I would like to know how to consider a nexus 5...new or old??cheap or expensive?? any possible alternative  as a  smartphone to the nexus 5?
<popey> whichSmartphone: we generally only recommend the supported devices
<whichSmartphone> then a nexus 5 is not  a supported devices,am I right?? then I would have to buy a nexus 4, may you give me a link to a shop online with a nexus 4 ??
<cgoldberg> whichSmartphone, have you tried ebay?
<cgoldberg> ~$230 usd:  http://www.ebay.com/ctg/lg-4-16gb-black-unlocked-smartphone-/129605482
<cgoldberg> used from $140
<whichSmartphone> there a million devices with names that are very similar eachother. It seem to me that there are only 3 devices supported for ubuntutouch, may someone give a link to a shop online where to buy these three devices??
<popey> You'll need to do that research yourself.
<popey> Nexus 4's are no longer manufacturered
<cgoldberg> whichSmartphone, I just linked you up to ebay  ... does that suffice?
<popey> So they're only available 2nd hand
<popey> The LG E960 _is_ the Nexus 4, so yes, that ebay link is good.
<cgoldberg> so looking at $140ish used.... $230ish new in box, and possibly shipping costs,  depending on where you are.
<whichSmartphone> thanks very much cgoldberg, now I know which phone to buy to have ubuntu-touch on a smartphone. a supported device at least.
<whichSmartphone> what about instead a nexus 10 tablet with 3g or lte, is it supported by ubuntutouch?? any link to ebay ?? sorry but I have never used ebay before, so I ask here
<liteIRC_> Guys, how can I create  package for my app?
<cwayne> \o/ /me just turned on his aros from ubuntu touch
<Olen> hi everyone
<Olen> just installed unbuntu touch works fine except i cant enter my pin code cause it doesnt ask me, any way to do that ?
<Olen> jeez.... found it  ^
<cgoldberg> cwayne, i have an aros!  did you build an aros app?
<cwayne> cgoldberg: trying to build one now :)
<cgoldberg> cwayne, awesome!  .. let me know if you need any testing or whatever
<cwayne> so i haven't actually gotten it working on device yet, but that's just because I'm writing it in Go and I don't know how to get that running there yet
<cwayne> cgoldberg: cool, thanks!
<cwayne> once I get it properly packaged and everything I'll be sure to let you know :)
<cwayne> woo okay, now i got it from device :D
<hitman> Hi
<hitman> Please help me to install ubuntu touch 14.04 on galaxy s4
<hitman> is this page (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install) ok?
<hitman> for installation?
<hitman> what is port?
<hitman> what is Cyanogenmod?
<hitman> is ubuntu depend on?
<hitman> please help me...
<AskUbuntu> SSH for ubuntu touch | http://askubuntu.com/q/486807
<Olen> is there any task manager  ? app keep lauching and system is slowing down... cant get ride of app i lauched
<Olen> and strangely i found on the web some screen of ubuntu touch wich differ from the version i have looks like mine is incomplete
<AskUbuntu> App for Ubuntu Touch | http://askubuntu.com/q/486812
<cgoldberg> Olen, if you are familiar with command line tools, you can run 'top' from the terminal
<dFence> hey guys
<Olen> ok ^^i'll go through tp or ps
<dFence> just out of curiosity: which kernel are you using for the nexus 7 (flo)? the stock android or an ubuntu-flavor?
<Olen> mm how do you Crtl +C after top ?
<dFence> Olen: hit q
<Olen> many thx
<dFence> np
<dobey> dFence: we have to use the android kernel for drivers to work
<dFence> dobey: hm thought so..
<dFence> wasn’t there someone that started a reenginered gpu driver stack?
<dFence> freedreno afaik
<dobey> dFence: no idea, but gpu is only one of many driver issues
<dFence> yeah, I remember running a check earlier last year and apart from the charger, nothing was supported by a vanilla kernel -_-
<dFence> http://delta.fratler.de/nexus-7-hardware-info/
<dobey> even if we could use the ubuntu kernel on flo, it wouldn't help with mako
<dFence> mako = 3G?
<dobey> mako = nexus 4
<dFence> ah
<dobey> nor would it help with the phones coming at the end of the year from bq and meizu
<dFence> mako is closer to grouper, isn’t it?
<dFence> mhm
<dobey> mako is a phone
<dFence> dobey: hardware-wise i mean
<dFence> iirc, the old nexus 10 and nexus 4 are rather similar under the hood
<dobey> grouper is 2012 nexus 7
<dobey> nexus 10 is manta, and still supported
<dFence> I’m talking hardware-platform
<dobey> grouper was tegra, not adreno
<dFence> mh
<dFence> while I’m here: has anyone gotten the serial port sitting on the headphone jack to work?
<dFence> (on a n7)
<dobey> serial port on headphones?
<dFence> dobey: the nexus series has a serial-port built into the headphone jack that’s supposed to fall in place if you apply a current >3V on one of the bands
<dFence> it’s been confirmed for the nexus 4 and 5 and according to the kernel sources, the rest of the nexuses should have it as well
<dobey> i guess if you make a cable it should work then
<dFence> dobey: no luck so far
<dFence> but I’m not sure yet if it’s a faulty usb-ttl adapter or a kernel setting
<Carambarito> hi ladies and gents
<Carambarito> juste a question about the channel u are using for touch are you with the trusted on or the utopic
#ubuntu-touch 2015-06-15
<liuxg> how can I invoke scope from my QML application?
<dupingping> hi, everyone.
<dupingping> How many Ubuntu touch users in the world?
 * ahoneybun raises his hand
<dholbach> good morning
<liuxg> does anyone know how to invoke a scope from an application? thanks
<aquarisman> technical issue on kirillin here: apt-get install libudev-dev works well on stable but not on rc or proposed-rc. I get:
<aquarisman> The following packages have unmet dependencies:  libudev-dev : Depends: libudev1 (= 219-7ubuntu3) but 219-7ubuntu6 is to be installed
<aquarisman> any ideas why?
<aquarisman> any devs here?
<davmor2> aquarisman: lots, ask a question and they might be able to help you
<ogra_> davmor2, he did above :)
<sturmflut2> good morning
<ogra_> aquarisman, kind of looks like your device doesnt know about the PPA
<davmor2> ah missed that
<sturmflut2> beuno: Ping
<popey> om26er: neither will chroots, will they?
<popey> er, s/om2er/ogra/
<aquarisman> @ogra_ I expect things to work with the default apt/sources.list - should I add a repository?
<aquarisman> @ogra_ and as I said - things work perfectly with the stable branch. problems are only when I try the rc branch.
<popey> stable is utopic, rc is vivid+ppa
<popey> well, utopic-ish
<ogra_> aquarisman, well, i'm not sure we even add the ppa to the soucres.list at all ... check it
<aquarisman> @ogra_ what would be the "workaround" to solve this mismatch? can it get upstream to proposed-rc then?
<ogra_> we dont test deb stuff (except from when people test changes before they enter the archive but that sets up tehz PPA)
<ogra_> just add the PPA if you want to use deb packages ... it will break anyway eventually and you need to re-flash so it is rather moot if you modify it more i guess
<aquarisman> I try to install other software that requires libudev-dev and it is just broken on rc (and if nothing changes, it will be broken on the next "stable")
<aquarisman> no problem to hack a little now, but I would like the stable branch to work out of the box.
<ogra_> well, can you check if the PPA is really not enabled anywhere
<ogra_> if you are 100% sure,. fiule a bug against livecd-rootfs
<aquarisman> can you explain more what are the differences between 219-7ubuntu3 and 219-7ubuntu6 ?
 * ogra_ has no idea ... i dont look at udev usually 
<ogra_> look at the changelogs on launchpad perhaps ...
<aquarisman> I just play with OTG usb stuff. that's a cool thing to have usb on your phone.
<ogra_> well, it will most likely conflict with the gadget driver
<aquarisman> for me it is already a desktop replacement when I connect the keyboard and fire up the shell.
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday, and happy Nature Photography Day! 😃
<ogra_> (unless the android driver actually has OTG support ... which is really device specififc if it does)
<aquarisman> As I said - everything works perfectly with the latest "stable". Things break only on newer versions.
<aquarisman> I work with the Aquaris E4.5
<aquarisman> @ogra_ is the PPA enabled on the stable branch? Where can I check it online?
<ogra_> my install has /etc/apt/sources.list.d/extra-ppas.list
<cedian_linux> Hi
<cedian_linux> Thanks to mariogrip I got apparmor
<nhaines> So if everything's all lined up for bug 1464159, when might we expect to see that on the phone?  OTA-5 perhaps?
<aquarisman> @ogra_ thanks. I will install rc and try adding this repository before apt-get install libudev-dev
<ubot5> bug 1464159 in oxide-qt (Ubuntu) "Web browser should send the system language to websites (Accept-Language field)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1464159
<ogra_> aquarisman, rc-proposed should have it enabled alöready
<popey> nhaines: doesn't look fixed, so OTA-5 at the earliest
<nhaines> popey: thanks.  I think it needed the language packs to be pulled before it would be fixed.
<aquarisman> @ogra_ I tried rc-proposed 2 days ago and the apt-get install libudev-dev failed. was the ppa added lately?
<nhaines> Shame about the timing.  I wish I'd noticed a week before.
<ogra_> aquarisman, several months ago
<popey> om26er: aquarisman the version deps of libudev-dev looks wrong to me here on wily
<aquarisman> @ogra_ than it is not the solution ...
<popey> depends on a specific version of libudev1
<popey> or archive skew?
<aquarisman> just in case, /etc/apt/sources.list.d/extra-ppas.list on my stable has this contents: "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ci-train-ppa-service/stable-snapshot/ubuntu vivid main"
<ogra_> popey, -dev versions always depend oin their rescpective binary version
<aquarisman> should I use the same on proposed-rc ?
<popey> ogra_: but apt-cache search didn't find the matching binary version here
<ogra_> can you define "stable" ?
<ogra_> popey, wow, on wily ?
<popey> unless I hadn't had enough coffee and didn't interpret correctly
<ogra_> on vivid that can happen due to the PPA ... on wily which uses the archive only this shouldnt be possible at all
<popey> ogra_: i was looking at a 15.04 armhf chroot
<aquarisman> @popey: I got " The following packages have unmet dependencies:  libudev-dev : Depends: libudev1 (= 219-7ubuntu3) but 219-7ubuntu6 is to be installed"
<ogra_> (thouh on vivid it would also only happen if someone uploaded udev to the PPA ... PPAs dont have proposed migration tests which usually blopcks the broken landing)
<popey> ogra_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11718659/
<Sleep_Walker> hi, sorry for my silly question - I'm trying to follow http://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-sdk/installing-the-sdk/ on my freshly made vivid chroot
<ogra_> popey, looks all fine to me
<Sleep_Walker> it said it is for 14.04 (trusty something) - can I use it anyway?
<popey> Sleep_Walker: it says 14.04 (trusty *onwards*)
<popey> meaning, from 14.04 onward, meaning, yes, also 15.04
<ogra_> popey, the candidates have the same version ... and you dont have libudev-dev installed for the current version
<popey> hmm
<popey> i misread it, sorry.
<ogra_> all correct as it should be :)
<Sleep_Walker> popey: that page yes, but information shown after add-apt-repository no
<ogra_> not sure what aquarisman sees there
<aquarisman> so what is the conclusion - libudev-dev can be installed on proposed-rc or not? Can anyone try it?
<popey> Sleep_Walker: i think you're overthinking it. just do what it says :)
<aquarisman> [on my kirillin it didn't work]
<Sleep_Walker> aye sir!
<popey> aquarisman: I am on ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/bq-aquaris.en here, is that the channel you mean?
<aquarisman> yes
<popey> let me try
<aquarisman> thanks :)
<popey> np
<aquarisman> can you check which version was installed then?
<popey> yeah
<popey> i doubt libudev-dev is installed by default
<ogra_> heh, yeah
<popey> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ apt-cache policy libudev-dev:armhf
<popey> libudev-dev: Installed: (none)
<popey> yeah, it's not.
<ogra_> whats the Candidate ?
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11718671/
<aquarisman> and if you try to install libudev1 do you get 219-7ubuntu3 or  219-7ubuntu6
<popey> 219-7ubuntu6
<ogra_> yeah, looks fine
<popey> i have   Installed: 219-7ubuntu6
<popey> of libudev1
<popey> aquarisman: do "apt-cache policy libudev1"
 * ogra_ looks forward to snappy based phones ... 
<popey> hah, shush
<ogra_> then we wont have such probs anymore :)
<popey> #shitcanonicalsays
<ogra_> #shitiworkon
<aquarisman> ok. I will try to flash again proposed-rc on the phone and reinstall. maybe it is something I messed in the repositories.
<ogra_> :P
<popey> aquarisman: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11718674/
<popey> aquarisman: hang on
<popey> run that command first
<ogra_> i guess your package lists are just outdated
<aquarisman> now I am on stable, so there is not much to test.
<popey> yeah, probably
<popey> oh, shame
<ogra_> since the package db is readonly and we dont uipdate it ever
<aquarisman> all repositories change with reflash, right?
<ogra_> (but the db on the server moves on)
<aquarisman> oh - so how do I "reset" the package db then?
<popey> sudo apt-get update
<popey> same as always
<aquarisman> so, do I get fresh sources.list* with ubuntu-device-flash touch --channel ubuntu-touch/proposed-rc/bq-aquaris.en or not?
<popey> you get one that _was_ fresh
<popey> when the image was built
<ogra_> right
<popey> then you need to flip it RW and "sudo apt-get update"
<aquarisman> sure :)
<aquarisman> I just mean that my potential old garbage is deleted
<popey> it will be gone by the reflash
<aquarisman> ok. I will try later and report here.
<popey> but you still need to apt-get update
<aquarisman> ok.
<ogra_> it formates the partitions before flashing the new image
<popey> also, you should use chroots :)
<ogra_> -e
<ogra_> yeah
<popey> rather than build on device
<aquarisman> why chroot? I work on the device?
<popey> I used to build on devices, then I saw the light
<ogra_> even on the device you should use chroots
<popey> yeah, much more flexible on pc than on device
<popey> and faster
<popey> unless your main computing device is a Commodore 64
<sturmflut2> Are there any plans to give the user control over outgoing remote connections? I would like to see an option that enables a permission dialogie when an app tries to access a remote host for the first time.
<ogra_> sturmflut2, accesses in what way ?
<sturmflut2> ogra_: All of them, every try to establish a connection to a remote host.
<ogra_> you mean you want a trust prompt for every http connection ?
 * ogra_ doubts that would be usable 
<sturmflut2> ogra_: Not for every single one, a dialogue that appears the first time and has a "remember this answer" option would already be enough.
<ogra_> well, what would you gain by that ?
<ogra_> (we have such prompts for all local actions so an app can not access local data without you knowing ... i think it is kind of assumed that apps can beyond this always access a remote server)
<sturmflut2> ogra_: Well, currently you don't know what apps are doing behind your back. It's just "network disabled" or "network enabled". That's a bit too binary for my taste.
<ogra_> why ? they cant access anything locally
<ogra_> what do you gain by knowing an app accesses port 2567 on a remote server
<ogra_> it wont be able to track your location, read aqny data, access the mic or camera without you knwoing
<sturmflut2> A fake Telegram app could send all my messages to a rogue server
<sturmflut2> There's nothing preventing DTelegram, Webogram or Sommergram from doing that
<ogra_> well but if you install a telegram app you kind of expect it to connect to a server
<ogra_> how would a user know that the server it accesses is some third party one ?
<sturmflut2> I think I would notice that "http://zhukov.github.io/webogram/" doesn't look like a proper Telegram server
 * ogra_ thinks such apps can only be identified via downvoting in the store and bad recommendations
<ogra_> having such a prompt would gain you nothing
<ogra_> users would just click it away
<ogra_> it doesnt look like a proper telegram server for someone who knows what a proper telegram server is ... that wont help
<sturmflut2> That's why I'm asking for an optional dialogue. One for us developers. So it gets easier to spot bad behavior.
<sturmflut2> Currently I have to use phablet-shell and tcpdump and stuff
<ogra_> well, file a whishlist bu ... but i dont think it is a good idea to perster the iuser with prompts for something he expects and which will have only cryptic info for normal people
<ogra_> *bug
<sturmflut2> Sure, the option would be off by default
<popey> package up tcpdump and wrap it on some qml :)
<ogra_> popey, +1
<ogra_> like the nmap tool
<popey> yeah, that's handy
 * ogra_ still waits for a proper terminal widget 
<popey> I was at a conf at the weekend and someone said "yeah, I really need a wifi scanner app before I could use Ubuntu phone".
<popey> So I showed him the wifi analyzer app
<popey> Then he said "Yeah, I also need an app for port scanning machines"
<ogra_> so you can just hand it the command to the widget and have i.e. htop working
<popey> So I showed him the nmap app
<popey> "Oh! Okay, I think I might get one then!"
<ogra_> haha
 * ogra_ wants a terminal-app-container :)
<ogra_> like the webapp container
<sturmflut2> popey, ogra_: That's absolutely not the same. tcpdump doesn't decode protocols and can't look into encrypted connections. A proper system dialogue could tap into Qt and JavaScript and show you the actual hostname and maybe even the URL.
<sturmflut2> Not even tshark would properly solve the problem.
<ogra_> well, tcpdump wouldnt work anyway ...
<ogra_> inside a confined click...
<popey> no other platform does this, for good reason
<cedian_linux> How can I find log data?
<ogra_> ceedsystem logs are in /var/log as usual
<ogra_> cedian_linux, ^^^
<sturmflut2> At the moment webapp-container doesn't even show you the whitelist URL it's been called with. You have to take the .click apart and look at the desktop file to see what's happening.
<sturmflut2> cedian_linux: http://sturmflut.github.io/ubuntu/touch/2015/05/15/hacking-ubuntu-touch-part-6-logfiles/
<ogra_> app logs in ~/.cache/upstart/
<cedian_linux> I mean logs of hardware ogra_
<ogra_> what are "logs of hardware" ?
<cedian_linux> Thanks sturmflut2
<sturmflut2> It really was worth the effort to write all this down
<ogra_> yeah
<cedian_linux> ogra_ I meant kernel issues etc ogra_
<ogra_> cedian_linux, they are in syslog
<cedian_linux> sorry accidentally wrote 2 times ogra_
<ogra_> and indeed you can see them also with the dmesg command
<cedian_linux> nice
<sturmflut2> cedian_linux: Lots of hardware messages also get logged to the Android logging system
<ogra_> right
<cedian_linux> where is that stored?
<sturmflut2> cedian_linux: First chapter of the article I posted
<ogra_> in ram ... you need to use the locgat command to read it
<cedian_linux> Oj
<cedian_linux> ok
<cedian_linux> Ogra_ are you from canonical?
<ogra_> i'm from germany ...
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> but yes, i work for canonical
<cedian_linux> I thought that already since I'i've seen your public files which are pretty cool
<cedian_linux> they are on people.canonical.com
<ogra_> heh, yeah, my people.c.c account is a big mess :)
 * ogra_ needs to clean that up one day 
<cedian_linux> Yeah
<cedian_linux> This one is nice people.canonical.com/~ogra/touchbook-netboot.jpg
<ogra_> heh, thats ancient :)
<ogra_> (5 years(
<cedian_linux> It's pretty I'm 15 but love ancient stuff
<ogra_> this was the first device where you could detach the screen to have a tablet :)
<ogra_> was before asus came up with the transformer netbooks
<cedian_linux> Or people.canonical.com/~ogra/ubuntu-mobile-intrepid.png
<cedian_linux> yeah and I've got a ancient laptop front 2011 an acer aspire which works still
<cedian_linux> Ubuntu is pretty
<cedian_linux> some stuff is too easy, that's why I also use Gen too to make it hard
<cedian_linux> Ogra_ but how can I upgrade my preinstalled touch tar g?
<cedian_linux> tar.gz
<Se7> hellou all
<Se7> long time for me :)
<cedian_linux> Hi Se7
<Se7> hi cedian_linux :)
<ogra_> cedian_linux, with ubuntu-device-flash ...
<ogra_> (or by setting up a system-image server like Tassadar has for the nexus5 builds)
<Se7> anyone knows if it s possible to send mms??whith ubuntu phone
<cedian_linux> Thanks ogra_
<cedian_linux> ogra_ how long are you already working on Ubuntu for phones etc?
<ogra_> for phones ... hmm,. i think 3 years ... pretty much when they were first announced publically
<cedian_linux> nice
<Sleep_Walker> oh, finally running ubuntu-sdk for the first time :')
<cedian_linux> I ran it already sleep_walker sadly enough Ubuntu edge failed/was dead
<Sleep_Walker> don't ruin my little victory today ;b
<cedian_linux> I'm trying to make an app
<cedian_linux> :)
<Sleep_Walker> after all the attempts to provide native packages for openSUSE for ubuntu-sdk I ended with ubuntu in chroot ;b
<cedian_linux> failed fetching
<cedian_linux> I've installed Ubuntu instead of gentoo on my internal drive I got gentoo  external
<cedian_linux> Trying some stuff for sound and camera
<sturmflut2> popey, ogra_: Hmmm, I thought it over. What about an optional "Audit Mode"? When activated, it simply tells the runtime environments and the system to log specific app activity, like outgoing connection attempts and other things that could be interesting. I know that I can do most of that with strace and friends, but as said lots of information is lost when such low-level tools are used.
<popey> still not a fan :)
<sturmflut2> popey: Well, it would make *my* life easier ;)
<ogra_> write it then :)
<ogra_> phone-debugger_0.1_all.click
<ogra_> woah, new terminal is 8M big !
<ogra_> crazy
<cedian_linux> Really?! Is there a new app ogra_?
<dholbach> ogra_, fat package
<ogra_> yeah, its a wobbly
<ogra_> :P
<ogra_> *all wobbly
<ogra_> cedian_linux, it works on x86 too now
<popey> be glad we don't also support powerpc and mips on the phone
<popey> would be even bigger than
<ogra_> just wait
<popey> hah
<ogra_> snappy supports amd64
<ogra_> so you add another third
<cedian_linux> ogra_ the new app works great
<ogra_> and once that TV settopbox manufacturere makes a good offer to canonical you'll see MIPS too ;)
<cedian_linux> I need arm ogra_
<dholbach> snappy will have deduplication and be clever about downloading stuff, right? :)
<ogra_> theoretically :)
<ogra_> mzanetti, wow, shell rotation is quite annoying on the arale ... (i always hit the button and end up on the home screen unconditionally)
<mzanetti> ogra_, I blame that button
<ogra_> me too
<ogra_> we should have killed it :/
<mzanetti> it should not be there
<mzanetti> yeah
<ogra_> well, the led should
<ogra_> just the button function should eb off
<mzanetti> ogra_, well, we can't even control the led
<ogra_> *be
<ogra_> you can ... via /proc
<mzanetti> oh
 * ogra_ had it running as HDD eld for a while 
<mzanetti> one sec, need to find a bug report
<ogra_> *led
<ogra_> it is actually very interestong to see the dosk IO
<ogra_> *disk
<dobey> mandel: how do i get debug logging for u-d-m?
<mzanetti> ogra_, can you add that information to here please: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1461682
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1461682 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "[MX4] LED does not notify for incoming notifications" [Medium,New]
<ogra_> mzanetti, yeah, i know that bug ...
<ogra_> it functions differently on the arale ... someone has to write a backend for that
<popey> its just in a different place in /sys I thought
<popey> I certainly poked at it just fine
<ogra_> mzanetti, cat  /sys/class/leds/mx-led/trigger
<cedian_linux> ogra_ where's phone debugger 0.1.click?
<ogra_> cedian_linux, that was a joke :)
<cedian_linux> ok
<mzanetti> ogra_, thanks
<ogra_> i guess the timer trigger is what you look for
<cedian_linux> didn't read that part ogra_ but I use arm on my phone
<ogra_> (wild guess though)
<ogra_> mzanetti, hah ...
<ogra_> echo 1 >/sys/class/leds/mx-led/blink
<ogra_> and it blinks :)
<mzanetti> ogra_, my arale's battery is dead atm. Can we also change the color?
<ogra_> (echo 0 obviously stops it)
<ogra_> not sure
<ogra_> i think only the brightness
<cedian_linux> Ogra_ terminal will be updated
<cedian_linux> right now
<jdstrand> Sleep_Walker: re 'apparmor is still alive'> yes very much so and healthier than ever. it is upstream, has a (small but) dedicated community, is in many distros, etc
<popey> jdstrand: what shall we do about the offline maps app pending in the store? The developer asked for manual review.
<ogra_> hah
<ogra_> popey, beats me
<jdstrand> Sleep_Walker: it's been healthy for years, though we can always use help :)
<ogra_> jdstrand, i assume read_path wasnt intended for stoe apps (until we have a proper Sd card framework)
<jdstrand> popey: we need someone authoritiative to respond to the list on what the plan is for app access on the sd card
<cedian_linux> crap errors again
<popey> I thought that might be you jdstrand :)
<popey> s/thought/hoped/
<jdstrand> no. I am not driving the implementation. we need an architect
<popey> jdstrand: who might that be?
<jdstrand> I'm neither driving the implementation nor the design
<jdstrand> I CC'd tvoss in my first response
<ogra_> do we actually have architects left in the phone area ?
<jdstrand> yes, tvoss is the architect for ubuntu personal
 * ogra_ thought they moved all to snappy too)
<ogra_> ah
<tvoss> jdstrand, yup, I will have a look tomorrow the latest, sorry for the delay
<jdstrand> and personal will use snappy of course, so it is all related
<ogra_> indeed
<jdstrand> tvoss: no worries at all :)
<jdstrand> things are quite hectic I know
<ogra_> well, there are discussions atarting all over G+ currently
<ogra_> because the app was announced
<ogra_> *starting
<jdstrand> that is unfortunate
<ogra_> yeah
<jdstrand> announcing the app before it is available. is that some sort of ploy to apply pressure?
<popey> i tested the app - it's well done.
<ogra_> "it is only the reviwers that hold it back now"
<popey> if you live in belgium
<ogra_> (quote from a post)
<jdstrand> it isn't only the reviewers
<ogra_> indeed
<jdstrand> man, how can I have been more clear
<ogra_> we dont have an SD impolementation yet
<jdstrand> I did it in the review, in private email and on the public mailing list
<ogra_> "but hey, i used read_path like the other apps"
<Sleep_Walker> jdstrand: well, I'm working as support guy in the original company where apparmor was developed so that is where my opinion is comming from :)
<ogra_> so it must work, right ? :P
<jdstrand> I've probably literally spent a whole day just responding to this guy
<jdstrand> Sleep_Walker: original as in immunix?
<Sleep_Walker> SUSE
<jdstrand> Sleep_Walker: you might want to hop in #apparmor on oftc and participate
<jdstrand> suse is still quite involved
<jdstrand> and well represented
<jdstrand> "but hey, i used read_path like the other apps" - read_path isn't for other apps. it is a workaround for core apps
<ogra_> jdstrand, thats what i told him
<jdstrand> and using it doesn't address the multiuser bits at all
<ogra_> not sure i got through though
<jdstrand> bah. anyway, sounds like the discussion is going to pick up again
<jdstrand> ogra_: at this point I'm doubting you can
<ogra_> yeah
<jdstrand> dholbach, ogra_, dpm: this is sounding like a PR issue. I'm stuck holding the line because there is no process for manual reviews and they are fairly meaningless anyway because there is no build from source upload functionality. plus he is trying to rush us to accept something rather than helping us drive to a design (once the design is understood, then maybe we could allow an exception, but at this point, the exception might change, etc)
<jdstrand> dholbach, ogra_, dpm: which would affect the users
<cedian_linux> apparmor is from immunix
<cedian_linux> well originally
<ogra_> jdstrand, yeah ... not good ...
<mandel> dobey, you need to set the google log env vars
<ogra_> jdstrand, we should probably disable manual reviews altogether
<jdstrand> cedian_linux: yes, then Novell acquired them. http://wiki.apparmor.net/index.php/AppArmor_History
<cedian_linux> some stuff breaks in kernels and jdstrand I read that ;)
<dholbach> jdstrand, is this about an app which requires certain security privileges we can't grant easily?
<popey> dholbach: it wants r/w on the sd card
<popey> because it wants to download giant map files
<cedian_linux> What map files?
<ogra_> navigation maps
<popey> we're talking about a mapping app
<popey> offline
<jdstrand> ogra_: well, we need them for the exceptions that we have but I think someone should define what they mean, define a process/policy around it, then link to it near the button to request it, then have people in charge of doing them. right now it is much too ad hoc
<cedian_linux> and is it hard to port an android app to Ubuntu touch?
<dobey> mandel: and those are? i don't know anything about google log. i guess this would make u-d-m the first project i've run into that uses it :)
<popey> depends on the app cedian_linux
<ogra_> dholbach, we  dont havve any proper handling for SD card access for third party apps yet ...
<popey> (and the developer) :)
<dholbach> popey, jdstrand: I guess we could update the reviewers tools to tell them that they can't have it right now because of reasons x, y and z and point them to where the discussion is happening(?)
<jdstrand> dholbach: so, the developer knows the story
<ogra_> dholbach, scattered across G+ and some of it is on the ML
<ogra_> jdstrand, thats what you think :P
<dholbach> ogra_, well, we could file a bug and discuss it there
<jdstrand> dholbach: via reviews, then private email the public thread
<mandel> dobey, no problem => https://google-glog.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/doc/glog.html
<mandel> dobey, look at setting flags
<dholbach> jdstrand, yes - I think I recall having looked at the review page
<popey> dholbach: bug would be good
<jdstrand> I just mean adding a link in the review tools for this guy doesn't make sense-- he is who started the discussion on the list (after I advised him to do so)
<ogra_> popey, btw, you said teh app is sane, how sane is that app on devices without SD card
<ogra_> popey, does it blindly download the maps to /media/SD/* ?
<dholbach> I just thought that it might help others who are blocked by this - but you are right, I'm not sure how many run into this
<popey> it makes a maps folder i think
<ogra_> (this is stuff the SD framework was supposed to solve)
<dobey> mandel: oh, so all log messages are already being logged? it doesn't mention anything about a debug log level there
<jdstrand> dholbach: if you file a bug with the review tools for what you want to help this with other developers, I'm happy to add it. I think however that we don't know what that is just yet because the conversation has only partly happened
<dholbach> right
<cedian_linux> thanks popey
<dholbach> and maybe file a more general bug to implement the sd card story?
<cedian_linux> I got some issues with the kernel :(
<ogra_> jdstrand, dholbach, i think as a start the app should be rejected with a proper comment for now
<ogra_> so he doesnt keep hoping for a positive review
<ogra_> (and doesnt go on spreading the word)
<mandel> dobey, something like => export GLOG_minloglevel=1 export GLOG_logtostderr=1
<jdstrand> dpm, ogra_, dholbach: fyi, this was my response on the public list if you haven't seen it: https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg13033.html
<mandel> dobey, look at the flags, there is a minlog level there and send to stderr
<jdstrand> ogra_: I think that person should not be me. so far I have been the only person blocking him and I'm afraid if I act in that manner it will only fan the flames
<cedian_linux> cc not found :(
<ogra_> yes, it needs to be someone who wasnt involved before
<ogra_> beuno, :)
<dobey> mandel: right, but it says the default min log level is 0 which is INFO, which is already in the log file
<beuno> ogra_, what what?  this is the guy who wants to get his app through?
<mandel> dobey, correct, what is the issue that you have?
<dobey> mandel: does that mean there are no lower level debugging messages in u-d-m then?
<mandel> dobey, not lower than that, but I ofcourse add a vlog with a 10 for example for very verbose ones
<dobey> mandel: i'm seeing u-d-m starting up, not downloading anything, and then just tiimng out. i want to figure out why it's not downloading anything
<mandel> dobey, is the download being created?
<dobey> afaik
<jdstrand> beuno: yes, apparently now he is launching a google+ campaign to get the reviewers to yield
<ogra_> beuno, yes, he wants to use the SD but we havent an Sd framework for third party apps yet ... so he copied the code from other apps beliving that will get him through ... we need a rejecttion with proper explanation that this isnt possible til an SD framework exists for store apps
<mandel> dobey, you can start udb with -disable-timeout o that it does not diw
<mandel> die*
<ogra_> jdstrand, i'm not sure he launched it ... but it speards and he discusses in comments
<jdstrand> beuno: also, see discussion here: https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg13033.html
<mandel> dobey, then use dfeet to or anything else to interact with it and check if the download obj is present etc
<jdstrand> ogra_: I'm not sure how that could be true. how would anyone know of the difficulties and start the discussion? regardless, things are not going well which is why I wanting the community people to step in
<jdstrand> s/I/I am/
<ogra_> jdstrand, i think he just made a youtube video of it ,., and someone else chared it on G+
<ogra_> *shared
<jdstrand> beuno: you might also want to read backscroll at least 16 minutes
<beuno> right
<beuno> so I have 2 thoughts on this:
<dobey> mandel: ugh, the binary really shouldn't be in /usr/bin/ :)
<beuno> 1) Maybe we just let it through and be less heavy-handed until we have what is needed in place
<ogra_> beuno, ugh, no
<beuno> 2) I SHALL NOT YIELD
<ogra_> then we will have 100 apps doing the same in no time
<beuno> so if you guys feel strongly against it, fine, I'll reply
<ogra_> (and someone who documents how to do it in a blog etc)
<jdstrand> beuno: it isn't about '2'
<beuno> I would default to be a bit flexible here and there
<ogra_> it is actually 3) we are not ready yet
<jdstrand> beuno: I'm willing to do '1' provided someone give direction on it
<jdstrand> because, yes, what ogra_ said
<ogra_> i doubt "a bit of direction" will help here
<dobey> mandel: hrmm. and running it with --logstderr=1 --disable-timeout, doesn't seem to actually work :(
<ogra_> people will spread the word
<ogra_> no matter if we give *him* direction
<jdstrand> ogra_: you misunderstand
<jdstrand> I need the direction
<ogra_> oh, ok
<jdstrand> if I know what we are moving toward, I can better provide workaround policy
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> well, for the current state, i would reject the app
 * davmor2 let loose the balrog
<ogra_> but hey, i'm a german asshole :) you guys are probably less hard :)
<jdstrand> but right now, I don't know what to suggest. I mean, I suggested something, but don't know if it is what we should be doing cause I don't know what the plans are for the sd card
<didrocks> I don't think it would be wise to reject the app without any ETA on our side when we would support the feature
<didrocks> that will just create some flames IMHO
<beuno> right
<ogra_> didrocks, well, 6mounts to 1year
<ogra_> *months
 * ogra_ doesnt want to mount anything 6 times :P 
<dobey> mandel: how can i tell if the download is being created or not, if there's nothing in the logs about it?
<ogra_> thats loose enough ... and perhaps realistic
<didrocks> but still a long way ahead for someone who prepared an app (and can be demotivating)
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> he can store the maps in the homedir
<jdstrand> tbh, I'm really curious how the sd card framework is supposed to work, cause, well, fat filesystems
<ogra_> it is just limited
<didrocks> I understand why you don't want to get it through, but beuno seemed to be to have the most reasonable suggestion
<ogra_> jdstrand, +1
<didrocks> jdstrand: yeah, I always wondered how google handled it
<ogra_> jdstrand, loop mounted images per app ;)
<jdstrand> didrocks: google threw their hands in the air
<didrocks> like "you have access to everything"?
<didrocks> so it's none or all?
<jdstrand> didrocks: they treat the sd card as shared storage and are now trying to extricate themselves from that
<ogra_> i think  they moved away from vfat
<davmor2> jdstrand: like they just don't care?
<abeato> davmor2, have you hit bug #1347855 after latest nuntium landing?
<ubot5> bug 1347855 in nuntium (Ubuntu) "MMS sent to me on the EE network are repeatedly sent" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1347855
<didrocks> ok, so shared storage ;)
<jdstrand> they care--  that is why they are moving away from it
<jdstrand> but android wasn't designed with security in mind to begin with
<davmor2> abeato: no pmcgowan already ask and I hope updated the bug
<davmor2> abeato: no repeats over the weekend
<jdstrand> so they implemented something that would work for developers and now are trying to fix
<jdstrand> it
<abeato> davmor2, cool, I will mark it as released then
<sergiusens> some apps can't install to the sdcard for this very reason
<didrocks> sergiusens: those using some local db to store private data, I guess?
<didrocks> (as it's a special app perm)
<jdstrand> but that is a side point. we've said apps should not be able to interfere with other app's data. period
<jdstrand> so the shared storage is out. but how to enforce that with fat filesystems? that is an excellent question for the sd card framework
<beuno> jdstrand, so, I think I don't really know how to help here
<beuno> I think you're saying you're happy to be flexible
<beuno> but
<davmor2> jdstrand: more a play on cameo word up! :) from me :)
<beuno> we need a plan forward
<jdstrand> beuno: me either, but that wasn't why you were brought in
<jdstrand> beuno: the farther back backscroll is tvoss said he'd respond to the mailing list. which is good-- the discussions will move forward
<jdstrand> beuno: you were brought in because it was suggested that the app be rejected. I stated I did not want to be the one doing it cause thus far I have been the only person blocking it (which is something I'm not entirely happy about-- we need processes and clear documentation on what manual reviews mean)
 * beuno nods
<jdstrand> beuno: so then it was thought you should reject it. personally, I don't hink it should be rejected. I think we need to wait for the discussions to recommence and then we can understand the appropriate in the mean time policy", if any
<jdstrand> s/in/"in/
<ogra_> jdstrand, well, it is pretty clear that it will not be accepted in the current state it is in
<jdstrand> davmor2: oh haha I totally missed that
<jdstrand> ogra_: maybe?
<ogra_> (and i really dont want a /media/Maps folder created on my arale btw)
<ogra_> (where i dont even have an SD)
<jdstrand> it does seem wrong to me too
<jdstrand> plus, if we allow that folder, how is the app supposed to migrate away from it? how are users supposed to deal with it
<ogra_> right
<jdstrand> I much rather be very careful here and understand what we are going to
<ogra_> and how do we prevent the next 99 apps that will copy that behavior "because you let this one in, why cant mine too ?"
<jdstrand> which, incidentally, is us caring about the users of the app
<jdstrand> ogra_: right
<jdstrand> which we are already getting for the gallery btw
<ogra_> this is why i would reject it with a "we are working on it, til then please find another solution"
<jdstrand> yeah, I tried that
<beuno> ogra_, we prevent it because they get stuck for manual review each time
<jdstrand> :)
<jdstrand> then it went to personal email because he insisted the bq phone had too little internal storage, so then I suggested he bring it up on the list, then I would respond CC'ing and To'ing the correct people with all the gory details, and here we are
 * ogra_ thinnks we have PR disaster enough with the deb apps that dont get reviewed already 
<jdstrand> so I think we need to wait a little bit. but the community team needs to manage the potentially bad PR in the meantime
<beuno> jdstrand, ogra_, let me chew on this for a bit, on calls
<ogra_> thanks
<beuno> maybe we should stick to our guns, apologise and hope people kick off creativity instead of rants
<jdstrand> beuno: I feel quite strongly that someone needs to define the processes around manual reviews. I don't think it is something that a handful of individuals do in their spare time. Yes, I agree we shouldn't have them, but clearly we can't get rid of all of them. we need to manage expectations, know who to consult, have clear escalation points, have docs developers can read to understand, etc
<beuno> jdstrand, agreed, I'll take that on
<mandel> dobey, yes, in the logs it does state that downlod is created and registered to a dbus path
<jdstrand> beuno: cool, thanks-- I'm happy to help review, etc
<mandel> dobey, can you paste the logs and I'll take a quick look
<dobey> mandel: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11719895/
<dobey> mandel: so looks like it's being started via dbus, but no download is being created for some reason?
<mandel> dobey, looking
<mandel> dobey, weird, it seems to not create the download after it gets the caller and then checks with apparmor to check your creds, how are you calling udm, is a confined app, a scope. have you checked you have the correct rights to call udm?
<mandel> dobey, If you do not have them and I'm not returning and error, it is a bug of udm for sure, I should do return a dbus error of some kind
<dobey> mandel: this is from unity-scope-click, which is unconfined
<mandel> dobey, and calling the user session dbus, correct?
<dobey> mandel: yes; i think it might be an issue in the scope now though, after more debugging. it seems this only happens when purchasing an app
<dobey> mandel: so i guess the log might just be u-d-m being activated when we try to find an existing download for the app
<mandel> dobey, neverthless.. I think there is something fishy in udm
<mandel> dobey, let me know, neverthless I'm going to add verbose logging to udm so that we can set the verbosity to 10 and see more stuff
<dobey> mandel: i'll have to debug more after my lunch to figure out what's going on exactly
<mandel> dobey, ack
<dobey> mandel: if you want a more verbose log level that isn't enabled by default, you will need to make it "-1" or something, i think
<dobey> mandel: at least, according to those google log docs
<dobey> mandel: why are you using google log anyway? it seems overly complicated :)
<mandel> dobey, IShow all VLOG(m) messages for m less or equal the value of this flag.  The way I understand it, less or equal would be that if the default is 0, 10 will not be seen
<mandel> dobey, we use it in lots of places already, so I grabbed it
<dobey> mandel: then you are doing it backwards
<mandel> dobey, excuse me, what do you mean?
<dobey> mandel: according to those glog docs, only things higher than X should be shown for --minloglevel=X
<mandel> dobey, VLOG works differently and I'm not using it atm
<dobey> mandel: oh, i see now. you're talking about verbosity not log level
<dobey> ugh, glob is too complex :)
<mandel> dobey, yep :)
<dobey> i should productize my logger.h or whatever i called it, and convince you and everyone else to use it
<ogra_> mzanetti, hmm, so if i only have one app open and my phone is in landscape ... when i then swipe from the right there is no way to get back to my app from the scopes (it switches to scopes with the first swipe and subsequent swipes only get me the scopes manager)
<ogra_> is that a known bug already ?
 * ogra_ thinks not rotating the scopes is a mistake ... 
<ogra_> kgunn, ^^^ do you know if it will stay that way?
<kgunn> ogra_: i kinda feel like you do
<ogra_> (feels very broken ... even with more than one app open and you accidentially land in the scopes)
<kgunn> it was a design call
<ogra_> (just had that twice in the last 10m,in)
<kgunn> but we can open a bug to see if they'll consider
<ogra_> we just need a sprint and get olga really really drunk to sign it off on paper ;)
<ogra_> never got these sprints when you really need them :/
<kgunn> :) or maybe easier, just have her try a device with a modified desktop file for dash
<ogra_> yeah, we should steal all these iphones from them :=)
<kgunn> ogra_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ux/+bug/1465331
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1465331 in Ubuntu UX "should Dash rotate" [Undecided,New]
<ogra_> kgunn, commented :)
<mzanetti> ogra_, "no way" is wrong... the edge gestures are bound to the panel location basically.
<mzanetti> I do agree this is a bit odd
<ogra_> my mom wouldnt understand it
<mzanetti> not so sure...
<ogra_> she would then call my by landline telling me the phone is broken
<mzanetti> your mom would probably rotate the phone
<ogra_> because she cant get out of that thing that expnaded
<ogra_> you dont know my mom ;)
<mzanetti> I know mine...
<ogra_> but yours is a rocket scientist !
<mzanetti> yeah, exactly
<ogra_> :)
<mzanetti> anyhow... if you switch to the dash, the painted orientation is changed
<mzanetti> so not rotating the edge gestures with it would be wrong IMO
<ogra_> well, if you only have one app open you can flick quickl between dash and the app in portatrait
<ogra_> you cant do that at all in landscape
<mzanetti> no... if you switch to an app that is locked to portrait, you need to interact with the phone in portrait
<ogra_> i am opening a webapp in landscape ...
<ogra_> then i flick back to the dash
<ogra_> when i now want to flick back to the app i cant
<mzanetti> well, you can, from another edge tho
<ogra_> at least not with the same gesture i could use to get where i am or i can use in portatrait
 * ogra_ wonders what makes portrait always come out typoed like that 
<mzanetti> before, this was an issue with the browser for example... without shellrotation, you can't use the browser's bottom edge in landscape
<mzanetti> you can do that now
<JanC> it's especially annoying when you accidentally flick to the dash
<ogra_> mzanetti, right
<ogra_> mzanetti, but imho either the gestures should stick to the rotation ... or even better, simply make the dash rotate too
<ogra_> JanC, thats what i was meanin
<ogra_> g
<ogra_> JanC, comment in bug 1465331 ;)
<ubot5> bug 1465331 in Ubuntu UX "should Dash rotate" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1465331
<mzanetti> ogra_, yes, making the dash rotate would be a good thing IMO. Doesn't solve the problem when you're switching to another app that's locked to portrait tho
<mzanetti> or when in portrait mode, and switching to an app that's locked to landscape
<ogra_> can we now lock apps to a certain rotation ?
<mzanetti> yes
<ogra_> last time i tried it only blocked the rotating itself
<mzanetti> yep, that's fixed too now
<ogra_> but didnt fix any orienmtation
<ogra_> ah
<mzanetti> sadly, right now only in the .desktop file
<mzanetti> but there's a plan to make an API and allow that dynamically
<mariogrip> Can i have a remote cdimage-device instead of local? stgraber
<mariogrip> (system-image server)
<ahoneybun> Great to see your work on the OPO titles
<ahoneybun> mariogrip:
<ahoneybun> mhall119: and I talked about your port work at SELF
<mariogrip> ahoneybun: Awesome :D
<studio_> hi
<ahoneybun> mariogrip: can't wait to try it once we have working radio lol
<studio_> is there a "deadline" when x applications will work on mir, i mean the xmir?
<popey> studio_: no
<studio_> a "nearly" deadline?
<popey> not that I know of
<popey> ask kgunn :)
<studio_> hmm :(
<studio_> i thought xmir is a target from mir?
<kgunn> studio_: well...what do you mean exactly?
<kgunn> bregma: ^
<studio_> kgunn, i mean to run all the x apps, that i know from ubuntu, to run on the touch device
<mariogrip> ahoneybun: yeah, I think lots of ppl are waiting for radio :) but i had a small break to work on OTA, Multirom and Apparmor3 after requests
 * ahoneybun waves at kgunn 
<kgunn> studio_: got it , not just a specific one...but all, so that'll be done through an lxc
<studio_> kgunn, for exp. lmms
<ahoneybun> mariogrip: when I get some more money I'll try to shoot some to you for the work
<kgunn> studio_: there's confinement issues with x apps in a generic sense...
<kgunn> schedule wise i'd say we're looking around the fall of this year
<studio_> i thought xmir will handle all that x apps?
<studio_> ok
<studio_> "this year" sounds good
<kgunn> studio_: well, it'll handling the rendering/input....but xmir doesn't wrap them for click/snap etc and give them security policies
<kgunn> so lxc is a way to get "all the xapps" without wrapping all of them
<mariogrip> ahoneybun: Awww, thanks i really appreciate it :D
<ahoneybun> And I really appreciate the work
<mariogrip> :D
<popey> kgunn: one big lxc, or lots of them, one per app?
<jdstrand> kgunn: I missed context here. are you saying that as a means to get X apps there will be an lxc container for X apps that talk to a single xmir that runs alongside other apps?
<jdstrand> so, I can run thunderbird and rhythmbox in this lxc and they will be using the same xmir?
<jdstrand> and what is in the container is what comes from the ubuntu archive? (and thus, vetted using normal archive practices)?
<jdstrand> tyhicks: you may want to see this ^
<Walex> popey: the Click packaging system is described online in some introduction
<popey> Walex: i know about click packaging :)
<egon1> hi
<Walex> jdstrand: my understanding is that policies regarding X apps and Mir and XMir are not quite fully defined. Right now my impression is that X apps are just not in scope. Eventually there will be "converged" phones where all these issues have been resolved. Interesting times at Canonical :-).
<studio_> kgunn, btw. "security policies", what about the sd card and ext4 for the small memory in the bq e4.5, will ut able in the next future to handle that?
<egon1> i have a aquaris 4,5 ubuntu... and want to use whatsapp... it is possible?
<popey> egon1: there's no whatsapp yet
<egon1> and a trick exists?
<popey> a trick?
<jdstrand> Walex: right, I might have read too much into kgunn's comments but it was sounding like things were getting defined, and I wanted to understand them :)
<Walex> jdstrand: things I think are *getting* defined. :-)
<bregma> jdstrand, there will not be a common XMir shared between the container applications
<bregma> it will be more like each contained application has its own personal X server
<dobey> oh my, again
<Walex> jdstrand: what <bregma> says does not surprise me because the X protocol has some difficulty partitioning input events by application... :-)
<Walex> I wonder sometimes what has happened to the "secure X" protocol
<dobey> egon1: the trick is to convince whatsapp that ubuntu is a platform they should support. beyond that, there is no workaround to using whatsapp. there are alternatives you can use though, like telegram
<jdstrand> indeed. I'm quite familiar with that
<jdstrand> (not the secure X bit, but the isolation)
<jdstrand> bregma: ok, that's cool, but there will be a common lxc container?
<egon1> :)
<Walex> jdstrand: you could open a terminal on your bq phone and have a look with multiple apps running :-)
<Walex> for the current state of things at least...
<bregma> jdstrand, yes
<Walex> bregma: ????????? common among what?
<jdstrand> bregma: ok. is there a design doc? I'm curious how the container is going to be maintained
<jdstrand> cause it sounds like we may be reintroducing apt on converged devices
<bregma> jdstrand, that is still under investigation, but since it's there for the purposes of supporting DEBs, it is likely to be something along the lines of "apt-get upgrade" somewhere
<bregma> on the other hand, if a snappy app is shipping an XMir, the answer is simpler
<jdstrand> bregma: we expect apps to ship their own xmir? won't the mir framework provide it for them?
<studio_> again, will ut handle in the near future sd cards, formated in ext4, handle for additional memory/space ?
<bregma> jdstrand, think of the container as a single app that provides an old-fasioned experience, like driving a classic car
<Walex> bregma: so one container for all "traditional" apps, and one per each Click "confined" app, I guess.
<jdstrand> studio_: there is a thread on that on ubuntu-phone and it was discussed earlier today in this channel. the conversation should be picking up on the mailing list again this week
<bregma> Walex, clicks don't need to be in a container
<jdstrand> bregma: that doesn't sound so simple :)
<bregma> jdstrand, thinking of it that way is simple, it doesn;t mean the implementation is simple
<Walex> bregma: and how do you enforce permissions then if a Click app in not in a container?
<studio_> jdstrand, ok, nice to hear, it is in discussion ...
<jdstrand> bregma: if this is getting written down somewhere, can you share the doc with me and tyhicks?
<popey> Walex: apparmor
<popey> Walex: same way we already do
<bregma> jdstrand, I'll try to gather the docs together for you
<jdstrand> Walex: this container approach sounds like a bridging technology. the best developer experience is going to be to support mir because then you can update whenever you want cause mir solves the X issue and apps are individually confined
<bregma> jdstrand, we're currently stumbling on some security-related issues anyway and need some input
<jdstrand> Walex: the container is a way to get stuff going on converged for existing apps in the archive
<Walex> popey: uhm. that's a bit surprising. Then why use Click at all?
<popey> click apps are confined with apparmor, that's been the case on phone ~forever.
<bregma> the container approach will never give a fully satisfactory fully-integrated experience
<bregma> exception maybe the most trivial of cases
<jdstrand> yeah. there are very interesting questions surrounding filesystem access, etc
<jdstrand> anyway, that is precisely why I asked for us to get involved :)
<jdstrand> we don't have to solve it here
<Walex> https://penguindroppings.wordpress.com/2015/01/30/snappy-app-trust-model/ by some "jdstrand"#
<jdstrand> Walex: that would be me
<Walex> what a coincidence :-)
<studio_> one last question for today, what about "DisplayLink" an ut? i have seen, that displaylink is supporting drivers for their devices on (arm) based devices. will they in the near future also work on ubuntu (touch)?
<jdstrand> yes, small world :)
<jdstrand> studio_: fyi, this was the mailing list discussion I was referring to earlier: https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg13033.html
<popey> studio_: DisplayLink support isn't great in Linux.
<Walex> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/Specifications/SnappyConfinement
<studio_> jdstrand, thanks for the url. popey, i thought this, ASIN: B005RUSWHQ (amazon) is working under ubuntu, isn'tit?
<popey> i know of no phones with a USB A port like that :)
<studio_> is it depending from a "phone"?
<popey> i was joking
<Walex> OK guys I think I will have a look at recent Touch/Snappy docs, blog posts, mailing list stuff because it seems interesting and more fluid than I thought. I had though that AppArmor's role was to help confine LXC containers, instead of being an alternative, for example.
<jdstrand> Walex: fyi, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/Specifications/ApplicationConfinement#Questions
<Walex> I think you have got quite a challenge, but getting there.
 * ogra_ wouldnt think of it as an alternative ... 
<jdstrand> Walex: apparmor is used to confine lxc containers. it is used to confine processes in the distro. it is used to confine apps (along with secure designs like mir) to confine apps on touch. it is used with a few container techniques in snappy
<jdstrand> Walex: app containers are great for certain things. if that tool works, use them (eg docker). however our requirements were different that simple app containers. that ApplicaionIsolation document gives a lot of detail on why we are doing what we are doing
<Walex> jdstrand: you are listing a (small) number of somewhat different mixes of various techs. That was what I think has been confusing me.
<jdstrand> SnappyConfinement iterates on that
<Walex> jdstrand: I have read a bit of your latest URL and seems sensible to me.
<studio_> popey, if canoncial can spend you this "www.amazon.co.uk/Accell-J130B-001B-UltraVideo-DVI-I-Adapter/dp/B005RUSWHQ" for testing, can you please test it?
<jdstrand> Walex: right. the point I was making is that apparmor isn't an alternative to lxc containers for confinement. that presumes that lxc containers meets all the requirements and we chose something different to meet the requirements
<Walex> studio_: the Ubuntu Edge was supposed to have a mikcro-HDMI connector.
<ogra_> studio_, weird, i thought anpok_ explained to you that these devices wont work due to the drm driver last time
<ogra_> (or rather the missing drm driver)
<Walex> jdstrand: I understand that now. I am not find of containers... I had imagined from various bits and pieces that Touch was more like Snappy or even the SystemD/BTRFS/Builder approach.
<popey> oh yes
<ogra_> why would canonical have any interest in testing them if we already know they cant work
<studio_> Walex, the is no Ubuntu Edge, just bq E5 and E4.5, without MHL and Meizu MX4 with MHL
<popey> 20:42 < anpok_> tathhu: hmm no.. it mostly means that you have another drm device not capable of rendering.. but capable of page flips/plane configuration.. so you need to find an efficient way to get the content from the android native buffer there
<ogra_> and it is likely that neither will get a convergence mode
<popey> yeah
<ogra_> the converged phone will actually have properly selected HW that will support external displays out of the box ...
<popey> yeah, that's step 1 :D
<jdstrand> Walex: ah! ok, yes then I see why you might be confused
<ogra_> and i doubt there is any other focus on supporting convergence on any other devices for this iteration (later perhaps ... )
<jdstrand> Walex: we've not had too many people look at snappy first then touch :)
<ogra_> which kind of flipped around recently :)
<ogra_> (today it is snappy first)
<jdstrand> Walex: so, ApplicationConfinement was for touch. touch came first. we learned a lot from that and are developing snappy. snappy for ubuntu core exists today. snappy for ubuntu personal is the future of touch/converged
<studio_> popey an orga, does that mean, your re-postings, that the mx4 ubuntu-edition do not support mhl?
<jdstrand> Walex: so everything in the touch world is moving to snappy, but it isn't there yet, so there are some differences
<Walex> jdstrand: well maybe you need some communication about that because it is easy to think Touch is built on Snappy... While I now seem to understand they sort of parallel for now.
<ogra_> studio_, no, it means that nobody will look into doing anything with MHL on that device
<ogra_> focus for convergence will be on the convergence phone
<studio_> *lol*
<jdstrand> Walex: very soon touch will be on snappy-- people are actively working on it as we speak
<jdstrand> fyi
<Walex> ahhhhhhh.....
<ogra_> and the few developer resources we have will work on making this work flawless
<ogra_> instead of looking into phones that are clearly only phones for now ...
<ogra_> as i said, they might get supported at a later poiint but surely not before 16.04 release
<jdstrand> Walex: well, 'very' is perhaps strong. there is a lot to do, but there is a big focus with deliverables for 15.10 and then more for 16.04. I don't have all the details or the timelines, but we want everything to be on snappy as soon as possible
<studio_> ogra_, what is the different between a "phone", "smart-phone", "PDA" and an "handheld pc"?
<ogra_> Walex, yeah, the gors of developers moved from phone to snappy for this ...
<ogra_> *gros
<Walex> studio_: exactly! The Edge was designed as a high end converged phone with the ability to drive an external display, but it does not exist yet. The bq ones haven't been designed to be converged phones.
<ogra_> studio_, the installed stuff we put on their images
<ogra_> the phones will stay phones for a while ... convergence focus will be on the converged device that will eb developed by bq
<studio_> ogra_, houch, maybe i missed the point, thanks that you pointed to "we put ..."
<ogra_> also i highly doubt you can make MHL work easily with the mx4 ... the PVR driver has its issues (like al PVR drivers always had)
<Walex> BTW I am quite happy with the bq 4.5 it is very good value as a midrange phone. Ubuntu Touch 14.10 has some big functionality missing but it is quite usable and I quite like the swipes, excellent idea.
<ogra_> (it is too bad that such beautiful hardware has such bad drivers ... (we had this prob with all TI hardware and it didint really change over the last 5-6 years)
<ogra_> functionallity will grow as people push apps to the store
<popey> yeah, it's already surprised me what people have been able to do
<popey> that'll get even better as more devices are out there
<popey> in more regions :)
<ogra_> (liek the SD card issue that came up today ... that triggers proper planning of an SD card service that apps can use for example)
<Walex> ogra_: I means really big stuff like GPS, SIM contacts, the vexed SD issue above, unmounting the SD, ...
<popey> yeah, new apps trigger those conversations
<ogra_> Walex, the OTA4 upudate should come today or tomorrow
<Walex> but I heard in this channel some of those things will be fixed in that update.
<ogra_> Walex, at least GPS now works pretty reliable
<ogra_> (and sim contact import too)
<Walex> good good
<ogra_> Sd is quite a thing, since we need to secure it
<ogra_> so that will end up with a service that SDK apps can use to write to it or some such
<Walex> yes, I was reading the SD discussion.
<ogra_> no direct access etc
 * Walex is about to vanish to catch a train
 * ogra_ would actually go with a sparse img file per app that gets loop mounted :) 
<ogra_> that way you can still keep shared dirs like Music and Documents ... and can keep vfat
<ogra_> but have per app dirs too
<studio_> Walex, i don't know, why some peoples write in the internet, that the next/first convergence phone will be build by bq ... DisplayLink would be nice on all ubuntu devices ...
<ogra_> studio_, again, the driver will prevent that from working
<studio_> ogra_, i didn't wrote that the device is working on ubuntu, i only posted the asin
<ogra_> studio_, well, anpok_ gave you the info that display link cant work a week ago ...
<ogra_> due to drm drivers
<DexterF> hi
<popey> hi
<ogra_> yo
<ogra_> popey, that remids me ...
<ogra_> why dont we have a YO! app yet !!!
<popey> haha
<studio_> ogra_, the guys who posted the ASIN B005RUSWHQ is working under ubuntu also wrote it is depending from the kernel
<ogra_> or am i old fashioned and the trend is over ?
<popey> studio_: linux support for displaylink is not great
<popey> ogra_: i have it installed on my android device
<popey> but only rarely "Yo" people
<ogra_> studio_, whatever he wrote, i trust the person working on Mir a bit more about what works with it and what doesnt :)
<anpok_> (well i didnt that sayt it wont work.. it just needs a code path that we do not have yet.. and it may be possible someone sorts that out..)
<ogra_> (and since Mir does use a similar driver stack to wayland i guess displaylink will over time stop working on all distros)
<anpok_> but I think studio_ is pitching that from the wrong direction..
<DexterF> Google has annoyed me long enough and I noticed the Bq Aquaris E5 HD comes with Ubuntu preinstalled, too. So, does U/P cover all the devices features, dual sim, gps? and: is there any app that can talk to Threema?
<ogra_> anpok_, as iusual ...
<anpok_> /1/ Will clients of system compositors server want anything other than
<anpok_> fullscreen surfaces? This is what the Mir code does by default, as does
<anpok_> Unity8 and the USC spinner. (When I checked with Gerry on IRC he didn't
<anpok_> oops
<anpok_> wrong channel
<ogra_> DexterF, not threema, but telegram
<ogra_> DexterF, beyond that ... yes to all other questions
<studio_> ogra_, how can it be, that the device is working under 14.04, but not under 14.10 or 15.04? So the must be have some changes in the kernel for ubuntu?
<popey> studio_: displaylink devices aren't working well on linux
<ogra_> studio_, no, distros switch away from Xorg ... and the DRM drivers used for it
<DexterF> ogra_: hmm, bugger. I have a lot of Threema contacts. Would have to work them into switchign *again*.
<studio_> hmm, how to fix that?
<ogra_> and beyond that ... i think popey said 5 times now that displaylink devices are a pain under linux in general
 * ogra_ has a few DL USB devices and they are ... well usable for consoles ... 
<studio_> ogra_, is it general linux or only ubuntu?
<ogra_> studio_, you talk to the vendors, talk to the driver developers, talk to the linx developers and send them patches that fix it
<ogra_> studio_, please read the backlog, i dont want to parrot popey all the time
<popey> studio_: linux - specifically the linux kernel
<ogra_> DexterF, well, you could convince threema to provide a client ;)
<studio_> popey, thanks. i am a bit confused about Android-Kernel, Ubuntu-Touch, Ubuntu-Next, Xmir, Mir, Snappy, Debian and Wayland ...
<ogra_> thats a lot stuff unconditionally mixed together
<popey> studio_: that's why I very deliberately said "Linux" every time. Linux is the kernel
<DexterF> ogra_: I will ask them, actually, I just doubt they will listen
<zyga> ogra_: I have a usb3 vga adapter
<zyga> ogra_: works for 1080p
<zyga> ogra_: a bit weird but works
<ogra_> zyga, under Mir or wayland ?
<zyga> ogra_: neither
<ogra_> see :)
<zyga> ogra_: under vmware
<zyga> ogra_: and windows
<ogra_> and once Xorg is gone there wont be a way to use it ...
<zyga> ogra_: it's not bad apart from that
<zyga> ogra_: (linux drivers are coming, so they say0
<ogra_> but perhaps vaendors will recognize that and provide proper drivers
<zyga> ogra_: the hell is very cold lately so that's quite possible
<ogra_> lol
<studio_> zyga, what device are you using?
<zyga> studio_: one sec
<zyga> studio_: usb ID: 1d5c:2000
<zyga> studio_: it's a new chip
<zyga> studio_: seems to be called "Fresco"
<ogra_> because it is fresh 1
<ogra_> !
<ogra_> :)
<zyga> ogra_: (fanfare) :-)
<zyga> ogra_: I don't know if it's possible but it seems to be lossless
<zyga> ogra_: the quality is perfect
<popey> at 3fps?
<studio_> zyga, what chipset is it using?
<zyga> popey: no, full video
<zyga> popey: I use it to roll random stuff that helps me work
<popey> oh, usb3
<ogra_> yeah
<popey> missed that
<zyga> popey: yes, it does 800x600 over usb 2
<popey> and doesn't work at all on linux, right?
<ogra_> with USB3 you can even have crappy drivers :)
<zyga> popey: yep
 * ogra_ decides to give up on py-snapper today ... 
<ogra_> why cane everyone use shell ... all these fancy programming languages !!!
<ogra_> *can't
<zyga> ogra_: because they are rewriting 26 man-years of $everything to go ;-)
<ogra_> go away !
<ogra_> :P
<conyoo> pfff image 160 rc proposed gives me a black screen in emulator x86
<conyoo> i can connect adb shell to the emulator
<ogra_> yeah, there was some issue with the gles stuff iirc
<conyoo> connection to Mir server failed. Check that a Mir server is
<conyoo> running, and the correct socket is being used and is accessible. The shell may have
<conyoo> rejected the incoming connection, so check its log file
<conyoo> ok i see
<conyoo> thanks
<ogra_> the emulator needs specific gles rebuilds of the driver stack
<brunch875> hey guys I just went for a stroll and I noticed the GPS works now
<brunch875> also, the new rotation is amazing
<brunch875> good jerbs!
<ogra_> sil2100, ^^ wasnt that supposed to be solved ?
<ogra_> (qtmir-gles and friends)
<conyoo> ogra_, thanks :P
<svij> "Software is up to date" … *waits*
<ogra_> haha
<cedian_linux> Hi I'm back
* popey changed the topic of #ubuntu-touch to: Home: http://bit.ly/YEqEfo | Install: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install | Porting (advanced) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting | Bug filing: http://bit.ly/1aV9AJG | Dashboard: http://bit.ly/12AQV53 | Changelog: http://bit.ly/1ljube1 | http://www.bq.com/gb/ubuntu.html | http://www.meizu.com/products/ubuntu.html | OTA 4 is out! (phased updates)
 * ogra_ feels the power 
<popey> http://people.canonical.com/~alan/screenshots/device-2015-06-15-191414.png
<ogra_> there it goes again
<popey> \o/
<ogra_> hah, you won the lottery !
<ogra_> why is it so small ?
<ogra_> that should be closer to 450M
<davmor2> ogra_: I suppose that popey has all the apps updated from the store
<ahoneybun> If I'm on wily with r220 when will we get the GPS and rotation fixes?
<ogra_> well, that wont make the tarball he downloads smaller
<cedian_linux> no
<davmor2> ogra_: indeed does seem wrong
<ogra_> ahoneybun, it is in rc-rproposed ...
<cedian_linux> I got some errors
<ogra_> ahoneybun, just use a sane channel . wily isnt really that
<ahoneybun> So I think I'm on rc-proposed
<ogra_> then you have the shell rotation
<ahoneybun> I've not seen a big update
<ogra_> rotate with an app open and see if the panel rotates along
<ahoneybun> Some small app updates
<ahoneybun> Nope
<mariogrip> ahoneybun: I just checked, it does on rc-proposed
<ogra_> ahoneybun, what device ?
<ahoneybun> Mako
<ogra_> on the bq you should be on 36
<mariogrip> ah, i bq
<cedian_linux> mariogrip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11720957/
<ogra_> ah, havent booted that in 6 months :)
<ahoneybun> I'm on edge with it atm
<ahoneybun> So no way I'll download a update if it does come
<mariogrip> cedian_linux: did you pull the vendor files?
<cedian_linux> yes I think so
<popey> finished
<ahoneybun> I'll reboot and check
<popey> so ~9 minutes total ogra_
<cedian_linux> mariogrip: nothing in there
<ogra_> popey, how many apps ?
<popey> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ click list | wc -l
<popey> 86
<ogra_> mine was closer to 15 ... but that was from rtm-proposed to rc-proposed
<ogra_> and a while ago
<ogra_> (two weeks or so)
<mariogrip> cedian_linux: it seems like it didn't fetch all the vendor files, i think you need to fetch them again
<ahoneybun> So not ported to the mako yet
<mariogrip> cedian_linux: download a working version of cm and flash it to the device and run the extract-files.sh (in device/oneplus/bacon)
<mariogrip> cm11
<ogra_> ahoneybun, well, it is a rootfs change ... should be identical on all devices ... but if you are on edge it perhaps simply doesnt show you the new image
<ahoneybun> Yea maybe
<ahoneybun> I'll check it out once I get decent wifi
<conyoo> mmm bacon
<cedian_linux> mariogrip: Can I sync it too?
<mariogrip> cedian_linux: ? what to you mean by sync
<cedian_linux> mariogrip: repo sync
<mariogrip> ah yeah
<mariogrip> but that will not fetch the vendor files
<cedian_linux> not?
<mariogrip> nope
<cedian_linux> I got them in another directory, I think,
<cedian_linux> they're copied
<mariogrip> cedian_linux: http://wiki.cyanogenmod.org/w/Doc:_porting_intro#Add_the_blobs_to_the_vendor.2F_directory
<cedian_linux> mariogrip: that's weird
<cedian_linux> mariogrip: I thought Muppets had them
<mariogrip> you can use this https://github.com/TheMuppets/proprietary_vendor_oppo/tree/cm-11.0
<cedian_linux> Yeah I know mariogrip, I used it
<bunty> anybody has any idea about x11 server issue on nexus 7 using ubuntu touch? please help.
<lotuspsychje> bunty: wich touch channel did you install?
<bunty> touch channel? i didn't understand?
<lotuspsychje> bunty: you installed ubuntu touch on your nexus7 right
<bunty> yes
<lotuspsychje> bunty: there are several channels you can install
<bunty> ohh yeah right
<lotuspsychje> bunty: devel, devel-proposed,etc
<bunty> let me tell u
<bunty> it's devel
<lotuspsychje> bunty: try installing devel-proposed, works very good on my nexus7
<bunty> ohk
<bunty> are you using gstreamer for videos?
<lotuspsychje> no
<bunty> because I am using this video player for running Real time streaming.
<bunty> do you know any video player? because I can only find VLC
<lotuspsychje> bunty: didnt test myself, you can ask in chat here
<bunty> that to not working on my device. I am opening it but it again closes automatically
<SturmFlut> Waiting for an OTA is always so nervewrecking
<ogra_> lol
<ogra_> come on :)
<svij> SturmFlut: hehe
<bunty> anybody using gstreamer on ubuntu touch??
<ogra_> impatient youngsters ...
 * ogra_ shakes his cane
<SturmFlut> ogra_: I think we are about the same age
<ogra_> bunty, everyone who uses media froma QML app :)
<ogra_> *from a
<ogra_> SturmFlut, geez, really ?
 * ogra_ did think of you as below 30 :) 
<ogra_> you surely have less wrinkles on IRC :)
<svij> lol
<SturmFlut> ogra_: Hm no, wait, you're actually ten years older
<ogra_> ha !
<SturmFlut> "Grandpa ogra_ is telling war stories again"
<ogra_> well ... back then ... you know ...
<bunty> Ogra_: I am facing problem while using gstreamer. it say X11 server problem
<ogra_> when we compiled linux 0.99 with a steam engine ...
<ogra_> bunty, you try to use gstreamer directly ?
<SturmFlut> Yeah, yeah, we know, back when rubber boots were still made out of wood
<bunty> directly?
<ogra_> instead of through media-hub ?
<ogra_> SturmFlut, they were so much more comfortable ... and they didnt sink if you lost them !
<SturmFlut> ogra_: I know, everything was better back then. Even the future.
<ogra_> yeah
<davmor2> Luxury When I were a lad you wore broken  glass on your feet and were grateful for it ;)  I love that sketch
<bunty> not really. I have downloaded package gstreamer 1.0 from terminal window and tryig to run it but no video pop up and even I also try to capture a animated image but its not creating that too
<ogra_> yeah, thats not how it works
<bunty> then?
<ogra_> what is your final goal of this ?
<SturmFlut> ogra_: The funny thing is that you are ten years older, but we both spent the same time using Linux.
<bunty> I have to run a RTSP stream on gstreamer
<taiebot> getting confused here with the channels list. What channel should i used to get mako #20 if i flash with ubuntu-device-flash touch --channel=ubuntu-touch/stable i get version #19
<bunty> I have it on my ubuntu 12.04 desktop
<ogra_> so you would write a QML wrapper that recieves the rtsp and hand it to the medis-hub service
<ogra_> *media-hub
<bunty> and the same i want on my ubuntu touch tablet
<davmor2> SturmFlut: yeah but that is because Linux isn't that old :)
<ogra_> SturmFlut, yeah !
<SturmFlut> taiebot: The stable channel should give you OTA-4 (#20) within the next 24 hours
<ogra_> i worked in non coomputer jobs until linux came around :)
<bunty> Ogra: I am not getting your point. can you please tell me more on it
<taiebot> Sturmflut i though forcing a channel update would give me #20
<ogra_> bunty, to have your app work on the phone you shoulld use QML ... in QML the system offers you to use the media-hub to play audio, video and/or stream stuff
<SturmFlut> davmor2: Both ogra_ and me started around 1995. That was 20 years ago! Old enough!
<bunty> it means gstreamer will not work right?
<ogra_> bunty, https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/development/
<ahayzen> Anyone else getting bug 1458897, i was getting it on rc-proposed #159 but now not on #160, it seems a bit random as it keeps getting 'fixed' and then returning, would be interested if anyone else has seen it?
<ubot5> bug 1458897 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu) "[mako] When starting/seeking music the volume notification appears" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1458897
<ogra_> bunty, Ot.Multimedia uses gstreamer ... but your app wont have direct access, it needs to go through media-hub (either by using C++ and link against it or voa QML)
<ogra_> *via
<davmor2> SturmFlut: Meh I use BBC micros back in the day https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BBC_Micro which means I used arm before it was cool :)
<ogra_> SturmFlut, my first computer was a TI57a though ... my second one a VC20
<ogra_> (and there was no C64 on the market back then)
<davmor2> SturmFlut: I have a boxed SuSE Linux 6.3 on my shelf that was my first dabbling with Linux :)
 * ogra_ has a 14 floppy SuSE version 
<davmor2> SturmFlut: and then Fedora Core before it got numbers
<ogra_> right before they started pressing CDs
<davmor2> ogra_: this has both
<ogra_> http://tajzsite.free.fr/ComputerMuseum/TI57a.jpg .... there is nothing like red glowing wires to draw numbers :)
<ogra_> pixels are lame :)
<SturmFlut> bunty: The phone does currently not work the same way the desktop does. The phone can run gstreamer, but you don't interact with it the way you do on the desktop.
<davmor2> ogra_: hahaha
<SturmFlut> bunty: I just used phablet-shell to log into my phone and tried "ubuntu-app-launch mediaplayer-app rtsp://184.72.239.149/vod/mp4:BigBuckBunny_115k.mov", it seems to work somehow. I can hear the audio, but there's no video.
<bunty> SturmFlut: ok got it. but then what if I want to run my shell scripts on it?
<SturmFlut> bunty: You can run your shell scripts using the "Terminal" app or phablet-shell, but there's an App Lifecycle which probably stops them in many cases.
 * ogra_ wonders if anyone filed a bug for user crontabs not being writable btw 
<bunty> actually in my case my shell scripts is running and also giving the proper output as i needed but when it comes to video streaming it saying x11 server error and generic error.
<ogra_> (it came up so often on the ML now ... but i bet there is no bug)
<mariogrip> the "generic" device on the image server is arm and just a "installable version" of the cdimage preinstalled-armhf right?
<ogra_> bunty, because there is no X111 on the phone
<SturmFlut> bunty: There is no X11 on the phone
<bunty> you mean tablet right? as i am having nexus 7 tablet
<SturmFlut> bunty: Let's say "device"
<SturmFlut> bunty: There's no X11 on the device, it uses Mir instead.
<bunty> yeah. so what are the possibilities to get it done?
<ogra_> "thing" ... since we live in the aera of internet of things :)
<ogra_> bunty, well, i gave you one above ... a few lines of QML should get you going
<bunty> I saw a weblink given by you. but I am not getting it actually
 * davmor2 now pictures the internet made of this http://addamsfamily.wikia.com/wiki/File:The-Thing-addams.jpg
<ogra_> (there are surely others)
<bunty> is it like a C++Qt?
<ogra_> QMl is more like HTML actually
<SturmFlut> bunty: What is your script trying to accomplish exactly? If it isn't confidential, can you post it on http://paste.ubuntu.com and post the link?
<dobey> davmor2: just think of all the free hands there will be, to help with typing code
<ogra_> dobey, like monkeys you mean ?
<davmor2> dobey: so you got no excuse right :P
<bunty> yes i can do it.
<dobey> ogra_: an infinite number of disembodied hands, typing on an infinite number of keyboards, will recreate Shakespeare?
<ogra_> and marx !
<SturmFlut> Every time I think of ogra_ it ends with Snappy Skynet
<ogra_> lol
<SturmFlut> Snappy Skynet satellites, built from Ubuntu Fridges
<bunty> SturmFlut: here is the line which i am trying to execute on terminal: gst-launch-1.0 rtspsrc connection-speed=100000 latency=0 buffer-mode=none location=rtsp://admin:12345@192.168.7.207 ! rtph264depay ! avdec_h264 ! videoconvert ! deinterlace mode=interlaced ! fpsdisplaysink sync=false -v
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Ubuntu-OTA-4-Update-Officially-Released-OS-Now-Based-on-Ubuntu-15-04-484370.shtml
<dobey> bunty: you'll need to use sdl or something as the sink, which can work under mir.
<dobey> better of course would be to perhaps sync to a stream that media-hub is playing from
<SturmFlut> bunty: Oh, that's a pretty elaborate one. I think dobey is right, you need something at the end that talks to Mir instead of X11
<ogra_> probabyl jhodapp can give you a hint ...
<ogra_> (though seems he just dropped off IRC)
<ogra_> but as the media guy he surely knows the runes
<bunty> dobey: what kind of sink under mir you are talking about?
<zyga> ogra_: I envy you
<zyga> ogra_: the stuff you work on has hordes of people interested in and active
<dobey> bunty: outputs in gstreamer are "sinks"
<ogra_> zyga, come over to the dark side :)
<dobey> bunty: you'll need to use one for your video, which supports rendering on mir
<ogra_> bunty, there is jhodapp_ ;)
<ogra_> he might be able to help you
<zyga> ogra_: I wish I had 0.1th of that
<dobey> zyga: meh. loads of interest == lots of people whining about things, too :)
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> and bugs
<davmor2> or just dobey  :D
<bunty> ogra: thanks man. i will ask him
<ogra_> davmor2, dont you say anything bad about dobey, dobey  is always helpful and pays in scotch
<zyga> ogra_: do you have cookies? ;)
<zyga> dobey: that's an indication of good and bad things
<zyga> dobey: bad is that stuff doesn't work
<zyga> dobey: good is that people care
<dobey> zyga: people whining doesn't necessarily mean stuff doesn't work
<davmor2> ogra_: I don't care you're not my dad :P
<ogra_> lol, not *that old :)
<dobey> davmor2: no scotch for you. you get miller lite
<SturmFlut> davmor2: never anger ogra_, he has satellite fridges. And he *will* use them.
<ogra_> i'm working on sharks with lasers though
<zyga> dobey: send everyone what whines to #checkbox, ;-)
<davmor2> dobey: I don't drink you're influence is nill to me ;)
<ogra_> sattelite fridges are so last month
<zyga> ogra_: I was just dreaming of a micro-sat that gets launched on a rocket
<zyga> ogra_: to get snappy into space
<ogra_> +1
<conyoo> *rkt
<zyga> ogra_: I would hate to have that "oops, I boot from eMMC bug" on orbit
<zyga> ogra_: maybe you can merge my patch ;->
<SturmFlut> I can't think of anything cooler than an Ubuntu Fridge
<jhodapp_> ogra_, what'd I do? ;)
<dobey> zyga: just flash an image to a satellite that's already in orbit
<ogra_> zyga, will care for it during the week
<dobey> zyga: maybe you can convince the lightsail people to use it ;)
<zyga> ogra_: thanks
<ogra_> jhodapp, bunty tries to run gstreamer directly with an rtsp stream from commandline and doesnt know what output sink to use for Mir
<SturmFlut> dpm: o/
<zyga> ogra_: if it needs some more testing or different desing do tell me
<zyga> ogra_: I just want it fixed for what we're building
<dpm> hey SturmFlut
<ogra_> zyga, i think we're fine with testing
<jhodapp> ogra_, thanks, talking with him now
<SturmFlut> ogra_, jhodapp: We could have just looked at http://sturmflut.github.io/ubuntu/bq/2015/05/31/hacking-the-bq-part-3-supported-media-plugins-and-codecs/ , there's "mirsink"
<ogra_> lol
 * zyga just had a quick design idea, long press on camera setting (hdr, for example) toggles the option)
<ogra_> but who reads documentation if he can chat on IRC :)
<jhodapp> ogra_, :)
<SturmFlut> ogra_: I don't reverse-document all your crazy ideas for nothing!
<ogra_> mine ?!?
<SturmFlut> We reverse-documentists take pride in our work
<zyga> hmm, I just reflashed krillin, is the stable channel still on the 14.09 image?
<zyga> how does phased upgrades interact with the image server?
<SturmFlut> zyga: system-image-cli takes a "--percentage" parameter
<SturmFlut> zyga: look at http://system-image.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/stable/bq-aquaris.en/krillin/index.json , at the very end it says "phased-percentage: 18"
<zyga> SturmFlut: how can I flash the new version without           waiting?
<beuno> SturmFlut, I assume your earlier ping was re: review?
 * ogra_ wonders if u-d-f supports --percentage ... i doubt it 
<ogra_> so you likely have to flash what you get and then use system-image-cli
<conyoo> unknown flag `percentage'
<ogra_> lol
 * ogra_ sees SturmFlut's last G+ post and notes that most of his apps are still on 14.04 
<dobey> would be nice to see how many people have upgraded to the new image once the rollout is done, and it's been a couple days
<dobey> see how many people with the e4.5 didn't upgrade
<SturmFlut> beuno: No, it was a question about flagging an inappropriate app in the store at first, but it quickly extended into a more general discussion about more things. Consider it solved for the moment, I'll write to the mailing list once I have throught everything through.
<zyga> ogra_: I tried s-i-c --percentage both 1 and 100 and still nothing?
<ogra_> zyga, i think you need to match the percentage in the index.json
<zyga> ah
<zyga> ok
<beuno> SturmFlut, ack. We have an API to flag them that the client doesn't use (yet)
<ogra_> (not sure though)
<SturmFlut> dobey: I thought the exact same thing just a couple of hours ago! We really need more statistics about the store, so we developers can target the platforms of our users better
<SturmFlut> beuno: Ooooh! I didn't know about that.
<beuno> SturmFlut, luckily, it hadn't been terribly important so far  :)
<zyga> ogra_: nope, doesn't work either
<ogra_> sad
<zyga> SturmFlut: do you know perhaps? --percentage, how to use it?
<ogra_> zyga, oh, did you stop the running backend first ?
<ogra_> running s-i-c twice in a row witout killing the dbus process is a bit tricky
<ogra_> (it times out after 10 or 15min)
<SturmFlut> beuno: Yep, today was the first time that I came across an app where I thought "this is not right, this should be checked"
<dobey> SturmFlut: are you talking about that telegram app?
<ogra_> yeah
<dobey> it looks ok to me
<SturmFlut> dobey: Jep, sorry for nagging about it
<dobey> well, i didn't go through the code, but the code for the web site looks to be gplv3 and it's on github, and it's a fork of the other webogram app
 * ogra_ wanders away t the Tv to watch the world cup ... 
<beuno> there's one that redirects all your data through their own service
<beuno> that was unpublished
<SturmFlut> dobey: There are three of those apps now, DTelegram, Webogram and Sommergram. They all load unsigned code from a third-party website, while we have a native Telegram app and while there is https://web.telegram.com . I have no idea what the guy behind Sommergram is planning, he just forked Webogram to change the color of the icons and so he can host the code himself.
<SturmFlut> In all three cases I would expect that it's just a webapp wrapper around the official web client, not that it pulls code from somewhere else.
<dobey> SturmFlut: well, webogram was made before telegram had the web or ubuntu clients
<ogra_> SturmFlut, oxide allows you to inject any kind of code in the browser ... so be happy they are doing it that obvious ...
<ogra_> the could just use a local greasemonkey script and you wouldnt notice
<SturmFlut> dobey: As far as I understand it, web.telegram.com is an officially hosted instance of Webogram
<SturmFlut> s/web.telegram.com/web.telegram.org/
<conyoo> i'm gonna start learning c, can you guys give me some pointers?
<conyoo> pointers, hehe (i'm so dumb)
<dobey> write code
<SturmFlut> I don't want to nag about it too much, I fully understand that some things cannot be prevented and the world will never be perfect. I just have the feeling that some security-related things could be improved. Let's end the discussion for today, I'll come up with some proposals and then we can look if any of it makes sense.
<SturmFlut> beuno: Are there any plans to show the requested AppArmor profiles before an app is about to be installed?
<beuno> SturmFlut, quite the opposite
<beuno> there's a write up somewhere as to why we don't want to replicate what android did
<beuno> and instead show users in context when an app tries to access something
<SturmFlut> beuno: But that doesn't apply to all AppArmor profiles, right? e.g. there is a permission dialogue if an app tries to geolocate the user, but there is none if it tries to connect to remote hosts.
<dobey> SturmFlut: but apps can't read arbitrary paths on the filesystem either
<SturmFlut> dobey: Sure, but you can do lots of stupid things without requiring access to user data. For example I could turn my QML game into a DDoS bot, and at this moment nobody would ever notice that a simple QML game attacks remote hosts while the user is playing.
<dobey> SturmFlut: also, i don't think allowing it to a choose a contact magically grants it permissions to read all your contacts. it only gets the contacts you pick via content-hub, as i understand
<dobey> SturmFlut: well, if it's qml/js, so i'm sure someone would figure it out by reading the source :)
<dobey> SturmFlut: but sure. but you can only do that while the user is actively using the app. and if the purpose of your game is to ddos stuff, it's probably going to be a very unresponsive and crappy game while you are performing those attacks, so nobody will want to play it, and thus nobody will be running it :)
<dobey> SturmFlut: then there's also the problem that people don't view network as private data, and expect everything does something on the internet, so asking that for every app is going to be daunting for the user.
<zyga> ogra_: no, thanks for the tip!
<SturmFlut> dobey: I think full network access is so powerful that the user should be informed if an app wants to use it. It doesn't have to request permission for every connection, a general "do you really want this app to access the network" dialogue the first time would IMO already be much better than what we have now.
<SturmFlut> dobey: Users are actually quite sensitive about app permissions, just look at the Android App Store. There are lots of people who write negative reviews because of too extensive permissions requested.
<dobey> SturmFlut: yes, but android's permissions are also very unclear, and often very broad. nobody complains about the apps having network access though.
<dobey> SturmFlut: you'd be better off comparing ubuntu to what ios does, i think
<jjohansen> SturmFlut: install permy it will show you the set of permissions the app has
<SturmFlut> dobey: Good point, I've never used iOS. Will have to do some research.
<SturmFlut> jjohansen: Good call. I think something like Permy should be integrated into the core system.
<jjohansen> SturmFlut: yeah, it really should
<SturmFlut> *note*
<cedian_linux> jjohansen I'll use Ubuntu 14.04 or what the latest LTS was mariogrip: I'll remove Ubuntu 15.04 and go back to the latest LTS due to build problems
<jdstrand> writing it down and bring it up for discussion is a good thing. I can say that the current behavior is that we want tasteful contextual prompting. contacts is a good example of contextual prompting-- the user picks a contact and then behind the scenes that is implied permissions
<jdstrand> an app that tries to access location service is an example of straight up security prompting-- it asks the first time, but then is remembered
<jdstrand> assuming networking could be made to work like loaction service, nearly every app would ask for the networking permission
<jdstrand> or rather
<jdstrand> nearly every app current does ask for the network permission and if we prompted on first access, all of those would ask on startup
<jdstrand> there are scores of scopes installed on the device now
<jdstrand> they all hit the network in some fashion
<jdstrand> so there is an interesting user experience issue to deal with on networking
<jdstrand> and prompting the first time (nearly) every new app is launched is not a good user experience or tasteful. people understand in this day and age nearly everything hits the network and prompting for it would desensitize people
<cedian_linux> BTW Google wants to allow users what to share with a  app ops kind of thing  while app ops never was planned to release, but CyanogenMod kept it
<jdstrand> so we don't prompt on that but do make sure apps can't steal data and send it off
<SturmFlut> jdstrand: I could imagine some kind of "Audit Mode" for us paranoid people. It would simply log some things, like basic information about established network connections, to the logfile. This way it doesn't annoy the "normal" user, it makes my life much easier, and the information could be much more detailed than a simple tcpdump/tshark because the runtime environment (e.g. Qt or the JavaScript engine) could "enrich" it.
<jdstrand> fyi, Ubuntu touch supports removing permissions from an app (eg, 'networking') if people want to do that
<jdstrand> it isn't exposed via a gui though, but it can be done. it is also expected most apps won't function correctly if you remove the permissions they ask for
<jdstrand> but again, it is there for people who want it
<jdstrand> SturmFlut: I would not at all be opposed to audit mode
<SturmFlut> \o/
<dobey> i could see a case for prompting for network access, when on a data plan that can be quite costly, for things that would be running in the background
<dobey> it would be weird though to have youtube asking me for network access
<cedian_linux> but most people allow everything in order for free stuff. I've read that there were people who made a free open wife access point a which was fake they got around 10-20 users, later they made a fake page which people were redirected to on which stood that everyone who wanted wifi access should've gave his first born child or any pet
<jdstrand> yeah, it is an interesting problem
<cedian_linux> a lot of people accepted it
<jdstrand> do note application lifecycle prevents this background thing, but that will have to be adjusted for converged anyway
<jdstrand> cedian_linux: yeah, the world can be a scary place with bad people :\
<jdstrand> that sounds dismissive, but it wasn't
<jdstrand> people put so much trust into the network they are on and the apps they have installed without even thinking twice about it
<jdstrand> let alone the isp they use or the country they are in :)
<SturmFlut> jdstrand: I'll see if I can write something up until the end of the week. I'll be on trains for a *very* long time, lots of time to think
<cedian_linux> some manufacturers of NAS added anonymous FTP. It was on avrotros opgelicht/avrotros scammed
<cedian_linux> yeah jdstrand
<cedian_linux> and with a simple Google search people had access to digital identification papers
<cedian_linux> or any search
<cedian_linux> in my country the Netherlands the government has a bad security department
<cedian_linux> I mean web security
<cedian_linux> cool SturmFlut
<SturmFlut> While we're at it: LastPass was hacked
<SturmFlut> Storing passwords in the cloud, what could go wrong
<cedian_linux> Keepass is also decrypted
<cedian_linux> Yeah what can go wrong with key data we store bad encrypted publically for everyone
<cedian_linux> My phone wanted to type keep ass instead of keepass
<K1773R> jdstrand: thinking twice about it? i would be happy if they think once about it...
<jdstrand> haha
<cedian_linux> K1773R is right
<brunch875> Damn I need a bluetooth headset
<brunch875> better yet, what I need is to answer calls on my desktop
<brunch875> oh please tell me you've got something on hands
<SturmFlut> With OTA-4 on krillin there's a single white pixel in the top left of the indicator bar. Does anybody else see this too?
<SturmFlut> What the...
<SturmFlut> popey, mzanetti: Ping
<mzanetti> you, what up?
<mzanetti> SturmFlut, ^ :)
<SturmFlut> mzanetti: On the first reboot after the OTA-4 update it looked like the whole framebuffer on krillin was shifted one pixel to the right.
<mzanetti> hmm... yeah... we have seen that before, but never found a way to reproduce and it doesn't seem to happen often
<SturmFlut> A-ha!
<mzanetti> must be in the lower layers somewhere, quite sure it's not unity
<SturmFlut> I would think so, I took screenshots and the problem is not visible on them
<mzanetti> yep
<SturmFlut> Let me see if I can trigger this...
<SturmFlut> Hm, no, at least my idea didn't trigger it once in five reboots
<SturmFlut> ogra_: Oh, apparently the phased update logic changed between OTA-3.5 and OTA-4?
<cedian_linux> Notification led works on the opo
<SturmFlut> rsalveti: Ping
<SturmFlut> sil2100: Ping
<sil2100> SturmFlut: pong
<nhaines> Hmm, it worked just fine in the vivid-proposed days, and it works fine on wily, but OTA-4 broke contenthub with my webapp.
<SturmFlut> sil2100: I was just looking at the phased update process out of curiosity, and I'm probably just an idiot, but the code shipped with OTA-4 is different from the one in OTA-3.5 and checking the github code for ubuntu-system-image the version in OTA-4 seems to have been replaced last year
<SturmFlut> sil2100: Was the system-image-common package somehow reverted back to an older version on OTA-4?
<sil2100> SturmFlut: hmmm, I just checked an I'm a bit worried now, it seems that indeed barry didn't backport the s-i version to the vivid overlay
<SturmFlut> sil2100: I just found out because the code for the calculation of the phased update percentage is broken in this version, otherwise I wouldn't have noticed
<sil2100> 14.09 had a custom system-image version, wily got the 3.0 s-i, but it seems none of those got prepared for the PPA
<SturmFlut> sil2100: And lots of other files in that package have timestamps from last year too
<sil2100> SturmFlut: thanks for noticing, it's indeed troublesome that barry didn't forward the changes there
<SturmFlut> sil2100: :/
 * sil2100 needs to go to sleep now
<SturmFlut> sil2100: Yeah, me too, same timezone
<sil2100> I'll bring it up with him tomorrow once he's up
<SturmFlut> sil2100: Good night
<sil2100> Good night!
<cedian_linux> Good night folks
<ignacio> Hi everyone :P
#ubuntu-touch 2015-06-16
<cedian_linux> Hi all
<cedian_linux> Cheesy  wheezhy
<bqphone> finally os updated to 15.04
<bqphone> is there a link to see what did update and what is new?
<nik90> bqphone: more or less OTA-4 changelog is https://insights.ubuntu.com/2015/05/29/phone-updates-may/
<bqphone> thx
<nik90> yw
<dholbach> good morning
<SturmFlut> mzanetti, sil2100, dholbach: Ping
<dholbach> hey SturmFlut
<sil2100> Hey
<SturmFlut> sil2100: Did you reach barry yet?
<sil2100> SturmFlut: sadly no... he's in the US timezone, so we'll have to wait for a few more hours
<sil2100> Yesterday he had a day off I think
<SturmFlut> sil2100: Argh, right. stupid timezones
<sil2100> The phasing period is about to finish in 2 hours, I just hope there was nothing really broken in the previous s-i
<sil2100> And, well, not much we can do for an already-released image, we'll just have to make sure we get all the fixes for the next one
<sil2100> But damn...
<SturmFlut> sil2100: I came across another bug that can be annoying, the whole display framebuffer seems to be shifted to the right by one pixel on krillin sometimes. It happened to me on three out of ten reboots. I already talked about it with mzanetti, seems there is no fix yet.
<SturmFlut> sil2100: The only problem I ever had with older system-image versions is that when I first got my krillin, it simply wouldn't automatically update from r16 to r20. I remember that there was a small amount of people who either had to wait for a long time until it finally came to its senses, or you had to run system-image-cli often enough. I don't remember system-image ever being broken in a way that would prevent updates at all. So if OTA-4
<SturmFlut> really shipped with an older version of it, it will either just work or there will be some people who have trouble updating to OTA-5.
<cedian_linux> Ping SturmFlut
<SturmFlut> cedian_linux: Pong
<cedian_linux> SturmFlut: pang
<cedian_linux> Can you implement any bash script in an app for UB touch?
<cedian_linux> I'm installing Ubuntu 14.04
<ogra_> sil2100, wow, if the vivid-changes ML doesnt lie then system-image was never uploaded to vivid
<cedian_linux> Data about changes never lie Ogra_
<cedian_linux> ogra_ ^^^^^^
<SturmFlut> cedian_linux: You can ship a bash script with your app, yes, and you can run it, but you are running under confinement and are restricted by the App Lifecycle.
<ogra_> so this is whats in the archive https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/system-image/2.5-0ubuntu1 ... now thats really old
<nik90> SturmFlut: I had the same issue with the old s-i that you mentioned when I first got my krillin...somehow it managed to update to OTA-3 at the very end.
<ogra_> at least the rtm uploads should have been parallel landings
<ogra_> hmm
<SturmFlut> ogra_: I hate it when I'm right. I have a tendency to immediately hit such problems when I start to dig a bit :/
<SturmFlut> ogra_: But if it's just an old version, and not a broken one, things will probably not be so bad
<ogra_> SturmFlut, yeah, that was a really bad one :/
<ogra_> well, its a pre-release version ...
<ogra_> the rtm version has a bunch of important fixes that never went into the archive
<ogra_> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/+source/system-image
<ogra_> one upstream bump and two ~rtm uploads
<ogra_> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/+source/system-image/2.5.1-0ubuntu1~rtm1
<ogra_> this is missing ...
<ogra_> and https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/+source/system-image/2.5.1-0ubuntu1~rtm2
<SturmFlut> ogra_: I can already say that the phased update logic is broken, the function that calculates the value the client uses to decide if it should do the update does not spit out a fixed value, but it changes on every call. That will probably result on updates not being evenly distributed over the phasing period, but that would most likely only mean a higher load on the servers.
<SturmFlut> That's how I realised that things are not right, I had seen the code shipped with OTA-3.5 and that one was correct
<ogra_> the second one is more worrying ... but only if this image gets factory flashed
<cedian_linux> On Ubuntu 14.04 mingw32 exists
<SturmFlut> ogra_: Oh, right
<mzanetti> SturmFlut, that pixel shifted to the right has been there in 14.10 already
<SturmFlut> ogra_: 2.5.1-0ubuntu1~rtm1 fixes the phased update logic I was talking about, I think we can live without that
<ogra_> SturmFlut, yes
<ogra_> but ~rtm2 does the reset after factory tests i guess
<SturmFlut> mzanetti: At least on my device it has never happened before, and I did a *lot* of reboots
<ogra_> SturmFlut, i get it once every other month :)
<mzanetti> same here ^
<mzanetti> SturmFlut, well, if you figure how to repro it, let us know
<SturmFlut> mzanetti: Will do
<SturmFlut> mzanetti: I had a feeling that it happens more often if I had booted into recovery before, but couldn't confirm that yet
<cedian_linux> I've found out you can install armhf debs
<mcphail> cedian_linux: unfortunately "can" and "should" are mutually exclusive :)
<cedian_linux> Yeah mcphail
<cedian_linux> I'm syncing repos
<mcphail> cedian_linux: building a system image?
<cedian_linux> Yeah trying to help mariogrip again macphail
<mcphail> neat
<cedian_linux> I installed Ubuntu 14.04 instead of 15.04 on my laptop
<cedian_linux> Because things don't work out on Ubuntu 15.04 I was still on the newer is better train, but it has proven false again
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Fresh Veggies Day! 😃
<cedian_linux> JamesTait where?
<JamesTait> cedian_linux, https://www.daysoftheyear.com/days/fresh-veggies-day/ Here!
<cedian_linux> JamesTait I meant in which country
<ogra_> mzanetti, so with rotated shell i often end up with only shadows of apps in the spread
<mzanetti> huh
<ogra_> cedian_linux, in internet country :)
<mzanetti> hadn't seen that yet
<ogra_> mzanetti, here is one http://i.imgur.com/0YDXG2e.jpg
<ogra_> (hard to see but it is between the dash and G+)
<mzanetti> odd... ogra_, any way to repro?
<ogra_> i just have a few webapps open and switch between them
<JamesTait> cedian_linux, what ogra_ said. ☺  I doubt it's officially recognised anywhere.
<ogra_> we need to adjust the screenshooter ... that shot was taken in landscape ;)
<davmor2> mzanetti: I see that now and again, I think the last time was a content-hub window that maybe hadn't had it's process fully stopped
<davmor2> ogra_: ^
<mzanetti> ohh
<mzanetti> davmor2, only since shellrotation? or had that before too?
<ogra_> right, it seems to happen with all webapp windows where the app got suspended for me ... if i tap the shadow the app comes up black and then reloads the page after a bit
<davmor2> mzanetti: had it before
<mzanetti> uhhh
<mzanetti> interesting
<mzanetti> I'll look into it, thanks guys!
 * mzanetti should use more webapps, but usually I get so annoyed by them that I rather write a native one
<ogra_> also it feels a bit weird that the spread is copmpletely unresponsive if you rotate the device while it is open
<ogra_> (not sure there is much we can do )
<mcphail> OTA4 seems very slick right now. Thanks everyone!
<cedian_linux> JamesTait sad it isn't recognized
<JamesTait> cedian_linux, true. But we can still recognise it here. ☺
<JamesTait> I still haven't received OTA-4. My current config looks like: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11723980/ And when I try to force the update I get: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11723998/
<JamesTait> I'm guessing my device is pointing at the wrong channel?
<ogra_> JamesTait, you just didnt win the lottery yet :)
<ogra_> the phasing takes 24h
<ogra_> only 12-14 are over yet i think
<JamesTait> ogra_, but even with --percentage 1? Is it correct that https://system-image.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/stable/ubuntu/mako/index.json still only shows version 19?
 * mcphail feels smug
<JamesTait> I totally lost track of the email threads about images and devices and renames.
<ogra_> JamesTait, ah, i dont think the community image got released
<ogra_> sil2100, ^^^ should that get a release too ?
<cedian_linux> Me feels smaug
<JamesTait> Or do I just need to switch channel?
<sil2100> hm, let me discuss that with QA
<sil2100> Since I only promoted the mako device in the bq-aquaris.en channel, didn't know if QA checked the ubuntu images
<cedian_linux> Fails to build apparmor can't find apparmor.h in the same directory :(
<cedian_linux> While it's in there <cedian_linux slaps himself in the face />
<cedian_linux> ogra_ is it just me that doesn't want to win the lottery
<sturmflut2> ogra_: Phasing was already at 90 percent at nine o'clock this morning
<sturmflut2> ogra_: According to the server it is finished now
<sil2100> Yeah, it should be done now
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> i thought it takes 24h
<mcphail> Can the update server tell how many devices are still running utopic?
<popey> probably, but I doubt we publish that data
<Sleep_Walker> hm, 15.04 and still upstart
<ogra_> if you know the total amount of devices you can indeed easily make a diff and check the amount of upgraded devices
<ogra_> Sleep_Walker, no systemd for phones until they switch to snappy
<Sleep_Walker> ack
<mcphail> Not a big issue just now (relatively small amount of users) but would be good to know in future so we know when to drop old frameworks
<popey> I would imagine most phones are either a) updated, b) switched off
<popey> so updating your framework to 15.04 should be fine :)
<sturmflut2> popey: It would be nice to get some relative numbers after a while, like what percentage of the phones that regularly contact the system-image server are on which image. Just so we developers get a feeling for how long we have to wait after an update until we can bump the framework of our apps and upload a new version to the store
<popey> but if you update your app, the user will not see it until they go to system settings -> update
<popey> and then they will see the system update anyway
<popey> So IMO right now, with all phones getting 15.04 updates, it's rather moot, surely?
<sturmflut2> popey: I know lots of people who will happily update an app, but are reluctant to upgrade the whole system.
<popey> maybe on other platformz
<popey> s/z/s/
<rickspencer3> congrats on what seems to be a success OTA all
<cedian_linux> I get the error no such file or directory when including apparmorfs.h from the same location security/apparmor/include
<cedian_linux> Any other files got the same issues
<nik90> rickspencer3: cant believe we just literally upgraded from utopic to vivid..a distro upgrade gone so smooth..would be awesome to see this confidence with ubuntu desktop upgrades as well..in the near future I suppose
<rickspencer3> nik90, sure, for those who prefer it, ti should be an option
<rickspencer3> the whole system-image concept really does seem to have paid off in a big way, at least in terms of robustness
<nik90> indeed
<cedian_linux> I'll try to make an extra directory with the same files
<mcphail> cedian_linux: are you using #include "file.h" or #include <file.h> ?
<cedian_linux> Mcphail #include "file.h"
<ogra_> rickspencer3, while that might be true, the overlay ppa concept hasnt paid off so well ... (sadly the system-image package was accidentially reverted to the utopic version in OTA-4)
<mcphail> cedian_linux: and you've definitely got the right file? You've called it apparmor.h at one point and apparmorfs.h at another, or were those separate errors?
<cedian_linux> Separated mcphail
<mcphail> did you solve the first one?
<cedian_linux> No
<cedian_linux> Apparmor.h fails to include apparmorfs.h
<mcphail> cedian_linux: I haven't tried building apparmor before. If I get a chance I'll have a look tonight
<cedian_linux> OK
<mcphail> what source are you using?
<cedian_linux> The official back port, I got the sources from mariogrio
<cedian_linux> Mariogrip
<cedian_linux> Found it it can't find label.h which is missing
<sil2100> ogra_, rickspencer3: well, yeah... I wouldn't say the old s-i issue is actually a problem with the overlay, since we would have the same thing in a derived distro
<sil2100> As we would derive the distro from vivid anyway, which had the old s-i
<sil2100> It's just that we actually need to remember about all those low-level packages next time as well, and it's easy to miss since it won't pop up in the standard tests
<ogra_> sil2100, well, i dont really understand it, iirc slangasek did a mass sync from rtm
<ogra_> i wonder how that slipped through
<sil2100> Well, no...
<sil2100> We didn't do any mass-sync from ubuntu-rtm
<sil2100> We did a mass sync from vivid-overlay to wily, ubuntu-rtm and vivid were too much different
<seb128> we did a wave of syncs from vivid-overlay to wily
<seb128> that's maybe what you remember?
<ogra_> oh, riht, sorry, i mis-remembered
<cedian_linux> Warning aa_may_chmod redefined enabled by default gives an error
<ahoneybun> Yay working shell rotation in rc-proposed mako
<criztovyl> Hello, am I right here if I'm searching for some kind of support? (my aquaris phone does not start after system update)
<rickspencer3> hi criztovyl
<rickspencer3> as good a place as any, I suppose
<criztovyl> hi rickspencer :)
<rickspencer3> popey, ever hear of a failed to reboot after the update?
 * rickspencer3 assumes this is after taking the OTA yesterday/today?
<rickspencer3> criztovyl, note that this OTA takes a long time with no feedback that it is doing anything
<rickspencer3> after it installs the update, it sometimes has to work for up to 30 minutes while the screen is blank
<criztovyl> I let it alone 2 hours and afterwards the screen was black.
<rickspencer3> that should have been more than sufficient
<criztovyl> And the phone doesn't respond to anything
<rickspencer3> criztovyl, is it fully charged again?
<popey> rickspencer3: nope
<popey> criztovyl: generally hold down power for 10s+ to reboot
<rickspencer3> criztovyl, if it were me, I would plug it into the wall for a few hours, then hold down the power button until it reboots
<criztovyl> now? yes.
<rickspencer3> criztovyl, and if you hold down the power button for > 10 seconds, nothing happens?
<criztovyl> Wait, I have not problem correctly, i will write it down now
<cedian_linux> Why gives it the warning aa_may_chmod redefined [enabled by default] error forbidden warning?
<sturmflut2> Social Media is going completely crazy over OTA-4 and the MX4
<sturmflut2> My phone doesn't stop vibrating because of all the notifications
<mcphail> sturmflut2: is the worldwide version of mx4 released?
<sturmflut2> mcphail: "Next week"
<criztovyl> In the morning I woke up and take a look on my phone to get the time. Then there was the "System Update Available" Notification and I've run the update, the phone shut down and the typically updating screen appeared an I fall asleep again. I woke up again two hours later and the screen was black. The I wait a half hour more. Afterwards I searched the Internet If anybody has an similar problem and found the 30 Min problem on the la
<mcphail> nice
<criztovyl> unchpad ubuntu phone mailing list. The I decided to write a support request to bq and they respond I should go to recovercy mode. Recovercy mode didn't help (i want to try to keep my data). Now the phone is in Fastboot mode an i want to try to reinstall the kernel. But before i want to ask somewhere if there is an other solution.
<sturmflut2> mcphail: It will be shipped to insiders today
<criztovyl> Hopefully the battery doesn't went empty during update :/
<rickspencer3> popey, can criztovyl use udf to reinstall without wiping data?
<mcphail> sturmflut2: lucky ladies and gents
<popey> yes
<criztovyl> udf?
<popey> criztovyl: http://askubuntu.com/questions/602035/how-do-i-use-ubuntu-device-flash-with-the-bq-aquaris-e4-5-and-aquaris-e5
<criztovyl> Uh, ubuntu-disk-flash... the i have to boot into my ubuntu...
<criztovyl> Can i also use Debian for something like ubuntu-disk-flash (e.g. fastboot)?
<criztovyl> I now can access my phone in recovercy with adb.
<popey> did you try holding down power for 10+ seconds to force reboot?
<criztovyl> Used the image from the link and did fastboot boot [the image]
<criztovyl> popey Yes, then it runs until the rotating ubuntu icon and switches off afterwards and this until i turn it off again
<criztovyl> I think the battery went empty during upgrade
<criztovyl> But as I said I now can access the phone in recovery mode via adb
 * mcphail thinks it would be good if the UI would issue a warning if you try to flash with <50% battery
<popey> can you plug it into power, reboot it and just leave it?
<criztovyl> popey Yes
<criztovyl> I will try :)
<criztovyl> Oh, the red LED is blinking on boot, I think this is the indicator the battery went empty during update/upgrade (wich on is it?)
<popey> john-mcaleely: do you know what red-flashing LED means on krillin? ^
<popey> criztovyl: i think you're right, it's probably dead battery.
<popey> or very nearly dead
<criztovyl> Yes, but now it power is plugged in so that shouldn't the problem :)
<john-mcaleely> popey, I'm unsure, but that is certainly a good guess
<criztovyl> Huh, I think its the tenth reboot now^^
<popey> is it in a reboot loop?
<criztovyl> I dont know, but i can remember now that after the last system update/upgrade it also did reboot often and then somewhen booted correctly
<ultimatetux> Where can I ask development related questions about Ubuntu Touch
<ultimatetux> ?
<mcphail> ultimatetux: for apps, #ubuntu-app-devel
<ogra_> ultimatetux, here
<ogra_> right, for apps what mcphail said
<ogra_> ubuntu
<ogra_> ubuntu
<ogra_> lol
<ogra_> (now you all know my password for the ubuntu user ... damned)
<criztovyl> ogra_ Happens.
<mcphail> aah - I use that one for root
<ogra_> you dont use "password" for root ?
<ogra_> i thought that was a general convention
<mcphail> I'm too clever for that
<ogra_> (if you dont use "1234"
<ogra_> )
<ultimatetux> I'm trying to reach Tassadar
<criztovyl> I don't use the root with password, i use only sudo -s ^^
<ogra_> ultimatetux, well, patience then ... he drops by here every now and then
<ultimatetux> The guy running the repos of Touch for Nexus 5
<ultimatetux> ogra_, aha so he hangs around here..
<ogra_> at times, yes
<cedian_linux> Why not sudo -I?
<cedian_linux> sudo -i
<ultimatetux> so if I intend to start some apps adjustments and core system changes, What's the best dev bed phone to work on?
<criztovyl> cedian_linux because i didn't know yet but it's very useful, isn't it? ^^
<popey> ultimatetux: bq e4.5 or e5 :)
<ultimatetux> popey, what about Nexusw 4?
<criztovyl> My phone is still rebooting... ^^
<popey> Nexus 4 is getting a bit old now
<popey> criztovyl: I don't know the solution for this other than re-flash it as per that web page
<popey> sorry
<criztovyl> Then i will try it, thx :)
<k1l> noooo, dont tell my n4 its getting old :(
<criztovyl> And adb access isn'n nothing :)
<popey> Yeah, it wont because you need to unlock the phone with PIN
<popey> someone on the ubuntu-phone list is also seeing boot loop
<popey> so you're not alone
<criztovyl> I will take a look.
<ultimatetux> popey, so it'll lag future support or is already not supported on current latest builds?
<popey> ultimatetux: It wont get as much attention as the retail devices
<popey> criztovyl: https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1465660
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1465660 in Canonical System Image "ota-4 appears to trigger bootloop in some handsets" [Undecided,New]
<ultimatetux> popey, I can't get hold on a bq device however I can get hold of a nexus 4, I already have a nexus 5 but don't wanna get into the hassle of the patches made to bring it to life
<ultimatetux> popey, if Nexus 4 can work as a development bed it will be good for me
<popey> it works
<Se7> hellou
<popey> a bunch of people here have one
<ogra_> criztovyl, if you see the rotating logo with a small bar underneath, that is actually the falshing process
<ogra_> *flashing
<criztovyl> ogra_ I see the standard icon :)
<ogra_> what is the "standard icon" ?
<Se7> I got the update yesterday :) but my circle still saying no data source available :(
<criztovyl> ogra_ The rotating Ubuntu icon without the bar :)
<ogra_> criztovyl, ah, on black bakground instead of violet ... ok, that is shown when it tires to start the UI
<cedian_linux> Yes cryztovyl
<ogra_> (after boot)
 * ogra_ wonders how you got into that state 
<criztovyl> ogray_ Okay, so the UI is failing?
<cedian_linux> Got errors
<ogra_> did you ever meake the image writable ... install debs or anything ?
<cedian_linux> Errors everywhere
<criztovyl> ogra_ I?
<ogra_> criztovyl, did you tinker in any way with the image via terminalm, adb or ssh ... for example make it writable or install deb packages ?
<ogra_> usually the upgrade doesnt fail ... which is why i'm interested how you got to a failing state with yours
<criztovyl> ogra_ I now what you mean but i didn't if you asked me ;)
<ogra_> ah :)
<criztovyl> And yes, I did, for calendar sync with my owncloud
<ogra_> aha
<criztovyl> the syncevolution package
<ogra_> well, that might/could cause issues ... not sure ...
<criztovyl> I think it was via apt but i also could be it was via dpkg -i ...
<ogra_> the OTA images are not designed for this
<ogra_> so it could indeed be caused by adding debs
<criztovyl> ogra_ I can access the aquaris in recovery mode via adb, i will see what i can do
<criztovyl> ogra_ So at least we found the source of the problem, cool :)
<ogra_> criztovyl, in recovery: mount /data ... then touch /data/.adb_onlock ... then reboot and adb should let you in even without a session running
<ogra_> that way you could check the processes running etc
<criztovyl> orgra_ in which state should i boot?
<ogra_> just a normal boot
<criztovyl> am I fast enough to get in before it reboots?
<ogra_> the .adb_onlock file tells adbd to not wait for a UI session to let you in
<ogra_> heh, thats a good question :)
<criztovyl> Let's give it a try
<criztovyl> Now it displays a battery, and the percentage :D
<criztovyl> Hm.
<criztovyl> 70%
<ogra_> 238138
<criztovyl> popey, john-mcaleely Red LED seems to be charging indicator
<ogra_> criztovyl, press and hold power ... then it will boot
<criztovyl> ogra_ Another password?
<criztovyl> ^^
<ogra_> heh, no, a 2fa token ... my yubikey is a bit close to another USB port i just plugged something in
<john-mcaleely> cool
<cedian_linux> Can't find an error origin
<faenil> mm getting "ssh_exchange_identification: read: Connection reset by peer" while trying to phablet-shell on an rc-proposed BQ
<faenil> any idea guys?
<faenil> has localhost been added to the denyhosts by any chance?
<criztovyl> I'm back, my computer decied to stuck.
<faenil> mmm it works now...nothing changed...interesting...
<faenil> r36 fwiw
<ogra_> faenil, i was about to say, nothing changed in quite a while in that area
<criztovyl> ogra_ I'm now in recovercy shell environment via adb
<cedian_linux> I'll try to compile I'll keep you informed
<ogra_> criztovyl, mount /data
<ogra_> criztovyl, touch /data/.adb_onlock
<criztovyl> orga_ It's alread mounted
<ogra_> good
<ogra_> so touch the file and on next reboot you should be able to get in via adb
<criztovyl> Yeah, and if i touch and reboot i got the battery and if i reboot i'm back in the loop.
<faenil> ogra_: I wonder what went wrong in the first tries :/
<cedian_linux> Can't find some files
<cedian_linux> Apparmor.o won't compile
<cedian_linux> .o.
<ultimatetux> Where can I find the sources for Ubuntu Touch?
<cedian_linux> ultimatetux you can find it on the porting page
<ultimatetux> Okay
<cedian_linux> It's Ubuntu touch + CM
<cedian_linux> Or AOSP
<ultimatetux> How Or ? :)
<ultimatetux> From my understanding its Ubuntu Touch + CM over AOSP !
<cedian_linux> OK
<jgdx> davmor2, hey Dave, I'm looking at bug 1463841 and wonder if this has something to do with the operator? Because I can't reproduce it.
<ubot5> bug 1463841 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Call waiting status not always the same" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1463841
<jgdx> davmor2, did you use giffgaff and is that an mvno?
<davmor2> jgdx: so it looks to me like a krillin issue, sim is on by default, if you set if off it stays off, if you turn it back on it is turned off.    Where as sim 2 is always off after a reset
<davmor2> jgdx: for me it was more first boot vs hard reset
<davmor2> jgdx: let me update the bug
<jgdx> davmor2, wait, if there are two sims why wasn't that in the original bug?
<davmor2> jgdx: it might happen on arale too I'll have a look in a minute for you
<jgdx> davmor2, thanks, I'll try that as well
<davmor2> jgdx: see if that makes sense
<cedian_linux> I'm hoping the apparmor still works
<jgdx> davmor2, thx
<ahoneybun> so if I have wifi on I can't send pic messages on mako
<ahoneybun> latest rc-proposed
<ultimatetux> Generically.. Where can I find the sources for the deb packages for a certain distro version? for example 14.04 ?!
<ultimatetux> I'm coming for RedHat world so we keep everything organized under SRPMS
<didrocks> ultimatetux: you can enable deb-src in /etc/apt/sources.list (we also have an UI for this)
<didrocks> then apt update, and apt source <source_package_name>
<didrocks> ultimatetux: https://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<didrocks> (simple google search ;))
<cedian_linux> didrocks you mean sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get source, most of the time
<didrocks> cedian_linux: apt update gives you nicer progress (apt v2!)
<didrocks> interesting, apt source isn't a thing though
<cedian_linux> OK didrocks
<sturmflut2> I'm sure I'm just blind, but where's the WiFi Tethering switch in OTA-4?
<ahoneybun> I don't see it in rc-proposed
<cedian_linux> sturmflut2 I've never seen it
<sturmflut2> cedian_linux: Wasn't OTA-4 supposed to have it
 * ahoneybun looks for changelog
<ahoneybun> http://people.canonical.com/~lzemczak/landing-team/ota/ota-4.changelog
<ahoneybun> I don't see it there
<sturmflut2> ahoneybun: Hmmmm, me neither, and I was pretty sure that I had read about this multiple times
<sturmflut2> Well, if it isn't there it isn't there
<ahoneybun> pushed back maybe?
<sturmflut2> ahoneybun: Probably
<davmor2> jgdx: so it is the same on arale it seems to behave-ish, on flash it is on, I turn it off reset and it is off, I turn it on, I reset and it's on which is Guess is a network setting it fetches correct?  So it maybe specific to krillins 2 sims
<sturmflut2> davmor2: Doesn't krillin have the "feature" that the SIM Slot is actually powered off and removed from the bus when it's turned off, something other phones don't do? Or something like that
<davmor2> jgdx: I think the big issue is full reset you expect the phone to be the same as it is after a fresh install.  Ie call waiting is turned on by default.
<jgdx> davmor2, you could repro on arale?
<jgdx> Not sure I understood what happened on arale.. But yes, it's a network setting AFAIK.
<davmor2> jgdx: it is not the same on arale even sorry.  It does different things on arale which I might assume are correct.
<jgdx> davmor2, okay, but that's good. Thanks for testing :)
<davmor2> jgdx: I think the issue is the understanding of what reset does.  To me it would mean everything is reset, so if the default is on, I turn it off, and I reset I expect that thing to be on again not off
<davmor2> jgdx: but krillin is definitely not behaving the same way
<jgdx> davmor2, okay. Ugh, I don't know if we should touch the sim on reset. Haven't given it much thought. Sounds wrong though..
<jgdx> imagine that we nuked all sim contacts on reset. That ain't right
<davmor2> jgdx: indeed that would be bad
<jgdx> davmor2, I think "Erase & Reset" is really a "Factory reset" [1], so we won't do anything wtr to SIM settings. [1] bug 1292932
<ubot5> bug 1292932 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Add "factory-reset" option" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1292932
<jgdx> davmor2, what channel and image rev?
<jgdx> davmor2, I just flashed with SIM1 call waiting ON before the flash. Call waiting was ON after the flash. Is it intermittent?
<davmor2> jgdx: no, when you fresh flash, call waiting is on, on sim1, turn it off reset, and it is off, turn it on and reset and it is off again  rc-proposed 32 off the top of my head give me 5 and I'll double check that for you then
<davmor2> jgdx: 26 I tested against
<jgdx> davmor2, thanks
<jgdx> davmor2, reproduced!
<davmor2> jgdx: \o/
<mj_> How can I join the official ubuntu phone mailing list please?
<popey> mj_: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-phone
<popey> scroll to the bottom
<mj_> ok cool thanks
<davmor2> jgdx: so are you happy that you can reproduce it now ?
<mj_> also, please feel free to join my fb community: https://www.facebook.com/groups/iuseubuntu
<jgdx> davmor2, yes :) But it's transient and difficult to reproduce. It seems that the reason it fails is that sometimes the call settings UI does nothing. Which is troubling.
<jgdx> so sometimes, when you change call waiting, you might end up changing nothing
<davmor2> jgdx: \o/ glad I could help ;)
<jgdx> davmor2, yeah, would not have seen that if you weren't around :) Thanks!
<cedian_linux> sturmflut2 I'm running the daily version and never saw it
<sturmflut2> cedian_linux: What? WiFi Thetering or the krillin graphics corruption bug?
<robin-hero> Hi all! Is it normal that I don't get the OTA-4 yet? (A few days ago I flashed the rc-proposed channel, but after few hours I flashed back the stable channel, so now I am using r22).
<sturmflut2> robin-hero: Hm, r23 should be available to everybody by now
<robin-hero> Hmm...
<sturmflut2> Interesting, if I just connect my krillin and run "ubuntu-device-flash touch" without additional parameters it starts downloading r22
<robin-hero> sil2100: Can you tell us what is the problem?
<sturmflut2> Ah
<ogra_> sturmflut2, it uses the community channel
<sturmflut2> ogra_: Yep
<ogra_> (which had no release)
<sturmflut2> robin-hero: ubuntu-device-flash touch --channel=ubuntu-touch/stable/bq-aquaris.en
<ogra_> i think in fact only the bq channel got the update
<ogra_> (meizu didnt either yet)
<sturmflut2> ogra_: seems so, yes
<robin-hero> sturmflut2: Okay, but am I get the next updates in the near future with this solution?
<robin-hero> or I need to flash with every OTA from now
<ogra_> robin-hero, is that a bq device ? and did you flash the bq-aquaris.en channel ?
<sturmflut2> robin-hero: Oh sorry, I just assumed that you have a bq device, didn't think
<robin-hero> yes, this is the command from my history:   ubuntu-device-flash touch --channel=ubuntu-touch/stable/bq-aquaris.en
<ogra_> hmm, then you should get the update like everyone else did already
<robin-hero> intresting...
<robin-hero> system-image-cli --info:
<robin-hero> channel: stable
<robin-hero> alias: ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09
<robin-hero> is this right?
<sturmflut2> robin-hero: no, it should be "channel: ubuntu-touch/stable/bq-aquaris.en" I think
<davmor2> sturmflut2: no that is right
<ogra_> davmor2, with that alias ?
<davmor2> ogra_: yes it isn't updated
<davmor2> ogra_: it is on image 22 which is 14.09
<ogra_> oh, right
<robin-hero> can I somehow check is my / readonly?
<ogra_> sudo touch /foo
<ogra_> why wouldnt it be readonly ... did you tinker with it ?
<robin-hero> thanks, it is a read-only filesystem
<robin-hero> so this is not a problem
<robin-hero> Can I install other updates (like application updates) If something wrong?
<robin-hero> Because I updated Reminders app yesterday
<ogra_> sure ...
<robin-hero> so I think the update process works
<robin-hero> right?
<ogra_> did you try rebooting the device ?
<ogra_> no, the app update process is different from the image update
<ogra_> (snappy will fix that :) )
<robin-hero> yes, 3 times
<ogra_> and you are on wlan ?
<ogra_> (and automatic download on wlan is switched on ?)
<robin-hero> yes
<robin-hero> and yes
<davmor2> robin-hero: if you type in system-image-cli -n what does it say?
<robin-hero> davmor2: Nothing
<ogra_> whats -n ?
 * ogra_ thinks davmor2 makes that up :P
<davmor2> robin-hero: throw a sudo in front of that
<robin-hero> Nothing with sudo too
<davmor2> ogra_:  -n, --dry-run         Calculate and print the upgrade path, but do not download or apply it
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> yeah, sudo wont help
<davmor2> ogra_: :P
<ogra_> it uses a dbus backend
<davmor2> ogra_: it helped me
<ogra_> (which runs as root anyway... running the frontend as root shouldnt make a difference)
<davmor2> ogra_: mine gave nothing without sudo and said no update available with :)
<ogra_> davmor2, are you sure you werent just hit by the long timeout of the backend ?
<ogra_> you cant call s-i twice in a row
<davmor2> ogra_: could of been
<ogra_> the backend takes 5-20min to time out before you can talk to it again
<ogra_> (which is why i asked about reboot ... that makes sure the backend was killed)
<robin-hero> I have just rebooted my phone and have tried with sudo, but it didn't show anything
<davmor2> robin-hero: hmmm it should show Already up-to-date if there is no new image so not sure what is going on there :(
<robin-hero> Interesting, I have just rebooted again, and the --list-channels option gives me an empty answer too
<robin-hero> I think it is not normal...
<robin-hero> If I reflashed again with revision r22 am I got the r23 update?
<robin-hero> (I don't want to refesh to r23)
<ogra_> --list-channels is broken since a while on the device ... it only works in u-d-f currently
<robin-hero> unknown flag `revision'
<robin-hero> but it is in the --help text
<robin-hero> okay, it works if I put the revision flag before the"touch" word.
<robin-hero> davmor2, ogra_ : Yay! :D Flashed the r22 and now I'm downloading r23 :)
<davmor2> \o/
<kenvandine> jgdx, i kicked a build of silo 3 now that silo 6 has landed
<ogra_> robin-hero, yay, awesome
<robin-hero> Which series (Utopic, Vivid, etc) translations are used for OTA-4?
<robin-hero> For example I see a completly different string in Location Indicator, but I don't find it here: https://translations.launchpad.net/indicator-location
<dobey> robin-hero: what about at https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-location ?
<dobey> btw the translation focus on the upstream branch was set wrong. i've changed it to 15.10 now
<robin-hero> dobey: Thanks, but I see here a completly different HERE condition string than in the phone (r23)
<dobey> robin-hero: ok, the phone image is not directly built from ubuntu vivid, but vivid + an overlay ppa. i'm not 100% sure how the language packs work for that case
<mariogrip> ogra_: I need your expertise! :)
<mariogrip> What is the main different on system.img after installation with rootstock-installer vs system-image?
<ogra_> uh, i cant tell, rootstock is unmaintained since over a year ...
<mariogrip> because i tried to install using both and only the rootstock installer works (with same images and recovery)
<ogra_> (i'll likely have to pick it up again for snappy, rsalveti is nagging me all the time about it :) )
<mariogrip> :)
<rsalveti> :P
 * rsalveti hides
<ogra_> its like dog poo on my shoe ... started as a minimal hack 4 years ago and i still cant get rid of it :D
<rsalveti> lol
<rsalveti> that was my first job, that you gave me, when I started, almost 5 years ago
<ogra_> haha, i was even wrong with the 4 years
<rsalveti> yeah :-)
<mariogrip> but the point is that your installer works, but not phablet-flash.... i checked both images after installation and they seems to be the same... i also tried to redo some links to /android
<ogra_> oh, phablet flash is more dead than rootstock ...
<ogra_> it got replaced by ubuntu-device-flash
<mariogrip> what's the new cool stuff?
<mariogrip> ah, the then the wiki is not up to date
<lotuspsychje> new devel-proposed update puts my nexus7 in landscape mode only, is this normal?
<nik90> lotuspsychje: yes afaik
<lotuspsychje> nik90: ok tnx!
<lotuspsychje> surely feels nice and smooth
<mariogrip> ogra_: I have been using the right tool (ubuntu-device-flash) i just mixed them up.....
<ogra_> mariogrip, hmm
<ogra_> mariogrip, i think u-d-f doesnt have a --rootfs option yet ... so you would only be able to define a device or custom tarball
<mariogrip> ogra_: I have my own system-server so device tarball is made there
<dkessel> hmmm does phablet-network work for anyone with the vivid-proposed images?
<ogra_> ah
<mariogrip> and it mirrors ubuntu rootfs from ubuntu rc branch
<ogra_> i think you need to tinker with the gpg setup then
<ogra_> but i have not much clue about the s-i server internals in that area ... Tassadar might be able to give you a hint
<mariogrip> I think i have the same setup as his (with pulling ubuntu rootfs from the offical system-image) and just pack a device tarball, and it seems the gpg is around the same size
<mariogrip> does the device not boot if the gpg is not valid?
<ogra_> no, it would not install ...
<Tassadar> mariogrip: http://hastebin.com/ijemigadaj.diff
<mariogrip> it wont install okey, but after instal
<ogra_> (though i guess it wouldnt boot if your device tarball didnt install indeed)
<Tassadar> keyrings are in different folder since 3.0, and the keyring tarball was missing them,
<Tassadar> guess that's what you're getting at
<mariogrip> Tassadar: Thanks, i will give that a try
<Tassadar> the keyring tarball must of course be regenerated, not sure if just this triggers it
<mhall119> bfiller: ping
<mariogrip> but, if the device is missing the keyrings (after install, like i skipped check) will it not boot at all then, bootloop?
<bfiller> mhall119: pong
<mhall119> bfiller: since pmgowan is off this week I'm letting you know, I've switched the "current" API docs to point to 15.04 framework
<ogra_> mpt, so regarding your last bug commennt on the WIFI AP list bug, do you really want to have to choose between 20-50 "Canonical" entries in the pulldown menu at the next sprint (and manually reconnect to a new one if you went out of range of the old one) ?
<bfiller> mhall119: thanks, makes sense
<mhall119> not both "current" and "development" point to the same framework, we need to create and start using a new framework for post-15.04 API changes/additions
<ultimatetux> What's the password for the phablet user for Ubuntu Touch?
<popey> whatever you set it to
<mariogrip> the password/lock/pincode you set
<ultimatetux> I see
<ultimatetux> popey, mariogrip, Thanks!
<ultimatetux> Tassadar, hello
<ultimatetux> Tassadar, I've emailed you earlier! :)
<mpt> ogra_, no, and I would be extremely surprised if those APs differed in authentication in the way that your two do.
<ogra_> mpt, mine dont differ
<ultimatetux> After building following steps here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Building
<ultimatetux> at `Flashing the image`
<mpt> ogra_, you said “one supporting WPA2 only, the other supporting WPA … and WPA2”. If you wouldn’t call that a difference in authentication, what would you call it?
<ogra_> mpt, and no OS has the issue of showintg two entries ... not ubuntu desktop, nor android nor my GFs win8 (if i convince her to reboot from ubuntu)
<ultimatetux> What is the `rootstock-touch-install` step needed?
<ogra_> mpt, additional auth :) ... point is that no other system i know shows them as separate entires ... (not even nm-applet) only indicator-network does
<mpt> ogra_, according to Antti, Android does. Maybe Antti is mistaken; maybe Android really does and it’s a bad idea; or maybe it’s a good idea. I’m sorry if my imprecise “we want to” made you take this personally.
<mpt> I used that phrase as shorthand for “to fix that bug we would need to”.
<ogra_> mpt, well, the newes android i have here is 4.2 and it definitely doesnt show two APs to me ... perhaps he has something newer (i havent booted any android phones in a while though)
<ogra_> mpt, “to fix that bug we would need to” ... "make the UI behave like any other UI behaves with this network"
<ogra_> ;)
<mpt> ogra_, I’m not aware of any OS that tries to prevent the evil-twin attack. So if we do, of course we’re going to be doing something different from other UIs.
<lotuspsychje> lol
<ogra_> even from our own established UI ?
<lotuspsychje> http://www.forbes.com/sites/thomasbrewster/2015/06/16/samsung-galaxy-s6-vulnerable-to-cunning-keyboard-cracking-attack/
<ogra_> mpt, that seems wrong to me
<mpt> ogra_, maybe it’s practically solvable, or maybe it isn’t because of the problem you raise. I don’t know.
<ultimatetux> After building following steps here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Building
<ultimatetux> at `Flashing the image`
<ogra_> mpt, my problem is that my phone forces me to switch APs when i go up the stairs or completely loses connection if i dont) ... while my laptop doesnt
<ultimatetux> Why is the `rootstock-touch-install` step needed?
<ogra_> mpt, notr any other device i have in use in my house ...
<mpt> ogra_, if “our own established UI” was unchangeable we’d still be looking at this: https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Ubuntu-desktop-2-410-20080706.png
<ogra_> ultimatetux, how else would you install the tarballs in the right places (indee you could do it by hand9
<ogra_> mpt, well, i would like to prevent us from enforced unpleasant behavior
<ogra_> mpt, i still have a laptop with that UI !
<ogra_> it wasnt that bad :)
 * ogra_ still has his first warty laptop with the original install ... never moved to a new release :) 
<ultimatetux> ogra_, I haven't got any tarballs from building from source!
<ogra_> ultimatetux, or img files or whatever
<ogra_> <you can indeed do everything by hand that rootstock-install does
<ogra_> ultimatetux, just make sure the files end up in the right places in the rootfs or partitions they need to be in
<ultimatetux> ogra_, I thought its all about `fastboot flash`ing boot.img, recovery.img, system.img
<ultimatetux> The documentation is seriously troubling
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> this is not android
<ogra_> the documentation is outdated, has been updated by non tech people and the people that used it yet in real life use cases havent made the needed corrections
<ultimatetux> ogra_, I did fastboot flash boot boot.img; fastboot flash recovery recovery.img
<ultimatetux> ogra_, Now I am all halted
<ultimatetux> ogra_, have zero idea what to do next
<ogra_> use rootstock-install to get the system.image in place and try to boot ?
<ultimatetux> ogra_, if I attempt to `fastboot boot` the recovery.img file the device halts and nothing happens
<ultimatetux> ogra_, Can you point me to an example of doing that?
<ogra_> that has nothing to do with rootfs or system-img
<ogra_> if recovery doesnt boot your recovery is broken i guess
<ogra_> recovery is a self contained thing ... (well, it needs boot.img for the kernel, but doesnt need rootfs or system.img at all)
<ultimatetux> ogra_, Okay.. How to use rootstock-touch-install to install the system.img I built from sources
<ogra_> so either your boot.img or your recovery.img is broken
<ogra_> doesnt the doc say that ?
<ultimatetux> ogra_, I don't want to go grab the tar.gz of the builds available
<ultimatetux> ogra_, No.. Please check it and you'll see :(
<ultimatetux> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Building
<ogra_> whats that ?
<ogra_> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/porting-new-device/
<ultimatetux> ogra_, It says ./rootstock-touch-install utopic-preinstalled-touch-armhf.tar.gz out/target/product/mako/system.img
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> whats wrong with that ? (apart from the "utopic" which you wont find anymore anywhhere)
<ultimatetux> ogra_, If I'm to install what I've built, I don't expect to go grab  utopic-preinstalled-touch-armhf.tar.gz or whatever
<ogra_> but thats the ubuntu install
<ogra_> what you build is only a 100M android HAL for the drivers
<ultimatetux> ogra_, ohhhhhhhhhhhhh
<ogra_> (i.e. the three img files)
<ultimatetux> ogra_, that's the distro????
<ultimatetux> ogra_, damn man
<ogra_> yes, the tarball is your ubuntu ... the  system.img is the content of the lxc container we start after boot ... and well ... recovery.img annd boot.img are self explaining by their name i guss :)
<ultimatetux> ogra_, so where's my kernel? In the tar.gz then?
<ogra_> no, in boot.img
<ogra_> boot.imog contains the ubuntu kernel and the ubuntu initrd
<ogra_> recovery.img is a cyanogenmod based recovery but with a lot of ubuntu changes to support the OTA mechanism
<ultimatetux> I thought you said ubuntu boots then starts an lxc of android!?
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> ubuntu boots ... imagine a headless server ... then it starts an lxc container that provides access to the binary graphics drivers ... once the container is up your headless server moves on with the boot and starts the UI
<ultimatetux> so if I wanna alter one of the preinstalled apps.. lets say the Calculator.. where should I be doing that?
<ogra_> you would go to #ubuntu-app-devel and ask for the branch ... and build a click package from it ... then sideload that
<ultimatetux> ogra_, so you mean the apps are included as binary dists ?
<ogra_> err, yes, they are not recommpiled from source every time you boot the phone :)
<popey> hmm, anyone notice screenshots broken on ota4
<ogra_> they live in an overlay tarball ... not sure how you would rebuild that, i have ever only used it, never built it
<ultimatetux> ogra_, No, I meant aren't they built when doing make inside the aosp phablet edition?
<ogra_> popey, weird my arale does them fine (in the wrong orientation though)
<ogra_> ultimatetux, no
<ultimatetux> ogra_, lunch aosp_mako-userdebug; make -j4
<ogra_> ultimatetux, the ASOP thing is *only* binary drivers and the bits needed to make them run
<mcphail> popey: working here, i think
<ogra_> ultimatetux, everything else is a deb package of which the rootfs tarball is built ... or a click package for the apps
<ultimatetux> ogra_, aha.. so if I wanna adjust the kernel.. where should I be looking?
<popey> not working at all here
 * popey reboots
<ogra_> ultimatetux, depends on the device ...
<ogra_> ultimatetux, for the nexus line there are deb packages
<ultimatetux> ogra_, hammerhead
<ogra_> for bq and meizu the kernel tree is actually inside the AOSP tree
<ultimatetux> nexus 5
<popey> i cant reboot either!
<popey> long press power doesn't work
<lotuspsychje> popey: on wich device
<popey> krillin
<ogra_> ultimatetux, i think there is a linux-image-hammerhead package ... (and i guess somewhere there is a git tree on kkernel.ubuntu.com for this)
 * ogra_ has never touched nexus5 
<ogra_> (i doo have one but that still has android installed and hasnt been booted in about a year)
<ultimatetux> ogra_, I did `phablet-dev-bootstrap --repo-branch phablet-4.4.2_r1 --sources aosp android/output/` then build/envsetup.sh; lunch aosp_hammerhead-userdebug; make -j4
<ogra_> i think that pulls the deb from launchpad during the build
<ogra_> (not sure though, you should be able to tell by the logs you produced during build)
<ultimatetux> ogra_, yeah I'll go through that
<ultimatetux> ogra_, so how can I tell where apps are? like where's the Phone app binaries/sources for example!
<ogra_> the phone app is a deb ...
<ogra_> bfiller might be able to point you to the source
<lotuspsychje> popey: just tested on flo r226 and devel-proposed here and screens working
<ogra_> (there are three or four apps that are debs ... the rest is click packages ... phone and  contacts are still deb i think)
<ultimatetux> ogra_, till we know where's the source, it gets installed through wily-preinstalled-touch-armhf.tar.gz ?
<ogra_> lotuspsychje, deve-proposed is wily ...
<bfiller> ultimatetux: source is in lp:dialer-app
<ogra_> ultimatetux, yes
<ogra_> and there you got your answer :)
<bfiller> ultimatetux: on the phone it's in /usr/share/dialer-app
<lotuspsychje> ogra_: yep
<ultimatetux> bfiller, thanks :)
<bfiller> ultimatetux: np
<ultimatetux> bfiller, so if I wanna do some code alterations, I'll have to rebuild the dialer-app, generate a new deb file, then reinstall the whole  wily-preinstalled-touch-armhf.tar.gz ?
<bfiller> ultimatetux: depends what you want to change
<ultimatetux> bfiller, or there's a way to just install the new deb?
<bfiller> ultimatetux: if you just need to modify qml you can make the mods right in place on the device and restart the dialer
<ultimatetux> bfiller, I thought the rootfs is mounted as ro?
<bfiller> ultimatetux: if you need to modify c/c++ code, then yes you'll need to rebuild the deb (or binary) and then install it
<bfiller> ultimatetux: it is ro by default but you can change that
<ultimatetux> bfiller, of course
<ultimatetux> bfiller, that would be through the wily-preinstalled-touch-armhf.tar.gz right?
<bfiller> ultimatetux: to make the root fs rw you could run "sudo touch /userdata/.writable_image" on the device and reboot or run "phablet-config writable-image" on your desktop connected via adb
<ultimatetux> bfiller, didn't know that
<ogra_> or to make that not as intrusive: sudo mount -o remount,rw / ... make your changes ... sudo mount -o remount,ro /
<ultimatetux> ogra_, last time that didn't work but will give it a shot as well
<ultimatetux> bfiller, one of the tasks I have is replacing a call's audio traffic with a wav/ogg file.. is that possible?
<ultimatetux> bfiller, I mean once a call got established
<bfiller> ultimatetux: not sure about that, awe or rsalveti might be able to answer that
<ogra_> that sounnds more like a telephony-service task than a dialer-app one
<ultimatetux> ogra_, I thought the dialer-app the once responsible over the call establishment! or it just invokes the service?
<ogra_> i think it is just UI that talks to the telephony-service backend (i might be wrong though, that is how i imagine it :) )
<awe> ultimatetux, when you say replace a call's audio traffic, do you mean in real-time?
<awe> and bi-directional?
<ultimatetux> awe,  yes
<ultimatetux> awe, exactly
<awe> hmmm... unfortunately that'll probably require surgery on the device tarball side of things, as I believe we just use the HAL to switch audio profiles
<ogra_> oh, that will be quite an advanced task then :)
<ogra_> (guessing you want to control that from the ubuntu side)
<awe> ogra_, indeed
<ultimatetux> awe, all over HAL ?
<awe> ultimatetux, I believe the HAL is just used to switch audio profiles when a call begins/ends
<awe> pretty sure this is handled in the telephony-service
<awe> again, RIL doesn't expose any audio at all, it's purely a control mechanism
<ultimatetux> awe, RIL ?
<awe> Radio Interface Layer
<awe> the protocol we use to talk to rild
<awe> which runs in the lxc container
<awe> and is provided by the OEM/ODM
<ogra_> ... and controls the modem
<awe> ultimatetux, unfortunately I have to leave now for a bit; bbl
<ultimatetux> awe, alright
<ultimatetux> awe, catch you when you're back
<ultimatetux> ogra_, its a bit fishy ha!
<ogra_> well, it spans exactly across the most complex bits of the system
<ogra_> (the stuff you want to do)
<ogra_> interfacing with the container ... controlling bits of the HAL from the ubuntu side, extracting data from inside the container ...
<ogra_> (or injecting data ... )
 * ogra_ doubts there are many harder tasks you could do on our setup :) 
<john-mcaleely> slangasek, can I draw your attention to: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-image/+bug/1465828
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1465828 in Ubuntu system image "ota-4 image contains unexpected version of system-image-cli" [Undecided,New]
<john-mcaleely> comment and triage appreciated.
<ultimatetux> ogra_, I need to feel comfortable with the system at first to be able to do that
<ultimatetux> ogra_, probably I would give the same task a shot over aosp
<ogra_> ultimatetux, well, *I* wouldnt feel comfortable with the task you plan :) and i know a lot about both sides of the system (a lot less about the android side though)
<cedian_linux> mariogrip still fails to build on 14.04
<cedian_linux> And sturmflut2 I might be late but I meant tethering
<slangasek> john-mcaleely: I understood from sil2100 that this issue was already triaged and in progress
<john-mcaleely> slangasek, ah, well, confusion of the day. I'm not, and I'm maintaining the internal incident report :-)
<john-mcaleely> bug # please, and I'll dupe
<slangasek> ok
<slangasek> I don't know if there was another bug number
<slangasek> I just know sil2100 was already discussing it with barry
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: hey, yes ;) It was already identified, no bug for that but the right s-i is in a silo already
<john-mcaleely> that sounds like a bug :-)
<sil2100> barry and I are aware and are working on that ;0
<john-mcaleely> now you have a bug to keep you company :-)
<slangasek> sil2100: did you get a chance yet to look if there are any other packages missing from vivid that had landed in rtm?
<slangasek> (ubuntu-rtm/14.09, I mean)
 * barry was quite surprised
<sil2100> Not completely yet, was side-tracked for a while
<sil2100> Will get back to that shortly
<barry> slangasek: we did discuss earlier whether to sru si 2.5.1 into vivid, and decided it wasn't worth it
<slangasek> barry: we discussed an SRU into vivid of 3.0
<slangasek> barry: the fact that a newer version of s-i was in ubuntu-rtm/14.09 than in vivid was never on my radar...
<barry> slangasek: that too.  much bigger diff of course.  i'm trying to get 3.0.1 landed in wily now, which will allow mvo to unfork for snappy. then we can decide whether 3.0.1 goes into vivid
<ultimatetux> ogra_, I hear you
<barry> slangasek: what's the current recommendation about dep8 tests hitting the intarwebs (specifically system-image.ubuntu.com)?
<ultimatetux> ogra_, if it was for me I wouldn't have done it, however I must admit its teasing me
<slangasek> barry: for the avoidance of doubt, it's a hard and fast rule that any fixes landing in a stable branch (whether that's an SRU, or ubuntu-rtm/14.09, or vivid stable-phone-overlay) must also land in trunk
<slangasek> barry: system-image.ubuntu.com is technically not intarwebs, it's on the Canonical network.  So by /policy/ it should be allowed to access this, but that policy may not be implemented on the firewalls today
<barry> slangasek: right, so re: vivid, 3.0.1 in wily first
<slangasek> barry: OTOH, my understanding is that in practice the test runners regressed from Prodstack to pitti's one-off machines as part of the PS4 meltdown, so you should actually be ok running anything in autopkgtests right now that worked previously
<barry> slangasek: i don't really care if it's sru'd in vivid or not.  whatever phnappy wants is fine by me
<slangasek> barry: *first* is fixing the critical regression in phased-update support on the shipping phones; 3.0.1 in wily is second ;)
<barry> slangasek: i was considering re-enabling the smoketests for si 3.0.1.  they were disabled for 3.0 re: the previous discussion, so it sounds like it *might* work to enable them, but only by accident
<barry> slangasek: sil2100 is getting 2.5.1 into the overlay, so that should solve that problem
<slangasek> barry: well, I think the previous discussion led you astray and I meant to revisit that with you.  The policy should be that hitting Canonical services as part of the autopkgtests, in cases where we need the production data, should be permitted
<barry> slangasek: ok.  i would definitely *like* them to be re-enabled (i'd also like to see if i can get the reboot tests working now)
<ogra_> slangasek, and the fact that rtm was newer shouldnt have to be on your radar...  since we had a dual landing policy for rtm back then ... it just didnt happen as it was supposed to
<slangasek> barry: the firewall policy may need to catch up, but I think you should re-enable them
<barry> slangasek: ack
<taiebot> nik90: Can i debug the alarm i got awaken twice at 5h45 in the last two days while my alarm is set at 6h45. Tried to delete the alarm and re-set it yesterday. but today alarm triggered at 5h45. I had to change the system time and date recently. BTW i am on willy
<dobey> taiebot: are you in the uk?
<taiebot> Yep
<dobey> taiebot: sounds like it's going off at UTC instead of BST?
<dobey> charles: ^^ any ideas?
<taiebot> dobey: i did test date on terminal and it says BST
<dobey> taiebot: right. that's the system time
<dobey> taiebot: but seems like the alarm is set for 6:45 UTC for some reason
<nik90> taiebot: what time does indicator-datetime show?
<charles> taiebot, could you pastebin your tasks.ics containing the alarm?
<nik90> taiebot: second pls attach the the tasks.ics file which can be found in the clock app local directory at .local/share/com.ubuntu.clock/**
<taiebot> nik90 correct time. However it does not have the little icon of the alarm clock
<charles> taiebot, ~/.local/share/evolution/tasks/some-long-unique-dirname/tasks.ics
<nik90> oops sry..correct location is ^^
<taiebot> just to remind everyone i am on willy..
<charles> taiebot, also $ dpkg -s indicator-datetime to get the version of the datetime indicator
<nik90> charles: whatever goes into willy parallely lands in vivid+overlay PPA?
<charles> nik90, I don't think that's correct
<charles> nik90, but you'd be better off asking someone closer to the overlay management in #ubuntu-ci-eng
<nik90> charles: ah ok...I figured you need to keep both distros in sync otherwise one might miss patches when we later switch to it. Otherwise debugging issues in wily can be confusing if you know for certain you fixed it vivid.
<taiebot> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11727144/
<taiebot> for dpkg s
<taiebot> mmm i have two folders in my path
<charles> taiebot, actually the date stamp on the version you've got listed there shows me the problem (I think)
<taiebot> charles nik90 i have two path available in some-long-unique-dirname ~/.local/share/evolution/tasks/some-long-unique-dirname/tasks.ics
<charles> taiebot, this is in a off-the-shelf wily install?
<taiebot> yep
<charles> fff
<charles> taiebot, this sounds a lot like the bug fixed in http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/indicator-datetime/trunk.15.04/revision/414, I thought it was in Wily already but if not I'll get it in there ASAP
<charles> taiebot, if you tend to idle on freenode I'll give you a ping when it lands
<dobey> nik90: no, indicators have separate branches, so everything doesn't necessarily land in both at the same time
<nik90> dobey: yeah I know..I believe this same method was applied when we had vivid and utopic branches as well..but I also remember seeing 2 MPs one against rtm (utopic at the time) and against vivid for instance.
<dobey> nik90: yes, we try to do that usually, but sometimes things land in only one place for various reasons (pressure to get something fixed for an OTA for example)
<nik90> dobey: true
<taiebot> nik90 charles just in case my first task.ics https://pastebin.mozilla.org/ and my second  https://pastebin.mozilla.org/
<ignacio> Hi everyone
<nik90> ooh first time seeing a paste.mozilla.org link
<SturmFlut> Yay, my name was mentioned in a Landing team e-mail!
<ogra_> SturmFlut, congrats !!
<ogra_> :)
<SturmFlut> ogra_: So according to bug 1465829 this system-image breakage actually impacts the manufacturing process, like we feared this morning?
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 1465829 could not be found
<SturmFlut> Err bug 1465828
<ubot5> bug 1465828 in system-image (Ubuntu) "ota-4 image contains unexpected version of system-image-cli" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1465828
<ogra_> SturmFlut, the image wont be used in factory i think, so we should be fine
<john-mcaleely> factory timing != ota timing. so lucky this time
<ogra_> yeah
<jgdx> kenvandine, awesome, thanks. Was just about to!
<SturmFlut> john-mcaleely: I'm usually not happy about spotting critical bugs, but this time I am
<john-mcaleely> indeed, thank you SturmFlut
<SturmFlut> \o/
 * ogra_ is always happy about spotting critical bugs ... as long as i dont need to fix them :P 
<DonkeyHotei> that's why no one has fixed video playback on the n5
<ogra_> is it broken ?
<DonkeyHotei> it was always broken
<ogra_> well, someone who runs ubuntu on it should then fix it i guess ...
<DonkeyHotei> if you have an mp4 video file for example it simply won't play
 * brobostigon has spotted quite a few bugs in just 24 hours of using ubuntu touch.
<k1l> brobostigon: i hope you file them
<SturmFlut> The story is actually even more bizarre. I was at the train station this morning and the train was cancelled, so the next train was completely overcrowded, and I thought "Well, I'll take the train after that one, but now I've got 25 minutes to spare. Hmmm, enough time to finally find out how this phased update stuff works exactly"
<ogra_> brobostigon, there are a few :) ... make sure you file all the new ones
<brobostigon> k1l: i have them all noted, and will, yes.
<SturmFlut> If the train hadn't been canceled just today, I would have never looked at it
<brobostigon> ogra_: i will yes.
<ogra_> :D
<brobostigon> :)
<brobostigon> and some are partly, bug/feature fixes, if that makes sense.
<ogra_> SturmFlut, fate bug :)
<ogra_> brobostigon, sure ... even annoyances
<brobostigon> like google calencar sycing, not being able to sync all calendars, and not showing them as options either.
<john-mcaleely> late trains aren't always bad
<brobostigon> calendar*
<mcphail> brobostigon: that one is filed already :)
<ogra_> brobostigon, i think there is actually a bug open for that
<colbyf> probably a silly question but I cant seem to be able to change the order of the scopes
<brobostigon> mcphail: cool, :)
<ogra_> colbyf, not silly at all, it is a bit hard to discover ... swipe from the bottom to reveal the scope manager ... press and hold, then you can re-order (IIRC)
<brobostigon> and receipt of new emails, not being notified of.
<brobostigon> ie, gmail.
<ogra_> brobostigon, i think gmail is supposed to send notifications nowadays
<mcphail> brobostigon: the beauty of Ubuntu is you get to see the bugs getting fixed, and get to poke people in here if they don't
<brobostigon> ogra_: it doesnt.
<ogra_> brobostigon, dekko cant do it yet
<ogra_> (i saw the feature being shown for gmail, but i'm not sure if it actually landed in an image yet)
<ogra_> there was some raving about it on G+
<brobostigon> mcphail: i design car control systems, i would love to have a poke at the code as well.
<ogra_> brobostigon, oh, you should take a look at snappy :)
<mcphail> brobostigon: you will be welcomed with open arms
<brobostigon> for prototype cars.
<ogra_> (snappy is the future of the phone and the converged desktop)
<brobostigon> ogra_: snappy?
<colbyf> thankyou sooo much ogra_ :)
<brobostigon> thank you mcphail
<ogra_> brobostigon, https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/snappy/
<ogra_> (this is admittedly still a bit focused on appliances and cloud ... but work is going on to make snappy based phone and desktop installs)
<SturmFlut> ogra_: Snappy needs a recognizable mascot, something like that Android robot
<brobostigon> ogra_: so this is similer to the packaging within haiku, that the app and depdendencies are sandboxed in the same memory, and run directly from there?
<SturmFlut> ogra_: Please don't say "crocodile"
<ogra_> SturmFlut, yeah, we currently have "cubes" :P
<SturmFlut> Hmm, interesting
<ogra_> brobostigon, hmm, i dont know about haiku ... effectively it is the next evolution of our phone setup
<ogra_> *next evolution step
<brobostigon> ogra_: haiku is an OSS version of the system that used to be BeOS.
<ogra_> future phones will be based on snappy
<ogra_> ah
<SturmFlut> BeOS was so great
<ogra_> i used BeOS ... but back then i didnt dig into it on a tech level
<brobostigon> and they have just added, a modern dependency aware packing system, in the last year.
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> well, we are just getting rid of that :)
<ogra_> 10 years of dependency pain is enough :)
<brobostigon> i have dont testeing anf files bugs on haiku as well, almost since they started.
<brobostigon> filed*
<brobostigon> well, i think good dependency nagotiation, is a very good thing.
<ogra_> not needing it is better
<DonkeyHotei> [Tue 2015-06-16 02:39:47 PM PDT] <mcphail> brobostigon: the beauty of Ubuntu is you get to see the bugs getting fixed, and get to poke people in here if they don't <--- there is apparently no one left to poke about n5 video playback
<ogra_> DonkeyHotei, N5 was never a supported device ... some community person needs to fix it
<brobostigon> and for haiku this is alitte easier, as they only have less than a 1000 packages, rather than dependency nagotiation the millions of packages in the debian repos.
<ogra_> DonkeyHotei, (or some canonical dev who uses it, understands the issue and is willing to invest his/her spare time)
<dobey> ogra_: unfortunately, i don't think ogra_ is using ubuntu on an n5 :)
<SturmFlut> DonkeyHotei: I would like to add that lots of things on current phones are implemented by binary blobs, so even if there is somebody who wants to work on specific Nexus5 issues, stuff like video decoding is very hard to debug.
<ogra_> dobey, i have an N5 ... with android on it ... booted it once in the last 12 months or so
<dobey> right
<ogra_> i use it to check stuff on android if i have to
<SturmFlut> I use mine with Android 4.4.4 and it is such a horrible device, even more so with Android 5
<dobey> ?
<ogra_> mine still runs some 4.x version
<ogra_> i actually like the HW
<dobey> it's ok, i just wish it was as small as my old phones
<ogra_> looks like a slightly to big bq4.5 :)
<dobey> the e4.5 is a slightly too big e4.5
<ogra_> lol, not really
 * brobostigon has 4 differnt OS's on his nexus4, cm12.1, droid 5.1.1, sailfish os and ubuntu touch.
<ogra_> i wouldnt want it smaller ... it is exactly the size where i can still reach the top left corner
<ogra_> (with some streching)
<dobey> about 4-4.2" is the perfect size
<dobey> 4.5+ is too big
<ogra_> i would like more ram, and higher resolution in the same case :)
<ogra_> oh, and LTE with US bands so the dual SIM would actually make sense for me
 * brobostigon was one of the nutters, that multibooted as many OS's as he could on a machine, and made it work, and showed his professor.
<k1l> i want a modern nexu4 with open bootloader and no glass backside
<ogra_> and probably 100g lighter :)
<SturmFlut> ogra_: Most N5 problems are caused by Android itself, but the hardware has its own issues, like weak radios and a crappy battery.
<ogra_> ah, yeah, thats true
<k1l> btw: is the desktop-next iso a snappy iso now?
<SturmFlut> I specifically bought the Nexus 5 because there was a promise that it would always get the latest Android images before all others, and that this would be one of the reference phones for the platform itself, so everything would work as perfect as possible
<ogra_> k1l, i dont think there will be isos ... it will be a dd'able image rather
<SturmFlut> Now not only did everybody else get Android 5 before it was released for the N5, it is also so riddled with bugs that I can't even use it, and they are up to Android 5.1.1 by now
<k1l> i am fine with something i can try in live mode or in vbox. last time i asked it was: we stop the isos and start with the "new snappy ones" in some weeks.
<SturmFlut> I'll never again buy anything from Google
<ogra_> SturmFlut, yay, marketing :)
<brobostigon> thats also one reason why i kepy my G1 for so long, and only moved onto the nexus4, after about a year.
<k1l> SturmFlut: yeah, google did loose the focus on having hardware that is well supported. lg did a bad job there
<brobostigon> the nexus4 does a very good job jere.
<SturmFlut> A couple of additional fixes and the E4.5 will be a better device than the N5, the only thing I would really miss is 4G.
 * brobostigon has only had hspa+
<SturmFlut> 4G has become so fast and cheap, I often forget to switch to WiFi at home and don't even notice it. Very often 4G is faster than my ADSL.
<mcphail> fast and cheap? you're not in provincial UK, I take it?
<ogra_> mcphail, well, you guys get fiber to your houses instead ... stop complaining
<mcphail> Fibre stops at the street next to mine :(
<brobostigon> infact, here in the uk, lte/4g is still insanly expensive.
<ogra_> oh, thats sad ...
<ogra_> here in germany the average is still 16Mbit DSL i think
<mcphail> I'm just about to "upgrade" to a "guaranteed minimum" 3.3Mb connection. Whoo - streaming with only a bit of buffering :)
<SturmFlut> I live in the centre of a big german city and VDSL stops two streets from mine, ADSL 16k is all I get
 * ogra_ has 2M SDSL ... 
<ogra_> pondering to add a sattelite connection
<mcphail> SturmFlut: that _really_ sucks
<SturmFlut> mcphail: If 4G gets a little cheaper, it might reach the point where 4G + additional data volume is about as expensive as the unmetered ADSL connection for me, but 4G gives me 30 MBit/s on average and often goes up to 100.
<mcphail> If we relied on 4G, the kids would have streamed-through the data allowance in an evening
<dobey> lol
<mariogrip> how can i stop the session-watchdog from rebooting my system at "hit respawn limit"
<mariogrip> ogra_: I found the problem ^
<muka> how come there is no more terminal app?
<ogra_> mariogrip, just move the upstart job out of the way ... somewhere in /usr/share/upstart/sessions/ ... note thoug that the watchdog only kicks in if one of the UI services has fatal crashes
<ogra_> so what you see there is just fallout of a bigger prob
<mcphail> muka: there is. I'm using it to type this
<ogra_> muka, i see it in the store
<muka> I alway had it installed never had to reinstalled.
<mariogrip> Apr  3 03:23:32 ubuntu-phablet session-watchdog: 'scope-registry' (instance '') hit respawn limit - asking logind to reboot
<mcphail> muka: I've found the terminal app sometimes disappears after system updates
<muka> oh, ok. it's a first one for me.
<ogra_> mcphail, worth a bug ...
<ogra_> that should definitely not ahppen
<mcphail> ogra_: can't reproduce it reliably
<ogra_> (has surely never happened to me)
<mcphail> ogra_: when I say "system updates", I really mean "Once on system update but every so often on changing channel"
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> yeah, i dont change channels usually
<ogra_> (only for the renaming i did recently)
<muka> I only updated my system last night. I did not change channel.
<mcphail> muka: I lost termianl after OTA3.5. Was fine on OTA4
<mariogrip> ogra_: It booted :D yeey but i have to look at the scope-registry why it's crashing
<mcphail> muka: have you ever used a different channel, or have you been on default OTA all the time?
<muka> I'm on dev channel for last 4-6 months.
<mcphail> muka: I was wondering if it was because some channels bundle the terminal app by default, but RTM doesn't
<ogra_> mariogrip, yeah
<muka> I'm not on RTM channel
<mcphail> I have the terminal app pinned to the launcher. On one occasion, the icon was replaced by a blank square. Led me to wonder whether this was actually a problem with the .desktop hooks rather than the app being lost
<ogra_> rtm is dead and gone :)
<ogra_> luckily
<mcphail> ogra_: not called rtm any more?
<ogra_> rc :)
<ogra_> rtm was its own distro ... effectively a fork of ubuntu back then
<ogra_> which caused a lot of probs ...
<ogra_> with the switch to vivid you are actually now using ubuntu
<mcphail> ooh
<mcphail> should I notice a difference in updates/stability/frequency of bug fixes?
<ogra_> not really ... oon the user side it isnt as significant as on the developer side
<mcphail> will fixes in wily percolate down more easily?
<ogra_> if there was a security fix in utopic you had to snyc it into rtm as a developer ... with the vivid base thats automatically available now for example
<mcphail> nice
<ogra_> wily is snappy playground for convergence ... not planned to end up on any phones
<ogra_> (and gets no QA either )
<mcphail> so what's the roadmap for phone?
<ogra_> vivid + overlay PPA tile after wily ... then in the 16.04 cycle, move to snappy and polish convergence
<ogra_> *til after
<mcphail> sounds like another rtm :)
<ogra_> expt that it is using an actual release :)
<mcphail> aah well. Was hoping wily was going to fix bluetooth for me. Looks as if it'll be another year
<ogra_> nah
<ogra_> vivid will get fixes all the time
<ogra_> but not introduce new breakage ...
<mcphail> yes - but I think the whole stack was planned to change in wily
<mcphail> doubt that will be backported
<ogra_> while wily will see planned and unplanned breakages
<ogra_> why not ?
<ogra_> (i dont know the actual plans for BT since i moved out of the phone development, but if it is possible i assume it will be pushed to the PPA)
<mcphail> was told bluez5 wasn't coming to vivid. Would be unusual to upgrade a stack without changing release, wouldn't it?
<ogra_> nah it would only be for phones in the PPA ... wouldnt change vivid itself
<mcphail> well, there is hope then. Of course, don't know if bluez5 will connect to my car any better than current... :)
<mariogrip> ogra_: Found the problem, it didn't have permission to home/phablet ...... Now it works!!! Awesome!
<ogra_> mariogrip, yay, congrats
<mariogrip> debugging is fun :D always fun!
#ubuntu-touch 2015-06-17
<difol> hi all
<difol> I have issue with my ubuntu
<difol> root@human:~# ubuntu-device-flash --channel=devel --bootstrap
<difol> DEPRECATED: Implicit 'touch' subcommand assumed
<difol> 2015/06/17 10:21:59 Expecting the device to be in the bootloader... waiting
<difol> 2015/06/17 10:21:59 Device is |mako|
<difol> 2015/06/17 10:22:01 Flashing version 2 from devel channel and server https://system-image.ubuntu.com to device mako
<difol> 2015/06/17 10:22:01 mkdir /root/.cache: permission denied
<difol> anyone can help?
<RAOF> difol: Why are you doing that as root?
<difol> yes root
<difol> why? cannot running on root?
<RAOF> It's not necessary to run that command as root, and that might be a cause of your problem.
<difol> I'll try.. thank you so much now is running
<mowgli> I have some porting questions
<ArchNET> hi
<ArchNET> help me
<ArchNET> im trying to configure windows server 2012 / dns server and active directory
<fooloop> morning everyone :)
<Sleep_Walker> morning
<Sleep_Walker> fooloop: were you able to setup your WPA Enterprise already?
<fooloop> no, sorry, just have a new job and also have to sort out stuff for my graduate programme, working > 40hrs a week as a result. :/
<Sleep_Walker> heh, OK
<fooloop> I have not even had time to do anything except some brief looking through the shell and the layout
<fooloop> :/
<Sleep_Walker> well, it is possible to create manually configuration
<fooloop> using networkmnager or wpa_config?
<Sleep_Walker> it took some time to find correct for maintly due to nonsensical messages of NetworkManager
<Sleep_Walker> NM's configuration
<fooloop> As long as no customers turn up I will be looking through docs :)
<Sleep_Walker> grab your config on desktop and start with that :)
<Sleep_Walker> and good luck
<fooloop> :)
<fooloop> thank you
<Sleep_Walker> important message is that it _is_ possible :b
<fooloop> :)
<fooloop> I am just going to have to rtfm first, before I pretend to know what I am talking about haha
<Sleep_Walker> just to be sure about CVE-2015-1328 - overlayfs is not used, right?
<Sleep_Walker> I can't see it anywhere, kernel is old (but there still could be some backports)
<lotuspsychje> popey: http://news.softpedia.com/news/Ubuntu-Touch-OTA-4-Update-Causes-Problems-Canonical-Apologizes-for-Issues-and-Promises-Fixes-484533.shtml
 * svij got his MX4 Ubuntu Edition \o/ https://plus.google.com/u/0/+SujeevanVijayakumaran/posts/bubZ6KggMFX
<lotuspsychje> svij: wow nice!!
<DonkeyHotei> svij: are you in china?
<lotuspsychje> svij: where did you bought it from??
<svij> I'm one of those insiders and got it from Canonical
<svij> and no, I'm in Germany.
<lotuspsychje> svij: great!!
<lotuspsychje> svij: hows the overall speed?
<svij> lotuspsychje: definitly faster than the bq, most importantly the app launches are faster
<lotuspsychje> svij: does the scopes lag on start?
<lotuspsychje> svij: on my nexus when i start, a few second 'scopes' loading show with little lag
<svij> lotuspsychje: doesn't seem to be too slow (or as slow as on the bq), but I didn't setup any online account
<lotuspsychje> svij: ok keep us up to date :p
<dholbach> good morning
<lotuspsychje> dholbach: hello mate
<lotuspsychje> dholbach: * svij got his MX4 Ubuntu Edition \o/ https://plus.google.com/u/0/+SujeevanVijayakumaran/posts/bubZ6KggMFX
<dholbach> hey lotuspsychje
<dholbach> svij, that's awesome! :-D
<svij> hey dholbach and yes, definitely
<dholbach> :-D
<svij> went down to the other floor at work to get bananas and found my phone… I should often get bananas *and* a new phone. :P
<dholbach> haha
<popey> svij: blimey, that was quick
<svij> popey: yeah, I didn't expected it THAT early.
<svij> the screen of the MX4 is great
<popey> yeah
<popey> it's a quick phone too
<SturmFlut> Got mine too! This courier service Canonical is using is incredible
<svij> and the camera seems to be great too.
 * svij waits for the next "its-compiling!11" (https://xkcd.com/303/) to set up the phone properly.
<svij> SturmFlut: +1
<SturmFlut> https://plus.google.com/102486542947898431342/posts/9GD5Guddo4g
<SturmFlut> I need better lighting, the pictures aren't great
<lotuspsychje> SturmFlut: nice unboxing pics
<lotuspsychje> SturmFlut: you should be the first making an onboxing movie on youtube :p
<svij> SturmFlut: yeah, same here. And I didn't bring my DSLR, didn't expect that it would come today.
<SturmFlut> lotuspsychje: I *really* suck at videos. There will be a nice unboxing article instead
<lotuspsychje> the best surprise
<svij> unboxing videos are boring
<svij> but I'll make a "hands on/first impression" video probably
<justCarakas> Hello
<justCarakas> can anybody help me, I have a nexus 4 bbut I am still on r19 and it keeps saying my software is up to date
<seb128> justCarakas, what channel are you on?
<justCarakas> ow
<justCarakas> thx
<justCarakas> I tought I was on stable
<justCarakas> but I am aparently on Ubuntu Utopic Unicorn (development branch)
<justCarakas> seb128: anyway I can switch to stable without loosing my data ?
<seb128> justCarakas, that's not a channel
<justCarakas> that is what I get with ubuntu build description
<justCarakas> where can I find the channel ,
<popey> adb shell system-image-cli --info
<justCarakas> it says stable
<justCarakas> popey:  ^
<popey> whats the full output?
<popey> maybe pastebin it?
<justCarakas> hmm anyway I can past it somewhere from my phone ? if I wanne past on a text arya I only get copy
<popey> what's the full line for channel?
<justCarakas> channel: stable
<justCarakas> alias: ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09
<justCarakas> version version 19
<justCarakas> version ubuntu 20150508
<ubot5> Error: Ubuntu bug 20150508 could not be found
<justCarakas> version devise 20150116
<justCarakas> version custom: mako-1.1
<popey> k
<popey> thats it.
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11729339/ is the list of channels for mako
<popey> maybe you want ubuntu-touch/devel/ubuntu ?
<seb128> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Channels
<seb128> has descriptions of the channels
<seb128> you probably want ubuntu-touch/stable/ubuntu?
<justCarakas> can I switch without loosing all my data ?
<justCarakas> and apps ?
<justCarakas> popey: I use it as my everyday phone, so would it be too "dangerous" to use devel ?
<popey> you can switch, yes
<popey> dunno how reliable it is as I dont have that device running that channel
<SturmFlut> I don't have the guts to take the screen protection off that MX4 :/
<justCarakas> so if I want to play it safe ubuntu-touch/stable/ubuntu is the best option
<davmor2> justCarakas: if you want the latest stuff and more reliable to boot you might be better off with rc-proposed
<justCarakas> davmor2 is there a command I can execute on my phone in the terminal app to switch
<davmor2> justCarakas: yes :)  Next you'll be wanting to know what it is won't you :)  sudo system-image-cli --switch <channel you want>  eg  ubuntu-touch/stable/bq-aquaris.en to get back to stable
<justCarakas> hehe thx :)
<SturmFlut> The pre-order phase for the Aquaris E5 is over!
<nhaines> popey: what channel would you suggest for flo if I basically want ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed ?
<lotuspsychje> nhaines: im running flow on devel-proposed real smooth
<nhaines> lotuspsychje: that's wily though.  I want to test the shell rotation bits.
<lotuspsychje> nhaines: recent update got my nexus7 in landscape mode also, (if thats what you mean)
<nhaines> lotuspsychje: what update?  Because r225 doesn't have it.
<lotuspsychje> lemme check holdon
<popey> yeah, i wouldn't use wily
<lotuspsychje> nhaines: im on r226 15.10 nexus7 devel-proposed
<nhaines> popey: I'd rather not, although MultiROM Manager doesn't give me a different option.  I'm trying to switch to a different channel.  Any suggestions?
<lotuspsychje> updating to r227
<popey> right, anything but wily / 15.10
<nhaines> So ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/ubuntu-developer looks good but it doesn't want to switch over.  Something about an error.
<popey> ubuntu-touch/devel/ubuntu is 15.04, right?
<nhaines> Not anymore, I believe.  Let me check.
<nhaines> channel: ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed/ubuntu
<nhaines> lsb_release -a gives wily.
<popey> yeah, thats proposed though
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Eat Your Vegetables Day!
<nhaines> Well, I can only install devel or devel-proposed.  Right now it's -proposed.  devel only have r1 and r2.
<davmor2> popey: devel is 15.10
<lotuspsychje> someone said last time devel-proposed was best channel for n7 last time
<davmor2> popey: rc is 15.04
<popey> ah
<nhaines> Well at least the rotatey bits are in.  But it's not much use if I can't file bugs against.
<popey> nhaines: why can't you file bugs?
<nhaines> popey: against wily?
<Walex> SturmFlut: "I don't have the guts to take the screen protection off that MX4 :/" you may want then a case made of transparent lead titanate to protect it :-)
<nhaines> Walex: obviously it shuold be transparent aluminum.  :)
<Walex> nhaines: not tough enough :-)
<SturmFlut> Walex, nhaines: I shall only accept a case made of Unobtainium
<Walex> nhaines: lead titanate is actually transparent
<nhaines> SturmFlut: don't miss the flash sale.  :)
<Walex> I added "transparent" because it is not quite obvious that an alloy of lead and titanium is transparent.
 * Walex not sure it is an alloy, it may be a chemical compound
 * Walex oops
<ultimatetux> Any idea why after doing `~/project-rootstock-ng/rootstock-touch-install wily-preinstalled-touch-armhf.tar.gz system.img` I still see my Ubuntu Touch version as 15.04r2 ?!!!!
<ogra_> nhaines, why do you run wily ? the same rorartion bits landed in vivid too
<ogra_> nobody should *use* wily ... (except for developers to verify their packages)
<lotuspsychje> ogra_: so, what would be the best channel for nexus7 flo then?
<ogra_> rc-proposed or rc ...
<nhaines> ogra_: because devel-proposed got switched out to wiki from under me.  :)
<SturmFlut> The display of the MX4 appears so gigantic, even though it's just 0.4" larger than the Nexus 5
<lotuspsychje> ogra_: you sure rc-proposed got tablet support also right?
<ogra_> SturmFlut, yeah, the display and the camera are the lovely bits ;)
<lotuspsychje> ogra_: last thing someone said devel-proposed was best image
<nhaines> Anyway, my only two options are devel/ubuntu and devel-proposed/ubuntu.  So that's not fun.  And I can't seem to switch to a different channel either.
<ogra_> lotuspsychje, i see flo at http://system-image.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/ubuntu/
<popey> nhaines: yes, i see non reason not to file bugs against wily that exist in wily
<ogra_> yeah, you can indeed file bugs
<lotuspsychje> ogra_: ok ill test it soon tnx!
<ogra_> nhaines, i dont understand ... we have images for all devices in the community channels in rc and rc-proposed
<nhaines> I'm rebooting back into wily and I'll turn on developer mode and paste some error messages.
<ogra_> nhaines, when i say dont use wily i mean that it doesnt get any QA, it can break any time underneath you and will only see fixes after the fact ... (nobody tests these images *before* they go out) ... if you file bugs against wily someone with a vivid device can confirm them
<nhaines> ogra_: I'd rather just use vivid-proposed.  :)
<ogra_> well, then switch to the rc-proposed channel
<ogra_> (or make Tassadar switch his server if he doesnt offer that yet)
 * nhaines sighs.  :)
<mr-test> hi
<popey> hello
<nhaines> ogra_: should I in theory be able to run system-image-cli and switch from devel-proposed to rc-proposed?
<mr-test> how can one disable the search suggestions in the ubuntu touch browser?
<ogra_> nhaines, yes
<ogra_> (with the --switch option obviously ;) )
<nhaines> ogra_: sudo system-image-cli --switch ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/ubuntu gives:
<nhaines> Exception occurred during update; see log file for details
<ogra_> ouch
<ogra_> reboot (to make sure the dbus backend service is gone) and run it with -vvv again to capture errors
<nhaines> ogra_: this makes me sad because I'm typing everything in on the onscreen keyboard because I can't set a passcode and turn on developer mode.  :P  But I shall find my OTG cable while it is rebooting.
<ogra_> oh, why cant you set a passcode ?
<popey> bug, has been mentioned previously
<ogra_> ah
<nhaines> ogra_: technically I can, but entry is broken in wily.
 * ogra_ missed that 
<ogra_> (or forgot ...)
<nhaines> At the very least, wily does look very PC-like on my tablet, and that's exciting.  :)
<nhaines> Also I can select text in the Terminal app with the mouse, which is exciting.
<nhaines> And if I had a mouse pointer it'd even be useful.  ;)
<nhaines> ogra_: where does the -vvv go in the system-image-cli command, please?
<nhaines> Putting it first.  That seemed to work.
<ogra_> yeah, i dont think it cares :)
<SturmFlut> ogra_: The MX4 camera is actually very good. It's not as good as my DSLR, but it seems to be good enough for all those occasions when I am too lazy to haul all the "real" equipment around
<lotuspsychje> ogra_: is this the one? ubuntu-touch/rc/ubuntu-developer
<nhaines> ogra_: http://i.imgur.com/crNXrVz.png
<popey> nhaines: you can seleect text in terminal with your finger too :)
<ogra_> the sensor is just awesome (the lens could indeed be better)
<ogra_> thats the channel with extra developer tools
<ogra_> ubuntu is the "normal" community channel
<nhaines> popey: you mean like a peasant?  :)
<lotuspsychje> ogra_: so rc-proposed for flo then
<SturmFlut> ogra_: https://plus.google.com/102486542947898431342/posts/YNq5sV2RMFR
<ogra_> nhaines, it looks like confinement gets in your way here ...
<nhaines> ogra_: oh, that's sneaky!
<ogra_> the terminal isnt fully unconfined ...
<nhaines> SturmFlut: that's quite a lovely difference!  Even resolution aside.
<ogra_> and it seems system-image tries to download into the application dir
<asad> hi
<Guest95092>  just installed ubuntu 14.04 on my dell 7348 notebook that also has a touchpad
<Guest95092> and a touchscreen
<ogra_> nhaines, android-gadget-service enable ssh; ssh localhost ... then run s-i-c again
<Guest95092> and the touchpad is not working
<Guest95092> please help?
<ogra_> that gets you an unconfined shell
<nhaines> ogra_: <3
<ogra_> Guest95092, you want #ubuntu ... thish channel is for phones :)
<ogra_> *this
<SturmFlut> nhaines: The resolution is about the same, 24 vs 20.7 megapixels. I have the feelling that the MX4 could do even better if the compression level was tuned a bit better
<SturmFlut> nhaines: (and I used the JPEG output from the DSLR, the RAW image is even better)
<lotuspsychje> ogra_: 2015/06/17 11:51:51 Flashing version 162 from ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/ubuntu channel and server https://system-image.ubuntu.com to device flo
<lotuspsychje> running
<ogra_> cool
<faenil> ogra_: can you elaborate more on this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ux/+bug/1465331/comments/1
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1465331 in Ubuntu UX "should Dash rotate" [Undecided,New]
<faenil> I could not understand what you mean there
<SturmFlut> Would it be possible to give the Ubuntu phone a RAW mode? Does the system even get access to the raw sensor data?
<nhaines> ogra_: hmm, I think I got the same error.  :(
<ogra_> with the same weird terminal app path at the top ?
<nhaines> ogra_: I'm not seeing anything out of the ordinary.  Which line in the image has the weird path?
<nhaines> Is it the "running state machine" message?
<ogra_> nhaines, the first five lines show a very weird download path in your shot
<ogra_> something with "terminal app" in it
<ogra_>   /com/canonical/applications...
<nhaines> That's the same.
<nhaines> Hrm.  Now I try again and "ssh localhost" prints "Permission denied (publickey)."
<lotuspsychje> ogra_: rc-proposed 15.04 r162 up n running, all smoooth tnx alot!
<nhaines> Okay, fixed.
<nhaines> Even though /com/canonical etc didn't go away.  :)
<nhaines> No crashing now though.
<nhaines> http://i.imgur.com/e6rtpQw.png
<SturmFlut> Yay, the first time I see a "4G" symbol on an Ubuntu phone!
<ogra_> lotuspsychje, awesome !
<ogra_> SturmFlut, you'll get used to it :)
<ogra_> nhaines, that looks good
<nhaines> ogra_: now the long wait!  But I expect things to go well from here on out.  Thanks so much for the patient help.  :)
<popey> SturmFlut: :)
<joaojotta> Hello guys
<ultimatetux> rootstock-touch-install is stuck at `unpacking rootfs tarball to system-image ...` for ages now
<ultimatetux> how long should it normally take?
<joaojotta> Any one know where I can get a better model than the BQ Aquaris 4.5 in Europe?
<joaojotta> Can't be bigger than 4.5 inch. I find 4 inch big enough already.
<ultimatetux> ogra_, any idea? :)
<ogra_> ultimatetux, i havent used that tool in ... hmm ... probably 2 years ... but iirc it can take 15-20min
<ultimatetux> ogra_, hmmm... what do you usually do?
<ultimatetux> ogra_, I mean to populate the device with the system.img and the ubuntu base!
<ogra_> it unpacks a 2GB image ...
<ogra_> then dumps the system.img in the right place
<nhaines> ogra_: well, the upgrade is working... now to just hope it's overwriting the correct files.  :)
<ogra_> nhaines, it will, no worries :)
<ultimatetux> ogra_, no, I mean what do *you* usually do to populate the system :)
<ogra_> me ? i use ubuntu-device-flash until OTA works on a new device :)
<ogra_> and from then on i only OTA
<nhaines> ogra_: Android booted just fine, and rebooting into Ubuntu, that's now showing 15.04 (r162) so that booted just fine too.  :D
<ogra_> nhaines, awesome !
<nhaines> Shell rotation is still working nicely.  Now if only there was more fun convergence stuff to play with!  :)
<nhaines> But this will do quite well.
<ultimatetux> ogra_, ah I used that when installing from 3rd party repos however it can't install from a local image, no?!
<ogra_> you need to turn your system.img into a device tarball ... just grab one from the system-image server to inspect the structure and build your own
<ultimatetux> ogra_, hmmm
<ultimatetux> ogra_, will do that now
<ultimatetux> ogra_, though no documentation right?! as usual :D
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> well, there surely is some but i dont know where ::)
<nhaines> Now I just have to see if I can convince Tassadar to update his channels for the N5.  :)
<nhaines> Also N7.
<ogra_> yeah, you should ... defsaulting to wily isnt such a good idea
<dropp> Hi, can someone tell me where the PopupUtils.close() function is documented? Thanks!
<ogra_> dropp, try #ubuntu-app-devel there are more app people :)
<dropp> ok thanks!
<brobostigon> question, do the webapps keep running in the background after being opened?
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> no app keeps running, as soon as they get out of focus they are stopped
<ogra_> (there are sevices that apps can use that keep running ... i.e. media-hub for playing music even if the app is stopped )
<brobostigon> thats helpful, so i could create a service that does the backgorund job?
<brobostigon> and then just a gui frontend.
<ogra_> no, you need to use a service the system provides
<ogra_> your app cant ship them
<brobostigon> ok,
<ogra_> it can only interface with them
<brobostigon> i see.
<mr-test> ogra_: and if there's no system service providing what one needs?
<ogra_> (for security and battery usage reasons)
<DonkeyHotei> mr-test: then the app cannot run on the phone
<ogra_> mr-test, then you file a bug asking for the service ... or implement it in a proper way and offer it for inclusion (and that proper way would have to be discussed with the system architects)
<DonkeyHotei> this is why for example a native irc client is not possible
<mr-test> ogra_: not good imho.. this might bloat utouch because you need a service for everything. also makes coding harder. :/
<mr-test> and it may take quite some time (if ever) until all necessary services are included
<ogra_> DonkeyHotei, not true ... someone just needs to develop a telepathy IRC backend ... nobody did yet
<ogra_> mr-test, sure, it takes longer ... but its not different to i.e. IOS
<DonkeyHotei> there is an irc backend for telepathy on the desktop
<mr-test> sacrificing app compatibilty for battery life is not the best move imho :/
 * brobostigon did just find telepathy-gabble on ubuntu touch with apt-cache.
<mr-test> ogra_: yep it also sucks in ios imho
<ogra_> DonkeyHotei, right, make it work on the phone, implement the necessary QML bits so apps can make use of it via the SDK and it should work
<DonkeyHotei> i always thought that was one of the biggest problems with ios
<ogra_> mr-test, if you want to maintain the security and battery usage level we have, there is not much you can do to work around this
<mr-test> even firefox os runs apps in background(some at least) and it doesn't drain battery so quickly
<ogra_> ah, that is why it took off so successfully :P
<mr-test> ogra_: let the user decide what he wants. popup and ask if he wants an app to allow running in background
<brobostigon> it depends on the design of those things as well,
<ogra_> mr-test, dont discuss with me :) i'm just the messenger, i didnt design that setup ... if you want to discuss it, try the mailing list
<mr-test> ogra_: the lack of apps made fxos "unsuccessful" imho, not the background apps imho
<brobostigon> on android, facebook is a great example. it sucks battery like a fish sucks water, its horrendous.
<ogra_> lol
<ogra_> right, the lack of apps ... not that fact that its performing close to unusable
<mr-test> brobostigon: as i said: let the user decide
<brobostigon> mr-test: however it could also be much better designed, to behave better as well.
<ogra_> well, once the phoone moved to snappy you might be able to work a bit more flexible with shipping framework snaps and the like
<mr-test> ogra_: it performs ok imho, apps launch almost instantly, only the animations are laggy
<ogra_> i doubt for the current phone the design will be changed much anymore
<ogra_> (since that will be replaced)
<mr-test> ogra_: "current phone)
<mr-test> ?
<ogra_> mr-test, well, i had the alcatel one in my hands and it was definitely not usable as daily driver
<mr-test> the e4.5 you mean?
<ogra_> mr-test, the current software
<mr-test> ogra_: dualcore cpu? ram?
<ogra_> ?
<mr-test> ogra_: what specs had that alcatel phone? and what fxos version?
<ogra_> dunno, it was their first phone
<DonkeyHotei> i thought the zte was the first
<mr-test> ogra_: by replaced, you mean wily + snappy apps?
<ogra_> scrolling through their app store was a slideshow
<ogra_> DonkeyHotei, hmm, i thought it was from alcatel ... i might be wrong
<mr-test> ogra_: try a better phone with dualcore cpu and 512mb ram. runs very good imho
<ogra_> but it was fatser HW than they actually had targeted
<ogra_> *faster
<ogra_> mr-test, their target HW was feature üphones for $50 or some such ... that hing was even way beyond that
<ogra_> anyway ... this is not #firefoxos
<ogra_> and i havent used any recent version ...
<DonkeyHotei> what does sailfish do?
<mr-test> ogra_: give the emulator a try then. it's a simple firefox plugin if you want to test at reasonable speed/version
<ogra_> (but i was massively disappointed back then, i had an andrid G1 iin my hands about 6 months before that went on sale and it was awesome compared to that)
<svij> for those who are interested in the camera of the meizu MX4. I've made some photos → https://plus.google.com/+SujeevanVijayakumaran/posts/EZZhHASSQwm
<ogra_> DonkeyHotei, live fine in its niche :)
<ogra_> sailfsh has found its audience and it is apparently enough to keep them running ... they are not aiming for mass market as i understand it
<mr-test> ogra_: i think fxos doesn't run as well on such lowend devices as mozilla targeted. with enough ram/cpu it runs quite nice imho
<DonkeyHotei> i tried sailfish on the n5 and absolutely could not figure out how to answer a call
<ogra_> haha
<ogra_> yeah, i find the UX also very confusing ...
<brobostigon> swipe downwards, :)
<ogra_> but it is fast and snappy beyond that ... and a pretty stable system
 * brobostigon likes sailfish as well.
<DonkeyHotei> i swiped downwards and it declined the call. three times.
<brobostigon> and i happen to like its ux.
<brobostigon> odd.
<mr-test> ogra_: anyway, about that replacing of current software. what do you mean by that? -> wily+snappy apps instead of deb?
 * ogra_ lies ubuntus UX more ... but i'm a wee bit biased :) 
<ogra_> mr-test, a snappy base instead of what we have now ...
<ogra_> and yes, no more debs but snaps
<DonkeyHotei> then there is tizen, which is preloaded on a phone sold in india
<ogra_> (and no more click packages either ... they will be turned into snaps)
<ogra_> DonkeyHotei, and is as old as me :P
<mr-test> ogra_: and the stopping of apps might be changed there?
<justCarakas> davmor2 I just tried the command to switch channels but it doesn't seem to do anything
<ogra_> (well, not really, but tizen is close to  ten years old already (under different names) .... was about time they finally release *something*)
<DonkeyHotei> you're 60ish iirc
<ogra_> justCarakas, no, but the ability to install frameworks might be added
<davmor2> justCarakas: you just need to let it run, it doesn't display anything currently
<ogra_> DonkeyHotei, lol ...
<justCarakas> ok
<ogra_> justCarakas, you should have used -v ... then it has output
<mr-test> ogra_: will the complete current ubuntu repositories be available as snappy apps?
<ogra_> mr-test, i doubt that
<ogra_> but yoou will be able to rolll your project into a snap with a tool that makes use of the binary debs
<mr-test> ogra_: is it possible to create a snappy app from deb packages(without recompliing)?
<mr-test> ah alright :)
<ogra_> snaps are bundles of projects, not single apps usually
<justCarakas> davmor2: orga_ can it hurt that I had entered the command again because I tought it hadn't done anything ?
<justCarakas> or will it just restart
<ogra_> so you can just translate deb to snap (that wouldnt make any sense then)
<mr-test> ogra_: can i install an xorg app as a snappy app on utouch then?
<ogra_> justCarakas, it should just restart
<mr-test> and run via xmir
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> if there is a snap for it in the store ...
<ogra_> (else you would have to snap it up yourself first)
<mr-test> ogra_: named?
<davmor2> justCarakas: I think it just starts from scratch
<ogra_> ?
<mr-test> ogra_: what snap is in the store already?
<mr-test> ah sry misread
<ogra_> the focus for current snappy is still headless ... so there are no snaps for GUI apps yet
<ogra_> once there are desktop and phone images based on snappy that will change quickly i guess
<justCarakas> davmor2: I restarted it with -v to be sure it was doing something, and it gives an error AssertionError: Missing destination files: ['/var/lib/system-image/keyring.tar.gz', '/var/lib/system-image/keyring.tar.gz.asc']
<davmor2> justCarakas: no idea on that
<ogra_> justCarakas, if you stopped it you dont stop the backend dbus service, just the user frontend ...
<ogra_> it needs 10-15min to time out
 * ogra_ usually just reboots to make sure the backend is gone)
<justCarakas> okey
<justCarakas> was already rebooting :p
<SturmFlut> I already love the "Home" button on the MX4
<svij> SturmFlut: me too
<lotuspsychje> yeah yeah makes us jaleous!!
 * ogra_ hates it with passion
<justCarakas> is there a benefit to choose ubuntu-touch/stable/bq-aquaris.en over ubuntu-touch/stable/ubuntu
<justCarakas>  ? would I then get the faster gps fix and stuff ?
<justCarakas> i have a mako btw
<svij> ogra_: why?
<SturmFlut> ogra_: Why, it doesn't waste any space, and pressing it is much faster than swiping completely from the left
<ogra_> svij, it gets in my way it sits in an awkward place ... using the phone in landscape makes me often unconditionally press it etc etc
<ogra_> imho it should have been disabled completely ... only keeping the LED functional
<ogra_> SturmFlut, yes, pressing iit if you actually like to go to the home scope is fine ... i rarely use the home scope at all though ...
<ogra_> and i tend to unconditionally trigger it when holding the phone ...
<SturmFlut> ogra_: Ah, yeah, I can understand that
<ogra_> so in the middle of the article i read it suddenly jumps to the home screen
<ogra_> our UX is designed for buttonless devices ... i wish we had kept it that way ...
<SturmFlut> ogra_: being able to change the function of such hardware buttons might be a good wishlist bug
<ogra_> haha
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> (if it was only that easy to change)
<ogra_> iirc you need to hack the kernel for this ... or at least something in the device targball
<justCarakas> orga_ I restarted the phone and still get the same error
 * ogra_ looks forward to the MX4 using a proper resolution so it doesnt look like a kids toy with palm sized buttons 
<davmor2> I likes the big buttons they fit my thumb perfectly :P
<SturmFlut> ogra_: Hm, but at some point the hardware button press is passed to Unity8, which will then switch to the Home Scope. Surely this last step can be changed without too much hassle?
<ogra_> it is just a kbd event ... "Super_L" i think
<davmor2> SturmFlut: no it's like a upstart job it say on key press do this
<ogra_> so yeah, you most likely can hack unity8 to do something else
<justCarakas> davmor2: but cant you make upstart then call a function that checks what action it should do ?
<ogra_> davmor2, i think it is actually unity ...
<davmor2> oh nice in that case
<SturmFlut> ogra_: Yeah, the larger screen is nice for the keyboard, I often miss the intended button on the E4.5, but the rest of the UI looks too large. And the out-of-box experience for german users is broken, on the first scope you ever get to see there is a string that's too long for its button ;)
<ogra_> yeah
<davmor2> SturmFlut: no you just use too longer a words :)
<SturmFlut> davmor2: True, but the wording in this case is much less than optimal too ;)
<davmor2> SturmFlut: if lang=="German"; nanofont
<ogra_> if lang=="German"; force_landscape()
<ogra_> ;)
<SturmFlut> if lang=="Finnish"; crash
<ogra_> "error: out of vowels"
<svij> haha
<SturmFlut> I once bought a picnic blanket in Sweden, it had the product name printed in different languages
<SturmFlut> And in ever language, things looked right
<justCarakas> orga_ davmor2 is there a way to skip the gpg blacklist stuff when switching channels ?
<SturmFlut> Except for finnish, that was like "hjdfsayyyjkfjlkyyyyjfjlkdjkyyyy"
<SturmFlut> Probably even more "y" than I just used
<popey> I do like the SailfishOS update names.
<popey> Äijänpäivänjärvi for example
<popey> Looks like line noise.
<SturmFlut> Or a baudrate mismatch
<jgdx> ei saa peittää
<popey> or dead pixels
 * popey hugs Stskeeps :)
<SturmFlut> or what a Samsung SSD returns when you read a sector
<popey> hah
<popey> also, meow
<ogra_> moo ?
<Stskeeps> popey: i can't even speak the update names.. crazy update names :)
<SturmFlut> popey: I challenge your "meow" with whatever you write down the noise a chinchilla makes
<ogra_> Stskeeps, you dont get finnish courses at jolla ?
<Stskeeps> ogra_: no, and i wouldn't accept one if they did.. polish was bad enough
<ogra_> polish is only bad when writing it i think :)
<svij> I really like the codenames of grml releases → https://grml.org/changelogs/
<svij> "Schluchtenscheisser" "Knecht Rootrecht"… :)
<SturmFlut> svij: "Knecht Rootrecht" is a great one
<SturmFlut> "Santa's little administrator"
<DonkeyHotei> i'd think what germans would want to know in polish is how to order food
<DonkeyHotei> i.e. german food and polish food are pretty similar
<ogra_> DonkeyHotei, you mean if i order beer there is no free sausage with it in poland ?
<ogra_> *g*
<justCarakas> is there a way to skip the gpg stuff with system-image-cli —switch ?
<nik90> anyone from norway who can confirm that 24-hour time is written as 14.30 instead of 14:30?
<diwic> nik90, doing a quick search on nsb.no shows timetables with 14:30
<diwic> nik90, dates show as 17.06.2015 and times as 15:25
<nik90> diwic: ah thnx. hmm why does qt.locale() show a dots separator...my day only gets weirder
<jgdx> nik90, :)
<SturmFlut> I'm a bit confused, is arale r1 equal to OTA-4?
<jgdx> nik90, from the 70s, Norway has been using a dot. As of 2014, a colon : is allowed.
<ogra_> SturmFlut, no, prior to OTA4 still
<jgdx> nik90, I think it should follow NS-ISO 8601 and use :
<nik90> jgdx: ah I am relieved..unfortunately what format the clock app uses is up to Qt.locale()..i cannot hard code it..and we seem to have discrepancy in the format shown between clock-app and the welcome-screen
<svij> SturmFlut: your question just got answered in the new mail ;)
<SturmFlut> svij: Oh, so I got a 32 GB device, but all the actual consumer versions will be 16 GB ones? Better not say that out too loud...
<svij> SturmFlut: :D
<ogra_> yeah, like in a püublic channel or something
<ogra_> :)
<SturmFlut> ogra_: Luckily the guys over at Softpedia don't know how to use IRC
<svij> SturmFlut: but we can say in a month "our storage was updated via an OTA update"
<SturmFlut> svij: Mhm, wireless flash!
<svij> YAY :D
<popey> SturmFlut: they do :) They join during our Q&A :)
<SturmFlut> popey: Because you put an IRC client thingy on the website
<popey> true
<ogra_> so its all your fault !
<SturmFlut> ogra_: http://blamepopey.com/
<ogra_> yep
 * nik90 waits to see what happens at the end of popey_exploit-0.3-alpha ;)
<popey> hah
<SturmFlut> Any reason why the MX4 officially has a 20.7 MP camera, but the files created on my phone are only around 14.7 MP
<mcphail> So how are the lucky few enjoying the Meizu? Is the difference in spec noticeable compared to the bq experience?
<svij> mcphail: yes
<ogra_> SturmFlut, did you select HQ in the camera app ?
<mcphail> svij: generally smoother, fewer spinny things?
<SturmFlut> ogra_: Yes
<svij> mcphail: yes, atleast for the first impression
<SturmFlut> ogra_: It's always 2880 x 5120 pixels
 * ogra_ must admit he never checked
<mcphail> svij: that's encouraging. Was wondering if a high-spec phone could preload/precache all the core apps to get rid of the spinnies altogether
<cedian_linux> have some issues with the camera here are the pastes: 1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11730339/ 2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11730349/ 3: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11730355/
<SturmFlut> mcphail: It feels much slicker and faster, but some things still take their time and sometimes the UI even stutters
<ogra_> svij, really, you find it faster than the aquaris ?
 * ogra_ finds quite the opposite
<svij> ogra_: yes
<svij> i rarely used the bq, because it was kind of too slow for me
<svij> SturmFlut: +1
<ogra_> oh ?
<svij> atleast starting apps on the bq is _damn_ slow
 * ogra_ hasnt used a phone that felt faster than the bq yet .... none of my android phones can cope 
<ogra_> oh, yeah, i never close them :)
<svij> compared to my android 5.0 nexus 4
<mcphail> SturmFlut: was wondering about that. It seems to be the qmlscene loading which slows down the bq. Otherwise it is very slick despite being a low-end device
<SturmFlut> ogra_: I think it already feels faster than the E4.5 because the MX4 wakes up instantly on a power button press and doesn't wake up a second later :P
<ogra_> i mean the UI speed and responsiveness
<ogra_> scrolling is slower on the MX ... if you have many apps installed the app scope takes a break when scrolling down ...
<svij> i didn't like using the OSK on the bq, thats better on the meizu (probably because of that bigger screen)
<SturmFlut> ogra_: At least in my impression the MX4 is better
<ogra_> the driver is not as good as the bq one and the higher resolution asks for a price :)
<ogra_> thats good
<jgdx> nik90, sorry, didn't see your reply before now. What's your suggestion?
<jgdx> nik90, why the disparancy?
 * svij might find a few glitches when he uses it a few days/weeks more
<SturmFlut> ogra_: Yeah, but the app scope has lots of issues on the bq too, I don't think it's the fault of the phone hardware alone
<ogra_> perhaps it is just my pre-production device having issues
<cedian_linux> ogra_ Ihave some issues with the camera here are the pastes: 1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11730339/ 2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11730349/ 3: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11730355/
<cedian_linux> (I have)
<ogra_> cedian_linux, i have no clue about cameras, sorry
<cedian_linux> ok
<ogra_> (specifically not about the HAL layer)
<cedian_linux> ok
<nik90> jgdx: I don't have a suggestion..I need to check with charles (i-dt developer) what format he uses to display time in the indicator and the welcome-scene.
<cedian_linux> ogra_ it adds some null values
<nik90> jgdx: I didn't hard code anything in the clock app and don't want to do so either..I am using standard Qt.locale() functions here
<jgdx> nik90, but if Clock app does the right thing®, shouldn't we just mark indicator-datetime as affected and clock app as invalid?
<nik90> jgdx: yeah let me check with charles before doing that.
<jgdx> and later, if the damned Norwegians want : in their clocks we let them change it via a setting
<jgdx> nik90, okay, wfm
<nik90> haha..ok
<seb128> kenvandine, jgdx, hey, we got qa to validate the first u-s-s stack of backports, up to you for the next silo ;-)
<jgdx> seb128, great stuff :) Ken started building that yesterday in silo3
<seb128> nice
<julianwi_> hi, I'm trying to port ubuntu touch touch to my x86 phone. I get following error in the last_kmsg: /sbin/adbd: error while loading shared libraries: libgio-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<jgdx> abeato, hi, do you have a minute?
<abeato> jgdx, sure
<jgdx> abeato, I'm sitting here looking at monitor ofono
<jgdx> abeato, and when I change a call forwarding setting, say voiceBusy to "1234", monitor ofono tells me that VoiceBusy changed.
<jgdx> abeato, but when I set VoiceUnconditional to "1234", monitor-ofono tells me VoiceUnconditional changed, but also that "Busy" changed.
<jgdx> why the inconsistency?
<abeato> jgdx, unconditional forwarding overrides other call forwarding options
<jgdx> abeato, yeah, but why VoiceBusy vs Busy ?
<abeato> jgdx, oh, I see what you mean... if that happens it is definitely a bug
<jgdx> seems like it's the same setting, with two different names
 * abeato checking ofono docs
<abeato> jgdx, I think those signals come from different interfaces
<mardy> Elleo: I think I have a bug for you, do you have a minute?
<abeato> jgdx, you have the property org.ofono.CallForwarding.VoiceBusy
<jgdx> abeato, and…? :P What interface reports Busy?
<ogra_> julianwi_, uh, you would need an initrd that is built for x86
<Elleo> mardy: sure, what's up?
<abeato> jgdx, and supplementaryservices-api.txt describes an argument to some function in org.ofono.SupplementaryServices
<mardy> Elleo: I just want to know if it has already been filed
<mardy> Elleo: so, I have my OSK set to write in Italian
<abeato> jgdx, mind doing a pastebin of the monitor-ofono output?
<julianwi_> ogra_, my initrd files are all i386 binarys
<mardy> Elleo: I write "Princ", then I choose "Principe" from the suggestions
<mardy> Elleo: then I type "s", and the suggestions show "principessa"; I pick that suggestion
<mardy> Elleo: but on the input field, the result is "Principeprincipessa"
<mardy> Elleo: is this a known bug?
<jgdx> abeato, added to comment.
<jgdx> s/comment/ofono issue
<ogra_> julianwi_, though that error only tells that it cant start adbd, there must be a real error somewhere in your logs
<ogra_> starting adbd is only the last step wehn an error occured
<Elleo> mardy: don't think so; does it not insert a space after the word when you select "Principe"? (so the 's' should start a new word)
<ogra_> (and also does not actually work anymore anyway witrh recent adbd)
<abeato> jgdx, I do not see the VoiceBusy property change event in the log
<mardy> Elleo: no, it doesn't (I turned auto punctuation off)
<jgdx> abeato, actually, I think that's the bug
<julianwi_> ogra_, the real error is: Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!
<jgdx> abeato, the lack of that property change
<ogra_> julianwi_, no, thats fallout too
<Elleo> mardy: ah, that'll probably be what makes the difference then
<ogra_> julianwi_, pastebin the whole last_kmsg somewhere
<abeato> jgdx, ok, thanks for the bug, I'll take a look
<jgdx> abeato, I'm confusing the matter with bringing in props from supplementaryservices
<Elleo> mardy: hmm, maybe no; jus ttried switching autopunctuation off and it still works correctly for me
<Elleo> mardy: autopunctuation should just handle double space for fullstops
<mardy> Elleo: must be autocorrection, then
<mardy> Elleo: yes, it's autocorrection
<abeato> jgdx, anyway I would prefer the bug in LP
<Elleo> mardy: ah, okay
<Elleo> mardy: yeah, could you file a bug for that? I think we should probably add spaces when the user selects a word from the word-ribbon regardless of whether auto-correction is on or not
<mardy> Elleo: in English: type "T", pick the suggestion "the", type "r", pick the suggestion "there", and you'll get thethere
<mardy> Elleo: no please! :-)
<mardy> Elleo: I use a lot of commas :-)
<jgdx> abeato, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ofono/+bug/1466095
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1466095 in ofono (Ubuntu) " When setting VoiceUnconditional, unset properties (e.g. VoiceBusy) is not reported" [Undecided,New]
<julianwi_> ogra_, I think the problem is that the bootloader adds console=null to my cmdline
<mardy> Elleo: and this concatenation of suggestions can be very useful for some languages
<jgdx> s/is/are
<abeato> jgdx, nice, thx
<Elleo> mardy: looks like we already have a bug for it here actually: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-keyboard/+bug/1384953 perhaps you could comment on that with the against doing it that way?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1384953 in ubuntu-keyboard "Selecting words from the word ribbon should insert a space" [Undecided,New]
<ogra_> julianwi_, oh, yeah, you need a proper tty there ... tty0 is a good one
<Elleo> mardy: I'd say for commas we should probably change that to work like other punctuation so it automatically removes any preceeding space
<anpok_> Elleo, mardy: but inserting spaces or not isnt really relevant to the prblem
<julianwi_> ogra_, ok I will try to rebuild my kernel with CONFIG_CMDLINE_OVERWRITE=y
<anpok_> Elleo, mardy: even with a space when you go back.. it often makes a suggestion based on the already typed letters (which is great) but then does not replace the whole word - just appends..
<ogra_> just make sure to have the neccessary options in your kernel cmdline option then ;)
<mardy> Elleo: anpok_ is right: even if you insert a space, then I can go back and remove it, and continue typin
<anpok_> Elleo: I would say that is essential not just useful..
<Elleo> if you backspace into a word it'll put it back into pre-edit
<Elleo> so the whole word will get replaced
<anpok_> but it appends the whole suggestion..
<Elleo> anpok_: can you show me the steps to do that?
<mardy> Elleo: ah, you are right
<Elleo> anpok_: for me it works correctly if you delete a space
<julianwi_> ogra_, which options are neccesary?
<ogra_> julianwi_, well, depends on your HW ... but you shoudl see the currently used cmdline in your boot log
<faenil> dandrader|bank: ping
<anpok_> Elleo: hm with english.. just th (select suggestion the) go back one space type r pick suggestion there -> ththere
<anpok_> or rather thethere
<anpok_> also works if you remove more from the word
<Elleo> anpok_: ah, I see what you mean; you've moving the cursor, not deleting backwards
<cedian_linux> ththere
<cedian_linux> nothing :P, I'm on my laptop
<Elleo> anpok_: yeah, we shouldn't be providing suggestions when you're in a word in the middle of a sentence, I suspect its trimming the last space when checking that
<anpok_> not moving .. sorry deleting
<Elleo> might be able to do a special case that still allows for suggestions when at the end of a word
<Elleo> anpok_: do you mean you are deleting? because I was able to reproduce it by moving the cursor, but not by deleting
<Elleo> anpok_: when deleting it puts the whole word back into preedit for me (so the whole word gets replaced)
<anpok_> not for me
<Elleo> anpok_: any chance you could make a quick video of what you're doing so I can see?
<m4nuuu_> Evening all, anyone elss running UT on the aquaris e4.5?
<faenil> ogra_: hey :) how can I trigger this from debuild? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/trunk/view/head:/CMakeLists.txt#L127
<faenil> I want to skip the tests and build the deb
<faenil> but -e NO_TESTS is not helping, probably because that's a cmake option and not an envvar
<anpok_> Elleo: uploading ...
<Elleo> anpok_: thanks
<m4nuuu_> is
<m4nuuu_> is
<anpok_> Elleo: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-keyboard/+bug/1466105
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1466105 in ubuntu-keyboard "Selected suggestion is always appended to pre-edit text" [Undecided,New]
<m4nuuu_> Is it possible to install android on the aquaris e4.5 ubuntu edition, or dual booting if possible?
<Elleo> anpok_: could you add what settings you have enabled to the bug?
<Elleo> anpok_: and what channel you're on? that should be adding the word back into pre-edit with what you're doing, so I'm guessing there's some combination of enabled/disabled features that causes that not to happen
<ogra_> faenil, ask some unity8 developer ?
<faenil> ogra_: fair point, I've tried prodding mzanetti :)
<ogra_> m4nuuu_, you can flash android, but there is no dusl boot
<ogra_> *dual
<faenil> but this is a more generic question :)
<mzanetti> faenil, usually one would use "cmake -DNO_TESTS"
<faenil> mzanetti: yeah, from cmake :) but from debuild?
<mzanetti> maybe "debuid -e -DNO_TESTS" or something
<mzanetti> just a gues
<faenil> nope
<mzanetti> dunno... edit debian/rules :D
<faenil> yeah well there are many ways I can do it :D
<faenil> just wanted to know the proper way
<faenil> there must be a way to add a cmake option from debuild
<mzanetti> yeah... quite sure there is, but don't know it.
<faenil> :)
<m4nuuu_> Ogra: So its possible to replace ubuntu with android? And if so this is easily reversible?
<anpok_> Elleo: done
<K1773R> what is the current plan to support VPN?
<ogra_> m4nuuu_, no, idea, i have never done it, but i think with some windows flash tool you can flash the device back and forth
<m4nuuu_> OK cool, I'll see what the deal is :) thanks
<Elleo> anpok_: thanks, have you had this problem for a long time or has it only just started?
<Elleo> anpok_: those settings don't look much different to what I have
<Elleo> anpok_: will have a poke around as soon as my device has finished running some autopilot tests and see if I can figure out a way to reproduce it
<cedian_linux> on my laptop the screen didn't want to start :(
<cedian_linux> But I resolved it
<ogra_> K1773R, VPN support is in the image bu there is no UI
<ogra_> you can set up some vpn with the keys and files in /home/phablet and manually firs it up though
<ogra_> *fire
<ogra_> (openvpn)
<anpok_> Elleo: not sure.. but it isnt something that happened just recently
<dandrader> faenil, pong
<Elleo> anpok_: okay, thanks; I'll see what I can do to reproduce it
<faenil> dandrader: hey :) I saw you committed the NO_TESTS config to Unity8's cmake
<faenil> so I was wondering if you knew how to to enable that from debuild
<faenil> i.e. without hacking around and disabling lines manually
<dandrader> faenil, I don't know, sorry. I don't use debuild. Maybe some DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS tag would be needed
<faenil> dandrader: alright, thanks anyway ;)
<anpok_> Elleo: hum it works fine on the rtm images
<Elleo> anpok_: interesting; I'm testing with wily and rc-proposed and not seeing it in either of those
<Elleo> anpok_: although actually on rc-proposed I have a trunk build of keyboard running currently
<Elleo> my wily image is a bit out of date though, will just try flashing the latest one
<K1773R> ogra_: openvpn isnt installed, i have to build it myself
<ogra_> what ?
<ogra_> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ dpkg -l |grep openvpn
<ogra_> ii  openvpn                                              2.3.2-9ubuntu4                                    armhf        virtual private network daemon
<ogra_> definitely installed
<K1773R> not for me, just flashed the current stable on mako
<dobey> it's installed in wily at least
<ArchNET> NICK
<ogra_> dobey, dont use wily :P
<ogra_> dobey, it is in vivid since months (i seeded it)
<ogra_> and nobody should use pre-vivid images anymore anyway :)
<ogra_> K1773R, the stable channel is very old anbd outdated ... there should be an update to it this week though
<ArchNET> ?
<ogra_> (well, the stable community channel that is, the official release channels are all updated already)
<K1773R> ogra_: i used ubuntu-touch/stable/ubuntu
<ogra_> right, thats the community channel
<ogra_> the upgrade is in testing this week and will land there eventually ...
<ArchNET> \msg nickserv register
<dobey> ogra_: i have wily on my mako to test the things i'm landing into wily :)
<ogra_> the stable/bq-aquaris.en and stable/meizu.en channels are updated since monday
<ogra_> dobey, crazy !
<K1773R> ogra_: which one should i pick then?
<dobey> ogra_: i only use that device for devel/testing work, not as an actual phone. so eh, doesn't much matter what i run on it, as long as it boots :)
<ogra_> K1773R, what device ?
<K1773R> mako
<ogra_> stable/bq-aquaris.en should be good then ... or just wait a few days for the upgrade in the ubuntu channel
<dobey> or use rc-proposed if you want slightly less tested stuff
<ogra_> living on the edge :)
<dobey> a softish edge
<dobey> more like a foam noodle
<anpok_> hum hm i use devel-proposed as a daily phone and to do testing
<dobey> now that is living on the edge
<ogra_> living on the foam noodle then
<ogra_> i can live with that description :)
<K1773R> ok, will wait
<ogra_> anpok_, well, devel-proposed is totally un-QAed ... gets all the crack and will eventually break if we start snappy work
<K1773R> its fine, i compiled openvpn myself ;)
<ogra_> K1773R, any reason to not just use am existing deb ?
<K1773R> ogra_: yes, broke my phone twice with chaning fings on the r/o filesystems
<K1773R> s/fings/things/, wtf
<ogra_> well, making it rw to install a single deb that wasnt installed before and then making it ro again wont do any harm
<K1773R> ok, then something else did ^^ good to know
<K1773R> last time there was no package openvpn, thats why i built it myself
<ogra_> it really depends what you do with the rw state :) usually small and single packages that are not installed already wont do any harm
<ogra_> oh, because you were using the RTM release, yeah
<ogra_> that doesnt have anything in the archive except for whats on the image
<K1773R> it was fine with the last 2-3 updates, but this time it broke :S
<ogra_> (thats all fixed with the current upgrade)
<ArchNET> terminal on ubuntu  phone
<charles> jgdx, nik90: what is the date formatting issue you two were talking about earlier?
<charles> the indicator's format is coded to match https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeAndDate#Presenting_times
<nik90> charles: in the norwegian locale, clock app shows time as 21.30 while indicator-datetime shows it as 21:30.
<nik90> charles: for clock app I'm using Qt.locale(), so we're wondering what format is used by indicator-datetime..if it was hard coded or not..
 * nik90 reads the link
<charles> ok. I don't think the link's germane for that
<charles> nik90, is there a ticket open for this already?
<nik90> charles: yes, one sec
<charles> I'm doing triage on a couple of other datetime questions today & will add this to my TODO
<nik90> chhttps://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1466002
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1466002 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "Clock display not using the same format as the indicator" [Undecided,New]
<charles> nik90, thanks
<nik90> yw
<seb128> ogra_, in your reply to this email you are assuming that the issue is a bluez one/that bluez5 resolves that problem, which is unsure, seems like they are mentioning pulse routing issues
<ogra_> seb128, oh, yeah that too ... i just wanted to point out the complexity of the task though ... since i find the accusation that we ignore the problem rather rude
<ogra_> feel free to point them to pulse :)
<seb128> ogra_, well, we ignore the problem it's true
<seb128> like we didn't assign anyone to look at what the issue is and work on resolving it
<ogra_> we ahvent ignored it in the phonedations team
<seb128> then there should be a bug with the status...
<ogra_> right, its a lack of manpower ..
<seb128> yeah, I don't say we could do better
<seb128> but we basically didn't work much on it by lack of resources/priority
<seb128> so he can challenge that the bug priority should be bumped
<ogra_> (and an issue that our BT specialis suddenly left the team and went to maintain the installer :P )
<seb128> which is pat&co decision
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> but its simply not like we say on a developer level "screw it, we dont care" ... that is what the mail implied
<seb128> right, it's just that he didn't get ranked as a top priority on our current list
<ogra_> yeah
 * seb128 is going to reply
<ogra_> thanks :)
<dednick> larsu: ping
<dednick> larsu: attaching a source to a mainloop. during an iteration, what is the order the sources are polled in? by the source priority?
<cedian_linux> Hi all
<cedian_linux> I'm removing Gentoo external and will install Ubuntu on there, my internal HDD starts failing
<colbyf> just sent an email to Enpass to ask if they would create there app for ubuntu phone
<colbyf> fingers crossed, good password manager and you can sync it with your ownCloud and other clouds
<colbyf> I also work in BT so pushing the app developes in there to make apps for the UK phone
<seb128> who is looking at unity-scopes nowadays? is https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/82f3407ea224db29041027eca65d23d17eb2027e a known issue?
<seb128> it's ranked high on e.u.c device issues
<seb128> smartscopesproxy error
<sergiusens_> alecu: ^
<dobey> hmm
<brobostigon> is there a method for working out battery drain?
<brobostigon> and the causes?
<studio_> hi
<brobostigon> hi studio_
<dobey> seb128: is there a bug report against unity-scopes-api for that one?
<studio_> popey, i have a question about the adapter in the video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JvDbi5h5RF4, is it an normal mhl adapter or displaylink?
<seb128> dobey, unsure, the e.u.c entry is not linked to one at least
<chrisccoulson> hi mandel. It's probably EOD for you, but just on the off-chance that you're still around - I have a question about the download manager and I've been told you're the person to ask :)
<dobey> seb128: can you get one filed for it? i think everyone who looks after that bit is gone for the day (either in eu or au)
<seb128> dobey, k
<dobey> seb128: thanks
<seb128> yw!
<chrisccoulson> hey seb128, how are you?
<studio_> popey, are you still there?
<seb128> chrisccoulson, hey, good! how are you?
<chrisccoulson> seb128, yeah, not bad :)
<ogra_> brobostigon, try to catch cking tomorrow, there are a bunch of measuring tools he has on the image ... and i think SturmFlut also wrote something about monitoring power drain if i'm not wrong
<studio_> @mhall119, sorry haven't seen, that you are also online. what adapter are you using?
<brobostigon> ogra_: ok, thank you.
<studio_> come on guys, what usb-adaper is it on 8:17 to clone the display?
<studio_> nobody knows, or nobody wants to tell?
<dobey> studio_: acquire a modicum of patience, please
<mhall119> studio_: it's a very specifoc slimport model
<mhall119> not all slimport adapters work with the nexus 4 it seems
<studio_> mhall119, is it mhl?
<mhall119> studio_: I'll have to find the Amazon link, will ping you with it layer
<mhall119> studio_: no, it's pre-mhl I think
<cwayne1> http://www.amazon.com/SlimPort%C2%AE-SP1002-Connect-connector-Supports/dp/B009UZBLSG
<studio_> mhall119, what is the different between "slimport" and mhl? payment for license? if yes, will that adapter work on the bq E4.5/E5?
<dobey> studio_: https://lmddgtfy.net/?q=slimport%20vs%20mhl
 * ogra_ would have used http://www.googlefight.com/index.php?word1=slimport&word2=mhl 
<ogra_> :P
<dobey> heh
<studio_> sorry, but i do not unterstand the video. it is not an official ubuntu phone
<dobey> …
<studio_> i think ubuntu touch needs more time. it is nice to see, what is "possible", but on the "official" ubuntu touch devices it is "now" not working.
<grepo> hello, I am new to ubuntu touch, may I consult bug reporting process here?
<ogra_> you mean the feature that is announced for april 2016 is not working today ? thats indeed shocking
<ogra_> grepo, sure
<dobey> studio_: stop expecting a product that has been announced to be released a year from now, on something that was released 6 months ago
<grepo> orga_: I am experienced Fedora user and feel lucky about Red Hat Bugzilla
<studio_> ogra_, yes maybe on 16.04, but not in the moment
<grepo> orga_: I was trying to file a bug report over launchpad for ubuntu touch, but the bug gets no maintainer for a long time
<grepo> orga_: How can I push the process forward?
<ogra_> grepo, there is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Avengers showing a bit of the package relations ... and for generic bugs you can use https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+filebug
<grepo> orga_: I did that with the result above...
<ogra_> the latter list  is reviewed by the phone product team regulary
<ogra_> grepo, got a bug number ?
<ogra_> studio_, who said when that it would be available "in the moment" ?
<studio_> ogra_, why canoncial make a different between "phone" and other touch devices with gsm/3g/lte-support?
<ogra_> it is a feature for 16.04 ... (which, as i think you have been told 1000 times now or more ... yet you come back to complain about it for your own fun apprantly)
<grepo> orga_: OK, I opened a filed bug now and added canonical system image as a affected project, does it help
<grepo> ??
<ogra_> grepo, whats the bug number ... i can find someone to push it forward
<grepo> the number is 1462090
<ogra_> bug 1462090
<ubot5> bug 1462090 in telephony-service (Ubuntu) "Calling to numbers formatted with slash results in Call failed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1462090
<grepo> yes
<ogra_> bfiller, ^^ ?
<grepo> orga_: I have the phone for two month not able to place a call to slovakian fixed lines because of i18n formatting
<studio_> ogra_, who said that? the blueprint. as i remember correct it said something about xmir on mir
<ogra_> grepo, right, i think bfiller's team is responsible for that part of the system ... i pinged him above and he will take care of getting it to the right developer
<ogra_> studio_, no idea what you talk about, sorry
<grepo> orga_, ok thanks
<studio_> ogra_, you asked, what is working in the moment, aren't you?
<bfiller> renatu: can you take a quick look at this bug grepo is reporting please? https://launchpad.net/bugs/1462090
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1462090 in telephony-service (Ubuntu) "Calling to numbers formatted with slash results in Call failed" [Undecided,New]
<ogra_> studio_, no, i know what is working atm
<bfiller> renatu: maybe tiago knows it better
<bfiller> grepo: we'll get it fixed for the next ota and can get you the fix before that if you're willing to make your phone rw
<grepo> what is the frequency of ota?
<ogra_> grepo, about monthly
<ogra_> last OTA went actually out on monday
<ogra_> (you should have recieved it)
<grepo> when putting rw, what is the way of patching? apt-get update?
<studio_> ogra_, ok, nice, but "maybe" you could answer my last question to you?
<ogra_> studio_, what was that last question ?
<studio_> ogra_, about the "phone"
<ogra_> all your question here are "about the phone"
<bfiller> grepo: apt-get update from a ppa or copy deb to phone and dpkg -i to install it
<studio_> ogra_, why canoncial make a different between "phone" and other touch devices with gsm/3g/lte-support?
 * ogra_ would do the latter ... as it is the least intrusive 
<ogra_> and then make the phone readonly again
<ogra_> studio_, does canonical do that ? i dont think so
<grepo> bfiller, ok no problem, i can remount / rw and update if it will not affect future ota updates....
<ogra_> dont use apt then
<bfiller> grepo: yeah, what ogra_ says is the best
<ogra_> if it is only a single package make it rw, wget the package, dpkg -i ... make it ro
<grepo> ok
<ogra_> apt will first need to update package caches etc etc ... the changes it does are a lot more
<bfiller> grepo: so to be clear, you are entering the number in the dialer app and it is incorrectly formatting it by adding "/"?
<studio_> there is no "phone". the is a handelt pc with gsm/lte or what ever support, same is with an "tablet-pc" or "netbook", isn't it?
<ogra_> who says that ?
<studio_> me
<ogra_> fine then
<grepo> bfiller: the / on the display is not a problem, but it should be removed when placing a call, I suggested regular expression change in a source code file in bug report
<studio_> ogra_, what is a PDA?
<bfiller> grepo: ok
<bfiller> saw that
<ogra_> studio_, something from the 90s that collects dust on my shelf
<studio_> ogra_, what is a phone?
<davmor2> studio_: a thing you make phone calls on
<studio_> :)
<grepo> biffler, I am not 100% sure I identified problem correcly but 99% the problem is the regular expression removing prettyprinting of the numbers
<bfiller> grepo: even if we strip the slash before placing the call, does it make sense to have / on the display?
<davmor2> studio_: how are you communicating on irc you are a studio
<studio_> davmor2, so for what is an ubuntu phone? just for making phone calls?
<grepo> bfiller: I don't mind the / on the screen it separates operator part of the number from the party number, but it it is not there i do not mind it either. Both solutions are OK for me.
<ogra_> studio_, it is a smartphone ... similar to an android or IOS or sailfish device
<bfiller> grepo: is / common for slovakian numbers?
<grepo> bfiller: yes they are often printed like this. The number before / identifies the locality of the fixed line.
<bfiller> grepo: ok thanks
<Sleep_Walker> grepo: you still use it?
<grepo> sleep_walker: use what?
<renatu> bfiller, let me take a look to see if it is related with number formating
<Sleep_Walker> I haven't seen '/' as separator in Czech republic for really long time
<ogra_> we have that in germany too ... but nobody would have the idea to type it in i guess
<bfiller> renatu: sounds like the / needs to be removed before placing the call but it is correct to have it on the display
<davmor2> studio_: depends on your user case, My mom would use only sms basically combined with a bit of phoning, because that is all she uses her android phone for, Then there are power users that very rarely use the phone or messaging tools on the device.  But the thing that differentiates a a phone from a table and pc, is it fits in your pocket and can make phone calls via the phone networks and sms via the phone networ
<davmor2> ks
<studio_> ogra_, a smartphone is just PR. "smart" phones have been old phones which became "smart" with some addons. bat they are still PDAs or handheld PCs ...
<ogra_> studio_, whatever you say ...
<grepo> sleep_walker: czech republic removed locality identification few year ago. You can move your number to another locality. I think it is not possible here in Slovakia. You should ask for non-goegraphical number if you want to move between locality.
<Sleep_Walker> grepo: thanks for explanation, I had no idea
<studio_> ogra_, would you say, that an mt6595 with phone support is just a "phone"?
<ogra_> studio_, no, i would say that a cpu has nothig to do with the use case of the software
<studio_> ok
<ogra_> and you wont get nowhere going on with this ... it is extremely tiring
<ogra_> (but you are being told that every time anyway, i know you wont listen to anyone in here as usual)
<grepo> bfiller: could you, please, put the URL from where could be the dpkg downloaded from to the bug report after it is avalilable? Thanks.
<bfiller> grepo: will do
<grepo> bfiller: thank you very much
<bfiller> grepo: sorry about the bug, thanks for reporting it
<bfiller> I didn't notice it earlier
<studio_> thanks guy for answering my questions for today, have to leave. wish you a nice evening. thanks again.
<grepo> bfiller: it is normal for the software to contain bugs. I was just frustrated for not taking care of it. I was not aware of the correct process. So is adding to cannonical system image correct way to get care of it? Or should I always use the url posted above by orga_?
<bfiller> grepo: adding canonical system image and the affected project (in this case telephony-service) is the correct way, the bugs get triaged fairly often but sometimes it takes a while
<bfiller> grepo: so best to file the bug and ping one of us on irc if it's something critical
<grepo> OK. I will do it like this. Thank you once more. Bye
<grepo> I have one more question, does anybody observe same bahaviour? When I disable wifi, battery drains faster than when it is enabled on bq aquaris... or does it only seem to me?
 * ogra_ never disables wifi ... 
<ice9> I'm trying to initiate the repo but I get this error https://gist.github.com/anonymous/95255793b01a8d52379e
<ogra_> on idle my phone lasts about 5-6 days (if i dont touch it at all) ...
<ogra_> average usage gets me 2-3 days ... heavy usage a bit more than one day
<grepo> orga_: when the phone was new, i had one sim installed, wifi on, and the phone on the table without moving I got 8 days and 7 nights.
<grepo> orga_: now with two sims installed and wifi off 3 days and two nights.\
<ogra_> yeah, thats normal
<ogra_> i did use two sims for a while and didnt notice a difference ...
<ogra_> so it may actually be the turned off wifi
<grepo> orga_: it is very strange, I would expect the battery to last longer with wifi off...
<ogra_> well, there is surely some bug ...
<ogra_> like the notification service polling more or some such
<grepo> ogra_: yeah, I think so. But if nobody else is observing it maybe it is not true and it is only seeming to me...
<ogra_> to observe it you need to turn off wifi ... not sure how common that is
<ogra_> i definitely never turn it off
<ogra_> you could try writing to the mailing list and see if others have the same experience
<grepo> ok. will try.
<taiebot> Is anyone on OTA 4 ? just want to check if bug on willy is present on older revision. Open contact-app => select a contact => click on the little messaging icon => (Opens the messaging app )try to send a sms from there ( it should work but it fails)
<SturmFlut> grepo: The standby time of my E4.5 is so long that I usually forget when I last had to charge it, so if my phone showed this bevior too, I wouldn't have noticed. But there are people out there who seem to have the equipment to actually measure such things, see bug 1460945
<ubot5> bug 1460945 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "System Settings Updates/Storage pages lead to high cpu usage even there is no network/io activity" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1460945
<grepo> taiebot: how can I check OTA version? I have the one from monday... probably not what you want...
<taiebot> grepo could you try?
<grepo> SturmFlut: I was running top on terminal not seeing any high cpu usage. It should be something hidden. Polling frequently, but not using CPU hard.
<ogra_> grepo, monday was the OTA4 :)
<grepo> taiebot: sure i can, i am going to, but how to check for ota version?
<ogra_> (i think you see it as 23 in your system-settings)
<ogra_> ah, no, 24 actually
<grepo> taiebot: the message was successfully sent.
<grepo> taiebot: but i have chosen contact from Favorites. I do not know if that matters?
<matv1> etmyth
<matv1> etm
<taiebot> grepo: mm weird mine when i do this it opens the messaging app on a different thread than the original contact thread and from their i cannot send any messages
<grepo> ogra: you mean OS Ubuntu15.04(r23)??? This is what I see...
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> http://system-image.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/rc/bq-aquaris.en/krillin/ shows a 24 ...
<grepo> really weird. why do i see r23?
<taiebot> ogra_ can you confirm it works on 24  Open contact-app => select a contact => click on the little messaging icon => (Opens the messaging app )try to send a sms from there ( it should work but it fails)
<SturmFlut> ogra_: You are looking at the "rc" channel
<ogra_> SturmFlut, oops :P
<SturmFlut> ogra_, grepo: OTA-4 equals "r23" on the stable channel
<ogra_> thats what you get when never using the stable channel :P
<SturmFlut> taiebot, grepo: Most people should be on OTA-4 by now, sadly I don't have a SIM in my bq at the moment
<grepo> ok, understand...
 * SturmFlut has too many phones and not enough SIMs
<matv1> hmm cached search suggestions in scopes are placed outside of the shell. Seen it before but thought that was fixed. Has it regressed since OTA4?
<taiebot> sturmflut is your Sim on your new phone ? (saw the google + post)
<SturmFlut> taiebot: Yep
<taiebot> me is jealous ;-)
<svij> same for me ;)
<taiebot> just wished it had a SD card
<taiebot> Sturmflut: How app startup compares ?
<SturmFlut> taiebot: Yeah, the lack of an SD card while having just 12 GB of available storage is a problem for me. I upgraded my bq to 72 GB
<ogra_> SturmFlut, there is resize code that will land in one of the next OTAs that will at least expand to the full disk for you
<SturmFlut> taiebot: It starts crazy fast. 20 seconds from power-on to lockscreen
<SturmFlut> ogra_: Pssst, we got a special version ;)
<ogra_> yeah :) thats why i said "full disk" ;)
<svij> ogra_: I always wanted a storage upgrade through an OTA update… you should that with the RAM too :P
<taiebot> sturmflut i meant the apps like calculator, browser, etc. Sometimes i get a little bit frustrated with waiting
<ogra_> svij, well, we'll see ... i work on snappy now you will have to wait til the phone switches to it
<svij> ogra_: :)
<ogra_> taiebot, just dont close them :)
<svij> taiebot: it's a bit better on the mx4 compared to the bq
<SturmFlut> ogra_: Ah, you mean the whole 17 GB? ;)
<ogra_> SturmFlut, 16 ... yeah :)
<SturmFlut> taiebot: The browser on the MX4 starts in about half the time the bq needs
<taiebot> ogra_ yeah i might have OCD for running apps cannot let them in the dash needs to swipe them away.
<ogra_> haha
<taiebot> ogra_ always wondered if some should not be hidden in the background like ,messaging, contact, browser,  to give the device a speedier feel.
<SturmFlut> taiebot: Same for the Music app, starts about twice as fast than the bq
<ahayzen> SturmFlut, really? how fast?
<SturmFlut> taiebot: And the MX4 has 2 GB of RAM, so it doesn't have to kill apps all the time
<ogra_> taiebot, heh, bfiller brought that up a few times for the dialer app :)
<ahayzen> its around 2.7-3.2s on mako when i last checked
<taiebot> Sturmflut: i only have a nexus 4 here and like ahayzen i would say most apps start in 3-4sec when they have been cached. Calculator can take up to 6 sec
<ArchNET> NickServ VERIFY REGISTER ArchNET xqpoojqexlth
<SturmFlut> ahayzen: I just did a cheap test with a stopwatch, on the bq it's exactly 5 seconds until the app starts to show actual content, on the MX4 it's about 2.7 to 3
<SturmFlut> ArchNET: ...you might want to do that right
<ArchNET> why
<SturmFlut> ArchNET: Because we just saw your password
<ahayzen> SturmFlut, copy this script on your device http://people.ubuntu.com/~ahayzen/measure.py and run $ ./measure.py /home/phablet/.cache/upstart/unity8.log ApplicationManager::onProcessStarting "MirSurfaceItem::updateMirSurfaceFocus true"
<ahayzen> SturmFlut, and it'll tell you how long it takes for the app to start
<SturmFlut> ahayzen: Ooooh!
<ahayzen> ...or at least gives you a measurable value :-)
<SturmFlut> I'll just enable Developer Mode for the first time
<taiebot> ahayzen: are you developping for the music app?
<SturmFlut> So exciting
<ahayzen> just remember the first time you start an app it has to build the cache, so measure with the second/third start
<ahayzen> taiebot, yeah ;-)
<SturmFlut> ahayzen: Yeah, I measured after a couple of starts
<taiebot> ahayzen can i make a feature request?
<ahayzen> taiebot, maybe? hehe
<ahayzen> taiebot, ... is it an Eq .. or convergence?
<taiebot> Ahayzen. There should be some kind of animation to show that music is playing like a fake music spectrum on the bottom bar would be lovely https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=music+spectrum+images&client=ubuntu&hs=IV1&channel=fs&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=b9uBVfC4AuHd7gbSo4HIDw&ved=0CCEQsAQ&biw=1280&bih=682
<ahayzen> taiebot, interesting, across all pages? or just when the toolbar is shown (non now playing page)?
<ArchNET> I want to install penman on Ubuntu phone
<ArchNET> zenmap
<ArchNET> or nmap
<ahayzen> ArchNET, this may interest you https://uappexplorer.com/app/netscan.mzanetti
<ArchNET> tank you
<ahayzen> taiebot, its probably best you report a bug against the music-app in lp, and i'll mark it as wishlist and i suppose we would need design input
<SturmFlut> taiebot: Okay, so according to your script the Music app starts in about 4100ms on the bq and 1800ms on the MX4
<ahayzen> SturmFlut, interest, is this with a completely empty queue?
<ahayzen> *interesting
<taiebot> ahayzen well the black bar that you click on to show now playing at the bottom could be a music spectrum analyser or a fake one. It would be just moving to show that music is playing. I found myself more than ones with wondering if i had launch the music and did not realised the sound was muted.
<SturmFlut> ahayzen: No, different music files on both devices. I would have to synchronize both for a very fair comparison
<ahayzen> SturmFlut, it doesn't really matter about how many music files are on the device, just if any were in the play queue
<ahayzen> taiebot, yeah the only visual element we have is the seekbar moving *very* slowly across the bottom :-)
<mzanetti> rpadovani, I've fixed the issues
<SturmFlut> ahayzen: I think the queues should be empty
<ahayzen> SturmFlut, if they are then yeah its a pretty good test :-)
<ahayzen> sounds about the right times tbh
<matv1> I cannot even find a bugreport for that. surely I am not the only one seeing that on the bq?
<taiebot> ahayzen https://gitlab.com/nitroxis/pasa/
<taiebot> :)
<ahayzen> taiebot, hehe unfortunately we don't have access that low :-/ we just tell media-hub what to play
<matv1> ..assuming that that would be a Unity bug.
<taiebot> matv1: is it for search suggestion in scopes. if you report it i confirm it
<matv1> yes thats right. It appears above the searchbox. which is outside of visible area
<matv1> taiebot I am guessing report it against Unity right?
<taiebot> matv1: unity8
<matv1> taiebot yup will do.
<ArchNET> I have a problem on mi phone
<ArchNET> sudo passwd
<dobey> !ask | ArchNET
<ubot5> ArchNET: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dobey> ArchNET: the password is whatever you set it to. the pin/password for the lock screen
<ArchNET> ies but , I cant change the password
<ogra_> you can ... via system-settings
<dobey> yes you can, in the system settings
<dobey> ArchNET: if you are trying to use sudo to use apt though, i'd not recommend it. you should create a chroot on your phone and install any cli tools in there instead, and use them from within the chroot
<ArchNET> it say authentification token manipulation error
<ogra_> ArchNET, if you use system-settings to change it ?
<dobey> you can't use the passwd command to change the root password. there is no root password
<ogra_> and the password database is locked down
<dobey> exactly
<dobey> see https://askubuntu.com/questions/620740/recommended-way-to-install-regularcli-deb-packages-on-ubuntu-phone/623311#623311 for making a chroot
<matv1> taiebot https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1466228
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1466228 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "search suggestion in scopes is shown outside visible shell on Krillin" [Undecided,New]
<taiebot> matv1 confirmed and i placed a screenshot too
<matv1> taiebot ah cheers!
<matv1> taiebot hang-on, now I see that its not actually the same thing. In Mako the hint covers the searchbox, I see in your screenshot
<matv1> in Krillin the search hint just is not visible
<matv1> I will add a screenshot as well to show the difference
<taiebot> matv1: yeah i think the bug should be called the position of the search box is not fixed. sometime the little arrow is above the search box.
<matv1> taiebot agreed. I will update in a minute :)
<taiebot> matv1 i did find this search box at different place on my screen http://uppix.com/f-screenshot2015065581e434001931da.png
<matv1> taiebot haha I never saw that one before. what channel/release is that on?
<taiebot> matv1 its quite easy to trigger when you have done more than 3 searches.
<taiebot> matv1 i am on willy (the bleeding edge)
<matv1> taiebot I see.
<matv1> oh yeah I can do that too on BQ stable, i just found out. I can actualy swipe the sugestions list to a different place on the screen so that it looks like your screenshot
<taiebot> matv1: so far it has been not very bleeding :) kudos to the developpers as UT is becoming more and more stable. back in the days you could end up with a non-working phones.
<matv1> taiebot totaly agreed! all in all its looking pretty neat
<matv1> I started out on the galaxy nexus back in october 2013 :D
<matv1> i recently came across an ols screenshot
<matv1> looks totaly different now
<matv1> background of homescope was purple for starters
<taiebot> has been my primary phone since oct 2013 was kind of edgy at that time.  ;-)
<matv1> taiebot wow respect :D not even most canonical peeps went that deep in that early
<matv1> taiebot it actualy makes me happy to be reporting minor things like that search sugestions thingy :)
<taiebot> Lol well i do not receive that many call use my phone as a webbrowser mainly. Has soon as i got 3g working that was it. My girlfriend did not like it because i was missing sms and calls :-D
<matv1> taiebot lol :) same here
<taiebot> Anyway bed time.
<ArchNET> Ubuntu phone must be changed completly
<genii> Feel free to do so
<ArchNET> Yes
<mcphail> matv1: can you post the screenshot? Would be interested to see how things have changed
<ArchNET> the operaring system must be changed , the graphic interface sucks.  unity dock aswell ,
<ArchNET> I like Ubuntu
<matv1> mcphail you mean the one frm back in 2013?
<mcphail> yep - if you still have it
<ogra_> ArchNET, you dont sound like you do
<matv1> haha hang on a minute, I should do
<mcphail> :)
<ArchNET> but Ubuntu phone phablet it's sucks sorry for the comment
<matv1> found it :) wasnt even a screenshot propper. just a selfie, just after initial flash :)
<matv1> http://uppix.com/f-image0015581e8de001931df.jpg
<matv1> you couldnt even do screenshots back then
<mcphail> looks like firefoxOS!
<matv1> mcphail haha don't say that
<mcphail> That is a real moment in history. Thanks for sharing!
<matv1> you also have to realise that they started out with a lot of placeholders. i.e. thumbs that didnt do anything
<mcphail> that is called "ambition"
<matv1> mcphail no problem I am sure there are many others who have the same kind of shots :)
<matv1> absolutely true! I am still amazed every day
<mcphail> I love this kind of stuff. Wish I had been along for the ride
<matv1> the ride is still pretty early days :)
<mcphail> fun, isn't it?
<matv1> yup. my next biggie would be standing next to someone on the street using one of these
<matv1> that would just blow me away
<mcphail> It is a shame the bq looks so much like an Iphone. No-one notices when you use it
<mcphail> I'm hoping for a bright and shiny device in Ubuntu-orange or purple. That would get heads turning
<matv1> mcphail, they will notice for sure when you run a full desktop off your phone at the end of this year
<matv1> mphail that would actualy be a great idea
<matv1> those colors
 * mcphail shouldn't be relied upon for fashion advice
<matv1> mcphail :)
<nik90> balloons: ping
<nik90> balloons: When you see this msg can you re-run jenkins on https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/migrate-to-15.04-framework/+merge/260336
<nik90> balloons: looking at the fail log, it seems it failed for 2 reason, the first being no internet connection and the second being a random segmentation fault of clock app.
<nik90> balloons: Are the jenkins vivid machines connected to the web? I know we talked about mocking online search but never got to it in utopic. But seemingly it is failing now on vivid due to that reason.
<mariogrip> ahoneybun: Hey, I saw that you registered on the forum, but you're not activated. did you get the activate email? I'm asking because some people didn't got the activate email, but i thought i fixed that issue.
#ubuntu-touch 2015-06-18
<KTEC> hello
<KTEC> am trying  to upgrade to 14.4
<KTEC> its hanging
<KTEC> what can i do
<ahoneybun> mariogrip: I did not
<mariogrip> ahoneybun: I activated you. I dunno what's going on with php mail not sending to some emails, I might try switch to smtp...
<ahoneybun> thanks mariogrip
<ignacio> Hi everyone!
<dholbach> good morning
<fooloop> well turns out eap/mschapv2 was surprisingly simple now I finally had 5 minutes
<fooloop> manually anyway
<bricklin> Missing more wifi connection setting on the ubuntu phone , anyone working on that?
<ogra_> bricklin, what do you miss exactly
<bricklin> EAP-settings , PEAP  TLS and more cant connect offfice netork with it
<ogra_> i think there are bugs open for that
<ogra_> (dont ask me which ones :) )
<ogra_> that question comes up more often here
<bricklin> okey , but i guess its not a bug just a missing feature :) thanks anyway
<ogra_> well, missing features are "wishlist" bugs :)
<bricklin> yepp :)
<popey> bricklin: yes, there is a  long standing bug for PEAP etc.
<popey> (I filed it two years ago)
<popey> bug 1241986
<ubot5> bug 1241986 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Cannot connect to WPA/WPA2, EAP-PEAP, MSCHAPV2 network" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1241986
<popey> looks like it's had some activity this month \o/
<ogra_> yay
<davmor2> popey: iirc it is planned for ota5 preliminarily (hopes that is the right word) also iirc all the bits are there it is just missing the gui to set it up.
<lotuspsychje> gmail has nice security feature now, warning me about login in from nexus7 with unknown browser :p
<popey> davmor2: that's happy news
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/BQ-Aquaris-E5-HD-Ubuntu-Edition-Is-Now-Available-for-Purchase-Without-Pre-Order-484639.shtml
<lotuspsychje> bq open again :p
<lotuspsychje> svij, sturmflut_ : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XCQKZlwWve8
<svij> lotuspsychje: I saw that already yesterday ;)
<lotuspsychje> ah cool :p
 * svij will record a (german) video on the weekend probably
<lotuspsychje> great!
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy International Picnic Day! 😃
<brobostigon> the gmail notifications, are they limit to a certain parts of the inbox?
<brobostigon> limited*
<davmor2> brobostigon: just inbox iirc
<brobostigon> davmor2: ok, strange, because it doesnt actuallly notify of all email in inbox, as far as i can tell.
<mcphail> Is Ubuntu running on any tablet as a "daily driver" yet?
<davmor2> mcphail: n7 and n10
<davmor2> mcphail: more n7 than n10 though
<mcphail> davmor2: is n7 likely to be the ongoing best-supported device?
<davmor2> mcphail: yeap make sure it is a n7 2013 edition though
<mcphail> davmor2: thanks. Looking to get one for some demos we use in the dept
<brunch875> the new shell on utouch looks pretty neat
<brunch875> does anyone know if the new unity is going to hit the desktop any soon?
<brobostigon> new shell?
<brunch875> euh I refer to how unity behaves now
<brunch875> with the new rotation
<brunch875> and scrollable from top
<ogra_> brunch875, depends how you define "soon" i guess ... it will eventually take over the desktop completely :)
<brunch875> is it usable on the desktop now?
<ogra_> this again depoends how you define "usable" :)
<brunch875> I know it can be installed but I've read someplace it isn't really usable
<brunch875> euuh... my definition would be "not extremely cumbersome to use to a point which urges you to roll back"
<brunch875> + stable
<greyback_> brunch875: unity8 desktop needs a lot of work before it would replace unity7. Right now I'd call unity8 on desktop in the pre-alpha stage
<brunch875> ah I see
<ogra_> brunch875, https://plus.google.com/+NicholasSkaggs/posts/W6PxiF57NTW?pid=6161321864839877986&oid=115054251212417394181 ... if you can live with a terminal and a browser it could be "usable" to some extend
<ogra_> if you want a full desktop experience, better wait 6 months :)
<brunch875> then it is 'kinda' ready!
<brunch875> woah!
<ogra_> kinda :)
<brunch875> I'll give it a try then
<ogra_> there is a "unity8-lxc" package with which you can run it in an lxc container without trashing your system
<brunch875> how about installing like gnome so I can select from login?
<brunch875> is that not possible?
<ogra_> you can select it for login i think ... with the lxc setup
<brunch875> ooh
<ogra_> (ask in #ubuntu-desktop, they know more)
<brunch875> thanksman, I'll try it right away
<cedian_linux> I've got my external hard drive working again Thank you gparted
<cedian_linux> ogra_ I think unity 8 is like Windows 8 on desktops. Just horrible
<cedian_linux> On a laptop it's even worse
<ogra_> ?
<ogra_> it doesnt look any different to our current laptop desktops
<cedian_linux> Not on my laptop it's like a touch device
<seb128> unity8 needs work to be desktop/laptop friendly, it's limited in its current version
<ogra_> yeah, look again in 6 months
<seb128> but work is ongoing so it should improv
<seb128> e
<ogra_> (but see the G+ post above ... you can already make it work and look like a normal desktop
<ogra_> )
<cedian_linux> :)
<cedian_linux> How can I install/use new icons
<balloons> nik90, rebuilding
<balloons> nik90, the mp has a conflict now
<nik90> balloons: I will be back in about 2 hrs to fix it. Urgent work.
<balloons> nik90, ack. I also finished my changes: https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-clock-app/update-test-layout/+merge/262271
<cedian_linux> Got a black screen with cursor when starting unity 7
<cedian_linux> 8
<mariogrip> Tassadar: I got ubuntu touch to install using Mulitrom, but now i got a problem with "kexec call failed" DTB: Failed to load dtb appended to zImage, invalid offset!Cannot load /realdata/media/0/multirom/roms/utouch_rc-propose1/zImage... Any ideas?
<Tassadar> well it's telling you what's wrong
<mariogrip> Yeah, i see that, but i tried to set the offset to the same as mako, but still no luck
 * ogra_ bets the offset is device and initrd-size specific and needs to be computed individually
<Tassadar> does that zImage have dtb appended?
<ogra_> just grabbing the value from another device is likely not working
<ogra_> though this is interesting, dont you usually append the dtb to the kernel binary instead of the initrd ?
<mariogrip> Yeah, but it uses dtbToolCM is that a problem?
<mariogrip> ogra_: Yeah, i expected it to not boot, but i just tested anyway...
<mcphail> I wish ARM devices had sensible bootloaders
<ogra_> uboot is nice
<hevyhomie> i keep getting this error: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11735349/
<mcphail> only if you know the magic
<ogra_> we just need to make it the default on intel too and you have a sensible standard bootloader everywhere
<ogra_> ;)
<hevyhomie> sorry if I intruded....
<mcphail> uboot isn't even standard on uboot-booted devices :)
<ogra_> details :P
<ogra_> hevyhomie, why do you build surfaceflinger ?
<ogra_> just kick it out
<hevyhomie> ogra_: do I delete the .so file?
<hevyhomie> ogra_: btw, it's my first port ever since I cannot find a moto e port.
<ogra_> no, you want to make it not build it ...
<ogra_> so you remove it somewhere in the build scripts
<mariogrip> Tassadar: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11735424/
<hevyhomie> ogra_: thanks
<asok30> hi guys
<asok30> someone know if samsung galaxy gt-i9505 can boot ubuntu touch?
<asok30> yes
<asok30> im trying to find info how to put ubuntu on gt-i9505
<asok30> first ubuntu and then i wannt kali linux put on my device :)
<greyback__> asok30: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices shows you might have luck
<asok30> can someone help me?
<asok30> i  have been there
<asok30> im not noob but at the moment i dont know if i will do it
<asok30> dont wanna brick my phone
<asok30> ;)
<greyback__> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/i9505 has links to install instructions and an image. It's highly unlikely you'll brick your phone, but as it's a community port, there's no guarantees
<conyoo> https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9737999
<conyoo> ^^
<jgdx> that contenthub is a cool thing kenvandine
<kenvandine> :)
 * kenvandine wonders what inspired that 
<jgdx> kenvandine, contacts import in call forwarding ui
<jgdx> took me 7 seconds to do 80%
<kenvandine> ah
<kenvandine> woot
<kenvandine> jdstrand, i have a branch with fixes for the recently added SocketDemangler rule which is needed for a content-hub branch i'm working on
<kenvandine> https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu/ual_typo/+merge/262326
<kenvandine> jdstrand, ^^ can you take a look at that and hopefully land it in wily soonish?
<jdstrand> kenvandine: yes, I will do that today
<kenvandine> jdstrand, thanks!
<jdstrand> np
<asok30> thanks guys :)
<asok30> cheers
<Elleo> ogra_, sil2100: any idea who I should be pinging about updating the touch seeds? I seem to remember pestering one or the other of you in the past, but I'm not sure what the process is now
<sil2100> Elleo: hey!
<Elleo> sil2100: heya :)
<sil2100> Elleo: hm, good question, ogra_ was our guy in the past but he's busy with snappy now
<sil2100> I think I should pick that up
<Elleo> sil2100: ah cool, basically we have a bunch of new keyboard layouts to add thanks to community folks writing some awesome new layouts :)
<sil2100> Let me take a look at that after the meeting then
<Elleo> sil2100: great, thanks
<Elleo> sil2100: the new packages are: ubuntu-keyboard-greek, ubuntu-keyboard-icelandic, ubuntu-keyboard-norwegian-bokmal, ubuntu-keyboard-romanian, ubuntu-keyboard-scottish-gaelic, ubuntu-keyboard-slovenian and ubuntu-keyboard-ukrainian :)
<popey> Elleo: disappointed there's no ubuntu-keyboard-klingon
<Elleo> heh
<Elleo> popey: once the new json layout stuff is complete we'll be able to make layout click packages, so you can make your own klingon layout and distribute it in the store :)
<nik90> Elleo: also ubuntu-keyboard-elvish pls
<ogra_> sil2100, awesome, if you need any help, you know where to find me
<Elleo> heh
 * nik90 is puzzled to see 15 elvish languages listed in wikipedia \o/
 * ogra_ doesnt care about klingon kbds ... i want klingon voice output !!
<popey> Elleo: yay!
<ogra_> (for the GPS navigation app !!!)
<popey> Elleo: I'm also interested in a terminal layout with more nerdy buttons, like escape, ctrl + alt :)
<Elleo> popey: that'll be trickier, as those aren't currently accepted in the layout definition, so you might have to wait a little while for that one
 * mcphail wonders if the windows phone keyboard has ctrl-alt-del?
<Elleo> popey: it will, however, be possible to make a "Hodor" keyboard layout
<Elleo> since you can have multi-letter keys
<ogra_> each key printing "hodor" ?
<Elleo> ogra_: or just one giant "Hodor" key printing "Hodor"
<ogra_> lol
<Elleo> so you see, I do consider the most important use cases ;)
<davmor2> ogra_: only issue is then you have to talk to your phone in Klingon to make it work and I'm not sure you are fluent enough yet :P
<ogra_> davmor2, after i used the GPS nav app a few times by typing in and listening to it i'm sure i'll grab the basics :)
<Tm_T> hola!
<Tm_T> about MX4, is there images available for reflashing?
<ogra_> did you break yours already ?
<Tm_T> almost (=
<Tm_T> would be easier that way instead of manually taking bits off from the root
<ogra_> there is the ubuntu-touch/rc/meizu.en channel
<Tm_T> ah neat, thanks
<ogra_> that should have the image you got with the first OTA after boot
<Tm_T> so I can start from scratch and try break things again and again (:
<Tm_T> I haven't managed yet to run any KDE stuff on this beast, nor any X-app
<ogra_> wait til thats working then :)
<ogra_> thats still 6 months away
<Tm_T> ogra_: waiting sounds boring, I rather try find the limits
<ogra_> someone wrote a nice hack report to the ML recently
<ogra_> running twm xvkbd and chromium on his bq
<Tm_T> ubuntu-phone list?
<ogra_> yeah
<Tm_T> thanks, will look into it
<mhall119> for some reason my 8am alarms keep going off at 12pm
<mhall119> anybody know why?
<mhall119> I even deleted it and re-created it, still happens
<k1l> dont press snooze that often ;p
<mhall119> but when I set a test alarm at 2pm, it went off at 2pm
<mhall119> k1l: :-P
<SturmFlut> ogra_: I can't help but notice that everbody and their mom is doing Snappy now
<ogra_> :D
<ogra_> awesome, aint it ? :)
<SturmFlut> ogra_: Which makes me think what you and your Snappy Skynet did to make this happen
<ogra_> just not giving up is key :)
 * SturmFlut noticed that the Snappy "logo" looks like a Borg cubus
<ogra_> LOL
<nik90> mhall119: vivid or willy?
<mhall119> nik90: wily
<SturmFlut> ogra_: Just so you know, if you plan to abduct me with your Snappy Erle Drones because I know too much, mzanetti has a full copy of all the records
<nik90> mhall119: I remember taibot mentioning something similar yesterday and the issue exists only in willy. I believe charles is copying the fix from vivid to willy.
<mhall119> nik90: cool,thanks
<mzanetti> what?
<ogra_> SturmFlut, ah,, damn ... but i can bribe him
<SturmFlut> mzanetti: Psst, just play along!
<mzanetti> oh, those records
<mhall119> SturmFlut: mzanetti is already compromised, who do you think turned you in? ;)
 * ogra_ cleans the record player so it is ready when the records show up :P
<SturmFlut> Damned mzanetti, not you too!
<SturmFlut> Hm, what's that high-pitched noise that's getting louder
<mhall119> ignore it, it's nothing, just stay within 2 meters of your current position
<SturmFlut> Good evening, ladies and gentlemen! May I introduce you to the Church of Snappy?
<SturmFlut> And no, I have definitely not been brainwashed in the meantime
<ogra_> oh, i hadnt looked at G+ yet ...
<SturmFlut> ogra_: My G+ is going crazy since I got that MX4
<SturmFlut> http://sturmflut.github.io/ubuntu/touch/2015/06/18/an-early-look-at-the-Meizu-MX4-ubuntu-edition/
<ogra_> yeah, i can imagine :)
 * ogra_ just saw http://news.softpedia.com/news/Ubuntu-Touch-to-Switch-Soon-to-Ubuntu-Snappy-Core-484677.shtml
<ogra_> "soon" hah
<SturmFlut> ogra_: I bet you five euros that your krillin and arale are already running Snappy
<popey> i like that meizu shared an insiders video on fb
<ogra_> SturmFlut, shhh :)
<SturmFlut> popey: Yeah, that was very nice!
<SturmFlut> ogra_: Just give me the money
 * ogra_ sneakse the money to SturmFlut undre the table 
 * SturmFlut pretends nothing has happened
 * SturmFlut whistles
<ogra_> lovely !
<ogra_> "There you go, Ubuntu Touch based on Ubuntu Snappy Core and with the power to do much more than just being a phone. It could act like a Raspberry Pi on steroids."
<nik90> popey: Meizu shared it on g+ as well .. nice to see engage with the community
<svij> you all are hilarious :)
<mhall119> popey: I loved seeing that too
<pundir> hi.. i'm kind of stuck on installing vivid-preinstalled-touch-armhf on Nexus 7.
<pundir> rootstock-touch-install doesn't finish and appears to be stuck or waiting for something
<pundir> at: adding android system image to installation ...
<pundir> i was able to run ubuntu-touch on Nexus 7 sometime back
<pundir> has anything changed in between?
<ahoneybun> mhall119: yay that update fix for GPS has the nearby scope working now!
<crs1> hi, i am trying to flash an old revision with ubuntu-device-flash --revision=200 touch --channel=ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed/ubuntu
<crs1> and it always flashes with the following error:
<crs1> Cannot push /home/anna/.cache/ubuntuimages/pool/custom-f8b7a05c79b51ebe4d170c9e9cca51fe9e0898c81dd4455e7f24247ba12abcf9.tar.xz.asc to device: free space on /cache/recovery is 542M
<crs1> any ideas?
<popey> crs1: probably running out of space in /cache/recovery on the device - maybe clean up old files?
<crs1> can i just delete those files in there?
<crs1> because this seems to be totally random. i get this error 19 out of 20 times
<crs1> but 1 out of 20 times it just works
<popey> I think so, yes
<popey> I have seen this too
<Tm_T> uhuh, flashing is slow business
<tathhu> Äh
<crs1> the files in there are write protected... should i really delete them?
<Tm_T> hi tathhu (:
<tathhu> Tm_T: ^^
<popey> crs1: what are the biggest files in there?
<crs1> there is no file left, i deleted all of them. it still doesnt work :(
<popey> what device is it?
<crs1> nexus 4
<popey> hmm
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Ubuntu-Touch-to-Switch-Soon-to-Ubuntu-Snappy-Core-484677.shtml
<Tm_T> third time the charm, how annoying
<tathhu> :d
<Ion1> hola, ¿existe algún cliente xmpp para ubuntu phone?
<tathhu> Ei voi tietää
<aSheepie> Hi folks, love the new browser update in the latest OTA, and the "popup" browser in webapps is good, but is this an instance of the default browser, or somehow tied into the webapp? For example, will any cookies generated in this popup browser be set in the main browser app path, or the webapp one?
<nhaines> aSheepie: can you give an example of a webapp with a "popup" browser?
#ubuntu-touch 2015-06-19
<aSheepie> nhaines: try an external link from the Twitter app - can't remember if it was the bundled Twitter one or an alt one I created, but following links from Twitter pops it up
<mhall119> kenvandine: I have no mobile data at all now :(
<DonkeyHotei> what carrier?
<mhall119> AT&T, but I've been hacking my radio on my Nexus 4
<mhall119> to try and get LTE speeds
<DonkeyHotei> does metropcs exist in your area?
<mhall119> yeah, but AT&T has worked fine for 2 years, so I doubt it's them
<DonkeyHotei> oh i thought you meant you used up your data allotment
<mhall119> no, I still have over a gig left
<dholbach> good morning
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy Sauntering Day! 😃
<Se> Hi
<Se> Anyone about?
<Se> J
<Se> Does ubuntu touch.... ? In other words I got a question
<popey> !ask | Se
<ubot5> Se: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
 * JamesTait hugs ubot5 
<jgdx> J
<damdotio> hi, looking for "NearBy" source code. Anyone have a link ?
<DanChapman> damdotio: https://launchpad.net/nearby-scope
<DanChapman> my bad seems there's no source code there
<damdotio> DanChapman: yes, looks like there's nothing
<damdotio> maybe the code is closed-source
<seb128> cwayne probably knows
<brobostigon> a question about version updates in touch, does it use the same basic upgrade process as normal debian, with sources.list and apt-get update/upgrade?
<ogra_> brobostigon, only at image build time ... not for the enduser
<brobostigon> ogra_: ok, interesting, so how do those actualy fundemental upgrades to the basics of the system, actually happen?
<ogra_> the readonly images are kept on the server ... if there is a new image built a diff against all former images is created ... on the phone the upgrader knows what image is installed and asks the server for the right diff to upgrade to the next readonly rootfs ...
<ogra_> ... the server supplies it and the diff is applied to the phone after download
<brobostigon> ah i see,
<ogra_> (indeed that only works if the rootfs on the phone has never been changed, which is why we have the rootfs readonyl
<ogra_> )
<brobostigon> makes sense,
<ogra_> s/have/have to have/
<brobostigon> :)
<brobostigon> so that same process applies, weather i have a proper install or with multirom?
<ogra_> no idea ... i never used multirom
<popey> I dont think we support multirom
<popey> at least we never test that scenario
<brobostigon> ok,
<brobostigon> so in theory, when a new image is built, touch should give me a notification of said upgrade, and offer to upgrade the system? i shal have to test it out then.
<popey> cwayne: does the today scope intentionally re-draw every 5 minutes? If I set my phone to never lock, out of the corner of my eye I can see the today scope redraw/reload every 5 mins...
<popey> yes brobostigon in non-multirom installs
<popey> dunno about multirom
<brobostigon> so the only issue here, is if touch recognises it is using multirom and blocks that process?
<ogra_> you only get  notifications for supported devices though
<brobostigon> i beleieve the nexus4 is.
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> but not via multirom :)
<brobostigon> is that a definate, or just a as popey said, not been tested yet, situation?
<ogra_> tecnically you would have to use a hacked image for this
<ogra_> with adjusted boot image at least
<ogra_> which yoou wont get from our server ... so i'm not sure you would get any notifications
<brobostigon> so i would be better off, doing a proper install, to get upgrades and bug fixes etc properly?
<popey> if you want the genuine experience as we expect it, yeah
<ogra_> i guess so ... where did you plan to install your multirom image from ?
<brobostigon> ogra_: wipe the whole device and flash devel-proposed using phablet tools?
<ogra_> to get proper updates you would need a system-image server that ships the multirom boot.img (and a different partition layout too i guess, since multirom requires that)
<ogra_> brobostigon, not devel-proposed, no
<brobostigon> elaborate?
<ogra_> ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/ubuntu or ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/bq-aquaris.en
<brobostigon> why the latter? wouldnt that be for the wrong hw?
<ogra_> (the former is the community channel, the latter the same install bq users get)
<ogra_> it has images for mako, krillin and vegetahd ... (mako is N4)
<brobostigon> ah,
<brobostigon> ok, thank you for answering all these questions.
<ogra_> np
<brobostigon> next thing is some pebble love, :)
<popey> yeah, i have a pebble time steel on order
<popey> I know others do too
 * ogra_ wonders if the pebble display would fit the 40GU policy :P
<popey> hah
<popey> this could be handy (for studio_ perhaps) http://www.dx.com/p/mini-smile-otg-2-port-usb-2-0-hub-tf-sd-card-reader-for-mobile-phone-tablet-black-392097#.VYPtKXU4l4s
<popey> tempted to get one for when I go on holiday. although no cf reader.
<pundir> ogra_, hi.. rootstock-touch-install doesn't finish installing vivid-preinstalled-touch-armhf on Nexus 7. it seem to be stuck or waiting for something "adding android system image to installation ..."
<pundir> any idea what could be going wrong?
<pundir> i have tried two or 3 set of daily/current images and no luck at all
<pundir> it worked for me sometime back.. last month i guess
<brobostigon> rc-proposed installed. now to get location working.
<ogra_> pundir, rootstock is pretty dead since ages, why do you use it ?
<pundir> ogra_, i'm following this guide https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Building to flash preinstalled-touch images
<pundir> what other options do i have?
<ogra_> why are you building images instead of using the official ones ?
<ogra_> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/installing-ubuntu-for-devices/#install-ubuntu
<ogra_> dpm, bah, that should really not point to the devel channel
<ogra_> (in the default u-d-f example ...)
<pundir> ogra_, thanks i'll checkout this new link. i'm not building from scratch anyway. I downloaded images from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/vivid/daily-preinstalled/
<pundir> these images ^^ will work right?
<ogra_> no
<pundir> ahh bummer
<ogra_> thats a by-product, not the actual image
<pundir> ok
<pundir> please help find the working set of images for nexus 7 then
<ogra_> (the files from there are used to generate the images on system-image.ubuntu.com)
<pundir> that didn't help. system-image.u.c contain set of json files which are probably used to build images remotely. there must be some place where these final images are hosted right?
<ogra_> the json files contain the links to the image parts
<pundir> i'm also wondering how did that procedure worked for me last time. i didn't do any different.
<pundir> ok
<ogra_> the parts themselves are in the pool/ directory
<pundir> so final images are hosted on system-image.ubuntu.com only?
<pundir> i'll try to connect the dots. thanks
<ogra_> yes, the images are hosted there only
<ogra_> btw, the above website is wrong, you should use --channel=ubuntu-touch/stable/ubuntu (or ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/ubuntu)
<ogra_> (the link to the channel guide explains what is what)
<pundir> thanks for the pointer
<ogra_> dpm, i fixed the page ...
<dpm> thanks ogra_!
<bqphone> hi there, where can i submit a bug for dekko mail app?
<ogra_> DanChapman should know
<robin-hero> bqphone: https://bugs.launchpad.net/dekko
<bqphone> thx
<DanChapman> bqphone: https://bugs.launchpad.net/dekko/+filebug
<DanChapman> ah thnx robin-hero
<robin-hero> :)
<robin-hero> DanChapman: When the next dekko version arrives? :)
<bqphone> will submit it now
<DanChapman> robin-hero: about an hour ago :-D
<bqphone> i have just updated dekko, its faster and icon is better
<bqphone> great app by the way Dan
<popey> +1
<robin-hero> Oh, sorry :)
<robin-hero> just updating :)
<brobostigon> question, why is osm saying its failing to get location, however when i run test_gps, that doesnt result in any errors.?
<bqphone> https://bugs.launchpad.net/dekko/+bug/1466816
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1466816 in Dekko "importing hotmail mails" [Undecided,New]
<bqphone> dan enjoy :P
<robin-hero> DanChapman:  My favourite color is blue, but this new theme is more professional. :)
<DanChapman> oh man... hotmail?? :-/ worst imap implementation in history. i'll take a look after lunch :)
<bqphone> thx :P
<ogra_> oh, there is something to update ?
 * ogra_ does so too 
<ogra_> :)
<DanChapman> robin-hero: you can always switch it back to blue by changing the color codes in /opt/click.ubuntu.com/dekko.dekkoproject/0.5.4/configuration/styles.conf
<robin-hero> DanChapman: Thanks, but I like the new design :)
<ogra_> brobostigon, what device ?
<ogra_> (and what channel)
<brobostigon> ogra_: my nexus4, using rc-proposed as you suggested.
<ogra_> the bq-aquaris one or the ubuntu one ?
<brobostigon> ubuntu
<ogra_> that needs 10-30min for getting a GPS fix
<ogra_> outdoors ...
<ogra_> (the communoity channel does not ship the proprietary HERE location providers, so the device uses plain GPS)
<brobostigon> can they be added? or some other location provider be used instead?
<ogra_> no, cant be added ... ubuntu (the product) doesnt ship proprietary SW (except for hardware enablement)
<ogra_> same as on desktop ...
<ogra_> you wuld need to use a vendor image channel to get this
<brobostigon> how about the latter? can an alternative be added?
<ogra_> like the bq-aqaris.en one
<ogra_> if you have one
<ogra_> i doubt you will find a free AGPS provider ...
<ogra_> generating these databases is pretty costly
<ogra_> (driving around with cars to collect wlan info etc)
<brobostigon> can i not just change the channel of my device and update it to that bq-aquaris channel, without fully reinstalling?
<ogra_> you can use system-image-cli -v --switch= ...
<ogra_> via adb or ssh or phablet-shell
<brobostigon> thats good, ok thank you.
<ogra_> (with the target channel name you want the device to switch to)
<brobostigon> would that require sudo?
 * ogra_ forgot ... its a dbus frontend so it shouldnt ... theoretically ... but for safety just use it ;) 
<brobostigon> ok,
<jgdx> kenvandine, ping
<kenvandine> jgdx, pong
<jgdx> kenvandine, hi, I'm trying to make contacts import work on my desktop and it failed with this output: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11739905/
<jgdx> do we need to tweak an apparmor profile, or is my environment just wrong?
<seb128> hey kenvandine, jgdx
<gihel> mozilla has an open API for location based on wlan, any plan to use it ?
<jgdx> seb128, hey
<kenvandine> hey seb128
<kenvandine> jgdx, is the content item url a file:/// url?
<seb128> kenvandine, jgdx, silo 003 is looking good, we should have wily/vivid in sync once it lands?
<jgdx> kenvandine, a contact
<jgdx> seb128, afaik, yes indeededed
<kenvandine> file:///tmp/JonasDrange.vcf
<seb128> great
<jgdx> kenvandine, how do I check that?
<kenvandine> jgdx, where's the code?
<jgdx> kenvandine, on my desktop
<kenvandine> haha :)
<kenvandine> can you pastebin it?
<jgdx> kenvandine, sure
<kenvandine> oh, you're picking it from addressbook right?
<jgdx> kenvandine, anything that provides contacts, I guess
<kenvandine> yeah, but the vcf file is getting added to the transfer by the addressbook right?  not by your code
<kenvandine> you are just trying to import them
<jgdx> yes
<kenvandine> jgdx, i'm not sure what even generates that error message
<kenvandine> jgdx, it's not from content-hub
<jgdx> it's in the output of CONTENT_HUB_LOGGING_LEVEL=2 content-hub-service
<jgdx> :p
<kenvandine> so it must be from something else we call
<kenvandine> pastebin more of the log
<jgdx> it's looking like it's apparmor or something
<jgdx> pasting…
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> but not sure why it would say protocol
<jgdx> kenvandine, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11739949/
<jgdx> let's just forget this for now, kenvandine. I'll do this on the phone directly.
<kenvandine> so the error is from the addressbook side of the transfer
<kenvandine> probably the apparmor call
<kenvandine> just puzzling error message
<jgdx> the file exists, though..
<kenvandine> what does protocol even mean there :)
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> it isn't charging it though
<kenvandine> the addressbook is creating the .vcf file in /tmp/
<jgdx> wth is chargin :p
<kenvandine> then not copying it
<kenvandine> charging is when it links/copies the content to a location the destination app can read
<kenvandine> addressbook creates the file first though
<jgdx> ahh, so that makes sense.. the lawd knows how uss is installed on this system
<jgdx> combination of debs and make install
<kenvandine> renatu, ^^ http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11739905/
<kenvandine> seen anything like that from addressbook exporting a contact?
<kenvandine> on the desktop
<jgdx> kenvandine, worked well on das phone
<kenvandine> cool
<kenvandine> i figured
<kenvandine> just wondering why it doesn't work on the desktop
<Melio> I decided to spend my Friday morning installing Ubuntu touch on my nexus 4 per the instructions on the developer site
<brobostigon> :)
<brobostigon> as have i Melio
<Melio> i have delicious coffee and a mission :)
<brobostigon> :)
<Melio> my son uses this phone , it's primarly for when he gets home and we're shopping or something
<brobostigon> ah.
<renatu> kenvandine, I never tried export/import contact on desktop
<Melio> I don't think he'll mind if i slap this on it
<renatu> kenvandine, what is wrong/
<renatu> ?
<brobostigon> Melio: which version did you decide to install?
<kenvandine> renatu, some protocol not supported error message
<Melio> brobostigon, backing up data
<brobostigon> Melio: thats what your doing? and havent decided which ubuntu touch version your doing to put on it?
<popey> hmm http://blogs.windows.com/bloggingwindows/2015/06/18/hp-announces-new-devices-for-back-to-school-and-its-first-commercial-tablet/
<popey> looks interesting, and as it runs windows, should be easier (than android) to put ubuntu touch on
<brobostigon> what addr are the ubuntu touch bugs on launchpad filed under?
<ondra> zyga ping
<ogra_> run zyga !
<ogra_> :)
<ondra> ogra_ don't! :)
 * ogra_ hugs ondra 
<ondra> ogra_ :)
<zyga> ondra: hi
<zyga> ondra: what's up?
<joc_> zyga: i'll take the blame for what is about to happen, i told ondra you taught me everything i know about git ;)
<ondra> joc_ you said zyga told you which buttons to press, and you stll don't know what those buttons do :P
<zyga> joc_: :D
<joc_> true
<zyga> joc_: that's honest :D
<popey> brobostigon: lots of places, depends which bit - most are linked from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Avengers
<popey> brobostigon: ask if you need help identifying which component to file a bug in
<mhall119> kenvandine: awe: can you help me get cellular data working again?
<brobostigon> popey: i shall, thank you.
<mhall119> it seems my APN isn't being used
<awe> mhall119, as soon as I'm done with my standup ( which just started )
<jgdx> renatu, hey, where is Ubuntu.Contacts documented?
<renatu> jgdx, this is private api should not be used by others apps :D
<jgdx> renatu, address-book-app src it is :)
<renatu> :D
<renatu> jgdx, if you want to use it please copy the files to your project, I can not guarantee that the API will not change in the next versions ;)
<jgdx> renatu, okay :)
<jgdx> renatu, I tried importing the vfc url into a ContactsModel, but it wasn't populated.
<jgdx> I never saw the importCompleted signal in the docs, so I guess that was it.
<jgdx> renatu, btw, telegram uses the api :)
<seb128> is anybody else having issues where their bq doesn't auto connect to some wifis anymore since ota4 update?
<ogra_> it always connects fine to my wifi here ... but thats lame data :)
<seb128> like walking back from a walk the indicator displays a 3G icon, the menu displays an old ap I was nearby earlier connected and nm-cli says it's connected to nothing
<didrocks> seb128: it's rather better than utopic for me (remember my previous issues)
<didrocks> but didn't try 3G/wifi switching
<seb128> didrocks, yeah
<didrocks> it was just losing my wifi after few minutes on utopic
<seb128> my issue is only when going outside and back in
<seb128> if I stay inside wifi works fine
<ogra_> works fien for me ... but i dont really connect to other wifis
<seb128> going out and back in it never reconnects
<seb128> k
<ogra_> just switching back and forth (by going out of range) seems to be ok here
<ogra_> i used to have issues on RTM like didrocks
<awe> seb128, I think there issues with the WiFi driver...
<ogra_> needing flight mode to make it reconnect
<awe> ...and it's scanning behavior
<seb128> awe, do you know if we have an open bug about that/people looking at it?
<awe> seb128, there are a couple of bugs open about WiFi scanning behavior
<awe> re: a specific bug about WiFi not re-connecting on krillin
<awe> maybe...
<awe> lemme check
<awe> as for people working on it, that's me atm
<seb128> awe, thanks
<seb128> k
<awe> and I've been mostly focused on re-writing portions of the NM/ofono plugins to make FlightMode work properly across all devices
<seb128> well if I'm the only one seeing the issue it's ok, probably not an high priority
<seb128> I was a bit concerned it might be a regression hitting more users
<awe> I haven't seen too many complaints recently...
<awe> seb128, patches welcome!  ;)-
<seb128> lol
<awe> mhall119, ping
<awe> do you still need APN help?
<ogra_> seb128, it will all be fixed once we followed jonos suggestion and just rebase all of ubuntu on android ...
<awe> w00t
<ogra_> did you see his blog ?
<seb128> ogra_, it's friday right ;-)
<awe> no
<awe> url?
<ogra_> http://www.jonobacon.org/2015/06/19/rebasing-ubuntu-on-android/
<awe> danke
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> insane :)
<mhall119> awe: pong
<awe> mhall119, so you still need help?
<mhall119> awe: yes, very much so
<brobostigon> the whole idea would be solved if we had a android vm, with no need to change anything.
<ogra_> wouldnt solve anything
<mhall119> brobostigon: no, unfortunately it wouldn't be that easy
<mhall119> just like Wine wasn't a cure-all for the desktop
<awe> it'd be a slow, second class environment...
<brobostigon> mhall119: i know,
<mhall119> awe: so basically I have no active APN anymore
<ogra_> you would introduce android security, your apps would all behave completely different (leaving aside that they look different) and potentially suck your battery empty in 1h
<mhall119> awe: it was working fine a couple days ago after I flashed the radio firmware and did the other things to get LTE working
<mhall119> but since yesterday, nothing
<awe> d'oh!
 * ogra_ hopes mhall119 doesnt run wily ... 
<ogra_> there was a direct upload of NM it seems
 * awe remember grumbling about LTE radio fw
<mhall119> ogra_: that would be crazy.....
<ogra_> mhall119, yeah
<mhall119> awe: I do recall that, yes
 * mhall119 is running wily
<awe> mhall119, bad idea
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> no QA ... it asks for breakage ...
<mhall119> ogra_: so it's a NM problem, not necessarily something I did?
<ogra_> no idea
<ogra_> could also be a package synced in from debian
<awe> mhall119, one big issue is that wily hasn't yet received any of the NM love that's landed in the PPA
<mhall119> I suppose I can flash back to a previous image
<ogra_> or the changes in udev that rename your network devices with fantasy names now
<awe> and that has to do with the fact that I don't have upload rights for NM, and cypher has been on vacation
<ogra_> simly dont run wily
<mhall119> awe: what's the daily channel that uses the PPA instead of wily?
<ogra_> *simply
<awe> ubuntu/rc-proposed/ubuntu
<popey> ubuntu-touch/devel/ubuntu isnt it?
<popey> oh, rc
<mhall119> is there a 'here' version?
<awe> yea, what he said
<awe> ^^
<awe> thanks popey
<popey> ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed-customized-here
<ogra_> or ubuntu/rc-proposed/bq-aquaris.en
 * popey hands mhall119 a fine "ubuntu-device-flash query --device=mako --list-channels"
<awe> popey, I thought devel-proposed was nuked?
<mhall119> ogra_: I'm on mako
<ogra_> mhall119, and ?
<popey> its on my list here from that command
<ogra_> :)
<popey> it might be empty.. duno
<ogra_> mhall119, thats just a channnel name ... :)
<mhall119> ogra_: is the bq-aquaris.en channel not bq only?
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> there is a mako image
<awe> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Channels
<awe> ogra_, so if you want HERE on mako, you need to use the bq-aquaris.en channel?
<ogra_> i think there was another one as well , but the bq-aquaris.en one for sure has it
<popey> list channels suggests ubuntu-touch/vivid-proposed-customized-here might be an option
<mhall119> ok, so basically I want daily updates, using the overlay PPA, and HERE AGPS on mako, what's the channel for that?
<ogra_> and has the advantage that you get the same image as the endusers
<ogra_> right
<mhall119> we should have a form where you tick the boxes you want and it'll tell you the right channel
<popey> mhall119: buy a bq :)
<ogra_> customized-here has tehe freely distributable HERE bits
<mhall119> popey: I'd also have to buy European frequency 3G towers
<awe> popey, I'm not sure where udf gets its list of channels, but I suspect it's stale and/or displaying old channel aliases
<popey> mhall119: you didnt specify that :)
<ogra_> (not the same stuff bq-aquaris.en has )
<popey> bummer
<brobostigon> ogra_: that poses the question, with my agps issue earlier, why sugges the bq one, and not the HERE one?
<mhall119> ok, so should I use the alias devel-proposed-customized-here or the direct vivid-proposed-customized-here?
<mhall119> I'm currently on ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed/here
<BOHverkill> is it possible to "uninstall" a scope?
<brobostigon> yes.
<popey> sudo click --unregister foo.bar.scope 1.0
<mhall119> BOHverkill: find it in the Store scope and you'll have an Uninstall button for it
<popey> where foo.bar.scope and 1.0  are whatever shows up in "click list"
<popey> or that :)
<ogra_> mhall119, i would still use the bq one
<mhall119> ogra_: does it have HERE stuff?
<mhall119> because mako's GPS alone is infuriatingly slow
<ogra_> vivid-proposed-customized-here will only give you the freely distributable HERE componenets
<ogra_> while the bq channel actually has the enduser image
<ogra_> with the fully closed HERE bits
<mhall119> ok, I'll flash to that one, thanks ogra_
<ogra_> (i'm not sure how far the functional differences go there ... but i know the bq channel gets the most QA at least)
<mhall119> flashing now
 * mhall119 is just glad it wasn't the radio firmware upgrade that caused this
<BOHverkill> k but there is no list of all (installed) scopes where I can simply uninstall scopes?
<ogra_> BOHverkill, on the homme screen, swipe from the bottom
<ogra_> *home
<BOHverkill> yes but there i cant click and uninstall
<BOHverkill> like with apps
<ogra_> BOHverkill, oh, i always thought tapping on the store icon at the top right gets you to the scopes category in the store ...
<ogra_> but it only opens the store normally ... sounds like it is worth filing a bug for it
<mhall119> ogra_: nope, store homepage
<mhall119> there isn't a "scopes" option in the filter
<BOHverkill> ogra_: "filing a bug" mhhhh i dont know, that would be the first bugreport on launchpad for me :P
<awe> ogra_, is there *any* QA happening on wily?  Just replying to someone on the ml with a mako having mobile data problems on 15.10.  ;)-
<ogra_> awe, no
 * awe wonders if we've properly communicated this?  and even so, maybe another email to the ML is warranted?
<awe> popey, ^^?
 * ogra_ communicates it all the time ... but i'm getting laughed at 
<ogra_> :)
<mhall119> ogra_: cellular data is working now, but Wifi isn't :(
<mhall119> I don't even have the switch to turn it on/off
<EdwarMorbius> Hello
<EdwarMorbius> Hello. Anyone here having issues with HERE map application on 15.04, it is blank when I open it on my phone.
<mhall119> ah, rebooted and wifi is back
<ogra_> mhall119, well, on wily the new udev handling for network devices landed ... might not go well with the android driver ... and as i said, there was a NM upload recently
<ogra_> either could cause that breakage
<ogra_> (or it could even be something completely different, who knows, it is wily ... )
<EdwardMorbius> I am connected via my phone, font is really tiny lol.
<mhall119> ogra_: I'm not on wily anymore
<ogra_> EdwardMorbius, there is a kiwi IRC webapp in the store ... that should be a little bit better (graphical wise)
<mhall119> ogra_: I've re-flashed to rc-proposed
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> well, there it should theoretically work
<mhall119> ogra_: it did after a reboot
<ogra_> (i run it on arale and krillin here ... )
<EdwardMorbius> ogra_ I will check it, do HERE maps work fir you on 15.04
<ogra_> EdwardMorbius, on both devices, yes
<ogra_> (arale and krillin)
<EdwardMorbius> It goes blank on my bq, reboot didnt fix the problem, maybe I should file a bug if it persists.
<ogra_> just oipened on krillin on image 42 rc-proposed ...
<ogra_> works fine and even has the green dot on my house
<EdwardMorbius> I will see if it fixes itself on my phone.
<kenvandine> awe, what args are passed to the NM dispatcher scripts?
<ogra_> EdwardMorbius, check your diskspace, perhaps it cant cache the maps
<kenvandine> awe,  is it "interface up"
<kenvandine> etc ?
<kenvandine> wlan0 up
<kenvandine> for example
<EdwardMorbius> ogra_ more than 3 gb free
<ogra_> k, was just a possibility
<awe> abeato, ^^
<awe> can you help kenvandine with the parameters passed to NM dispatch scripts?
<EdwardMorbius> I will file a bug then later on if thid behavior continues. Can preinstalled apps be reinstalled?
<kenvandine> specifically what would it look like for a hotspot?
<kenvandine> abeato, ^^
<drawesome> Can anyone help me build Ubuntu Touch for the Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 (p3110)? I've found some outdated builds floating around on the internet, but no build instructions for it.
<popey> drawesome: seen the porting guide linked in the /topic above?
<abeato> kenvandine, apparently NM uses env vars to pass arguments to dispatcher scripts
<drawesome> popey, Yes, but I don't understand it. I haven't worked with anything AOSP-related before
<abeato> kenvandine, for instance CONNECTION_ID, DEVICE_IFACE, DEVICE_IP_IFACE
<abeato> kenvandine, and also arguments, I guess interface and up/down
<abeato> kenvandine, you can take a look at script in /etc/NetworkManager/dispatcher.d
<kenvandine> abeato, looks like $1 is the interface and $2 is the action
<kenvandine> abeato, any idea how i can identify if the interface is the hotspot?
<kenvandine> abeato, i'm looking into the dispatcher script to keep the phone from sleeping
<abeato> kenvandine, not really, maybe cyphermox could say if around
<drawesome> Running 'lunch asop_p3110-userdebug' pulled several git repos from CyanogenMod's github, but I still get "build/core/product_config.mk:234: *** Cannot locate config makefile for product "aosp_p3110".  Stop."
<EdwardMorbius> Is there any way to clear cache from an application, maybe that would restore here maps.
<ogra_> EdwardMorbius, ~/.cache/com.nokia.heremaps
<EdwardMorbius> Thanks I will try that
<ogra_> EdwardMorbius, also rm -rf .cache/QML/Apps/*
<ogra_> that has the binary caches for apps (though if you had an OTA recently that would have been flushed )
<YamakasY> hi guys
<YamakasY> I'm about to order a BT phone, the size between the 4,5 and 5 are almost the same or it it really "more huge"
<popey> YamakasY: don't think many people here have the 5
<ogra_> yet :)
<popey> ya
<svij> is it possible to move settings from an app from one phone to another?
<EdwardMorbius> where should I file a bug for Nokia HERE application? Didnt find a link for it on Avengers
<faenil> that's a good question
<faenil> EdwardMorbius: if the bug is within the webapp you have to file it in nokia's bug reporting website
<faenil> EdwardMorbius: I think https://developer.here.com/faqs#developer-support
<EdwardMorbius> faenil this problem appear after 15.04 update for me so I am not sure where the "fault" is
<faenil> what problem is it
<EdwardMorbius> when I open the application its blank
<EdwardMorbius> like it is loading but then nothing
<faenil> mm
<EdwardMorbius> a white screen and thats it
<faenil> EdwardMorbius: maybe you could try having a look at the log of the webapp?
<faenil> it should be inside /home/phablet/.cache/upstart/<something_like_webappNokiaHerE>
 * faenil leaves
<faenil> EdwardMorbius: ping me in private and I'll try to help later ;)
<faenil> (if you don't get any hint in the log)
<EdwardMorbius> faenil thanks I will check the log, I tried deleting the cache of the application but it didnt help
<YamakasY> popey: oh, but next week it's going to be delivered :D
<popey> hah
<YamakasY> 22nd :D
<YamakasY> popey: but it si really a better one ?
<popey> which?
<YamakasY> the 5, ok it's HD
<popey> yeah, better camera I hear
<YamakasY> popey: for the rest it's the same I see ?
<YamakasY> better battery
<YamakasY> that is
<ogra_> better bettery fro driving more pixels :)
<ogra_> *for
<ogra_> (i guess they will level out and you end up with similar battery life as on the 4.5)
<svij> "bettery" is a nice combination of "better" and "battery", ogra_ ;)
<ogra_> haha
<lotuspsychje> ogra_: is it normal i can only see landscape mode on my nexus7 on rc-proposed?
<ogra_> lotuspsychje, apps should rotate, the dash is fixed
<lotuspsychje> ogra_: ah thats what i wanted to know tnx
<ogra_> (portrait on phones, landscape on tablets)
<lotuspsychje> ogra_: great
<ogra_> not really :)
<lotuspsychje> ogra_: you want it otherwise?
<ogra_> bug 1465331
<ubot5> bug 1465331 in Ubuntu UX "should Dash rotate" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1465331
<ogra_> yes :)
<lotuspsychje> i see :p
 * popey subscribes
<ogra_> hmm the last point in the last comment sounds like a new bug actually
<lotuspsychje> but i wonder, like system settings on the right side, how will it look on portrait mode then?
<lotuspsychje> nexus7 too small for that right
<ogra_> (though i havent used a tablet in a long time ... might always have been like that)
<ogra_> it shouldnt use the sidestage in portrait
<ogra_> and the sidestaged apps should turn into standalone ones
<lotuspsychje> ah, back to tabs then
<ogra_> butu i dont think we are there yet :)
<lotuspsychje> alot of work for the devs :p
<ogra_> (and tablet isnt in focus currently)
<lotuspsychje> working smooth on n7 for me, im happey
<ogra_> yeah, just the tablet specific bugs wont get priority ... in general it shouldnt be better or worse than the phone
<lotuspsychje> ogra_: is that why there isnt a rc for tablet?
<lotuspsychje> just rc-proposed?
<ogra_> yes
<lotuspsychje> all makes sense :p
<ogra_> i think there are releases in the community channel for it though
<lotuspsychje> ill stick to proposed no sweat :p
<ogra_> yeah, and i was wrong
<lotuspsychje> i hope more tablets will be supported in the future
<lotuspsychje> nexus9 perhaps
<ogra_> unlikely ... iirc thats arm64
<ogra_> we dont have any 64bit images
<lotuspsychje> ic
<ogra_> (and it will likely be quite some work to make them work)
<ogra_> that will indeed change once we get the first arm64 phone ;)
<lotuspsychje> who knows what the future brings, maybe snappy can fix that?
<ogra_> snappy wont fix the packages that do not currently build on arm64 (or whose dependencies dont build) ...
<drawesome> Hmm, I'm having a small problem building Ubuntu Touch - http://pastebin.com/q0SpCuqW
<drawesome> I've got zlib1g-dev installed on the host, is there another library I need?
<ogra_> that can only be done with adding developer time, regardless of the underlying system ;)
<lotuspsychje> ogra_: ubuntu will find its way to more devices slowly bit by bit
<ogra_> yeah
<lotuspsychje> ogra_: several users installed ubuntu desktop on tablets,chromebooks,surface pro3
<ogra_> i know :)
<lotuspsychje> its going great already
<Theodin> @nik90: Do you have any plans to make flashback available to the ubuntu phone store? I havent found it on my Aquaris 4.5.
<nik90> Theodin: I need to migrate the Trakt API to v2 before pushing it back to the ubuntu touch store.
<nik90> Theodin: no promises, but I will see if I can get to that soon.
<nik90> Theodin: the source code is open and available at https://github.com/krnekhelesh/flashback
<Theodin> Ok Thanks. I am not (yet) using Trakt. Just found your app today looking for a movie database and am trying it on my Desktop.
<Theodin> Its not loading any pics, just the orange spinners are there.
<nik90> Theodin: yeah the trakt server do not return pics to apps which use v1 API I think
<nik90> Theodin: also v1 API is run on only 2 servers compared to the 14 servers for v2 API. I really need to migrate asap :)
<Theodin> so its only using trakt as a source?
<nik90> Theodin: it is using a combination of Trakt and MovieDB. Trakt mostly for TV shows and may be also movie trends like most popular, newly released etc.
<Theodin> ok. Do you have local storage on your ToDo list as well?
<nik90> Theodin: yes
<nik90> Theodin: although to revive the project, I might have to first migrate and then implement the localstorage part.
<Theodin> Cool. I would be interested in the revival as a user, translator and bug tester :)
<nik90> Theodin: :) I will take a look today to see how I can start planning the revival and get it to a working state asap.
<nik90> Theodin: just follow the project on github for updates
<Theodin> I commented one feature request on github so you should be able to contact me if you want
<jgdx> bfiller_, I think contact import in that screen is more than nice to have, because who remembers numbers these days? :=
<nik90> Theodin: cool, just saw the comment
<Theodin> Thanks for your fast answers here and for developing this (and others)
<Melio> so installed ubuntu touch on my son's nexus 4, he loves it
<ogra_> yay
<brobostigon> :)
<Melio> best part is he doesnt have those stupid kid messengers all those child molestors are on
<Melio> lol
<Melio> can we ssh into those phones now?
<Melio> that would be neat
<Melio> remote admin it
<svij> Melio: yes
<ogra_> Melio, android-gadget-service enable ssh
<ogra_> (in the terminal app)
<ogra_> thats turns it on permanently ... you need to copy your key into the phablet user home ( ~/.ssh/... )
<brobostigon> thats handy, :)
<nik90> mardy: ping
<brobostigon> with developer mode on, does adb shell work?
<brobostigon> should*
<cwayne_> yes
<brobostigon> i just realised, i had to unlock the phone, for it to work. wooops.
<taiebot> Waouh battery stat is going crazy went from 0% to 77% cannot trust battery readings anymore.
 * brobostigon needs to a file a bug, gmail notification are only "primary" defined emails, not all.
<Sconio> Bonsoir
<Sconio> :(
<Sconio> ou se procurer "link"
<taiebot> Who can i ping for problem about the contact app?
<mcphail> Just read Jono Bacon's blog post. Did he honestly think that would be a helpful discussion???
<colbyf> is that about the android base?
<mcphail> Yes
<colbyf> I have emailed EnPass to see if they would make an app yesterday
<colbyf> its a password manager but you can upload to owncloud and different things
<colbyf> but they come back with yes its on the road map
<colbyf> I think we should be pushing app developers to work with ubuntu
<colbyf> its a good base plus I am sure other distros can make use of the apps if they world with canonical opening up a bigger linux base
<mcphail> It's also an opportunity for a company to make the default app for the platform. If EnPass get there first, many Ubuntu users will become EnPass users
<colbyf> thats what i said to them in the initial email,
<colbyf> also promted the owncloud upload they do, would atract loads and they are on a push at the minute so fingers crossed
<colbyf> but I think I will do that just email app developers and hope
<colbyf> maybe we should create a topic somewhere highlighting the issue and combined power is better
<mcphail> We maybe need some of the sync providers before their app would be useful
<colbyf> its an idea
<colbyf> owncloud needs to come to the phone, well for me anyway
<mcphail> colbyf: I've put syncthing on it. Works fine
<colbyf> enpass is build in for sync, just need a net connection
<colbyf> ah cool
<colbyf> just waiting in an app me lol
<Nexus5> hi everyone
<Nexus5> I'm looking for help getting Touch on my Nexus 5 working
<Nexus5> I have just installed Dualboot app for android
<Nexus5> but it says 'no channels'
<Nexus5> I have changed 'custom_server' to the custom image server
<Nexus5> like in this one https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/DualBootInstallation#DualBootInstallerReference
<Nexus5> Any advice on what to do next greatly appreciated
<Issed> CD /
#ubuntu-touch 2015-06-20
<ED_> EDToday unable to download and install available updates for Ubuntu Touch after OS23 install yesterday.... Anyone else experiencing this problem? Just checking prior to submitting new bug report.... Thanks in advance, ED
<simosx> I got a message from a user of our LoCo that with the recent phone update r23, the phone bootloops. Is there a page that describes how to resolve, preferably without losing data? A short description should suffice, I'll guide them.
<lotuspsychje> simosx: wich device and channel?
<simosx> lotuspsychje, bq E4.5, channel: the default one (bq).
<lotuspsychje> simosx: do you have an ubuntu pc available?
<simosx> simosx, yes there is (I am doing remote help to a member of the community, so I am relaying).
<miltosk> μπηκα... καλημερα
<lotuspsychje> simosx: backup all data to the ubuntu pc
<simosx> miltosk, hi Miltos. Here is the process to fix the bootloop issue. Can you backup your personal data to your Ubuntu computer?
<miltosk> ok
<miltosk> παντα κραταω buckup
<simosx> miltosk, (it's only in English here). You already have a backup, so you are in a position to go to the next step?
<lotuspsychje> simosx: normally after you can reset the phone with volume UP + DOWN
<miltosk> im already in fastboot
<miltosk> i ve factory reseted the device
<simosx> lotuspsychje, so, the phone is switched off, then you press (and keep pressed) the Vol- + Vol+ keys for long enough so that it performs the reset?
<miltosk> even removed ubuntu-device flash
<lotuspsychje> simosx: yes, then you can enter reset
<Sleep_Walker> I had again some incomming call incident - someone called, I saw only the circular screen (the one after waking up the phone) and I could do _nothing_, I couldn't even make it stop ringing which was even more unpleasant as I were in public transportation at that time... I holded power button for several seconds to make it silent :(
<simosx> miltosk, you would need to get out of fastboot mode, and switch off the device. Then, start it up by pressing  Vol-  +  Vol+ (keep pressing for 10 seconds).
<miltosk> ok... hold
<miltosk> device swiched off
<lotuspsychje> hmm what about only VOL DOWN hold?
<simosx> Sleep_Walker, that might be related to the situation where the phone does not wake up properly as if some process got stuck, and it takes a bit of time for the UI process to be responsive again.
<simosx> lotuspsychje, Vol-  +  Power  takes you to factory mode, https://sturmflut.github.io/ubuntu/bq/2015/05/04/hacking-the-bq-part-2-factory-mode/
<lotuspsychje> ah right
<miltosk> after pressing both up + down device has entered fastboot mode
<lotuspsychje> miltosk: ok now you should be able to factory reset
<Sleep_Walker> yes, it is possible that UI was not responsive and overall phone feel in cpu or I/O stress
<miltosk> how?
<miltosk> its a black screen that shows only fastboot mode on the bottom...
<miltosk> whats next?
<lotuspsychje> miltosk: thats not the screen you need
<miltosk> thats what happened when i presses both up + down after device was swiched off
<simosx> lotuspsychje, perhaps the instructions at https://sturmflut.github.io/ubuntu/bq/2015/05/04/hacking-the-bq-part-1-bootloader-fastboot-recovery/   (Vol+  +  Power, then select recovery).
<miltosk> i tryed before factory reset from recovery mode
<lotuspsychje> miltosk: http://img856.imageshack.us/img856/5773/img20130225195221.jpg
<miltosk> nothing happened
<miltosk> did that...
<miltosk> didnt work
<miltosk> bootllop again
<simosx> miltosk, oh, I had the impression you had a bq phone. No?
<lotuspsychje> miltosk: hmm, then you might need a total new install
<miltosk> yes!!!
<miltosk> from the start
<lotuspsychje> miltosk: check wiki install from wiki
<lotuspsychje> with phablet tools
<miltosk> did that already
<miltosk> 2 days  ago
<lotuspsychje> and install the BQ image channel
<miltosk> failes
<miltosk> fails
<miltosk> bootloops
<lotuspsychje> miltosk: you sure you did it right?
<lotuspsychje> wich channel did you try?
<miltosk> channel ubuntu-touch/stable/bq-aquaris.en
<lotuspsychje> miltosk: did you add --bootstrap after?
<miltosk> yes
<lotuspsychje> and after perfect install, does nothing?
<miltosk> ubuntu-device-flash touch --channel ubuntu-touch/stable/bq-aquaris.en --bootstrap
<lotuspsychje> yeah thats good
<lotuspsychje> so after that it installs correctly right?
<miltosk> and resulted in bootloop
<lotuspsychje> miltosk: did you wait long enough?
<lotuspsychje> miltosk: you did not press something suring the install?
<miltosk> disappointed after 3rd bootloop
<lotuspsychje> miltosk: did you leave the install do its work?
<lotuspsychje> miltosk: or did you pressed something during setup?
<miltosk> nope
<lotuspsychje> hmmz
<miltosk> waited long enough
<lotuspsychje> so after it reboots, what kind of screen do you see?
<miltosk> now running process again
<Sleep_Walker> "long enough" ? :)
<miltosk> miltosk@FX8350:~$ ubuntu-device-flash touch --channel ubuntu-touch/stable/bq-aquaris.en --bootstrap 2015/06/20 11:15:13 Expecting the device to be in the bootloader... waiting 2015/06/20 11:15:13 Device is |krillin| 2015/06/20 11:15:14 Flashing version 23 from ubuntu-touch/stable/bq-aquaris.en channel and server https://system-image.ubuntu.com to device krillin
<miltosk> so far....
<lotuspsychje> ok wait until it reboots itself now
<miltosk> white screen.... power by ubuntu and loops again
<miltosk> thats the result after waiting
<lotuspsychje> hmmm
<lotuspsychje> that might be that OTA4 problem from canonical perhaps?
<miltosk> i thought so
<lotuspsychje> miltosk: did you write the channel command, to see all available channels for your device?
<lotuspsychje> miltosk: maybe they released new working channel?
<miltosk> when i upgrated the device i did in device terminal
<lotuspsychje> miltosk: ubuntu-device-flash query --list-channels --device=DEVICE
<lotuspsychje> try maybe
<miltosk> i tryed the process many times changing channels with bootstrap
<lotuspsychje> to see if something else shows
<miltosk> rc
<miltosk> rc-proposed
<miltosk> ect
<lotuspsychje> miltosk: and everything result in bootloop?
<miltosk> no
<miltosk> the same
<miltosk> miltosk@FX8350:~$ ubuntu-device-flash touch --channel ubuntu-touch/stable/bq-aquaris.en --bootstrap 2015/06/20 11:15:13 Expecting the device to be in the bootloader... waiting 2015/06/20 11:15:13 Device is |krillin| 2015/06/20 11:15:14 Flashing version 23 from ubuntu-touch/stable/bq-aquaris.en channel and server https://system-image.ubuntu.com to device krillin 61.50 MB / 61.50 MB [====================================] 100.00
<miltosk> failed to enter recovery
<lotuspsychje> miltosk: did you try this one: ubuntu-touch/rc/bq-aquaris.en
<miltosk> i ll give it a shot now...
<lotuspsychje> ill browse some errors online meanwhile
<simosx> Here is the discussion on the mailing list about the OTA-4/bootloop issue, https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg13304.html
<lotuspsychje> miltosk: i think i found it
<lotuspsychje> miltosk, simosx :http://askubuntu.com/questions/602035/how-do-i-use-ubuntu-device-flash-with-the-bq-aquaris-e4-5-and-aquaris-e5
<lotuspsychje> miltosk: check the lines after --bootstrap
<miltosk> already did that....
<miltosk> i told you that none of the sullotions proposed so far doesnt work :-(
<lotuspsychje> hmmz
<miltosk> ubuntu-device-flash touch --channel ubuntu-touch/rc/bq-aquaris.en --bootstrap 2015/06/20 11:23:49 Expecting the device to be in the bootloader... waiting 2015/06/20 11:24:14 Device is |krillin| 2015/06/20 11:24:14 Flashing version 24 from ubuntu-touch/rc/bq-aquaris.en channel and server https://system-image.ubuntu.com to device krillin Failed to enter Recovery
<miltosk> miltosk@FX8350:~$ ubuntu-device-flash touch --channel ubuntu-touch/stable/bq-aquaris.en --bootstrap --recovery-image path/to/downloaded/recovery.img 2015/06/20 11:28:15 Expecting the device to be in the bootloader... waiting 2015/06/20 11:28:40 Device is |krillin| 2015/06/20 11:28:41 Flashing version 23 from ubuntu-touch/stable/bq-aquaris.en channel and server https://system-image.ubuntu.com to device krillin can't flash reco
<lotuspsychje> miltosk: no path to recovery must be written manual i think
<lotuspsychje> not sure wich
<simosx> miltosk, lotuspsychje: how to flash manually the recovery, https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg13317.html
<miltosk> The requested URL /ubuntu-touch/stable/pool/device-168ccf6a391da4f83feb0325783f02b313e3892675bfea9e4a036bd63fd24f93.tar.xz was not found on this server.
<lotuspsychje> miltosk, simosx can this help: http://sturmflut.github.io/ubuntu/touch/2015/05/06/hacking-ubuntu-touch-part-2-devices-and-images/
<lotuspsychje> ogra_: alive?
<miltosk> και αυτο το δοκιμασα....
<miltosk> χθες
<miltosk> μια απο τα ιδια.... bootloop
<simosx> lotuspsychje, that URL (from sturmflut) shows how to extract the recovery image and then apply it manually, and it is referenced in the discussion on the mailing list.
<miltosk> only wiping completely the phone and installing again might solve the problem but i dont know how is done
<simosx> Since the URL to the recovery image (in the mailing list post) has changed, then it might be an updated image or something.
<simosx> miltosk, I had a similar issue, I compiled from source the linux kernel for the bq E4.5, and then flashed it on the phone. Apparently, it did not work, so I used the same process to get the "boot.img" and flash manually. Problem fixed.
<miltosk> ubuntu-device-flash query --device=krillin --channel=ubuntu-touch/rc/bq-aquaris.en --show-image Device: krillin Description: ubuntu=20150611.3,device=20150529-8e13c5f,custom=20150528-722-29-15-vivid,version=24 Version: 24 Channel: ubuntu-touch/rc/bq-aquaris.en Files:  0 https://system-image.ubuntu.com/pool/ubuntu-8f4b0295d39ba4998bc391ae3b202887767f24f2164a6f82642a9c7aa6baeae3.tar.xz 312300804 1891cae983555f969f4fb1538653527e
<simosx> miltosk, Since you have tried so many things, it is highly likely that the correct process may be failing due to some previous bad steps.
<miltosk> probably
<miltosk> any idea how to do the process from the very beginning?
<simosx> The command above, mentions 'version 24'. I thought that OTA-4 was version 23 (r23).
<miltosk> right...
<miltosk> but i also tryed any available channel
<miltosk> any idea how to completely fresh start from the beggining?
<lotuspsychje> i dont get why you cant enter the factory reset
<lotuspsychje> normally it should only wipe user data and fallback to original
<miltosk> i can enter factory reset....
<miltosk> after that it rolls on bootloop again
<lotuspsychje> miltosk: did the bootloop started after an update?
<simosx> I am mystified about the r23/r24 situation. you might have on your phone some partitions in r23 and others in r24.
<miltosk> after the update when i restarted the device
 * simosx is checking the phone.
<lotuspsychje> miltosk, simosx http://askubuntu.com/questions/598797/ubuntu-touch-of-aquaris-e4-5-ubuntu-edition-freezes-when-booting-up
<miltosk> trying now
<lotuspsychje> miltosk: not sure what to do with that .img or where to put it
<miltosk> me neither...
<miltosk> i ll try the command instead
<miltosk> the above is probably another version of ubuntu-device-flash
<miltosk> so i guess....
<simosx> lotuspsychje, that recovery image is from long time ago (Feb 2015). Might or might not work (but can try anyway).
<miltosk> ubuntu-device-flash touch --bootstrap --channel ubuntu-touch/stable/bq-aquaris.en --recovery-image recovery.img 2015/06/20 11:51:49 Expecting the device to be in the bootloader... waiting 2015/06/20 11:51:49 Device is |krillin| 2015/06/20 11:51:49 Flashing version 23 from ubuntu-touch/stable/bq-aquaris.en channel and server https://system-image.ubuntu.com to device krillin can't flash recovery image
<simosx> An issue to avoid is this, there is a boot.img and a recovery.img. These need to go to the appropriate partitions. If you flash one to the place of the other, bad things happen.
<miltosk> nothing works
<lotuspsychje> http://askubuntu.com/questions/622911/cant-flash-recovery-image
<lotuspsychje> this would make sense the android partition, before the image can be installed
<miltosk> ou have access to a Windows computer with administration rights???
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> never done this mate sorry
<lotuspsychje> i have nexus7 myself, much easier proces
<miltosk> ok...
<lotuspsychje> miltosk: you might idle here until ogra_ and sturmflut are online, theu surely know howto
<lotuspsychje> devs will wake up pretty soon i think :p
<miltosk> if anyone finds sthing please enlighten me....
<miltosk> anyone can leave me a pm on google+
<miltosk> i m out... thank you all for yout time....
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu-device-flash touch --channel ubuntu-touch/stable/bq-aquaris.en --bootstrap --recovery-image path/to/downloaded/recovery.img
<lotuspsychje> path/to might be where you download that recovery.img
<lotuspsychje> /home/miltosk/recovery.img
<lotuspsychje> simosx: http://newtips4u.com/how-do-i-use-ubuntu-device-flash-with-the-bq-aquaris-e4-5/
<simosx> lotuspsychje, that URL (newtips4u.com) is not the source of the information. They are probably machine-generated, and the source is askubuntu.com (https://askubuntu.com/questions/602035/how-do-i-use-ubuntu-device-flash-with-the-bq-aquaris-e4-5-and-aquaris-e5).
<lotuspsychje> perhaps, but that path to folder must be your own dir/to/img
<lotuspsychje> thats why its not working
<lotuspsychje> simosx: so he must download that img to his pc, and point the command to own dir
<simosx> lotuspsychje, okay, I'll relay this to miltosk.
<simosx> lotuspsychje, I also asked him to 'apt-cache policy ubuntu-device-flash' in order to verify the version as well.
<lotuspsychje> ok
<ice9> I'm trying to port Ubuntu Touch to a new device, where can I find the device blobs needed?
<lotuspsychje> !devices | ice9
<ubot5> ice9: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<ice9> lotuspsychje: my device is not listed that's why I'm porting to it!
<lotuspsychje> ice9: try the XDA forums for existing projects or check the porting guide wiki
<ice9> lotuspsychje: I'm following the porting guide already, I just have a specific question, where can I find device blobs?
<lotuspsychje> not sure
<simosx> ice9, which device, if I may ask ;-)
<ice9> simosx: Samsung Galaxy Note 8 N5100
<simosx> nice
<simosx> ice9, I think the device blobs exist already on your phone, so you are asking how to identify them?
<ice9> simosx: yes please
<ice9> how do I extract them to make the port
<simosx> ice9, I do not know the answer to that ;-(. You may want to check here a bit later if you can get someone who has done such porting already, or try to find some blog post of anyone who performed this task on their own device.
<ice9> thanks simosx
<simosx> I am following this one, http://forum.xda-developers.com/moto-g/development/ubuntu-touch-utopic-ubuntu-touch-falcon-t2820359
<simosx> ice9, at xda-developers, there are several threads in various places which describe the process, and you may find the details you need.
<brunch875> I liked the old settings icon better :|
<nik90> cwayne: it seems I am unable to write a review for the Ubuntu News Scope. There seems to be no review box to add a review despite having it installed. Do you see the same issue?
<nik90> cwayne: I am able to review other scopes that I have installed.
<cwayne> nik90: i've seen that for other stuff, no idea what causes it
<cwayne> but uninstalling+reinstalling fixed it for me
<nik90> cwayne: ah ok..will do that then. Can you add keywords support to it so that I can use it from the news scope?
<popey> cwayne: nik90 i suspect this is because it wasn't installed via the store
<popey> I have seen that for apps included in the overlay click
<nik90> popey: I haven't installed any app/scope via sideloading in my BQ device and I experience this bug in both my N4 and BQ.
<nik90> popey: my BQ is pristine install without any hacks/sideloading etc..just for experiencing it as a standard user.
<popey> ditto :)
<DanChapman> popey, nik90, https://bitbucket.org/snippets/dekkoproject/dEejr if you want to try out notifications
<popey> ooh
<nik90> awesome
<DanChapman> nik90: thanks for the review :)
<nik90> DanChapman: np, surprised that I didn't review it earlier.
<nik90> DanChapman, popey: Btw what would it take for Dekko to be installed by default (like any other core app)?
<nik90> It seems to be as mature as the telegram app
<DanChapman> nik90: I have no idea tbh. Would be cool though :-D
<nik90> DanChapman: Does Dekko have good automated test coverage? That's one criteria that the QA team look for before accepting any default app.
<DanChapman> nik90: unit test converage is ok'ish but no functional tests yet.
<popey> nik90: would need to run that past richard and joeo
<studio_> hi
<studio_> do someone here know the different between the e4.5 ubuntu edition with the id 2a47:0c02 and the id 2a47:2008 ?
<popey> no idea what 2a47:2008 is
<studio_> also bq e4.5 ubuntu edition
<studio_> for exp. in german: http://www.mintblog.de/2015/04/bq-ubuntu-phone-als-usb-massenspeicher-unter-linux-mint-einbinden/
<studio_> i thought the 2a47:2008 is the bq e5?
<popey> dunno, i don't have an e5
<studio_> is it possible, that bq gives for different devices the same usb-id? or is the usb-id depending from the motherboard?
<popey> all manufacturers are guilty of messing about with USB ids
<studio_> so usb-ids are not "normed" like an ean-code?
<popey> they're not
<studio_> ok
<popey> studio_: I just asked someone with an e5, and they got 2008
<studio_> i know, therfore i was wondering, that there are e4.5 with the id 2008 on the market
<studio_> there are also some e5fhd with the id 0c02 on the market. confusing ...
<studio__> btw. i have also seen in the internet that the bq aquaris "e4" got the id 2008 and is also using an MTK6582"M". will that device also be supported in the near future with/by ubuntu touch?
<cwayne_> nik90, good idea, i'll add that
<K1773R> why always this mind madness?
<tathhu> why not
<popey> K1773R: wat?
<svij> popey: against which project should I file a bug for my "notification-indicator isn't green on new notifications" and "no led notifications" on arale?
<ogra_> popey, fyi, the usb id varies depending on the config of the android gadget driver (adb,mtp vs adb,rndis vs mtp only)
<ogra_> svij, bug 1461682
<ubot5> bug 1461682 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "[MX4] LED does not notify for incoming notifications" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1461682
<svij> ogra_: oh thx
<svij> "indicator-messages"… I searched for "indicator-notifications"
<popey> ahh, thanks ogra_
<popey> svij: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Avengers is a good place to find where to file bugs
<svij> popey: oh great
<ogra_> svij, i'm not sure the indicator on the arale is actually supposed to be colored ... for krillin the indicator color is adjusted for the led (and the other way round) the arale led can not display colors afaik
<svij> ogra_: oh
<svij> that would make sense why it's "white" not green.
<ogra_> so it might make sense if it is just a filled vs outlined envelope icon
<ogra_> not sure though
<svij> even though the difference between "grey" (no notification) and "white" isn't that big
 * ogra_ <- luckily not a designer :) 
<popey> yeah, it has no colour attributes
<svij> so it's intended?
<popey> hardware limitation
<svij> I mean, in the indicators
<svij> not the hardware button itself
<popey> sorry, what's the question?
<svij> the indicator for the messages is white not green when I've got a notification
<svij> and grey when there is none
<popey> green here
<svij> hm…
<studio_> popey, that is funny, bq is iso 20000 certified :)
<popey> studio_: 17:19 < ogra_> popey, fyi, the usb id varies depending on the config of the android gadget driver (adb,mtp vs adb,rndis vs mtp only)
<studio_> ouch?
<popey> svij: http://people.canonical.com/~alan/screenshots/device-2015-06-20-172839.png
<studio_> lsusb is allways wrong?
<svij> gimme a sec and I'll show you my screenshot
<popey> svij: channel: ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/meizu.en
<popey> build 31
<ogra_> studio_, no, but the part after the colon is not fixed ... it can vary based on the setup of the deriver
<popey> so just that I'm ahead of you that's all
<ogra_> *driver
<studio_> ogra_, can you please give me an example for that?
<nhaines> studio_: sure.  For example, the BQ aquaris E4.5.
<ogra_> studio_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11746237/
<popey> see also lots of 3g mifi devices
<ogra_> oh, wow
<ogra_> the arale rules are completely wrong
<svij> popey: notification in white (https://svij.org/graphics/screenshot20150620_093515348.png) vs no-notification in grey (https://svij.org/graphics/screenshot20150620_093527479.png)
<ogra_> /lib/udev/rules.d/70-android-tools-adb.rules has the right ones
<svij> so this might be already fixed…
<popey> svij: yeah, but you're on an older image?
<studio_> mtp device is 2008 and adb device is 0c02 ?
<popey> svij: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11746243/
<svij> that stable one… r1
<svij> and I can't get adb work on arale… :-/
<ogra_> studio_, no, if the device is configured for mtp+adb it is 0c02 ... if it is mtp only it is 2008 ... the latter is with developer mode switched off, the former with developer mode switched on (mtp is always on, we hardocde it)
<studio_> mtp only means no dev mode?
<ogra_> yes
<studio_> ok
<studio_> will try that later ...
<studio_> thanks
<studio_> so for bq phones, the usb-id has noting to do with the device itself, right?
<nhaines> Wrong?
<studio_> nhaines, why you ask "wrong?" ? isn't the bq usb-id just an mtp-device and/or mtp+adb-device, but say nothing about the mainboard and its features?
<nhaines> It's not a UUID.
<studio_> one UUID for different devices?
<OerHeks> UUID <> usb ID , UUID is storage id.
<studio_> and what is 2a47:7f10 for exp?
<svij> hm… isn't there an "Alt" key on the terminal app?
<studio_> ogra_, cool on android without dev mode it is 2008, and with dev mode it is 0c02. so ubuntu inherited that or is that still android stuff?
<studio_> orga_ ?
<studio_> btw. meizu is using the same device- ids :2008 and :0c02? *confused*
<studio_> could someone please explain me what device :2008 and :0c02 means, do i have it to compare for the ubuntu devices like a "port"?
<studio_> ping
<tathhu> pong
<studio_> ping
<tathhu> BANG
<mariogrip> How to set apparmor in complain mode on Ubuntu touch
<studio_> 2a45:2008 / 2a45:0c02 is the same as 2a47:2008 / 2a47:0c02 ? so 0c02 is just an mtp/adb-device? and if yes, what is 2a47:7f10, also an mtp/adb-device?
<studio_> 2a45 is meizu and  2a47 is bq (mundo reader). i am a bit confused about that usb-ids ... :(
<tathhu> does it matter :o
<studio_> depending ...
<studio_> back to ubuntu/linux stuff. how to disable ssh via certification? is there a "sshd_config" to disable that?
<studio_> thanks for trying to help for today. have to leave. bye all
<muka> cellular data stopped working. ubuntu 15.10(r230) development -branch.
<ogra_> muka, could well be ... devel i snot for day to day use
<ogra_> *is not
<muka> I know, just want to report.
<ogra_> well, file a bug then
<faenil> what is the recommended way to handle cross platform apps which run on ubuntu touch? In particular I'm talking about conditions in .pro files
<faenil> There is no ubuntu touch specific OS condition/makespec, afaik
<faenil> the alternative is having CONFIG += ubuntu-touch in every .pro file, but that's...messy
<cimbro> hola
<jjohansen> mariogrip: install apparmor-utils and use aa-complain
<jjohansen> mariogrip:  for touch profiles you will need to use the -d option
<jjohansen> I think it is aa-complain -d /var/lib/apparmor/profiles
<Guest99372> v
<mariogrip> jjohansen: Thanks.
#ubuntu-touch 2015-06-21
<mhall119> mariogrip: still working on that OPO port?
<Bearz> I just wanted to let you know that this link on the porting guide is broke http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-utopic.git;a=shortlog;h=refs/heads/mako
<SturmFlut> ogra_: Ping
<ogra_> SturmFlut, yes ?
<SturmFlut> ogra_: Seriously, do you even sleep?
<ogra_> at the end of the month usually :)
<DanChapman> now that's commitment!
<ogra_> (seen G+ ??)
 * ogra_ just stumbled over the krillin on the mediamarkt page ... 
<SturmFlut> ogra_: I would ask cking directly, but he isn't online, so I'm looking for somebody who knows a bit about our phone kernels in regard to /proc/timer_stats. The arale kernel tries to lie to me about a kernel thread having PID 1, which makes the question the content of the whole file
<SturmFlut> s/makes the/makes me/
<ogra_> the source is on github, thats all i know ... (i never built it ... )
<ogra_> and they are build the "android way" with special MTK scripts and all
<SturmFlut> I heavily suspect this Android stuff broke something fundamental again
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> looks at your system loda in top ;)
<ogra_> *look
<ogra_> *load
<ogra_> geez ...
<ogra_> (it only watches one core i think)
<SturmFlut> ogra_: Hm, that load is a bit low
<SturmFlut> Seriously, a kernel thread with PID 1, what comes next? Ubuntu fridges?
<ogra_> flying ubuntu fridges with lasers ... convergence, y'know
<SturmFlut> So Snappy Skynet IS real
<ogra_> ssshhhh !
<ogra_> the converged phone might be delayed though ... bq still hasnt found a way to integrate the fridge in the case
<SturmFlut> Hmmmmmmmmm, the error even shows up in an example in the in-kernel documentation for /proc/timer_stats
<ogra_> hah
<SturmFlut> But it seems to be correct on krillin and my 15.04 laptop
<ogra_> are you sure you are not seeing the android container btw ?
<ogra_> not sure how lxc's call of the android init will show up
<SturmFlut> Hmmmm
<SturmFlut> The Android init inside the container shows up as a normal process in the "lxc-start -n android -F -- /init" hierarchy, on my device it is currently PID 879
<ogra_> Type <Ctrl+a q> to exit the console, <Ctrl+a Ctrl+a> to enter Ctrl+a itself
<ogra_> root@arale:/ # ps
<ogra_> USER     PID   PPID  VSIZE  RSS     WCHAN    PC         NAME
<ogra_> root      1     0     716    156   c0153934 0001c328 S /init
<ogra_> root      3     1     580    76    c0153934 0001c328 S /sbin/ueventd
<ogra_> inside the container it has PID1
<SturmFlut> I would expect that, things break if it doesn't
<ogra_> right
 * SturmFlut has to switch trains
<SturmFlut> ogra_: okay, I've asked on #kernelnewbies and nobody seems to be immediately sure what's happening
<SturmFlut> Hmmm, I rebooted my arale, started a QML game, Telegram and the browser and memory usage is at 1.2 GB. But userspace only accounts for about 700 MB. Are there any drivers that allocate large chunks of memory, e.g. the GPU?
<SturmFlut> ogra_: ^^
<brunch875> I wonder if webapps will boom with web assembly
<SturmFlut> ogra_: Have you ever looked at memory management on arale and krillin? On krillin everything seems to add up fine, but on arale reported memory consumption is about 500 MB higher than what the userspace actually needs
<SturmFlut> and I'm not sure if this is just a change in reporting or if something in the kernel actually claims half a gigabyte of memory
<anpok_> what numbers do you compare?
<anpok_> or .. sum..
<SturmFlut> anpok_: cking's smemstat outputs the proportional set size for every process, the sum of that should be what all userspace processes are actually using
<SturmFlut> (if I'm not mistaken, which would explain some things)
<SturmFlut> if I reboot krillin, unlock the phone and immediately run "free", it reports 395 MB used (without buffers and caches) and smemstat outputs a sum of 380 MB. That sounds quite reasonable.
<ogra_> SturmFlut, sounds like a bug ... and no, i havent looked deeper, my bug about the load avg. was set to low prio by the guys working on the device tarball for the arale
<SturmFlut> ogra_: Hmmmm
<ogra_> file one ;)
<SturmFlut> To give you the numbers for arale: after a reboot "free" gives me 552 MB, but smemstat just 292 MB
<ogra_> the browser and webapps surely behave a bit weird (bein OOMed earlier than they should)
<ogra_> *being
<SturmFlut> ogra_: The whole memory management feels strange, to be honest. Sometimes I switch from Telegram to the browser, do something, switch back, and Telegram was OOMed and has to be restored. On arale. A device with 2 GB of RAM. Even more you take the zram swap into account
<SturmFlut> *if you
<ogra_> yep
<ogra_> as i said, file a bug (against canonical-system-image for a start) with your findings
<SturmFlut> is it "normal" that arale r1 kills my adb sessions all the time?
<ogra_> no, but it is normal that the USB works very badly ... watch your dmesg on the PC
<SturmFlut> ogra_: I'll dig a bit deeper before filing it, it may be some kind of reporting change with kernel 3.10
<ogra_> might be, but it is a mediatek device with a mediatek kernel ... so it wouldnt be surprised at all
<ogra_> *I
<SturmFlut> hehe
<Bearz> Is any one currently in here?
<colbyf> any developers I have an idea
<colbyf> Rugby worldcup coming in the next few months
<colbyf> need apps
<colbyf> lol
<tathhu> you have few months to learn how to code :P
<colbyf> arhhhhh lol
<dropp> hi! how can i export the device SMS database?
<dropp> nvm, i think i found the database
<cotton> any new ota on July ? thanks
<cotton> will we see tethering soon? thanks again
#ubuntu-touch 2016-06-20
<cc> hi
<cc> i found that i cant use ExpressVpn on my ubuntu phone,can anyone use here?
<jgdx> cc, we don't yet support importing configurations, but you should be able to transfer openvpn settings from the downloaded file to System Settings.
<FJKong> how to fix "Failed to enter Recovery" when I want to flash BQ 4.5, any idea?
<FJKong> 2016/06/20 16:05:58 Expecting the device to be in the bootloader... waiting
<FJKong> 2016/06/20 16:05:58 Device is |krillin|
<FJKong> 2016/06/20 16:06:00 Flashing version 361 from ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/bq-aquaris.en channel and server https://system-image.ubuntu.com to device krillin
<FJKong> Failed to enter Recovery
<cc> jgdx: thanks
<jgdx> FJKong, is the device in the bootloader?
<FJKong> jgdx: yes I enter the second one, fastboot
<FJKong> http://askubuntu.com/questions/602035/how-do-i-use-ubuntu-device-flash-with-the-bq-aquaris-e4-5-and-aquaris-e5
<FJKong> I tried this but still not work
<FJKong> ubuntu-device-flash touch --bootstrap --recovery-image /tmp/recovery.img                                                                                             /tmp
<FJKong> 2016/06/20 15:51:31 Expecting the device to be in the bootloader... waiting
<FJKong> 2016/06/20 15:51:31 Device is |krillin|
<FJKong> Device krillin not found on server https://system-image.ubuntu.com channel ubuntu-touch/stable
<jgdx> FJKong, okay, that command is missing --channel=ubuntu-touch/stable/bq-aquaris.en
<FJKong> jgdx: thanks very very much, it works
<ogra_> svij, HAPPY BIRTHDAY !
<svij> ogra_: thanks :)
<popey> anyone got a bq e4.5 running rc-proposed handy? try taking a screenshot with vol+/- - it fails here. I see no images in ~/Pictures/Screenshots or on the sd card
<jibel> popey, it works fine here, tested with r361
<popey> thanks jibel
<zzarr> hello!
<zzarr> I can't receive MMS's no more (I have OTA-11 on an MX4), is there an update that broke it (I have not gotten an MMS since last year)
<zzarr> or is it my operator that have messed up anything?
<zzarr> I just checked the APN, it's correct
<zzarr> (the default one)
<robinhero> zzarr, I had the same issue, I recieved the MMS message, just it was only a blank line
<robinhero> I reset my phone, and it solved it
<robinhero> I didn't edit anything with the APN settings BTW
<zzarr> hello robinhero, do you have a clue why it happened?
<zzarr> I have not edited them either
<robinhero> no, I tried to reboot several times, tried to delete and re-add the settings, but no luck
<robinhero> only the factory reset solved it :(
<zzarr> I have just checked that they are what they were correct
<robinhero> maybe this is a bug with OTA-11
<zzarr> which in other words remove everything on my device
<robinhero> because it worked well before
<zzarr> I think that OTA-11 feels buggy compared to earlier releases
<zzarr> some times when I turn on wifi sharing it does not start
<zzarr> the question is, would a factory reset purge my personal data or would it just purge settings?
<ogra_> it purges everything
<ogra_> (unless that changed recently)
<zzarr> I really don't want to do that, is it likely that a fix will be released in the near future?
<robinhero> yes, it purges everything
<zzarr> is there a backup tool for the phone?
<robinhero> zzarr, no yet
<robinhero> but you can create backups with scripts
<zzarr> yes
<robinhero> you need to backup the userdata folder
<robinhero> it stores everything (apps, user data, settings, etc)
<zzarr> /home/phablet or what it's called?
<robinhero> no, you need the /userdata folder, because there are more folders in this, not just the /home/phablet
<zzarr> okey, thanks
<zzarr> I'm guessing I'll just scp it to a remote machine
<robinhero> yes, I create a .tar.gz and scp it to my laptop
<zzarr> so I need to backup /userdata and /home/phablet?
<robinhero> no, /home/phablet is included in the /userdata folder
<robinhero> as a symlink
<robinhero> so you only need the /userdata folder
<zzarr> it says it's a directory on my phone ("ls -la" -> "drwxr-xr-x 13 phablet phablet 4096 jun 20 12:21 phablet")
<zzarr> ohh... of course it's bind mounted
<peat-psuwit> rsalveti: Hello. Could you please help bringing latest ofono code in github to overlay PPA? It contains latest fix for my LG L90 Dual.
<zzarr> just a hypothetical question, if one had a Intel based Single Board Computer and a GSM module and a touch screen, would it be possible to make that operate as an Ubuntu phone?
<dobey> zzarr: assuming one had the necessary drivers/etc
<peat-psuwit> awe_: Hello. Could you please help bringing latest ofono code in github to overlay PPA? It contains latest fix for my LG L90 Dual.
<awe_> peat-psuwit, not sure we can make this happen for OTA12 ( code freeze if Fri )
<awe_> but would probably land it in the rc-proposed after the freeze
<awe_> will discuss with abeato
<peat-psuwit> awe_: OK.
<s`_> awe_: what are the major changes in OTA12?
<awe_> that's not something I could explain... I work mostly on the network/telephony stack; that said, OTA12 will include a new stable version of NetworkManager
<awe_> I think you can get a pretty good overview of what's landing in OTA12 by the daily landing summary emails on the mailing list
<awe_> https://launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+milestone/12
<awe_> s`_, ^^
<s`_> thanks
<peat-psuwit> mariogrip: Hello. I can't login into UBPorts's device admin page. Could you please have a look.
<mariogrip> peat-psuwit: any errors?
<mariogrip> i just updated the page btw
<peat-psuwit> mariogrip: Failed to verify assertion (message: return_to u'https://devices.ubports.com/auth/ubuntu/return' not under trust_root u'https://ubports.com')
<mariogrip> peat-psuwit: does it work now?
<peat-psuwit> mariogrip: It works now. Thanks. BTW, what happens?
<mariogrip> peat-psuwit: I had to set root address to device.ubports.com instead of ubports.com
<peat-psuwit> mariogrip: OK.
<mariogrip> openid rule
<peat-psuwit> mariogrip: One more thing: could you please update code to request system-image.ubports.com over HTTPS?
<mariogrip> peat-psuwit: jup, i'll fix that
<cwayne> mariogrip: what android is oneplus 3 based on? i.e. will it be a long time before there can be a base to build a port off of?
<cwayne> im tired of my 5x so if I could get a op3 and put ubuntu on it i'd be thrilled :P
<dobey> cwayne: op3 is oxygenos, i think based off android 6
<cwayne> ah so same as 5x then :/
<dobey> or rather
<cwayne> not the oxygenos, but android6 base that is
<dobey> i think based off cm13, which is based off android 6
<cwayne> right
<cwayne> i figured as much
<dobey> but mariogrip has an op3 on order and says there will be a port, so i presume once he gets the phone, he'll start working on getting ubuntu booting on it :)
<ondra> cwayne Andorid 6 is issue and potentially Adreno GPU, I have big problem with Adreno GPU drivers on Android 6
<cwayne> ondra: ah
<cwayne> youre killin me :)
<mcphail> popey: just listened to the last podcast. Could give some feedback on using phone as daily driver, but would fail the "no essays" requirement ;)
<popey> mcphail: we edit anyway, would appreciate it.
<popey> mcphail: we're prepping for tomorrows show right now, so more the merrier
<mcphail> popey: Aah. Will miss deadline, then, as working till 10 :(
<daniel_> hi just delving into designing and coding a ubuntu phone app
<daniel_> using the ubuntu sdk
<daniel_> but getting this error when clicking on the app button.
<daniel_> TouchSelectionController::active is deprecated, use TouchSelectionController::status instead
<popey> mcphail: well, we don't record until 8:30 tomorrow night, and can squeeze in quality feedback :)
<Blackburn> Hey guys, I'm attempting to port UT to the OnePlus2 and I cannot get lunch to detect my build, no matter what I try... I've added the `vendor/oneplus` and `device/oneplus` directories to the subdirs variable in `build/core/main.mk` and am attempting to just lunch the `full_oneplus2.mk` with `userdebug` build options and it errors out that lunch is
<Blackburn> missing the product spec `full_oneplus2`
<Blackburn> however that file exists in `device/oneplus/oneplus2/full_oneplus2.mk`
<Blackburn> and all of its dependencies in the correct folders
<Blackburn> any help here would be greatly appreciated
#ubuntu-touch 2016-06-21
<altker128> Hey guys, I had a chance to play with Ubuntu phone on an N4 (OTA-11) and really LOVED what I saw.
<altker128> Some quick questions:  Is it possible to:  Have Unity load an app on start-up, lock the app from being killed?  I want the phone/contacts/calendar to always be running and loaded (the first load takes like 10 seconds)
<geohot_> anyone working on getting it running on a nexus 6p?
<geohot> or android 4 era devices only?
<geohot> i see some stuff in libhybris for android 5
<geohot> but nothing for 6
<geohot> and also, i try to check out repo "fatal: remote error: access denied or repository not exported: /CyanogenMod/android.git"
<geohot> err nvm, upgraded phablet-dev-bootstrap
<cc> is there anyone use Meizu pro5 ubuntu phone?
 * saavento says Hi
<drguell> Hi
<saavento> hello
<popey> hi
<saavento> I have a question regarding dim-timeout
<saavento> is there a slider
<saavento> or has to be modified by dbus
<saavento> command
<saavento> dimming the screen I mean
<saavento> on a m10 tablet
<saavento> nevermind I thought i found it via command
<mpt> mardy (or anyone else), where would I report a bug in the Yahoo account plug-in? There doesn’t seem to be a relevant bug-reporting link on <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Avengers>, <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Components>, or <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OnlineAccounts>
<Multbrelch> Hi all. When can we expect that Ubuntu Meizo and BQ phones are available? Is there any hope?
<Multbrelch> Currently, all phones are 'sold out': http://www.ubuntu.com/phone/devices
<mardy> mpt: account-plugins
<mpt> thanks mardy, I moved bug 1594743 there and added account-plugins to /Touch/Components
<ubot5> bug 1594743 in account-plugins (Ubuntu) "Yahoo account access blocked because of “less secure sign-in”" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1594743
<zzarr> dobey, what drivers are reqiured? if I had a GSM modem as UART /dev/ttyACM0 would that work?
<ogra_> hmpf
<ogra_> i cant get the nearby scope to refresh anymore after a reboot in rc-proposed today
<ogra_> on turbo that is ...
<ogra_> no bouncy-bar
<popey> ogra_: worked for me on second pull
<popey> ogra_: first pull lit up the location indicator, second pull made it refresh
<popey> and i have a bonus perpetual bouncer
<ogra_> i dont get the bouncy bar on second refresh
<ogra_> only on first
<popey> maybe location not got yet
<ogra_> well, today seems to update ... i get aa refresh flicker in the weather icons
<ogra_> just not in nearby after the first try
<ogra_> as soon as the location icon turns off i also get the bar again
 * ogra_ reboots in the hoope that this fixes anything ... 
<ogra_> nope, no go ... no nearby for me at all
<ogra_> oha !
<ogra_> i didnt get the SIM unlock dialog ... so i forgot to unlock the card ... after unlocking everything works
<zzarr> hello!
<zzarr> I get "could not open MTP-device" when connecting my phone (translated from Swedish)
<zzarr> I have a Meizu MX4
<zzarr> is there a nice command line that will solve the problem?
<zzarr> I just rebooted the phone, but it didn't help
<ogra_> well, the MX4 has in general pretty bad USB hardware, could be a HW issue
<ogra_> (underpowered, which makes the signal die ... try a shorter cable or a USB 1.1 port/hub  ... )
<zzarr> okey, but it have worked before
<zzarr> do I understand you correctly, should I power down the phone?
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> the USB port of the phone is underpowerd due to bad internal wiring
<zzarr> typical... I just did
<zzarr> ohh
<ogra_> a reboot wont solve that :)
<zzarr> sure?
<ogra_> if you indeed always used the same cable and it always worked it might not be that issue
<zzarr> may be the electrons sleep and are more powered when awake? ;)
<ogra_> heh
<zzarr> just kidding
<ogra_> you could shout or use a loud horn to prove that theory
<ogra_> i'm sure people around you will like that a lot, try it :)
<dobey> zzarr: i don't know exactly, but unless your goal is dialing into a bbs with minicom, a serial interface is probably not enough :)
<zzarr> okey dobey, no that was not what I intended
<dobey> i'm not sure the radios in any of the supported devices even have an exposed serial interface
<zzarr> okey, it's not a matter of altering a device
<dobey> mardy: hi. could you re-review https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-credentials/signon-plugin-part2/+merge/296716 please? i think i have it working right, now
<zzarr> it's if I could take a SBC and build a phone
<dobey> zzarr: "phone" is a pretty vague term these days, with wifi calling, and all kinds of voip services being used
<mardy> dobey: looking
<zzarr> dobey, yes, I know, but I wish to be able to call through the GSM net like any other smart phone
<zzarr> and use 4G data transfer
<dobey> zzarr: then see what ofono requires and if the gsm radio in question will work with ofono
<zzarr> okey, thanks dobey
<dobey> mardy: well, almost working right, anyway. somehow managed to casue pay-ui to get into an infinite loop now, but the basic functionality of getting the token from server, storing it in db, and reading it back out, is working; invalidation is still a bit touchy :)
<mardy> dobey: reviewed
<dobey> mardy: hmm, how can i make sure online-accounts-ui will do the right thing when Setup.exec() is called, and there's already an account?
<dobey> seems it's not
<mardy> dobey: the right thing would be not to call it :-)
<dobey> mardy: yes, well, displaying an entirely blank window, or just doing nothing, when things do call it, is certainly wrong :)
<mardy> dobey: indeed it shouldn't, it should just return
<dobey> well "just return" == "doing nothing"
<dobey> and that seems wrong
<mardy> dobey: file a bug on ussoa, please, with OAU_LOGGING_LEVEL=2 OAU_DAEMON_TIMEOUT=9999 online-accounts-service
<dobey> mardy: and that's part of the reason why we have to delete the account currently. :-/
<mardy> dobey: weird weird, I think I tested it thorughly (though I did it with facebook, not U1)
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> mardy: ok, weird. so i just added a twitter account, the app loaded, then i went to the twitter site on my PC, and revoked the app. closed twitter app, opened it again, and the page loaded fine.
<dobey> yay oauth :-/
<mardy> dobey: you just discovered our dirty secret :-)
<mardy> dobey: the webapps don't use oauth, it's just a trick to get the cookies from the webview
<dobey> oh that is bloody awful
<mardy> dobey: IOW, the webapp asks for an account, but doesn't care (or use) the OAuth token: it just gets the cookies from the account webview, and copies them into its own webview
<dobey> yeah, i understood
<mardy> dobey: I don't like it either, but unfortunately we didn't come out with a better solution
<dobey> mardy: ok, so if for one of the scopes which uses online-accounts, if you add the account, then go to that service's web site and revoke the token and refresh the scope, what happens?
<mardy> dobey: it depends on the service: if it invalidates all the tokens, the scope should come up with the "Login..." button
<mardy> dobey: but often, OAuth tokens are given a very short life (1 hour), so it might be that the service doesn't bother invalidating them
<dobey> oh awesome. blank scope
<dobey> YouTube scope is authenticated
<dobey> Something weird happened
<dobey> ERROR: HTTP request timeout
<altker128> Hey guys, I had a chance to play with Ubuntu phone on an N4 (OTA-11) and really LOVED what I saw.
<altker128> Hey guys, I had a chance to play with Ubuntu phone on an N4 (OTA-11) and really LOVED what I saw.
<dobey> mardy: yeah, this is very bad.
<altker128> Some quick questions:  Is it possible to:  Have Unity load an app on start-up, lock the app from being killed?  I want the phone/contacts/calendar to always be running and loaded (the first load takes like 10 seconds)
<geohot> anyone ported this to arm64 devices?
<geohot> have a ubuntu touch build working on my nexus 5, and have cm building on nexus 6p
<dobey> altker128: no. that's not really a reasonable way to deal with the app startup time issue either. there is ongoing work for how to solve the various startup time issues
<dobey> geohot: the meizu pro5 and bq m10 tablet are both arm64 devices. they are currently using 32-bit runtimes on top of the 64-bit kernel though
<geohot> ahh, yea 32-bit runtime is ok
<dobey> geohot: arm64 work is ongoing for eventual move to 16.04 based images
<altker128> dobey: Fine, but is it possible to preload an app and have it stay running?  Phone/Contacts/SMS are basic apps that should always be running
<geohot> i'm flashing 16.04
<geohot> seems to work
<geohot> aka xenial-preinstalled-touch-armhf.tar.gz
<dobey> most stuff won't work on 16.04
<dobey> 16.04's gcc is binary incompatible, so packages from the store which use c++ code won't work
<dobey> altker128: no, it's not
<geohot> ahh, yea i don't need any of the "phone-like" stuff
<dobey> altker128: and i don't agree
<altker128> dobey: Well, you're not every user.
<geohot> i just want ubuntu userspace on android in a clean way
<dobey> altker128: neither are you :)
<geohot> and a platform to rip out the android binary blobs from
<altker128> dobey: Dude, I'm not saying Ubuntu should make this a permanent change, I'm asking HOW to do it.  You're a really combative person.  You should try and figure out why.
<dobey> altker128: no, you asked how to do something, which i told you was not doable, and you blame me for disagreeing with your ideology and stating that it is not supported.
<dobey> altker128: you could theoretically create upstart jobs to start them, but there is no guarantee the apps will stay running forever. they would still be subject to the lifetime security policies, and would be killed when RAM is low
<dobey> there is absolutely nothing "combative" in anything i said
<dobey> geohot: not sure which binary blobs you mean there, but plenty are still required to have a useful device
 * awe_ thinks of rild, gps, hw media decoding, ...
<geohot> really just the camera, i'm using this for a project
<geohot> and the android camera is laggy
<geohot> want to talk right to the sensor
<geohot> gpu and ril can stay
<dobey> well good luck with that then :)
<geohot> so those 64-bit devices seem to have android 4 images
<altker128> geohot: Driving cars?
<geohot> :)
<altker128> :)
<geohot> anyone gotten ubuntu on android 6 image?
<geohot> idk how much has changed, was reading libhybris and looks like it should work
<altker128> geohot: Did you also look into Jolla?
<geohot> the phone?
<altker128> geohot: Sailfish OS has been ported to a few other devices as well
<geohot> looks like old ones
<geohot> i really want the ubuntu userspace
<altker128> geohot: Camera start-up time is often laggy since there's a processor in the camera and it's BLOB is often times loaded on start-up
<geohot> it's not even the start up time
<geohot> it's the frame time
<altker128> shot to shot?
<altker128> Oh yeah, you need it for video
<altker128> latency sensitive
<geohot> wave your hand in front of the camera, yea
<dobey> geohot: i think android 6 changed enough to break things. 5.1 base should be doable though (pro5 and m10 are 5.1 base i think)
<altker128> geohot: The ISP of the SoC is pretty impressive but getting that stream displayed and accessible for analytics often uses CPU / software pathways
<altker128> I should say, ISP of most cell phone SoCs
<geohot> htc m10
<geohot> is 6.0.1 :(
<geohot> going to have to just make it work with 6
<geohot> though the m9 has the same processor as the 6p
<dobey> mardy, dbarth: https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1594841
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1594841 in ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts (Ubuntu) "Revoking of OAuth tokens handled very poorly" [Undecided,New]
<dobey> mardy, dbarth: so, given this, i don't think there is any way we can make the changes to u1 work reliably for ota12, and we should table the changes until we can get around this problem
<mardy> dobey: makes no sense, honestly :-)
<mardy> dobey: you filed one bug with two completely different issues
<mardy> dobey: both irrelevant to U1
<dobey> mardy: no, i filed a bug with one issue, and many symptoms
<dobey> mardy: it's relevant, because this is exactly why we must delete the token
<dobey> s/token/account/
<mardy> dobey: no, it's a totally different case, U1 doesn't work with cookies
<dobey> mardy: the bug isn't about the cookies
<dobey> mardy: the bug is that online-accounts is a drastic failure in the failure case of token-based authentication account types
<mardy> dobey: OMG
<mardy> dobey: please split the bug, the only common thing that these two issues have in common is that "I don't have a clue of how OA works :-)"
<mardy> dobey: they are two very valid issues, but one is to be fixed in the Youtube scope (or maybe in unity-scope-{api,shell}), the other deserves more discussion
<kz6fittycent> So, I'm having VERY limited success with "scopecreator" and creating a Youtube channel scope...
<dobey> mardy: while i'll agree that the fact we can't use OAuth to initiate a web browser session on most sites; this bug isn't about that specific issue. inclusion of that in the description is simply supporting evidence of a larger architectural problem, which the bug is about
<mardy> dobey: then please file a but about this big architectural problem, which I still don't get
<dobey> i did file a bug about it. it's the bug we're talking about
<dbarth> ahem
<dbarth> what about using a hangout to talk?
<dobey> i really need to go get lunch in a few minutes
<dbarth> quicker and you guys can hopefully understand each other better; wdyt?
<dbarth> ah nw
<dbarth> dobey: i'll read the bug, but ping us back
<dobey> dbarth: ok
<peat-psuwit> awe_: Have you talked with abeato about oFono?
<awe_> peat-psuwit, did you pull-request already get merged?
<awe_> s/you/your/
<peat-psuwit> awe_: Yes, it's merged.
<awe_> ok
<awe_> we're working on a fairly large ofono change at the moment for a new handset
<awe_> so we expect to land a new version of ofono soon
<awe_> although not before the freeze for OTA12
<awe_> so the release to the PPA will somewhat be gated by the OTA12 process
<peat-psuwit> awe_: OK, then. Thank you.
<awe_> so I can't yet give you an exact date it will land, but most likely within the next two weeks
<peat-psuwit> awe_: Ok.
<bluetoothsound> I am having huge problems with bluetooth sound on my meizu pro5. sound is stuttering a lot and i tested two different bt-receivers. Is this a known bug?
<sigvard> i've had this too, same device
<bluetoothsound> i tried to find a bugreport about this but can't find one
<sigvard> don't know about that, really...
<sigvard> try searching for bluez, maybe?
<bluetoothsound> the stuttering is much worse, when the system-settings-app is opened and searching for bt devices
<sigvard> figures, since the bt radio would be partly bussy with other things...
<bluetoothsound> i followed the 'bug filing' link in this channel's status message and went to the 'bluetooth' section
<sigvard> excellent! do you have a link so i can + it?
<bluetoothsound> no, i didn't file a bug. I tried to find an existent bugreport but didn't find one
<ahoneybun> bluetoothsound: sigvard https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Avengers
<bluetoothsound> sigvard: i opened a bugreport at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez/+bug/1594939
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1594939 in bluez (Ubuntu) "Sound over bluetooth is stuttering" [Undecided,New]
<sigvard> bluetoothsound: cool
<sigvard> ahoneybun: thanks man, really helpfull. in the future too.
<bluetoothsound> sigvard: is your pro5 on the stable channel?
<mterry> Elleo, heyo, got a moment for a question about how the OSK handles focus / pressing the OSK return button
<mterry> Elleo, in particular, I'm trying to trace down where my entry is losing focus after pressing the OSK enter button -- does the OSK do that?  maliit?  or is it part of the qml item's accepted() handling?  I can dig more, just curious if you knew
<mterry> Actually, it's not losing focus I guess.  It's just losing the OSK
<Elleo> mterry: the OSK won't get removed unless it is either losing focus or its explicitly told to hide, but the OSK doesn't remove focus from things itself (except when the user dismisses it), I believe that's all handled by the toolkit
<mterry> Elleo, ok, and Return isn't handled specially?
<mterry> maybe this issue is in how the shell manages the input method surface
<Elleo> mterry: its not handled specially by the keyboard, I don't know if the UITK is doing anything extra besides emitting accepted() when seeing it
<mterry> Elleo, OK thanks for the hints!
<Elleo> no problem :)
#ubuntu-touch 2016-06-22
<cc> wechat...
<cc> :(
<cc> i found i can do nothing with my ubuntu phone....
<Walex> cc: it is fairly useful to me -- it has few apps, but almost every app has an equivalent web site.
<cc> How to use the Ubuntu mobile phone system on the computer?
<Walex> my main issue with it is that on the Acquaris 4.5 the GPS does not work that well.
<Walex> cc: When my phone is on WiFi I use 'ssh' into it.
<cc> ssh
<Walex> cc: and/or use 'rsync'
<cc> what's that?
<cc> app?
<Walex> cc: it is remote login/copy
<Walex> cc: it is a bit of a computer-geek thing
<cc> :(
<Walex> cc: I have Ubuntu on both computer and phone. it is essentially the same OS, compiled for intel CPU in one case, for ARM CPU in the other case.
<Walex> cc: youn can use 'ssh' etc. from MS-Windows too.
<cc> er
<Walex> cc: the problem with the phone is that you cannot have display to a monitor
<Walex> cc: I also use the phone with a Bluetooth keyboard, and except for the small display it works well.
<cc> can i use computer (windows 7) connect my phone?and use ubuntu systerm on the computer?
<Walex> cc: you can use the ubuntu system on the phone, the computer does not change.
<Walex> cc: but you can use it remotely.
<Walex> cc: but mostly in "console" mode.
<Walex> cc: note that nowadays you can use Ubuntu directly as part of MS-Windows 10, as there has been a very funny agreement between Microsoft and Ubuntu.
<cc> Walex: may i need to download app or something else to do ?
<cc> for " note that nowadays you can use Ubuntu directly as part of MS-Windows 10, as there has been a very funny agreement between Microsoft and Ubuntu."
<cc> Walex: i'm new in ubuntu phone
<cc> what I need to download applications to implement this feature?
<cc> Walex: do you know what i mean? sorry for my poor english...
<Walex> cc: sorry, was away from keyboard...
<cc> nop
<Walex> cc: Ubuntu is a UNIX/Window like operating system, like Android. You can run it on a phone (a small computer) or a laptop or a desktop.
<Walex> cc: and even under MS-Windows now, link to follow
<Walex> http://www.laptopmag.com/articles/use-bash-shell-windows-10
<Spacedogg_iie> hi guys
<Spacedogg_iie> I just woke up, my phone had GPS and bluetooth turned on (I always have it off.) logged in and it's in the cell settings screen
<Spacedogg_iie> it's like someone else was logged into my phone?
<Spacedogg_iie> you guys heard anything strange like this?
<Spacedogg_iie> sound is also in silent mode
<Spacedogg_iie> WTF?
<Spacedogg_iie> I have BQ phone, running touch in normal (not developer) mode
<Walex> Spacedogg_iie: unlikely, but the phone could have crashed and restarted.
<Walex> Spacedogg_iie: also, in my Aquaris, GPS can be turned on but does not really work.
<Walex> Spacedogg_iie: or the service daemons could have crashed and restarted.
<Walex> Power down and power up the phone to see if it remains like that.
<Spacedogg_iie> yeah, just looks strange to see random settings changed like that, not seen it before
<Spacedogg_iie> I reset my settings and restarted, looks normal
<Spacedogg_iie> anyway, I thought I'd report it here incase there's a worm going about or something.
<ogra_> Spacedogg_iie, and you are sure nobody touched it ? dont forget that the  panel options when you pull down from the top are accessible by default when the screen is locked
<ogra_> (you can turn that off in the security settings)
<Spacedogg_iie> yeah?
<Spacedogg_iie> that might be it
<Spacedogg_iie> if it was rubbing on my balls in my pocket or something
<ogra_> i have it often that when people pick up my phone to take a look they play with the panel indicators ... wheer alol these options are exposed
<Spacedogg_iie> how do I turn that off?
<ogra_> in the settings under security->lock screen iirc
<Spacedogg_iie> yeah, the left hand app menu used to be accessable from the lockscreen in prior versions
<ogra_> it still is
<Spacedogg_iie> I see, it's an option
<ogra_> (there was a plan that you can allow selected apps to actually run without unlocking in a sepcial confined mode (i.e. a camera app that cant read any data but take pics and store them without having to unlock)
<Spacedogg_iie> launcher and quick settings are options there
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> if you turn off both you can only unlock from the lockscreen
<Spacedogg_iie> done, Id say that was it
<Spacedogg_iie> thanks ogra and walex
<ogra_> well, if your phone turned on in the pocket, that might be a bug, keep an eye on that
<ogra_> (report it in case you are sure it does)
<Spacedogg_iie> I think I put in pocket without mocking it
<Spacedogg_iie> locking
<Spacedogg_iie> I assume it being locked means not being able to change shit, a false assumption
<Spacedogg_iie> (I mean locked but screen /touch enebled)
<ogra_> Spacedogg_iie, well, if you dont lock the input by locking the display you can definitely punch in numbers while walking ... after 5 attempts or so the phone gets locked down for 5 min
<ogra_> so i'd suggest to always turn it off :)
<Spacedogg_iie> yeah, tnx
<dobey> Spacedogg_iie, ogra_: well, if you don't use a pin/passcode, it's very easy for the phone to be unlocked while in a pocket or such, too.
<Spacedogg_iie> limiting the root password on a dev mode device to a 4 character numeric is borderline retarded
<Spacedogg_iie> sorry, but I had to say it.
<dobey> there is no root password
<Spacedogg_iie> pin is root password
<dobey> and it's not limited to a 4 number pin. you can set a password
<dobey> no, pin is phablet user's login code
<Spacedogg_iie> independant of pin?
<dobey> instead of pin
<Spacedogg_iie> isn't phablet in the root group?
<dobey> no
<Spacedogg_iie> my bad
<dobey> sudo
<Spacedogg_iie> sorry for calling Mark Shuttleworth a borderline retard
<sergiusens> jhodapp hey, I am a happy user of your components and wanted to know about the a/v sync issue in freiza :-)
<sergiusens> aside from that, how is it going?
<jhodapp> sergiusens, glad you're a happy user and not an angry one ;)
<jhodapp> sergiusens, the a/v sync issue hasn't seen any love yet but should be getting a look soon, however my team isn't the one working on that
<sergiusens> jhodapp oh really? you have lashed away from the chains of the media-hub?
<sergiusens> :-)
<jhodapp> sergiusens, no I'm still media-focused but it's more of a device-specific thing, so one of the teams in China is going to take a look at it
<ogra_> Spacedogg_iie, turn off devmode ... use ssh
<ogra_> (that enforces key use, password is completely disabled)
<jhodapp> sergiusens, things are great, just visited NYC this weekend...first visit...great city
<jhodapp> sergiusens, how about you?
<sergiusens> jhodapp doing good, just too much work travel, now conflicting with many things in my personal life
<sergiusens> luckily it seems these are the last trips in a while
<jhodapp> sergiusens, been sprinting a lot?
<sergiusens> I just moved to a house as well, in the outer parts of the city, so much more relaxing than being in the middle of it
<sergiusens> jhodapp yeah, too many sprints here and there
<jhodapp> sergiusens, oh no longer in the middle of the action
<ogra_> sergiusens, i added a hack to the bug that helps me on the M10.. but seems to not help everyone, you could try if it fixes your device too
<ogra_> hmm, why has telegram a bold red line around the app header since yesterdays update ...
<sergiusens> ogra_ there's a telegram update? nice, does it support super groups?
<ogra_> sergiusens, no, there was an os update that seemingly broke telegrams app header
<sergiusens> ogra_ I worked all day from the tablet yesterday. I would of today too but my BT mouse ran o of batteries
<dobey> ogra_: rc-proposed? i think it's a change in uitk
<ogra_> dobey, yeah, obviously
<dobey> ogra_: i saw some people complaining about red rectangles for a silo recently
<dobey> i guess it landed anyway
<dobey> or the telegram issue is slightly different somehow and wasn't caught
<dobey> mardy: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/+bug/1594944/comments/2
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1594944 in ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts (Ubuntu) "Setup.exec() for existing account type results in blank full screen window" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<mardy> dobey: thanks, silly typo it was :-(
#ubuntu-touch 2016-06-23
<LiteOP> The list is building - but I need help to fill in the gaps. #ubports
<LiteOP> https://forums.ubports.com/category/20/legacy-devices
<brunch875> Is there any good bet to develop a cross-platform application which isn't just html5?
<brunch875> it seems that qt-creator can do this... can it?
<mardy> dobey: hi! I updated https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/empty-page-1594944/+merge/298123, you are welcome to rebuild your silo
<dobey> mardy: ok, i'll rebuild that and try again
<dobey> mardy: either way, it seems like we won't be able to land this stuff for ota12, which is final freeze tomorrow
<mardy> dobey: did it ever happen to you that the store scope returns a blank page, and it continues doing so until the U1 account is deleted (even persisting reboots)?
<dobey> mardy: with the silo you mean?
<mardy> dobey: yes
<dobey> mardy: yes. there is some weird issue where the ubuntu-push signing-helper is hanging, which causes pay-service to block, which is probably blocking a call in the click scope. similar issue happens when pay-ui is closed, and the button just stays flashing "in progress" forever
<dobey> haven't got to point of figuring that one out yet, unfortunately
<mardy> dobey: ok; and have you seen my comment to bug 1594944?
<ubot5> bug 1594944 in webapps-sprint "Setup.exec() for existing account type results in blank full screen window" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1594944
<mardy> dobey: any idea on why is the U1 token restored in the site, without having me to login again?
<dobey> i didn't see the comments yet
<dobey> mardy: that's very weird
<dobey> mardy: i've been trying to test how it deals with an existing old style u1 account. so i clean flashed my phone, added the u1 account, then installed the silo, and i'm testing from that point, at the moment
<dobey> i haven't tried revoking the token from the server side yet
<dobey> since i haven't manged to replace the old secret stored token with a new one yet
<mardy> dobey: ok. we might have to add a session migration script to clear the password, if you find some issues with it
<mardy> renatu: hi! Did you have a chance to try silo 14? (bug 1593805)
<ubot5> bug 1593805 in libsignon-glib (Ubuntu) "libsignon-glib fail to authenticate account" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1593805
<renatu> mardy, not yet,the error only happens with bill, he will be back next week.
<mardy> renatu: ok
<renatu> mardy, thanks
#ubuntu-touch 2016-06-24
<ahoneybun> mariogrip: sticers = stickers
<popey> Just OTA updated my rc-proposed turbo and it's been sat at the meizu logo for some considerable time (relatively)
<popey> mzanetti: you have a turbo on rc-proposed? Updated to latest image just released about 30 mins ago?
<popey> seems to be bug 1595933
<ubot5> bug 1595933 in Canonical System Image "devices don't boot on first boot after upgrade" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1595933
<jibel> popey, it's all devices
<jgdx> jibel, not mako
<jgdx> … at 470 anyway
<jibel> jgdx, interesting. mako on which channel?
<jgdx> jibel, rc proposed
<jibel> jgdx, ubuntu or bq-aquaris.en?
<jgdx> jibel, ubuntu
<jgdx> but my turbo is busted
<jibel> ChrisTownsend, ^ the libertine stuff is not on ubuntu only custom tarballs?
<ChrisTownsend> jibel: libertine is in the base image now
<jibel> ChrisTownsend, right but is there anything related in the custom tarball that could affect the boot?
<ChrisTownsend> jibel: Umm, not that I know of, but I really don't have anything to do with the custom tarball other than the puritine click and libertine-scope are there and those are unchanged.
<bregma> ChrisTownsend, is it at all possible the puritine click hook is causing the restart hang after the libertine upgrade?
<jibel> bregma, it also happens during a fresh flash
<ChrisTownsend> bregma: It wasn't hanging before and the only change this affects is making a missing directory and that was in libertine-tools.
<ChrisTownsend> bregma: biometry-d to me seems more like a culprit
<ChrisTownsend> Being a brand new package and all.
<bregma> right, I reviewd the libertine MP and that's all it does, but I just want to be sure creating that directory does not trigger some untoward behaviour in the puritine click
<ChrisTownsend> bregma: I don't see how at all.
<bregma> I'm more than pleased to point my finger at someone else's package as the culprit if it's true
<ChrisTownsend> bregma: Well, all I'm basing my opinion on is what I know about what changed in Libertine and a gut feeling, so no, not real proof:)
<popey> fwiw my /var/log/upstart/biometryd.log is full of "Failed to instantiate device"
<dobey> mardy: ok, so with your branch, i'm just not getting any UI opened at all for Setup::exec() when an account already exists.
<ChrisTownsend> That looks quite suspicious.
<jgdx> jibel, as soon as I install a silo, mako does not boot. Not sure what that signifies. So maybe disregard above comment for now.
<jibel> jgdx, ack
<chris___> hi, i would like some advice please
<chris___> anyone?
<k1l_> just ask
<chris___> i am considering intalling ububtu touch to nexus 7
<chris___> i have read tutorial
<chris___> question is, i am running linux mint on my laptop do i really need ubuntu on my laptop to install touch to nexus?
<bozit> h
<dobey> oh i guess he didn't want an answer
<tuttle955i> Hiya, my bq e5 works great, but my meizu pro5 cannot connect to mobile network, also cannt get mobile data to work =( is this a known bug?
<tuttle955i> Have tried full reset, no change
<tuttle955i> Seems to have a very low radio signal strength?
<ahoneybun> who has control of the topic?
<ahoneybun> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Avengers should be up there
<dobey> ahoneybun: it is there
<dobey> ahoneybun: "Bug filing: ..."
<ahoneybun> oh using a tinyurl
<ahoneybun> sorry dobey
<ahoneybun> is there a command to share that link?
<ahoneybun> !info
<ahoneybun> or something
<dobey> i don't know, i guess the bot probably doesn't have one
<dobey> !avengers
<dobey> ubot5: don't message me that you don't know, it's a public channel
<ubot5> dobey: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<brunch875> Installed last update on rc-proposed
<brunch875> phone stuck at bq splash
<brunch875> bricked e4.5 :C
<ogra_> brunch875, see above ...
<jibel> brunch875, this is bug 1595933, long press the power button until it reboots and second boot should be fine
<ubot5> bug 1595933 in Canonical System Image "devices don't boot on first boot after upgrade or fresh flash" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1595933
<brunch875> neato
<ogra_> (was just discussed a while ago) ... just do a hard reset (hold power button) and it will boot fine
<brunch875> kudos for non-brick!
<brunch875> to be honest I was expecting it to brick some time since not on stable channel
<ogra_> well, even on rc-proposed this is very rare
<ogra_> but yeah it happens at times ... the fun of living on the edge
<pleia2> hi there! I have a few questions, if someone could point me in the right direction
<pleia2> I have the touch image installed on my Nexus 7 2013 and have been upgrading it along for over a year now, it's now at version 20160222-020405
<popey> yo
<pleia2> and says r8 in some places
<pleia2> so I'm wondering 1) is this the newest version I can get for the N7? if not, how do I upgrade/reflash it?
<pleia2> the flashing instructions all seem to be for android + debug mode, and I can't get adb to see my tablet when it's plugged in and running ubuntu
<popey> hm, I think 9 should be latest
<popey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes/OTA-11 according to that, nexus 7 (flo) is #9
<pleia2> ah, it won't upgrade any further in the UI
<pleia2> keep checking for updates in the hopes of something coming, the apps update, but not the OS
<popey> do you have the terminal installed, or can you "adb shell" into the device?
<popey> so we can run commands
<pleia2> I have a terminal on the tablet, but 'adb devices' doesn't show it when I try to get to it from my desktop
<popey> ok, on the device can you do this:-
<popey> system-image-cli --info | nc termbin.com 9999
<popey> and post the url here pls?
<pleia2> k
<pleia2> sigh, launching a terminal is just giving me a big white screen
<popey> well thats not expected
<pleia2> tried rebooting, now just going to let it sit for a few minutes to see if it resolves itself
<popey> ok, we can try from your pc.
<popey> system settings on the tablet has an about -> developer mode
<popey> switch that on to enable "adb" from your pc
<popey> then you can run the above command from inside adb
<popey> i have a nexus 7 2013 here, so can compare
<pleia2> hooray, adb sees it now, thanks
<popey> for reference, this is what mine shows http://termbin.com/uegx
<pleia2> meh Configuration directory not found: /etc/system-image/config.d
<popey> waat
<pleia2> maybe a relic from the ancient version of system-image-cli I'm using?
<popey> hm
<popey> i have never seen that message before
<popey> i mean, if system-image-cli can't run, that says something is a bit busted
<pleia2> looking at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-image/+bug/1460262 now
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1460262 in Ubuntu system image "system-image Exception occurred during dry-run" [Undecided,Invalid]
<popey> you're certain you're running the command on the device, and not been booted out of adb (which sometimes happens)
<popey> that very old
<popey> ooh, do you have a root prompt or phablet@ prompt?
<popey> the quick/easy way out of this is a re-flash tbh
<popey> ubuntu-device-flash touch --channel=ubuntu-touch/stable/ubuntu --device=flo
<popey> (from your pc)
<pleia2> welp, now it's just closing my shell on me with error: closed
<pleia2> I think it's time to reflash, it's getting crusty anyway
<popey> heh
<popey> if it has no valuable data, you can add --wipe to ^ that command
<popey> or leave it off and it will keep data/apps
<pleia2> 2016/06/24 11:46:52 Target device cannot be reached over adb
<pleia2> /o\
<popey> ok, probably time for a wipe, nuke from orbit
<popey> if you "adb reboot recovery" and then do "ubuntu-device-flash touch --channel=ubuntu-touch/stable/ubuntu --device=flo --wipe"
<pleia2> ok, rebooting
<popey> if the adb reboot recovery doesn't work you can reboot, hold power and vol- (or vol+, I forget) to get into recovery mode
<pleia2> it listened to that command!
<popey> \o/
<popey> its in recovery?
<pleia2> yeah, giving me a menu of options
<popey> sweet
<pleia2> wipe data/factory reset, wipe cache partition, etc
<popey> so the u-d-f may work now :)
<popey> (with --wipe) (which will wipe the entire device - note)
<pleia2> can run while on this menu screen?
<popey> i think so, yes
<pleia2> yes, be gone with it!
<pleia2> ok, that seems to be working :)
<pleia2> thank you
<popey> \o/
<popey> huzzah
<popey> somewhere near the top of the command output it might mention that it's image #9
<pleia2> yeah, it did
<pleia2> "Flashing version 9" :)
<pleia2> so what's the difference between this and what I have on my m10? (can point me to docs if you want)
<pleia2> m10 has ota11
<popey> same url as before
<popey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes/OTA-11
<popey> they'll be identical
<popey> #9 _is_ OTA 11 on flo
<popey> unfortunately all the image numbers don't line up
<pleia2> ah, neat
<popey> because sometimes we have to crank a new image just for one device
 * pleia2 nods
<popey> we don't crank a new image for every device
<popey> also older ones like bq e4.5 have many images due to time
<pleia2> I see
<popey> i think that's why we now expose the OTA number in the UI - we didn't used to
<popey> which made it even harder, we had to have a magic decoder ring to figure out what you're on
<pleia2> yeah :)
<pleia2> booted into the new version, thanks popey :)
<peat-psuwit> Have anyone ever encountered this: When trying to select a photo (in Gallary or something) for browser, the Browser is killed and the photo isn't transferred.
<pleia2> woo, I can copy/paste my wifi password now (it's 64 characters, paaaaaainful to type)
<popey> pleia2: yay
<dobey> peat-psuwit: what device? and by "Browser is killed" do you mean the content picker, or the actual webbrowser app?
<peat-psuwit> dobey: It's LG L90 Dual (my port) with 1 GB of RAM.
<peat-psuwit> dobey: For what's being killed, It's browser itself, because I'm presented with a blurry screenshot of Browser when it comes back.
<peat-psuwit> dobey: Actually, I have a bug report with full reproduction process here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-application-lifecycle/+bug/1596059
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1596059 in ubuntu-application-lifecycle "An application waiting for content from other application should not be killed" [Undecided,New]
<dobey> no, can't say i've seen that
<lars_> Hey guys, I'm thinking about buying an Aquaris E4.5 and concluding my decision. I just read that Facebook blogged the messenger function of the web-app. Is that true?
<popey> Some people have found it blocked, yes. Looks like fb are slowly rolling out the block
<lars_> I see
<lars_> on my laptop I'm using pidgin... can I install such packages (as purple) on the Ubuntuphone? (with some effort)
<lars_> ha, and more importantly, can I manage the Ubuntuphone nicely while running Arch on my laptop?
<lars_> Someone using the Aquaris E4.5 currently?
#ubuntu-touch 2016-06-25
<chris___> hello
<chris___> Anyone there?
<altker128> I'm here, though I doubt I can be of much help
<chris___> just installed Linux Mint 17.3 on a G170-HD3 Gigabyte Motherboard with MSI GTX 750 graphics card and i dont see any of the drivers in driver manager
<chris___> thats alright, we can comiserate
<altker128> chris___: Well, FYI, this is for Ubuntu-Touch, which is meant for mobile devices
<altker128> That said, you're looking for the proprietary nvidia drivers?
<altker128> You can download that from nvidia.com and install it
<altker128> I've had OK luck with Nouveau, but I tend to get the proprietary driver from nVidia as everything "just works" using it
<chris___> haha didnt know that, figured mint was ubuntu based it looked good haha. I believe that the driver for my wireless network adapter is also not there so its difficult to access the internet
<chris___> nouveau is the name of a driver?
<chris___> did my googles. inxi -Fxz says that nouveau driver FAILED
<altker128> chris___: Check out nvidia.com and see if your video card is supported by their prorpietary driver.
<altker128> chris___: Regarding your wireless driver, use 'lspci' and figure out what model network card you have and then search on activating that driver
<mimecar> good evening
<argon18> hi, i want to install an app on my ubuntu phone. i created a package with node.js and now it says i need firefox for installing it on my phone. with firefox it doesnt work. how can i install a .zip file on my phone?
<argon18> i followed these instructions: https://github.com/loqui/im/wiki/Build-Loqui
<argon18> i have managed to import and run the app "loqui" in the ubuntu sdk local on my desktop computer, if i try to compile and deploy it on my connected phone, it fails
<popey> argon18: yeah, it needs firefox specific things
<argon18> popey: i've added the file .exclude and now i compiles and deployes the application, but it crashes at start
<argon18> so this is an application related problem?
<argon18> well, then ill wyit for the next update, bye
<aranade> i have trouble building the image for Nexus 4
<aranade> i always get error ...cannot run binary file: Exec format error
<aranade> any tips how to solve this?
<dbech> Hey guys, I just installed a stable version of ubuntu-touch on my meizu pro 5 and have made the file system writable. I want to change to rc-proposed via the terminal on my device. What command do I want?
<mimecar> I think you must flash the rc image
<dbech> orly? brutal
<mimecar> someboy should confirm it
<mimecar> somebody
<popey> dbech: system-image-cli can switch channels
<popey> (on the device)
<mimecar> popey, can that command change from RC to stable?
<dbech> I messed about with system-image-cli for a bit, the only channel it seemed to see was devel
<popey> yes
<popey> system-image-cli --switch ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/meizu.en
<popey> probably needs sudo
<altker128> popey: Is there a way to get Touch to load some apps on start-up?  I'd like to have Phone, Contacts, SMS and Calendar pre-launched so there's no lag in switching between them
<ahoneybun> mm the heck
<ahoneybun> mhall119: did you ever get this" this phone needs restoring from a pc or service center
<ahoneybun> ?
<ahoneybun> well I guess I broke it
<ahoneybun> ohhh
<ahoneybun> it's got the android booting logo now
<ahoneybun> there was a few post about have newer android on the Nexus 4 will cause a error
<altker128> Before flashing Ubuntu-Touch onto a Nexus, is it beneficial to update it to latest Android, so the radio layer is up-to-date?
<atlaspaine1> hello folks
<atlaspaine1> has anyone tried touch on a motorola play?
<atlaspaine1> I'm trying it now.
<altker128> ahoneybun: Newer than which version?
<ahoneybun> 5.1.1 altker128
<ahoneybun> but I think it was it was never setup
<ahoneybun> I used the factory images but never finished it then unlocked the bootloader
<ahoneybun> anyone can download this? https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B6zAAODZFwQ2Y1Y3NUtYZjk0cHM
<altker128> ahoneybun: So, should I put 5.1.1 and then install Ubuntu-Touch?
<altker128> ahoneybun: I'm on 4.4.4 right now
<ahoneybun> it seems to work fine for me
<ahoneybun> my Nexus 7 was on 6.0.1 and it worked
<ahoneybun> the issue was I think the bootloader still being locked
<ahoneybun> you unlock it and then fully setup
<ahoneybun> then install Ubuntu
<ahoneybun> if all else fails just have the factory image ready
<altker128> Gotcha
<ahoneybun> 4.4.4 should work fine
<ahoneybun> it's a complete reinstall
<ahoneybun> anyone with a official device?
<ahoneybun> like BQ or Meizu?
<mariogrip> ahoneybun: yeah
<mariogrip> bq 4.5
<ahoneybun> mariogrip: when you set it up does it talk about a Nearby scope or something?
<ahoneybun> which is not installed by default
<mariogrip> ahoneybun: no, not that i have seen, btw Nearby scope does not work in norway
<ahoneybun> so it might be with the Nexus images then
<ahoneybun> I've seen it on the N7 and N4
<ahoneybun> both on OTA11
<altker128> ahoneybun: I think the radio BLOB might be different between 4.4.4 and 5.x, so thought there might be a benefit to running latest.
<ahoneybun> still won't be using LTE either way
<dobey> ahoneybun: yes, the welcome wizard mentions the today or nearby scope, though neither are installed by default in the non-retail images
<ahayzen> dobey, should there (or is there) a bug for that?
<dobey> i don't know
<dobey> feel free to open one against unity8 (which is i think what owns the wizard)
<ahoneybun> yea Avegers says it is
<ahoneybun> why talk about it if it is not installed
<ahoneybun> yea the Today scope is what it talks about
<ahoneybun> mm seems I need to enable ssh
<ahoneybun> yay got a Razer wallpaper now
<atlaspaine1> how long have you folks used this os?
<atlaspaine1> would you recommend it at this stage?
<ahoneybun> dobey: ahayzenhttps://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1596235
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1596235 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "[Welcome Wizard] talks about Today/Nearby scope but not installed" [Undecided,New]
<ahoneybun> atlaspaine1: as a testing tool for me
<atlaspaine1> testing what?
<atlaspaine1> the os?
<ahoneybun> you can call and text and have some nice apps
<ahoneybun> Email, Telegram, GPS
<atlaspaine1> how do i install it on my phone
<atlaspaine1> It is a moto play
<ahoneybun> the Nexus 4 is the best in the USA right now
<ahoneybun> Moto Play would need to be ported
<atlaspaine1> Ported?
<atlaspaine1> What does that mean?
<ahoneybun> built to run on that hardware
<atlaspaine1> I see.
<atlaspaine1> How would that be accomplished?
<ahoneybun> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<ahoneybun> if your in Europe you can order the BQ or Meizu phones
<ahoneybun> BQ: http://www.bq.com/gb/ubuntu.html
<atlaspaine1> I think I'll order a Meizu any ways.
<ahoneybun> the Pro 5?
<atlaspaine1> yes.
<ahoneybun> very nice phone
<atlaspaine1>  I am from Canada.
<atlaspaine1> There must be a way for it to get it here.
<ahoneybun> mm not sure how well it will work
<atlaspaine1> What do you mean?
<ahoneybun> you can order it for sure
<ahoneybun> but it might not have the bands you need
<ahoneybun> it's designed for Europe
<atlaspaine1> I checked the bands.
<atlaspaine1> It works here with the majors.
<ahoneybun> atlaspaine1: who do youhave
<ahoneybun> oh Majors?
<atlaspaine1> yes.
<atlaspaine1> the major carriers.
<ahoneybun> who do you have?
<atlaspaine1> bell
<anaran> the meizu website says "sold out" for the Pro 5 for weeks now when viewed from Germany with that country selected
<ahoneybun> Rogers?
<ahoneybun> oh
<atlaspaine1> rogers
<atlaspaine1> and telus
<atlaspaine1> and works with mobilicity
<atlaspaine1> surprizingly
<anaran> "out of stock" rather for http://www.joybuy.com/1104324.html
<atlaspaine1> guess they're in demand D
<atlaspaine1> XD
<anaran> atlaspaine1: I doubt that. They only offer a rose gold model, which seems unlikely what ubuntu users would want to order, and they have a total of 59 reviews
<atlaspaine1> then why would it be out of stock
<atlaspaine1> that doesn't make sense
<anaran> exactly
<ahoneybun> low amount of units?
<JanC> maybe nobody wanted the "rose gold" version, so that's why they tried to refurbish some with Ubuntu?  :P
#ubuntu-touch 2016-06-26
<cymerej> Hello. Anyone there who can answer a quick question? I installed Ubuntu Touch on my Nexus 5 (Hammerhead) a few months ago and haven't touched it since then.  I booted it up today and it is asking for a security PIN. I can't remember what I set for the PIN so I can't access the phone.  How do I recover the PIN or reet the device back to default?
<OerHeks>  A factory reset of the phone will not reset your PIN-code as that is the code to your SIM card ...
<OerHeks> that will need that PUK code that comes with your sim module
<ahoneybun> there would not be a SIM Lock by default
<ahoneybun> a reset with ubuntu-device-flash without the -wipe option would be the best bet
<ahoneybun> cymerej: ^
<ahoneybun> but that is supported by ubports now
<cymerej> Thanks ahoneybun.  I'll try with the ubuntu-device-flash
<kimchojapfan> Does anybody have a MetroPCS LG K7?
<black_puppydog> hey all. just re-starting to use UT, this time on a nexus 5. I found this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Components but for a lot of the projects, the links are kinda useless. "gallery-app must be configured in order for Launchpad to forward bugs to the project's developers." for example.
<black_puppydog> so, where would I look for bugs in the official gallery app?
<black_puppydog> hmmm, anyone here?
<popey> black_puppydog: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Avengers has better links
<popey> black_puppydog: will get the components page fixed
<mimecar> good morning
<popey> hi
<mimecar> hi popey
<matv1> there it is. pmcgowan has just been exposed as a dragonballz character himself on omgubuntu
<matv1> i must say i always suspected something
<OerHeks> hmmm midori, could this be android 6 ? http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/06/new-ubuntu-phone-rumor-midori
<black_puppydog> hey, anyone alive here? running into some trouble on my nexus 5 (hammerhead).
<black_puppydog> I can't share or select anything. basically I'd want to send an image from inside dekko/telegram (select from gallery or file manager) or share from inside the gallery or file manager (select telegram or email)
<black_puppydog> is that a known problem?
<black_puppydog> like, the "select app" screen comes up, I go to e.g. the gallery, select an image, but then there's no buttons except the "back" button...
<black_puppydog> the other way around, I am in the gallery, want to share, select dekko or telegram, telegram opens, but nothing happens...
<black_puppydog> hmmm... actually, not sure if this is working at all... is there anyone here with a nexus 5?
#ubuntu-touch 2017-06-19
<duflu> mpt: Do you think it might help to avoid confusion if we remove Touch designs from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bluetooth ?
<duflu> or "move"
<mpt> duflu, confusion on whose part?
<duflu> mpt: On the part of people reading the page. Although I only just noticed the Phone heading. Somehow missed it before
<mpt> duflu, is Ubuntu using gnome-control-center unchanged now? If so, then the “PC” section is no longer used either
<duflu> mpt: Artful ships both. The gnome one only appears if you log in to Gnome Shell. The unity one is still used for Unity
<duflu> By ship I mean it's in archive. Not on the ISO
<mpt> duflu, ok, spec updated. <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bluetooth?action=diff&rev2=76&rev1=75>
<duflu> mpt, I can't see what changed (no diff highlights). Thanks though. It wasn't hugely important
<duflu> mpt, ok I failed again. It's good thanks. Too used to the edit-preview view where the top of the page is ignored
#ubuntu-touch 2017-06-21
<ulrichard> Most links from https://docs.ubuntu.com/phone/en/apps  lead to a 404 page.  Where can I find a tutorial how to build a python GUI app for my phone?
#ubuntu-touch 2017-06-22
<CreateChange> hey all, i was looking into flashing UT on to a nexus 5. the suggested methods dont appear to have considerations with booting with multirom - i was wondering if anyone has experience in doing so?
<rodney77> hello, it looks like ubuntu touch is being discontinued. Does anyone have a recommendation for an alternative? I'm thinking maybe Sailfish OS, or Lineage OS
<ogra_> rodney77, try #ubports ... there is a community keeping it alive
<rodney77> thanks, ogra. I think more than anything, I want to be able to run gtk/qt apps on my phone. for that, I bet ubuntu is still the best option
<raph_ael> there was a project based on kde once, don't know if it's usable/still maintained
<Leon27> Hi!
#ubuntu-touch 2017-06-23
<sil2100> mariogrip: hey!
<sil2100> mariogrip: from what I see the ubports ubuntu-touch is using ubuntu-device-flash as well for flashing, right?
<sil2100> mariogrip: I mean, magic-device-tool
<sil2100> mariogrip: I mean, magic-device-tool uses ubuntu-device-flash under the hood for touch?
<enovella> Is ubuntu phone dead?
<enovella> I mean no longer support from Canonical
<sil2100> Yes, basically
<abeato> enovella, https://ubports.com/ is trying to follow on
<mcphail> sil2100: i followed the wiki to flash mine and the method was to use udf
<enovella> that's sad
<enovella> willing to order ubuntu-phones :"(
<devyl[m]> hm the ubports version of ut for bq m10 is nice... there should be a note that it is just an update so you need the official one on the tablet... but it works nicely
<devyl[m]> (if you use the magic device tool method)
<devyl[m]> enovella: just by a fairphone 2 :)
<devyl[m]> +u
<enovella> @devyl[m], insteresting! thx
<enovella> will take a peek at it
<devyl[m]> :)
#ubuntu-touch 2017-06-24
<davixcky> sorry for my english
